# GENERAL FORUM > THE ANABOLIC LOUNGE - Off Topic Discussion >  dukkits international house o whores

## Dukkit

I havent started a thread in I dont even know how long. 

So im going to do that now. 

Time to kill some bandwidth.

P.S. ADMIN IF YOU FEEL A NEED TO RID THIS THREAD. THEN CAN YOU POSSIBLY ADD IT INTO THE WHORE THREAD? I KNOW IT CAN BE DONE. BUT LIKE I SAID. THIS IS THE FIRST THREAD IVE STARTED IN A LONG TIME. IM PROUD OF THIS 12+ PAGE LIL PIECE OF WORK. LOL

PLEASE AND THANK YOU
HUGS AND KISSES
-DUKKIT

----------


## Dukkit

so this weekend all i did was cook, eat, sleep, and a lil bit of sex in between. 

it was so good. 

though i could of used more sleep.

----------


## chicmagnet

In before the cut.......now........now

----------


## KatsMeow

admin was looking for more of a reaction from you.....you are supposed to be mad

----------


## chicmagnet

Wow duk your own whore thread, I think Admin has created a monster.

----------


## KatsMeow

too legit to quit

----------


## Dukkit

who won the lesner/mir fight?

gonna google it

lesner won?

wtf

----------


## Matt

I like this thread, but im going to limit my posts incase it get deleted...

Hows things dukki??

----------


## Dukkit

> admin was looking for more of a reaction from you.....you are supposed to be mad


where did he say that?

----------


## KatsMeow

yayyyyyyy

glad you had a good weekend dukki

----------


## Matt

> who won the lesner/mir fight?
> 
> gonna google it
> 
> lesner won?
> 
> wtf


Is that ufc or boxing???

----------


## KatsMeow

> who won the lesner/mir fight?
> 
> gonna google it
> 
> lesner won?
> 
> wtf


of course lesner won...are you kidding me...

haha and i love what he said afterwards

----------


## Dukkit

so guess who i hung out with last night? 

math chick

fukkin math chick

she texted me all drunk sat night

havent talked to her in like almost a year

so sun she texted me and i said lets see a movie. 

thinking shed say no

but she said yes

then we watched trueblood

then we watched hung

then we watched entourage

then we fukked

lol

----------


## KatsMeow

> Is that ufc or boxing???


UFC baby!

----------


## Dukkit

> of course lesner won...are you kidding me...
> 
> haha and i love what he said afterwards


what he say?

and MAD MATT... UFC where your boy bisping got beat!!

----------


## KatsMeow

> so guess who i hung out with last night? 
> 
> math chick
> 
> fukkin math chick
> 
> she texted me all drunk sat night
> 
> havent talked to her in like almost a year
> ...


I think math chick is the girl for you, seriously

----------


## KatsMeow

> where did he say that?


in the thread that says My posts are deleted or something made by free will page 2 bottom i believe

----------


## Matt

> what he say?
> 
> and MAD MATT... UFC where your boy bisping got beat!!


Ive never heard of him lol, but it sounds good..

----------


## Dukkit

dude i saw public enemies with johnny depp yesterday

it was good

very good

john dillinger was the most ballsiest muther fukker ive ever seen

he was the original gangsta

i mean he made a fool of the FBI when they were first forming

he walked into a police station in broad daylight at the time he was the most wanted guy in the US. and he had conversations with the cops!!

and he got away with it!!

hes my new hero

----------


## Free Will

fried ice cream

----------


## Dukkit

> I think math chick is the girl for you, seriously


shes too skinny
shes 5'9 and 125 pounds

she could gain 15 pounds and then maybe






> in the thread that says My posts are deleted or something made by free will page 2 bottom i believe


ill check it out

----------


## KatsMeow

please no talk of ice cream

----------


## chicmagnet

> so guess who i hung out with last night? 
> 
> math chick
> 
> fukkin math chick
> 
> she texted me all drunk sat night
> 
> havent talked to her in like almost a year
> ...






Sounds like way too much work.

----------


## KatsMeow

> shes too skinny
> shes 5'9 and 125 pounds
> 
> she could gain 15 pounds and then maybe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill check it out


you need to stop being so damn picky, feed her some cheeseburgers.

----------


## KatsMeow

so guess what i did this weekend

puked

suffered

thought i was going to die from illness

took medicine

went to watch the UFC fights

felt better since all of my predictions won

slept

school work

took an exam with the wrong fvcking book

worked out

slept

took 2 exams last night

wrote 2 papers

ate

still haven't been to sleep yet

----------


## Dukkit

> Sounds like way too much work.


how is watchin tv work? we laid in bed and watched tv. lol. plus those are my shows so i watch them every sun night



> you need to stop being so damn picky, feed her some cheeseburgers.


i have. i used to feed her all the time. junk food. she didnt gain a pound



> so guess what i did this weekend
> 
> puked
> 
> suffered
> 
> thought i was going to die from illness
> 
> took medicine
> ...


sorry to hear that. why do you always have so many problems. your only like 20 something. lol

----------


## Dukkit

i need to get my car fixed

this whole riding my bike to work isnt helping my bulking!!!!!

----------


## Matt

The flame ethread was deleted aswell, and i felt at home in there...

----------


## KatsMeow

I just have a crappy immune system, a small cold can turn into a infection taking over my body

----------


## Dukkit

ive hung out with this chick twice. only twice. and shes already in love with me

ill call her circus chick. lol

shes a sword swallower.

yes. she can swallow a 26 inch sword

imagine the deep throat abilities fellas!!

they are top notch!!

----------


## KatsMeow

i got an awesome back, chest and ab workout yesterday

----------


## Dukkit

> The flame ethread was deleted aswell, and i felt at home in there...


i know. that place was a refuge for our anger problems



> I just have a crappy immune system, a small cold can turn into a infection taking over my body


i see that

well next time we hang out. im not touching you. i dont want any infections. 

lol

----------


## Matt

> ive hung out with this chick twice. only twice. and shes already in love with me
> 
> ill call her circus chick. lol
> 
> shes a sword swallower.
> 
> yes. she can swallow a 26 inch sword
> 
> imagine the deep throat abilities fellas!!
> ...


Oh lord, im feeling dizzy...

----------


## Dukkit

> i got an awesome back, chest and ab workout yesterday


my back day is today

cant wait

my fav!!!

----------


## KatsMeow

dukkit stick with math chick

----------


## Dukkit

> Oh lord, im feeling dizzy...


yeppers

thats how i feel when she goes down on me. 

lol
i have pic of her in her show outfit

hold up

----------


## Matt

My gf has problems getting 9 inches in her mouth...

----------


## Dukkit

> dukkit stick with math chick


shes got a man
haha
but i guess she forgot that last night as we got it on



> My gf has problems getting 9 inches in her mouth...


haha
well im only 3 inches
so a baby can swallow mine

hahaha

----------


## KatsMeow

> my back day is today
> 
> cant wait
> 
> my fav!!!


today is my HIIT cardio day

----------


## Dukkit

> In before the cut.......now........now


no faith in me.

admin loves me. we go way back

like we were sniffing glue in preschool together

 :7up:

----------


## Matt



----------


## Matt



----------


## Matt



----------


## Matt



----------


## goose

MATT is a C U N T

----------


## Matt

> MATT is a C U N T


hahahaha lol hows things

----------


## goose

> hahahaha lol hows things


pretty good,needed some BA water.

found this place in UK.

http://www.bacteriostatic-water.co.uk/index.asp

Had a big one on friday,a mates birthday,had not partied for months.some class As LOL....

----------


## Matt

> pretty good,needed some BA water.
> 
> found this place in UK.
> 
> http://www.bacteriostatic-water.co.uk/index.asp
> 
> Had a big one on friday,a mates birthday,had not partied for months.some class As LOL....


When are you going to change your avatar lol???

You need people to see how huge you are..

----------


## DSM4Life



----------


## goose

> 


damm he beat me to it :Frown: 

Im a dog (not them slappers from moss side)

----------


## Matt



----------


## sigman roid

bump

----------


## sigman roid

lump

----------


## sigman roid

dump

----------


## sigman roid

chump

----------


## sigman roid

rump

----------


## sigman roid

hump

----------


## sigman roid

Gym time

----------


## Matt

morning whores

----------


## Matt



----------


## Matt



----------


## Matt



----------


## Matt



----------


## Matt



----------


## Matt



----------


## Matt



----------


## Matt



----------


## Matt



----------


## Matt



----------


## vpchill

This Thread is like that Gay moment you always hoped to avoid

----------


## vpchill

This thread is like finding out your NOT THE Faja

----------


## Ernst

This thread is like waking up next to the girl from the accounting department who's pushing 250.

----------


## KatsMeow

Lol.

----------


## Ernst

I guess what I'm trying to say is that this thread is like last Sunday.  :LOL:

----------


## KatsMeow

I'm wondering if taking muscle relaxers can help your muscles heal faster?

----------


## KatsMeow

> I guess what I'm trying to say is that this thread is like last Sunday.



gross

----------


## KatsMeow

the british are coming the british are coming!

----------


## Ernst

> gross


I was kidding! I swear!

----------


## Matt

the brits have landed

----------


## Ernst

> the brits have landed


Don't shoot 'til you see the whites of their eyes!

----------


## *El Diablo*

> Yeah there is only ONE pic in the last 2-3 years that we know his him. And he looks horrible especially after years of mega dosed cycles and GH. Makes you wonder if his current avy is really him.
> 
> SHit he was talking and throwing out stats as he is the same height as Brandon Curry (5'8") was bigger than him then the pics he posted was a guy just past about a big level like just a bit past a fitness model but not Brandon Curry size so he got caught plus they found the pic was from a ad
> 
> 
> Here is my state USA champ brandon curry 
> 
> 5'8'' 220 at the USA's



WHO are u guys reffering to.....

----------


## vpchill

> Watch out kiddies I better quite down cause I know a couple of his dick sucking homies will come through.



I back slap dem fools!!!

----------


## Dukkit

simma down now reed

simma down!!

lol

----------


## Reed

yeah I'm just fukking around this is the internet not real life. 

But I got like a million people with my back from forums all over.


yeah I'm simma down I just thought it was funny funny funny!!!!!!!!

----------


## *El Diablo*

> yeah I'm just fukking around this is the internet not real life. 
> 
> But I got like a million people with my back from forums all over.
> 
> 
> yeah I'm simma down I just thought it was funny funny funny!!!!!!!!


ELLA ?? WTF are u guys talking about

----------


## ghettoboyd

ya bro im gonna jack your pick so i can pick me up a hot internet scag.hope u dont mind.....lol lust kidding bro

----------


## Free Will

hello

----------


## Free Will

Free Will, *El Diablo*, Charlie6, ErnstHatAngst, ghettoboyd, ironmaiden708, Reed+, vpchill

----------


## Free Will

are we all getting along in here ??

----------


## ghettoboyd

sup bro

----------


## vpchill

Free will if my name dont go 1st then dont say hello

how the hell are ya btw

----------


## Free Will

im great man ...here hows this for ya ??

vpchill+Free Will, *El Diablo*, Charlie6, ErnstHatAngst, ghettoboyd, ironmaiden708, Reed+,

----------


## Dukkit

free willy

hows my sexy monkey bitch?

wtf?

----------


## Dukkit

> im great man ...here hows this for ya ??
> 
> vpchill+Free Will, *El Diablo*, Charlie6, ErnstHatAngst, ghettoboyd, ironmaiden708, Reed+,





> Free Will, *El Diablo*, Charlie6, ErnstHatAngst, ghettoboyd, ironmaiden708, Reed+, vpchill


im not in either one

and its MY THREAD!! :Chairshot:

----------


## Free Will

getting my monkey on boi .....swinging from the cocoine trees

----------


## Free Will

Free Will, Charlie6, DUKKITDALAW+, ErnstHatAngst, ghettoboyd, ironmaiden708, Reed+, vpchill

----------


## Free Will

just watched that movie NOTORIOUS , it was pretty rad

----------


## ghettoboyd

welcome one and all to dukkits international house o whores.

----------


## Dukkit

love this song

show me the way... to the next whiskey bar

----------


## Dukkit

and boyd shows up!!

he knows where the next whiskey bar is

----------


## ghettoboyd

ahh yes love the doors. whisky is my drink of choice.

----------


## Dukkit

show me, the way, to the next little girl

----------


## Dukkit

> ahh yes love the doors. whisky is my drink of choice.


ditto and ditto!!!!!!

we long lost cousins??

----------


## ghettoboyd

> show me, the way, to the next little girl


lol like you need directions. thay just line up for u dont thay...

----------


## Dukkit

> lol like you need directions. thay just line up for u dont thay...


well i need to move first

ive depleted the women in this area

----------


## ghettoboyd

> ditto and ditto!!!!!!
> 
> we long lost cousins??


we must be bro cus we think alike to say the least

----------


## ghettoboyd

> well i need to move first
> 
> ive depleted the women in this area


im shure there all bow legged by now and walk with a limp...lol

----------


## vpchill

> just watched that movie NOTORIOUS , it was pretty rad


Free Willy??? Where you from.. Notorious is NOT rad.. Use better wording please

----------


## Free Will

Free Will, *El Diablo*, 2gethuge, 49yrsyoung, 7Steve77, A2thej2008, aestheticmind, akatherhino, Alderslodge, alexs, allnatural101, alpmaster, amateur88, anabolictonic, ancientgr, andre300, andress14, Andros, angelxterminator, anglianboy, armwrestler22, army_cobra, astrix79, Atibbo, audis4, Aus_lifter, azz10, bag up pr bagpipe, bass, baznguy, Bennet87, bernimx, Berserker88, BGC123, Big+, Big GB4, bigdog65, Bigdogg77, BiggD, bigrich4, bigrobbo, Bio-boosted, biodiversity, bismarckbensch, bjpennnn, blackfeet, blah3d, blazerelf, BokBok, boxer1, brad1986, braddock, Bren, Brown Ninja, bruce0909, BuffBuffalo, Buildingmuscle, Bulkn, bushido3374, calgarian, canadian meat, carter2186, chamberman1979, Charger527, Charlie6, CheddaNips, Chev, Chitown Raider, Chris Dono, CJAKT, CJG560, collar, CONair4Life, Convinced., Corleone1, darrenalex, DCannon, ddy7135, dece870717, declan11, dedic8ed1, DEE151, derek7m, DetroitCity, dezza6969, DillonSmash, discobizkid, Discombobulated, DKU, Doc M, dosXX, DrZach, dr_gonosz, DSM4Life, Dubailicious, dukkitdalaw+, dumbell0608, eatrainrest, edgarr, Effort69, Ehudd, Emondo, Enduranceman, energizer bunny, enigma10, Epic1, ErnstHatAngst, erock80, Etil, excess28, ExtremeDude, F4iGuy, Fantomg, fastfox91, fenceguy, FireGuy1, FITFANATIK, flatscat, Flenzzz, Flex Columbo, Flex-Appeal, Flynman, Focusmen, football12345, forza nuova, ganthet, ganu, Gappa, gassedup1, Gekko101, GetJuiced, GetTheRage, gettingBIGGERfast, ghettoboyd, going4******, gonzo3816, graeme87, grinchinit, Grizzly22, GTOne, gutshot13, Guy guy12, H1ALPHA, HarryInternational, hav it, Hello kitty, Hephens, hfbd, higherdesire, Hockeystud911, hoopcat528, hotpink, Hydroh, I want to be big, icepick27, Impreza_WRX_STi, inky-e, InsaneInTheMembrane, intensityfreak, ironjaw467, ironmaiden708, Ironman5151, ironpig, Iron_Pig, ismaele00, J-Dogg, j-man76, J-Roc, J431S, JaBre89, jamie power, jamyjamjr, jason bourne, jaydub, JAYHOVA, jayice, JayJay001, JGTIV, JiGGaMaN, joemiller777, John88Test, Johny-too-small, jp2007, jpl315, jsv22, Juice Authority+, juiceball44, Jumbo18, KAEW44, kaju, Karo, kazo, kevin313, Keycorp, KeyserSoze1, Kiem, kojak_x, korsow, Kratos, ksaucer, leamanoid, lean n' mean, Lean1038, lee.jones73, Legolas, Lemonada8, Lfs2shrt2bsml, LiveStrong, LivingToBeBig, lovbyts, Ludo, M1chael, M302_Imola, m3ssias, MACKATTACK, magaton, makod, marcus300, mario_ps2, Mase33, math69, Mazor, Mazzive_T, methan_x, MichaelCC, millionairemurph, Ming, MMArmour, montana123, Monty2312, mooseman33, mr.lean, MR10X, MuscleScience, mysixpackabs, nakedicarus, nalm, NASAKYCHAIRMAN, Newbie1819, Newbie2000, newintown, ninesecz, novastepp, oncewas, Opasan_Bosanac, orbitz21, ottomaddox, pampama, Papa Smurf, Papi93, Parabody84, paulzane, peachfuzz, peckboy, pepous, peteroy01, pharmtech, Philly Grappler, PistolPete33, Pottenger24, Psychotron, PT, questforsize, QuieTSToRM33, ramborau, RANA, ranging1, rawdog, ray0414, RCB, Reed+, Rex9933, RG1527, Ronnie Rowland, rookie builder, Sauced man, Sauced_Up, scarass, scerpico22, Schmidty, scottythebody, sensaispike, sergioitalian, SeXc1985, sgt2jay, Shurik, sigman roid+, silverstang1, SilverTest, sirrah2508, sleepers, slugtastic, Smashandcrash12, SMKenneth, smokeydabear, sparrowhawk44, Spartan ^, spooledup, spywizard, stack_it, Steash, stelq61th, stpete, supermarty, svalleyg135, Swedeboy, Swifto, t-gunz, T-MOS+, tallguy23, tboney, tcarn01, tembe, terraj, tester5000, Teufelhunden, teufelhundenjwa, The Deuce, thebison, thestart09, THE_DOME, Tigershark, tobias7912, Trimaxis210, TRT,MAN, TTLex, VanTheMan, vBRAH, Vedj3, verrno, VinceRKG, Voland, vpchill, wharton, windsortrade, WOLFCRAFT, wrathchild212, xlxBigSexyxlx, xo3et, xxterxx, yannick35, yourmom, yucon92, zerocool10, ziggz

----------


## Free Will

> Free Willy??? Where you from.. Notorious is NOT rad.. Use better wording please


haha i was waiting for someone to pick up on my grammer on that one , i seriously havnt used that word since i was like 12 years old ...which was 4 years ago cos im 16

----------


## Free Will

im from Aus vp

----------


## Free Will



----------


## Free Will



----------


## Free Will



----------


## sigman roid

> ELLA ?? WTF are u guys talking about


No idea EL is some funny American code you have to be gay to understand it ..lol

----------


## Free Will

yea we Aussies and brits are cool

----------


## Free Will

thats siggy passed out after one to many baileys and milks , they had to carry him home

----------


## sigman roid

Yeah tell them again Will so they understand

----------


## ghettoboyd

its cardio time be back later peeps

----------


## Free Will

im looking to strip some fat , can i drink some winny or tren do get a 6 pack ?? whats your estimate on bf% ? ....i feel so naked here

----------


## Dukkit

you tell em reed

----------


## Reed

it really isn't nothing but the truth. That kinda of snitching out mentality gets people offed especially with what we deal with.

----------


## Matt

> dumbest shit you've ever seen in your life.
> 
> RR's girl being her usual bitchy self was accusing someone of stealing diet secrets from RR and I was helping my friend out and she was telling me to shut the fvck up and all that, well you know I'm sure you've seen her be a cvnt. I told her I wouldn't and I wouldn't be disrespected like that. I logged off and it hurt their little feelings and bam I was banned
> 
> And honestly I'm glad. He is to disrespectful and full of himself to deal with. Look how he treats his members, bashes people like a 16yr old high schooler that loves affliction
> 
> RR is known around the boards as a fraud. THose pics, except that one comp pic of him where he really looks like shit, are fake. Why do you think he hates R X well cause he was found out to be nothing more than a snake oil salesman and fraud and all the stats he post are bullshit plus was threatening to utilize a key logger on peoples site, grab peoples personal info and share it with people, and have his thugs come to peoples houses to fvck them up like some stupid gangster wannabe. Would you like me to link you to that thread so you can see for yourself? he had a meltdown and was certified owned
> 
> So your god over there is actually a nothing, flabby old man that has never won a local competition so who would take advice from someone like that you know?


He's not my god lol, ive never spoke to the guy in my life, i only went over there cus Horse invited me. However if what you say is true , and i do believe you, then i wont go over there again. To be honest i wasnt that keen on the place anyway..

----------


## D7M

I just posted pics over there Reed-ster, 

so grab the invite while my pics are still up, lol.

----------


## Ernst

> Why do you think he hates R X well cause he was found out to be nothing more than a snake oil salesman and fraud and all the stats he post are bullshit plus was threatening to utilize a key logger on peoples site, grab peoples personal info and share it with people, and have his thugs come to peoples houses to fvck them up like some stupid gangster wannabe. Would you like me to link you to that thread so you can see for yourself? he had a meltdown and was certified owned


I read that thread. Crazy.

----------


## Matt

> I just posted pics over there Reed-ster, 
> 
> so grab the invite while my pics are still up, lol.


Derek looking good bro...

----------


## D7M

> Derek looking good bro...


thanks, bro. 

still got a ways to go

----------


## vpchill

Lots of Test and Tren Madness!!!!!

----------


## Reed

i've been banned

----------


## ghettoboyd

> i've been banned


so rr invited you back?

----------


## Dukkit

i chilled with one of the guys from this site yesterday at six flags

never seen so many veins in my life

dudes at 6% bf 

i felt puny. except i have 30 pounds on him. lol

----------


## vpchill

Reed you can come to my Forum.. VP is the greatest.cum.. You can be the token BBer and give all the advice you want.

Sigman will give advice on how NOT to look and Dukkit will whore

----------


## Reed

idk. no he didn't idk what is really going on. honestly just wanna forget ab that place

----------


## Dukkit

> Reed you can come to my Forum.. VP is the greatest.cum.. You can be the token BBer and give all the advice you want.
> 
> Sigman will give advice on how NOT to look and Dukkit will whore


i will whore

cuz thats what i do best

 :7up:

----------


## sigman roid

bollocks

----------


## vpchill

Dukki you cheating on me?? I told you stay away from NY, At least 200miles.

----------


## ghettoboyd

i was just curios cus i remember when it all went down. sorry to bring it up

----------


## sigman roid

Vp you can be the diet guru

----------


## vpchill

Sigman is the bullocks.. Ya wanker

----------


## Reed

its all good boyd

----------


## Dukkit

> Dukki you cheating on me?? I told you stay away from NY, At least 200miles.


im a whore

thats what we do

cheat

lol

----------


## Matt

its one small step for man, one giant leap for mankind

----------


## Matt

I remember when britain were the first to the moon

----------


## Dukkit

40th anniversary for the fake moon landing

----------


## Matt

infact we invented the moon in 1976

----------


## vpchill

Reed as the great comical poet, Martin Lawrence once said......

I aint pay that no mind, I was over here just too busy looking good!!!! 


Words to live by goodman

----------


## Matt

> 40th anniversary for the fake moon landing


wash your mouth out

----------


## ghettoboyd

> 40th anniversary for the fake moon landing


ya i still have trouble beliving that seing as we have never set foot on the moon sence

----------


## Ernst

> I remember when britain were the first to the moon


Yeah, right after the Americans and the French  :Smilie:

----------


## vpchill

Britian??? Yall have a space program? Does the shuttle run off tea and sugar cubes?

----------


## Matt

Britain made the moon out of butter

----------


## ghettoboyd

> Britain made the moon out of butter


dam man i always thought it was made of cheese

----------


## Matt

we shall be going to mars as soon as we invent it next year

----------


## sigman roid

> Reed as the great comical poet, Martin Lawrence once said......
> 
> I aint pay that no mind, I was over here just too busy looking good!!!! 
> 
> 
> Words to live by goodman


blah,blah blah,blah

----------


## Ernst

The reason they want to go to the moon again is to see what we can exploit from it. It would be a lot easier to use the moon as a springboard to space. 

The thing is, people need to be excited by new things (i.e. Mars) if they're going to spend the $$$.

----------


## Matt

> dam man i always thought it was made of cheese


damn that what i should have said

----------


## Ernst

> Britian??? Yall have a space program? Does the shuttle run off tea and sugar cubes?


And repressed homosexuality.

----------


## sigman roid

> Britian??? Yall have a space program? Does the shuttle run off tea and sugar cubes?


No it runs off lard you Americans have enough of it in your asses...lol

----------


## vpchill

Sigman you are so showing your NON sexy side

----------


## Matt

we dont need to go to the moon, we'd just get the moon to come to us

----------


## Hoggage_54



----------


## sigman roid

lmaoooo .....vp you ugly mofo un ban me

----------


## vpchill

I cant stop laughing and now my boss is looking at me like he knows Im not working.. lol

----------


## Hoggage_54

i've never been suspended I feel like a virgin

----------


## sigman roid

Admin why you listening to vp?

I got stitched up by the Americans

----------


## Reed

quick whoring

----------


## vpchill

> i've never been suspended I feel like a virgin



Consider yourself Suspended!!!

Uh ummm.. Admin???

----------


## sigman roid

you aint funny ban vp as well and i'll be happy

----------


## vpchill

Hey Reed, Im Like a Pimps assistant today... Im banning mofos!!!

----------


## KatsMeow

siggy is banned?

----------


## Hoggage_54

VP owning Sigman

----------


## Hoggage_54

siggy is banned for life, he ain't coming back

----------


## Dukkit

HAHAH

siggy has banned under his name!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vpchill

> you aint funny dont ban vp as he is the sexiest mofo around.. just to know him I will be happy



This is true Sigman

----------


## Dukkit

> you aint funny ban vp as well and i'll be happy


lmao

that is tooo awesome!!

Admin is the shiz nizzle!!

----------


## KatsMeow

so do you dukkit

----------


## sigman roid

vp you sell out

----------


## KatsMeow

Admin is bored today, or is super happy having a high carb day

----------


## Dukkit

wait

im banned too!!

hahahahahahahhahahahahahah

ahahahahahahahahahah

hahahahahahahahahahahaa

----------


## vpchill

LMAOOOOO. Im banning all you mofos !!!

----------


## Reed

well make me a damn vet for christ sakes jeez how much info do i gotta spit and muscle do i gotta pack on to get to the next level

----------


## Dukkit

and he took 10,000 of my posts and gave em to mad matt like we asked!!

awesome 


wheres matt at?

----------


## Dukkit

> well make me a damn vet for christ sakes jeez how much info do i gotta spit and muscle do i gotta pack on to get to the next level


reeed for vet admin!!!

----------


## sigman roid

> HAHAH
> 
> siggy has banned under his name!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Its vp he sold us out to admin,i like how matt disapeared when the bannings came,ban mad matt to admin

----------


## vpchill

Today will go down in History.... I banned Dukkit and Sig and suspended Hoggage!!! 

Mark it down fellas... I come from a long line of pimp assistants!!

----------


## Hoggage_54

I'm either banned or suspended lololol

----------


## Hoggage_54



----------


## vpchill

Reed, Yes I agree. You should be a Vet.. I will lay my pimp hand down and crown you!!

----------


## KatsMeow

> well make me a damn vet for christ sakes jeez how much info do i gotta spit and muscle do i gotta pack on to get to the next level


no shiat...I just got done reading every women's fitness magazine for the month at the book store. I saw some probodybuilding.com ads in them, I was thinking that they should put Reeds before and after pics as an advertisement once he gets sponsored. Going from a skinny little twiggy to a big muscle man.

----------


## Dukkit

> Today will go down in History.... I banned Dukkit and Sig and suspended Hoggage!!! 
> 
> Mark it down fellas... I come from a long line of pimp assistants!!


this is freakin hilarious!!



> I'm either banned or suspended lololol


too funny

----------


## KatsMeow

I want a Tshirt damnit

----------


## Reed

thank you even the HoFs feel the same way i love you guys

----------


## Hoggage_54



----------


## vpchill

This is actually the most fun Ive had since Sigman confessed he wasnt as sexy as me..

----------


## Dukkit

siggys title is changed!~

----------


## Dukkit

> 


i cant stop laughing at this thread

best thread ever

----------


## sigman roid

> 


hahahahahahahaha

----------


## vpchill

> I want a Tshirt damnit



Ill talk to Admin, We will get you an "I got banned and all I got was this T-shirt" one ok? 


lol j/k

----------


## Dukkit

admin left

 :Frown:

----------


## vpchill

Sigman!!!! LOL thank you kind sir!! You are the bestessss

----------


## Matt

Bob wont be happy

----------


## vpchill

Sigman I wudnt even rape you !! Your too ugly

----------


## sigman roid

> Sigman I am no Mere Man!!! I am a Beast!!


I know your the size of two fat men lol

----------


## vpchill

Bob Needs to get in here and set these fools straight.. Yesterday it was a bunch of pansees when me and Admin came in and tore new assh$les !!!

Now Admin home drinking his coffee and eating his carbs and Mofos wanna be tuff??


You wanna play ruff? Ok!!! Here come the pain!!

----------


## sigman roid

> Bob Needs to get in here and set these fools straight.. Yesterday it was a bunch of pansees when me and Admin came in and tore new assh$les !!!
> 
> Now Admin home drinking his coffee and eating his carbs and Mofos wanna be tuff??
> 
> 
> You wanna play ruff? Ok!!! Here come the pain!!


I can't feel it

----------


## eatrainrest

just wanted to drop in and sayt your all whores and i love you

----------


## sigman roid

you gay

----------


## eatrainrest

dont get that wrong impression otherwise DSM will be hunting for me

----------


## vpchill

> Im gay and I wish you were too VP. So I could make sweet love to you and enjoy your sexiness



Well I am flattered Sig, But I will pass.

----------


## vpchill

ETR is the Man

----------


## sigman roid

> dont get that wrong impression otherwise DSM will be hunting for me


you know that you better hide before he sees it..lol

----------


## sigman roid

> Well I am fat Sig, But I like ass.


Tell me something i dont know vp

----------


## Dukkit

> i love and respect Dukkit very much





> dukkit is awesome and i cant wait to meet him on fri


aww guys

your too kind

im blushing

----------


## vpchill

> Tell me something i need to know vp.. if I cut off my wanker and get a Vag, can I have you?



No Sir, You would still be a dude.. An Ugly dude at that  :Chairshot:

----------


## Dukkit

> I went out last night and drank beer and ate french fries.
> 
> I never do that.
> 
> It's no wonder I feel like crap.


bad boy

----------


## vpchill

Aint that some Ish??? Damn Sig we both got stitched up..

----------


## vpchill

Dukkit where the fook you get all these grocery store pics from?

----------


## sigman roid

> Aint that some Ish??? Damn Sig we both got stitched up..


by who??????

----------


## vpchill

Check Post #2413

----------


## Dukkit

> Dukkit where the fook you get all these grocery store pics from?


google baby!!

----------


## sigman roid

Ahhh its that dukki stitching us up

----------


## sigman roid

I had enough for today im outta here

later 
Vp
dukki
Matt
Erns
Ghetto
Meow

----------


## Dukkit

bye siggy baby

----------


## vpchill

Later Sig, You sexy Mofo

----------


## Matt

later siggy..

----------


## sigman roid

Love you to vp

----------


## Matt

Ive decided my next cycle, once im out of jail will look like this....

Test e 2000mg week 1-16
Tren e 1000mg week 1-14
Dbol 150mg ed week 1-6
Maybe a shit load of hgh

You guy's think thats to much

----------


## Dukkit

ive been watching Dr Who and Torchwood.

i like those shows

----------


## Dukkit

> Ive decided my next cycle, once im out of jail will look like this....
> 
> Test e 2000mg week 1-16
> Tren e 1000mg week 1-14
> Dbol 150mg ed week 1-6
> Maybe a shit load of hgh
> 
> You guy's think thats to much


nah

thats about half of my next cycle

so i think itll be good for you

----------


## Matt

> nah
> 
> thats about half of my next cycle
> 
> so i think itll be good for you


hahaha lol im being serious, do you think its to much???

----------


## Dukkit

> hahaha lol im being serious, do you think its to much???


im serious too

its not much at all

now for a newbie it would be

but not for mad matt

----------


## Dukkit

id lower the test and up the tren 

less sides

same results

----------


## Matt

cool, now i just need to rob a bank to pay for it

----------


## Dukkit

> cool, now i just need to rob a bank to pay for it


well rob the bank before gettin locked up

hide the cash

if you get caught theyll run the sentence concurrent with this one

your all set

----------


## vpchill

Criminals

----------


## vpchill

Which bank? How much is the score?

----------


## vpchill

Im about to go. I need to 
a) hit the gym and do legs
b) go home and slap the dish man for taking 4 hours to set up my cable
c) Ride my bike for an hour
d) all of the above

----------


## vpchill

Mental Note. 
After to simple cycles we will do a test/tren /deca /masteron combo cycle and see where it leads...

----------


## Dukkit

> Which bank? How much is the score?


no comment



> Im about to go. I need to 
> a) hit the gym and do legs
> b) go home and slap the dish man for taking 4 hours to set up my cable
> c) Ride my bike for an hour
> d) all of the above


e) get dukkis address for fri



> Mental Note. 
> After to simple cycles we will do a test/tren/deca/masteron combo cycle and see where it leads...


sexiness is where it leads

----------


## vpchill

Later Guys !!! Im out.

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> I havent had sex since the middle of MAY!!


i had sex july 13th

----------


## swol_je

The women is out of town for the summer.

----------


## RuhlFreak55

ur all's whoring is not THAT impressive....where did the dukki go

----------


## vpchill

Can I snort winny?

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> The women is out of town for the summer.


they're everywhere here still.

----------


## Reed

You kids what is up

----------


## vpchill

I masturbated, but couldnt finish because the condom broke

----------


## sigman roid

> well...i think i need to challenge you for that title....i wield Thor's hammer afterall


I will over take you Ruhl by monday...lol

----------


## calgarian

> Can I snort winny?


its better if u inject it in ur asshole  :LOL:

----------


## RuhlFreak55

oh look...my nemesis.

----------


## vpchill

Reed looking chopped and screwed.

----------


## Reed

oh look its Ruhl. did you do your contest?

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> I will over take you Ruhl by monday...lol


c'est impossible

----------


## Reed

> Reed looking chopped and screwed.


yup 2 more weeks, or 15 days to be exact and then 22 days left of dieting once I get done with the shows this year

----------


## sigman roid

> oh there's much much more than that lurking in the mist


I cant remember all of it, im sure it was some big bumble bees or something like that

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> oh look its Ruhl. did you do your contest?


nope....i am reloaded however and starting my bulk and subsequent cut for a show where i know the promoter and they're not ****in retarded and post the entry form on a website....missouri is ****in retarded....so we go to Texas.

----------


## vpchill

Im sleepy. Is that my SIGGY Pooh

----------


## vpchill

I noticed the smaller I get, The fatter everyone else around me gets..

Hmmmmmm

----------


## sigman roid

> Can I snort winny?


Only on tues/sat/sun

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> I noticed the smaller I get, The fatter everyone else around me gets..
> 
> Hmmmmmm


 :Hmmmm:  :Hmmmm:

----------


## Dukkit

> why both together? aren't they both 19-nors?


nothing wrong with that. 




> I havent had sex since the middle of MAY!!


ouch



> i had sex july 13th


lol nice



> ur all's whoring is not THAT impressive....where did the dukki go


im here
had to work



> nope....i am reloaded however and starting my bulk and subsequent cut for a show where i know the promoter and they're not ****in retarded and post the entry form on a website....missouri is ****in retarded....so we go to Texas.


get on it!!

----------


## Dukkit

hey reed

----------


## Reed

> nope....i am reloaded however and starting my bulk and subsequent cut for a show where i know the promoter and they're not ****in retarded and post the entry form on a website....missouri is ****in retarded....so we go to Texas.


 :Hmmmm: 

you make no sense, still bulking at 15% when you should be looking to cut since its obviously very difficult for you and opting out for the second time.

----------


## sigman roid

> Im sleepy. Is that my SIGGY Pooh


Yep tis me Mr chill

Aint you meeting poostick today?

----------


## Reed

sup dukki

almost there baby almost there

----------


## vpchill

Yes, I will bless dukkit with my NY sexiness 2day...

----------


## Dukkit

> sup dukki
> 
> almost there baby almost there


walk in the park baby!!! 
youll be on the podium in no time



> Yes, I will bless dukkit with my NY sexiness 2day...


lol
i was thinking the opposite

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> you make no sense, still bulking at 15% when you should be looking to cut since its obviously very difficult for you and opting out for the second time.


the shows around here are julyish for the most part....i'd much rather bulk get a lil bigger here and cut again having ironed out the last lil issue that i ran into this past time. Well excepting any final week possibilities anyway. I have my formula down.

----------


## sigman roid

> Yes, I will bless dukkit with my NY sexiness 2day...


awwww its so sweet first it was Kat and Big now its VP and Dukkit

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> sup dukki
> 
> almost there baby almost there


u have a show tomorrow?

----------


## vpchill

Reed, Just dont forget us little people who got you there... lol

If I wasnt on this forum you would have no one to laugh at and give you the insperation to be the best..

lmaoooo

----------


## Reed

[QUOTE=dukkitdalaw;4777593]walk in the park baby!!! 
youll be on the podium in no time/QUOTE]

IDK about a walk in the park, It was hard but I stuck it out even though I pulled my quad muscle the other day and its swollen but it doesn't affect posing to much other than I can't get the striations in the quad to come out till the swelling goes down. But I'll be alright.

Don't be surprised when you see three or more 1st place trophies this year......... hopefully

----------


## Dukkit

> awwww its so sweet first it was Kat and Big now its VP and Dukkit


lol

we need a VP and dukkit love thread

hahah

----------


## sigman roid

I made Reed great with all my tips, Nark did a little bit to ..lol

----------


## Dukkit

[QUOTE=Reed;4777602]


> walk in the park baby!!! 
> youll be on the podium in no time/QUOTE]
> 
> IDK about a walk in the park, It was hard but I stuck it out even though I pulled my quad muscle the other day and its swollen but it doesn't affect posing to much other than I can't get the striations in the quad to come out till the swelling goes down. But I'll be alright.
> 
> Don't be surprised when you see three or more 1st place trophies this year......... hopefully


i know it aint easy. but the fact of the matter is your where you are now due to ONE very important factor.... YOU!!!!

you did this. and you got this in the bag

after all this is done youll look back and be like.. psht.. .peace of cake!!

cheesecake!!

----------


## calgarian

dukki thanks for the text other day man

----------


## RuhlFreak55

*sings* she's got something special, she's got something special

oh....you guys are still here *looks embarrassed*

----------


## vpchill

> awwww its so sweet first it was Kat and Big now its VP and Dukkit



Its a Bromance

----------


## RuhlFreak55

[QUOTE=Reed;4777602]


> walk in the park baby!!! 
> youll be on the podium in no time/QUOTE]
> 
> IDK about a walk in the park, It was hard but I stuck it out even though I pulled my quad muscle the other day and its swollen but it doesn't affect posing to much other than I can't get the striations in the quad to come out till the swelling goes down. But I'll be alright.
> 
> Don't be surprised when you see three or more 1st place trophies this year......... hopefully


you injecting quads? swear to god injecting quads causes that shit

----------


## Reed

> the shows around here are julyish for the most part....i'd much rather bulk get a lil bigger here and cut again having ironed out the last lil issue that i ran into this past time. Well excepting any final week possibilities anyway. I have my formula down.


Hope so. Like they say the only talking that matters is on the stage not in the chatrooms



> u have a show tomorrow?


in 2 weeks from this saturday then another one the following weekend.



> Reed, Just dont forget us little people who got you there... lol
> 
> If I wasnt on this forum you would have no one to laugh at and give you the insperation to be the best..
> 
> lmaoooo


I still got time to hang around, if everything goes as planned this year then next year I'll go back for the overall state title, and then start looking for national level shows. SOme feel I could take the state this year but thats not my plan cause if I did get that national card I wanna be able to make a splash on a national stage and I need a little bit more time to make some good improvements. Like 1.5 years or 2 so you'll have me around for a bit

----------


## vpchill

I need to call the London Police. Where the fook is Sigman?

----------


## calgarian

morning assholes

----------


## Dukkit

hey Cal

----------


## calgarian

> hey Cal


so how did the cheat meal went??????

----------


## calgarian

> I need to call the London Police. Where the fook is Sigman?


Good Lord do u ever pick up ur fvcking phone?

----------


## Dukkit

> so how did the cheat meal went??????


terriffic. i almost puked it all back up

----------


## calgarian

> terriffic. i almost puked it all back up


on her???  :Hmmmm:

----------


## Dukkit

lol

no

im joking

----------


## Dukkit

you 2 need to stop talking dirty on the phone and get back to typing in here!!

----------


## calgarian

> you 2 need to stop talking dirty on the phone and get back to typing in here!!


i am not dirty talking....i had my fix this morning b4 i came to work and in the night with the correct women  :LOL:

----------


## Mooseman33

morning fvkwads......how was birthday dinner bro?

----------


## Matt

sluts

----------


## Dukkit

> morning fvkwads......how was birthday dinner bro?


it was most excellent

had fish tacos

mojito

and oreo cheesecake

----------


## Dukkit

hey maddy matty

----------


## calgarian

does anybody know how to get rid of lipstick from shirt???without wife knowing

----------


## Dukkit

2 cans of tuna down

i want some chocolate!

no dukki! no chocolate!!

----------


## Dukkit

> does anybody know how to get rid of lipstick from shirt???without wife knowing


not gonna happen
buy a new shirt

----------


## Mooseman33

> does anybody know how to get rid of lipstick from shirt???without wife knowing



trash can bro....and not urs, throw that shit in a dumpster somewhere...

----------


## Dukkit

i need to find a job where i can sit down

i stand on concrete for 8 hours straight while i whore on here 

my feet kill

----------


## Mooseman33

dont sound like ur job is to bad, u spend 8 hours a day on here and get paid by ur job for it...

sounds great to me..

----------


## calgarian

> not gonna happen
> buy a new shirt





> trash can bro....and not urs, throw that shit in a dumpster somewhere...


Crap...it was my favorite shirt..........

----------


## vpchill

Cal You Punk Ass Slut.. I be sleep by 10pm Fool. I dont answer numbers from Foreign countries. Next time you call Im declaring WAR!!!

LOL.. I started to call you this morn but didnt realize time difference

----------


## calgarian

> Cal You Punk Ass Slut.. I be sleep by 10pm Fool. I dont answer numbers from Foreign countries. Next time you call Im declaring WAR!!!
> 
> LOL.. I started to call you this morn but didnt realize time difference


it was 7 when i called u........its 845 here what time is it there.....This morning i was "BUSY" with the chick

----------


## vpchill

Punk Ass you in a different time zone.. 2 Hours behind. It was like 945 or something, I was rubbing my sac and laying down. Didnt even know you called till this morn. 

wtf, you called when your wife aint around? Little punk ass.. lmaoo

j/k

----------


## calgarian

> Punk Ass you in a different time zone.. 2 Hours behind. It was like 945 or something, I was rubbing my sac and laying down. Didnt even know you called till this morn. 
> 
> wtf, you called when your wife aint around? Little punk ass.. lmaoo
> 
> j/k


so i can talk openly.....I am not going to tell u stories if she is around...duh.....

----------


## vpchill

> so i can talk openly.....I am not going to tell u stories if she is around...duh.....



No, she wont let you use the phone when she home .. lol

Cal??!!! Put that damn phone down stupid !!!  :Chairshot:

----------


## Dukkit

> dont sound like ur job is to bad, u spend 8 hours a day on here and get paid by ur job for it...
> 
> sounds great to me..


lol

yeah im not complaing about the job

just want to sit down

----------


## Dukkit

anyone here ?

or am i masterbating alone?

----------


## Ernst

I'm here for the gangbang?

----------


## Dukkit

you missed it

but second showing will be at 3pm EST

----------


## Ernst

I have to go get ready. I have to drive across creation to buy textbooks for next semester, then later helping a family member move. The day is fcuked and it hasn't even started yet.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dukkit

alright

how do you post large pics? i know how to do it by gettin the URL and doin that

but if i wanna post a pic from the comp they always show up small and you gotta click to enlarge em

i guess photo bucket huh?

gay

----------


## Dukkit

> I have to go get ready. I have to drive across creation to buy textbooks for next semester, then later helping a family member move. The day is fcuked and it hasn't even started yet.


booo!!!

sucky!!!

----------


## vpchill

Im Sexy

----------


## Dukkit

im hot

----------


## vpchill

This Thread is like the time I was stuck behind two 400lb people at the Buffet line

----------


## calgarian

i am oversexed

----------


## calgarian

> This Thread is like the time I was stuck behind two 400lb people at the Buffet line


the one in front farted?????

----------


## vpchill

> i am oversexed



No Such thing My Goodman!!! Never too much Sex

----------


## calgarian

> No Such thing My Goodman!!! Never too much Sex


i never used to believe it either...........there is something like that.....or wait getting off of my cycle so 8 times in 8 hrs too much ???  :Hmmmm:

----------


## sigman roid

> nothiong much man......finished my cycle last week.......same shit different day. u got over ur cold yet?


yeah im all good for the minute cal just doing the same ol shit training and eating cake..lol

----------


## Matt

> You mean you have never heard of the cake everyday with a cup of tea diet? your way behind in wales matt


oh ive heard of it, ive been on it for the last 2 months and added 4% to my bf :Tear:

----------


## *El Diablo*

> oh ive heard of it, ive been on it for the last 2 months and added 4% to my bf


What is ur BF% currently?

----------


## sigman roid

> oh ive heard of it, ive been on it for the last 2 months and added 4% to my bf


your doing it wrong split your cake up in to two servings a week 250 on a monday and 250 0n a thursday use 4 bakewell tarts a day for the first 4 weeks and you will notice a big difference

----------


## sigman roid

> What is ur BF% currently?


He was 25% now hes 29%

----------


## *El Diablo*

> your doing it wrong split your cake up in to two servings a week 250 on a monday and 250 0n a thursday use 4 bakewell tarts a day for the first 4 weeks and you will notice a big difference


HaHaHa!... what does he use for PCT?... lmfao!

----------


## *El Diablo*

> he was 25% now hes 29%


lol...

----------


## Matt

who thinks this threads going to get locked http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=396977

----------


## Dukkit

> who thinks this threads going to get locked http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=396977


it may

but he didnt flame anyone
just stated his thoughts

so it may not
depends the mood admin bob is in today

----------


## sigman roid

> HaHaHa!... what does he use for PCT?... lmfao!


plain digestives

----------


## *El Diablo*

> it may
> 
> but he didnt flame anyone
> just stated his thoughts
> 
> so it may not
> depends the mood admin bob is in today


+1 ..

----------


## sigman roid

Admin bob is king

----------


## Dukkit

admin bob rules

----------


## sigman roid

Whoring is slow today whats going on?

----------


## Dukkit

dingleberries

----------


## sigman roid

Im going to eat some doughnuts

----------


## Dukkit

donuts

hmmmm


crack

----------


## sigman roid

yeah im gonna have couple roxs as well

----------


## Dukkit

im gonna eat this pie

all day

all night

till i die

----------


## IM708

I bought this high quality creatine by Optimum nutrition and within 2 weeks my strength was wayyyyyy up, put on 10 lbs and even added an inch to my 13" arms.

----------


## Dukkit

solid bro! 

i bought food.

did the same thing

----------


## IM708

Im gonna start marketing that shit, fvck steroids . They kill people ya know?

----------


## RuhlFreak55

what? pie?? mmmmmmmmm

----------


## RuhlFreak55

steroids don't kill people.....u crazy...people kill people...and husbands that come home early

----------


## IM708

> what? pie?? mmmmmmmmm


 Thor orders that you leave this thread :Evil2:

----------


## sigman roid

Im outta here for a while be back later boys

----------


## Dukkit

> steroids don't kill people.....u crazy...people kill people...and husbands that come home early


ill kill someone FOR steroids  :Evil2: 



> what? pie?? mmmmmmmmm


yeah pie. soo good. peanut butter pie

----------


## Dukkit

> Im outta here for a while be back later boys


later poo bear

----------


## Matt

> it may
> 
> but he didnt flame anyone
> just stated his thoughts
> 
> so it may not
> depends the mood admin bob is in today


He flamed marcus.

what happen to it lol, i see its been deleted??????

Did it turn into a flame fest..

----------


## Dukkit

> He flamed marcus.
> 
> what happen to it lol, i see its been deleted??????
> 
> Did it turn into a flame fest..


go look now. its there

marcus replied

----------


## Dukkit

INCUBUS concert on sat!

shit yea son!

----------


## Matt

imo t=mos and marcus speak alot of sense

devlldog is a penis wart...

----------


## Dukkit

mad matt is a toe fungus

----------


## Mooseman33

devildog lost his vet status?

----------


## Matt

> devildog lost his vet status?


yes lol, he told some kid to inject tren into his eye ball

----------


## Matt

> mad matt is a toe fungus


errr, wtf's that???

----------


## Dukkit

> errr, wtf's that???


hmm

no comment

 :1hifu: 

 :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Dukkit

damn. only 1:40 here and im about to take my 4th dump

----------


## sigman roid

Im back all you gayers

----------


## Dukkit

punk ass ear wax!!

----------


## *El Diablo*

Do u or your family have a medical history of Diabete's/heart attacks/strokese/etc

----------


## Dukkit

> HaHaHaHaHaHa!... well deserved Dukk, it took admin BOB and his panel 4 months to make a decision that ur thread will stay...... 
> I think u need to thank him as well....


thanks admin bob

for letting my lovely thread graffitti this fine site

----------


## sigman roid

yes all of them everyday

----------


## *El Diablo*

> yes all of them everyday


........... i dont think u are a suitable candidate.

----------


## Dukkit

i just took my poop outta the toilet

someone will pay good money for it

----------


## Dukkit

lots of protein and vitamins

good in your pre bed shake

or to fertilize your garden

or to throw at your neigbors

----------


## sigman roid

I like to eat it with my oats in the morning

----------


## sigman roid

Wake up thread

----------


## Dukkit

been tryin to help this guy out

and hes just being a turd

fukk the Q&A thread

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=397229

----------


## Dukkit

im going to bed

wake me up at 5 tonight

----------


## sigman roid

I read it what a fool, why do people use gear when they have no clue what there doing?

----------


## sigman roid

> im going to bed
> 
> wake me up at 5 tonight


Its 4.50 you got 10 minutes

----------


## Dukkit

no here. its 11:50 am!!

----------


## sigman roid

ok you got 5 hrs 10 mins

----------


## Dukkit

Zzzzzzz

----------


## sigman roid

I am sasha fierce

----------


## Dukkit

damn it. 

my boss woke me up

----------


## Mooseman33

fvkin boss......burn his house down

----------


## Dukkit

why you so angry??

you trenning it up?

----------


## Mooseman33

not yet....start in 2 weeks....prop/tren ...
prime-ing now....

just pissed today, work and other bullshit so i feel like burning someones house down...

----------


## paulzane

Go burn moose

----------


## Dukkit

> not yet....start in 2 weeks....prop/tren ...
> prime-ing now....
> 
> just pissed today, work and other bullshit so i feel like burning someones house down...


do it!!!

i wanna start my tren today

but not for at least 2 more months

ugh

----------


## Dukkit

im so lonely . oh so lonely

----------


## swol_je

Here Dukky Dukky Dukky!!

----------


## Dukkit

here here! got bacon? 


;p

----------


## Dukkit

i mean.,... uhh sup swol?

----------


## swol_je

shit workin bored as hell. You?

----------


## Dukkit

ditto

off work in 30 though

then off to do arms!

crush my soul!!

----------


## Dukkit

need

caffeine

sugar free rockstar... here i come


plus a cup of cold black coffee

and whey

----------


## swol_je

I did Shoulders before work, I'm here till 6 pm.

----------


## Dukkit

bummer im off at 4

----------


## Dukkit

my work had a pizza party today

i had to decline

everyone couldnt believe it..

but everyone is fat.

so fukk em

----------


## swol_je

Man I left my shake at home. I have to wait 5 hours before I can get a meal in. This Sucks.

----------


## Mooseman33

work sucks today...im really going to lose my shit soon
dukkit, why wait 2 months to hit ur tren ?

----------


## Dukkit

> Man I left my shake at home. I have to wait 5 hours before I can get a meal in. This Sucks.


raid the hospital fridge
lots of protein in the morgue



> work sucks today...im really going to lose my shit soon
> dukkit, why wait 2 months to hit ur tren?


few reasons.
- need my car fixed. sick of riding my bicycle everywhere. im tryin to gain weight!!
-need a lil more test and some other items to finish cycle
-and im priming now. so thats another 4 weeks

----------


## Matt

oh yes

get working bitches

----------


## Dukkit

i want some peptides also. so may be more then 2 months before i can afford it all

unless i get a 2nd job soon

----------


## Mooseman33

copy that........

what the hell is wrong with ur car bro

----------


## Dukkit

> oh yes
> 
> get working bitches


theres my buddy :7up:

----------


## Matt

im taking a 40 year break from work

----------


## ghettoboyd

look out dukitt im catching you man......

----------


## calgarian

> i need more posts


no shit

----------


## ghettoboyd

one usless unspectacular post at a time.

----------


## Mooseman33

morning slut bags......how goes it today?

----------


## ghettoboyd

> no shit


dude there r peeps who joined yesterday that have more posts than me

----------


## ghettoboyd

im such a dirty whore

----------


## *El Diablo*

> hey I am not British...wait there is a picture of queen on the dollar does that makes me a British?


I was reffering to Sigman Roid. He has bad denture's





> ya man im a dawg.


Nice boyd.. lmfao

----------


## calgarian

> *I was reffering to Sigman Roid. He has bad denture's
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Nice boyd.. lmfao


I will make sure he doesnt do BJ on me then  :LOL:

----------


## *El Diablo*

> one usless unspectacular post at a time.


U still have the 30second wait before u can post between posts...lol

----------


## calgarian

> morning slut bags......how goes it today?


morning Moose or the animal on a Canadian 25 cents  :LOL:

----------


## *El Diablo*

> I will make sure he doesnt do BJ on me then


Siggy's are bad, but Mad Matt has the worst fvken denture's...wow. out of this planet...

----------


## ghettoboyd

> U still have the 30second wait before u can post between posts...lol


yes its annoying. its holding back my post whore sluttiness.....

----------


## *El Diablo*

> yes its annoying. its holding back my post whore sluttiness.....


If u get 2000 posts the 30 second wait dissapears. SO if i where u then WHORE it off... get to 2000 and ull be cool like us... lol

----------


## ghettoboyd

im gonna be the biggest post slut eva. just wait and see......mom will be so proud..

----------


## calgarian

> Siggy's are bad, but Mad Matt has the worst fvken denture's...wow. out of this planet...


not even going to tell him when i am in UK

----------


## *El Diablo*

> im gonna be the biggest post slut eva. just wait and see......mom will be so proud..


2000 ... Go boyd!lol





> not even going to tell him when i am in UK


Dont ever do that, i remember when i was still living in the UK, the first time i met Siggy, wow... he looked like a yeti, fat with no teeth, he also had knocked knees... lmfao!

----------


## *El Diablo*

And Mad Matt, i saw him the first time on "bravo" channel... " The worlds most dangerous Criminals"

I never judged him before i met him... Boy could i be wrong! lol

----------


## swol_je

Whats up whores

----------


## sigman roid

> LOL, All British People have bad denture's


Dont be silly EL our teeth are beautiful its Americans that have train tracks in there mouths

----------


## *El Diablo*

> Dont be silly EL our teeth are beautiful its Americans that have train tracks in there mouths


Thats ok.. i have seen some Brits with the UNDERGROUND in their mouths....lol

----------


## sigman roid

> Oh I am not ugly I was told I am "Cute" the other day also I have ass of a greek God 
> 
> U think u can handle me


I'll be the judge of that ass...lol

----------


## *El Diablo*

> I'll be the judge of that ass...lol


This thread needs to get locked now. Im reporting this gayness.

----------


## sigman roid

> hey I am not British...wait there is a picture of queen on the dollar does that makes me a British?


Yes you are canadian English

----------


## calgarian

> I'll be the judge of that ass...lol


Leave my ass out of it.......some reason girls like to squeeze it alot... :LOL:  Yes I said *GIRLS only*

----------


## sigman roid

> This thread needs to get locked now. Im reporting this gayness.


I know its Cal he keeps flirting with me bloody canadians

----------


## *El Diablo*

I smell a REED

----------


## ghettoboyd

i am such a dirty dirty post slut whore bitch mofo. that is all

----------


## ghettoboyd

5 more bitches yeeeee hawwww

----------


## calgarian

> I know its Cal he keeps flirting with me bloody canadians


hey what can I say b/w the wife and bi-polar GF I still have time to flirt with u...I have a thing for british girls  :LOL:

----------


## *El Diablo*

> 5 more bitches yeeeee hawwww


If u get to 1000 posts the waiting time between posts go to 25 seconds.

----------


## ghettoboyd

dam man ive got to think of some exuse as to why i dont want to go golfing w my bro. id rather stay home and whore. i havent been on here much in the last 2 weeks cus the wife was on vacation so we did family stuff. i just want to chill today....

----------


## Matt

This is a when the Welsh defeated the El Diablo clan....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1csr0dxalpI

----------


## ghettoboyd

> If u get to 1000 posts the waiting time between posts go to 25 seconds.


wooohooo!

----------


## ghettoboyd

omg here it comes peeps.....

----------


## *El Diablo*

GO BOOI'd

----------


## ghettoboyd

number 1000 ya baby.....im now a man.........ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh h!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11

----------


## *El Diablo*

Speech!

----------


## *El Diablo*

Speech boyd

----------


## sigman roid

> hey what can I say b/w the wife and bi-polar GF I still have time to flirt with u...I have a thing for british girls


hahahahaha

----------


## sigman roid

Go boyd,Go boyd,Go boyd

----------


## Matt

The black guy from west london, he's a zulu

----------


## Dukkit

poop

----------


## Mooseman33

the Q & A section drives me nuts....

----------


## sigman roid

> The black guy from west london, he's a zulu


he's a real zulu...lol

----------


## Matt

> the Q & A section drives me nuts....


To many kids lol

----------


## Matt

> he's a real zulu...lol


He has £52,000 lol

----------


## sigman roid

> the Q & A section drives me nuts....


I know i was there for 5 minutes it was to long so i came back

----------


## Mooseman33

to many stupid kids, with dickhead members..

----------


## sigman roid

> He has £52,000 lol


he must have stole it...lol

----------


## sigman roid

i'd bang lora!!!

----------


## Matt

Fvck that she's ugly, id fvck pamela

----------


## sigman roid

> Fvck that she's ugly, id fvck pamela


hahaha

----------


## Dukkit

> the Q & A section drives me nuts....


me too

i love my whore house

----------


## sigman roid

yes whore house is the place to be

----------


## Mooseman33

dukkit, i love ur whore house also...

----------


## sigman roid

Moose come back to that thread in q and a

----------


## Dukkit

i feel dirty

i just ate 2 double chocolate chip cookies

i wanna kill myself

you fatty!! why!!

----------


## calgarian

> i feel dirty
> 
> i just ate 2 double chocolate chip cookies
> 
> i wanna kill myself
> 
> you fatty!! why!!


I just ate a fatty  :LOL: 

j/k

----------


## Mooseman33

> Moose come back to that thread in q and a


that htread is crazy.there are some really stupid people on here. there will be many house burning down this weekend....

----------


## Dukkit

> that htread is crazy.there are some really stupid people on here. there will be many house burning down this weekend....


i like your inner anger

reminds me of my own :7up:

----------


## Mooseman33

to much anger lately bro...i feel like im looking to argue of late..
not a good thing considering the tren and prop start soon...i may really burn someones house down...

----------


## sigman roid

> that htread is crazy.there are some really stupid people on here. there will be many house burning down this weekend....


You always burning things moose...lol

----------


## Mooseman33

really the best way to crush someone...
burn there shit down....car, house, fvck it./.....

----------


## Dukkit

> really the best way to crush someone...
> burn there shit down....car, house, fvck it./.....


ive burned somethings in my life. best thing was a car
on the train tracks 
i was like 18



> to much anger lately bro...i feel like im looking to argue of late..
> not a good thing considering the tren and prop start soon...i may really burn someones house down...


ive been the same way. just dont care anymore. if i dont like something. im gonna let it be known. im sick of ppl and bullshit lately

ppl around me have noticed it too

----------


## calgarian

> really the best way to crush someone...
> burn there shit down....car, house, fvck it./.....


u taking requests in Canada ..... :LOL:

----------


## Dukkit

> really the best way to crush someone...
> burn there shit down....car, house, fvck it./.....


i like to tie ppl to poles
and burn them while screaming that they are witches

----------


## Dukkit

usually fukks their day up pretty well

----------


## sigman roid

> u taking requests in Canada .....


No cal you cant burn bi-polar down...lol

----------


## Mooseman33

anyone see ninesec thread about best friend.....
im dying to lite that thread up, he is a grown ass man...acting like a lil girl.

im fvking losing it

----------


## calgarian

> No cal you cant burn bi-polar down...lol


damn it ....fine

----------


## Dukkit

> anyone see ninesec thread about best friend.....
> im dying to lite that thread up, he is a grown ass man...acting like a lil girl.
> 
> im fvking losing it


i commented

----------


## sigman roid

Im outta here again boys

Later
Dukkit
cal
moose
matt

have a good weekend boys!!

----------


## Dukkit

later sig

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> the Q & A section drives me nuts....


it's currently making me angry as well

----------


## calgarian

> it's currently making me angry as well


thats y i dont go there anymore  :LOL:

----------


## Dukkit

i like the Q&A 

makes me realize how stupid i used to be

lol

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> i like the Q&A 
> 
> makes me realize how stupid i used to be
> 
> lol


i was never this stupid.....i researched my ass off before asking stupid questions, i never expected to be spoonfed

----------


## calgarian

> i was never this stupid.....i researched my ass off before asking stupid questions, i never expected to be spoonfed


what u saying u dont like spooning?????

----------


## Mooseman33

later sig, have good weekend....

and yes the Q&A needs to have BIG back, he wouldnt put up with any shit...
forum has suffered without him here,,

----------


## ghettoboyd

> i was never this stupid.....i researched my ass off before asking stupid questions, i never expected to be spoonfed


i think thats the problem living in an instant gradificational world. nobody wants to work for anything anymore thay all think there entitled to it......whatever it is....

----------


## *El Diablo*

> his alternator didnt work...it was bound to happen he use it too much


No there is more to the altenator thing. Its got Admin Bob involved. lol

----------


## calgarian

> No there is more to the altenator thing. Its got Admin Bob involved. lol


good god do I even wanna know?

----------


## *El Diablo*

> good god do I even wanna know?


Its best that i know. Admin bob is furious, He supposedly sold fake dunlops to Admin, now Admin's car doesnt want drive straight. Its a messy situation.

----------


## calgarian

Where is dukkit then?

----------


## Dukkit

hahahaha

fukkin diablo

----------


## *El Diablo*

arrested

----------


## Dukkit

hey cal!!!!!

----------


## Dukkit

> arrested


helpin my boss move his desk in his office

cuz im strong like bull

----------


## calgarian

> hey cal!!!!!


hey did u look at the pictures?

----------


## Dukkit

> hey did u look at the pictures?


shit, no. i saved em though

ill go look now

----------


## Dukkit

> hey did u look at the pictures?


you def have lost fat. 

hard to tell more cuz the pics suck

you need to take the shirt off

and find a bigger mirror and flex

but tris look good

shoulders could use more work

but overall... youve def made alot of changes compared to where you were at

----------


## calgarian

> you def have lost fat. 
> 
> hard to tell more cuz the pics suck
> 
> you need to take the shirt off
> 
> and find a bigger mirror and flex
> 
> but tris look good
> ...


Thanks......I want to hear that...Dont worry about the shoulders I can pump that up give me 2 weeks  :LOL: 

It means a lot coming from u cause I am sick of girls feeling my bicep and some are really good looking. well after bi-polar I am just cautious.

----------


## calgarian

Where the Heck is siggy?

----------


## *El Diablo*

> Where the Heck is siggy?


Have u not heard?

----------


## ghettoboyd

sup my brothas......

----------


## *El Diablo*

> sup my brothas......


Boyd, i never knew u where indian.

----------


## ghettoboyd

> Boyd, i never knew u where indian.


?????

----------


## *El Diablo*

> ?????


LOL. Sorry was it Chinese, Siggy told me ... .was he lying again?

----------


## ghettoboyd

> LOL. Sorry was it Chinese, Siggy told me ... .was he lying again?


im a chinese indian

----------


## *El Diablo*

> im a chinese indian


LOL with blonde hair?

----------


## Dukkit

lol

hey boyd!!

your welcome Cal

----------


## ghettoboyd

> lol
> 
> hey boyd!!
> 
> your welcome Cal


hey bro, hows work going........im off today....

----------


## Dukkit

just ate...
how are my abs looking?

----------


## Dukkit

> hey bro, hows work going........im off today....


work is same ole

not too hot yet

but itll get there quick

gonna sweat my ass off

lost almost 9 pounds in past 2 weeks

----------


## Dukkit

VP just texted me and says to everyone... suck it!! and then suck it somemore!!

----------


## ghettoboyd

> VP just texted me and says to everyone... suck it!! and then suck it somemore!!


tell him i banned him................ and i wish my abs looked that good...

----------


## Dukkit

> tell him i banned him................ and i wish my abs looked that good...


lol

i just texted him that. 

see what he says

and im lucky.. i never work abs. lol :7up:

----------


## calgarian

> just ate...
> how are my abs looking?


son of a bitch
i want abs like that...asshole.

----------


## calgarian

> VP just texted me and says to everyone... suck it!! and then suck it somemore!!


did he tell u to suck left boob or right... i need more nfo is to what to suck on  :LOL:

----------


## ghettoboyd

> lol
> 
> i just texted him that. 
> 
> see what he says
> 
> and im lucky.. i never work abs. lol


you look like you bf is under 10%...is it?

----------


## Dukkit

> son of a bitch
> i want abs like that...asshole.


haha
you can young grasshoppa!



> you look like you bf is under 10%...is it?


no idea
i kinda dont think it is. im probably at 10-12

----------


## Dukkit

sluts

----------


## *El Diablo*

> sluts


Stop F*arking Swearing u c*nt

----------


## ghettoboyd

im not a slut im just popular lol.

----------


## peachfuzz

homos

----------


## Dukkit

peachy fuzzy on my ballzy

----------


## vpchill

I'm handing out Beatdowns and Bannings

----------


## Dukkit

> I'm handing out Beatdowns and Bannings


can i get a reach around instead? :What?:

----------


## vpchill

Peachy fuzz.... Dukki.. and all u Hoes!!!

----------


## ghettoboyd

> can i get a reach around instead?


lol i cant stop laughing .......good stuff

----------


## RANA

Damn Dukkit, I didnt know you had your own thread. I guess I dont make it to the AR lounge that often these days. BTW what the hell is this thread about?

----------


## Reed

Dumb ass kids coming through talking shit especially on T-Mos. I wish I could see that ass in person

----------


## jbm

> Dumb ass kids coming through talking shit especially on T-Mos. I wish I could see that ass in person


As T-Mos calls him... TINY!

----------


## Reed

i don't understand why kats continues to act like she has been banned.

----------


## Dukkit

i gotta go to the doctor

i feel like death

literally feel like im just gonna pass out at any moment

----------


## Ernst

:Welcome: 

Feel better dukkit. 

Reed: eat some pizza  :Smilie: . You earned it.

Have a good day you worthless whores. I'm off to bed.

----------


## RuhlFreak55

mmmmm pizza

----------


## RuhlFreak55

so the smoke detector in my apt started beeping last night at like 11....and hasn't stopped...lil chirp every 30 sec or so...finally got the thing off the ceiling...my hall has high ceilings...and ima replace the battery and see if that fixes the bitch

----------


## Dukkit

i dont have a ride to the doc. so im gonna have to wait

i honestly just wanna lay down and not wake up

i feel so horrible

seriously thinking its swine flu

back ache, entire body is sore, headache, jaw ache, stuffy nose, sore throat so bad i couldnt eat half my breakfast

and im light headed

----------


## Ernst

Yessssss, Rühly..... have a slice....

----------


## Ernst

Okay, really, going to bed...

Don't go into the light, dukkit.

----------


## Dukkit

> Okay, really, going to bed...
> 
> Don't go into the light, dukkit.


ill try!! i know youll miss me!



> Damn Dukkit, I didnt know you had your own thread. I guess I dont make it to the AR lounge that often these days. BTW what the hell is this thread about?


its about LIFE!!! :7up:

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> i dont have a ride to the doc. so im gonna have to wait
> 
> i honestly just wanna lay down and not wake up
> 
> i feel so horrible
> 
> seriously thinking its swine flu
> 
> back ache, entire body is sore, headache, jaw ache, stuffy nose, sore throat so bad i couldnt eat half my breakfast
> ...


dude...that shit ain't real.....gov't made it up to enforce new laws and make us get a 'vaccine' for it when they're done.....we will fight to the death!!!

----------


## calgarian

Morning whore
brb heat up the breakfast!!!  :Smilie: 
Dukkit I lost 5 more lbs so I started at 270 and I am at 215 take that u six packs carrying asshole  :LOL:

----------


## RuhlFreak55

damn...thinkin pizza while on the way to wally world...NOT GOOD

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> Morning whore
> brb heat up the breakfast!!! 
> Dukkit I lost 5 more lbs so I started at 270 and I am at 215 take that u six packs carrying asshole


jesus ****ing christ...that's a helluva cut  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## Dukkit

> dude...that shit ain't real.....gov't made it up to enforce new laws and make us get a 'vaccine' for it when they're done.....we will fight to the death!!!


k. well either way. i feel shitty



> Morning whore
> brb heat up the breakfast!!! 
> Dukkit I lost 5 more lbs so I started at 270 and I am at 215 take that u six packs carrying asshole


sexy bitch!



> damn...thinkin pizza while on the way to wally world...NOT GOOD


lmao

----------


## RuhlFreak55

who thinks i can eat the sirloin that's been in my freezer for a year? tempted to toss it

----------


## Hazard

Morning sons a bitches......

I'm workin at home again today..... atleast for a little bit..... breakfast time now too..... eggs over easy on wheat bread  :Smilie: 

~Haz~

----------


## RuhlFreak55

bread = gluten = death

----------


## Hazard

> who thinks i can eat the sirloin that's been in my freezer for a year? tempted to toss it


LMFAO i've done that before! not quite a year tho LOL

~Haz~

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> LMFAO i've done that before! not quite a year tho LOL
> 
> ~Haz~


it happens....you start cutting....stop eating steak...and pretty soon BAM...

----------


## calgarian

> jesus ****ing christ...that's a helluva cut


wait till i cut down to 200...........and do the final cutting cycle 

Thanks dukkit for stopping me

----------


## jbm

*GoodNight! Later guys!*

----------


## calgarian

> k. well either way. i feel shitty
> 
> *sexy bitch!*
> 
> lmao


I think the PT in my gym has a crush on me she was touching my biceps the other day.....saying u r really getting big...should I hit it?  :LOL:  I know the answer already

----------


## Dukkit

> who thinks i can eat the sirloin that's been in my freezer for a year? tempted to toss it


do it
thor would



> Morning sons a bitches......
> 
> I'm workin at home again today..... atleast for a little bit..... breakfast time now too..... eggs over easy on wheat bread 
> 
> ~Haz~


oh fun
im tryin to leave work cuz im dyin



> wait till i cut down to 200...........and do the final cutting cycle 
> you gonna be hotter then me 
> Thanks dukkit for stopping me


just looking out for ya pops!!

----------


## Dukkit

> *GoodNight! Later guys!*


*HUGS AND KISSES BRO!!*




> I think the PT in my gym has a crush on me she was touching my biceps the other day.....saying u r really getting big...should I hit it?  I know the answer already


yep

----------


## Dukkit

or ruhl... give it to a homeless person

----------


## calgarian

how is ur day going so far guys?

----------


## Dukkit

> how is ur day going so far guys?


crappy

you?

----------


## calgarian

> crappy
> 
> you?


well got a response from a MILF she love the way i look and wants to hook up.
A 32 yrs old wants to meet....hint hint
21 yrs old thinks I have too much money and I am REALLY funny.......
so working on 3 so far send them all emails to when they want to "hook up"  :LOL: 
this is all when I just got in

----------


## calgarian

fvck I am turning into a whore

----------


## calgarian

if I had a six pack like u dukki even u would need appointment to text me  :LOL:

----------


## Dukkit

> if I had a six pack like u dukki even u would need appointment to text me


haha

its not a bad life for a while

----------


## sigman roid

> yep...doesnt really matter. as long as u dont mix up the name like sig did u r fine.


What name Cal?

----------


## calgarian

> haha
> 
> its not a bad life for a while


i am working on the six packs till oct 1st lets see what can i do....

----------


## calgarian

> What name Cal?


remember u called one chick with another chicks name.............remember?

----------


## sigman roid

> so the smoke detector in my apt started beeping last night at like 11....and hasn't stopped...lil chirp every 30 sec or so...finally got the thing off the ceiling...my hall has high ceilings...and ima replace the battery and see if that fixes the bitch


That will do it mine do the same thing once a year

----------


## calgarian

Attachment 101802

Attachment 101803

The one in white was after first cycle and the other one is after second.

----------


## sigman roid

> remember u called one chick with another chicks name.............remember?


That i do Cal what a fukkin nightmare...lol

----------


## Ernst

Whores!

----------


## thai-lan

stats quiz sucks camel ass

----------


## Ernst



----------


## calgarian

morning whores!!!!!

----------


## FREAK

yoyo

----------


## Ernst

:Welcome:

----------


## calgarian

hey freak good that u r back

----------


## sigman roid

Nice to be missed....unlike me when i disapear no one cares..lol

----------


## Ernst

My new cycle sucks. I'm just going to stop.

----------


## calgarian

> Nice to be missed....unlike me when i disapear no one cares..lol


i was going to call u dummy where the fvck were u?

----------


## sigman roid

Let me tell you the story cal, my 7 month pregnant wife went shopping on sunday and slipped on the escalator and split her knee open and fractured it so i have been in the hospital all sunday and again all day yesterday thank god the baby is ok

----------


## calgarian

> Let me tell you the story cal, my 7 month pregnant wife went shopping on sunday and slipped on the escalator and split her knee open and fractured it so i have been in the hospital all sunday and again all day yesterday thank god the baby is ok


Why the fvck u let her leave all by herself u r a fvcking moron If i was there I would have kick ur british arse

----------


## Hazard

> i was going to call u dummy where the fvck were u?


how come I wasn't getting any phone calls?  :Tear: 

~Haz~

----------


## sigman roid

> Why the fvck u let her leave all by herself u r a fvcking moron If i was there I would have kick ur british arse


I told her not to go and i would take her on monday but her mum was with her she werent on her own cal

----------


## Hazard

> Let me tell you the story cal, my 7 month pregnant wife went shopping on sunday and slipped on the escalator and split her knee open and fractured it so i have been in the hospital all sunday and again all day yesterday thank god the baby is ok


damn man..... glad everything is ok. Except ur wife's knee..... what did she facture? Her patella?

~Haz~

----------


## calgarian

> I told her not to go and i would take her on monday but her mum was with her she werent on her own cal


oh great......dont fvcking let her leave even with her Mom.....i am glad baby is ok hope her knee will heal with in 2 months...jeez

----------


## sigman roid

> how come I wasn't getting any phone calls? 
> 
> ~Haz~


I know no one cares Haz

----------


## Hazard

> I told her not to go and i would take her on monday but her mum was with her she werent on her own cal


Mother-in-laws are a root in the ass......

~Haz~

----------


## calgarian

> how come I wasn't getting any phone calls? 
> 
> ~Haz~


fvck gimme ur # I will call ur sorry arse.

----------


## sigman roid

> oh great......dont fvcking let her leave even with her Mom.....i am glad baby is ok hope her knee will heal with in 2 months...jeez


shes gotta go back in a couple of weeks to have the stitches out and let them see how the knee is

----------


## Hazard

> fvck gimme ur # I will call ur sorry arse.


nevermind now..... It's not genuine if I had to say something......

~Haz~

----------


## calgarian

> nevermind now..... It's not genuine if I had to say something......
> 
> ~Haz~


stop SOUNDING LIKE my BI-POLAR CHICK

----------


## sigman roid

> Mother-in-laws are a root in the ass......
> 
> ~Haz~


I would usally agree Haz but my mother in law is a good one, Hard to believe but true

----------


## calgarian

> shes gotta go back in a couple of weeks to have the stitches out and let them see how the knee is


OK GR8.......guess who text me sunday

----------


## sigman roid

> damn man..... glad everything is ok. Except ur wife's knee..... what did she facture? Her patella?
> 
> ~Haz~


Something like that Haz all that doctor talk does my head in so most of the time i switch off when he talks

----------


## Hazard

> stop SOUNDING LIKE my BI-POLAR CHICK


LMFAO! thats funny cuz I was quoting my wife  :Wink/Grin: 

~Haz~

----------


## sigman roid

> OK GR8.......guess who text me sunday


Bi polar dude?

----------


## calgarian

> LMFAO! thats funny cuz I was quoting my wife 
> 
> ~Haz~


damn it..........i knew this quote must be from a girl.  :LOL:

----------


## sigman roid

> LMFAO! thats funny cuz I was quoting my wife 
> 
> ~Haz~


I thought i'd heard that somewhere before now i know....my wife..lol

----------


## calgarian

> Bi polar dude?


yep. In summary here what she said

"breaking up with you was like ripping a band aid off really fast"
"I dont want to talk to you cause I love you too much but cant have you"
I was thinking oh you can have me but not the way you want it....I am not moving in duh I can come over for *wink *wink
she finally got the message.....know ur place otherwise move on.

----------


## sigman roid

> yep. In summry here what she said
> 
> "braking up with you was like ripping a bandaid off really fast"
> "I dont want to talk to you cause I love you too much but cant have you"
> she finally got the message.....know ur place otherwise move on.


Thats right Cal better she goes it will only end up with trouble

----------


## Hazard

> yep. In summry here what she said
> 
> "braking up with you was like ripping a bandaid off really fast"
> "I dont want to talk to you cause I love you too much but cant have you"
> she finally got the message.....know ur place otherwise move on.


If you can read between the lines - it's her last desperate attempt to tell you how much she loves you. Shes giving you an ultimatum..... 

"I love you..... but i'm going to stop talking to you even thought i don't want to. Maybe you'll have 2nd thoughts if you think I wont be around anymore"

My ex GF was ONE CRAZY BITCH - i heard that same line and she didn't stop LOL.....

~Haz~

----------


## calgarian

> Thats right Cal better she goes it will only end up with trouble


so I think i found a MILF as well 43 yrs old and married.
Saw 23 old yesterday she showed me her stuff. When I did show her mystuff she was like wow u will rip me in 2  :LOL:  it was time for her boyfriend to come home so I leave will see her tomorrow too

----------


## calgarian

> If you can read between the lines - it's her last desperate attempt to tell you how much she loves you. Shes giving you an ultimatum..... 
> 
> "I love you..... but i'm going to stop talking to you even thought i don't want to. Maybe you'll have 2nd thoughts if you think I wont be around anymore"
> 
> My ex GF was ONE CRAZY BITCH - i heard that same line and she didn't stop LOL.....
> 
> ~Haz~


Oh I read it. The good thing is that I can screw with her mind just by changing my messenger message. She played me for freaking 2 months and now its my turn. If she get the message gr8 she is great in bed  :Wink:  if not well there is line up for me to choose from.

----------


## sigman roid

> so I think i found a MILF as well 43 yrs old and married.
> Saw 23 old yesterday she showed me her stuff. When I did show her mystuff she was like i thought it would be bigger than 2 inches cal but we'll have to make do it was time for her boyfriend to come home so I leave will see her tomorrow too


2 inches cal your huge

----------


## calgarian

> 2 inches cal your huge


Thats what ur wife told u ...only to make u feel better  :LOL:

----------


## Dukkit

fukkin work comp still has no internet. just sayin hi via my cell, boys. miss you guys.

----------


## calgarian

> fukkin work comp still has no internet. just sayin hi via my cell, boys. miss you guys.


fvck.........how come u were on face book yesterday?

----------


## sigman roid

> fukkin work comp still has no internet. just sayin hi via my cell, boys. miss you guys.


what up dukki baby hurry back

----------


## Hazard

> fukkin work comp still has no internet. just sayin hi via my cell, boys. miss you guys.


i feel the love..... we miss you too big guy

~Haz~

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> Because you ARE creepy. You have a little sand in your vagina.


pretty sure i don't like you...but i don't remember why

----------


## Hazard

> pretty sure i don't like you...but i don't remember why


LOLOLOLOL that was funny.....

~Haz~

----------


## Juturna

Haha I'm just kidding Ruhl.

----------


## beatango2008

wow went from 12 pages to 161 pages, your baby is growing up lol

----------


## Juturna

He can't have a baby - he's on a cycle right now.

----------


## calgarian

> He can't have a baby - he's on a cycle right now.


yes u can...ppl like u put whores like me in trouble...arseholes....

----------


## calgarian

> LOLOLOLOL that was funny.....
> 
> ~Haz~


hey baldy how things going for ya?

----------


## calgarian

u guys r freaking slow????

----------


## jbm

jbm jbm jbm

----------


## calgarian

hello JB whats shaking?

----------


## jbm

nothing man just whoring... few members are around when i'm here...

----------


## calgarian

> nothing man just whoring... few members are around when i'm here...


yep thats 4 sure

----------


## jbm

coz my time is totally different when the sun shines there the sun sets here... lolol!

----------


## RuhlFreak55

im around....other computer is scanning for trojans and only using one CPU for some reason

----------


## beatango2008

steroids = birth control  :Smilie:  lol

----------


## calgarian

> steroids = birth control  lol


word of advise.........

dont count of it....use condums

----------


## sigman roid

Whats going on mofo'ers the british Mac Daddy is here

----------


## sigman roid

Anybody??

----------


## sigman roid

You all scared like little bitches

----------


## sigman roid

Hiding from Siggy

----------


## sigman roid

I'll be back bitches

----------


## RuhlFreak55

close the city and tell the people, that something's coming to crawl....death and darkness are rushing forward to take a bite..from the wall!

----------


## sigman roid

Ruhl is Creepy im gonna hide now

----------


## DSM4Life

i get the feel thatttttttttttt somebodysss watchin meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## sigman roid

Its Ruhl

----------


## DSM4Life

He wants me

----------


## sigman roid

In the Anus

----------


## DSM4Life

> In the Anus


I like that word. Im going to name my first child Anus.

----------


## calgarian

> In the Anus


anus??????

----------


## sigman roid

Ass Hole cal Ass hole

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> He wants me


 :Liar:  :Liar:

----------


## DSM4Life

> 



What are you doing tonight Rulh ? We can go to the bar together.

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> What are you doing tonight Rulh ? We can go to the bar together.


i don't go to bars and i'm prolly doin mechanics homework blech...

----------


## DSM4Life

> i don't go to bars and i'm prolly doin mechanics homework blech...


We can go see a movie then.

----------


## sigman roid

Then back to D's for a night cock i mean night cap

----------


## calgarian

> Ass Hole cal Ass hole


u calling me ass hole??? or asking me if I like them..... both  :LOL: 

ask the 23 yrs old who wants to marry me ...i know i am sxy mofo

----------


## calgarian

> We can go see a movie then.


so u finally heard his butt plug story  :LOL:

----------


## peachfuzz

Nmbp

----------


## sigman roid

whats going on Cal?

Thought you didnt come on here at the weekends

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> Nmbp


grrrrr

----------


## Hazard

> vasectomy???


LMAO sounds like you shoulda had one done.....

I have 2 ACL reconstructions tomorrow.....

~Haz~

----------


## calgarian

> LMAO sounds like you shoulda had one done.....
> 
> I have 2 ACL reconstructions tomorrow.....
> 
> ~Haz~


I cant make babies........ low on sperm count cant be fixed.....so I can **** as many girls as I can (and do) If it wasnt for std I never spending money on condoms  :LOL: 

whats the use I ripped them off anyway I need a condom with a material they make rubber gloves with

----------


## Hazard

> I cant make babies........ low on sperm count cant be fixed.....so I can **** as many girls as I can (and do) If it wasnt for std I never spending money on condoms 
> 
> whats the use I ripped them off anyway I need a condom with a material they make rubber gloves with


I mite not be able to have kids either LOL - never had my sperm count checked but i have 2 varicocele's. Has something to do with a vain near ur nuts..... i guess it could affect your ability to have kids. It can be corrected through surgery to allow you to have a child but will most likely come back.

~Haz~

----------


## calgarian

> I mite not be able to have kids either LOL - never had my sperm count checked but i have 2 varicocele's. Has something to do with a vain near ur nuts..... i guess it could affect your ability to have kids. It can be corrected through surgery to allow you to have a child but will most likely come back.
> 
> ~Haz~


I had mums disease and my testicles shrunk so it doesnt make much. good cause girls love it it fits easier in their mouth .....as long as its hard they dont care........

----------


## Hazard

> I had mums disease and my testicles shrunk so it doesnt make much. good cause girls love it it fits easier in their mouth .....as long as its hard they dont care........


LOL my wife hasn't questioned why sometimes the balls will fit (on test) and sometimes they wont (clomid/nolva/hcg ) ahahahaha

~Haz~

----------


## sigman roid

Bad news about Matt isn't it

----------


## sigman roid

Come on Gay boys speak to me

----------


## Hazard

> Bad news about Matt isn't it


yeah that sucks...... i don't know the details but i don't have to..... we'll all be waitin for him

~Haz~

----------


## sigman roid

> yeah that sucks...... i don't know the details but i don't have to..... we'll all be waitin for him
> 
> ~Haz~


Im waiting to get his address where he's banged up so i can write to him

----------


## Hazard

> Im waiting to get his address where he's banged up so i can write to him


I'd send him a letter..... that'll be funny when the guards read the letter 1st...... i'll sign it "Hazard" LMFAO

~Haz~

----------


## paulzane

Yes sad about Matt .... he was (is) a breath of fresh air on here ... absolutely outrageous at times .... LMFAO

----------


## sigman roid

> I'd send him a letter..... that'll be funny when the guards read the letter 1st...... i'll sign it "Hazard" LMFAO
> 
> ~Haz~


I'll sign mine sigman roid they will think matt is a freak...lol

----------


## sigman roid

> Yes sad about Matt .... he was (is) a breath of fresh air on here ... absolutely outrageous at times .... LMFAO


yeah he's a funny guy as Mad matt ,007 is gay but he knows that. I'll keep in touch with him whiles he's banged up

----------


## calgarian

dick heads papa is back and needs a shower  :LOL:

----------


## Ernst

Admitted my AAS use to this girl I've been seeing. She's pretty straight, we'll see how she takes it. This girl is religious, brought up right, and drug free. She asked a lot of good questions about it, which I answered. I also informed her I'll be starting another cycle soon. I'm not sure what she thinks of the idea of me using "performance enhancing drugs" :/, but this time had to come. I've hinted in the past, and sort of set it up for her to find out....

----------


## sigman roid

> Admitted my AAS use to this girl I've been seeing. She's pretty straight, we'll see how she takes it. This girl is religious, brought up right, and drug free. She asked a lot of good questions about it, which I answered. I also informed her I'll be starting another cycle soon. I'm not sure what she thinks of the idea of me using "performance enhancing drugs" :/, but this time had to come. I've hinted in the past, and sort of set it up for her to find out....


Inject her with some test while she's sleeping and see what happens Erns...lol

----------


## Juturna

... Erns will have a di ck in his ear when he wakes up.

----------


## Juturna

Wait - what happened to Matt?

----------


## Juturna

Scratch that. ^

----------


## Mooseman33

morning whores..
how goes it this fine friday..

matt is a warrior, goosd thing he is over there and not in america..they come down real hard on us growers and the prisons here are no joke.

SIGGY.....whats up my london brother

----------


## sigman roid

Whats up Moose?

Jails over here are soft as shit he'll be allright

----------


## Mooseman33

im moving over there..
this US system is the pitts...

----------


## sigman roid

Dont blame you i wouldnt want to do jail time over there

----------


## calgarian

ok I have a day off...my boss actually kicked me out for working too much over the weekend. SO Sig man dont worry I am just going to go to some chores and yeah my "side one" she had an argument with her bf and want to see me badly  :LOL: 

What Can I say I calm her down......

----------


## sigman roid

yeah the 1 incher does it for her cal...lol

----------


## Hazard

wooooooooowooooooooo!

Haz stole business from one of the largest companies in the nation today  :Smilie: 

~Haz~ <----- Bread Winner

----------


## sigman roid

Well done Haz i have taught you well

----------


## Reed

lameo's

----------


## sigman roid

I see Dukkit down there

----------


## sigman roid

I heard a tiny voice it must have been Reed...lol

Whats up Reed where you been?

----------


## Reed

My internet access is spotty for about a month but i'll be back in true post whore fashion

----------


## sigman roid

Boring.....im outta here

----------


## sigman roid

> My internet access is spotty for about a month but i'll be back in true post whore fashion


Good to hear Reed ,im going to eat some food i'll catch up with you soon bro

----------


## DSM4Life

Im da $hit up in dis bitch

----------


## Hazard

> Im da $hit up in dis bitch


gay.....

~Haz~

----------


## D7M

whoooorees....

----------


## chicmagnet

I miss Kitty.

----------


## jbm



----------


## CHAP

zzzzzzz

----------


## sizerp

I FVCKING hate you all.

----------


## calgarian

> 'Calgarian's Anal Adventures'.


look at me custom title "ANAL" stands in.

----------


## sigman roid

Im here but im going now douche bags

----------


## Ernst

You're a douche nozzle.  :Smilie:

----------


## jbm

> Im here but im turning into a super gay


what's new.......

----------


## sigman roid

> what's new?I'll tell you whats new siggy im Gay and im running away with Dsm.



I knew it

----------


## sigman roid

Erns are you awake?

----------


## calgarian

you guys are awful whores

----------


## RangersLTW

What up

----------


## sigman roid

Honey im home

----------


## DSM4Life



----------


## ni4ni

pass that on to 007- poor SOB, he might need it

----------


## jbm

> Honey im a tranny


lololol!!!!!!!!

----------


## CSAR

Shit, Dukki has his own whore house? Sign me up for the STD-free weekend package.

----------


## calgarian

> 


she got something called anal ease(sp?) after I rammed her too much and it was bleeding cant wait to do it again Monday....with the new stuff.

----------


## Ernst

> Shit, Dukki has his own whore house? Sign me up for the STD-free weekend package.


Ummm.... I'm not sure we offer that. We do provide complimentary antibiotics though.

----------


## sigman roid

Bloody Whores

----------


## DSM4Life

> she got something called anal ease(sp?) after I rammed her too much and it was bleeding cant wait to do it again Monday....with the new stuff.


Sounds like a good time...you busy tuesday ?

----------


## Hazard

Hey ruhl - saw this pic and thought of you.....



~Haz~

----------


## D7M

^hhhahahaha

----------


## Chode Logan

Is anybody out there

----------


## jbm

I'm in here!

----------


## calgarian

> Sounds like a good time...you busy tuesday ?


her BF is working again so going in there again...sorry not trying to ignore you u r just not my type its not you its me.... :LOL:

----------


## sigman roid

Morning Homo's

----------


## Skully44420

> Hey ruhl - saw this pic and thought of you.....
> 
> 
> 
> ~Haz~


 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## jbm

> I'm a Homo


hahahahaha!

----------


## Friend



----------


## DSM4Life



----------


## sigman roid

Im gonna get you jbm

----------


## Ernst

Hookers!

----------


## sigman roid

Whats up Erns??

----------


## sigman roid

Blank

----------


## Dukkit

whores

----------


## calgarian

dick heads

----------


## calgarian

> whores


plz tell me u r back

----------


## sigman roid

Any Homos Here??

----------


## sigman roid

Come back Dukkit

----------


## calgarian

> Any Homos Here??


i am hetro

----------


## calgarian

poop time

----------


## sigman roid

> i am homo


I know

----------


## calgarian

> I know


if i like to fvck u in the butt that doesnt mean that I will do anybody....only english man for me  :LOL:

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> why do you care if she has a bf rhul??


cuz i'm usually respectful unless current bf turns out to not be treating the girl in question right

----------


## sigman roid

you really are crazy rhul

----------


## Mooseman33

u got to think about urself ruhl..
plus, her bf is canadian, that doesnt even count...ur American, u automatically have the leg up...

u should write her a poem....

----------


## sigman roid

Yeah Rhul write her a poem

----------


## Deltasaurus

how i customise my title now ihave 3000 posts

----------


## ghettoboyd

supp bitches and hoes.....

----------


## ghettoboyd

> how i customise my title now ihave 3000 posts


i think you have to pm admin with your request but not shure....

----------


## Deltasaurus

howd u get ur's?

----------


## sigman roid

Ghetto is special

----------


## Mooseman33

Siggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggy....

----------


## calgarian

morning assholes

----------


## Charlie6

hiiiiiiiii

----------


## calgarian

howdy

----------


## Mooseman33

board is dead lately.......................................dickw ads.

----------


## sigman roid

Dead as a doe-doe

----------


## sigman roid

Im outta here its to boring in here today

----------


## Property

Its possible

----------


## Property

... that aliens abducted everyone

----------


## Property

Regardless, there is no catharsis.

----------


## calgarian

15 posts and you already found the post whore thread  :LOL: 

quick learner

----------


## RuhlFreak55

ok seriously.....like....where's dukki????????

why u guys all mum

----------


## RuhlFreak55

pretty sure the girl and her ugly bf to my right are going to start ****ing in public in a second

----------


## sigman roid

Dont try and put us off rhul we all know you have Dukkit somewhere tied up

----------


## RuhlFreak55

but i don'ts......where's meh dukki  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Dukkit

im alive! ohhh god im alive!

----------


## Mooseman33

the gig is up ruhl, time to let dukki go....

and get out of the bushes, let them people fvk in private...

----------


## Dukkit

i hate havin to whore my cell. sooo slow. 

well just sayin hi. love yu guys. love you so much ill share my rash with you. cuz im a dirty whoore

----------


## Dukkit

ruhls still in the bushes? geez

----------


## sigman roid

Rhul you put Dukkit on so we dont think you have him......your not fooling us rhul let our dukkit go!!

----------


## Dukkit

back to work. later boys

----------


## sigman roid

Dont worry Dukkit i'll save you

----------


## sigman roid

Later Dukkit :Tear:

----------


## Dukkit

this is really ruhl. i kidnapped dukkit and now sign on as him so you dont catch on. lol

siggy... letss meet sometime. heheh

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> im alive! ohhh god im alive!


omg....back from the dead

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> Rhul you put Dukkit on so we dont think you have him......your not fooling us rhul let our dukkit go!!


nu uh......

----------


## sigman roid

> omg....back from the dead


Dont try it rhul we know your pretending to be Dukkit

----------


## ghettoboyd

dam missed my peeps.....how is everyone...where is everyone.....i feel so all alone....

----------


## Mooseman33

almost had us ruhl....

tricky, tricky..

----------


## RuhlFreak55

rofl...u guys are ridiculous

----------


## sigman roid

No rhul we are just not falling for it

----------


## Kratos

> r u loosing weight?
> 
> how is the sweating?


no point weighing in I figure, it makes you retain water
I might weigh in once I get a week under my belt and see what's up

sweating is not bad, but related to the ambiet temp.
as long as it's 65 or lower, I'm a happy clam

----------


## Kratos

friday 23rd, I have to go to a formal dinner with my gf and her dad. So, I'm gonna have to lower my dose a few days in advance for that. I'll be in a suit and sweating balls otherwise.

----------


## Kratos

http://findarticles.com/p/articles/m.../ai_n27393058/

article for cockfreak55

"the days of Mr. Olympia weighing less than 250 may have passed--it may simply be too tough to justify placing a quality light guy above a quality heavy guy with other conditions being relatively equal."

So, you've only gotta cut to 3% bf or so, leaving you at around 185 pounds. Then you only need to put on 65 pounds of lean muscle mass.

Good luck you butt plugging waste of space.

----------


## Mooseman33

dammit kratos, i just spit my chicken on my desk..

thats priceless...

----------


## mperk

> http://findarticles.com/p/articles/m.../ai_n27393058/
> 
> article for cockfreak55
> 
> "the days of Mr. Olympia weighing less than 250 may have passed--it may simply be too tough to justify placing a quality light guy above a quality heavy guy with other conditions being relatively equal."
> 
> So, you've only gotta cut to 3% bf or so, leaving you at around 185 pounds. Then you only need to put on 65 pounds of lean muscle mass.
> 
> Good luck you butt plugging waste of space.


Interesting artical Kratos - I saw 2 of the big guys up close this year and i don't know how it is humanly possible to get that big - it's amazing Not only do they have the genetics, drive and determination, they must have a god-like crew of specialists to adjust the diet and most importantly the gear to get that big without any outward damage to their flawless bodies. No signs of acne, pulls or tears on those boys - just HUge masses of muscle!

----------


## calgarian

> Interesting artical Kratos - I saw 2 of the big guys up close this year and i don't know how it is humanly possible to get that big - it's amazing Not only do they have the genetics, drive and determination, they must have a god-like crew of specialists to adjust the diet and most importantly the gear to get that big without any outward damage to their flawless bodies. No signs of acne, pulls or tears on those boys -* just HUge masses of muscle!*


did carmen send u picture of my dick????  :LOL: 
on a serious note I always like posts from kratos either he is bashing ruhl or telling something good  :LOL:

----------


## dangerous dan

how nice are egg white sandwiches

----------


## calgarian

> how nice are egg white sandwiches


they are nice....wait...is this a slang for pvssy  :Hmmmm:   :LOL:  that is good too

----------


## Dukkit

siggy!! your wifey had the baby>?

damn i miss all the good stuff!

congrats brother!! sorry i wasnt here!! :Frown:

----------


## Dukkit

sweaty kratos

----------


## Skully44420

its just not the same around here anymore  :Tear:

----------


## *El Diablo*

Its actually better in here without Dukki. lol

----------


## sigman roid

> siggy!! your wifey had the baby>?
> 
> damn i miss all the good stuff!
> 
> congrats brother!! sorry i wasnt here!!


yeah she had the baby Dukkit all 9lbs 6 of her shes doing well thanks for the good wishes brother

----------


## Mooseman33

morning Siggy..

hows the lil one today/

----------


## calgarian

ok my balls hurt...too much anal???  :Hmmmm:

----------


## *El Diablo*

> ok my balls hurt...too much anal???


I beg to differ,i think its because ur 100% shut down after ur Deca only cycle.lmfao

----------


## calgarian

> I beg to differ,i think its because ur 100% shut down after ur Deca only cycle.lmfao


hmmm..... did u send me deca in tren e bottle.... i knew it .....butthead  :LOL:

----------


## *El Diablo*

> hmmm..... Did u send me deca in tren e bottle.... I knew it .....butthead


lol......

----------


## calgarian

> lol......


i thought u were nice to me....i dont know why i think that......... :Cry:

----------


## dangerous dan

how fit is elisha cuthbert????

----------


## sigman roid

> morning Siggy..
> 
> hows the lil one today/


Sup Moose shes good bro just sleeping

----------


## Kratos

day 5 DNP cycle
thinking of taking 750mg today

yesterday sucked, but oh well. I still had sex and just kept it to 15 min, that way it didn't take me forever to cool down.

gf slept with blankets, I didn't

----------


## calgarian

my balls still hurt should have sex in lunch

----------


## calgarian

> day 5 DNP cycle
> thinking of taking 750mg today
> 
> yesterday sucked, but oh well. I still had sex and just kept it to 15 min, that way it didn't take me forever to cool down.
> 
> gf slept with blankets, I didn't


Hey Kratos.......where I Can find more info on DNP????

----------


## Kratos

> Hey Kratos.......where I Can find more info on DNP????


what kind of info?

----------


## Kratos

It's a pretty simple drug, as far as how it works. It turns your metabolism inefficet by letting off energy as heat. So, you're burning an extra 1500 cals a day depending on dose. The more you take, the more you burn, the more heat you make.

Main risk is getting too hot or dehydrated.

----------


## calgarian

> It's a pretty simple drug, as far as how it works. It turns your metabolism inefficet by letting off energy as heat. So, you're burning an extra 1500 cals a day depending on dose. The more you take, the more you burn, the more heat you make.
> 
> Main risk is getting too hot or dehydrated.


Any other thing to watch for?
How much is good to start? dos it give u high BP or anything like that?

----------


## Kratos

> Any other thing to watch for?
> How much is good to start? dos it give u high BP or anything like that?


heavy breathing and legthargic
death if you take too much from to hot/dehydrated
carb cravings
carb eating makes heat
read the profile

it can fvck up your eyes too if you take too much

lots of possible reasons not to take it
but weight loss of 1 pound a day of fat is possible

Hundreds of thousands of people took it in the 1930's and complications were pretty minimal. But, people have died and you must respect it. Read as much as you can. A lot of people won't take it cause of the whole possible death thing. But I'm not too concerned about that...you have to be an idiot to take enough to kill you.

It has a long half life so you might not feel the heat the first couple of days. Then people bump the dose like crazy and end up in the ER.

I'm doing 750mg ed of crystal 1st 3 days, yesterday took 500 mg of crystal, today I'm going for 750mg. Tomorrow I'll prolly cut back to 500.

Multi vitamins, anti-oxidents, and pyruvate are a must while on.

----------


## calgarian

> heavy breathing and legthargic
> death if you take too much from to hot/dehydrated
> carb cravings
> carb eating makes heat
> read the profile
> 
> it can fvck up your eyes too if you take too much
> 
> lots of possible reasons not to take it
> ...


Holy Crap....thanks man.....Let me do the digging.....I Like my tren e and test. but something to look into for sure.......isnt it industrial die?

----------


## Bojangles69

just start drinking rocket fuel and smoking.. you'll lose weight much faster

----------


## calgarian

> just start drinking rocket fuel and smoking.. you'll lose weight much faster


seriously I told you that in confidence....it is not for open discussion.......jeez man.


 :LOL:

----------


## Ernst

Check out mah guns.... Pyow! Pyow!

----------


## sigman roid

Afternoon Homos

----------


## sigman roid

Hey Erns hows it going?

----------


## Ernst

Whassup? 5:40am here. I was just about to go to bed lol.

----------


## Ernst

I miss the whoring. And the whores  :Frown:

----------


## Dukkit

i miss my thread

----------


## sigman roid

its 2pm here Erns im wide awake

whats up Dukkit?

----------


## calgarian

its 7.19 am here and I am at work

----------


## sigman roid

To early for work cal

----------


## Kratos

> I want to marry a FBB.....dunno bout pros.....but they have gotten alot less scary overall in the past couple years.


they look like men, so it makes sense

----------


## sigman roid

> I want to marry a FBB.....dunno bout pros.....but they have gotten alot less scary overall in the past couple years.


your fukking crazy

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> I wouldn't be happy either if I were you, no women, no money, shitty car, red neck family, poor career prospects, a fat but decently built body that will never live up to your goals, social retardation, and lack of intelligence.


you're a moron....why do you insist on continually proving that to me?? if i'm not mistaken you're currently a bum....

----------


## Kratos

> you're a moron....why do you insist on continually proving that to me?? if i'm not mistaken you're currently a bum....


a wealthy bum with job offers, I've been living the good life

----------


## sigman roid

> I wouldn't be happy either if I were you, no women, no money, shitty car, red neck family, poor career prospects, a fat but decently built body that will never live up to your goals, social retardation, and lack of intelligence.


You know how to make him feel good k....Lmao

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> a wealthy bum with job offers, I've been living the good life


and...lets recall...how much older than me are you exactly???

----------


## Mooseman33

ruhl, things to consider...
1. u like female body builders who look like men
2. u like items shoved up ur pooper.

why has it not sunk in yet....u are gay

----------


## RuhlFreak55

well that would be because i'm not gay

----------


## Mooseman33

do u have swine flu

----------


## sigman roid

> well that would be because i'm not gay


or your in denial

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> do u have swine flu


i dunno

----------


## sigman roid

Rhuls got the swine

----------


## Mooseman33

ruhl where have u taken diamond to?

she has not been heard from in a while, word on the street is u grabbed her..

confirm

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> ruhl where have u taken diamond to?
> 
> she has not been heard from in a while, word on the street is u grabbed her..
> 
> confirm


they don't let me into canada anymore...

----------


## sigman roid

He definitly grabbed her Moose 

Rhul is butt plugging her as we speak

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> He definitly grabbed her Moose 
> 
> Rhul is butt plugging her as we speak


now that would be fun

----------


## calgarian

> now that would be fun


why cause ur dick doesnt work???

----------


## calgarian

> they don't let me into canada anymore...


we have enough freaks in here dont need more!!!!!!!

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> why cause ur dick doesnt work???


nah it works fine....obviously not the size of afat butt plug though

----------


## Mooseman33

> He definitly grabbed her Moose 
> 
> Rhul is butt plugging her as we speak



or she is butt plugging him....think he would like that better..

ruhl=jigsaw

----------


## sigman roid

Rhulsaw

----------


## Mooseman33

love it sigg..

ruhlsaw....perfect

----------


## calgarian

> butt plug Rhulsaw


fixed

----------


## Voland

heyyy tiny people whats rolling

----------


## Kratos

girlfriend called and left me a message, I'll call her tomorrow, I win

----------


## chicmagnet

Seems to be some serious Rhul bashing going on. Why??

----------


## calgarian

> girlfriend called and left me a message, I'll call her tomorrow, I win


told u  :LOL:

----------


## Mooseman33

morning all u dirty whores...

----------


## calgarian

> Seems to be some serious Rhul bashing going on. Why??


why not?????

----------


## Kratos

went out for breakfast, now I need to ride the toilet

----------


## calgarian

congratulations on the winning BTW

----------


## sigman roid

Afternoon all

----------


## calgarian

> Afternoon all


hows siggy doing?

----------


## Dukkit

morning my lil whores.

who misses the dukkit?

----------


## calgarian

> morning my lil whores.
> 
> who misses the dukkit?


fvk u u disappear for day and then come back and ask who misses Dukkit....fvck off

 :LOL: 

HOw u doing Son.

----------


## Kratos

> congratulations on the winning BTW


thankyou thankyou, no applause please
my penis is enough reward

----------


## calgarian

> thankyou thankyou, no applause please
> my penis is enough reward


hate to say i told u so........

----------


## Kratos

I ate a huge dinner last night of steak and potatoes and 3 glasses of water, and still weighed in at 256, so the dnp is still doing it's thing

----------


## Kratos

took my two morning caps and I'm prediciting a heat wave, it can get downright nasty at 750mg.

----------


## calgarian

> took my two morning caps and I'm prediciting a heat wave, it can get downright nasty *at 750mg*.


ouch.........

----------


## Mooseman33

well fvk ruhl, i was really questioning those stats, but shit, if ur training partner told u that, hell thats all the proof i need...

did he also tell u that u crap thunder and shoot lighting from ur eyes?

u crack me up every day....

----------


## sigman roid

Rhul is ****ing crazy

----------


## sigman roid

Afternoon canadian

----------


## Free Will

morning english

----------


## sigman roid

Afternoon oz

----------


## calgarian

> Afternoon canadian


morning english !!!!!

----------


## sigman roid

Wheres everyone gone

----------


## calgarian

> Wheres everyone gone


i am here
there 
everywhere

----------


## sigman roid

That is no good to me canadian i need 100% commitment from my whores

----------


## calgarian

> That is no good to me canadian i need 100% commitment from my whores


what u want a wedding ring? or something?

----------


## sigman roid

No we discussed that all ready....no wedding ring

----------


## calgarian

> No we discussed that all ready....no wedding ring


good cause i already gave away 2 cant afford a third one... :LOL:

----------


## Mooseman33

today was 2nd shot...
i hate shooting glutes, dont think i will do anymore. see ya later glutes and quads..

blood pressure a little high, dont like that...

----------


## calgarian

> today was 2nd shot...
> i hate shooting glutes, dont think i will do anymore. see ya later glutes and quads..
> 
> blood pressure a little high, dont like that...


because of some reasons my head was spinning yesterday it cant be the cycle cause its been 3rd day today and they are long easters

----------


## Mooseman33

i feel ya man...
i have had this faint headache which is the rise in my blood pressure..

and im eatinf to clean, drives me crazy...

----------


## calgarian

> i feel ya man...
> i have had this faint headache which is the rise in my blood pressure..
> 
> and im eatinf to clean, drives me crazy...


only cheating i do if my girl buy me white macadamia cookie otherwise thats all

----------


## Mooseman33

well im not trying to be a bodybuilder..

i eat very clean, but have to have my chicken wing dip on sundays for the game...the cream cheese is the killer...
but damm is it good..

i hate cutting, absolutely hate it...but im in south florida, i cant hit DNP like Kratos cause the heat down here will kill me..

----------


## calgarian

> well im not trying to be a bodybuilder..
> 
> i eat very clean, but have to have my chicken wing dip on sundays for the game...the cream cheese is the killer...
> but damm is it good..
> 
> i hate cutting, absolutely hate it...but im in south florida, i cant hit DNP like Kratos cause the heat down here will kill me..


move here....u can use dnp 8 months a year

----------


## Kratos

a man has a penis, a woman has a fachina

----------


## Kratos

> well im not trying to be a bodybuilder..
> 
> i eat very clean, but have to have my chicken wing dip on sundays for the game...the cream cheese is the killer...
> but damm is it good..
> 
> i hate cutting, absolutely hate it...but im in south florida, i cant hit DNP like Kratos cause the heat down here will kill me..


yeah, don't use DNP while it's hot out, you can only take so much off

----------


## sigman roid

cal has a fachina then  :7up:

----------


## Kratos

> move here....u can use dnp 8 months a year


and if you do that you won't need to buy new clothes when you move

----------


## Kratos

my peice of fachina is going away for the weekend. gonna dust off the old porn collection.

----------


## calgarian

> cal has a fachina then


lets not go there........

----------


## Kratos

> cal has a fachina then


he's the best of both worlds

----------


## calgarian

> he's the best of both worlds


dinks  :LOL:

----------


## sigman roid

God damn whores

----------


## calgarian

lazy asses

----------


## sigman roid

Im going sleep in a minute

----------


## Mooseman33

sleep is the cousin of death...

----------


## Kratos

I just ate some chink food at the mall, the dnp is not going to approve of that...awaiting heat

----------


## Kratos

ok, I'm going to have to rate chi foo as a don't even think about it while on DNP 

I'm fvcking roasting right now.

----------


## Kratos

jeans and a t-shirt, soon to be in my underwear

----------


## Voland

roasted chikin

----------


## Mooseman33

roasted kratos..

doesnt seem to enjoyable

----------


## Kratos

fvcking shit, this is the hottest I've been yet

----------


## Kratos

1250mg monday
1000mg yesterday
500mg so far today

I was fine until the chink food
never again, never again

----------


## Kratos

it's only 58 degrees in here and I'm covered in sweat

----------


## Mooseman33

thats so fvking crazy...

----------


## Kratos

what's crazy? trust me, you pay for every calorie you eat always.

----------


## calgarian

> Where what?


where u live????city

----------


## Dukkit

yeah mooseman! haz and i went clubbin sat night

we got pics. lol

it was a long niight

involved illegal happenings

lots of guidos, girls and big mofo's

----------


## ghettoboyd

sup?

----------


## Voland

The kingor has arrrive, all hail the king

----------


## Dukkit

stupid sluts. your nothing without me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ernst

:Welcome:  Sorry I've been absent. All done moving now, and got my internet hooked up again. Ready to whore it up!

----------


## calgarian

> Sorry I've been absent. All done moving now, and got my internet hooked up again. Ready to whore it up!


u owe me cookie(s) Erns......

----------


## Ernst

Meet Cookie:

----------


## DSM4Life

Meet Chip

----------


## calgarian

can i have cookie and no chip please!!!!!!

Morning whores
Morning England

----------


## inky-e

Sup ho's....its been a while.........

----------


## Mooseman33

Inky, good to see you around.

everyone else is just a fvking whore.

wheres SIGGY

----------


## calgarian

> Sup ho's....its been a while.........


WTF.......guess who came back from dead.....shit

how r u dickface....

----------


## calgarian

> Inky, good to see you around.
> 
> everyone else is just a fvking whore.
> 
> wheres SIGGY


he hasnt been in here since yesterday.........

----------


## sp00ledup



----------


## Mooseman33

that is my dream chick..

----------


## D7M

hmmm...

sp00ledup and spooledup?

----------


## hummerman

She made my dick hard!!!
Dam test..... Walking hard on for last two days....

----------


## sigman roid

Im here 

wheres canada at?

----------


## calgarian

i am here!!!!!

----------


## sigman roid

Whats going on cal?

----------


## hummerman

> Im here 
> 
> wheres canada at?


Just follow the smell of sweet *****  :1laugh:

----------


## sp00ledup

> hmmm...
> 
> sp00ledup and spooledup?


I can't login with my old account. The server times out every time I try.

----------


## calgarian

> Whats going on cal?


nothing same old same old GF is sick taking care of her.......Not sleeping enough too much work ...etc.....
u?

----------


## sigman roid

Same ol shit cal,still pissed off with that shit yesterday

----------


## D7M

> I can't login with my old account. The server times out every time I try.


start a thread in the message board problems section. 

*admin* will get you squared away bro

----------


## sp00ledup

> start a thread in the message board problems section. 
> 
> *admin* will get you squared away bro


ok..........

----------


## calgarian

> Same ol shit cal,still pissed off with that shit yesterday


i thought so that ,that was the case............

----------


## sigman roid

> i thought so that ,that was the case............


Do you blame me cal? I would never go down that road with anyone on here cal it crosses the line, the fact its still there and aint been edited out pisses me off as well

----------


## calgarian

> Do you blame me cal? I would never go down that road with anyone on here cal it crosses the line, the fact its still there and aint been edited out pisses me off as well


no i agree i would have done the same.......i would be pissed if someone said something about my GF.....rather then my wife....

----------


## sigman roid

Well thats how it goes cal you live and learn bro

----------


## calgarian

ok....so I will be running masteron EOD at 600/week anything I should be aware of?

----------


## calgarian

> Well thats how it goes cal you live and learn bro


the only person who jokes around my wife is inky-e and i give him same shit but thats about all......i know that ****er for 2-3 years....

----------


## sigman roid

yeah hiv/aids

----------


## calgarian

> yeah hiv/aids


i stopped ****ing around...........should i still be worried? :Hmmmm: 

hard to believe isnt it?

----------


## sigman roid

> the only person who jokes around my wife is inky-e and i give him same shit but thats about all......i know that ****er for 2-3 years....


Cal i can have a laugh and a joke the same as anyone but i wouldnt talk shit about your wife and children not even as a joke

----------


## calgarian

> Cal i can have a laugh and a joke the same as anyone but i wouldnt talk shit about your wife and children not even as a joke


i agree...normally we do it in a text message.....so no one knows.....but again i agree......

----------


## Kratos

yo ho's

----------


## calgarian

yo hottie....(cause u r always hot)

----------


## Kratos

do you have sound cal, I made an awesome movie

----------


## sigman roid

> ruhl do u wear a helmet to class?


hahaha Rhul keeps bumping into things and hitting himself on the head

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> I can't decode that statement
> you're teachers suck, and thats a good thing, cause you learn best from shit teachers?


teachers suck...and i don't have time to ****in sit around for hours a day and learn what they were supposed to teach me in class that day. 




> do you even go to the main campus? or are you at a satilite campus where they stick the extra dumb?


you're kidding right? i'm at the largest campus in the state i believe

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> hahaha Rhul keeps bumping into things and hitting himself on the head


ironically i walk into the walls and door jams in my house all the time

----------


## Mooseman33

what state ruhl?

dont be a sissy either, what state

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> what state ruhl?
> 
> Dont be a sissy either, what state


mo..

----------


## Kratos

> teachers suck...and i don't have time to ****in sit around for hours a day and learn what they were supposed to teach me in class that day.


between what? exercising and jerking off
so the teachers give out all bad grades? no of course not, you're just one of the dumb kids who doesn't get it

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> between what? exercising and jerking off
> so the teachers give out all bad grades? no of course not, you're just one of the dumb kids who doesn't get it


no dumb****....we went over this....I don't have time to do the homework that all these other kids do...not to mention they'll do it in groups, which makes it easier so that when you get stuck you can just ask someone else in the 'group'...i hate groups. None of them workout...none of them work...none of them eat healthy....they just sit...and do physics homework...and get drunk on weekend

----------


## Kratos

you're a bag of excuses, everything is the problem but you
wahhh, the profs are no good here
wahhh, the other kids have friends
I never did my work in groups, nobody would help you. In my major everything was on a curve and very competitive. less then 10% graduted out of the kids I started with fresh year but the program had a 100% acceptance rate to med school.

----------


## Kratos

you don't even do a sport
and not drinking should be an advantage
I'd always be wasting my weekends that could be better used
somtimes it would take me until 6 the next day to sleep off a hangover
then I'd go out and drink again
and who gives a fvcck what the people in your study group eat

----------


## Mooseman33

man i miss sleeping till 6, wake up eat and do it all over again...

goodtimes.

----------


## ghettoboyd

mr. poo says Hidie-hooooo......

----------


## MaNiCC

Kratos and rhul are getting it on....... wheres the popcorn

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> you don't even do a sport
> and not drinking should be an advantage
> I'd always be wasting my weekends that could be better used
> somtimes it would take me until 6 the next day to sleep off a hangover
> then I'd go out and drink again
> and who gives a fvcck what the people in your study group eat


your IQ isn't nearly as high as you think it is if you a.) don't think i do a sport
and b.) think that eating like a bodybuilder doesn't take ALOT ****ing longer than eating like an obese whale

----------


## ghettoboyd

ruel man, its just that you leave yourself open for such abuse because your so very strange.........why cant you be more like the other kids?.......

----------


## sigman roid

Hes a weirdo

----------


## ghettoboyd

i try not to judge but...umm...yea...

----------


## Mooseman33

ruhl ur not a bodybuilder man, u lift weights..

----------


## Mooseman33

its ok to judge Ghetto...

Ruhl is a weird guy, even he will tell u that...

ruhl, smoke a fatty and life will get better....just like arnold and ur boy ronnie

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> ruel man, its just that you leave yourself open for such abuse because your so very strange.........*why cant you be more like the other kids?*.......


because i wanted the other kids to die when i was little

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> ruhl ur not a bodybuilder man, u lift weights..


**** too, i'm going to rub dogshit in all of your faces when i'm pro....that's a promise, i'll find you all, and do it

----------


## sigman roid

> because i wanted the other kids to die when i was little


Now tell me he aint a weirdo Ghetto....lol

----------


## sigman roid

> **** too, i'm going to rub dogshit in all of your faces when i'm pro....that's a promise, i'll find you all, and do it


If you turn pro i'll fly to the u.s bring dog shit with me and you can rub it in my face.....never gonna happen

----------


## ghettoboyd

> **** too, i'm going to rub dogshit in all of your faces when i'm pro....that's a promise, i'll find you all, and do it


*meanwhile back in third grade a young rule dreams of the day when heell' "show us all" and rub shit in our faces.....*....dude you need to move out of your moms basement first..........

----------


## ghettoboyd

> Now tell me he aint a weirdo Ghetto....lol


ive never been a big fan of his.....

----------


## Kratos

> your IQ isn't nearly as high as you think it is if you a.) don't think i do a sport
> and b.) think that eating like a bodybuilder doesn't take ALOT ****ing longer than eating like an obese whale


if you do a sport, who is your opponent...and don't say the world fruit cake
eating...that's your excuse
Ok, rowing took 4hrs a day everyday. I'd like to see your rigorous eating schedule compete with that. You lift weights, that's it, and guess what most people who do college level sports spend a good amount of time in the weight room, in addition to practice.

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> if you do a sport, who is your opponent...and don't say the world fruit cake
> eating...that's your excuse
> Ok, rowing took 4hrs a day everyday. I'd like to see your rigorous eating schedule compete with that. You lift weights, that's it, and guess what most people who do college level sports spend a good amount of time in the weight room, in addition to practice.


i'm at the gym 4-5 hours a day if i'm doing cardio too....i stretch for 30 min twice a day in addition to my weights. making food takes forever.

and people in sports have an ARMY of tutors in their little compound here

----------


## Mooseman33

> because i wanted the other kids to die when i was little



ur def. the guy from billy madison...
i think u may need some therapy man..

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> ur def. the guy from billy madison...
> i think u may need some therapy man..


yea, probably...but i ain't going to that shit alone...which means i'm not going

----------


## Kratos

> i'm at the gym 4-5 hours a day if i'm doing cardio too....i stretch for 30 min twice a day in addition to my weights. making food takes forever.
> 
> and people in sports have an ARMY of tutors in their little compound here


well, you have a time consuming hobby
most students waste 4-5 hrs a day playing video games and watching tv
it's no different then if you say you can't study cause you're building model airplanes.

an army of tutors? Free tutors are present at almost every college, for everyone, look into it.

----------


## Voland

heeeey im here forcing my back to grow.

----------


## Voland

growwww i'm loving those T-bars!

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> growwww i'm loving those T-bars!


yea budday.....T-bars in the corner....7 plates bitches

----------


## calgarian

> i'm at the gym *4-5 hours a day* if i'm doing cardio too....i stretch for 30 min twice a day in addition to my weights. making food takes forever.
> 
> and people in sports have an ARMY of tutors in their little compound here


u need a life..if i spend 5 hrs a day in the gym I look like incredible hulk.

----------


## Mooseman33

really, what the fvk takes so long in the gym...
4-5 hrs..thats just stupid...

i try to get in and get out of the gym as soon as possible..

----------


## RuhlFreak55

i'm at home at the gym

----------


## calgarian

> i'm at home at the gym


nah it is ur hiding place u like to be center of attention which u cant be in the real world so u use gym to be center of attention.

----------


## Mooseman33

u go to the gym because u have absolutely nothing better to do.
ruhl u need to get a life...

kick back and burn one man, u will thank me for it..
and dont give me some dumb excuse, butch up and try it...

----------


## calgarian

> u go to the gym because u have absolutely nothing better to do.
> ruhl u need to get a life...
> 
> kick back and burn one man, u will thank me for it..
> and dont give me some dumb excuse, butch up and try it...


he wont......we tried for ages......he wont

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> u go to the gym because u have absolutely nothing better to do.
> ruhl u need to get a life...
> 
> kick back and burn one man, u will thank me for it..
> and dont give me some dumb excuse, butch up and try it...


what am I surrounded by pot heads? I will NEVER smoke ANYTHING.....period. How in hell is that getting a life btw?

----------


## calgarian

oh not that crap again!!!!!

----------


## calgarian

> Heaven won't take you and Hell is afraid you'll take it over.


so then i will be in the middle somewhere......

----------


## sigman roid

Im back

----------


## calgarian

WB siggy

----------


## Mooseman33

mornin Siggy whore
Mornin Cal whore

Cal going bald yet from the mast?

----------


## calgarian

> mornin Siggy whore
> Mornin Cal whore
> 
> Cal going bald yet from the mast?


I am not feeling anything and it starts to piss me off.....

----------


## Dukkit

im not poopin now. just bored at work

i think im gonna start a riot.

whose with me?

----------


## calgarian

> im not poopin now. just bored at work
> 
> i think im gonna start a riot.
> 
> whose with me?


count me in........

----------


## Mooseman33

always down for a good old fashion riot...

----------


## Voland

heypers

----------


## Mooseman33

cal check ur pm

----------


## calgarian

> cal check ur pm


responded

----------


## sigman roid

The house of whores is looking full today

----------


## sigman roid

> WB siggy


Whats WB mean canada?

----------


## calgarian

> The house of whores is looking full today


yet u r still slow......

----------


## sigman roid

Now wheres he gone?

----------


## Voland

> Whats WB mean canada?


Wallet Broke siggy hihiheho

----------


## Voland

squirreling pms like guors...

----------


## Voland



----------


## sigman roid

Voland Rat

----------


## calgarian

> Whats WB mean canada?


welcome back.....

----------


## sigman roid

Thank you i am welcomed

----------


## sigman roid

Now what else is happening in canada other than snow?

----------


## calgarian

> Now what else is happening in canada other than snow?


nothing got a job interview with calgary health region this afternoon. GF has a back surgery on 22nd DEc.....rest is just peachy.....

----------


## Voland

How com this canuck be having a job interview and me is jobless, gfless and have this fuken flu??

----------


## Voland



----------


## calgarian

> How com this canuck be having a job interview and me is jobless, gfless and have this fuken flu??


cause I am good looking  :Hmmmm:

----------


## Voland

> cause I am good looking


I'm a cutepie  :Nutkick:

----------


## calgarian

> I'm a cutepie


u forgot the fact that i have a wife too......

----------


## Voland

> u forgot the fact that i have a wife too......


that i'm not jealous at all  :AaGreen22:

----------


## Voland

But i will reborn from my ashed. I'll gain 12 kilos of muscle/fat and they will knock on my dog to beg myto work for them. they will.

----------


## sigman roid

> How com this canuck be having a job interview and me is jobless, gfless and have this fuken flu??


Cos you are gay...lol

----------


## calgarian

> Cos you are gay...lol


now now siggy...DSM will be offended......

----------


## Mooseman33

think my prop may be underdosed...

think im going to bump it up.
start tren next week.....

----------


## calgarian

i give it this week and then fvck it all I am going 750mg on test........

----------


## Voland

> Cos you are gay...lol


you gay laptop broke broke kat jijiji





> i give it this week and then fvck it all I am going 750mg on test........


750 is too much for a 140lb male. 


fiiiiiireeeeeeeee :Evil2:

----------


## calgarian

> you gay laptop broke broke kat jijiji
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 750 is too much for a *140lb male.* 
> 
> 
> fiiiiiireeeeeeeee


140 lbs and being a MALE dont go together........ u r skinny ass  :1laugh:

----------


## Voland

> 140 lbs and being a MALE dont go together........ u r skinny ass


you 115lbs then??? :7up:

----------


## calgarian

> you 115lbs then???


was 210 when i started now I am 223 in almost 4 week....... stay away from me you skinny.....

----------


## Voland

i'm like dis but bettuuur

----------


## calgarian

> i'm like dis but bettuuur


in ur dreams........

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> what does that mean? she is engaded? living with some dude? 
> You should stay away from girls with babies.
> Girls with babies have no morals or ethics. They don't give a shit about anyone but themselves. Trust me. They'd start to brag about how awesome they are and how much you should respect them because they are moms. So what? thats what you are genetically born to be, a mom, duuuh.
> 
> stay away unless she is a cougar and the baby is outta home with his own family.


lol we're talking about KATE!!!! omg....you guys are ridiculous....and she hasn't had her babe yet...he/she is still cookin

----------


## Mooseman33

lets see a pic of kate..

Ruhl hit me up, i want to see this prego chick

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> a friend is someone who's a part of your life, has been a part of your life and will be in the future
> not someone you talk to about your life


regardless of the 'life' thing she'll always be a part of my heart

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> lets see a pic of kate..
> 
> Ruhl hit me up, i want to see this prego chick


negative...i'm never betraying her trust like that again

----------


## Doc.Sust

> what's up doc
> no women whores anymore, not for awhile


that makes this place less interesting. guess i have been gone for a while.

----------


## Kratos

> regardless of the 'life' thing she'll always be a part of my heart


fvcking shit man
she's a whore with a baby and a new man
be a man and hate her for all the dudes she fvcked before you and after

----------


## RuhlFreak55

i could never hate her

----------


## Kratos

> i could never hate her


I bet she squeals with pleasure when her new man raw dogs it and shoots a load deep in her filthy had many men twat.

----------


## Voland

> lol we're talking about KATE!!!! omg....you guys are ridiculous....and she hasn't had her babe yet...he/she is still cookin


anyway she is ruined, she is done. She may be looking for a plan B sugar daddy. Find another girl. Then open a brand new Fb account and show her how awesome you are doing with this new girl who obeys you blindly like she should and never talks unless given written permission by you and she lets you be with all the girls you want while she stay respecfully at home waiting for you and has all you food cooked and you house clean. 21st century liberals will claim its "sexism" i shout its respect for the man. 




> fvcking shit man
> she's a whore with a baby and a new man
> be a man and hate her for all the dudes she fvcked before you and after


hate is always the option. Its very thearapeutical.

----------


## Mooseman33

well cops are in the lobby gentlemen...

looks like its time for me to pay the piper....

they are on there way up to the office now....
wish me luck...

----------


## Voland

> I bet she squeals with pleasure when her new man raw dogs it and shoots a load deep in her filthy had many men twat.


sex? she is very prego. She must be all bloated and nauseous and beaten from the inside. That poor bastard living with her must be annoyed as hell and doing some financial kabalah to see how he fits the baby in the equation.

----------


## Kratos

> well cops are in the lobby gentlemen...
> 
> looks like its time for me to pay the piper....
> 
> they are on there way up to the office now....
> wish me luck...


run out the back
or tell them you want a lawyer before you say anything

----------


## Voland

> well cops are in the lobby gentlemen...
> 
> looks like its time for me to pay the piper....
> 
> they are on there way up to the office now....
> wish me luck...


Kops?  :0piss:  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Ernst

Good luck Moose. Don't say anything besides, "I want a lawyer."

----------


## Chode Logan

Eew Ruhl's still here

----------


## Mooseman33

fvking cops...what a waste of time..

took a report of me saying absolutley nothing..they already contacted my mom and sister and they said nothing happened, that my brother fell on his own.

them fvvking cops thought they would get me to say something, i said nothing except am i being arrested....they reply with not at this time we are just gathering info and taking statements...
douchebag brother......

----------


## Mooseman33

chode, found the guy with ur avy...

----------


## Kratos

> chill bra,
> that's not how the po-po works in matters like this
> the wheels of justice turn slowly
> 
> first they'll take pictures of the damage and interview him
> then they'll call in someone else who was there to confirm his story
> then they'll call you to come in and make a statement...maybe more then once.
> 
> then they kick it all up to the prosecutors office, and they get a warrent if they have a winnable case.
> ...





> fvking cops...what a waste of time..
> 
> took a report of me saying absolutley nothing..they already contacted my mom and sister and they said nothing happened, that my brother fell on his own.
> 
> them fvvking cops thought they would get me to say something, i said nothing except am i being arrested....they reply with not at this time we are just gathering info and taking statements...
> douchebag brother......


good you said nothing
I told you that's how it would go down
I am suprized they came to your place of business rather then call you on the phone...but it improves their odds you'll talk.

If they call you on the phone and ask you to come in...you next call is likely to be a lawyer. If you're there and they're there, do-do might start rolling out of your mouth they can use.

----------


## Kratos

now as far as the check, it needs to disapear
your mom shouldn't cash it cause his bank statement will be evidence

----------


## Kratos

your brother sucks btw
Tiger Woods won't turn on his wife.
Brothers shouldn't do that
If he's willing to go to the cops...expect a lawsuit for $$$ too

----------


## Mooseman33

i wont say shit...there is no chance of me talking..
mom said last night she wouldnt cash the check..she dont need the money, it was point behind it.
my brother has always been a piece of shit. he is 10 years older then me and i have had to bail his sorry ass out of so much shit financially...

he is cut from the family after this, i mean what kind of fvk calls cops cause his younger brother wooped him..
no lawsuit, he still owes me 13k as i paid for his last wedding..

thanks for help brother kratos

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> Eew Ruhl's still here


i never leave bitch

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> anyway she is ruined, she is done. She may be looking for a plan B sugar daddy. Find another girl. Then open a brand new Fb account and show her how awesome you are doing with this new girl who obeys you blindly like she should and never talks unless given written permission by you and she lets you be with all the girls you want while she stay respecfully at home waiting for you and has all you food cooked and you house clean. 21st century liberals will claim its "sexism" i shout its respect for the man.


you...calm down...there is no romantic inclination here

----------


## RuhlFreak55

rawrrrrr....cardios

----------


## MaNiCC

Who's in the Whore house?

----------


## Mooseman33

where the fvck is SIGGY...

this is bullshit....here Siggy Siggy Siggy...

Cal have u heard from him?

----------


## calgarian

> where the fvck is SIGGY...
> 
> this is bullshit....here Siggy Siggy Siggy...
> 
> Cal have u heard from him?


no i havent....

----------


## Voland

ok who here besides ruhl is doing cardio???

i thinking about implementing some cardio during my bulk phase. I don't know wether to cardio 20-30mins after workout days (3 times week) or just do a full cardio session 1h on rest days wutzur opinion. ??? Its clear i will not do 7 days a week of cardio.

----------


## Voland

I'm also debating wether to have a whole wheta bread sanwich with tuna or some basmati rice with 2/3 eggs (i will have too cook em)...i feel lazy...but i also feel hungry....grrggssssssss

----------


## RuhlFreak55

just learned that cottonseed oil can render you infertile...sometimes permanently

----------


## Mooseman33

what?

where is the source on this info ruhl?

----------


## RuhlFreak55

Contraception. 2002 Apr;65(4):259-63. Related Articles, Links

Gossypol: a contraceptive for men.

Coutinho EM.

School of Medicine, Federal University of Bahia, Salvador, Bahia, Brazil. [email protected]

Gossypol is a polyphenol isolated from the seed, roots, and stem of the cotton plant (Gossypium sp.). The substance, a yellow pigment similar to flavonoids, is present in cottonseed oil. In the plant, it acts as a natural defensive agent against predators, provoking infertility in insects. In most animals, gossypol provokes infertility, and in man it causes spermatogenesis arrest at relatively low doses. Studies carried out in China, Africa, and Brazil have shown that the substance is well tolerated, causing no side effects that lead to discontinuation. The reported hypokalemia of early studies has not been confirmed in the latest trials. The only concern at present appears to be lack of reversibility in over 20% of subjects. Gossypol should be prescribed preferably to men who have completed their families or for those who would accept permanent infertility after a few years of use.
1: IRCS J Med Sci. 1980 Jun;8(6):375-6. Related Articles, Links
Studies on the male antifertility agent gossypol acetic acid: in vitro studies on the effect of gossypol acetic acid on human spermatozoa.

Kalla NR, Vasudev M.

PIP: The hypothesis that gossypol (an active ingredient associated with cottonseed oil) affects enzymes and other constituents of spermatozoa, resulting in alterations in motility and sperm viability after in vitro treatment, was tested using human semen samples. At a gossypol acetic acid concentration (and a 30 minute incubation) of .01 mcg, the percent motility was 71+ or -2.5 (P .01); at .1 mcg concentration, percent motility was 69+ or -4 (P .01); at 1 mcg motility was 66+ or -5 (P .005); at 10 cg, motility was 38.5+ or -3.5 (P .001). Control values for sperm motility were 77+ or -3. These investigations suggested that treatment with gossypol depletes production of adenosine triphosphate in the sperms and thus their metabolism does not proceed normally, rendering them immotile. It appears that the high vulnerability of the testis to gossypol and the uncoupling of oxidative phosphorylation in the respiratory chain of mitochondria of germ cells may be the mechanism responsible for infertility induction.

PMID: 12336803 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]

: Fertil Steril. 1981 Nov;36(5):638-42. Related Articles, Links

Testosterone and gossypol effects on human sperm motility.

Ridley AJ, Blasco L.

Testosterone concentration in seminal fluid has been found to be high in infertile males (75 +/- 11 pg/100 microliter). Fertile males have a testosterone concentration of 29 +/- 3 pg/100 microliter. The effects of adding 50, 150, and 300 pg of testosterone to 100 microliter of ejaculate have been studied by turbidimetric analysis (Sokoloski J, et al. Fertil Steril 28:1337, 1977). This method permits objective measurements of sperm velocity and percentage of rapidly moving sperm in a sample (%RM). A dose-dependent effect of testosterone on sperm motility was seen. Fifty pg/100 microliter had no effect on velocity or percentage of moving sperm; 150 pg of testosterone produced a decrease of 36% +/- 8; and 300 pg/100 microliter, a decrease of 62% +/- 8. Caffeine had a stimulatory effect on the percentage of motile sperm at doses of 400 microliter of semen. Likewise, dibutyryl cAMP (10 microgram/microliter) had a positive effect on sperm velocity. The stimulatory effect of these two drugs were negated when 300 pg of testosterone was added to the preparations. Other steroids (17 alpha-testosterone, 17 alpha-estradiol, and 17 beta-estradiol, DHT, and progesterone) tested under the same experimental conditions had no effect on sperm motility, but cottonseed oil (goosypol) had drastic effects. Doses a little as 100 pg/100 microliter produced a 90% decrease in sperm motility.
PMID: 6273239 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


Fertil Steril. 1996 Apr;65(4):821-9. Related Articles, Links


Erratum in:
Fertil Steril 1996 Jun;65(6):1267.

Contraceptive efficacy of testosterone-induced azoospermia and oligozoospermia in normal men.

[No authors listed]

World Health Organization, Geneva, Switzerland.

OBJECTIVE: To determine contraceptive efficacy of hormonally induced sperm suppression to severe oligozoospermia or azoospermia. DESIGN: Prospective, noncomparative contraceptive efficacy study. SETTING: Multicenter study in 15 centers in nine countries. PARTICIPANTS: Three hundred ninety-nine normal, healthy, fertile men requesting a male contraceptive method. INTERVENTION: Weekly IM injection of 200 mg T enanthate . MAIN OUTCOME MEASURE: Incidence of pregnancies in efficacy when couples relied on T injections alone for contraception. RESULTS: Four pregnancies occurred during 49.5 person-years involving men with oligozoospermia (0.1 to 3 x 10(6)/mL) and none during 230.4 person-years in azoospermic men: pregnancy rates 8.1 (95 percent confidence interval [CI] 2.2 to 20.7) and 0.0 (95 percent CI, 0.0 to 1.6) per 100 person-years, respectively, or 1.4 (95 percent CI, 0.4 to 3.7) per 100 person-years for oligozoospermia and azoospermia (O to 3 x 10(6)/mL) combined. Pregnancy rates were related to sperm concentration. Inadequate suppression of spermatogenesis occurred in eight men and escape from suppression occurred in four. Discontinuations were due to personal reasons (50 men, cumulative annual life-table rate 12.2 percent [95 percent CI, 9.1 percent to 16.1 percent]) and dislike of the injection schedule (21 men, 5.1 percent [95 percent CI, 3.2 percent to 7.9 percent]). Thirty-five men discontinued for medical reasons (9.4 percent [95 percent CI, 6.7 percent to 13.2 percent]), with no serious treatment-related side effects. After stopping injections, sperm output recovered; additionally, fertility was demonstrated in 33 couples. CONCLUSION: Suppression of spermatogenesis to azoospermia or severe oligozoospermia (< or = 3 x 10(6)/mL) induced by weekly T enanthate injections results in sustained, reversible contraception with good efficacy and minimal short-term side effects. New hormonal regimens with more convenient delivery and improved spermatogenic suppression would provide practical male contraception.
Publication Types:
Clinical Trial
Multicenter Study

PMID: 8654646 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]

Network. 1992 Aug;13(1):20-3. Related Articles, Links


Looking for the "male pill".

Herndon N.

PIP: Researchers are pursuing 2 approaches to developing a male contraceptive drug. 1 approach centers around suppression of sperm production the other around blocking conception. Researchers are looking at introducing hormonal contraceptives into men's bodies via injections or implants to stop sperm production. Both forms of these possible male contraceptives will not be available for many years, however. A WHO study on testosterone enanthate of men in 7 countries reveals total suppression of sperm production occurred in almost all the Asian men, but only about 60% suppression occurred in other ethnic groups. A current WHO study is examining whether a hormonal contraceptive which is not 100% effective can be useful if it would be more effective than barrier methods. The Population Council is conducting research on 2 capsule implants with 1 capsule releasing luteinizing hormone releasing hormone 13 to halt sperm production while the other releases an androgen to maintain sex drive. Animal tests indicate complete contraception with no side effects. The other possible means of suppressing sperm production is administration of a cottonseed oil extract called gossypol which appears to stop sperm production thereby eliminating the need for concurrent androgen administration. Yet it does cause potassium depletion in some men which can result in arrhythmias. An antifertility vaccine comprises the 2nd approach. Several US researchers are exploring an antifertility vaccine to produce antibodies only to the specialized sperm surface needed to attach to the egg. The 1st antifertility vaccine would probably be in pill form and a woman's contraceptive since it is earlier to target the smaller number of sperm in the oviduct than in the testes.

PMID: 12317724 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]

----------


## RuhlFreak55

if ur on promuscle i'll just link you, dude that posted it has alot of stuff highlighted that didn't transfer

----------


## RuhlFreak55

and this goes along with how shitty i've felt on this cycle...and that i can't get shit done...and that i'm doing shitty in school...am tired all the time etc.....and that i get pseudo infections with the shit every time i inject upper body....**** COTTONSEED

----------


## Voland

why where you using cottonseed oil in the first place??

All i use is olive oil. Its just the most available and the one every spaniard has used for centuries. No need to change.

----------


## Mooseman33

why u using cottonseed?
what compound u cutting

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> why where you using cottonseed oil in the first place??
> 
> All i use is olive oil. Its just the most available and the one every spaniard has used for centuries. No need to change.


we're not cooking voland.....




> why u using cottonseed?
> what compound u cutting


i made all my stuff...and got cottonseed for some reason...i dunno, spur of the moment decision

----------


## Kratos

> and this goes along with how shitty i've felt on this cycle...and that i can't get shit done...and that i'm doing shitty in school...am tired all the time etc.....and that i get pseudo infections with the shit every time i inject upper body....**** COTTONSEED


ur are a f'ing retard
you do shitty in school because you're stupid
you're tired all the time and can't get shit done because you're a lazy depression case.

Why would a low sperm count make you do poorly in school?

Do you even realize gossypol is removed from cottenseed oil before they sell it to you.

----------


## Kratos

> why where you using cottonseed oil in the first place??
> 
> All i use is olive oil. Its just the most available and the one every spaniard has used for centuries. No need to change.


make me some food

----------


## Mooseman33

kratos always speaking the truth.....

----------


## sigman roid

Any body home today?

----------


## Dukkit

hows my thread!!??

----------


## Dukkit

> Now I know it's Dukki's thread but I feel like I should ask Siggy if I can post here...lol


hahahaha
sucks im never on
i miss all my juicing whores!



> duk duk duk


jbm jbm!!!



> Whoreeeeeeeee
> 
> Dukkit do we all get invites to the big day


hellz yes! i mean as long as she approves of the guest list. 
then 50 big ass guys show up to the reception

----------


## ghettoboyd

hi dukkit glad to hear that you found love and are happy.......we miss you around here.....

----------


## Skully44420

whores

i seen dukkit say he was in love on his facebook...i thought somebody hacked his profile  :LOL:

----------


## chicmagnet

Dukki is in love with the chicmagnet, cant blame him really...

----------


## jbm

jbm jbm jbm

----------


## sigman roid

Afternoon all

----------


## MaNiCC

Afternoon siggy

Afternoon Whores

----------


## sigman roid

Whats happening Manicc hows it going?

----------


## MaNiCC

Nothing Much siggy just having a relaxed sunday watching the football, whats sigmeister up to? any news on your mum mate? hope everythings ok

----------


## sigman roid

Same here Manicc,im just waiting to watch a film with the kids, my mums doing ok i was at the hospital today there still waiting on the test results hopefully i'll know something by tomorrow

----------


## Voland

hey there i need helpzzz i afruid of xmas...xmas get voland angry and sad

----------


## MaNiCC

who's around?

----------


## Voland

no one.

----------


## sigman roid

except me

----------


## MaNiCC

> except me


theres a suprise :Wink/Grin:

----------


## sigman roid

I do actually have a life but you wouldnt believe it the amount of time im on here...lol

----------


## MaNiCC

> I do actually have a life but you wouldnt believe it the amount of time im on here...lol


 :Liar:  we believe you siggy

----------


## Voland

> I do actually have a life but you wouldnt believe it the amount of time im on here...lol


i belive you sigz, i'm a bilionaire. I just like posing as a broke bastard.

----------


## sigman roid

you guys are funny

----------


## sigman roid

Afternoon canada

Afternoon Moose

Afternoon everyone else

----------


## calgarian

Morning England
Morning Moose
Morning res of whore bags.

I am here but I am so busy dealing with the employer overboard its killing me and my sleep...dang it,,,,
Oh and for the looks of it I going away on 28th of December.

----------


## MaNiCC

Morning sluts

Anywhere nice calg?

----------


## Mooseman33

Mornin Siggy
mornin Cal

and all the rest of u whoresluts....

Siggy, hows mom?
Cal, u really going to malaysia....pretty cool man

----------


## calgarian

> Mornin Siggy
> mornin Cal
> 
> and all the rest of u whoresluts....
> 
> Siggy, hows mom?
> Cal, u really going to malaysia....pretty cool man


just waiting for Affidavit from the government man then i m outta here.

----------


## -Ender-

Morning or afternoon fello sluts. 
fk if I can spell today.

----------


## Mooseman33

ender, u have the coolest av pic..

----------


## sigman roid

> Mornin Siggy
> mornin Cal
> 
> and all the rest of u whoresluts....
> 
> Siggy, hows mom?
> Cal, u really going to malaysia....pretty cool man


Shes not doing to bad Moose thanks for asking, she has a chest infection,very low calcium levels, and there waiting on a shit load of other tests to come back but she managed to eat a little bit this morning so its looking better

----------


## sigman roid

Whats happening Ender?

----------


## Mooseman33

Cal when u go to malasyia, u have to meet up with Kale..
that guy seems like the coolest...

and are u really moving ur gf there also?

----------


## sigman roid

Yeah cal whats the plan??

----------


## calgarian

> Cal when u go to malasyia, u have to meet up with Kale..
> that guy seems like the coolest...
> 
> and are u really moving ur gf there also?


i dont know honestly...we had a HUGE fight friday and gave me my ring back which I gave her back saying throw it away if u dont want to wear it. and I was pretty sure we were DONE and then Saturday I receive a text saying " All i know how much I love you and I am wearing ur ring"...figure tht out.....

----------


## -Ender-

> Whats happening Ender?


The usual, making my rounds.
Good to hear some positive things about your mom!

----------


## sigman roid

> i dont know honestly...we had a HUGE fight friday and gave me my ring back which I gave her back saying throw it away if u dont want to wear it. and I was pretty sure we were DONE and then Saturday I receive a text saying " All i know how much I love you and I am wearing ur ring"...figure tht out.....


Thats women for you cal she's probably stressing out with all this moving shit

----------


## -Ender-

> ender, u have the coolest av pic..


Glad you think so.
Just so you know: your avy usually makes me hungry. Moose is one of my top 3 favs.

----------


## sigman roid

> The usual, making my rounds.
> Good to hear some positive things about your mom!


cheers Ender yeah hopefully they can sort her out and get her home before xmas

----------


## calgarian

> Thats women for you cal she's probably stressing out with all this moving shit


then I ended up going out with her at night.........and seriously it was hard not to be player with all those girls ard and as soon as we walked into the bar she said "No player shit today" i just laughed and said OK.....

----------


## Mooseman33

> i dont know honestly...we had a HUGE fight friday and gave me my ring back which I gave her back saying throw it away if u dont want to wear it. and I was pretty sure we were DONE and then Saturday I receive a text saying " All i know how much I love you and I am wearing ur ring"...figure tht out.....



leave her behind man.
move away and forget the past, im sure u will have a couple new ones in the new place.

change phone numbers, start fresh man.

----------


## -Ender-

> leave her behind man.
> move away and forget the past, im sure u will have a couple new ones in the new place.
> 
> change phone numbers, start fresh man.


^x2
too many women out there to have to put up with crap from one.
even in Canada...maybe...

----------


## Mooseman33

yeah right Cal...

agreed brother

----------


## Mooseman33

just got some free nolv and clomid from AR-R ..
usually dont use that company got found the hidden code and got the combo for free..
just had to pay 10.60 for shipping..

thats fvkin great........................

----------


## jbm

jbm jbm jbm

----------


## Ernst

Ernst Ernst Ernst

----------


## calgarian

morning England
morning Moose
morning rest of the whores

----------


## dangerous dan

afternoon all!!

----------


## Ernst

TURNING and turning in the widening gyre
The falcon cannot hear the falconer;
Things fall apart; the centre cannot hold;
Mere anarchy is loosed upon the world,
The blood-dimmed tide is loosed, and everywhere
The ceremony of innocence is drowned;
The best lack all conviction, while the worst
Are full of passionate intensity.

Surely some revelation is at hand;
Surely the Second Coming is at hand.
The Second Coming! Hardly are those words out
When a vast image out of Spiritus Mundi
Troubles my sight: somewhere in sands of the desert
A shape with lion body and the head of a man,
A gaze blank and pitiless as the sun,
Is moving its slow thighs, while all about it
Reel shadows of the indignant desert birds.
The darkness drops again; but now I know
That twenty centuries of stony sleep
Were vexed to nightmare by a rocking cradle,
And what rough beast, its hour come round at last,
Slouches towards Bethlehem to be born?

----------


## Mooseman33

Morning Siggy
Morning Cal

and mornin to all u other whore nut bags....

----------


## Mooseman33

did u whores see that moose won free nolv and clomid combo from AR-R yesterday..
thats right, completely free....

----------


## dangerous dan

the snow is coming really good today!!

You lucky moose 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Ernst

Lucky Moosey.

----------


## Mooseman33

dont use their products but hell for free, sounds good.

and DAN, i hate u cause u have the snow and i have shit florida weather...

----------


## dangerous dan

shit florida weather haha...im house bound its to cold out. Everyone finished for work??

----------


## Ernst

6:48am

----------


## Ernst

Work is for suckers.

----------


## MaNiCC

> Work is for suckers.


Guess your off to work? :0piss: 

Might go make a snowman with all this lovly snowww........... dan you coming out to play? :7up:

----------


## Ernst

Nope. I don't really work. 

Maybe once a month or so...

----------


## dangerous dan

I did all my playing this morn ...mite have another go later.

----------


## dangerous dan

> Nope. I don't really work. 
> 
> Maybe once a month or so...


what sort of work is that?

----------


## Ernst

Waiting tables.

----------


## Ernst

I do it mainly so I can tell people I have a job.

----------


## Mooseman33

yea work sucks..

----------


## Ernst

It's impossible to do a lot of things without a "job". Credit cards, houses, cars... they all want to see an employer. It's a pain in the ass.

----------


## dangerous dan

how much in america would 1 pair of ted baker boxers cost?

----------


## Ernst

About $25 I guess.

----------


## MaNiCC

> I do it mainly so I can tell people I have a job.


Like your style

So me and dan might be in snow later....... you off snowballing moose? :Bbsmooch:

----------


## Mooseman33

im going to the beach later....

fvk u guys with snow, im going to look at some hot ass in thongs..............

----------


## dangerous dan

> im going to the beach later....
> 
> fvk u guys with snow, im going to look at some hot ass in thongs..............


now im deprssed...$25, thts like £15 if im correct

----------


## dangerous dan

iv waited tables before, hated it

----------


## MaNiCC

I thought calg was in Canada :Haha: 

Lol just cant be believe somebody from florida wants the english weather  :Smilie: 

P.s sorry calg couldnt help myself  :BbAily:

----------


## MaNiCC

dan = 25.00 USD	
=
15.6557 GBP

----------


## dangerous dan

are mobile phones worth geting imported over to england price wise?

its stoped snowing here manic, whats it like your way?

----------


## dangerous dan

> dan = 25.00 USD	
> =
> 15.6557 GBP


thankyou sir

----------


## Mooseman33

i still have a blace in buffalo which i use several times a year.

just cant make it there this winter...

i miss the snow, as shitty as it gets...still nice around this time of year

----------


## Ernst

I wait tables at a nice place. It's expensive, and sometimes we get some real eccentric people or celebs in.

----------


## dangerous dan

yea...i waited in my home town very posh, 3course meal £110 and i could have eat 20corses the food couldnt have fed a fly. piss poor portions...posh nosh...hated all the toffies down at me

----------


## Ernst

Yep.

----------


## MaNiCC

> i still have a blace in buffalo which i use several times a year.
> 
> just cant make it there this winter...
> 
> i miss the snow, as shitty as it gets...still nice around this time of year


Christmas doesn't feel same without it, guess its because we were brought up believing in Santa on his slay in snow

----------


## Ernst

If waiting tables in a posh restaurant has taught me anything it's that money and class have nothing to do with one another.

----------


## dangerous dan

lol i could agree Ernst.

----------


## -Ender-

> bundle up man..
> 
> Siggy, how old are u man


good question

----------


## -Ender-

My guess is 34

----------


## Mooseman33

he has 17 kids....he has to be older

----------


## sigman roid

siggy is only 68

----------


## sigman roid

Ender is about 40

Moose is about 34

Am i right?

----------


## Mooseman33

damm man, ur making me old..
close but a couple years to many...

----------


## -Ender-

> Ender is about 40
> 
> Moose is about 34
> 
> Am i right?


No. not even close.

----------


## -Ender-

:Liar: 




> siggy is only 68

----------


## sigman roid

im same age as Ender

----------


## sigman roid

Ender how old are you?

----------


## -Ender-

I'm (edit) hope you were quick- cause it's gone now!.

----------


## -Ender-

tick tock, time is almost up!

----------


## sigman roid

......

----------


## -Ender-

5 (2 members and 3 guests) big brother is watching

----------


## MaNiCC

Your all Grandads

Siggy, ender hows things?

----------


## -Ender-

> ......


nice

----------


## -Ender-

> Your all Grandads
> 
> Siggy, ender hows things?


doing great till I saw your avy! oof. looks like fun

----------


## sigman roid

> Your all Grandads
> 
> Siggy, ender hows things?


Whats up Manicc hows it going?

----------


## -Ender-

> Siggy, how old are u man


Still a good question............

.............


.............



..............


...............

 :2offtopic:

----------


## sigman roid

> Still a good question............
> 
> .............
> 
> 
> .............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I told you im same age as Marcus

----------


## -Ender-

> I told you im same age as Marcus


no, you're from the same country

----------


## sigman roid

Ender why are you not recieving Pm's?

----------


## MaNiCC

its all goodfellas , trying to get diet back on track but am struggling :Tear:

----------


## sigman roid

My Diet can suck my balls until new year...lol

----------


## Mooseman33

nice way to put in Siggy...

----------


## sigman roid

Wheres everyone gone?

----------


## Mooseman33

i feel like sleeping all day long...

cause i cant sleep at night...

----------


## sigman roid

Thats the worst thing not getting enough sleep Moose,fuks the whole day up.

----------


## MaNiCC

Who's here?

----------


## sigman roid

The usal suspects

----------


## MaNiCC

Lol wheres moose at?

----------


## dangerous dan

is it just me or are all lasses just self centred peices of shit??

----------


## sigman roid

> is it just me or are all lasses just self centred peices of shit??


Most are dan but some are good.

----------


## sigman roid

> Lol wheres moose at?


He's smoking somewhere

----------


## Mooseman33

Moose here..

ready to kill someone...

----------


## Mooseman33

and yes i didn have to take a smoke break...

think im getting sick, been nauses as a motherfvker of late,,

----------


## dangerous dan

bump for my post...

----------


## Ernst

Sick  :Frown:

----------


## MaNiCC

> and yes i didn have to take a smoke break...
> 
> think im getting sick, been nauses as a motherfvker of late,,


all that shit your eating moose...


moose do you know where i can catch those kuklinski video's? im 400 pages through the ice man at the min wouldnt mind seeing them

----------


## Ernst

The first one is on YouTube.

----------


## Kibble

Glad I didn't drink. I had a great leg workout. Maybe next year lol

Wife is pregnant, so I don't want to drink around her

----------


## MaNiCC

> Happy new year and Happy hangover everybody!
> I think I OD'd on pork and kraut.


haha fatty!

ender could you show me how to insert a pitcure on here

----------


## -Ender-

> haha fatty!
> 
> ender could you show me how to insert a pitcure on here


From a URL or from your PC?

----------


## MaNiCC

Dan wanted me to show you the action he got last night thats all

----------


## sigman roid

> havent crashed yet.long and dangerous night. wanntted to teell Siggy,Cal,Ender,Maniac,Dan (my bitchhhhhh) a happy new year.........
> 
> abd all other whores the same..
> 
> got to sleep now, talk to u guys later......................
> Moose has left the building.


Happy new year Moose glad you had a good one

----------


## DCI

I had plenty of beer last night woo. Want to go to the gym though.

----------


## dangerous dan

> Dan wanted me to show you the action he got last night thats all


haha you bitch!!

----------


## Ernst

Hangover city  :Offwall:

----------


## Ernst

Back to bed

----------


## DCI

Yes hangover central here.

----------


## dangerous dan

same....Daniel couldnt resist ...far from

----------


## dangerous dan

My man moose around today??

----------


## -Ender-

he's napping.

----------


## dangerous dan

How are you today then ender?

----------


## -Ender-

Excellent. 
you?

----------


## dangerous dan

Very good. And im even better now ino your excellent

----------


## DSM4Life

i have gas

----------


## dangerous dan

Oh and just for the info manicc....i went home alone last night, i dont know if thats a good thing or a bad thing  :Hmmmm:

----------


## sigman roid

Whooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooop

whooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooop

----------


## dangerous dan

Siggy.

How are things?? feeling sharper than me i hope..

----------


## sigman roid

> Siggy.
> 
> How are things?? feeling sharper than me i hope..


Im good Dan never really went mad last night so i woke up this morning with no hangover......I gather you didnt...lol

----------


## dangerous dan

Nope, i woke up and id sleeping with my takeaway...meat feast allover my bed.

Its good though, im feeling this year is going to be sound

----------


## MaNiCC

> Oh and just for the info manicc....i went home alone last night, i dont know if thats a good thing or a bad thing


Yeah........ that old chesnut  :Liar: 

How is everybody?

----------


## dangerous dan

I was okay

----------


## MaNiCC

> I was okay


 :BbAily:  you really dan lol, good night?

----------


## dangerous dan

Ino you do mate.

Emmm yea top notch, not to late either, got home at 3, usually were talkin 4 atleast.

You enjoy yourself my friend?? what you get up to??

----------


## sigman roid

Who's drinking tonight?

----------


## DSM4Life

me..

----------


## dangerous dan

> Who's drinking tonight?


Should i be?

----------


## sigman roid

What are you drinking ?

----------


## sigman roid

> Should i be?


Hair of the dog,make you feel better

----------


## dangerous dan

LOL i always used to do it. But it just leads to days on end feeling shit

----------


## sigman roid

> LOL i always used to do it. But it just leads to days on end feeling shit


Hair of the dog is bullshit its just an excuse to drink everyday...lol

----------


## dangerous dan

I beg to differ lol...it deffo works. Its like if you have a fever...get wrecked forget about the fever. hungover....get wrecked...forget about the hangover ha  :Big Grin:

----------


## sigman roid

> I beg to differ lol...it deffo works. Its like if you have a fever...get wrecked forget about the fever. hungover....get wrecked...forget about the hangover ha


Nice try Dan...lol

----------


## dangerous dan

http://www.firstaidcafe.co.uk/Reference/Hangover.asp

I must get bored

----------


## MaNiCC

> Ino you do mate.
> 
> Emmm yea top notch, not to late either, got home at 3, usually were talkin 4 atleast.
> 
> You enjoy yourself my friend?? what you get up to??


My wingman cancelled so i ended up a lonly drinker on here with siggy and ernst, meh plenty more oppertunitys to get wrecked in the future i suppose :7up:

----------


## dangerous dan

ahhh i see. never mind. 

I need a women.

----------


## MaNiCC

> 5'1 410lbs 64%bf 
> 
> Sexy as a Mofo


siggys description of himself made it worth it, i nearly cried :Haha:

----------


## sigman roid

> ahhh i see. never mind. 
> 
> I need a women.


A Big fat one?

----------


## sigman roid

> may,june and july +30c sometimes its too hot it sucks


Cal you still on cycle if so how long you got left?

----------


## sigman roid

I dont know why i quoted that

----------


## ghettoboyd

> may,june and july +30c sometimes its too hot it sucks


i hear you we get so acustom to freezing that when the heat and humidity hits it brutal here too.....

----------


## Ernst

I'm scared to have kids. I'm not sure I want to pass on my crazy genes.

----------


## sigman roid

> I'm scared to have kids. I'm not sure I want to pass on my crazy genes.


Its all good Erns, mine are quite good most of the time

----------


## Ernst

Just took some more vicodin. Now I can finally sleep, but don't want to 'cause this is the best I've felt all week!

----------


## calgarian

> Cal you still on cycle if so how long you got left?


this month left

----------


## Ernst

What was your cycle cal?

----------


## calgarian

> What was your cycle cal?


tren 700
test 500 for 12
masteron 200mg EOD for 8

----------


## sigman roid

> this month left


so you gonna run t3 for 4 weeks?

----------


## calgarian

> so you gonna run t3 for 4 weeks?


yeah what u think or i can run it longer if u want

----------


## sigman roid

I wouldnt run it while your not on cycle it can burn muscle so better to just do it while your on, 4 weeks is kinda short would have been better 6-8...imo

----------


## calgarian

> I wouldnt run it while your not on cycle it can burn muscle so better to just do it while your on, 4 weeks is kinda short would have been better 6-8...imo


thats what I thought thats y I was wondering.........

----------


## Ernst

:Aadoughpoke:

----------


## Ernst

The pills are taking their toll... having difficulty staying awake.

----------


## calgarian

> The pills are taking their toll... having difficulty staying awake.


go to sleep jeez

----------


## sigman roid

Bollocks

----------


## calgarian

buttoks

----------


## sigman roid

Wheres the man they call Moose today?

----------


## ghettoboyd

not to be disrespectfull or anything but u bitches need to check out my thread....im not feeling the love....

----------


## MaNiCC

what thread ghetto?

----------


## ghettoboyd

its on page one of the new posts page....

----------


## sigman roid

> not to be disrespectfull or anything but u bitches need to check out my thread....im not feeling the love....


Done Ghetto

----------


## ghettoboyd

> Done Ghetto


thanks bro...you rock...

----------


## Mooseman33

MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSE reporting for some dirty whore work......


what up siggy/cal/ghetto/,maniac/ non-dangerous dan....

----------


## sigman roid

Mooooooooooooose

Whats going on brother?

Looks like everyone has fukked off so i'll be back soon

----------


## Mooseman33

how mom doing siggy?

busy as fvk today, will be popping in and out...

Cal till on cycle? is it getting better cal cause i no u thought u had an issue with ur gear when u started?
how are the gains....thats alot of tren for a long time...

----------


## ghettoboyd

sup moose?.....

----------


## sigman roid

> how mom doing siggy?
> 
> busy as fvk today, will be popping in and out...
> 
> Cal till on cycle? is it getting better cal cause i no u thought u had an issue with ur gear when u started?
> how are the gains....thats alot of tren for a long time...


Shes not good Moose shes been up sick all night,been round there earlier sorting out her medication

----------


## ghettoboyd

> Shes not good Moose shes been up sick all night,been round there earlier sorting out her medication


sorry to hear that my friend....i pray she gets better....

----------


## Mooseman33

nothing but prayers my friend.....

what up ghetto, where the hell is this thread of urs?

----------


## ghettoboyd

> nothing but prayers my friend.....
> 
> what up ghetto, where the hell is this thread of urs?


its in the steroid forum asking for next cycle imput....

----------


## Mooseman33

go it..

how many cycles u ran bro?

----------


## sigman roid

> sorry to hear that my friend....i pray she gets better....


Thank you Ghetto

----------


## sigman roid

> nothing but prayers my friend.....
> 
> what up ghetto, where the hell is this thread of urs?


Cheers Moose

----------


## Mooseman33

ghetto pending ur cycle history, which u havent given me yet i would say fvk the orals and def. fvk winny, that shit is the devil.

run a prop and tren ace cycle, shit is insane bro, im running one now and the transformation is crazy...

----------


## MaNiCC

Moose Moose Moose


siggy wish her all the best

Is non - dangerous still at work?

----------


## sigman roid

Cheers Manicc will do

Desperate dan....i mean Dangerous dan aint been about all day

----------


## dangerous dan

you missing me sigg???

----------


## MaNiCC

> you missing me sigg???


Mooses bitch has arrived  :Big Grin:

----------


## sigman roid

Afternoon Moose/cal

All other whore family

Be back soon need to collect my daughter from school

----------


## Hazard

> Last time I was in one of your threads I got Pink Eye!
> 
> And I'm still cutting warts off from the time before that.


BWAHAHAHA

you suck.....

~Haz~

----------


## Hazard

> Afternoon Moose/cal
> 
> All other whore family
> 
> Be back soon *need to collect my daughter* from school


Who the fvck says that? It's like you're going to the bank.....

"pip pip cheerio..... I shall collect my daughter from school....."

 :7up: 
~Haz~

----------


## Mooseman33

Mornin Siggy,
Cal- head up brother
abba
all other slut bags.....

Haz slumming today?

thats how we get down in here Haz...over the pond they speak alot cooler then us, so we keep things trans atlantic...

----------


## sigman roid

> Who the fvck says that? It's like you're going to the bank.....
> 
> "pip pip cheerio..... I shall collect my daughter from school....."
> 
> 
> ~Haz~


Shut up Hazel

its how we do in the u.k

----------


## Ernst

I've decided to take my chances going to class more on time and hoping there's parking lol. **** if I want to go 2 hours early.

----------


## sigman roid

Whats happening Erns hows school going?

----------


## Ernst

First day was okay. We'll see how it goes.

----------


## Ernst

I confess to taking Chemistry for "fun." Math I have to pass to transfer.

----------


## Hazard

> Haz slumming today?
> 
> thats how we get down in here Haz...over the pond they speak alot cooler then us, so we keep things trans atlantic...


Meh..... workin from home really..... on the phone non stop while checkin in on you bastids.....

~Haz~

----------


## Charlie6

Hey all

ernst I had my first day yesterday too

anyone else on hrt?

----------


## Kratos

whores

----------


## Mooseman33

whats new kratos?

where u been bro

----------


## Kratos

> whats new kratos?
> 
> where u been bro


I've been all over
been interviewing for jobs and stuff lately
skiing
looking to end my vacation soon

----------


## Ernst

I was beginning to wonder if you would ever go back to work. You looking in the same field, or some other stuff too?

----------


## Ernst

Charlie, what classes you got this time around? Semesters or quarters?

----------


## Reed

I'm pretty big everyone!!

----------


## -Ender-

> BWAHAHAHA
> 
> you're awesome.....I see why I'm attracted to you.
> 
> ~Haz~



awh, shucks... I'm already taken, but

Roger that Padactor! and thanks!


~Ender~

----------


## MaNiCC

Whoressss, abba has arrived

----------


## -Ender-

How's it going dancing queen?

----------


## Kratos

> I'm pretty big everyone!!



 :Liar: 
 :7up:  :7up:  :7up:

----------


## MaNiCC

> How's it going dancing queen?


Good ender, bit tired though been really busy


What about you bro?

----------


## MaNiCC

wheres all the whores at?

----------


## Dukkit

kratos - cut your hair. get back to work

haz - fukk a goat

siggy - miss you boo

reed - equals tiny

manic - you cool

ender - gimmie a reach around

night all

----------


## Skully44420

looks like i won't be hitting the weights anytime soon  : 1106:

----------


## MaNiCC

Abba abba abba abbaa

----------


## MaNiCC

> looks like i won't be hitting the weights anytime soon


skully thats fvkedd upp.........

----------


## RA

Get it sewn up. In a couple weeks ur back on the weights :Wink/Grin: 





> looks like i won't be hitting the weights anytime soon

----------


## Ernst

For some reason I now want rare meat.

----------


## sigman roid

Afternoon Moose/Cal

Who's in the House of Whores today??

----------


## sigman roid

I see RA

RA where you been?

----------


## sigman roid

Dukkit you ever speak to VP??

----------


## sigman roid

Ernst where are you??????????

----------


## MaNiCC

ABBA is here

erns is too busy enjoying the new semester  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## sigman roid

> looks like i won't be hitting the weights anytime soon


Stick a plaster on it and go gym skully...lol

----------


## sigman roid

Abba whats happening today??

We got covered in snow down here

----------


## Ernst

I'm at school. Class starts in a few.

----------


## Ernst

Crossing my fingers this class doesn't suck as bad as the last one. I mean you're bound to study chemistry in a chemistry class sometime, right?

----------


## sigman roid

> Crossing my fingers this class doesn't suck as bad as the last one. I mean you're bound to study chemistry in a chemistry class sometime, right?


You'd think so Erns

----------


## Kratos

poop and then planet fitness

----------


## Ernst

:Welcome:

----------


## Dukkit

looks like its gonna be an october wedding. 

our reception is going to be a masked ball. ohh yeah. all my juiced up buds will be there. and my girls hot friends of course

----------


## calgarian

i switch to tren a 100mg ED **** it what a worse can happen for a week.....lets just kill and burn and be happy

----------


## calgarian

> looks like its gonna be an october wedding. 
> 
> our reception is going to be a masked ball. ohh yeah. all my juiced up buds will be there. and my girls hot friends of course


I need a invitation card..................

----------


## Mooseman33

good shit Dukkit.

congrats my brother, real glad to hear good news...

----------


## Dukkit

hmm. tren . lol

and youll get an invite. not sure if my girl will let me invite the whole board though  :Smilie:

----------


## Ernst

> looks like its gonna be an october wedding. 
> 
> our reception is going to be a masked ball. ohh yeah. all my juiced up buds will be there. and my girls hot friends of course


There will be a dozen children whose father was "the guy in the ***** mask at Uncle Dukkit's reception."

----------


## Ernst

I starred that out 'cause I don't know what Cal is going as yet  :LOL:

----------


## calgarian

> good shit Dukkit.
> 
> congrats my brother, real glad to hear good news...


u not talking to me or what?

----------


## MaNiCC

afternoon bitches

----------


## Ernst

It's 9am  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MaNiCC

its 5pm here  :7up:

----------


## Ernst

Love the rain. It's pouring here.

----------


## MaNiCC

our rains stopped for the moment,, you had class today?

----------


## Dukkit

i need some winny. should be here this week

----------


## Mooseman33

> u not talking to me or what?


what are u talking about crazy canadian...i said hello to u..
u must still be on ur period....

Dukkit...winny is for p_ssies...

----------


## MaNiCC

so moose you do winny  :LOL:

----------


## calgarian

> what are u talking about crazy canadian...i said hello to u..
> u must still be on ur period....
> 
> Dukkit...winny is for p_ssies...


Period or drought  :LOL:

----------


## Ernst

No class. It's Martin Luther King day. A holiday.

----------


## Mooseman33

> so moose you do winny


Abba, making jokes today...

i drink winny while shooting tren /test into my calf with a 10 gauge pinn....

yeah, im that guy....internet tough guy comming thru, better make way...

----------


## Dukkit

the winny is for PVSSY!
givin it to my cat. hes lookin rather skinny lately

----------


## Kratos

I'm taking winny right now

----------


## MaNiCC

lol moose, made me laugh other day when you said you was going to be an internet tough guy, damn erns we dont have tht holiday

----------


## sigman roid

Im back i fell a sleep

Congrats dukkit,Dont forget Siggys invite

----------


## sigman roid

Whores are lame today

Im outta here

----------


## calgarian

me too

----------


## -Ender-

Nothing worse than a lame whore! might have to put the lot of ya down!

----------


## MaNiCC

> Nothing worse than a lame whore! might have to put the lot of ya down!


sup bitches

----------


## -Ender-

> sup bitches


not sure about the bitches, but I'm fine.

How are you doing ABBA?

----------


## MaNiCC

that was aimed at cal/siggy/moose


im good ender just ramming down the chicken

what you doing?

----------


## dangerous dan

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhHHHHHHHHH!!!!!

----------


## jbm

> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhHHHHHHHHH!!!!!

----------


## dangerous dan

:Smilie:  ..

----------


## Friend

Keeping up with the Kardashians

----------


## calgarian

Morning Moose /Siggy and rest of the whore bags........wont be here long...dont feel like it

----------


## Mooseman33

morning Siggy/Cal/Ender/Abba
and all the rest whore nut sacks..

busy today, will be in and out

----------


## -Ender-

Morning Cal and Moose.

in and out like a quick lay.

----------


## sigman roid

Afternoon cal/Moose

Anybody here

----------


## sigman roid

Afternoon Ender

----------


## calgarian

> Morning Cal and Moose.
> 
> in and out like a quick lay.


just like i do to r thread  :LOL:

----------


## sigman roid

> is it just me or it bothers someone else when a really fat guy holding a extra large coke in one hand a burger in the other hand and eating like its his last day alive?


Are you spying on me?

----------


## calgarian

> Are you spying on me?


u drink diet coke not the regular so i wasnt talking about u  :LOL:

----------


## -Ender-

> Are you spying on me?


What is best in life?

----------


## calgarian

> What are your wife's stats?


lets not talk about families please ....keep it among us......

----------


## -Ender-

Nice weather we're having, EH!?

----------


## calgarian

> I was just hoping i could get sombodys stats out of him...
> At least we know what tires he runs.


lets just not go there please....

----------


## sigman roid

> What is best in life?


??????

----------


## sigman roid

> lets just not go there please....


Agreed.

----------


## -Ender-

^^ you and me both. 
Last post

----------


## MaNiCC

Sigman plays his cards close to his chest

----------


## calgarian

> Sigman plays his cards close to his chest


or his moobs  :LOL:

----------


## sigman roid

Im the new and improved Ender secret agent.

----------


## Kratos

> hows ur weight these days?


I think I've turned the corner as far as weight
first week I shot up like 8 pounds or more
was 266 at the highest
weighed in the other day at 263
gonna go lift today and see what's up
overall I think the cycle is going well though
muscles are hard and strong and I think bf is going down
guessing the weight gain was bodyfat

----------


## Mooseman33

u wankers across the pond, have a question for u..

u guys ever hear the group "the beautiful south"

----------


## sigman roid

> Sigman plays his cards close to his chest


I cant get the cards close to my chest because of my belly...lol

----------


## sigman roid

> u wankers across the pond, have a question for u..
> 
> u guys ever hear the group "the beautiful south"


Yeah i've heard of them Moose dont know what kind of music they play though

----------


## MaNiCC

> u wankers across the pond, have a question for u..
> 
> u guys ever hear the group "the beautiful south"


in reply to the mofo across the pond yes i have  :Smilie: 

siggy whats ur cup size?

do u wear a sports bra whilst training?

----------


## MaNiCC

> I think I've turned the corner as far as weight
> first week I shot up like 8 pounds or more
> was 266 at the highest
> weighed in the other day at 263
> gonna go lift today and see what's up
> overall I think the cycle is going well though
> muscles are hard and strong and I think bf is going down
> guessing the weight gain was bodyfat


 :7up:

----------


## sigman roid

> in reply to the mofo across the pond yes i have 
> 
> siggy whats ur cup size?
> 
> do u wear a sports bra whilst training?


No my moobs just sit on my belly

----------


## calgarian

> I think I've turned the corner as far as weight
> first week I shot up like 8 pounds or more
> was 266 at the highest
> weighed in the other day at 263
> gonna go lift today and see what's up
> overall I think the cycle is going well though
> muscles are hard and strong and I think bf is going down
> guessing the weight gain was bodyfat


so with dnp how much did u loose in totAL B4 Y Start THIS CYCLE?

----------


## Kratos

> so with dnp how much did u loose in totAL B4 Y Start THIS CYCLE?


hard to say
I was all of 275 when I started the dnp cycle and not looking my best imo
got as low as 246 pounds on the scale 1 day
I was excited because everyone says you loose even more weight when you come off from the bloat.

It didn't happen that way for me. Over the next 6 weeks or so after coming off I was doing a shit ton of cardio daily in addition to lifting. I wanted my endurance back as I hadn't done much of anything endurnace related since before my last tren cycle. So like summer time since I hit the cadio.

tren cycle-->carnival cruise-->DNP
can't do cardio on any of those

So I was working out like a champ but diet wasn't perfect due to holidays.
I was really suprized to watch my weight creep back to almost 260 by the time I started this cycle. I should have lost weight with the training I was doing...although I was drinking and not eating great. No way did I expect to regain that much weight. IDK, I'd say it was some rebound from the DNP. The muscles filling back out...not sure.

But anyway, net I'm still down from the 275 and still working on it.
So like 13 pounds net loss so far...but I'm hoping that I'm holding some water, and I've got 4 weeks to go...would like to end a few pounds less.

----------


## Kratos

> I think I've turned the corner as far as weight
> first week I shot up like 8 pounds or more
> was 266 at the highest
> weighed in the other day at 263
> gonna go lift today and see what's up
> overall I think the cycle is going well though
> muscles are hard and strong and I think bf is going down
> guessing the weight gain was bodyfat


last line should be water weight
I'm running a good amout of test
can't imagine I would be putting on an once of fat with my current calorie intake.

Running a decent dose of test e so water weight is likely the cause.

----------


## Kratos

front loaded 1gram of test first day
took 600mg of test 5 days later
been 6 days since that, gonna shoot maybe another 600mg today

----------


## Kratos

taking about 60mg var
and 30mg winny
every day split in doses

I say about cause they are liquid

the var is a pain in the ass in liquid cause it always crashes daily and I have to re-heat

----------


## calgarian

> last line should be water weight
> I'm running a good amout of test
> can't imagine I would be putting on an once of fat with my current calorie intake.
> 
> Running a decent dose of test e so water weight is likely the cause.


i gain 13 lbs from test and now i stopeed so i am peeing like a rhino

----------


## calgarian

what u think about
tren e 700
eq 500 test e 500 EW cycle cutting?

----------


## Kratos

> what u think about
> tren e 700
> eq 500 test e 500 EW cycle cutting?


too much gear for a cutting cycle
and eq likely to make you hungry
you'll end up bulking up like a mo fo

----------


## Kratos

I feel like I look pretty good in the mirror, and bf is going down
as long as I end the cycle with less pounds then I started, I'll be happy
may run dnp again

----------


## Mooseman33

Cal, the eq will have u wanting to eat everything u see...

----------


## Kratos

the meridia I'm taking is a big help
food is repulsive

I'll hit my goal eventually
at least I'm headed in a direction I like
My legs are freakin solid right now

actually they're so sore from doing daily high intensity cadio...I'm getting a little tenonitis in my feet, calves and stuff. Gotta take a couple days off of cardio. But damn my quads are huge and solid.
arms look good, stomach looking flatter and firmer...getting better every day

----------


## Kratos

> Cal, the eq will have u wanting to eat everything u see...


yeah, I don't know why people call it a cutting compound...far as I can tell it's completely useless for all people coming from the higher bodyfat end of the spectrum.

to weak to bulk and build muscle and makes you too hungry to cut
for some 160 pound dude that's 6'4'' that doesn't know what a knife and fork are for, it might be helpful.

----------


## Mooseman33

whats the deal with this meridia?
any side efects?
legal to purchase?

would love a true appetite destroyer

----------


## Kratos

> whats the deal with this meridia?
> any side efects?
> legal to purchase?
> 
> would love a true appetite destroyer


script to purchace unless your source carries it
can be side effects...I'm not getting any as far as I know

it destroys appetite
phenteramine is another good one

----------


## calgarian

> too much gear for a cutting cycle
> and eq likely to make you hungry
> you'll end up bulking up like a mo fo





> Cal, the eq will have u wanting to eat everything u see...


what should i use instead used winny and masteron already.....i want to be harder

----------


## calgarian

moosey still waiting for ur reply my man

----------


## Kratos

what results have you seen on your current cycle
I'm liking the var winny combo
suprized how hard it's making me
but nothing should harden you up more then tren and mast

----------


## Kratos

have you gained weight? lost weight?
results good?

----------


## calgarian

> have you gained weight? lost weight?
> results good?


gained 16 lbs but no sides from tren E so should i re do the same cycle? or should i add eq to it as well.

----------


## Mooseman33

how did the masteron work for u cal?

----------


## calgarian

> how did the masteron work for u cal?


felt nothing except awsome pump...nno rage no nothing

----------


## sigman roid

Sig be back later

----------


## MaNiCC

dont leave me siggy :Tear:

----------


## MaNiCC

Any Uk lads had bloodwork done


where etc?

*MaNiC*

----------


## -Ender-

W
h
o
r
e
s

----------


## Kratos

soooooooo hott even though it's 15 degrees out

----------


## sigman roid

> Any Uk lads had bloodwork done
> 
> 
> where etc?
> 
> *MaNiC*


I had it done in the woolpack..lol

----------


## bjpennnn

> yeah mans pants..lol


lollll

----------


## MaNiCC

> I had it done in the woolpack..lol


they dont let southern fairies in the wool pack :Liar:

----------


## Ernst

I adopted a cat today from the shelter. 

>^..^<

----------


## Kratos

cats are lame
a man needs a dog to protect the house

----------


## Friend

> I adopted a cat today from the shelter. 
> 
> >^..^<


How will you be serving it?

----------


## Ernst

I like all animals. And I don't need a dog for protection. If a dog took a chunk out of you it would be getting off easy compared to what I have in store.  :0icon Chainsaw:

----------


## bjpennnn

ephedrine is my friendddddddd

----------


## sigman roid

Afternoon Homos

----------


## Kratos

I'm done with DNP forever I think
it makes me so lazy and useless

----------


## bjpennnn

never ran dont think i will ever need to, that stuff sounds harsh.

----------


## Hazard

think i'll just use T3..... that along with HGH and tren ought to do the trick.....

~Haz~

----------


## smokeyd

i wanna run t3 for the rest of my life,,, think my thyroid is lazy like the rest of me

----------


## dangerous dan

Just bought myself tiesto and its a rave....even better hes coming to sheffield in march :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  i need tickets quick....

Evening siggy/moose/cal/dingle/ernst/haz/kratos 

Who feels sexi today????

----------


## dangerous dan

Back shortly...

----------


## Hazard

> Just bought myself tiesto and its a rave....even better hes coming to sheffield in march i need tickets quick....
> 
> Evening siggy/moose/cal/dingle/ernst/haz/kratos 
> 
> Who feels sexi today????


DAMNIT.... burn that cd and mail it to me  :Smilie: 

~Haz~

----------


## Hazard

> i wanna run t3 for the rest of my life,,, think my thyroid is lazy like the rest of me


LMFAO! Funniest thing i've read all day......

~Haz~

----------


## MaNiCC

fvkinnn womennnn :0icon Pissedoff: 

evening slappers

----------


## dangerous dan

sup manicc???

slut problems??

----------


## MaNiCC

> sup manicc???
> 
> slut problems??


yeah bro im getting in too deep too fast

----------


## dangerous dan

i dont see any PM abba

----------


## bjpennnn

dont get me started on girls, ha.

----------


## MaNiCC

> dont get me started on girls, ha.


you cant say that and not start

im all ears

----------


## MaNiCC

any slappers?

----------


## calgarian

morning siggy moosey,kane and rest of the whorebags

----------


## Dukkit

hey whores

daddy is home

----------


## calgarian

pooping???

----------


## Mooseman33

mornig siggy,cal,abba, ender, all the rest.

life sucks today, my engine on my car is going to blow any day, have to get a new car.
an i am having horrible chick issues, fvking bi-polar woman will be the death of me...

i hate emotions..

----------


## calgarian

> mornig siggy,cal,abba, ender, all the rest.
> 
> life sucks today, my engine on my car is going to blow any day, have to get a new car.
> an i am having horrible chick issues, *fvking bi-polar woman will be the death of me...*
> 
> i hate emotions..


want me to call u????right now???? we need to talk

----------


## Mooseman33

at work now.
and to be honest, im really fvked in the head...just feel like a bitch today

----------


## Mooseman33

but we need to talk later bro, catch up

----------


## calgarian

> at work now.
> and to be honest, im really fvked in the head...just feel like a bitch today





> but we need to talk later bro, catch up


I know exactly how u feel...tell me when u want me to call?

----------


## Dukkit

yeah im stressin too

car is totalled. im driving it soo illgally right now.

my girl and i are bitching bout ex's

shes due this week to have the baby

its just alot going on.

----------


## calgarian

> yeah im stressin too
> 
> car is totalled. im driving it soo illgally right now.
> 
> *my girl and i are bitching bout ex's*
> 
> shes due this week to have the baby
> 
> its just alot going on.


avoid pissing her offf she is emotional once in ur life keep ur mouth shit no matter what u do is not good enough but look at the good side it will be over soon but please avoid arguments.....

----------


## Mooseman33

wish u nothing but the best dukkit....

----------


## -Ender-

Watch out for Lollipop Man when you head home from the local

----------


## Dukkit

hey hoes. much homo love for you guys

yeah i said it. homo love

bahahah

----------


## Ernst

I'm touched. Down there.

----------


## sigman roid

Afternoon Ender/Erns/Dukkit

----------


## calgarian

morning siggy,moose, kane, dukkit and rest of the whores

----------


## -Ender-

> hey hoes. much homo love for you guys
> 
> yeah i said it. homo love
> 
> bahahah

----------


## calgarian

> 


and believe me it works all the time if my son stop saying "Mama" all the time.....

----------


## Ernst

Bedtime :/

Looks like I'm going to start working again soon. Blech. At least I'll have more money. I hear gh isn't cheap.  :Evil2:

----------


## Dukkit

ohh GH? thatll be fun ernst!

morning everyone

supposed to get a blizzard here tonight.

hoping to get snowed in with my girl. but hopefully she doesnt go into labor and i have to deliver a baby. lmao

----------


## calgarian

> ohh GH? thatll be fun ernst!
> 
> morning everyone
> 
> supposed to get a blizzard here tonight.
> 
> hoping to get snowed in with my girl. but hopefully she doesnt go into labor and *i have to deliver a baby*. lmao


for all the things HOLY hope that doesnt happen.....ever seen a baby got delivered???

----------


## sigman roid

Afternoon Ender

----------


## sigman roid

Pm Cal

----------


## Hazard

hey bitches.....

I'm headin into NYC tonight again for a night of raunchy fun with random women  :Smilie: 

~Haz~

----------


## calgarian

> hey bitches.....
> 
> I'm headin into NYC tonight again for a night of raunchy fun with random women 
> 
> ~Haz~


u still married? or got rid of her ?

----------


## calgarian

> Pm Cal


replied.......

----------


## sigman roid

> hey bitches.....
> 
> I'm headin into NYC tonight again for a night of raunchy fun with random men 
> 
> ~Haz~


Haz do you have to tell us about it...lol

----------


## calgarian

> Haz do you have to tell us about it...lol


Haz is a show off

----------


## sigman roid

Read Haz's Quote in my post cal

----------


## calgarian

> Read Haz's Quote in my post cal


good now dingle?

----------


## -Ender-

> ohh GH? thatll be fun ernst!
> 
> morning everyone
> 
> supposed to get a blizzard here tonight.
> 
> hoping to get snowed in with my girl. but hopefully she doesnt go into labor and i have to deliver a baby. lmao

----------


## sigman roid

> good now dingle?


Cal you confuse the hell out of me sometimes

----------


## Mooseman33

Siggy/Cal/Ender/show off Haz

and morning to all u other whore sacks....

----------


## Dukkit

haz almost had a 3 some with guys last weekend. lol

----------


## Hazard

u guys are so ghey......



~Haz~

----------


## calgarian

> Siggy/Cal/Ender/show off Haz
> 
> and morning to all u other whore sacks....


Morning moosey.......how it goes

this is for u
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=418760

----------


## Mooseman33

posted in there.....

got shot down real hard at gym yesterday.....

----------


## calgarian

> posted in there.....
> 
> got shot down real hard at gym yesterday.....


details...please!!!!!

----------


## sigman roid

> posted in there.....
> 
> got shot down real hard at gym yesterday.....


More info Moose

----------


## calgarian

> details...please!!!!!





> More info Moose


now thats scary.......

----------


## sigman roid

I feel like shit today i swear i got the plague coming on or something.

----------


## sigman roid

I bet i caught it in this dirty thread

----------


## calgarian

> I bet i caught it in this dirty thread


stop licking at Enders thread!!!!!

----------


## sigman roid

I havent been in there....Not recently anyway.

----------


## calgarian

> I havent been in there


why????? need Viagra????

----------


## sigman roid

Where did everybody go again?

----------


## calgarian

> Where did everybody go again?


i m here

----------


## sigman roid

Whats going on in canada today cal?

Tonight i think i will have a beer and chill with the wife

----------


## Dukkit

cialis. hmmm

----------


## -Ender-

> I feel like shit today i swear i got the plague coming on or something.


You need beer

----------


## calgarian

> Whats going on in canada today cal?
> 
> Tonight i think i will have a beer and chill with the wife


i am going to watch a hockey game and then chill with wife and kid and I think i am going to pull an all nighter some work needed to be done. on the project...

----------


## Ernst

> Rec drugs are good


Usually. When I turned into a giant orange rat and decided to shave my fur off... not so good.

----------


## Mooseman33

tonight

----------


## Mooseman33

tren is the gift and the curse...

how is ur sleeping and cardio Ernst?

im glad im done with my run, cant wait to sleep...but i will miss the strength...

----------


## calgarian

> tonight


u calling what time?

----------


## Ernst

Sleeping is fine. Cardio is shot. Sweat like a pig during sex. Copious night sweats.

----------


## MaNiCC

> So they gave you the prop for the tremors, the diaz to chill, and the ven for the crazy?


correctamundo

----------


## MaNiCC

> What kind of pct you running after that...lol


not sure any suggestions?

----------


## Ernst

> correctamundo


Damn I'm good. Like a fcuking physician's desk reference.

----------


## RangersLTW

what up

----------


## sigman roid

> not sure any suggestions?


Try zopiclone knocks you the fuk out..lol

----------


## sigman roid

Sup rangers

----------


## Ernst

Sup Ranger?

----------


## IM708

ErnstHatAngst, now to call me bitter is a little harsh, matter of fact would fit the bill better lol.

----------


## RangersLTW

Long time bros

----------


## MaNiCC

> Try zopiclone knocks you the fuk out..lol


used to take them, 7.5mg white ones, leave a steely taste in mouth, dont work

the psyc mentioned adding another ssri in 6 weeks 15mg of something on a night

cant remember the name.......

----------


## Ernst

> ErnstHatAngst, now to call me bitter is a little harsh, matter of fact would fit the bill better lol.


Jealous of my post count? And my awesome deca -only cycle? But I'm no newb, just so you know. I have a tribulus pct lined up.

----------


## IM708

> Jealous of my post count? And my awesome deca-only cycle? But I'm no newb, just so you know. I have a tribulus pct lined up.


  :What?: , anything else you want to get off your chest? Im listening...

----------


## Ernst

I did have a question for you the other day IM, since you are the supp guru. I was looking at arginine and was wondering if the ethyl ester stuff was any better. I've always just bought the generic L-arginine.

----------


## sigman roid

> Jealous of my post count? And my awesome deca-only cycle? But I'm no newb, just so you know. I have a tribulus pct lined up.


hahahahaha

----------


## sigman roid

> used to take them, 7.5mg white ones, leave a steely taste in mouth, dont work
> 
> the psyc mentioned adding another ssri in 6 weeks 15mg of something on a night
> 
> cant remember the name.......


They worked well for me Manicc

----------


## IM708

Nah, buy yourself AAKG for a preworkout supplement

----------


## Ernst

AAKG? I'll look into it, thanks.

----------


## -Ender-

Reported!

----------


## IM708

I had a discussion about AAKG over on the "other" site in the supps section. Read it if you got time.

----------


## sigman roid

Ender wheres the title?

----------


## Ernst

> I had a discussion about AAKG over on the "other" site in the supps section. Read it if you got time.


Will do.  :Smilie:

----------


## calgarian

success is only my motherfvcking option failure is not.....

----------


## -Ender-

> Ender wheres the title?


Admin must be busy

----------


## Ernst

Interesting read. I'll read it a couple more times to really digest it. I think when my current supply of L-arginine runs out I may give that AAKG a shot. I'm not big on supps as a whole, but felt the arginine was one of a few that was worthwhile.

----------


## IM708

> Interesting read. I'll read it a couple more times to really digest it. I think when my current supply of L-arginine runs out I may give that AAKG a shot. I'm not big on supps as a whole, but felt the arginine was one of a few that was worthwhile.


 Supps industry is a bloated mess, all the good ones you can count between your fingers. Evidence so far suggests that AAKG is pretty good, glad I could help.

----------


## Mooseman33

ok IM, seeing as i know shit about supps,and u are the guru, i need a name of a company to get some good creatine from...

throw the moose a bone brother..

----------


## IM708

AST micronized creatine monohydrate.

http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=1431

----------


## Mooseman33

thank you sir

----------


## Ernst

I'm back... kind of fell into the supp rabbit hole there. Lots of interesting reading, sans much of the idiot pollution we see here.

----------


## Dukkit

sweet. just found out work is closed tomorrow. due to the impending blizzard. now if work #2 would shut down. damnit

----------


## IM708

Lucky me i get to go to work, then go smoke hookah til 1am after that lol. later bros

----------


## IM708

Whats up dukkit, long time bud

----------


## Ernst

Impending blizzard sounds like fun. Just snow me in with my girl, my weights, and my food. I'll be a happy man.

----------


## Ernst

Later IM. Thanks.

----------


## DCI

Hello ladies?

----------


## sigman roid

> haha, they're funny looking
> I'm thinking of adopting a grey hound


There nice dogs Kratos,But they look like they need food.

----------


## sigman roid

I huff dbol

----------


## -Ender-

> i huff dbol


stats!?

----------


## MaNiCC

> stats!?


you got more chance of getting blood from a stone then stats from siggy

----------


## sigman roid

> stats!?


5'11 120lbs 40%bf

----------


## Ernst

Siggy doesn't want to frighten you with his hugeness.

----------


## sigman roid

> Siggy doesn't want to frighten you with his hugeness.


See Erns got the right idea,if you realise how huge i am you may treat me differently and i cant have that.Just think of me as tiny like the rest of you and all will be good...lol

----------


## Mooseman33

siggy is really a midget..

----------


## sigman roid

> siggy is really a midget..


hahaha....talking of midgets who's seen a film called midget in a suitcase

----------


## Mooseman33

dont watch midgets, they creep me the fvk out....

have nightmares when i see there little asses...

----------


## Kratos

> There nice dogs Kratos,But they look like they need food.


they don't have any sub-q fat
that's why you can't leave them outside
it would be a dream body for a bodybuilder

I think they look redic
but my grand-dad use to take me to the dog track when I was like 13...he died quite awhile ago.
it would be kinda to remember him, back then I wanted to adopt one cause I read about what happend to them after they were done racing. Now a lot of them find homes but I'd still feel better about adopting one.

plus puppies are freakin a-holes and destroy your shit and I miss having a dog

----------


## ghettoboyd

> dont watch midgets, they creep me the fvk out....
> 
> have nightmares when i see there little asses...


i think midgets are great...you got your lawyer midget your biker midget the banker midget....you can collect them all and display them on your front lawn... :7up:  :7up:

----------


## MaNiCC

Whats everybody up to?

----------


## Dukkit

i used to have a pet midget. but i lost him in a department store. under all those clothing racks ya know? never saw him again.  :Frown:

----------


## Dukkit

he was such a dear cute midget. he'd sit on my feet during the winter when my toes got cold

he'd flush the toilet after i poo'd

and he'd walk under girls wearing short skirts and take pics for my portfolio.

he shall be missed

----------


## Dukkit

i think coffee is in my near future

was up all weekend taking care of my baby girl. starting to catch up to me

good thing im staying home alone tonight and sleeping.

----------


## ghettoboyd

> i think coffee is in my near future
> 
> was up all weekend taking care of my baby girl. starting to catch up to me
> 
> good thing im staying home alone tonight and sleeping.


it will get easyer in a few weeks bro once she start sleeping all night....

----------


## ghettoboyd

> i used to have a pet midget. but i lost him in a department store. under all those clothing racks ya know? never saw him again.


sorry about that bro...i think i took him,i thought he was clepto midget...didnt have one at the time....ive recently aquired one so ill send yours back to you soon....

----------


## sigman roid

Midget in a suitcase is a porno some dude carrys a midget woman around in a suitcase and gets her out every now and again to **** her its not nice watching a midget getting banged

----------


## sigman roid

> it will get easyer in a few weeks bro once she start sleeping all night....


My little one is coming up 5 months and still wakes up 3 times a night.....lol

----------


## ghettoboyd

> My little one is coming up 5 months and still wakes up 3 times a night.....lol


uggg,thats rough bro....i guess i got lucky cus my daughter started to sleep all night in about a month...i guess i thought that was normal but i dont have the experience that you do bro...

----------


## Mooseman33

drug the kid and get some sleep................

----------


## Dukkit

im gonna lose it on this immigrant ass guy who keeps flirting with my girl on facebook

every comment is like "hey hot momma" "oh shes cute like her mom" blah blah blah

i told my girl to tell him to relax. or next step is, he gets to meet me. 

and the tren isnt helping.

----------


## Dukkit

bunch of fukkin pansy ass bitches who think theyre whores in here

your not whores

im the king whore.

your all peasants

----------


## ghettoboyd

> im gonna lose it on this immigrant ass guy who keeps flirting with my girl on facebook
> 
> every comment is like "hey hot momma" "oh shes cute like her mom" blah blah blah
> 
> i told my girl to tell him to relax. or next step is, he gets to meet me. 
> 
> and the tren isnt helping.


thats why im not on facebook...i like being a goast on the internet....my wife keeps getting pressure from her friends to join...i dont care if she dose but i told her when all her ex bf come nocking(and thay will) there might be problems with us....so far she hasnt joined...

----------


## ghettoboyd

> bunch of fukkin pansy ass bitches who think theyre whores in here
> 
> your not whores
> 
> im the king whore.
> 
> your all peasants


im just a wannabee whore...i try and all but could never match your supream level of whoreness....i salute you my king...

----------


## Dukkit

lol. yeah thats the negative of the internet. communication lines are too open

and your tryin ghetto. i shall name you... my whore in training!

----------


## Dukkit

oats. tuna. spinach. half an apple. weight gainer

meal #4 down.

----------


## Kratos

legs and cardio done

----------


## Dukkit

today is titty day

legs tomorrow

and cardio... never i say!! never!!

----------


## Mooseman33

facebook/myspace is the downfall to all relationships....

----------


## -Ender-

> facebook/myspace is the downfall to all relationships....


^X2 my brother!

When you start getting long winded messages from old fukpals: It's time to cut the fukking rope and watch the sh|t fall away.

----------


## Kratos

I dumped a girl over facebook once
play by play is somewhere in the old whore thread
good times

----------


## Kratos

my current gf relationship requested me on facebook and I ignored her
no good can come of it
that was like 8 months ago

----------


## Dukkit

bahahahaha. fukkin kratos. i wish i had your mentality man

----------


## Kratos

chicken boob and bbq sauce
yumm

----------


## Dukkit

gym done.

going out for food and drinks tonight with some peeps

should be fun

----------


## DCI

I'm still recovering from Saturday night I think I drank a bottle of Jager. I did get the lad behind the bar to give me a glass with 5 shots in it and some redbull lmao

----------


## -Ender-

I have a relationship with the green bottle wearing a red stag.
That relationship was founded long ago.. and continues to this day.


matter of fact! I'm heading for the freezer right now. thanks for the inspiration D.

----------


## -Ender-

Auszug Edelster Krauter

----------


## calgarian

> Im Back what I miss?


were u gone didnt even notice  :LOL: 


yes i am an asshole my bi-polar friend

----------


## bjpennnn

> no workout


well i love working out so i guess it does not seem like a chore. I hate doing dishes I guess I am spoiled like that my chick use to do them for me 24/7 now shes gone ha I have to do them myself.

----------


## MaNiCC

> were u gone didnt even notice 
> 
> 
> yes i am an asshole my bi-polar friend


 :Aajack:

----------


## calgarian

> well i love working out so i guess it does not seem like a chore. I hate doing dishes I guess I am spoiled like that my chick use to do them for me 24/7 now shes gone ha I have to do them myself.


gone as u kick her to the curb?

grab urself paper plates problem solved

----------


## calgarian

> 


it took u that long to  :Aajack:  damn these depression pills are good  :LOL:

----------


## bjpennnn

> gone as u kick her to the curb?
> 
> grab urself paper plates problem solved


ya, i already did to. But i am still cooking eggs, chicken, steak on pans. Still annoying ha.

----------


## calgarian

> ya, i already did to. But i am still cooking eggs, chicken, steak on pans. Still annoying ha.


oh cry baby ...  :LOL:

----------


## MaNiCC

> it took u that long to  damn these depression pills are good


Lol if only you knew

----------


## calgarian

> Lol if only you knew


actually i do kept at it for 30 minutes without anything coming out of it cant tell u whole story

----------


## Dukkit

just went and visited this chick who just gave birth to a baby boy.... that may possibly be mine. 

but im pretty sure hes not. 

looks nothing like me. and has reddish hair with darker eyes

----------


## Dukkit

i didnt tell you guys that story did i?

lol

was bangin this married chick. she got preggo. but could be mine or the husbands.

like i said... pretty sure its not mine.

my intuition says so

----------


## Skully44420

on a roll huh dukkit? LOL

----------


## MaNiCC

Any whores?

----------


## -Ender-

Morning MaNiCC

----------


## sigman roid

Afternoon Moose you got pm
Afternoon Cal/Ender/Dukkit/Kratos/Dingle/Erns/Bjp/Skully

Anyone i forgot,If so good afternoon.

----------


## MaNiCC

> Morning MaNiCC


Morning agent ender

Hows things?

----------


## MaNiCC

You lost cockney geeza

On the plus side you got that vital away goal

----------


## Dukkit

and..... dukki is back

----------


## MaNiCC

> and..... dukki is back


Hows parenting?

----------


## Dukkit

i dunno

ive been working both jobs. havent even seen them since sun morn. 

lol

but theyre doing well

----------


## Dukkit

i come into the whore house

and all you bitches leave

scaredy cats

----------


## sigman roid

> You lost cockney geeza
> 
> On the plus side you got that vital away goal


it was a fukking joke Manicc,but the away goal will help.

----------


## MaNiCC

I aint scared of anybody you slapper


i didnt see the game what happened?

----------


## sigman roid

I cant even bring myself to think about it Manicc.

All i can say is portos goals were a joke.

----------


## Dukkit

hmm coffee

----------


## sigman roid

Dukkit you still with your girl or have you split up?

----------


## MaNiCC

> hmm coffee


Thats a good call. gonna get myself a cup

----------


## Dukkit

siggy... we're still together

talked some shit out

told her to bear with me till tren cycle is over. hah

----------


## sigman roid

Thats good Dukkit

Stick it out brother.

----------


## Dukkit

got told i look 235 by aguy at the gym last night. 

he didnt believe im 225.

----------


## Mooseman33

morning Siggy,cal,ender,abba, dukkit (the baby maker)

and anyone else...

to much to type everyday, piss off/....

----------


## sigman roid

> morning Siggy,cal,ender,abba, dukkit (the baby maker)
> 
> and anyone else...
> 
> to much to type everyday, piss off/....


You in a bad mood Moose?

----------


## Dukkit

moosie poo

----------


## Mooseman33

not really siggy...

just have a ton of shit to do today

----------


## Dukkit

im sleepy

----------


## sigman roid

> not really siggy...
> 
> just have a ton of shit to do today


You and me both mate.

----------


## sigman roid

Wheres cal today?

----------


## Mooseman33

trying on some new thongs............

----------


## Dukkit

and heels. 

he loves those heels

----------


## Kratos

made up with gf last night
tren sweat soaked her mattress durring sex yesterday
she had a fan blowing on the mattress trying to dry it when I left

leaving for skiing today

----------


## calgarian

> *sigh*
> 
> Why are women crazy?


just pretend u r crazier then them and u get all u want and then some.......dont ask why just show them u r crazier and rest will be easy...

----------


## Mooseman33

USA,USA,USA....how u like us now Canada.....

Morning Siggy,Cal,Ender, everyone else....

USA,USA,USA

----------


## calgarian

> USA,USA,USA....how u like us now Canada.....
> 
> Morning Siggy,Cal,Ender, everyone else....
> 
> USA,USA,USA


Yeah yeah beat us after 1964..........we are beating ur asses for past 40 yrs and u did it once.....big deal........

Oh yeah and morning I am fully loaded this morning so I will be the biggest asshole on this board  :LOL:

----------


## calgarian

u guys call urself whores......pathetic.........u should all kill ur sorry skinny asses

----------


## Mooseman33

Goal.............USA,USA,USA

----------


## calgarian

> Goal.............USA,USA,USA


sure rub it in wait till Canada Kick ur ass in Curling........

----------


## Mooseman33

Cal, canada is really shitting the bed this year...

how the canadian news, are they slamming the usa

----------


## Dukkit

so... im in a really good mood today

had a great time with my girls yesterday

slept well last night

migraine is mostly gone

think ill bump my tren dose up. lol

----------


## calgarian

> Cal, canada is really shitting the bed this year...
> 
> how the canadian news, are they slamming the usa


NO they were just saying that the main difference was the goalie........shots were 22, 45 Canada......Canada should pulled Goalie after 2nd goal and put Luango in.......we out played USA but in the end Goalie won the game for you guys......and u know what u guys deserve it because ut Goalie was fantastic.....no argue.

----------


## calgarian

> so... im in a really good mood today
> 
> had a great time with my girls yesterday
> 
> slept well last night
> 
> migraine is mostly gone
> 
> think ill bump my tren dose up. lol


uh-huh ....

and u wont let me start my cycle b4 april...right?

----------


## Mooseman33

goalie was my very own Buffalo Sabre------Miller.....

guy is a stud..

----------


## Dukkit

cal... when was your last cycle over? and how long was it?

----------


## calgarian

> cal... when was your last cycle over? and how long was it?


12 weeks in the end of december

----------


## sigman roid

> its canadian game!!!!!


Obviously, you needed to find something to do in all that now and ice

----------


## Mooseman33

Cal ur on TRT correct?

----------


## sigman roid

Yeah im sure he's on trt

----------


## calgarian

> goalie was my very own Buffalo Sabre------Miller.....
> 
> guy is a stud..


no argue there I wish they change our goalie to Loango after 2 goals.......then we had a goalie's show

----------


## calgarian

> Cal ur on TRT correct?





> Yeah im sure he's on trt


yep 250mg/ 2 weeks so no pct for me

----------


## calgarian

> Obviously, you needed to find something to do in all that now and ice


where there is always snowy but they cant show it in olympics  :LOL:

----------


## sigman roid

> yep 250mg/ 2 weeks so no pct for me


Might as well start now then

----------


## calgarian

> Might as well start now then


u serious????????

----------


## Mooseman33

i agree...with siggy...

Siggy are u on TRT?

----------


## calgarian

> i agree...with siggy...
> 
> Siggy are u on TRT?


interesting.....what u think Dukkit???

----------


## Mooseman33

u dont have to worry about ever shutting ur system down.
the tren is out of ur system, now u just have test.

u have been back to hrt dose for 2 months.....i say go ahead and blast..
except for the emotional shit ur dealing with, that may be enough of a reason to wait brother....

----------


## sigman roid

> i agree...with siggy...
> 
> Siggy are u on TRT?


Nah not me Moose...you?

----------


## calgarian

> u dont have to worry about ever shutting ur system down.
> the tren is out of ur system, now u just have test.
> 
> u have been back to hrt dose for 2 months.....i say go ahead and blast..
> except for the emotional shit ur dealing with, that may be enough of a reason to wait brother....


well WHat I am thinking is front loading with test prop and tren a. It gives me feeling of a God and my confidence level goes through the roof ( not that I am lacking it anyway) so front load the shit for 3 weeks till tren e and test e kicks in.........and masteron E i will use in the last 8 weeks what seriosly I am thinking is front loading masteron as well and start masteron for 12 weeks as well **** it I am tired of being pvssy.........
U guys think 3 weeks for front loading is enough?

----------


## Dukkit

yeah i agree. forgot you were on trt

start that shit. 
maybe get bloowork first to be safe

im on trt now also

love it

----------


## calgarian

> yeah i agree. forgot you were on trt
> 
> start that shit. 
> maybe get bloowork first to be safe
> 
> im on trt now also
> 
> love it


what you think about the front loading ?????? I know u r not a big fan of it but read the post above you and tell me what u think?

----------


## Mooseman33

if ur going to frontload for 3 weeks, why not just run the short esters the whole way...

----------


## calgarian

> if ur going to frontload for 3 weeks, why not just run the short esters the whole way...


for 12 weeks.......i will feel like a pincushion which I hate

----------


## Mooseman33

man up, u said u were tired of feeeling like a pssy....

----------


## calgarian

> man up, u said u were tired of feeeling like a pssy....


plus wife doesnt know and doing it every day can cause an issue and she will freak out..........

----------


## sigman roid

yeah run short esters for the full 12 weeks pvssy.

----------


## calgarian

> yeah run short esters for the full 12 weeks pvssy.


oh come on...............

----------


## sigman roid

Meeeeeeeeooooow,cal you here...hahaha

----------


## Dukkit

yeah im not a fan of frontloading

your levels will be all over the place

no good

and i would start your masteron at the same time as your test and tren . since its an E ester. needs time to build up like the others

if you want something to kick start the cycle... grab some dbol , abombs, tbol, or something.

----------


## calgarian

> yeah im not a fan of frontloading
> 
> your levels will be all over the place
> 
> no good
> 
> and i would start your masteron at the same time as your test and tren . since its an E ester. needs time to build up like the others
> 
> if you want something to kick start the cycle... grab some dbol, abombs, tbol, or something.


Aye Aye Captain......

----------


## calgarian

> Meeeeeeeeooooow,cal you here...hahaha


LOng easters..........wait till that sucker goes through the roof........

----------


## Hazard

BWAHAHAHA I feel bad for all you bastards......

I'm on my way to being a freakin animal and you're all so tiny.....  :Smilie: 

Happy monday by the way.....

~Haz~

----------


## calgarian

> BWAHAHAHA I feel bad for all you bastards......
> 
> I'm on my way to being a freakin animal and you're all so tiny..... 
> 
> Happy monday by the way.....
> 
> ~Haz~


ummmm ok Einstein

----------


## AnimalJ

Opinions TEST E. 250 mg. 1 cc every 4th day? 3rd day? thoughts?

----------


## Mooseman33

animal ur in florida....

what parts, im in ft. lauderdale

----------


## bjpennnn

if you guys came up on 6 kits of hgh what what you do?

----------


## Hazard

> huntington beach, CA.


the huntington beach badboy.....

I'm jealous man..... i'd love to live there.....

~Haz~

----------


## AnimalJ

> animal ur in florida....
> 
> what parts, im in ft. lauderdale


Palm beach. we are close!

----------


## AnimalJ

> if you guys came up on 6 kits of hgh what what you do?


20 iu a day. LOL :7up:

----------


## Hazard

> if you guys came up on 6 kits of hgh what what you do?


I would run 5iu's a day and save up for a couple more kits. You have enough for 4 months with 6 kits..... buy a couple more and run 6 months at 5iu's/day  :Smilie: 

~Haz~

----------


## AnimalJ

maybe even go on a drip and grow in my sleep  :Wink:

----------


## Hazard

> maybe even go on a drip and grow in my sleep


LMFAO! I couldn't imagine the pain at 20iu's/day......

8iu's is giving me some killer carpal tunnel..... I can only eat with a fork for 15 minutes before my thumb, index, and middle fingers go numb LOL

~Haz~

----------


## bjpennnn

ya it is very beautiful here, i feel like i am on vacation like all the time.

----------


## bjpennnn

> LMFAO! I couldn't imagine the pain at 20iu's/day......
> 
> 8iu's is giving me some killer carpal tunnel..... I can only eat with a for for 15 minutes before my thumb, index, and middle fingers go numb LOL
> 
> ~Haz~


LOL wow

----------


## Dukkit

> if you guys came up on 6 kits of hgh what what you do?


sell it at 3 times the going rate to some rich, moronic highschool kid

then take that profit and buy 18 kits

 :Smilie:

----------


## Mooseman33

i want hgh, but im to cheap....

just gonna rob haz...

better lock ur doors man, mooseman is prowling..

----------


## Hazard

> sell it at 3 times the going rate to some rich, moronic highschool kid
> 
> then take that profit and buy 18 kits


LMFAO! DING DING DING WE HAVE A WINNER!

^^^^ Best idea yet LOL

~Haz~

----------


## AnimalJ

375 mg test every 5th day acceptable?

----------


## Dukkit

> Opinions TEST E. 250 mg. 1 cc every 4th day? 3rd day? thoughts?


well if your just doin 250 a week. then id go with one shot a week. trt style

but if your doing more then that then yeah... every 3 days

----------


## Dukkit

> LMFAO! DING DING DING WE HAVE A WINNER!
> 
> ^^^^ Best idea yet LOL
> 
> ~Haz~


what can i say... i was born with the gift of a Criminal mind  :Smilie:

----------


## Hazard

> i want hgh, but im to cheap....
> 
> just gonna rob haz...
> 
> better lock ur doors man, mooseman is prowling..


I'd let you in with open arms..... but i'd be packin just incase......  :7up: 

~Haz~

----------


## AnimalJ

> well if your just doin 250 a week. then id go with one shot a week. trt style
> 
> but if your doing more then that then yeah... every 3 days


meet in the middle 375 every 5th day until i get my ****in act to together  :7up:

----------


## sigman roid

I need food and theres no one here to feed me...im gonna starve.

----------


## bjpennnn

i just am prone to prolactin sides and hgh increases prolactin lvls. So there is no point for me to run it. I could run caber with it but I think i would rather get rid of it and pick up a new flat screen for my room.

----------


## bjpennnn

40 mgs of ephedrine into the tummy.

----------


## Dukkit

bjpenn is gonna be cracked out

just had coldstone

dark chocolate ice cream with coffee ice cream. peanut butter. graham cracker. cookie dough

perfect

----------


## Dukkit

bjpenn is gonna be cracked out

just had coldstone

dark chocolate ice cream with coffee ice cream. peanut butter. graham cracker. cookie dough

perfect

----------


## Charlie6

holla back?

I love girls who love guys

----------


## sigman roid

Chelsea V Inter whos gonna win?

----------


## Mooseman33

siggy, u talking about soccer?

----------


## Dukkit

boob

----------


## sigman roid

> siggy, u talking about soccer?


Yes Moose in a box football.

----------


## Mooseman33

thats not footbal speed racer.....

its soccer, the only football is in the USA...

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

----------


## sigman roid

Thats not Football in the u.s thats rugby with protection...lol

----------


## bjpennnn

hahahahahaha olay olay olay olay olay olay olayyyyy

----------


## bjpennnn

i saw man u play team america at the pasedena rose bowl like 6 years ago. it was ****en so good they beat the **** out of those mexis.

----------


## Mooseman33

got my first kite-surfing lesson on saturday fellas.....

this is going to be a sick thing....

bj- this should be a good hobby

----------


## sigman roid

> i saw man u play team america at the pasedena rose bowl like 6 years ago. it was ****en so good they beat the **** out of those mexis.


Football is great bjp,the game is starting im outta here.

----------


## Hazard

I used to spear fish..... that was a fun hobby until I found out that great whites spawn off the coast of NJ.....

That ended my spearfishing adventures.....

~Haz~

----------


## Dukkit

i gotta call and reschedule my skydiving from last year.

----------


## sigman roid

> got my first kite-surfing lesson on saturday fellas.....
> 
> this is going to be a sick thing....
> 
> bj- this should be a good hobby


That should be fun Moose 

your gonna come back battered and bruised.

----------


## sigman roid

Inter 1 chelsea 0

----------


## Mooseman33

cant wait to master this....

spearfishing sounds real cool...

love the ocean

----------


## Ernst

> oh Canada beat USA is the final of Olympic


We were a man short. Broduer wasn't on the ice.

----------


## Dukkit

cal... technically half canada's players were from american teams.

so really. america beat america

and hockey is all you guys have. so its like giving a new helmet to a retard... its all you have. its all youll ever have. so take it.. and enjoy it


lol. i dont even watch sports. just wanna bust your balls

----------


## Mooseman33

Mornig Siggy,Cal,Dukkit,Ernst...

Fvck team canada, bunch of jerkoffs......Congrats cal...

did you see Miller got MVP of olympics, he was 148 - 8...in shots defended. that is sick, gave up 8 goals on 148 shots.....

fvck u Canada

----------


## sigman roid

> siggy piggy!!
> 
> i wanna go to the park.
> 
> soon as kai can hold her head up i have plans to throw her in those pouches you sling over your belly and go hiking with her


I got one of them Dukkit but i always end up carrying my little one

----------


## calgarian

> We were a man short. Broduer wasn't on the ice.


excuses excuses

----------


## Dukkit

siggy... well im not gonna hold her if im hiking up a mountain. lol

----------


## calgarian

> cal... technically half canada's players were from american teams.
> 
> so really. america beat america
> 
> and hockey is all you guys have. so its like giving a new helmet to a retard... its all you have. its all youll ever have. so take it.. and enjoy it
> 
> 
> lol. i dont even watch sports. just wanna bust your balls


it just shows how much u know about hockey...its not who u played for is where u were born. Hey we invented the word "EH" and basket ball not that we will ever get credit for it.

----------


## calgarian

> Mornig Siggy,Cal,Dukkit,Ernst...
> 
> Fvck team canada, bunch of jerkoffs......*Congrats cal.*..
> 
> did you see Miller got MVP of olympics, he was 148 - 8...in shots defended. that is sick, gave up 8 goals on 148 shots.....
> 
> *fvck u Canada*


Thank you sir 

Cry baby  :LOL:

----------


## sigman roid

It looks like its gonna rain now.....fukin weather.

----------


## sigman roid

> siggy... well im not gonna hold her if im hiking up a mountain. lol


Good point Duk..lol

----------


## sigman roid

Hockey is lame...lol

----------


## sigman roid

Im still waiting...

----------


## Ernst

I bought myself a nice pair of Bauer skates and went to rule the ice.

I suck. Bad. 

End of story.

----------


## sigman roid

Right weather has brigtened up again so im going park be back later

----------


## calgarian

> Hockey is lame...lol


rugby is stupid

----------


## Dukkit

i like hoola hooping

now thats a tough sport

----------


## Dukkit

anyone watch the jump rope comps on ESPN?

freakin crazy the stuff they can do

----------


## Dukkit

honestly... frisbee is my shit

i can play that anywhere, anytime

i keep 2 frisbees in my car at all times
bust em out as i please

----------


## Mooseman33

spelling bee.......

thats good shit on espn

----------


## Mooseman33

frisbee golf.....played alot in college

----------


## RangersLTW

whats up

----------


## Dukkit

rangers and moose...

top oh de monday to ya

----------


## calgarian

ok guys I am OFF Evil and Crazy me is waking up today and I am not on tren ...lets hope that I dont do something crazy.....I think I have enough of the shit......talk to u guys later If I am still alive....chow.

----------


## Dukkit

go break shit Cal... be a man.

----------


## Dukkit

150mg of tren a day and im sleeping well

and my blood pressure is actually down.

wtf?

----------


## RangersLTW

alright how should I run the test prop and npp
only done test e at 250 e3.5d

----------


## Dukkit

i did get 2nd bout of tren cough last night.... my girl got upset and told me to stop using it. lol

----------


## Kratos

I got a job interview today.
boooooooo

----------


## Dukkit

> alright how should I run the test prop and npp
> only done test e at 250 e3.5d


2nd cycle? 

then 500 prop

400 npp

ed injects. so do the math

you could do 525 of test. that would be 75mg a day of prop

easier to dose.

the npp will be a bit trickier

----------


## Dukkit

awww my little kratos is growin up! 

im so proud

bahaha

----------


## RangersLTW

so I can run it 75/50 then? do I need bromo or caber for the npp

----------


## Dukkit

id recommend it Ranger

though im on 1050mg/week tren nd no caber yet. im still workin

using low dose letro throughout.. its helping

----------


## RangersLTW

I thought the prolactin levels was affected by npp and deca

----------


## Dukkit

> I thought the prolactin levels was affected by npp and deca


they are. because npp and deca and are 19-nor

and so is tren 

but its also the point that while they increase prolactin... that doesnt always mean they increase to a range that could be negative for you. 

so yes. get some bromo or caber just to have on hand

----------


## Kratos

> awww my little kratos is growin up! 
> 
> im so proud
> 
> bahaha


bout to take a shower and put a monkey suit on like a queer

at least I made my gf late to work this morning by hitting it for 45 min
I hit it good this morning and last night.

she said she felt like she was going to pee durring orgasm and still had a tingleing sensation down there when she was in the shower.

my penis is king

----------


## RangersLTW

what is suppost to change in your body that you would know to that your prolactin levels are different

----------


## Dukkit

> what is suppost to change in your body that you would know to that your prolactin levels are different


loss of sex drive

loss of morning wood

then unable to get hard or stay hard

id say those are what youll notice first

----------


## RangersLTW

wouldnt the viagra help that

----------


## AnimalJ

Good morning gents off for another wonderful ****in day of shit!  :Smilie:  May all the good things you desire come fourth into your experience and may all the Bull shit find its way to someome more deserving of it!!

----------


## sigman roid

> rugby is stupid


Couldnt agree more

----------


## -Ender-

it was BG and Doc:




> Heart burn is from high liver enzymes. Ill be honest, your taking to much gear. Theres no need for you to be taking that much. Your going to take your body out of such hormonal balance that recovery is going to be horrible and most likely your going to have tons of sides. I would re think your dosages, you can always use what you have already shot as a front load. Think about it.





> ^^ Liver issues or gastro issues contribute to heart burn.

----------


## Ernst

Diet and maybe some other factors will play a role in it though. Indicator at best. I never got heartburn on weeks of Dbol . One anadrol tab and pass the rolaids.

----------


## Hazard

mmmmm 90 grams of carbs - 2 whole eggs and 3 egg whites......

~Haz~

----------


## Dukkit

we're all gonna die

----------


## Ernst

Dukkit and I will just go because of liver failure, that's all.

----------


## Dukkit

may as well go out with a liver full of chemicals.

----------


## Hazard

Hey don't forget me!

I'll go out due to blood thickening from to much test/eq/tren /adrol/dbol /halo/hgh LOLOLOLOL

No i'm not on all that at once.....

~Haz~

----------


## Reed

Just remember people just cause blood work checks out doesn't mean you are ok. You need one of those expensive full body image scans cause blood work won't let you know if your arteries are blocked or not

----------


## Dukkit

always gotta ruin everything reed

lol

hows you sexy?

----------


## Hazard

> Just remember people just cause blood work checks out doesn't mean you are ok. You need one of those expensive full body image scans cause blood work won't let you know if your arteries are blocked or not


1st off pal...... YOU LOOK AWESOME!

secondly..... i'm guessing a full body scan isn't covered w/ insurance? lol

~Haz~

----------


## Reed

I'm good. I'm dipping out now. Gotta eat and get to workin

You boys have fun and get big, I mean real big dukki, like 290 big

----------


## Hazard

OH and how the hell do you get to have a huge avatar and I get a sissy one?

~Haz~

----------


## Reed

> 1st off pal...... YOU LOOK AWESOME!
> 
> secondly..... i'm guessing a full body scan isn't covered w/ insurance? lol
> 
> ~Haz~


Haha thanks

No probably not, IDK may depend on your insurance as well.


Later peeps

----------


## Reed

> OH and how the hell do you get to have a huge avatar and I get a sissy one?
> 
> ~Haz~


 :1laugh:

----------


## Dukkit

he said 290

no thanks

my feet hurt at 229. lol

and id probably kill my girl if i rolled over in bed

----------


## Dukkit

P.S. reed is tiny

----------


## sigman roid

boo.

----------


## sigman roid

Reed is smaller than this

----------


## Dukkit

lol whats sig doin?

----------


## -Ender-

reed

----------


## MaNiCC

siggy and moose here?

----------


## sigman roid

Siggy is here

Whats going on Manicc?

----------


## sigman roid

> lol whats sig doin?


Chillin and eating chicken

----------


## MaNiCC

> Siggy is here
> 
> Whats going on Manicc?


check your pm in 5

----------


## Kratos

> 1st off pal...... YOU LOOK AWESOME!
> 
> secondly..... i'm guessing a full body scan isn't covered w/ insurance? lol
> 
> ~Haz~


reed cuts out all his avy's from his long running subscription to playgirl

----------


## Mooseman33

Moose here...

no new ews on the love front Kratos.....havent heard a good love story in a while from you brother...

----------


## Kratos

> Moose here...
> 
> no new ews on the love front Kratos.....havent heard a good love story in a while from you brother...


my gf wanted me to come over last night but not sleep over cause she needed to catch up on sleep. I took a pass.

I got nearly zero sleep last night...neither one of us sleep very well when the other isn't there. But, we also have the tendency to bang, talk for hours in bed, then bang. And that isn't too good for sleep either. So, I'm wicked tired today.

----------


## Mooseman33

little Kratos will be here soon....

love is in the air..................

----------


## sigman roid

> little Kratos will be here soon....
> 
> love is in the air..................


God help us if theres ever a little Kratos...lol

----------


## Kratos

> little Kratos will be here soon....
> 
> love is in the air..................


nah, I'm in no rush for anything.
and my offspring will not be tiny like reed's kids will most likely be

I expect 15 pound babies, future nfl drafted giants

I weighed in at 271 yesterday
IDK how to feel about that.
11 pounds up 2 weeks til end of cycle
bf seems to have decreased.
very strong
I think I'm going to go back on the meridia starting sunday to keep cals low for the final push.

----------


## Kratos

> God help us if theres ever a little Kratos...lol


hopefully my dna isn't dominant
it will be a lazy lazy person

----------


## Dukkit

haha.

little fukkin kratos kids

im more scared of them then im scared of little fukkin dukkit kids

----------


## Kratos

> haha.
> 
> little fukkin kratos kids
> 
> im more scared of them then im scared of little fukkin dukkit kids


I think we should both poision our ball bags with tren , so the world doesn't have to suffer.

----------


## Dukkit

> I think we should both poision our ball bags with tren, so the world doesn't have to suffer.


you poison mine, ill poison yours. lol

well considering ive been on trt for over a year, havent incorporated hcg yet. i have it. just havent used it

im thinking my balls are pretty wrecked

----------


## Ernst

Why spend extra to snip the vas def if you're already a juice monkey?

----------


## Dukkit

true that

ill just date milfs from now on

no kids for me

----------


## Dukkit

my girl wants me to go out with her and 15 of her friends tomorrow night


NO

I hate meeting groups of friends

they all want to ask questions

where ya from, what ya do, blah blah blah

so i said no

id rather sleep

----------


## Ernst

"Say honey, how would you like to go out with a bunch of hyenas and get torn limb from limb and eaten?"

----------


## Ernst

In this case cosmo drinking sex in the city hyenas. The worst kind.

----------


## Dukkit

bahaha. good one ernst

so instead... ive made plans to hang out with my friends

lol

----------


## Dukkit

thats right boss

my girl is awol again

supposed to go to her nana's house to have dinner with her and them....

but she isnt giving me directions..

so instead... im taking a nap

fukk em

i dont spend my time waiting and stressing for no one

----------


## calgarian

> thats right boss
> 
> my girl is awol again
> 
> supposed to go to her nana's house to have dinner with her and them....
> 
> but she isnt giving me directions..
> 
> so instead... im taking a nap
> ...


but remember buddy u have a kid with her and it changes everything...just a piece of advise.....

----------


## Dukkit

well then she should def give me directions. still hasnt. so fukk em

----------


## calgarian

> well then she should def give me directions. still hasnt. so fukk em


sure

----------


## calgarian

> sure


just wish me the luck the this freaking monster stays alive....


does t3 make u hot???? seriously i was sick of being crying ass and it was time....thanks to my man siggy and bi-polat SOB and yead mosse the goose.

----------


## MaNiCC

> just wish me the luck the this freaking monster stays alive....
> 
> 
> does t3 make u hot???? seriously i was sick of being crying ass and it was time....thanks to my man siggy and *bi-polat SOB* and yead mosse the goose.


 :Hmmmm:

----------


## calgarian

> 


oh come on......does t3 makes u hot that was the question bi-polar....

----------


## MaNiCC

no i ment who was bi polat sob u crazy canadian

----------


## Dukkit

yes T3 can make you hotter cal

----------


## DCI

Jayus man would ya put on some underwear ya filthy animal.

----------


## MaNiCC

> Jayus man would ya put on some underwear ya filthy animal.


 :LOL:

----------


## DCI

****ing look at him walking around like a proud peacock the raging homo  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Hazard

Just got outa surgery...... time for hgh.....

~Haz~

----------


## Dukkit

you talkin to me damien??

hey... i work hard for this. im gonna show it off. 

i go everywhere with my shirt off. lol

----------


## AnimalJ

First cycle going well. . now that i know i react well to 500 mg test e a week i wish i woulda thREW in 400mg of deca . . NEXT cycle sigh next cycle. I will be a scaled down CUTLER DAMNIT. . .I WILL.

----------


## AnimalJ

oh and good evening gents, i hope you all are well. lookin wide duk man.

----------


## calgarian

> yes T3 can make you hotter cal


I am liking it  :LOL:

----------


## calgarian

> no i ment who was bi polat sob u crazy canadian


i was refferingto u , u SOB just so u know the monster is back and lets see when i get rid of crazy thoughts

----------


## Chode Logan

Cal you man whore

----------


## jbm

jbm jbm jbm

----------


## AnimalJ

slackin

----------


## AnimalJ

217 most iv ever made =)

----------


## AnimalJ

3 scoops whey 1 cup raw oats 4:30 AM Meal 1- doin the damn thing

----------


## AnimalJ

Light weight!!!! Aint nuthin to it but to do it!

----------


## AnimalJ

Lunk Alaram- I scream back.

----------


## AnimalJ

Back home just ate again lean pork with an animal pak and 6 Uni-Livers. Yum. Oh and washed it down with a Prozac.

----------


## AnimalJ

followed by .25 anastrozole suspended in liquid disgusting.

----------


## AnimalJ

I whore well this morning, good day gentlemen, may all that you desire come into your experience.

----------


## Dukkit

morning bitches and sluts

----------


## Hazard

howdy doody bitches

~Haz~

----------


## Dukkit

haz. i gotta tell you bout last night.

call me slutters

----------


## -Ender-

morning Haz.

How's it go?

----------


## Dukkit

oh fine

just dont even say hi to me ender

psht

whatev

lol

----------


## Hazard

> haz. i gotta tell you bout last night.
> 
> call me slutters


LOL ok - i'll shoot you a call on my way to the hospital in an hour or so.....

~Haz~

----------


## Hazard

> morning Haz.
> 
> How's it go?


 
Goin ok..... looking damned big today. I've really been hitting my triceps hard with supersets and it's showing I think.

I'm waitin on my T3 to come in..... i'll be hittin that soon at 100mcg's/day to help me cut up  :7up: 

~Haz~

----------


## MaNiCC

am just a sexy bitch

----------


## Dukkit

id do ya Manicc

----------


## MaNiCC

> id do ya Manicc


iv pulled :LOL:

----------


## sigman roid

> just wish me the luck the this freaking monster stays alive....
> 
> 
> does t3 make u hot???? seriously i was sick of being crying ass and it was time....thanks to my man siggy and bi-polat SOB and yead mosse the goose.


Your welcome asshole.

----------


## sigman roid

> well then she should def give me directions. still hasnt. so fukk em


Dukkit is her baby's dad about?

----------


## ghettoboyd

dont fear the reaper....

----------


## Dukkit

just put it in her pooper

----------


## calgarian

> just put it in her pooper


use spit and save money for the kids college

morning siggy, moosey, dukkit, kane, ball licker and rest....eat shit

----------


## calgarian

moosey this is for u 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_5kv8QeBBc

----------


## Dukkit

im so sick of ppl on st pattys day.

always asking me "why im not wearing green? aint you irish?

duh bitch! i am irish. i dont need to wear green. 

everyday is st pattys day for me!!

so bugger off you wanker

----------


## calgarian

moosey this is for u 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_5kv8QeBBc

----------


## calgarian

> im so sick of ppl on st pattys day.
> 
> always asking me "why im not wearing green? aint you irish?
> 
> duh bitch! i am irish. i dont need to wear green. 
> 
> everyday is st pattys day for me!!
> 
> so bugger off you wanker


tell them ur underwear is green do they wanna check?

----------


## calgarian

where is ball licker?

----------


## Mooseman33

Erin Go Brah..........bitches....

morning everyone......................

----------


## -Ender-

And Shepherds we shall be

For thee, my Lord, for thee.

Power hath descended forth from Thy hand

Our feet may swiftly carry out Thy commands

----------


## Mooseman33

Ender, hows the cycle / gear?

----------


## ghettoboyd

> where is ball licker?


im right here you prick...

 :BbAily:

----------


## calgarian

> Erin Go Brah..........bitches....
> 
> morning everyone......................


morning dick head I am seriously getting down to come to see u.....and did u listen to the song i put up for u

----------


## -Ender-

> Ender, hows the cycle / gear?


excellent. Had to adjust dosage during the transition, but it's dialed in now.


my shirts are getting too tight in the armpits. 

I do seriously need to get more sleep. Work is dicking my sleep and I haven't had a day off in 20. 

I could also use a couple of extra skanks to help me handle the sides.... but I'll manage.

----------


## calgarian

> im right here you prick...


its my wife's bDay today...I gave her a Diamond ring......

----------


## calgarian

getto did u try the sleeping pill i told u about?

----------


## calgarian

> excellent. Had to adjust dosage during the transition, but it's dialed in now.
> 
> 
> my shirts are getting too tight in the armpits. 
> 
> I do seriously need to get more sleep. Work is dicking my sleep and I haven't had a day off in 20. 
> 
> I could also use a couple of extra skanks to help me handle the sides.... but I'll manage.


can i come and knock u down for hiding the pnk panty in my car so my wife finds it???

----------


## calgarian

i cant pull down xl down my shoulders........

----------


## calgarian

where is siggy?

----------


## calgarian

i cant wait another week...thats when it should hit me and all HELL will break loose...

----------


## sigman roid

> where is siggy?


Im here cal whats going on ?

----------


## -Ender-

> can i come and knock u down for hiding the pnk panty in my car so my wife finds it???


what he fuk are you talking about now dickhead?

----------


## sigman roid

> what he fuk are you talking about now dickhead?


Cals wife found 700lb pink thong in the car he thinks you put it there

----------


## -Ender-

never been in his provence

----------


## ghettoboyd

> its my wife's bDay today...I gave her a Diamond ring......


id have given her a pearl necklace....and not the jewelry kind eather...lol...

----------


## Dukkit

i dont even bother reading your guy's convos anymore

just abunch of "blah blah blah" 

but good morning everyone

----------


## ghettoboyd

top o the mornin to ya and all that irish stuff...

----------


## calgarian

> never been in his provence


i know u cant say this on record...i know u secret agent

----------


## -Ender-

what did you say Dukkit?

----------


## ghettoboyd

im a leprachan bitches......bogedy bogedy bogedy blaaaaaa......

----------


## calgarian

> id have given her a pearl necklace....and not the jewelry kind eather...lol...


pheww...whats a use of trying everything on wife thats why god gave us birches...u will never get it

----------


## calgarian

> Im here cal whats going on ?


nothing my man tennis elbow was better today....pain in the knees everyones telling me to slow down and I wont till this cycle is over

cause of soem reason my hands are shaking...

----------


## ghettoboyd

> pheww...whats a use of trying everything on wife thats why god gave us birches...u will never get it


ive never **** a tree before but whatever dose it for u...

----------


## calgarian

> i dont even bother reading your guy's convos anymore
> 
> just abunch of "blah blah blah" 
> 
> but good morning everyone


what?

----------


## calgarian

> ive never **** a tree before but whatever dose it for u...


as long it has vegina i m up for it

----------


## sigman roid

> nothing my man tennis elbow was better today....pain in the knees everyones telling me to slow down and I wont till this cycle is over
> 
> cause of soem reason my hands are shaking...


You using clen ?

----------


## calgarian

i dont know why i want too increase my test to 1000mg/week siggy,dukkit good or bad Idea?

----------


## -Ender-

can you read me now Dukkit??





Good.

----------


## calgarian

> You using clen?


nope t3

----------


## -Ender-

How about now?

----------


## Dukkit

wheres Moose?

you get my pm?

----------


## -Ender-

> cause ur not american....
> 
> u have to be american to use that site....
> 
> Siggy, no pics for you.................next





> 



HA HA!


fish and chips after tea anyone??

----------


## Charlie6

finally got a gym membership....jesus its about time

dukkit sorry for the lame text last night...i answered my own question

whattt up?

----------


## calgarian

> I backed it down and then ramped up to 100mcg's. I've been reading to go up to 150mcgs so I may do that.....
> 
> I'll tell you what..... my metabolism is THROUGH THE ROOF..... this frickin T3 and EQ at a gram a week LOL
> 
> ~Haz~


Mine isnt cause I am trying to keep my head and body healthy aka antidepressant kill ur appetite I am thinking of going upto 125mcg for t3 and stay on 6iu of hgh and see what color monster comes out from the inside........

----------


## Mooseman33

> wheres Moose?
> 
> you get my pm?



sorry brother...
yeah i got, will respond tonight..

forgot what the price was.....

----------


## Dukkit

charlie... i was sleepin anyways then automatically deleted my texts when i wake up. so i dont even remember. lol


moose- cool hit me up

----------


## jbm

jbm jbm jbm

----------


## Dukkit

dukki dukki dukki

jbm jbm jbm

master whores

----------


## jbm

> dukki dukki dukki
> 
> jbm jbm jbm
> 
> master whores


 :AaGreen22:  :AaGreen22:  :AaGreen22:

----------


## Hazard

> Mine isnt cause I am trying to keep my head and body healthy aka antidepressant kill ur appetite I am thinking of going upto 125mcg for t3 and stay on 6iu of hgh and see what color monster comes out from the inside........


LMAO..... I ate 2 cups of brown rice..... 2 chicken breasts..... and was still starving like I never ate. I had no food ready so I got a double cheeseburger (not mcdonalds crap) and ate it. About 30 minutes after that..... my stomach was growling..... ahahaha

~Haz~

----------


## ghettoboyd

ghetto ghetto ghetto whoring in the meadow meadow meadow boiiiiiiiiiii......

----------


## ghettoboyd

i nead to whore a whole lot more if im to catch king dukkit....

----------


## ghettoboyd

leg day tommorrow at the new gym...im giddy like a scool girl......wooooo whooooo!!!!...

----------


## ghettoboyd

giggidy giggidy.....

----------


## -Ender-

Morning

----------


## ghettoboyd

> Morning


yummmmm waking up to that would be the best morning ever.... :Haha:

----------


## Ernst

Good morning, whores! Almost my bedtime. I have to be up for work in 5 hours. Closing and then opening is always a special combo. I haven't done it for years, but tomorrow I get to host again. One of the customers remarked to the manager that "things must be getting really bad because you hired security" lol.

----------


## calgarian

Morning siggy, herby, dukkit,kane and rest of whores

----------


## Dukkit

ernst is new bouncer host

morningg boys

----------


## Mooseman33

Morning all u dirty ass whores...
Siggy,Cal,Abba,Agent Ender, Dukkit...

thoughts on the new avi?

----------


## calgarian

> Morning all u dirty ass whores...
> Siggy,Cal,Abba,Agent Ender, Dukkit...
> 
> thoughts on the new avi?


i had to actually read ur name to realize who this is

guess what!!!! tren kicked in couldnt sleep all night this shit is real just watch me look like dukkit's dad  :LOL: 

Avi look good

----------


## -Ender-

> Morning all u dirty ass whores...
> Siggy,Cal,Abba,Agent Ender, Dukkit...
> 
> thoughts on the new avi?


You own a bar?!




lol

----------


## Dukkit

waking up hour earlier... to gget to work an hour earlier

more money

and an extra hour to eat

swoleness

----------


## calgarian

> waking up hour earlier... to gget to work an hour earlier
> 
> more money
> 
> and an extra hour to eat
> 
> swoleness


extra hour to poop as well

----------


## sigman roid

Afternoon Moose(get a new avi)Cal/Ender/Dukkit/Mini me

Other whores

----------


## ghettoboyd

god im lovin the new gym....did legs today and kicked ass....and between sets got to look at all the hot ass walking around...all is good in ghettoville......

----------


## calgarian

> Afternoon Moose(get a new avi)Cal/Ender/Dukkit/Mini me
> 
> Other whores


whats new and exiting?????
This shit is real buddy I felt it yesterday Night  :7up:

----------


## calgarian

> god im lovin the new gym....did legs today and kicked ass....and between sets got to look at all the hot ass walking around...all is good in ghettoville......


Cheater...cheat b/w sets........by looking at the hot asses

----------


## ghettoboyd

> Cheater...cheat b/w sets........by looking at the hot asses


yes but its scientificly proven to raise test levels....well at least in my mind...

----------


## sigman roid

> whats new and exiting?????
> This shit is real buddy I felt it yesterday Night


Its exciting not exiting asshole :Chairshot:

----------


## -Ender-

^^lol

Buf wat is rong wit dat?? Searsly?

----------


## sigman roid

> ^^lol
> 
> Buf wat is rong wit dat?? Searsly?


Nuffink Enda,nuffink att awll.

----------


## -Ender-

wer tawkin Canadian.

----------


## Mooseman33

chop your breakfast on a mirror..

----------


## calgarian

> Its exciting not exiting asshole


must be tren making me do it ....grrrrrrrrr

----------


## calgarian

> wer tawkin Canadian.


u forgot EH......

----------


## calgarian

Moosey how ur cycle going...I am loving mine........feel like Incredible hulk but in brown color not green  :LOL:

----------


## calgarian

u guys dont whore anymore........Jesus....

----------


## sigman roid

> chop your breakfast on a mirror..


I do, and my lunch and dinner.

----------


## sigman roid

Best cutting cycle ever

----------


## -Ender-

Well..Chocks away! I'll talk to you Blighters and Batty Boys later.

Pip pip, cheerio and all that rot!!

----------


## -Ender-

I've got to go watch one bleed up close.

----------


## MaNiCC

> I'm such a bloody wanker! did I call it soccer??
> 
> Such a shame Ender old boy, such a shame..


mofo  :LOL:

----------


## sigman roid

Ender called you a batty boy Manicc

hahahahahaha

----------


## MaNiCC

careful there sigman, your gonna get two tickets to the gun show

----------


## dangerous dan

lads

do any of you guys have that video of ronnie coleman vs that power lifter....i cant remember his name  :Hmmmm:

----------


## Dukkit

man. i had the best time last night.

seeing her again tonight

----------


## MaNiCC

> lads
> 
> do any of you guys have that video of ronnie coleman vs that power lifter....i cant remember his name





> man. i had the best time last night.
> 
> seeing her again tonight



No i dont mate


share the details dukkit

----------


## Dukkit

we played 3 games of pool

then she asked to go to my apartment

nuff said  :Smilie: 

seeing her later tonight. 

ahem. yummy

----------


## dangerous dan

i need a new routine, what shal i go for  :Hmmmm: , whats everyones?

----------


## DCI

Was at an amauzement park earlier some fun even when I had a vicious hangover.

----------


## Hoggage_54



----------


## Dukkit

big ole monkey balls

----------


## DCI

Wimmen in underwear lovely  :Big Grin:

----------


## MaNiCC

> Wimmen in underwear lovely


amen

----------


## ghettoboyd

if only i could be dukkit for one night....havent had strange for 17 years...what a b-day present that would be.....o well at least ill get laid tonight anyways and its still hot after all these years...

----------


## Hoggage_54

> if only i could be *in* dukkit for one night....havent had strange for 17 years...what a b-day present that would be.....


I don't know if Dukkit plays for that team...

----------


## Dukkit

haha

night whores

----------


## calgarian

> we played 3 games of pool
> 
> then she asked to go to my apartment
> 
> nuff said 
> 
> seeing her later tonight. 
> 
> ahem. yummy


u actually make me  :Hmmmm:  my head some days. I thought the girl that gave birth to the baby thats it for u......plz explain?

----------


## calgarian

> if only i could be dukkit for one night....havent had strange for 17 years...what a b-day present that would be.....o well at least ill get laid tonight anyways and its still hot after all these years...


happy bday old hag  :LOL: 

I cant be myself for one day these days I am cycle and high dosage of tren surprisingly doesnt make me Horney...plus I rather be a gym rat these days(longggg story) then a whore!!!!!! seriously 
my son kept jumping on my bed saying "potty potty potty" cause of some reason he thought it was funny  :Hmmmm:

----------


## calgarian

ok it sucks i have to be up at 330am to go to gym and it is almost 12 cant sleep WTF????

----------


## calgarian

> Wimmen in underwear lovely


no they are not......i rather see them underwear less left nothing for imagination.....

----------


## -Ender-

morning

----------


## -Ender-

and afternoon

----------


## -Ender-



----------


## sigman roid

Afternoon whores

Moose/cal/dukkit/ender/mini me.

----------


## calgarian

> Afternoon whores
> 
> Moose/cal/dukkit/ender/mini me.


morning siggy, moosey, ender, prego lover and Kane.

All i hear these days is tearing and ripping of skin and blood coming out of stratches..........siggy I think I m in love with workout well besides my wife...

----------


## calgarian

i see blood coming out of stretches  :LOL:  loving it

----------


## calgarian

where the hell is everybody?????i took 100mcg of t3 and I feel warm....

----------


## sigman roid

Your a crazy bastard

----------


## sigman roid

> where the hell is everybody?????i took 100mcg of t3 and I feel warm....


Thats better than feeling nothing...eh

----------


## -Ender-

is cal running Tren ?

----------


## sigman roid

yep..

----------


## calgarian

> Your a crazy bastard


tell me something i dont know....... :LOL:

----------


## calgarian

> is cal running Tren?


yep 700mg of it EW  :Evil2:

----------


## -Ender-

I wasn't sure...he actually posted three times in a row _without_ mentioning it.


lol

----------


## calgarian

> Thats better than feeling nothing...eh


its wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy better the way I was feeling BEFORE I started it.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Mooseman33

Morning Siggy,Cal, Ender, Abba, Dukkit, everyone else...

slow morning, weatehr fvking suks..

Dukkit, im hit u up when i leave work later....

----------


## sigman roid

> I wasn't sure...he actually posted three times in a row _without_ mentioning it.
> 
> 
> lol


hahaha

----------


## calgarian

> I wasn't sure...he actually posted three times in a row _without_ mentioning it.
> 
> 
> lol


tren hip hip hurray
i wanna have 6 packs by my bday.......

----------


## sigman roid

> Oh. 2moro is my one Year anniversary. I hope y'all got me cake and flowers.. or at least some low fat cottage cheese with Sprinkles.


Your fat enough as it is last thing you need is cake lard ass.

----------


## ghettoboyd

> You been away long VP, you know i never stop whoring.


siggy is the Cal Rippken of whorring.....there will be a whoring trophy named after him one day........and Dukkits already got one named after him as he is the Supream Hoe of Hoes.....

----------


## Mooseman33

Ghetto, u stoned yet?

----------


## vpchill

Well today was fun, if I was a FAT whore like Siggy id stay and get 6k posts. But I'm the SEXY VP and I have Morals and a friend names Morales. So, I will bid u all to do until later. I've been at work since 630am and have worked a full hour. This Board Rox !!!!

----------


## calgarian

> My Join date prick. Why haven't we blown Canada off the map yet??? We like Hockey that damn much? Lmaoo


Cause I live here....And I m Crazy....and an asshole......

----------


## sigman roid

> Well today was fun, if I was a FAT whore like Siggy id stay and get 6k posts. But I'm the SEXY VP and I have Morals and a friend names Morales. So, I will bid u all to do until later. I've been at work since 630am and have worked a full hour. This Board Rox !!!!


Later vice president.

----------


## calgarian

> Well today was fun, if I was a FAT whore like Siggy id stay and get 6k posts. But I'm the SEXY VP and *I have Morals* and a friend names Morales. So, I will bid u all to do until later. I've been at work since 630am and have worked a full hour. This Board Rox !!!!


 :Hmmmm:  something is not right

----------


## ghettoboyd

> Ghetto, u stoned yet?


o yes my friend herb stopped by.....and he is well... :LOL:

----------


## calgarian

> o yes my friend herb stopped by.....and he is well...


herby......

----------


## ghettoboyd

> herby......


yea but...... :7up:

----------


## calgarian

:Shrug:  :0lamo:

----------


## sigman roid

> something is not right


Whats not right canada?

----------


## vpchill

Whores !!! Sluts !!

----------


## Mooseman33

u got a smile on my face Ghetto...

glad u are enjoying.....

take one for me, i cant smoke till late tonight...

----------


## calgarian

> Whats not right canada?


VP said he has MORALS.....i was commenting on that.

----------


## sigman roid

> VP said he has MORALS.....i was commenting on that.


Ohh i see.

----------


## Dukkit

bitches

----------


## vpchill

My Morals are a little sick. But they are there. Lol

----------


## -Ender-

goon squad.

I'm all gooned out too. 


right on.

----------


## dangerous dan

do any of you whores buy from AR???

----------


## vpchill

Uhh Dan? Why u so dangerous?

I've ordered with no issue numerous times.

----------


## ghettoboyd

yes love ar-r ...

----------


## dangerous dan

just got some code for 30% off, but was rushing to pm them and didnt read it was only in use till midnight you see, and im broke because i have a busy weekend ahead of me, so if any mo'fo wants it give us a shout...

----------


## ghettoboyd

i hear you bro....im broke as well....thats why im ghetto...

----------


## dangerous dan

best mates bday at weekend so, be a long rave....or id have ordered..

----------


## ghettoboyd

i cant even afford to pay attention........ba dump bump,peshhhh...thank you thank you ill be here all week....dont forget to tip your waitress...

----------


## calgarian

> i cant even afford to pay attention........ba dump bump,peshhhh...thank you thank you ill be here all week....dont forget to tip your waitress...


pot head

----------


## ghettoboyd

> pot head


shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..... :2nono:

----------


## calgarian

> shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....


licka licka licka

----------


## Dukkit

soo 2 dates tonight. im a sexy bitch

----------


## Mooseman33

did someone call the Moose?

i heard a pothead refreance

----------


## Mooseman33

dukkitt, did u end it with the other chick yet?

how did she take that

----------


## vpchill

Cmon Dukki? U still dating ur hands an hour apart?

----------


## Skully44420

whores

----------


## vpchill

Just take one out ur pocket and make it a Double date!! Sheesh

----------


## vpchill

2moro Byotchesssss

----------


## Older lifter

Arrrr.....03:40 and can't sleep

----------


## calgarian

> Arrrr.....03:40 and can't sleep


get laid.....or  :Aajack:

----------


## ghettoboyd

> get laid.....or


thats your answer to everthing.......brilliant!!!!...

----------


## calgarian

> thats your answer to everthing.......brilliant!!!!...


hey most of the issues revolves ard this...dont u agree?

----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## Mooseman33

> 


holy ass batman.....

----------


## -Ender-

There are so many flavors... it's wonderful.

----------


## Kratos

you need to get laid son

----------


## Mooseman33

A dingo ate your baby?

----------


## -Ender-

> you need to get laid son


Don't son me Junior.

I've been railing box since before Metallica came out with the Black album.

----------


## Mooseman33

it all went downhill after that album...

they cut their hair and turned into pssys....

----------


## Kratos

> A dingo ate your baby?


if I ever have a baby, I hope the dingo eats it

----------


## Kratos

> Don't son me Junior.
> 
> I've been railing box since before Metallica came out with the Black album.


metallica, damn
perhaps this is more your style
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMMhd...layer_embedded

----------


## Dukkit

im pooping and looking at those pics ender

nice selection

----------


## -Ender-

> im pooping and looking at those pics ender
> 
> nice selection


I thought it covered a broad range, yet maintained the "up close and interesting" theme.

----------


## Charlie6

hotttttttttttttt bitches

----------


## Mooseman33

Drive by whoring from the phone.

I really want to feed my girl to the alligators...
I'm breaking up with this bi-polar nutbag sunday morning.
Need to bang next 2 nights then it's alligator city.....

And I'm out....

----------


## Mooseman33

Drive by whoring from the phone.

I really want to feed my girl to the alligators...
I'm breaking up with this bi-polar nutbag sunday morning.
Need to bang next 2 nights then it's alligator city.....

And I'm out....

----------


## Charlie6

good luck man

and yea, fvck the crazies...they're all over the damn place

gotta watchout for them

----------


## sigman roid

> Drive by whoring from the phone.
> 
> I really want to feed my girl to the alligators...
> I'm breaking up with this bi-polar nutbag sunday morning.
> Need to bang next 2 nights then it's alligator city.....
> 
> And I'm out....


hahaha well have a good weekend Moose.

----------


## Mooseman33

drive by,,,

wanting to wish all my brothers on this site a safe and happy Easter....

enjoy the time with families fellas......speak to u on monday....

----------


## Friend

Thank god the gym is open. Off to celebrate Easter Sunday with a leg workout!

Happy Easter whores <3

Ender - Keep up the good work brother!

----------


## Kratos

dingo dog is sleeping
very happy about that

----------


## ghettoboyd

happy easter all....i finnaly get a vacation this week, yee ****in haw.....life is good...

----------


## Ernst

I get to work  :Frown: 

At least I don't have to work the Easter brunch today!! Nightmare city.

17 days until Europe...

----------


## sigman roid

Happy Easter boys

----------


## calgarian

drive by

Happy easter to all of u guys....

----------


## calgarian

> Drive by whoring from the phone.
> 
> I really want to feed my girl to the alligators...
> I'm breaking up with this bi-polar nutbag sunday morning.
> Need to bang next 2 nights then it's alligator city.....
> 
> And I'm out....


dont see it happning...unless u change the area code.........good luck

----------


## Dukkit

ssslllloooowww


cooking my meals for the week

raw dawg'd it twice in this chick today. 

then she got the plan b

tisk tisk dukkit

----------


## swol_je

Shitt holes

----------


## -Ender-

Enough!

----------


## vpchill

I'm too sexy for this board !!!

----------


## Dukkit

whose the whore?!

im the whore!!

----------


## MaNiCC

> I'm too sexy for this board !!!


dsm certainly thinks you are

----------


## vpchill

I like Cottage cheese

----------


## Dukkit

i need coffee

----------


## dangerous dan

i need vagina, i mean seriously wtf is goin on

----------


## vpchill

I'm changing my name to Dangerous VP.

----------


## MaNiCC

> Dead ball???


when the ball is not moving. like Freekicks and corners

E.g. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0GESlaVNdE

----------


## calgarian

got it

----------


## -Ender-

> its soccer dammit.........................


oh no! you didn't!................





> its soccer dammit.........................



OH! yes you did!!


HAHAHA!

----------


## MaNiCC

> oh no! you didn't!................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH! yes you did!!
> 
> 
> HAHAHA!


your crazy ender  :Big Grin:

----------


## -Ender-

I don't understand soccer




looks kinda gay

----------


## -Ender-



----------


## Kratos

gays
I just posted a pretty sweet time on my rowing machine
20 min 58 seconds
for 6 k
if there are any rowers out their they would be on my nuts right now

----------


## -Ender-

rowing is gay. 

I'm the anti-Kratos today.

lol

----------


## ghettoboyd

kratos is looking for a row-off ha ha ha....

----------


## dangerous dan

whos watching the footy then? good game..hate man united

evening whores.

----------


## Kratos

gf's roommate hears us having sex multiple times per day

now she doesn't want to hump at her house anymore
so lame

----------


## Kratos

> rowing is gay. 
> 
> I'm the anti-Kratos today.
> 
> lol


what sport did you do in college?

----------


## bjpennnn

tough luck kratos. whats up fellas?

----------


## Dukkit

bjpennnnnnnnnnnn

my man

how you been?

----------


## Charlie6

alright alright SO: I went to wlagreens to get some pins and walked in with my shady looking B12 vial that i got like 3 yrs ago from a chem site and all like 10 ppl behind the pharmacy counter were givin me the WTF eye. the pharmacist was on the internet i think, tryin' to look up the site that the label had on it

but in the end i just had to give them all my information for no real reason and they gave me the pins!

yayyy

----------


## Charlie6

so now that I have pins and some ol' test e left, I think i'm gonna jump back on a lil 250mg/ wk. frontloaded, ofcourse!

and then get some blood work done from ZRT labs. and off we go

and many sources are locked in so tahts not a prob


sup dukk, how's work man?

----------


## Kratos

> so now that I have pins and some ol' test e left, I think i'm gonna jump back on a lil 250mg/ wk. frontloaded, ofcourse!
> 
> and then get some blood work done from ZRT labs. and off we go
> 
> and many sources are locked in so tahts not a prob
> 
> 
> sup dukk, how's work man?


that's so stupid
didn't you do that last time and gained zero pounds and still holding at 130 lbs
why don't you get something to go with that first
250mg test e is such a waste
esp when you've already seen for yourself that it didn't work for you

----------


## Charlie6

true, i guess. i also guess that I keep telling myself that things'll be diff this time

and realistically yea, i'd run deca with it

and now I have a fulll time job that actually pays, so I have the cash for all the food and proper bloodwork and stuff

----------


## OH REALLY

what is going on here in trying to read up but some one fill me in

----------


## Kratos

> what is going on here in trying to read up but some one fill me in


this is a thread for the gay members looking to whore out their butthole
we shoot the shit here and make friends...then butt buddies
dukkits anus is a glory hole that gets more dick than a detective agency
we all try to hit it but competition is feirce

----------


## Ernst

My ****ing comp toasted. I lost EVERYTHING. It is a blank slate.

----------


## Ernst

Diet plans, essays, games, bookmarks, all of my music and videos. Every. Single. Thing.

----------


## Kratos

that sucks dude
I keep a external hard drive to back up all the good stuff
gotta figure the 20k songs I have in my mp3 collection is worth the investment alone

my advise is drop the 130 bucks for an external hd so you don't have to go through it again

----------


## bjpennnn

doing rrealllly good getting rready to hit a cycle here in about a 4 weeks. once i finish this semester. school and gear for me do not go well, i focus to much on eating lifting ha not enough on school, hows the baby dukkit?

----------


## Ernst

I am now in the process of re-teaching it all of the software updates for the last few years that it needs to catch up. I'm on my Iphone. If I can locate my Ipod it should have most of my music library on it, though I still lost all of my shows and several hundred songs. Everything else is just gone, period. 

Oh well, guess it was time to clean house lol.

----------


## Ernst

What's you cycle plan BJ?

----------


## bjpennnn

I am really lean at the moment and i am not going for as much size as i am strength and fatloss/retaining muslce while a very hard cut. i am doing the mast+prop+eca for 8-10 weeks. I got some very very very good quality shit very excited to run it. I was going to add some var. But it would be a waste of money at this point i feel.

----------


## Friend

PCT is heaps fun.

Note to self: Next time don't come off.

----------


## MaNiCC

> PCT is heaps fun.
> 
> Note to self: Next time don't come off.



your not whoring much these days friend

----------


## Charlie6

and yes I agree, next time don't come off...hrt is a beautiful thing IMO

----------


## vpchill

Drive by !!!! 

Brace yoself fool !!!

----------


## Charlie6

dukk you there?

----------


## Friend

> your not whoring much these days friend


Not enough hours in the day lately bro

----------


## Dukkit

morrnin fukk faces

----------


## MaNiCC

> Not enough hours in the day lately bro


I feel yah

Afternoon king whore

----------


## -Ender-

Blood
Running red and strong down the Nile
Plague
Darkness three days long, hail to fire

----------


## ghettoboyd

top o' the mornin' to ya peeps........im a lepracuan...pip pip doodlly do....

----------


## Dukkit

de luck oh de irish be wit ya!

----------


## ghettoboyd

so i been experementing with test prop....im 4 days in shooting 100ml eod to see if i can handle it.....i would like to do 6-8 weeks but this stuff is killin me so well see....my question is, is it normal to be so dam sore within hours of the initial injection?....ive only done test e before and i would feel sore in the muscle injected like2-3 days later,so im wondering if thats what peeps are talking about when thay talk about prop pain?....

----------


## ghettoboyd

> de luck oh de irish be wit ya!


thank yee....

----------


## Mooseman33

> Moose do you know "Zee" timberlands old trainer?


Zee, the trainer that pretty much got deported?

if so, yeah, he used to supply Tim...but i dont think he is allowed back here..

same guy?

----------


## MaNiCC

> To much benzo's


who's havin too much benzo's?

----------


## sigman roid

> Zee, the trainer that pretty much got deported?
> 
> if so, yeah, he used to supply Tim...but i dont think he is allowed back here..
> 
> same guy?


Yeah same one..Everytime i come on here i mean to ask you and keep forgetting...I use to train with him a few years ago i see him the other day he was waiting for the bus..lol.

----------


## sigman roid

> who's havin too much benzo's?


You..lol

----------


## Mooseman33

> Yeah same one..Everytime i come on here i mean to ask you and keep forgetting...I use to train with him a few years ago i see him the other day he was waiting for the bus..lol.


waiting for the bus....lol

that guy used to live the good life....

funny shit how he got booted...

tim needs a trainer or rehab now a days...

----------


## sigman roid

> waiting for the bus....lol
> 
> that guy used to live the good life....
> 
> funny shit how he got booted...
> 
> tim needs a trainer or rehab now a days...


He's training at another gym not to far from me...He does a program on L.A muscle tv he looks good.

----------


## MaNiCC

careful there sigman your not too big for a backhander  :Big Grin: 


Im always tired and its nt the benzo's  :Hmmmm:

----------


## calgarian

> careful there sigman your not too big for a backhander 
> 
> 
> Im always tired and its nt the benzo's


cause u dont laid....too much testosterone not a release in sight.....

----------


## MaNiCC

> cause u dont laid....too much testosterone not a release in sight.....


but i can see my right hand

----------


## calgarian

> but i can see my right hand


palm sisters doesnt always work....

----------


## MaNiCC

good point

----------


## calgarian

> good point


i always make a good one its another thing that u guys think i am crazy....

----------


## MaNiCC

we all need craziness calg. it keeps me sane

----------


## calgarian

> we all need craziness calg. it keeps me sane


I agree little crazy is ok to keep it together....

----------


## calgarian

so T3 is making me hot...i hugged a chick and got asked "am I making u horny" I said no so she asked why u r so HOT then......i didnt know what to tell her.... :LOL:

----------


## ghettoboyd

drive by bitches zoooooooooooom.......

----------


## calgarian

> drive by bitches zoooooooooooom.......


 u suck

----------


## ghettoboyd

> u suck


dont forget dam sexy as well.... :Welcome:

----------


## calgarian

> dont forget dam sexy as well....


oh it doesnt matter I get all the girls.....

Hey is it bad to talk when a girl is feeling ur bi-ceps? I have been shushed today cause she was feeling by bi-ceps WTF?  :Hmmmm:  I never heard that rule b4.....

----------


## MaNiCC

Im the sexiest bitch here

----------


## ghettoboyd

> oh it doesnt matter I get all the girls.....
> 
> Hey is it bad to talk when a girl is feeling ur bi-ceps? I have been shushed today cause she was feeling by bi-ceps WTF?  I never heard that rule b4.....


it was because you broke her concentration while she was fantasizing about you man handleing her.....

----------


## calgarian

> Im the sexiest bitch here


ok but I am getting laid more then u so suck to be u......

----------


## calgarian

> it was because you broke her concentration while she was fantasizing about you man handleing her.....


and then she told me not to flex them took a deeeep breath and went all red....... I was like "alrighty then"  :LOL:

----------


## MaNiCC

> ok but I am getting laid more then u so suck to be u......


but in my defence am not a slapper

----------


## calgarian

> but in my defence am not a slapper


doesnt matter........fvck everything that has a vagina and move....

----------


## Ernst

So angry... 

And I have to go play nice with the public tonight  :Frown: 

Can't burn it off with a workout either. Upper body is already destroyed and I don't want to do legs before I'm expected to walk around in dress shoes all night.

----------


## calgarian

> So angry... 
> 
> And I have to go play nice with the public tonight 
> 
> Can't burn it off with a workout either. Upper body is already destroyed and I don't want to do legs before I'm expected to walk around in dress shoes all night.


I would have done it and take a pain killer and get it over with...I rather take the frustration out on weights then poor ppl.......cause u cant kill weights apparently u can kill ppl

----------


## -Ender-

what the fuk kinda whore thread is this??? There hasn't been a pic of a slut in days.

----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-

(sigh).......
is that the best you can do Ender?!

----------


## -Ender-

> (sigh).......
> is that the best you can do Ender?!


What?!?

You said "slut"!....that's a pic of a fat slut.

sheesh! critical dickhead.

----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## MaNiCC

Oh lord ender. I love you

----------


## Ernst

> I would have done it and take a pain killer and get it over with...I rather take the frustration out on weights then poor ppl.......cause u cant kill weights apparently u can kill ppl


Don't have any pain killers. I don't do drugs.

I just have test, tren , EQ, bromo, caber, clomi, nolva, adex, aromasin , dbol , drol, cialis, and gh.

----------


## calgarian

> Don't have any pain killers. I don't do drugs.
> 
> I just have test, tren, EQ, bromo, caber, clomi, nolva, adex, aromasin, dbol, drol, cialis, and gh.


ummm.ok and u dont do drugs.........ever tried taking caber and cialis at once???

----------


## calgarian

its 1130 pm and I have to be up at 345am...cant sleep...T3 is over dosed felt like that my heart will caomeout of my body after1 hr Cardio.......Either I am going to be a really ripped after this cycle or dead......

----------


## -Ender-

Mirror stares back hard.
Kill it's such a friendly word

----------


## -Ender-



----------


## Dukkit

ballsack

----------


## Chode Logan

A true whore whores alone.

----------


## MaNiCC

Im Lonely

----------


## Chode Logan

Baby come back

----------


## MaNiCC

i know we made a mistake

----------


## Ernst

Look at what you made me do. I actually ventured into the Q&A and helped someone.

----------


## Charlie6

hey, holla to the late night whoring?? anyonew???

----------


## Chode Logan

Ughghghghghhg

----------


## Mr.Rose

> Well i can do that squat on one leg. i wasn't trying to be rude i was trying to motivate your skinny ass
> 
> And my miss informed bitch i am ENGLISH 
> 
> its good thanks bro how's things with you? where do you live
> 
> MaNiCC


Pfft, one leg, meh, i can do 2000lbs on one leg, FULL squat, ass to grass with balls of brass.... exactly, i fuking own.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

I may be your bitch but i am not miss informed, i was talking about your future self, of-course i know your present self is in the UK (damn UK thinks its all cool with its legal 'personal steroid use ', fuk australia is a part of the UK, why the fuk don't we get the same shit!!!!!!, this is bullshit!!!)

I am currently residing in Australia, the country where your country dumped all its rubbish people, which is true because Australians are just bogan brits. I'll soon be residing in the US, where steroids are about 1/1000000th the price, weeeeeee. I am originally from Europe, Croatia.

Shit's good, uni is a bitch, i got a double degree now, and its killing me. Hows the UK? hows the ash cloud?

----------


## Mr.Rose

Manic apparently your a tap dancing dingle...

----------


## MaNiCC

> Manic apparently your a tap dancing dingle...


That was not so dangerous dan who tagged that. wait till i get my hands on that mofo

Im wanting to emigrate soon, alot more of the world then england, if gears expensive in aus may have to be the states or canada. but could i live so close to the canadian  :LOL: 

maybe if we both end up in america al show you how to squat  :Big Grin:

----------


## MaNiCC

Lame Whores

----------


## -Ender-

> A true whore whores alone.


Well, if you'd get your ass around here on a more regular basis, you'd have somebody to talk to.

----------


## -Ender-

Afternoon Abba.

----------


## Dukkit

boys

how ive missed you so


morning

----------


## vpchill

Boom !!!! Guess who stepped in the Room !!!

Vp in dis byotch!

----------


## vpchill

No ones whoring.. Sob's !!! I'm outta here

----------


## Dukkit

pansy ass whores

----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-

I think this makes up for the lack of whoring lately.

----------


## -Ender-

37 min of intense slut research

----------


## Charlie6

ender, thumbs up, these bitches are all young and hott

fantastic

----------


## Charlie6

> 



she's the best

----------


## Mr.Rose

> 


ummm, on the right side of the bar, wheres the top of her plate??

----------


## calgarian

> ummm, on the right side of the bar, wheres the top of her plate??


u notice that huh.....there are other things in the picture that are noticeable

----------


## Mr.Rose

> she's the best


x100000000000000

meow reow!

----------


## calgarian

Every one Gone....soccer Mum??????

----------


## sigman roid

Soccer mum was eating steak

----------


## sigman roid

> 


Thats Moosedog next to him......lol

----------


## sigman roid

> It was megan fox. your all clearly homo's
> 
> lazy day today, football sunday


She looked like a dude

----------


## sigman roid

> siggy tell calg, he's sending me dirty pm's again


Hes always doing it

----------


## calgarian

> Soccer mum was eating steak


steak....hmmmmmmm


for some reason I am always hungry...must be t3.....

----------


## calgarian

> She looked like a dude


i dont what wrong with his Avi to begin with,.,,, he keep changing it

----------


## calgarian

> Hes always doing it


that remind me I havent Pm u in a while.......all problem seem to be fixed ...Finally..

----------


## MaNiCC

I like change but im going to be BORING like the canadian

----------


## sigman roid

> that remind me I havent Pm u in a while.......all problem seem to be fixed ...Finally..


Glad to hear it told you it would work it self out

----------


## calgarian

> I like change but im going to be BORING like the canadian


i m not boring ask her  :Wink:

----------


## calgarian

> Glad to hear it told you it would work it self out


lets see how my BDay goes

----------


## MaNiCC

> lets see how my BDay goes


the 15th?

----------


## dangerous dan

the king is back

----------


## calgarian

> the 15th?


yep...it is

----------


## calgarian

> the king is back


king of....sucking?

----------


## dangerous dan

thats me the birds love it  :Big Grin:

----------


## ghettoboyd

you are what you eat so im, a pu$$y.....that is all.....

----------


## calgarian

> you are what you eat so im, a pu$$y.....that is all.....


nope u r married dick face  :LOL:   :Bbiwin: 

 :BbAily:

----------


## sigman roid

My car is fukked again :Tear:  :Tear:  :Tear:  :Tear:

----------


## MaNiCC

Which one the mini van or one with new brain?

----------


## MaNiCC

nobody here to play  :Tear:

----------


## Ernst

Home again...

----------


## sigman roid

> Which one the mini van or one with new brain?


The one with the new brain its doing exactly the same thing with the new brain as with the old one so its going back tomorrow they can put my old one back in and refund my money.

----------


## sigman roid

> Home again...


Glad your homo safe and well Erns...lol

----------


## MaNiCC

Afternoon Homo's

----------


## MaNiCC

How was the vacation overall erns?


i'd do the same sigman

----------


## F4iGuy

> My car is fukked again


Welcome to the club. I had to install an alternator, radiator, and now a tire pressure sensor in the past 2 weeks. 10 hours of labor, a lighter wallet, and some bloody knuckles. 

 :Nutkick: 
Thats an illustration. My car is the green guy, i'm the yellow guy.

----------


## F4iGuy

Whats the topic today

----------


## Dukkit

im pooping

----------


## sigman roid

> Welcome to the club. I had to install an alternator, radiator, and now a tire pressure sensor in the past 2 weeks. 10 hours of labor, a lighter wallet, and some bloody knuckles. 
> 
> 
> Thats an illustration. My car is the green guy, i'm the yellow guy.


I've spent so much money on this problem and it still hasnt gone away im about to give up

----------


## sigman roid

> im pooping


Nothing unusal there then.

----------


## MaNiCC

Homo's

iv had gateway error for agesssss

----------


## Ernst

Well, after a beautiful stay in Austria at only the finest hotels, we went to Munich. Hideous, dirty place full of Muslims with a shitty hotel that has been fraudulently charging my credit card for god knows what ever since we began staying there. It was in large part unrecognizable as the Germany we dream of as Americans. 

I'm going back to Austria ASAP though. It was fantastic. Amazing what a difference there was between cities separated by just a 2 hour train ride. Salzburg has the nicest hotel and is a great place to stay. Vienna is world class. I want to move there!

----------


## MaNiCC

Next time you should fvk Germany off and try Switzerland

----------


## MaNiCC

post in my thread or feel my wrath. you have 48 hours


http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...=1#post5171020
 :Evil2:

----------


## Ernst

What the **** happened to this thread?

----------


## MaNiCC

All the whores are busy these days? fvk knows where, its not like we have lives or anything

----------


## calgarian

morning whores.......i am hurt ....torn muscles actually getting worse by the day,,,,,,

----------


## calgarian

my doctor said yesterday human body is not built to life 450 lbs  :Shrug: 
plus change in climate giving me headache in half of my head Migraines...fvck me

----------


## sigman roid

> watch your tone siggy
> 
> reported...


Reported you as soon as you got here.

----------


## peachfuzz

> Reported you as soon as you got here.


 :Chairshot:

----------


## sigman roid

Wheres everyone gone??

----------


## calgarian

present Sir!!!!!!!

----------


## MaNiCC

reporting for duty

----------


## sigman roid

You are the weakest link........Goodbye.

----------


## calgarian

who u r talking abt?

----------


## sigman roid

Nobody just thought i'd say it

----------


## calgarian

dog eat dog

----------


## MaNiCC

Whats the weekend hold for the whores?

----------


## calgarian

> Whats the weekend hold for the whores?


An asshole buddy of mine got drunk and kicked his wife and kids out of the house so they are staying with us and I have to find house for them to rent. Thats about it I will be happy when I can put them in the house and get the stuff from the old house without beating the crap out of my buddy.

----------


## Hazard

Goin to see Iron Man 2 tonight with my wife, rents, and sis. 

BBQ tomorrow with the whole familly

Mothers day sunday - im passin on the invite to my aunts BBQ.... giving my mom yankee tickets tho.....

~Haz~

----------


## Ernst

Today I go back to work for the first time since getting back  :Frown: . Work through Tuesday at least.

----------


## MaNiCC

> Today I go back to work for the first time since getting back . Work through Tuesday at least.


you still waiting tables erns?

----------


## Ernst

Yes and no. I also work at the front now playing host, maitre'd, or whatever. Tonight I have to wait tables. I was working almost exclusively at the front, but they hired a new girl as I was leaving... now I only have the weekends. I prefer that to waiting because I get to dress as I please, work less, I don't miss meals so much, I don't have so much contact with idiot customers, etc.

----------


## MaNiCC

Let us know what iron man is like hazel

----------


## Mooseman33

afternoon all....

just a drive by..

Siggy,Cal, Abba, Haz, Ernst, everyone else.....

with that im out......................................

----------


## MaNiCC

u get that nice pm i sent you?

----------


## MaNiCC

> Yes and no. I also work at the front now playing host, maitre'd, or whatever. Tonight I have to wait tables. I was working almost exclusively at the front, but they hired a new girl as I was leaving... now I only have the weekends. I prefer that to waiting because I get to dress as I please, work less, I don't miss meals so much, I don't have so much contact with idiot customers, etc.


dispose of the bitch then :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Ernst

Not until I figure out what the hell I'm doing. I don't know whether I want to work, go to school, travel, or focus on bodybuilding... 

I'm thinking of not going to school over the summer, working part time, and lifting my heart out. Go back to school in Fall, and to Vienna for Christmas. It will be difficult to come up with the $ though... I was thinking of cutting out the planned gh purchasing.

----------


## MaNiCC

How long you got until you make a decision


did you and your girl sort stuff out?

----------


## Ernst

Not long to decide. And the girlfriend and I got stuff sorted.

----------


## MaNiCC

> Not long to decide. *And the girlfriend and I got stuff sorted.*




good to hear

----------


## calgarian

> Not long to decide. And the girlfriend and I got stuff sorted.


tell me u got pooper sex after u make up...otherwise dump her  :LOL:

----------


## calgarian

> dispose of the bitch then


that can be arranged

----------


## Ernst

Been working on your new diet and split?

----------


## Ernst

Sup Cal?

----------


## MaNiCC

> Been working on your new diet and split?


Yeah im thinking about giving the slingshot program a go.

----------


## MaNiCC

gixers lurking in my house

----------


## Dukkit

> i do believe you should get your ass out of my thread you flagrant homosexual


i will tickle you so hard

----------


## Dukkit

mooseman

needs to fukkin text me

before i cry

----------


## MaNiCC

> mooseman
> 
> needs to fukkin text me
> 
> before i cry


dukkit i didnt know you chased that sort of skirt

----------


## calgarian

> Sup Cal?


dramas u?

----------


## Ernst

Mmmm... Austrian chocolate...

----------


## F4iGuy

post up ironman review, looks good

----------


## Ernst

First treat since I got back. Delicious.

----------


## F4iGuy

what is this thing you call chocolate?

----------


## Ernst

> Yeah im thinking about giving the slingshot program a go.


That's always looked interesting.

----------


## F4iGuy

slingshot ftw, you need to play with volume though

----------


## F4iGuy

I can give you a hand setting it up, been doing it for 2 years in different forms

----------


## Shawn

sup sig

----------


## Shawn

ooo admin fixed my name for me.. cool  :Big Grin:

----------


## sigman roid

Same old shit bro 

what part of canada you from?

----------


## sigman roid

> ooo admin fixed my name for me.. cool


What was it before?

----------


## Igifuno

Lots of people changing their names today..

----------


## Igifuno

I thought of changing mine to IGiFuno when I change my avatar.. maybe.. maybe not.

----------


## sigman roid

I think i'll change mine

----------


## sigman roid

> I thought of changing mine to IGiFuno when I change my avatar.. maybe.. maybe not.


yeah thats totally different to what it is now...lol

----------


## Shawn

it was Shawn168 but the guy that used to have "Shawn" was banned a long time ago so he just gave it to me..  :Big Grin:  admin rules..

----------


## sigman roid

Im gonna change mine to Manroid sig

----------


## Igifuno

> yeah thats totally different to what it is now...lol


I know but no one really knows where Igifuno came from.. but if its IGiFuno then its kind of more obvious.

----------


## Igifuno

How about Sigroid Man? Huh? Huh? That's friggin great!!

----------


## sigman roid

> I know but no one really knows where Igifuno came from.. but if its IGiFuno then its kind of more obvious.


Yeah if you say so....lol :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sigman roid

> How about Sigroid Man? Huh? Huh? That's friggin great!!


Thats an option to

----------


## Shawn

im from montreal

----------


## sigman roid

I gotta go again have a good weekend boys.

Moose pm me and let me know how your doing mate.

----------


## MaNiCC

Your all dirty sluts. i'll change mine to LinK

----------


## sigman roid

> im from montreal


Is that near calgary?

----------


## Igifuno

> Your all dirty sluts. i'll change mine to LinK


there ya go.. and change your avatar to the Legend of Zelda logo..

----------


## MaNiCC

> there ya go.. and change your avatar to the Legend of Zelda logo..


Consider it done  :7up:

----------


## Shawn

o god here comes some more protein farts

----------


## Shawn

> Is that near calgary?


no ur way off.. its in quebec.. 7 or so hours north of nyc

----------


## calgarian

> Is that near calgary?


no its not.....do u believe siggy they have a language police damn french.... :LOL:

----------


## Shawn

here she is.. the sex/drugs capital of canada.. montreal!

----------


## MaNiCC

> here she is.. the sex/drugs capital of canada.. montreal!


wheres the snow?

----------


## Igifuno

Damn that looks nice.. I've been to the St. Lawrence River 1,000 area.. that's pretty sweet over there. Never to the cities though..

----------


## Igifuno

Gotzta give me doggy a bath...

----------


## Igifuno

Maximus is a clean doggy now..

----------


## Igifuno

I did a ton of work today.. got all my reports out the door.. no stress weekend ahead.

----------


## Igifuno

Looking forward to crushing wheels tomorrow.,.

----------


## Igifuno

I almost got run off the road today... why the hell don't people check their blind spots.. I just got my car back last week. Got hit by a big ass truck in D.C. NY Ave.. dude cut right over didn't check his blind spot..

----------


## Igifuno

I don't think I've ever gotten in an accident that was my fault.. maybe one but it was with a tree and not another car.

----------


## Igifuno

If you whore by yourself in the middle of the woods, will anyone hear you?

----------


## Igifuno

How much whoring can a whore-whore whore if a whore could whore all day?

----------


## Igifuno

To be whore-like, is to be devine.

----------


## Igifuno

How far can you go off of $.25 of gas?

----------


## calgarian

> How much whoring can a whore-whore whore if a whore could whore all day?


u can whore with a chick and still whoring while she is sucking u...u can whore while she is humping u....u can whore while pooping u can whore when u r eating...just dont whore when u r showering alone with a chick go for whoring....

----------


## Igifuno

As far as you want if you get out and push. .

----------


## Igifuno

Ahh.. wisdom at its best.. I like it.. Kind of sounds like a Dr. Suess book.

----------


## Igifuno

I do not like whores.. whores are better left in the stores..

----------


## Mr.Rose

Hey cal/moose/sig/bitch squatter/bertzzzz/ducky/me(yes me cuz im lonely  :Frown:  )/hog and all you other whores.

Just a drive by! 

 : Fahr07: 

And now I'm out!

----------


## MaNiCC

> Mini you going birmingham this weekend?


No mate, coming towards the end of my studies for this year need to knuckle down, think im going to try get down there next year

----------


## Dukkit

so the sun is finally shining
maybe ill lift today

its been 6 days since ive been to gym

i feel soft

and lazy

i slept from 930 to 615 last night

still tired

----------


## sigman roid

> No mate, coming towards the end of my studies for this year need to knuckle down, think im going to try get down there next year


You should try for next time mate its a good day out.

----------


## Mooseman33

Drive by bitches...

New job f vkin sucks...

----------


## sigman roid

> Drive by bitches...
> 
> New job f vkin sucks...


Head up Moose at least your working bro.

----------


## MaNiCC

> Head up Moose at least your working bro.


...x2

----------


## Dukkit

MOOSE

guess our deal is off?

lol

----------


## Bertuzzi

Manicc/Sig where do you guys live that it is afternoon when its 7am for me??

----------


## ghettoboyd

im too sexy for my shirt......so sexy it hurts.....

----------


## MaNiCC

> Manicc/Sig where do you guys live that it is afternoon when its 7am for me??


England

----------


## Bertuzzi

Figured somewhere in Europe.... Just curious.

I hope you whores all have a good day... I am off to Starbucks then I gotta get some work done.

I love my Starbucks!

----------


## MaNiCC

> Figured somewhere in Europe.... Just curious.
> 
> I hope you whores all have a good day... I am off to Starbucks then I gotta get some work done.
> 
> I love my Starbucks!


I dont plan on staying here longer then i have to

----------


## -Ender-

wishing good cheer to all y'all motherfukkers... keep it tight and don't forget to bust yer ass!

core values.

----------


## MaNiCC

> wishing good cheer to all y'all motherfukkers... keep it tight and don't forget to bust yer ass!
> 
> core values.


Ender My man were you being? how come you haven't been on as much?

----------


## MaNiCC

Wtf am i doing up at 06:10?

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Wtf am i doing up at 06:10?


I dunno... you're crazy go back to bed.... I just finished an hour of cardio and am now eating some turkey.... THen its sleep time in about 2 hours.

GOOD MORNING to you though.

----------


## MaNiCC

> I dunno... you're crazy go back to bed.... I just finished an hour of cardio and am now eating some turkey.... THen its sleep time in about 2 hours.
> 
> GOOD MORNING to you though.


I have to set off for college in two hours so im going to man it  :7up:

----------


## peachfuzz

SmyD

----------


## Bertuzzi

> I have to set off for college in two hours so im going to man it


Gonna whore it up for the next 2 hours then hey.... sounds like a good idea  :Big Grin:

----------


## peachfuzz

Bertuzzi I hate your avatar so beat it.

----------


## Bertuzzi

What's wrong with my avatar??

----------


## peachfuzz

it makes me want to pack a fat lip everytime i see it.

----------


## Bertuzzi

LOL.... sorry. I should change it anyways.... I will officially quit chewing at the end of this month. its been a loving 9 year relationship which now has to come to an end.  :Frown:

----------


## MaNiCC

whats your avi of?

----------


## Bertuzzi

2 bottle of product from AR-R .com (Clomid & Tamox) Then the other round hockey puck looking thing is CHewing Tobacco. Not very popular over where you are.... when I was in europe in 2001 I had a tough time finding it unless you're in sweden.

----------


## sigman roid

Afternoonn Cal/Moose/Mini/Ender/Rosie/Dukkit/ and the rest of you dirt bags good afternoon

----------


## Ernst

I ain't dead yet, slutbags. Just working my ass off. It's actually kind of like being dead, only less peaceful. 

 :Welcome:

----------


## sigman roid

Glad your alive Erns

----------


## Dukkit

morning!


im here


and im gone!!

----------


## sigman roid

Morning dukkit.

----------


## MaNiCC

Afternoon sigman,cal, dukkit, erns, moose, hazel, ender , dan and rest of you homo's

----------


## calgarian

> Afternoonn Cal/Moose/Mini/Ender/Rosie/Dukkit/ and the rest of you dirt bags good afternoon





> Afternoon sigman,cal, dukkit, erns, moose, hazel, ender , dan and rest of you homo's


top of the morning to u guys too....

dont expect me to respect Hazel and gixxer cause their name turned red......  :Wink:

----------


## ghettoboyd

im a dirty dirty little post slut whorebag.....just sayin'....

----------


## calgarian

> im a dirty dirty little post slut whorebag.....just sayin'....


go take a shower.......damn it Bro...

----------


## ghettoboyd

> go take a shower.......damn it Bro...


i did so now im just a little post slut whorebag......but im still dirty,dirty, filthy in my mind....

----------


## calgarian

> i did so now im just a little post slut whorebag......but im still dirty,dirty, filthy in my mind....


damn it ....u r only dirty if the chicks tell u u r dirty and I have been told that all the time..... :LOL: 

 :Bbiwin:

----------


## MaNiCC

im sun burnt like a mofo

----------


## Chode Logan

Touch my dick.

----------


## calgarian

> Touch my dick.


talking to DSM????

----------


## Bertuzzi

> u guys are pathetic I am out......


You're pathetic!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dukkit

my dick aches

tight pvssy is the bees knees

----------


## ghettoboyd

> my dick aches
> 
> tight pvssy is the bees knees


mmmmm pu$$y.....is there anything better?....well maybee multiple pu$$y i suppose.... :7up:

----------


## MaNiCC

> mmmmm pu$$y.....is there anything better?....*well maybee multiple pu$$y i suppose*....


you wouldnt know lol

----------


## ghettoboyd

uggg some missionarys are on my porch spreading the word of whatever.....i just worked 12 hrs got up at 2 a.m. so i was as nice as i could possibly be...was telling them to beat it not nice?...i dont know,im so frickin tired right now...i appologize if there are any missonarys here on the forum but sometimes peeps just dont want to be bugged ya know?....

----------


## ghettoboyd

> you wouldnt know lol


you are right i havent had multiple pu$$y sence before i was married....but thanks for reminding me prick lol....just kidding :BbAily:  how you doing today bro?...

----------


## MaNiCC

> uggg some missionarys are on my porch spreading the word of whatever.....i just worked 12 hrs got up at 2 a.m. so i was as nice as i could possibly be...was telling them to beat it not nice?...i dont know,im so frickin tired right now...i appologize if there are any missonarys here on the forum but sometimes peeps just dont want to be bugged ya know?....


you were more polite then i would of been

----------


## Bertuzzi

As soon as Cal left the whorin started.... lol

----------


## ghettoboyd

> As soon as Cal left the whorin started.... lol


i was waiting for him to leave so i could come on.....











































ha ha ha, just kidding bro :BbAily: (no homo of course)

----------


## Bertuzzi

:Haha:  nice

----------


## calgarian

> As soon as Cal left the whorin started.... lol





> i was waiting for him to leave so i could come on.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Motherfvckers

----------


## calgarian

> mmmmm pu$$y.....is there anything better?....well maybee multiple pu$$y i suppose....


I was going to say something then realize Manicc did already......

----------


## calgarian

> my dick aches
> 
> tight pvssy is the bees knees


i have the same effect when I do tight a$$

----------


## MaNiCC

> you are right i havent had multiple pu$$y sence before i was married....but thanks for reminding me prick lol....just kidding how you doing today bro?...


 :LOL:  im good bro how u doing?

----------


## ghettoboyd

> im good bro how u doing?


all is good in the hood.....taking the day off from the gym so id have time to whore just a little bit more.....

----------


## MaNiCC

> all is good in the hood.....taking the day off from the gym so id have time to whore just a little bit more.....


thats commitment brother  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## MaNiCC

You mother fvkers are slacking :Chairshot:

----------


## sigman roid

Afternoon boys just a quick drive by................................................ . Maybe be back later.

----------


## MaNiCC

> Afternoon boys just a quick drive by................................................ . Maybe be back later.


you better be.

when you said about jay cutler " wait till i see that little bastard next year" i couldnt stop laughing :Haha:

----------


## sigman roid

> you better be.
> 
> when you said about jay cutler " wait till i see that little bastard next year" i couldnt stop laughing


Im gonna give him a slap...lol

----------


## ghettoboyd

got the day off today woohooo.....heres my agenda: take my shot, whore,go to gym and hit legs hard,whore some more, get a hair cut, whore a bit more,mowe the lawn then whore like theres no tommorow....my wife just left for work, its jean day and she's killing me shaking that ass and teasing me in those skin tight jeans.....god i love her, her ass is gonna get pounded all weekend.......she started it so she knows whats coming ha ha...life is good....

----------


## MaNiCC

> got the day off today woohooo.....heres my agenda: take my shot, whore,go to gym and hit legs hard,whore some more, get a hair cut, whore a bit more,mowe the lawn then whore like theres no tommorow....my wife just left for work, its jean day and she's killing me shaking that ass and teasing me in those skin tight jeans.....god i love her, her ass is gonna get pounded all weekend.......she started it so she knows whats coming ha ha...life is good....


that sounds like a good weekend to me bro

----------


## Ernst

Crap. It's 5am already? I'm not even ****ing tired... guess that's what happens when you sleep 'til 9pm. I have to work in the afternoon too :/

----------


## Hazard

> Crap. It's 5am already? I'm not even ****ing tired... guess that's what happens when you sleep 'til 9pm. I have to work in the afternoon too :/


it's 8am where i'm at.....

I win.....

~Haz~

----------


## Ernst

I think you should have some sort of member lottery to choose the posing routine for your first show...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2ZO4...os=3vR3EwA-dto

----------


## Hazard

STFU! LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

He ought to be shot for that LMFAO! For some reason..... it reminds me of DSM lol

~Haz~

----------


## MaNiCC

13:30 here..... bitches

----------


## ghettoboyd

uggg my wife just called me...she got in an accident on the way to work, some dumb bitch ran a stop sign and my wife ran into her....my wife had the right-of-way so at least it wasnt her fault but she is really shaken up poor girl...ohh well shit happens....im off to the gym bitches.....c-ya.....

----------


## Hazard

> uggg my wife just called me...she got in an accident on the way to work, some dumb bitch ran a stop sign and my wife ran into her....my wife had the right-of-way so at least it wasnt her fault but she is really shaken up poor girl...ohh well shit happens....im off to the gym bitches.....c-ya.....


Stickin it in their pooper helps calm them down.....

Hope she's ok!

~Haz~

----------


## ghettoboyd

> Stickin it in their pooper helps calm them down.....
> 
> Hope she's ok!
> 
> ~Haz~


ya all is good its minor really, im more concerned about her than her truck, its a bad way to start her workday.....after the morning got of to a nice start....but yea a little sympathy sex is in order.... :Wink/Grin:

----------


## gettingthere

> ya all is good its minor really, im more concerned about her than her truck, its a bad way to start her workday.....after the morning got of to a nice start....but yea a little sympathy sex is in order....


Hope she's alright man, sympathy sex is definatly in order haha!!

2oclock....think its time to go lifting  :Nutkick:

----------


## Bertuzzi

Good morning whores.... 10AM here. Makin some eggs then its off to the gym.... Then Starbucks  :Big Grin:

----------


## MaNiCC

Starbucks..... omg

----------


## gixxerboy1

> got the day off today woohooo.....heres my agenda: take my shot, whore,go to gym and hit legs hard,whore some more, get a hair cut, whore a bit more,mowe the lawn then whore like theres no tommorow....my wife just left for work, its jean day and she's killing me shaking that ass and teasing me in those skin tight jeans.....god i love her, her ass is gonna get pounded all weekend.......she started it so she knows whats coming ha ha...life is good....


i hate you. its looking like no ass for me or any other fun events this weekend now

----------


## gixxerboy1

> I think you should have some sort of member lottery to choose the posing routine for your first show...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2ZO4...os=3vR3EwA-dto


lol if you noitce in the background it sat *ms.fitness*

----------


## Dukkit

why helllo

my name is dukk and i like to fukk

----------


## calgarian

> why helllo
> 
> my name is dukk and i like to fukk


oh really ....we didnt know that....

----------


## ghettoboyd

> i hate you. its looking like no ass for me or any other fun events this weekend now


wut up with that man her monthly "friend" visit for the holiday....?

----------


## ghettoboyd

this prop is really making me a rageing **** machine......i love it....

----------


## Peducho0113

Hello Bros

----------


## Bertuzzi

Fuk.... well don't be to hard on yourself, we all do shit like that from time to time. It could always be worse my friend.

----------


## Igifuno

> I may be down by A/C this week for work.... how long u there?
> 
> ~Haz~


Was there for work as well... just got back into Baltimore.. you get over there much? I'm there about once a month from a day to a week at a time.

----------


## Bertuzzi

Gixx.... Is this you???  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bertuzzi

Sorry.... I couldn't resist.

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Sorry.... I couldn't resist.


lol. Not that bad.

----------


## Bertuzzi

Ok, good. Happy to hear  :Smilie: 

NICE ASS!!!

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Ok, good. Happy to hear 
> 
> NICE ASS!!!


thanks i've been doing alot of lunges and squats

----------


## Bertuzzi

> thanks i've been doing alot of lunges and squats


Ya, you can tell. It's really paying off nice work! Keep it up, just a little more toning and it'll be flawless.  :7up:

----------


## gixxerboy1

the laser hair removal worked well too :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Bertuzzi

> the laser hair removal worked well too


 :Haha: 

You'll have to send me the info on who you used.... They can do my back  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bertuzzi

I am just happy I have at least one whore here with me whorin it up!! I Hate whoring alone

----------


## gixxerboy1

> You'll have to send me the info on who you used.... They can do my back


i'm like a gorrilla i need to take out a second mortgage do get my back done

----------


## gixxerboy1

> I am just happy I have at least one whore here with me whorin it up!! I Hate whoring alone


bunch of part time whore around here

----------


## Bertuzzi

> i'm like a gorrilla i need to take out a second mortgage do get my back done


Fuk... me and you better not go walkin around together.... some hunter may see us and take shot!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bertuzzi

> bunch of part time whore around here


fukin part timers.... its midnight here and I gotta get up for work at 7:30 and I am still whorin like a mega turbo ninja whore!

----------


## gixxerboy1

> fukin part timers.... its midnight here and I gotta get up for work at 7:30 and I am still whorin like a mega turbo ninja whore!


slacker. its 1 am here. hurry up and catch up

----------


## Bertuzzi

> slacker. its 1 am here. hurry up and catch up


LMAO.... and how would you like me to do that??

----------


## gixxerboy1

> LMAO.... and how would you like me to do that??


here is a thread on it. Seems easy enough.
http://forums.steroid.com/showpost.p...25&postcount=1
do i have to think of everything

----------


## Bertuzzi

> here is a thread on it. Seems easy enough.
> http://forums.steroid.com/showpost.p...25&postcount=1
> do i have to think of everything


LOL.... I got about 3 paragraphs in and said fuk it.... I save time travel for another night. I am too tired to read all that. I will figure it out and do what I gotta do, but I promise by the year 2081 I will be caught up to you gixxer....





You fukin whore  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Bertuzzi

Good Night whores... I'm out, GF is calling me to bed  :Big Grin:

----------


## dangerous dan

morning whores

----------


## dangerous dan

how fits ava cowan???

Can someone please tell me why baby food has a place in BBing??

----------


## Ernst

Later today... shooting range!  :0violent Smiley 050:

----------


## MaNiCC

This hangover will be the death of me. now i remember why i dont drink

----------


## Ernst

That and all the stupid shit you did...

----------


## dangerous dan

> This hangover will be the death of me. now i remember why i dont drink


ha good night pal? were you go?

----------


## MaNiCC

> That and all the stupid shit you did...


meaning :Hmmmm: 

just round town dan, women are a bad influence. worth it though :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Mr.Rose

> meaning
> 
> just round town dan, women are a bad influence. worth it though


bad shit aka, that girl you woke up next do... that was dsm in drag. Sorry mate.

----------


## Friend



----------


## Igifuno

> This hangover will be the death of me. now i remember why i dont drink



I'm reminded of that almost every time I drink.. 

Mornin' slut bag hoes.. off to the gym!

----------


## Friend

That is all.

----------


## calgarian

morning shit heads

----------


## Bertuzzi

Moring Cal and all you whores....

----------


## sigman roid

Afternoon Bastards

Yeah i said it your all bastards.

----------


## calgarian

> Moring Cal and all you whores....


Princess is up little early this morning

----------


## Bertuzzi

Meh, I've been called worse...

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Princess is up little early this morning


LOL.... No I am always up early, just never have time to come on here in the morning. My buddy is coming by so I am waiting on him so I have about 15 minutes. 

Then its starbucks time  :Big Grin:

----------


## sigman roid

Thats it ignore sig you poofs

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Thats it ignore sig you poofs





> Meh, I've been called worse...


^^ I acknowledged you  :Big Grin:

----------


## calgarian

> LOL.... No I am always up early, just never have time to come on here in the morning. My buddy is coming by so I am waiting on him so I have about 15 minutes. 
> 
> Then its starbucks time


I ate a sandwich from Timmys yesterday.

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Holy whoring.. congrats on the 1k Bertuzzi.. friggin slut whore.


Thank you, Sir

----------


## Igifuno

I grew up in the church and my mom turned in to one of those nut jobs. She's better now but I couldn't stand her for years becuase of it. A lot of those mega-rightious people are nothing but hipocrites anyway. I'm not sure if I believe or either really, I'd like to but I just don't know. I actually admire people who can have faith without more evidence. I need evidence. The gym is my sanctuary.

----------


## Bertuzzi

> I think I offended him.


I promise, you did not offend me

----------


## Ernst

You, as a Catholic? You do not follow the path set out for you as a Catholic. I was raised with religion, so it's not like I'm ignorant here.

How does it hurt me if someone has faith in something? Easy. Morons preach religion. Morons legislate religion. Morons ostracize people over it. They even kill for it.

----------


## MaNiCC

Congrats Bert

----------


## Ernst

And I feel I need to add that I'm watching "The Shining" and all I can think about is how much I want to bang the wife.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Bertuzzi

> You, as a Catholic? You do not follow the path set out for you as a Catholic. I was raised with religion, so it's not like I'm ignorant here.
> 
> How does it hurt me if someone has faith in something? Easy. Morons preach religion. Morons legislate religion. Morons ostracize people over it. They even kill for it.


Agreed.... and those people all stand for the wrong thing and mis-represent the religion... I am with you on those idiots....

Lets agree to disagree and call it a day.... religion is a touchy subject

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Congrats Bert


Thank you  :Big Grin:

----------


## Igifuno

Does anything rhyme with religion?

----------


## Ernst

> Does anything rhyme with religion?


Pigeon?

----------


## Bertuzzi

:Haha:

----------


## Igifuno

three pigeons rhymes even better..

----------


## Bertuzzi

> three pigeons rhymes even better..


aren't you witty  :Smilie:

----------


## vanduhl

man o man...bertuzzi is bein a sleezy little slut lately....jeez

----------


## Ernst

Off to work. Later, whores.

----------


## ghettoboyd

> 2k more to go and you get a title. Or you can suck admin's dick like ghettoboyd.


ohhhhhhhhhhh.......... you hurt me.......... :1hifu:

----------


## MaNiCC

> Off to work. Later, whores.


Later erns

----------


## vanduhl

> Later erns


toodles

----------


## Bertuzzi

Manicc, you're up late.... No?

----------


## MaNiCC

> Manicc, you're up late.... No?


01:54 here, going to have another 20 then hit the sack bro

----------


## vanduhl

> 01:54 here, going to have another 20 then hit the sack bro


where u from?

----------


## Bertuzzi

7pm here

----------


## vanduhl

9er here

----------


## MaNiCC

England Vand

----------


## D7M

played basketball tonight for like an hour. 

last time I do that for very, very long time.

----------


## Bertuzzi

> played basketball tonight for like an hour. 
> 
> last time I do that for very, very long time.


Whoa..... Haven't seen you in whore land before  :Smilie: 

Basketball for an hour.... pretty sure I would die.... I have to do cardio for an hour tonight.... but not basketball  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Gonna take up racket ball in the near future that should be fun.... Need the endurance

----------


## Igifuno

Day off from the gym today.. gonna hit the treadmill in the basement though.. ate a lot of chicken tonight.. lol.

----------


## Ernst

Work is so damn boring I took a break so I could leave.

----------


## Igifuno

Nice. My wife was a bitch tonight.

----------


## D7M

> Whoa..... Haven't seen you in whore land before 
> 
> Basketball for an hour.... pretty sure I would die.... I have to do cardio for an hour tonight.... but not basketball 
> 
> Gonna take up racket ball in the near future that should be fun.... Need the endurance


Yah, I stop by whore land once in a while  :Wink/Grin: 

Fvck basket ball, my ass is staying that elliptical from now on. 

Raquetball is a lot of fun, I used to play that often.

----------


## Bertuzzi

Off to the gym.... bye whores

----------


## Igifuno

Nap time for me.. peace.

----------


## thenextcutler

> I promise, you did not offend me


Bertuzzi, can not be offended... this I am sure

----------


## thenextcutler

hmm the whore house is empty? eeeerie...

----------


## Ernst

Never empty.

----------


## thenextcutler

> Never empty.


and just when I thought I had the place to myself! "ziiiiip"

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Yah, I stop by whore land once in a while 
> 
> Fvck basket ball, my ass is staying that elliptical from now on. 
> 
> Raquetball is a lot of fun, I used to play that often.


Elliptical is where its at... I love my elliptical. I went a bought one after this guy I know suggested I do crazy amounts of cardio.... What an asshole.... Even though he was right  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Bertuzzi, can not be offended... this I am sure


You've figured that out already??  :Big Grin:

----------


## thenextcutler

> You've figured that out already??


holy shit guy are you on your Iphone between sets or what? haha

----------


## thenextcutler

ya you don't seem like a guy that can be offended, something about the gay sex jokes alerted me to that

----------


## Igifuno

:Bbhanging:  :0violent Smiley 050:  :Bblaser:  :Rockon:  :Gun:

----------


## Igifuno

: Sterb127:  :Laser:  :Ink Inc Gun:  :Shoot:

----------


## vanduhl

> 


ur a whore

----------


## Igifuno

God I feel so much better now..

----------


## ghettoboyd

you sir withall that angst need pu$$y......it cures what aills you....

----------


## vanduhl

> you sir withall that angst need pu$$y......it cures what aills you....


true!!!....god i love gettin laid

----------


## ghettoboyd

> yeah you are the king of whores... well actually more like prime minister. Dukkit still maintains king title as a "figure head" since his name is on the thread


just wanted to say that i named this thread and am very proud of what it has become....we built this up from nothing wondering if it would even survive a day and look at how its become the most awesomest coolioest bitch slappin thread of all time....just throwing that out there..... :7up:

----------


## Bertuzzi

Igi, you are one major whore

----------


## vanduhl

why am i only an associate member.....god...i know my posts are low but im the ****in man :Hmmmm:

----------


## Bertuzzi

> why am i only an associate member.....god...i know my posts are low but im the ****in man


 :1laugh:

----------


## ghettoboyd

> why am i only an associate member.....god...i know my posts are low but im the ****in man


you need to put your time in hoe.......whore some more....get crackin biotch....

----------


## vanduhl

> 


phu-q

----------


## Bertuzzi

> phu-q


Now thats not nice

----------


## bjpennnn

****en a man lakers better win tonight

----------


## vanduhl

> you need to put your time in hoe.......whore some more....get crackin biotch....


i knowww.... :Frown: ...ok goin to do legs....later bitches..ill ttyl later

----------


## bjpennnn

doing legs today myself i have a confession to make i have not done legs in a couple years going to bring them up gunna be a beast ha.

----------


## bjpennnn

like maybe once a month and the running and hiking i do but no straight lifting with them.

----------


## Igifuno

> you sir withall that angst need pu$$y......it cures what aills you....


Got plenty of that.. just pissed off at my company. 




> Igi, you are one major whore


Iza slutbag.. and you all are positive influences..

----------


## thenextcutler

I just got back from legs myself. one of those days that you end up having a pwo nap, whether you like it or not

----------


## bjpennnn

ha perfect

----------


## thenextcutler

> doing legs today myself i have a confession to make i have not done legs in a couple years going to bring them up gunna be a beast ha.


a couple whaaaat??? years? I definately didn't read that right!!!! tsk tsk...

----------


## Igifuno

Good lord man.... get them wheels movin'!

----------


## bjpennnn

Dude i am gidted genetically i have a huge ass and nice calves my whole legs i playes soccer for 15 years so they are built not so much anymore because i have trouble finding pants when i do. But i am ****en over it gunna hit them big.

----------


## bjpennnn

check this shit out http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=434395

----------


## Igifuno

Nice.. I have a large ass meself.. anyone else have a large hind side they'd like to disclose?

----------


## Igifuno

> check this shit out http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=434395


yeah the dude on the far left has wicked calves.. dang things look like teeth.

----------


## bjpennnn

hahaha bro i am not kidding if i go out dancing 9 out of ten times i will split my pants ha when i drop it low ha liek i am not kidding i have done this at a wedding to.

----------


## bjpennnn

ya i am working with a coach and he is liek wtf is wrong with you lift those legs so i think i am going to see a huge amount of growth on every place on my body once they get caught up.

----------


## Igifuno

LMAO... that's always entertaining.. my wife is always smacking my ass her damn hardest and I barely feel it.. she can't believe how big and scrumtious it is..

----------


## Igifuno

> ya i am working with a coach and he is liek wtf is wrong with you lift those legs so i think i am going to see a huge amount of growth on every place on my body once they get caught up.


You definetely will.

----------


## bjpennnn

i am off to go hit legs catch you guys later. strength and honor!

----------


## calgarian

ok fvckers what did i miss?

----------


## thenextcutler

> ok fvckers what did i miss?


apparently a lot of man-ass talk

----------


## Igifuno

There was plenty of that... and now that bjp is gone I'm claiming the ass throne.. other than that not much cal...

----------


## calgarian

> apparently a lot of man-ass talk


oh so nothing......

----------


## thenextcutler

good times

----------


## bjpennnn

love the man ass what do you guys think of those shoes that have the slots for all 5 of your toes indivdually?

----------


## thenextcutler

> love the man ass what do you guys think of those shoes that have the slots for all 5 of your toes indivdually?


um... what?

----------


## Ernst

Umm... did I just walk in on a man ass and shoe fashion discussion?

----------


## Ernst

There's a homo thread for stuff like that, just so you know...

----------


## alexISthrowed

> P.S
> 
> Starbucks rules and Tim Hortons blows goat balls!


I like tim hortons

----------


## alexISthrowed



----------


## bjpennnn

why am i so ripped

----------


## vanduhl

> why am i so ripped


no talk of recreational drugs
 :AaGreen22:  :2jk:

----------


## thenextcutler

> 


i want one

----------


## Bertuzzi

> reminds me of when i was a young man.....back in my day we had to walk to whore and it was uphill both ways in the pooring rain all against the earth rotation....now you just point and click......dam whipersnappers eerggggg.....


 :LOL:  You must be fukin old cuz my dad use to say that same line, word for word as do most old people except he said snow instead of rain. 

For the record my dad is 56 years old!!! You must be old balls  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bertuzzi

> I like tim hortons


^^ This upset me.....




> 


^^ This made me forget all about it  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bertuzzi

Vanduhl, you better slow down on the whorin' I feel like you are movin in on my territory.... You know what happens when one whore moves in on another..... Sh!t goes down.... you don't want sh!t going down with this Canadian  :Chairshot:

----------


## bjpennnn

there is enough room here for everyone to whore it up

----------


## thenextcutler

any body want a peanut?

----------


## bjpennnn

no thank you

----------


## calgarian

> any body want a peanut?


u talking about real peanut or YOUR peanut??  :Hmmmm:  if it is later talk to DSM

----------


## thenextcutler

> u talking about real peanut or YOUR peanut??  if it is later talk to DSM


lol DSM gets flames so much on here, no pun intended

----------


## thenextcutler

night whores!

----------


## jbm

jbm, Bertuzzi, kameng_41, thenextcutler

----------


## calgarian

> jbm, Bertuzzi, kameng_41, thenextcutler


y my name is not in here mofo  :Chairshot:   :LOL:   :BbAily:

----------


## Bertuzzi

> y my name is not in here mofo


That's because you weren't an active viewer.... slut!  :BbAily:

----------


## vanduhl

> Vanduhl, you better slow down on the whorin' I feel like you are movin in on my territory.... You know what happens when one whore moves in on another..... Sh!t goes down.... you don't want sh!t going down with this Canadian


ur just a whore...speak when your spoken to :2jk:  :BbAily:

----------


## vanduhl

i needed to get some whore out of me earlier....sorry....

----------


## Bertuzzi

:LOL:  Good, you'll have to make up for my slacking.

----------


## Bertuzzi

I have spent the last 2.5 hours making and weighing out all my food for the next 2 weeks. I love cooking but this is getting old fast. I been cutting hard for 10 weeks! I just want to get it done and start my cycle.... I am getting soooo skinny  :Frown:

----------


## vanduhl

> I have spent the last 2.5 hours making and weighing out all my food for the next 2 weeks. I love cooking but this is getting old fast. I been cutting hard for 10 weeks! I just want to get it done and start my cycle.... I am getting soooo skinny


damn dude....so does a food scale help a lot with the preparaiton...im thinkin bout buyin one

----------


## Bertuzzi

Ya, but the only reason I have it, is to weigh my portions. I eat 7oz portions of Chicken and Turkey. I buy chicken breast in bulk cube it broil it and fry it in hot sauce and weigh it out at 5.5oz after it is cooked based on water cooking out. I also buy turkey breast in bulk and weigh it up to 7oz each and BBQ them at work or home. Then I buy ground Turkey breast in bulk and make 7oz turkey patties. I just add a shit load of ground garlic, hot sauce and seasoning. Roll them in a ball, press em' flat into a pattie and BBQ 13 of them on the grill. 

So now I have 13 Turkey patties, 15 7oz turkey breasts and 11 containers of cut up chicken breast fried in hot sauce. 27 cans of Tuna and I buy fresh cut pieces of steak everyday at the butchers for supper. Then I throw in breakfast (3 whole eggs and 8 egg whites scrambled) and one Casien protein shake as a meal replacement and my days are all set!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## calgarian

where do u get breast in bulk ohhhhh ok chicked breast in bulk?

----------


## Bertuzzi

> where do u get breast in bulk ohhhhh ok chicked breast in bulk?


 :LOL:  I should have expected something like that from you....

----------


## calgarian

> i needed to get some whore out of me earlier....sorry....


which whore?

----------


## calgarian

> I should have expected something like that from you....


i am a chareacter remember  :Wink: 

man come in during stempede season

----------


## Bertuzzi

> i am a chareacter remember 
> 
> man come in during stempede season


I might.... when is it??

----------


## Bertuzzi

Alright... cooked, cleaned and put the food in the freezer.... Good night.... the GF is waiting!

----------


## Igifuno

Oh my god how dare all this whoring take place without me....

----------


## Igifuno

Am I the only one who reads the whoring, or do we all do that... ?

----------


## Igifuno

> 




hahaha>>

----------


## Igifuno

> i feel like Igifuno right now....
> 
> 
> but i dont wanna feel like igifuno.....



You wish you could feel like this....

----------


## Igifuno

> 



haha.. Jake!

----------


## Igifuno

:Jakehomo: Love that little homo monkey..

----------


## Igifuno

Up early and hung over.. not bad though.. shall hit the gym when the doors open at 8am...

----------


## Igifuno

Then help my Pop fix the platform on his boat... should be fun.

----------


## Igifuno

> Ya, but the only reason I have it, is to weigh my portions. I eat 7oz portions of Chicken and Turkey. I buy chicken breast in bulk cube it broil it and fry it in hot sauce and weigh it out at 5.5oz after it is cooked based on water cooking out. I also buy turkey breast in bulk and weigh it up to 7oz each and BBQ them at work or home. Then I buy ground Turkey breast in bulk and make 7oz turkey patties. I just add a shit load of ground garlic, hot sauce and seasoning. Roll them in a ball, press em' flat into a pattie and BBQ 13 of them on the grill. 
> 
> So now I have 13 Turkey patties, 15 7oz turkey breasts and 11 containers of cut up chicken breast fried in hot sauce. 27 cans of Tuna and I buy fresh cut pieces of steak everyday at the butchers for supper. Then I throw in breakfast (3 whole eggs and 8 egg whites scrambled) and one Casien protein shake as a meal replacement and my days are all set!!


 :BbAily:  Freak..

----------


## Igifuno

> 


Well now that just says it all, doesn't it?

----------


## MaNiCC

Dirty Bastards

----------


## Ernst

I carry something very similar to this everywhere I go:

----------


## calgarian

> I carry something very similar to this everywhere I go:


I prefer killing with my hands.....I am not a violent person so if I am going to kill someone it will be really personal and then I rather do it with my hands....like the good old days.

----------


## Ernst

Knives are personal. You'll be covered in their blood.

----------


## Ernst

Mmm... Blood. Now I'm hungry, but the sun doesn't set for hours...

----------


## bjpennnn

why am i so ripped?

----------


## MaNiCC

> I carry something very similar to this everywhere I go:


nice piece of equipment earns

----------


## MaNiCC

> why am i so ripped?


you an dsm stepped up the cardio?

----------


## bjpennnn

naw i think its the ephedrine.

----------


## vanduhl

> this good vanduhl?


fvckin gorgeous....i would eat cereal out of her a$shole

----------


## gettingthere

> I carry something very similar to this everywhere I go:


And on this note i have put you on my not to insult list along with swifto

----------


## Ernst

Shopping at Victoria's Secret with girl. So many girls *drool*

----------


## Ernst

Call of Duty Modern Warfare-

do I want 2 or 4?

----------


## vanduhl

tip of the ol' hat to ye whores

----------


## thenextcutler

hi hoes, hi hoes! It's off to work I go!...es?

----------


## Igifuno

holy hell there was a lot of whoring today..

----------


## calgarian

> holy hell there was a lot of whoring today..


not enough

----------


## Igifuno

Always room for more whore..

----------


## Igifuno

whats up cal? me and you always seem to miss eachother on the whore board.... as I look back at the posts, you always seem to pop in right after I leave and vice versa.. funny.

----------


## Igifuno

Me and the wife just got back from D.C. ... chilled in Georgetown and had dinner.. little shopping. She's in the shower now and I'm getting ready to break out the ol' beef dart for a little midnight nastiness.

----------


## calgarian

> whats up cal? me and you always seem to miss eachother on the whore board.... as I look back at the posts, you always seem to pop in right after I leave and vice versa.. funny.


well i am here now...sorry to hear abt ur job bro,,,,

----------


## bjpennnn

lakers took a big fat steaming dump on the shitty celtics ha **** ya lake show baby!

----------


## Igifuno

> well i am here now...sorry to hear abt ur job bro,,,,


Thanks man.. really sucks.. one of the biggest perks of this company is the freedom. People leave me the hell alone and I get to work from home 60% of the time, which means... I always eat great, can go to the gym whenever I want.. don't think I'll find that anywhere else but you never know..

----------


## Igifuno

> lakers took a big fat steaming dump on the shitty celtics ha **** ya lake show baby!


What an ugly game.. we'll be back Thursday to take the title back home..

----------


## Igifuno

Got an endocrinologist appt this AM...... peace out you nasty, dirty, rotten, filthy, mangy whorebags.

----------


## Ernst

Hey, that was uncalled for... my mange is totally clearing up....

----------


## -Ender-

Drive by...

----------


## Standby

whores all of ya

----------


## gettingthere

Sup whores, just got my college 2nd year results and passed everything!! officially a 3rd year, good start to the day

----------


## Standby

> Sup whores, just got my college 2nd year results and passed everything!! officially a 3rd year, good start to the day


congratz

----------


## Bertuzzi

Good morning! Fuk is it early.... 6am here I never get up this early anymore. Who gets up this early for Golf?? Crazy people!

----------


## Standby

> Good morning! Fuk is it early.... 6am here I never get up this early anymore. Who gets up this early for Golf?? Crazy people!


i get up at 5am everyday for work.  :Nopity:

----------


## Igifuno

> Sup whores, just got my college 2nd year results and passed everything!! officially a 3rd year, good start to the day


Great job homey.

----------


## Standby

im listening to the radio and they are talking about curly fries and onion rings and pizza and all kinds of other food that sounds so good  :Chairshot:

----------


## Igifuno

> Good morning! Fuk is it early.... 6am here I never get up this early anymore. Who gets up this early for Golf?? Crazy people!


Haven't played golf in a while... Used to play a lot. Let me know how you shoot today. You're like the Starbucks poster boy... Everytime I see a Starbucks now I think of Bertuzzi. They should name a specialty drink after you..

----------


## Igifuno

> im listening to the radio and they are talking about curly fries and onion rings and pizza and all kinds of other food that sounds so good


Don't do it bro, its a trap.

----------


## Standby

> Don't do it bro, its a trap.


i know they just stopped talking about it now. bstrds put images in my head!  :Chairshot:  but i wont cave, i wont do it!  :Frown:

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Haven't played golf in a while... Used to play a lot. Let me know how you shoot today. You're like the Starbucks poster boy... Everytime I see a Starbucks now I think of Bertuzzi. They should name a specialty drink after you..


I haven't golfed in 2 years which is scary. I use to be pretty good but its been good. Anyways I am off to Starbucks IGI!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## MaNiCC

golf is shvt

----------


## thenextcutler

> i get up at 5am everyday for work.


My earliest shift starts at 4:45 AM, that's when it starts not when I wake up

----------


## thenextcutler

> I haven't golfed in 2 years which is scary. I use to be pretty good but its been good. Anyways I am off to Starbucks IGI!!


Timmy Hoes > Starbucks

...ya, I went there

----------


## Standby

> fvck pix....get the video camera out and invite me haz n standby over for a private showing...with her and three of her friends.
> 
> and a handle of ketamine.
> 
> and we all have to be dressed in bath robes and nothing else....
> 
> 
> so we can see what develops


double fixxed^^

----------


## Hazard

> double fixxed^^


LMFAO

~Haz~

----------


## Standby

hey haz do you gotta type out the ~Haz~ everytime or do you some how got it saved there? lol curious

----------


## vanduhl

lmao.....ketamine

----------


## Standby

night whores, had a rough day need to sleep it off lol oh and van i dont know how all of you got that pic i took of my ex in your avi but im kinda glad it got out on the interwebs

----------


## Bertuzzi

Wow.... you guys sure do talk a lot... Last thing I said is like 8 pages back  :Big Grin:

----------


## calgarian

> Wow.... you guys sure do talk a lot... Last thing I said is like 8 pages back


u r becoming a slacker lately

----------


## thenextcutler

heeeeelllloooooo

----------


## calgarian

> heeeeelllloooooo


haloooo

----------


## thenextcutler

> haloooo


what is up?

----------


## calgarian

> what is up?


nothing just farting around u?

----------


## thenextcutler

sweltering to death up here in mcmurray, letting my newly purchased ac unit cool my bedroom

----------


## thenextcutler

how's it down south?

----------


## calgarian

> how's it down south?


raining and cold

----------


## thenextcutler

> raining and cold


oh shitty

----------


## calgarian

looks like vancouver

----------


## Bertuzzi

> u r becoming a slacker lately


I know.... working like a mad man.... I take on too much, its my own fault. I am young and can relax/whore when I get older....  :Big Grin:

----------


## bjpennnn

Lakers baby!

----------


## calgarian

> I know.... working like a mad man.... I take on too much, its my own fault. I am young and can relax/whore when I get older....


did u call me old u mofo  :LOL:   :BbAily:

----------


## stack_it

> did u call me old u mofo


I can't sleep so i'm roaming the boards what the hell has you up at 3:30 in the morning?

----------


## calgarian

> I can't sleep so i'm roaming the boards what the hell has you up at 3:30 in the morning?


couldnt sleep as well kid/crazy woke me up and its 3am

----------


## calgarian

and now i am fvcking starving........

----------


## Ernst

Whine, whine, whine.

----------


## Ernst

I'm taking off later for a long weekend out of town. Going down to San Diego. 

The week off of work is just what I need. I'm on the verge of quitting and they're probably just as ready to fire me. We'll see which happens first... 

I tell the truth. This can make one unpopular when those above them are ****ing up right and left. Extra funny since the possible promotion I turned down would have removed me from this situation.

----------


## ghettoboyd

> Lakers baby!


congrats bro it was a hell of a series....

----------


## ghettoboyd

> and now i am fvcking starving........


have some cheez with that whine cal.... :Nutkick:

----------


## ghettoboyd

who's the biggest skankyest filthiest hoe in the house?....thats right bitches.....me....dam im nasty....

----------


## MaNiCC

Dream on. your fugly

----------


## ghettoboyd

> Dream on. your fugly


ha ha yet sexyer than you.... :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Ernst

Ever since that john cut up his face we're all prettier.

----------


## MaNiCC

> Ever since that john cut up his face we're all prettier.


john?

----------


## Ernst

A john is a customer of a prostitute.

----------


## Igifuno

Top of the morning whore gods..

----------


## ghettoboyd

> Top of the morning whore gods..


sweet avy bro, dam man im in love....

----------


## Igifuno

Glad you like.. ain't nothin wrong with those.. at all..

----------


## Charger527

anyone watching germany vs serbia in football??

----------


## MaNiCC

me. that was no red card imo. fvkin spanish ref getting more attention then he should

----------


## Charger527

yeah i dont understand how it works? i grew up playing rugby, what does the yellow cards mean, this ref is handing them out all the time, but nothing happens?

----------


## Dukkit

oh look at Haz with his big ass avy and his lil ass forearms

such a candy ass

scared of lightening and roller coasters and swallowing pills

----------


## Igifuno

I think if you get two, you then get a red.. or maybe its three.. not sure exactly.

----------


## Igifuno

Talk to you soon and let's definetly get some "protien sessions" in soon.. lol. good times.

----------


## Mr.Rose

Fvck that shit, alcohol and protein shakes? I got to try it before i dismiss it! 

That L-gluatamine thing seems fun, hell, the alco screws you up, the l-glutamne fixes you up.  :Big Grin: .

----------


## vanduhl

> Nice.. I've driven though there a couple times on my way to Canada.. 
> 
> Welp brutha its been real man.. its nap time for me...


ight bro....ill talk to u later...i think im done whorin too for the night....

PEACE!

----------


## Mr.Rose

Man if everyone in the world who had a spare $1 that they didn't care about, gave it to me, i would have at least $2,000,000,000.

FVCK!

Ok EVERYONE GIVE ME A $!

----------


## vanduhl

protein sessions....no homo :LOL: .....good shit..

----------


## Igifuno

> Fvck that shit, alcohol and protein shakes? I got to try it before i dismiss it! 
> 
> That L-gluatamine thing seems fun, hell, the alco screws you up, the l-glutamne fixes you up. .


Hell ya brutha.. I know you're a damn scientist too so lab rat it up and give it a try.. me and van are gonna get sh*tty one of these weekends.. lol.. 

Night all.. nap time.. 

Igiwhore - out..

----------


## Bertuzzi

Igi.... To answer your question from earlier, even though you are sleeping now.

I am in Mountain standard time zone.... Alberta, Canada So 2 hours behind you.

----------


## Older lifter

Well, did gym this morning, watched a bit of AFL on the TV (NM v PA), did some sunbaking on the beach, had a swim, lined up a date with a long haired slim tight asian hottie for later..........arrrrrrr,,,,,,, not a bad life sometimes..........

----------


## MaNiCC

Damn i feel rough

----------


## Mr.Rose

> Damn i feel rough


I know you love it rough,  :Wink: 

Just ask DSM.

----------


## MaNiCC

He slept with you too?  :Tear:

----------


## MaNiCC

That ended badly. Bitch has more mood swings then me

----------


## Mr.Rose

> That ended badly. Bitch has more mood swings then me


Let it out baby, it can help to have your boys here for you. I've had many many girls like that.

----------


## MaNiCC

she just had mood swings all time. fvk that

----------


## Igifuno

> Igi.... To answer your question from earlier, even though you are sleeping now.
> 
> I am in Mountain standard time zone.... Alberta, Canada So 2 hours behind you.


Slept like a baby.. with a little help from our new invention.. Feel like a champ this morning too. 




> Well, did gym this morning, watched a bit of AFL on the TV (NM v PA), did some sunbaking on the beach, had a swim, lined up a date with a long haired slim tight asian hottie for later..........arrrrrrr,,,,,,, not a bad life sometimes..........


sounds like a dream bro... are you in SE Asia? What part if you care to share? My wife is from SE.. 




> That ended badly. Bitch has more mood swings then me


He's actually quite well behaved and mild mannered with me.. I guess I'm more dominant that you jokers..

----------


## MaNiCC

Who's he?

----------


## Igifuno

DSM.. isn't that who you were talking about? Lol.

----------


## vanduhl

drive by before i go hang with my dad for the day 


 :Ccslateboy:

----------


## MaNiCC

> DSM.. isn't that who you were talking about? Lol.


mofo  :LOL:

----------


## Igifuno

> drive by before i go hang with my dad for the day


enjoy the day with your Pops van... 




> mofo


 :Haha:

----------


## Igifuno

My wife and kids are awesome.. made me breakfast and won't let me do a thing to help clean up. Got me cards, gifts, and going back to the boat again soon to chill the day away.. life is good right now..

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Slept like a baby.. with a little help from our new invention.. Feel like a champ this morning too.


A good invention it was.... I just woke up and the GF is making me pancakes because its my refeed day. :Big Grin: 

I need to learn how to sleep properly... I always feel tired

----------


## Bertuzzi

> My wife and kids are awesome.. made me breakfast and won't let me do a thing to help clean up. Got me cards, gifts, and going back to the boat again soon to chill the day away.. life is good right now..


Thats awesome.... its things like that that made me double think us not wanting kids.

----------


## Igifuno

Yeah they're great bro, but that's a choice that has to be made by everyone individually. You know, a lot of people don't want kids and have them by accident, and then realize its the best thing in the world. Some people are probably better off without them..

----------


## Bertuzzi

Ya.... me and my girl have already talked about it, if she happened to get pregnant it wouldn't be the end of the world.

I am just scared to bring kids into this world the way it is.... You never know what is going to happen to them or what they're going to become. I have seen soooo many kids growing up come from great families and be complete fukup junkies and sh!t.

Although, the real reason for not wanting them is; I work hard and a lot right now... I mean I am only 26 and have accomplished so much for my age but I don't plan on stopping.... I want to have the luxury, if i choose (which I probably won't) to retire between 35 and 40. I just want to know what that freedom would be like. If I have kids i'll have to slow down on my work because I would want to be that dad that coached hockey and went on the field trips at school with them.... and I am just not willing to sacrifice my happiness for that. 

Like I said, if it happened I would love my kids and give them the world and all the time I could, I just don't want to.

----------


## Igifuno

I'll tell you while kids are one of my life's joys, one of my life's biggest fears is that they'll be hurt in life someday, or somehow. Its true, you never know what life will bring, and that's an automatic stress (for me anyway) as a parent. We've talked about having another (to try for the boy) but my wife is done, she's made that clear. We actually have an on-going dispute over me getting a vasectomy.. she's sick of taking the pill and wants me to get one and I just won't entertain the idea. I feel as though I'll lose my drive and urgency which I'm not willing to do. Hell, my dog is about to turn 3 and I've been procrastinating doing him as well becuase I feel so bad about it..haha.

----------


## MaNiCC

If i get a chick pregnant im going to need a place to stay :7up:

----------


## Bertuzzi

> I'll tell you while kids are one of my life's joys, one of my life's biggest fears is that they'll be hurt in life someday, or somehow. Its true, you never know what life will bring, and that's an automatic stress (for me anyway) as a parent. We've talked about having another (to try for the boy) but my wife is done, she's made that clear. We actually have an on-going dispute over me getting a vasectomy.. she's sick of taking the pill and wants me to get one and I just won't entertain the idea. I feel as though I'll lose my drive and urgency which I'm not willing to do. Hell, my dog is about to turn 3 and I've been procrastinating doing him as well becuase I feel so bad about it..haha.



 :LOL:  I know exactly what you're talking about.... except for the vasectomy thing... I want to get one right now... lol but some of my guys on ice just in case. See me and my gf play the game dangerously, no condoms, no pills just the old pull out method. I wish she would go on the pill..... oh well. I don't think I can get her pregnant.... I think I am fuked up but the doctors don't want to admit it.




> If i get a chick pregnant im going to need a place to stay


 :Haha:

----------


## Igifuno

> If i get a chick pregnant im going to need a place to stay


I hear you bro.. haha.. 

Welp, off to the boat homies.. have a great day and chat with you later..

----------


## Bertuzzi

Have fun Igi.

----------


## bjpennnn

hahaha krispy cream model he did not like that he sent me this

whats ur deal deal dude? i have treated u with nothing but respect... i have never thrown shots at u openly on here... u know you dont see me being a dick and being like hows that gyno treatin ya? so back off.... u know u were new once on here too and like i looked at ur past threads i bet u were hoping someone would help you out with + advice not this shitty attitude u have been giving me.

----------


## Bertuzzi

:Haha:  ya, he PM'd me to.... I gave him some tips but told him I disagree with what he is doing.... That krispy kreme comment was funny as shit though!

----------


## bjpennnn

dude it was late at night and i could not resist ha. i feel a little bad but come on he was acting like he was a model or something i just cant see that happening.

----------


## Bertuzzi

Nah, you can't feel bad.... the kid is acting dumb he had it coming and it made me laugh... Nice play

----------


## bjpennnn

thank you good sir :0jackson:

----------


## thenextcutler

drama drama drama...

----------


## Bertuzzi

> drama drama drama...


No drama.... Just maken shit happen.  :Big Grin:

----------


## MaNiCC

Well Whores that weekend didn't go as well as planned


But fvk it, i got you guys!

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Well Whores that weekend didn't go as well as planned
> 
> 
> But fvk it, i got you guys!


Shitty.... what happened?? We'll always be here... happy, sad, drunk.... whatever.

----------


## MaNiCC

Ended up arguing with the chick, she has more mood swings then me and some people consider me to be bi..... :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Hazard

Hello..... all my tiny friends.....

~Haz~

----------


## dangerous dan

hello my big friend  :Frown:

----------


## gettingthere

Driving 2 hours in the morning then 2hours back home to watch the England game, i better make it on time!!

----------


## bjpennnn

i seee dukkkit ha whats up man

----------


## dangerous dan

All i see is the same damn hoe's

----------


## ghettoboyd

thats all that matters is the original hoe's.....and a few we have taken of the streets....

----------


## calgarian

> Im getting Mr Roids number when he comes back, might get my bro to ring him


I got it...u want it?

----------


## calgarian

> All i see is the same damn hoe's


if it werent for Hoe's u wont be getting any  :LOL:

----------


## MaNiCC

not sure how he would feel about it bro

----------


## calgarian

> thats all that matters is the original hoe's.....*and a few we have taken of the streets.*...


those bitches start earning money soon otherwise I am craking the whip soon.

----------


## calgarian

> Hello..... all my tiny friends.....
> 
> ~Haz~


how come u look bald?

----------


## calgarian

Where the hell is igi????

----------


## calgarian

> not sure how he would feel about it bro


i gave it to Moose as well he didnt mind and its his mobile # so i dont think he will give a fvck

----------


## ghettoboyd

> those bitches start earning money soon otherwise I am craking the whip soon.


right on man,time for them to earn there keep....running a hoe house aint cheap....

----------


## calgarian

> right on man,time for them to earn there keep....running a hoe house aint cheap....


tell me abt it damn.....thats y i like myself sluts....

----------


## ghettoboyd

> tell me abt it damn.....thats y i like myself sluts....


mmmmmm sluts.....the skankyer the better....i married a classy chick so have a fettish for tramps....is that so wrong?.....

----------


## calgarian

> mmmmmm sluts.....the skankyer the better....i married a classy chick so have a fettish for tramps....is that so wrong?.....


no i am just living ur fetish ED  :LOL:

----------


## ghettoboyd

> no i am just living ur fetish ED


i apprectate that bro as i dont dare cheat and ruin a good thing....my wife rocks my world....

----------


## dangerous dan

> mmmmmm sluts.....the skankyer the better....i married a classy chick so have a fettish for tramps....is that so wrong?.....


sertainly not...i have a fetish for just about ...any slut that breathes i should think

----------


## calgarian

> i apprectate that bro as i dont dare cheat and ruin a good thing....my wife rocks my world....


thats y there is a saying small world  :LOL:

----------


## calgarian

> sertainly not...i have a fetish for just about ...any slut that breathes i should think


i knew there is a reason i liked u...my kind a guy

----------


## ghettoboyd

> thats y there is a saying small world


ha ha good one..........jerk :BbAily:

----------


## ghettoboyd

ive got to say that if i havent cheated yet while on cycle then i probably never will....i know, im pathetic....

----------


## dangerous dan

Do you think sluts shag other people when they already have a shag waiting on hand? and its on a plate...stupid question...we would hit 5 diff sluts a day do you think they can be as slutty as us??  :Hmmmm:

----------


## dangerous dan

I no what i mean even if you dont

----------


## calgarian

> Do you think sluts shag other people when they already have a shag waiting on hand? and its on a plate...stupid question...we would hit 5 diff sluts a day do you think they can be as slutty as us??


actually yeah....I know this because.......lets just leave at that

----------


## calgarian

> ive got to say that if i havent cheated yet while on cycle then i probably never will....i know, im pathetic....


i doubt if u even have sex with ur wife.......u r crying bitch.......

----------


## calgarian

> ha ha good one..........jerk


 :Haha:

----------


## dangerous dan

lol! would you be bothered if you had a slut, who was slutty with other people? 

Im not sure what im geting at here.

----------


## calgarian

> lol! would you be bothered if you had a slut, who was slutty with other people? 
> 
> Im not sure what im geting at here.


Y would it bother me????Arent I dong the same thing to her?

----------


## ghettoboyd

> i doubt if u even have sex with ur wife.......u r crying bitch.......


come on man think about it...would i even stay with her if i wasnt.....im a rageing fuk machine i need to get laid....shes good for at least 2 times per week....how bout your wife?....

----------


## dangerous dan

I supose i need a back up plan

----------


## calgarian

> come on man think about it...would i even stay with her if i wasnt.....im a rageing fuk machine i need to get laid....shes good for at least 2 times per week....how bout your wife?....


u r not a fvcking machine u r a crying bitch u r on 12th week of prop arent u?
twice a week is for pansies...
all joke aside after being married that all u can get...2-3 times a week

----------


## calgarian

> I supose i need a back up plan


WTF u r talking about.......dont tell me u r banging a slut and falling for her.....get urself some more...

----------


## dangerous dan

> Y would it bother me????Arent I dong the same thing to her?


Correct ...i was going to try and make some sorta point then but...fuk your right again..

----------


## ghettoboyd

> u r not a fvcking machine u r a crying bitch u r on 12th week of prop arent u?
> twice a week is for pansies...
> all joke aside after being married that all u can get...2-3 times a week


im half way through week 11 so yea im crying like a bitch constantly....pct is gonna be horrid....and bro getting it 2-3 times a week after 17 years is pretty good just ask most married men with kids...and i know for a fact you only get it like once a week thats why you seek it elseware.....

----------


## calgarian

> Correct ...i was going to try and make some sorta point then but...fuk your right again..


thank you thank you very much.....

----------


## dangerous dan

> WTF u r talking about.......dont tell me u r banging a slut and falling for her.....get urself some more...


lol nooo, dont say that. i dont want to hear that gayness

----------


## calgarian

> im half way through week 11 so yea im crying like a bitch constantly....pct is gonna be horrid....and bro getting it 2-3 times a week after 17 years is pretty good just ask most married men with kids...and i know for a fact you only get it like once a week thats why you seek it elseware.....


no twice or more i am just different when it comes to sex......for me 5 times in a day is Normal with or without cycle.

----------


## calgarian

> lol nooo, dont say that. i dont want to hear that gayness


 :Chairshot:  ok

----------


## Bertuzzi

> lets hope i show up alone


Yes, lets.....

----------


## calgarian

> I have friends like you....


dont worry I am not like that

----------


## Bertuzzi

> make some for me bitch


I know you're not talkin to any of us like that!

----------


## calgarian

> Yes, lets.....


mofo...hey *PEOPLE Love me* what can i say?

----------


## Bertuzzi

> dont worry I am not like that


Good to know..... the more I drink, the calmer I get

----------


## calgarian

> I know you're not talkin to any of us like that!


i was talking to igi......why wasnt i told abt that drink

----------


## Bertuzzi

> mofo...hey *PEOPLE Love me* what can i say?


 :BbAily:  (no homo)

----------


## calgarian

> Good to know..... the more I drink, the calmer I get


the more i drink the more flirtier I get  :LOL:  not that i need help

----------


## Knockout_Power

I guess this answers the age old question... can I drink while on cycle?

----------


## bjpennnn

i dont know what it is ijust become a ****en wild man, its like i can do anything and no one is going to stop me. I usually start chanting something and end up getting beat up or beating someone up ha. that is why i dont **** around anymore i dont like having no control over whats going on.

Calgarian is that your gf?

----------


## Bertuzzi

> i was talking to igi......why wasnt i told abt that drink


Because you were slackin on your pimpin when Vanduhl, Igi and me came up with the idea. 

Igi took pics when he was maken it and they arte in this thread.... you'd have to go back to Saturday night to find them

----------


## calgarian

> (no homo)


same here why else u think i will show up in Edmonton???

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Good to know..... the more I drink, the calmer I get


I get happy, and I fcuken hate being happy

----------


## dangerous dan

> mornig i was pissed now i just dont give a fvck....
> How r u?


its just another day, im good man, shitty day at work but all in all its good, not felt this good in agers.

you off cycle now cal dogg?

----------


## Bertuzzi

> I guess this answers the age old question... can I drink while on cycle?


 :LOL:  I never will.... maybe a glass of wine on Sunday night when I have supper at the parents house, but thats it.

----------


## calgarian

> Because you were slackin on your pimpin when Vanduhl, Igi and me came up with the idea. 
> 
> Igi took pics when he was maken it and they arte in this thread.... you'd have to go back to Saturday night to find them


saturday night i was BUSY...... :Wink:

----------


## Igifuno

> Hey.... I thought we all were gettin credit for that sexy drink....


Oh snap, my bad.. well whats a good name for it then.. hell this will be your second drink (Grande Bertuzzi) with your name in it.. haha.. 





> Because you were slackin on your pimpin when Vanduhl, Igi and me came up with the idea. 
> 
> Igi took pics when he was maken it and they arte in this thread.... you'd have to go back to Saturday night to find them


Yeah go back and check out the pics.. it was hilarious. and I was buzzed..haha..

----------


## dangerous dan

> i dont know what it is ijust become a ****en wild man, its like i can do anything and no one is going to stop me. I usually start chanting something and end up getting beat up or beating someone up ha. that is why i dont **** around anymore i dont like having no control over whats going on.
> 
> Calgarian is that your gf?


Me & you sound alike, remind me never to end up around you in a bar  :LOL: 

Drink truely controls 99% of me

----------


## Bertuzzi

> same here why else u think i will show up in Edmonton???


I know.... hey Knockout is from here too you know... 




> I get happy, and I fcuken hate being happy


I'm the same way




> saturday night i was BUSY......


I bet you were  :Wink:

----------


## Igifuno

How about the "Vantuzzifuno" Especial? Hmm??

----------


## calgarian

> Oh snap, my bad.. well whats a good name for it then.. hell this will be your second drink (Grande Bertuzzi) with your name in it.. haha.. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah go back and check out the pics.. it was hilarious. and I was buzzed..haha..


can i have Grande Bertuzi, grand igi and Garnde van in the same time fvck it i will drink it all

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Oh snap, my bad.. well whats a good name for it then.. hell this will be your second drink (Grande Bertuzzi) with your name in it.. haha.. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah go back and check out the pics.. it was hilarious. and I was buzzed..haha..


We can call it "The DuhlIgBert Fruity protein surprise"

----------


## calgarian

> I know.... hey Knockout is from here too you know... 
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm the same way* both of u need one night stand
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you were


u know me  :Wink:

----------


## Bertuzzi

> How about the "Vantuzzifuno" Especial? Hmm??


^^ I like this.... good call!

----------


## calgarian

> We can call it "The DuhlIgBert Fruity protein surprise"


i dont care what u call it I want it mofos

----------


## Igifuno

yeah it was pretty much like this:

- Can't decide between a vodka or a protien shake
- Hmm, tough choice.. both sound good. 
- How about a protien/vodka drink? 
- Effn' A - you're a damn genius!!! 
- gulp, gulp.. buzzzz

----------


## Knockout_Power

If any of your fcukers are around this saturday, Im having a bbq at the new house... meat and alcohol is on the house.

----------


## Igifuno

> We can call it "The DuhlIgBert Fruity protein surprise"


LMAO..  :Haha:

----------


## calgarian

> If any of your fcukers are around this saturday, Im having a bbq at the new house... meat and alcohol is on the house.


pm me ur address I will show up with Bert...any chicks? or should i bring extra for u?

----------


## calgarian

> i dont care what u call it I want it mofos





> LMAO..


 :Chairshot:

----------


## Igifuno

Damn, I could hang out with you fvckers all day.. 

Gotta go work though.. hold it down whores!!

----------


## bjpennnn

> Me & you sound alike, remind me never to end up around you in a bar 
> 
> Drink truely controls 99% of me


its wierd man when i have that first drink i can feel my blood pumping through my veins i literally feel like i make a transformation into some type of warrior or spartan or something ha.

I really really firmly believe that i come from a long line of warriors i know that sounds so ****en crazy but i really thing so ha. My dad is from the highlands of scotland and the fought a lot in history so maybe that is it. ha.

----------


## bjpennnn

> yeah it was pretty much like this:
> 
> - Can't decide between a vodka or a protien shake
> - Hmm, tough choice.. both sound good. 
> - How about a protien/vodka drink? 
> - Effn' A - you're a damn genius!!! 
> - gulp, gulp.. buzzzz


no way i could do that ha

----------


## Bertuzzi

> yeah it was pretty much like this:
> 
> - Can't decide between a vodka or a protien shake
> - Hmm, tough choice.. both sound good. 
> - How about a protien/vodka drink? 
> - Effn' A - you're a damn genius!!! 
> - gulp, gulp.. buzzzz


Yup.... exactly how it went down




> If any of your fcukers are around this saturday, Im having a bbq at the new house... meat and alcohol is on the house.


Hmmmm.... temptation 




> pm me ur address I will show up with Bert...any chicks? or should i bring extra for u?


 :LOL:  you're always down for a party hey  :Big Grin:

----------


## calgarian

> i dont know what it is ijust become a ****en wild man, its like i can do anything and no one is going to stop me. I usually start chanting something and end up getting beat up or beating someone up ha. that is why i dont **** around anymore i dont like having no control over whats going on.
> 
> *Calgarian is that your gf?*


which one the one in Avi ...no i got cpl that are close

----------


## calgarian

> Yup.... exactly how it went down
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm.... temptation 
> 
> 
> 
>  you're always down for a party hey


he said booz is on the house.....come on man

----------


## Bertuzzi

> no way i could do that ha


I'm trying it as soon as I am done this fuken diet!

----------


## calgarian

> I'm trying it as soon as I am done this fuken diet!


or u can make it for me when i am down there

----------


## dangerous dan

Take extra ...but you cant really have to many, aspecialy with aload of rageing whore bags

----------


## Bertuzzi

> or u can make it for me when i am down there


Fuk.... I gotta buy you starbucks and make you drinks.... what do you think I am?

----------


## calgarian

> Would be cool to have a slut whoring older brother though.


u got me  :Smilie:

----------


## Mr.Rose

> I had a slut whoring older brother.....I would bring chicks home and he would fvk them


 :LOL: 

I do that all the time. Went to my cousins bday the other week, my little brother started hitting on this girl, she was gorgeous, then the next thing i know me and her are in another room hooking up. I felt so bad.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  he is 18 btw.

I've stolen two of my older brothers girls, that was gold.

----------


## Standby

> I do that all the time. Went to my cousins bday the other week, my little brother started hitting on this girl, she was gorgeous, then the next thing i know me and her are in another room hooking up. I felt so bad.  he is 18 btw.
> 
> I've stolen two of my older brothers girls, that was gold.


thats horrible lol. funny but horrible

----------


## Mr.Rose

> u got me


 :AaGreen22:

----------


## Mr.Rose

> thats horrible lol. funny but horrible


Meh he had no chance with her, she was all over me from the get go, i let him have his turn, but she kept trying to get to me. So hey, give her what she wants. She was 17, so i never tried to fvck her, even though thats legal in my country  :LOL:

----------


## Igifuno

hahaha..

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...=1#post5237128

Last couple posts.

----------


## calgarian

> Nope. That's cal. He pulls preggo girls. I've always wanted to do that. Im jelous!





> ya cal is the man lol


 :7up:

----------


## Mr.Rose

> hahaha..
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...=1#post5237128
> 
> Last couple posts.


 :LOL: 

i love it when you get all hot and worked up.

But you are right, always do cardio! Sex counts, so cal is set.  :Smilie:

----------


## calgarian

> i love it when you get all hot and worked up.
> 
> But you are right, always do cardio! Sex counts, so cal is set.


plus i try to do 1 hr cardio 30 minutes on WII  :LOL: 

i dont get any cardio if i m doing a fatty they do all the work  :Wink:

----------


## Igifuno

> i love it when you get all hot and worked up.
> 
> But you are right, always do cardio! Sex counts, so cal is set.


That's the thing though. I'm not all worked up.. I'm the most patient person I know, I just think its funny as hell when all these jackasses come on here and give stupid advice and get all pissy when you call them out on it.. friggin tools.

----------


## Mr.Rose

Haha, on WII, wii fitness.  :LOL: 

Haha, i would imagine, how can you move those fatties around? let them move, they need to move anyway.

----------


## Standby

> plus i try to do 1 hr cardio 30 minutes on WII 
> 
> i dont get any cardio if i m doing a fatty they do all the work


do you make them do all the work to get them to lose weight>?

----------


## Mr.Rose

> That's the thing though. I'm not all worked up.. *I'm the most patient person* I know, I just think its funny as hell when all these jackasses come on here and give stupid advice and get all pissy when you call them out on it.. friggin tools.


Thats one of the best personality traits to have, good on you IG,  :Smilie: .

Yeh, they are children. Only a child will get so defensive. IF you see my have arguments on this site, they are always debates, mature debates where each presents his logic and facts and then they are discussed. The way it should be done.

----------


## calgarian

> Nope. That's cal. He pulls preggo girls. I've always wanted to do that. Im jelous!


i had sex with one another day she was moaning so loud that i stopped and asked her u sure u r not poping the baby out  :LOL:  she no jerk keep fvcking me...I was so worried that i have to take her to the hospital

----------


## Igifuno

[QUOTE=Mr.Rose;5237147]Thats one of the best personality traits to have, good on you IG,  :Smilie: .

Yeh, they are children. Only a child will get so defensive. IF you see my have arguments on this site, they are always debates, mature debates where each presents his logic and facts and then they are discussed. *The way it should be done.[/*QUOTE]

 :Cheers:

----------


## Stigmata101

Cal would let me take turns inbetween his 5 or 6 times in a row at least

----------


## calgarian

> do you make them do all the work to get them to lose weight>?


no i love playing with their tities and also make them surprise that i can handle that much weight on me  :LOL:

----------


## Standby

> i had sex with one another day she was moaning so loud that i stopped and asked her u sure u r not poping the baby out  she no jerk keep fvcking me...I was so worried that i have to take her to the hospital


your insane.... i love it

----------


## Igifuno

> i had sex with one another day she was moaning so loud that i stopped and asked her u sure u r not poping the baby out  she no jerk keep fvcking me...I was so worried that i have to take her to the hospital


Haha.. dude!! You're a sick fvck... goddammit thats why I love you..

----------


## calgarian

> Cal would let me take turns inbetween his 5 or 6 times in a row at least


sure if u can be done in 10 minutes because thats all the time i need

----------


## Mr.Rose

> i had sex with one another day she was moaning so loud that i stopped and asked her u sure u r not poping the baby out  she no jerk keep fvcking me...I* was so worried that i have to take her to the hospital*


 :Bbfalldownlaugh: 

You make me laugh, hehe, would you really have taken her?  :Wink/Grin: 

How are they? are they loose? Can you feel the baby? LOL. because i know if i push it all the way in that i can actually go into the back on the pu$$y, don't know if it goes into the womb or not.

----------


## calgarian

> your insane.... i love it





> Haha.. dude!! You're a sick fvck... goddammit thats why I love you..


she is the one who called me when i was on a date with another one what i suppose to say No???

----------


## Mr.Rose

fvck Ive made 150 posts today alone, like 90% of them here in the whore thread.  :LOL:

----------


## calgarian

> You make me laugh, hehe, *would you really have taken her?* 
> 
> How are they? are they loose? Can you feel the baby? LOL. because i know if i push it all the way in that i can actually go into the back on the pu$$y, don't know if it goes into the womb or not.


yeah i m softy that way... but i knew she is having a c section.

u cant push hard in if u r on top cause tummy is so big. and u dont want to push baby but the damn thing keep kicking me while i was doing his mother.if u cant push u cant go all the way in but then in doggy i pushed all the way in didnt hit the baby though....

----------


## Igifuno

> You make me laugh, hehe, would you really have taken her? 
> 
> How are they? are they loose? Can you feel the baby? LOL. because i know if i push it all the way in that i can actually go into the back on the pu$$y, don't know if it goes into the womb or not.


Hell no! Prego chicks are money in the sack bro.. go out today and find you one..




> she is the one who called me when i was on a date with another one what i suppose to say No???


I feel you homey... that would be a violation of manlaw.. when sex is requested we must respond lest shame our ancestors. 




> fvck Ive made 150 posts today alone, like 90% of them here in the whore thread.


Friggin whore.. good job.

----------


## Standby

rose you whore

----------


## Dukkit

just ate 7oz chicken. 1 cup spinach. half an apple. 3g fish oil

now i want cookies

----------


## Knockout_Power

This is like Days of our lives, you can step back into the conversation anytime and not have missed anythig important

----------


## Dukkit

recent pic

----------


## Dukkit

and thats after eating 3 meals. and having a pack of cookie dough the night before

and im not on cycle

----------


## Dukkit

oh and whoever is discussing pregnant chicks

im the go to man on them

ive banged 5 so far.

----------


## Knockout_Power

its all the cardio you get typing 57,xxx posts... whore

----------


## Igifuno

> just ate 7oz chicken. 1 cup spinach. half an apple. 3g fish oil
> 
> now i want cookies


Don't do it, its a trap.. 




> and thats after eating 3 meals. and having a pack of cookie dough the night before
> 
> and im not on cycle


Lookin' good Duk.. 




> oh and whoever is discussing pregnant chicks
> 
> im the go to man on them
> 
> ive banged 5 so far.


Yeah you've got me beat.. and I was counting my wife too..

----------


## Knockout_Power

current pic, on cycle...

----------


## calgarian

> oh and whoever is discussing pregnant chicks
> 
> im the go to man on them
> 
> ive banged 5 so far.


u r no denying that

----------


## calgarian

> current pic, on cycle...


already then

----------


## Bertuzzi

You guys are fuken whore crazy today.... since i left my hosue till now.... 2hours you guys have done over 6 pages worth of whore postin! You filthy filthy sluts!

----------


## calgarian

oh and KP i have a score to settle with u mofo

----------


## calgarian

> You guys are fuken whore crazy today.... since i left my hosue till now.... 2hours you guys have done over 6 pages worth of whore postin! You filthy filthy sluts!


were just talking abt sluts u didnt miss much

----------


## Dukkit

> its all the cardio you get typing 57,xxx posts... whore


it takes alot out of ya man! 



> Don't do it, its a trap.. 
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin' good Duk.. 
> 
> *thanks thanks*
> 
> Yeah you've got me beat.. and I was counting my wife too..


*haha. yea i have such a fetish for them*



> current pic, on cycle...
> 
> 
> *id hit it*!

----------


## Skyler

I'd swap the asian for Wendy

----------


## Bertuzzi

^^ Yah.... thats about right  :Big Grin:

----------


## Igifuno

> ^^  your wife and my GF would get along great... I let her read your post all she had to say was "see"


Haha... 




> this usually gets a good laugh... Im a Dental tech. I do all the gold and porcelain work that you see in peoples mouths. I rebuild trauma patients who have had bad accidents and shit and occassional do cosmetic restorations for wannabe movie stars out in Vancouver.


right on bro.. that sounds pretty cool.. 

Did you work on him?






> Mine would probably be down.... Igi??


On a good night, and if she and your gf got along really well, she very well might be. She loves her some toys too.. 




> My wife isn't into chicks, but me and my buddy already tag teamed her, and she does like asian girls as much as me, so she said our next 3 way will be me, her, and a cute little asian


Wait, so you let your friend bang your wife too?!?

----------


## Knockout_Power

night sluts... heading to the the last airbender... better not be about a little kid who has bad gas problems.

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Wait, so you let your friend bang your wife too?!?


^^ Thats what I was sayin..... thats a whole new level

----------


## Igifuno



----------


## Bertuzzi

> night sluts... heading to the the last airbender... better not be about a little kid who has bad gas problems.


 :LOL:  My GF just said hse was thinking the same thing.... wondering why they gave it the title.

Have fun whore

----------


## Igifuno

> night sluts... heading to the the last airbender... better not be about a little kid who has bad gas problems.



M.Knight Shamalan never dissappoints.. except for that one movie where the people killed themselves.. the one with Mark Whalberg.

----------


## Bertuzzi

> M.Knight Shamalan never dissappoints.. except for that one movie where the people killed themselves.. the one with Mark Whalberg.


Ya.... the happening was his only failure

----------


## Igifuno

Its based off a cartoon called Avatar, belive it or not. Its funny, cause when I first heard of the movie Avatar, I thought it would be about this story and as soon as the Avatar hype cooled down, this came out..

----------


## Bertuzzi

I just want you guys to know..... my starbucks was delicious!

----------


## calgarian

> Right on bro.. I like the way you think.. I think.. 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughters b-day party was today so we were at the boat aaaaalll friggin day. Just got back.. My wife was pissed at me too.. 
> 
> Wife: why are you in such a rush to get back? 
> Igi: I'm not babe, just shut up and lets go now.. 
> Wife: you just want to get back so you can talk to all your loser friends on that.. whatever site you're on with all the tits and ass.. 
> ...



 :Haha:  i laughed so hard my eyes water......my wife said its not fair u ditched ur daughter's bday.....

i think all these women have a secret club.

----------


## Skyler

Yeah, I would rather it be a friend than some guy i don't know. I mean, if you are like me, and like 3somes, and like to wobbly "H" a girl, then its a logical choice. 
And to be fair, he let me get with his girl first, so it was the least I could do, lol

----------


## calgarian

> I just want you guys to know..... my starbucks was delicious!


u owe me 10 cups......

----------


## Bertuzzi

> i laughed so hard my eyes water......my wife said its not fair u ditched ur daughter's bday.....
> 
> i think all these women have a secret club.


I think you're right.... crazy women

----------


## Igifuno

> Yeah, I would rather it be a friend than some guy i don't know. I mean, if you are like me, and like 3somes, and like to wobbly "H" a girl, then its a logical choice. 
> And to be fair, he let me get with his girl first, so it was the least I could do, lol


You're a goddamn freak Skyler.. you are welcome here.

----------


## Igifuno

> u owe me 10 cups......


what it be like, homeboy?

----------


## Bertuzzi

> u owe me 10 cups......


I know....




> You're a goddamn freak Skyler.. you are welcome here.


Agreed

----------


## calgarian

> what it be like, homeboy?


any hard liquor

----------


## Skyler

I was about to be like 
"Don't tell me i crossed a line, I have actually read the things you guys have posted!"

 :BbAily:

----------


## Bertuzzi

:Haha:

----------


## calgarian

> I think you're right.... crazy women


and just like fight club they dont talk abt it

----------


## Bertuzzi

> and just like fight club they dont talk abt it


Exactly.... its a giant scam

----------


## calgarian

my wife made shrimps today.....she is the best cook I have seen of east indian food.

----------


## Skyler

Fight Club was awesome...

....that was all, nothing clever to say or anything cool to point out....

Fight Club is just awesome.....

----------


## Bertuzzi

Well Skyler you can almost send PM's.... good job

----------


## calgarian

> Exactly.... its a giant scam


and we are stuck with it

----------


## Skyler

Yeah, speaking of which, I don't know the whole flow of privelages things. Like number of posts = ?

----------


## Bertuzzi

Ok whores.... sorry to cut this short tonight but I have to "snuggle" with the GF and watch a movie.

----------


## calgarian

whats with the vodka drinks we suppose to have???

----------


## calgarian

> Ok whores.... sorry to cut this short tonight but I have to "snuggle" with the GF and watch a movie.


softy....snuggle my ass

oh tell her "character" said hi

----------


## Bertuzzi

> whats with the vodka drinks we suppose to have???


We'll have to do it another time... Duhlly isn't here and I have to go

----------


## Igifuno

> any hard liquor


vandhul and I were supposed to have a protien liquor date night but the whore stood me up.. why you tryin' to thow a couple back? 




> my wife made shrimps today.....she is the best cook I have seen of east indian food.


dude that sounds so good.. 




> Ok whores.... sorry to cut this short tonight but I have to "snuggle" with the GF and watch a movie.


don't you dare ever tell me you're going to snuggle you big pvssy.. haha.. j/k bro enjoy. talk soon.

----------


## Bertuzzi

> softy....snuggle my ass
> 
> oh tell her "character" said hi


Yah.... I'm a softy so what??

Alright I'm out.

Peace

----------


## Skyler

Snuggle hard!

----------


## Igifuno

> We'll have to do it another time... Duhlly isn't here and I have to go


we don't have to wait for sh*t... you down? what do you have in your cabinet?

----------


## Igifuno

Dork lesbians.. stop talking to eachother and get it on already..

----------


## Igifuno



----------


## calgarian

> vandhul and I were supposed to have a protien liquor date night but the whore stood me up.. why you tryin' to thow a couple back? 
> 
> *i havent drank sonce my bday which was May 15*
> dude that sounds so good.. 
> *u have no idea...i juat ate freaking big bowl*
> 
> 
> don't you dare ever tell me you're going to snuggle you big pvssy.. haha.. j/k bro enjoy. talk soon.


responce in bold

----------


## Igifuno



----------


## calgarian

> I try to shave pretty regularly, and I think he only likes them big and hairy


thats nicotene

----------


## Bertuzzi

> I try to shave pretty regularly, and I think he only likes them big and hairy


SHit, then he would love me....

----------


## calgarian

k whores i gotta jet see u mofo tomorrow

----------


## calgarian

> SHit, then he would love me....


u havent seen me  :Wink:

----------


## Bertuzzi

Peace out buddy... I gotta go to the gym too

----------


## Skyler

Bye Bye Cal, don't forget to send me pics of you ATMing a Fatty!

----------


## Mr.Rose

Why are my whores so sexy?

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Why are my whores so sexy?


Just me.... oh and Manicc too

----------


## calgarian

morning shit heads

----------


## Mr.Rose

morning whoreface

----------


## calgarian

> morning whoreface


whats happning professional whore?

----------


## calgarian

brb in 10

----------


## Igifuno

> Why are my whores so sexy?


Why ask such an rhetorical question? Sexiness is part of the qualifying criteria for whoring.. he who whores is dead sexy.. 




> Just me.... oh and Manicc too


How dare you.. 




> morning shit heads


Marnin' cal.. marnin' Rosie... got back in town in this morning and 3AM.. long day yesterday..

----------


## Mr.Rose

> whats happning professional whore?


Workwise?

Had a client try do cumswaping with me, i spazzed out and told her that she is crazy! She insisted that she 'paid' for it. Well I am my own fvcking secretary and i know she did n such thing, nor would i ever approve.

Ware horrific.

Else wise, remember one of misses that threw the drink at that girl? Well i told her she got to attached. So she is gone. I'm down to two now. Was suppose to have fun with one tonight but she had a family thing... not acceptable! 

What about you slut?

----------


## Mr.Rose

> Why ask such an rhetorical question? Sexiness is part of the qualifying criteria for whoring.. he who whores is dead sexy.. 
> 
> 
> 
> How dare you.. 
> 
> 
> 
> Marnin' cal.. marnin' Rosie... got back in town in this morning and 3AM.. long day yesterday..


Good to see you back sexy? how was the kids party? I think it was a party, haha. How was the weekend either way?

----------


## Igifuno

> Workwise?
> 
> Had a client try do cumswaping with me, i spazzed out and told her that she is crazy! She insisted that she 'paid' for it. Well I am my own fvcking secretary and i know she did n such thing, nor would i ever approve.
> 
> Ware horrific.
> 
> Else wise, remember one of misses that threw the drink at that girl? Well i told her she got to attached. So she is gone. *I'm down to two now*. Was suppose to have fun with one tonight but she had a family thing... not acceptable! 
> 
> What about you slut?


Slacker..

----------


## Igifuno

> Good to see you back sexy? how was the kids party? I think it was a party, haha. How was the weekend either way?


T'was full of fun.. saw some old friends.. we all have kids now.. saw a lot of new mommys with big boobies so I managed.. 

Yesterday traveled from B'more up to CT to look at some property and all the way back.. tired but busy day today too and must get in to crush chest.. what are you up to brutha, besides warding off women who work for you?..haha..

----------


## Mr.Rose

> Slacker..


bitch...

 :Chairshot: 


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Skyler

I want to fit in, I want to fit in!!

----------


## Igifuno

> bitch...


 :1laugh:

----------


## Mr.Rose

> T'was full of fun.. saw some old friends.. we all have kids now.. saw a lot of new mommys with big boobies so I managed.. 
> 
> Yesterday traveled from B'more up to CT to look at some property and all the way back.. tired but busy day today too and must get in to crush chest.. what are you up to brutha, besides warding off women who work for you?..haha..


I avoid my old friends. They have fvcked me over so bad. Hehe, the boobies make everything better!

Property was shit? Cheap? Shit in my area is bad, no way can you get a home for less that $700,000, then add renovations!, gah. My city is the most expensive in the country, so gay. 

Don't skim[ on chest! grrrrr.  :LOL: 

This bitch don't work for me,  :LOL: . I've slept with all of them... twice. haha. We are a heterosexual male only company, so any women that do work for me, work out of the books so to speak. The women i date are my age, the women that are my clients are MILFs, like 25-40. I had a 17yr old once, she wanted to loose her virginity. I gladly accepted, gave her half price though.

----------


## Mr.Rose

> I want to fit in, I want to fit in!!


Only way you can fit in is to:

 :AaMusic27: 

 :LOL:

----------


## Mr.Rose

> 


 :Frown: 

 :2offtopic: 



 :LOL:

----------


## calgarian

> Workwise?
> 
> Had a client try do cumswaping with me, i spazzed out and told her that she is crazy! She insisted that she 'paid' for it. Well I am my own fvcking secretary and i know she did n such thing, nor would i ever approve.
> 
> Ware horrific.
> 
> Else wise, remember one of misses that threw the drink at that girl? Well i told her she got to attached. So she is gone. I'm down to two now. Was suppose to have fun with one tonight but she had a family thing... not acceptable! 
> 
> What about you slut?


nothing much actually too busy with work and then chiro appointments. So things got quite lately......one chick went to ireland to visit the family she will be coming soon like in a day or 2 then will see how bad she want to meet "GEORGE" the curious one  :LOL:

----------


## Skyler

Do I need my wallet  :Hmmmm:

----------


## Igifuno

> I avoid my old friends. They have fvcked me over so bad. Hehe, the boobies make everything better!
> 
> Property was shit? Cheap? Shit in my area is bad, no way can you get a home for less that $700,000, then add renovations!, gah. My city is the most expensive in the country, so gay. 
> 
> Don't skim[ on chest! grrrrr. 
> 
> This bitch don't work for me, . I've slept with all of them... twice. haha. We are a heterosexual male only company, so any women that do work for me, work out of the books so to speak. The women i date are my age, the women that are my clients are MILFs, like 25-40. I had a 17yr old once, she wanted to loose her virginity. I gladly accepted, gave her half price though.


Boobies rule the world.. property was pretty good actually... 132 units/6blgs.. 2000 construction.. not bad.. good add/value potential... working up numbers now.. 

The MILF demographic, IMO, is the best clientele you could have.. all horny, sex kittens who want one thing... you're a contributing member of society for giving it to them. Kudos.. lol..

----------


## Igifuno

> Do I need my wallet


Haha.. whats up freak?

----------


## Mr.Rose

> nothing much actually too busy with work and then chiro appointments. So things got quite lately......one chick went to ireland to visit the family she will be coming soon like in a day or 2 then will see how bad she want to meet "GEORGE" the curious one


 :7up:

----------


## Igifuno

> nothing much actually too busy with work and then chiro appointments. So things got quite lately......one chick went to ireland to visit the family she will be coming soon like in a day or 2 then will see how bad she want to meet *"GEORGE" the curious one*


Is that what you call it? Haha..

----------


## Skyler

> Haha.. whats up freak?


Oh you know, after starting my morning off with internet porn, I got bored and decided to drop by. 
I missed how special you all make me feel. 
You give me the love that internet porn never could.  :BbAily:

----------


## calgarian

oh and i start to try to quit my chewing tobacco habit....so i start to smoke once or twice a day.....

----------


## Mr.Rose

> Boobies rule the world.. property was pretty good actually... 132 units/6blgs.. 2000 construction.. not bad.. good add/value potential... working up numbers now.. 
> 
> The MILF demographic, IMO, is the best clientele you could have.. all horny, sex kittens who want one thing... you're a contributing member of society for giving it to them. Kudos.. lol..


 :LOL: 

They are the only demographic that dont get any and are willing to pay for it.

But me a unit so i can live near you.  :Smilie:

----------


## calgarian

> Is that what you call it? Haha..


no u dick face.....she calls him George cause he like to go where no one dares to go and he doesnt ask for permission but instead ask for apology.

----------


## calgarian

> Oh you know, after starting my morning off with internet porn, I got bored and decided to drop by. 
> *I missed how special you all make me feel. 
> You give me the love that internet porn never could.*


Igi u got a stalker......

----------


## Igifuno

> no u dick face.....she calls *him* George cause he like to go where no one dares to go and he doesnt ask for permission but instead ask for apology.


Dude you just made protien shake come out of my nose.. damn you.. 

Haha.. you still call it "him" though....hahah..

----------


## Skyler

I was refering to you Cal....oh yeah

----------


## calgarian

> Dude you just made protien shake come out of my nose.. damn you.. 
> 
> Haha.. you still call it "him" though....hahah..


u asked for it......

----------


## Igifuno

> Oh you know, after starting my morning off with internet porn, I got bored and decided to drop by. 
> I missed how special you all make me feel. 
> *You give me the love that internet porn never could.*


Um.. no one has ever said that to me before. 




> Igi u got a stalker......


Yeah but he really knows how to make a compliment..

----------


## calgarian

> I was refering to you Cal....oh yeah


ummm get in line there are already 3 line ups.

1. they want to marry me (all girls)
2. they want to kill me (girls/boys now someone's ex bf)
3. Secret admirer......

do i look concern???

----------


## Igifuno

> I was refering to you Cal....oh yeah


 :0piss:  :Asskiss:

----------


## calgarian

u coming??

----------


## Standby

> u coming??


no homo

----------


## calgarian

> no homo


u sir are an asshole........u didnt ask for a # a fvcking # ok it was ur first slip up so i am letting it go...now find a way to go get her # u idiot.... :Chairshot:

----------


## Skyler

Out of curiousity, has anyone ever been able to succefully order their gear online? 
I am not trying to ask for a source, like which website, or who you actually get your stuff from, just curious as to if anyone has ever been succeful with "online" attempts

I only know one guy I can get stuff from (well, only one guy i trust)
He has always been my source, probably always will be. But he can't get alot of stuff, the selection is very small. And honestly, the stuff he gets these days is through a new guy, and we all suspect it is a bit under dosed. 

I don't want to try and go out and find a new source, f*ck that noise. But I know alot of the dealers out there order their stuff, or make it themselves. 
I have also read on here that different guys order online. 
In my mind though, ordering online is kind of setting yourself up for failure. I mean, you have like a 95% chance its fake stuff, or that you will never get it. By the small 5% chance you find a website that sells real stuff, and they will actually send it to you, you still have a good chance it will get caught by customs. 

I don't want to seem like I am fishing for a source, just curious as to how succeful past online attempts have been?

----------


## Standby

> u sir are an asshole........u didnt ask for a # a fvcking # ok it was ur first slip up so i am letting it go...now find a way to go get her # u idiot....


ok you just ruined my day  :Tear:  i fvcked up i know lol it was all there i just had to grow the balls lol. oh she was a sexy little one too. next time i just go back on the same day and at the same time and be like i want her then start all over again lol  :Tear:   :Chairshot:

----------


## calgarian

> ok you just ruined my day  i fvcked up i know lol it was all there i just had to grow the balls lol. oh she was a sexy little one too. nice time i just go back on the same day and at the same time and be like i want her then start all over again lol


u got till friday i need report on saturday

----------


## Standby

> u got till friday i need report on saturday


i cant do that lol this girl was working i only know where she works. and im going away on a 4 day partying/camping trip so maybe ill have some good stuff for you on at note

----------


## Hazard

> So out of curiousity, have any of you guys ever actually met up in real life? I mean, people always talk about meeting up, drinking, banging girls (f*ckin wobbly H that shit!), etc
> Is this all just "that would be cool" type of talk
> or do some of you actually hang out from time to time?
> Just curious?


 
Me and Dukkit hungout..... he's actually like a brother to me now. Talk daily.....

Also hungout with The GodFather and we talk quite a bit also.....

~Haz~

----------


## calgarian

> i cant do that lol this girl was working i only know where she works. And im going away on a 4 day partying/camping trip so maybe ill have some good stuff for you on at note


fine

----------


## Standby

This post is deticated to Mr. Rose, it is my 300th.

----------


## Standby

whore thread is super dead today!

----------


## calgarian

i know...i fell empty inside fvck i hate when that happens......where the fvck is KP

----------


## MaNiCC

> i know...i fell empty inside fvck i hate when that happens......where the fvck is KP


Oh MaNiCC no Longer gets a mention :Chairshot:

----------


## calgarian

> Oh MaNiCC no Longer gets a mention


I said I am feeling empty plus i knew where have u been.......so duh

----------


## calgarian

i need my candy...u know which one i am talking abt manicc?

----------


## MaNiCC

I do you slut. why you need the candy?

----------


## calgarian

> I do you slut. why you need the candy?


seriously i hate when i am like this .......and today is one of those days........

----------


## Standby

is candy code for pvssy?

----------


## calgarian

> is candy code for pvssy?


no dizapam

when i m like that its not good Manicc know what i m talking abt

----------


## MaNiCC

just pop the valium and take it easy cal

----------


## calgarian

> just pop the valium and take it easy cal


i fvcking ran out mofo....

----------


## Standby

i dont know what you guys are talking about lol, oh well. manicc i still love your avi

----------


## calgarian

> i dont know what you guys are talking about lol, oh well. manicc i still love your avi


u got PM

----------


## Knockout_Power

> u got PM


and you got PMS.... fukers fukers fukers.... 


mirror mirror on the wall.... whos the biggest whore of them all?

----------


## calgarian

> and you got PMS.... fukers fukers fukers.... 
> 
> 
> mirror mirror on the wall.... whos the biggest whore of them all?


i didnt get any Pm

----------


## Knockout_Power

> i didnt get any Pm


PMS not PM's

----------


## calgarian

> PMS not PM's


fvcker

----------


## calgarian

so KP what do u do r u a dentist?

----------


## Knockout_Power

> so KP what do u do r u a dentist?


nope, Im a dental technician. I build the gold and porcelain work after people break their faces. Crowns and birdges and shit. I have a lab here in Edmonton

----------


## calgarian

> nope, Im a dental technician. I build the gold and porcelain work after people break their faces. Crowns and birdges and shit. I have a lab here in Edmonton


so check ur PM dink

----------


## Knockout_Power

did and done old man... get with the times

----------


## Knockout_Power

Im gonna go take a shit... this should be quick, pounded down a bowl of all bran this morn.

----------


## Knockout_Power

Im back like a vertibrae....

----------


## Bertuzzi

Whores..... Whores..... Whores

----------


## calgarian

> Whores..... Whores..... Whores


Coffee Whore!!!!!

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Coffee Whore!!!!!


Yes sir..... I have had 2 already this morning.... it was wonderful

----------


## calgarian

> Yes sir..... I have had 2 already this morning.... it was wonderful


no BS today...have nothing


sorry

----------


## Bertuzzi

^^ What???

----------


## cherrydrpepper

Ok im going to violate this thread with my presence. Can't remember if I posted in here yet.

----------


## calgarian

> ^^ What???


i have no Bull Shit today...sorry

----------


## Bertuzzi

> yes or no mofo???


Ok, fine.... yes, you are.... but so are the rest of us

----------


## Skyler

Just got back from chest day, and a deep tissue massage. I love those deep tissue massage, they make me want to scream, cry, and bust a load all at the same time. 
What did i miss?

----------


## Knockout_Power

Hey fukers... just a drive by whoring... gotta run and get a bodycomp done...

HAZ, if you're reading this, I found a way to add an inch to you bicep over night... A BAD FUKEN injection... Im currently sitting around 19" on my right bicep... Im not sure what I did wrong.

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Hey fukers... just a drive by whoring... gotta run and get a bodycomp done...
> 
> HAZ, if you're reading this, I found a way to add an inch to you bicep over night... A BAD FUKEN injection... Im currently sitting around 19" on my right bicep... Im not sure what I did wrong.


There you are you dirty whore!!

----------


## Dukkit

boys... i wish you all a kick ass 4th of july weekend

enjoy

cuz i know i will

----------


## calgarian

> Ok, fine.... yes, you are.... but so are the rest of us


thanks for your stamp of approval........they are not making alcohol the way they use to ....gulp down half a mickey and mofo didnt even hit me.....i tried rye as vodka doesnt do anything...seriously i am getting pissed.

----------


## calgarian

i think i need help or dizapam....i am sinking in deeper deeper deeper

----------


## Igifuno

> Igi, the Keto is good... I enjoy it but I can't believe how skinny I am getting.... 6'1 189lbs yesterday morning.... I am gonna finish this cut around 178 to 180.... fuk am I gonna be small..... I lost a lot of muscle over the last year and I am really seeing now that I have lost soooo much fat. I almost want to put some weight on Naturally after the cut but want the full effects of the prime with the cycle so I am gonna shoot right into it when I get to my goal.


I want pics!!! You'll be cut as an mf though.. bet it'll look good. 




> Careful Canadian, my patience has its limits
> 
> your just jealous me and ig tag teamed rosey without you


 :7up: 




> 


How dare you. 




> Where the fuk has Vanduhl been.... that motherfuker is slackin.....


I know wtf.. maybe he had a few too many vanduzzifunos and is layin' in a gutter somewhere. 




> someone told me I am fvcked in the head???? anyone agrees?


No question.. that's why I love you. 




> Hey fukers... just a drive by whoring... gotta run and get a bodycomp done...
> 
> HAZ, if you're reading this, I found a way to add an inch to you bicep over night... A BAD FUKEN injection... Im currently sitting around 19" on my right bicep... Im not sure what I did wrong.


Ouch.. hang in there KP.. peace. 




> boys... i wish you all a kick ass 4th of july weekend
> 
> enjoy
> 
> cuz i know i will


You too mang.. be safe and get stoopid. 




> i think i need help or dizapam....i am sinking in deeper deeper deeper


You da man homey.. you say you don't but I think you like it..

----------


## Ernst

Help is probably a better option. The working out and stuffing my face takes the place of that stuff for me. I have had issues with drinking and drvg use in a big way in the past... One never really gets past certain things, but I have learned to at least point myself in a different direction.

----------


## calgarian

> I want pics!!! You'll be cut as an mf though.. bet it'll look good. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How dare you. 
> ...


all jokes aside i hate this empty feeling...............i know where I am going exactly i know where i am going AGAIN but i cant stop......

----------


## Igifuno

> Help is probably a better option. The working out and stuffing my face takes the place of that stuff for me. I have had issues with drinking and drvg use in a big way in the past... One never really gets past certain things, but I have learned to at least point myself in a different direction.


In all seriousness.. understood and agreed.

----------


## calgarian

> Help is probably a better option. The working out and stuffing my face takes the place of that stuff for me. I have had issues with drinking and drvg use in a big way in the past... One never really gets past certain things, but I have learned to at least point myself in a different direction.


i know but i have hard time not to dance with devil .....its pretty in the end i be ruined but i dont know how to stop myself ....its fun to play with fire but u tend to burn.....

----------


## Bertuzzi

> I want pics!!! You'll be cut as an mf though.. bet it'll look good.


I am gonna post up a lot of pictures when it is all done.... after the cut and after the cycle.... before, during and after.... I have all the pics... don't you worry  :Big Grin:

----------


## Igifuno

> i know but i have hard time not to dance with devil .....its pretty in the end i be ruined but i dont know how to stop myself ....its fun to play with fire but u tend to burn.....


See, I know you like it..  :Bbiwin: 




> I am gonna post up a lot of pictures when it is all done.... after the cut and after the cycle.... before, during and after.... I have all the pics... don't you worry


Looking forward to that..

----------


## Bertuzzi

> See, I know you like it.. 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to that..


Have a fun weekend my friend.... I am a little envious... I need to stop working and find more time for the simple things in life.

----------


## calgarian

> *See, I know you like it*.. 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to that..


but the issue is when i dont like it and its too late........been there done that dont want to go to that route.............

----------


## calgarian

> Have a fun weekend my friend.... I am a little envious... I need to stop working and find more time for the simple things in life.


let me help u in ur hOmetown homey.......we need to talk remember........

----------


## Ernst

> i know but i have hard time not to dance with devil .....its pretty in the end i be ruined but i dont know how to stop myself ....its fun to play with fire but u tend to burn.....


Preaching to the choir my friend.

----------


## Bertuzzi

Is this you Cal??

----------


## Bertuzzi

> let me help u in ur hOmetown homey.......we need to talk remember........


For sure.... sometime soon

----------


## Igifuno

> Have a fun weekend my friend.... I am a little envious... I need to stop working and find more time for the simple things in life.


Just do it.. you've earned it  :Wink/Grin: 




> but the issue is when i dont like it and its too late........been there done that dont want to go to that route.............


Choices bro.. choices..

----------


## Igifuno

Ahh.. damn I hope this house we're staying at has wireless... I'm going to have withdrawls without the board... already starting to sssshhhake.

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Ahh.. damn I hope this house we're staying at has wireless... I'm going to have withdrawls without the board... already starting to sssshhhake.


 :LOL:  I bet your wife had them remove the wireless

----------


## calgarian

> Is this you Cal??


not enough fire........

----------


## calgarian

> Just do it.. you've earned it 
> 
> 
> 
> *Choices bro.. choices*..


cant say no.....u know I am pvssy.......

----------


## Bertuzzi

> not enough fire........


Oh shit......

----------


## Igifuno

> I bet your wife had them remove the wireless


If she knows whats good for her.. Its gonna piss her off when I leave to find a gym too but.. hey.. must lift.. 




> cant say no.....u know I am pvssy.......


Yeah but you're the studliest pvssy every..

----------


## Bertuzzi

alright fuk this... I am leaving the office and heading home.....

----------


## Igifuno

> alright fuk this... I am leaving the office and heading home.....


I'm out momentarily myself.. all the best everybody.. hope to chat this weekend but may be tied up.. 

Peace!! Igiwhore - oouuuut.

----------


## calgarian

> Oh shit......


Now imagine me in the middle...........try to save others.......

----------


## calgarian

> If she knows whats good for her.. Its gonna piss her off when I leave to find a gym too but.. hey.. must lift.. 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yeah but you're the studliest pvssy ever*y..


i know till the bear and then fvck everything went hay wire

----------


## ghettoboyd

i heard there where whores in hear......nope just a bunch of slackers.....

----------


## Bertuzzi

> i heard there where whores in hear......nope just a bunch of slackers.....


Whatchu talkin bout?

----------


## calgarian

> Whatchu talkin bout?


he is high

----------


## Bertuzzi

> he is high


Oh, ok.... ow it makes sense  :Big Grin: 

Herby says hi

----------


## calgarian

> Oh, ok.... ow it makes sense 
> 
> Herby says hi


now we are talking

----------


## ghettoboyd

you guys know me too well.....

----------


## ghettoboyd

ghetto in the hizzle for shizzle my nizzle fizzle boiiiiiii.......

----------


## calgarian

> you guys know me too well.....


uh huh i m tipsy

----------


## ghettoboyd

i plan on getting a bit tipsy tonight and fuking the wife....its my manly duty....

----------


## Igifuno

> yo mama so fat, only Cal would hit that


Hahahaa.. Yo momma so fat, she stood in front of Bertuzzi and was like, "where'd he go?"

----------


## calgarian

> yo mama so fat, only Cal would hit that


sure whos mama is it?

----------


## Knockout_Power

> sure whos mama is it?


Jo mama

----------


## Bertuzzi

> yo mama so fat, only Cal would hit that


 :Haha:  He got you there

----------


## Igifuno

Your Mamma is so ugly, she went to the bathroom and scared the sh!t out of the toilet.

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Hahahaa.. Yo momma so fat, she stood in front of Bertuzzi and was like, "where'd he go?"


 :LOL:  thats not that fat....

----------


## calgarian

ok whores stepping out for a bit......no not getting laid.....just need to drive around....see u dinks in a bit

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Hahahaa.. Yo momma so fat, she stood in front of Bertuzzi and was like, "where'd he go?"


careful, he's about to take a trip over to the dark side... he'll be bigger than us shortly.

----------


## Knockout_Power

yo mama so ugly, when she was born, the nurse smacked your grandma

----------


## Bertuzzi

> careful, he's about to take a trip over to the dark side... he'll be bigger than us shortly.


I can`t wait...

----------


## Knockout_Power

> I can`t wait...


does your girl know?

----------


## Bertuzzi

> does your girl know?


Ya, she knows... we fought about it at first and now she is ok with it.... sorta.

----------


## Igifuno

> thats not that fat....


Haha..  :2jk: 




> ok whores stepping out for a bit......no not getting laid.....just need to drive around....see u dinks in a bit


That's the gayest thing you've ever said.. 




> careful, he's about to take a trip over to the dark side... he'll be bigger than us shortly.


Can't wait to see that!! 




> yo mama so ugly, when she was born, the nurse smacked your grandma


Hahaa.. yo momma so fat, she went to the movies and sat next to everybody..

----------


## Igifuno

> Ya, she knows... we fought about it at first and now she is ok with it.... sorta.



I hear ya.. my wife was never a fan but knows I'm responsible with it. Besides, its not like I'm on cycle all the time. In fact, last cycle, she knew but neither of us mentioned a word about it to eachother the entire time.

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Ya, she knows... we fought about it at first and now she is ok with it.... sorta.


buy her some icepacks for her kitty... the combination of adding carbs back into your diet and the gear is not something you are ready for and even more so for her.

----------


## Igifuno

> buy her some icepacks for her kitty... the combination of adding carbs back into your diet and the gear is not something you are ready for and even more so for her.


I'm already an animal w/o gear... I'm like santa clause everyday when on and my wife loves that aspect of it..

----------


## Bertuzzi

> buy her some icepacks for her kitty... the combination of adding carbs back into your diet and the gear is not something you are ready for and even more so for her.





> I'm already an animal w/o gear... I'm like santa clause everyday when on and my wife loves that aspect of it..


This is appealing to both of us.... my sex drive is terrible right now and has been my whole life. Test levels are naturally low but docs are afraid to prescribe me anything. My gf is a nympho so she`ll be happy with the results of the test.

----------


## Igifuno

> This is appealing to both of us.... my sex drive is terrible right now and has been my whole life. Test levels are naturally low but docs are afraid to prescribe me anything. My gf is a nympho so she`ll be happy with the results of the test.



You're both in for a great treat.. hey remind me, will this be your 1st cycle? For some reason, I think you've done oral before but not inj.. am I wrong?

----------


## Knockout_Power

> This is appealing to both of us.... my sex drive is terrible right now and has been my whole life. Test levels are naturally low but docs are afraid to prescribe me anything. My gf is a nympho so she`ll be happy with the results of the test.


sounds like this will be a great experience for you guys... please say it is just a test cycle. Dont **** around with orals unless it refers to sex.

----------


## Igifuno

everyone keep duhly and his dad in your thoughts (and prayers if you're a believer).

----------


## Bertuzzi

> You're both in for a great treat.. hey remind me, will this be your 1st cycle? For some reason, I think you've done oral before but not inj.. am I wrong?


Yah, I have done Var only twice




> sounds like this will be a great experience for you guys... please say it is just a test cycle. Dont **** around with orals unless it refers to sex.


Test Prop with Tbol..... sorry to let you down.




> everyone keep duhly and his dad in your thoughts (and prayers if you're a believer).



All over it.

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Test Prop with Tbol..... sorry to let you down.
> .


tbol not so bad, dbol , adrol etc can cause horrible limp dick for some. Ive got my youngest bro on tbol now. He's liking it

----------


## Bertuzzi

> tbol not so bad, dbol, adrol etc can cause horrible limp dick for some. Ive got my youngest bro on tbol now. He's liking it


Ya.... I am not interested in dbol or adrol or anything like that.

So 2 guys I work with are down for Saturday night.... the one guy is cool he`s running prop and tbol right now.... the other guy is weird but funny.

----------


## Knockout_Power

Im actually easy to get along with so I could care less who shows... Im not into teeny clubs, Im thinking more along the lines of what you said, some sports lounge, maybe hit the rippers or something, I dont know

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Im actually easy to get along with so I could care less who shows... Im not into teeny clubs, Im thinking more along the lines of what you said, some sports lounge, maybe hit the rippers or something, I dont know


I don`t do the teen clubs either... I really like going to hudsons down town. They like going there too espcially since my buddy lives right in the parking lot in the condos there.

----------


## Knockout_Power

That would work well cause one of my places is right above the victoria park golf course and Im giving that to Cal to stay in so its like 4 mins away from Hud's

----------


## Igifuno

Gotta run and do "stuff".. see you guys in a bit..

----------


## Bertuzzi

> That would work well cause one of my places is right above the victoria park golf course and Im giving that to Cal to stay in so its like 4 mins away from Hud's


Consider it done.... I am gonna tell him to come down during the day since I have the day off and shit... I have to buy hime a bunch of coffee.... apparently.

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Gotta run and do "stuff".. see you guys in a bit..


Peace out whore face

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Gotta run and do *"stuff*".. see you guys in a bit..


sounds intriguing... but he probably means he's taking his tinted out 1986 Ford Econoline van down to the elementary school with a bag of candy...

its always the quiet ones

----------


## Bertuzzi

> sounds intriguing... but he probably means he's taking his tinted out 1986 Ford Econoline van down to the elementary school with a bag of candy...
> 
> its always the quiet ones


 :Haha:  Where do you come up with this shit  :LOL:

----------


## calgarian

> Where do you come up with this shit


he is even sicker then us....well thats a first

----------


## calgarian

Hey KP u moved back in the house????

----------


## Knockout_Power

years of being an asshole and you build quite the vault of dumb shit to say

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Hey KP u moved back in the house????


nope, Ive stayed there a couple nights but I dont make a habit of it. Im looking after 2 houses for friends on vacation so I can stay on any corner of the city

----------


## Bertuzzi

> years of being an asshole and you build quite the vault of dumb shit to say


I have the same vault.... something though I chose not to say...  :LOL:

----------


## Bertuzzi

Cal... what time you gonna come to Edmonton on Saturday

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Cal... what time you gonna come to Edmonton on Saturday


oh dont worry, you can hear the accent from Red Deer onwards

----------


## Bertuzzi

> oh dont worry, you can hear the accent from Red Deer onwards


Really.... Is it that bad  :Big Grin:

----------


## calgarian

> nope, Ive stayed there a couple nights but I dont make a habit of it. Im looking after 2 houses for friends on vacation so I can stay on any corner of the city


Nice.....so u dont mind if i bring say 3-4 chiks with me do u?

----------


## gettingthere

Quiet around here tonight...

----------


## MaNiCC

Quiet indeed

----------


## bjpennnn

ok well this chick added me on facebook randomly and she is hot a couple cities away going to meet up with her tonight after a meeting i have ha any tips?

i am on cycle up ten pounds in 2 weeks, test, mast, anavar and for sure down bf%. going to have a beer or two i know i should not expec this early in cycle but **** ha.

----------


## bjpennnn

she does modeling and acrobatic gymnastics, fences and looks like the biggest ****en freak ever. she would be a great addition to my group of girls becuase i just cleaned out closet and need new recruits.

----------


## gettingthere

> ok well this chick added me on facebook randomly and she is hot a couple cities away going to meet up with her tonight after a meeting i have ha any tips?
> 
> i am on cycle up ten pounds in 2 weeks, test, mast, anavar and for sure down bf%. going to have a beer or two i know i should not expec this early in cycle but **** ha.


NICE!! by the way up 10pounds in 2weeks...thats very nice!! you dont have a log going? hope it goes well with the girl

----------


## bjpennnn

i should make a log i did last time. The wierd thing is my strength has gone up a bit but i have put on a ton of size and i am running a low dose 350mg ew of prop with arimdex eod 100mg ed of anavar and 350mg ew of mast prop. i mean it could be water weight but it does not look like it at all. i look like i have gone down a percent or percent in a half in bf% as well. i had a very very very strict prime were i was low on calories and i think once i added the gear and gave myself food ha i just exploded.

----------


## gettingthere

Ya i checked out that log, made some massive gains man fair play!!

----------


## Igifuno

> ok well this chick added me on facebook randomly and she is hot a couple cities away going to meet up with her tonight after a meeting i have ha *any tips*?
> 
> i am on cycle up ten pounds in 2 weeks, test, mast, anavar and for sure down bf%. going to have a beer or two i know i should not expec this early in cycle but **** ha.



Get it get it boiiiieee.

----------


## Igifuno

Time for meal 5...

----------


## bjpennnn

alright guys i am out posted a log. shoudl be pretty sick. have a good night guys.

----------


## Igifuno

have fun bjp..

----------


## Bertuzzi

Hello whores...

----------


## vanduhl

whew....dads doin good...i think im gonna start whorin again


SO.......
HELLO YOU MOTHERFVKIN' WHORES A LA DUKKIT

----------


## Bertuzzi

Duhlly!!! Glad to hear all is well and happy to see you back you filthy whore!

----------


## Igifuno

Greetings you nasty raunchy slut bag whorelings.. top of the evening to ya..

----------


## Igifuno

> Duhlly!!! Glad to hear all is well and happy to see you back you filthy whore!


x2 bro.. good to see you back.. dad's doin better?

----------


## vanduhl

> x2 bro.. good to see you back.. dad's doin better?


dad's bein moved out of progressive ICU tomor prolly. went n saw him today, he looked wayy better and was more talkative and sounded a lot better. Ill prolly go se him tomorrow or th next day. it sucks cause its a 2 hr drive and i have work n shit..

----------


## Igifuno

> dad's bein moved out of progressive ICU tomor prolly. went n saw him today, he looked wayy better and was more talkative and sounded a lot better. Ill prolly go se him tomorrow or th next day. it sucks cause its a 2 hr drive and i have work n shit..


Yeah way to be there for your pops though man.. 

My fam and I had a Tennessee vacation scheduled for next week and we just cancelled becuase my grandmother is in the hosp up in Maine.. re-routing up there. Fam trumps all.

----------


## vanduhl

> Yeah way to be there for your pops though man.. 
> 
> My fam and I had a Tennessee vacation scheduled for next week and we just cancelled becuase my grandmother is in the hosp up in Maine.. re-routing up there. Fam trumps all.


yes it does...for sure man. I hope everything turns out for the good with your gram .

----------


## Igifuno

Thx man.. she's old.. Osteoperosis.. spine crumbling so she may never walk again.. certainly won't drive anymore so its probably all down hill from here for her.. good idea we head up there and see her. Never know, may be the last time.

----------


## vanduhl

> Thx man.. she's old.. Osteoperosis.. spine crumbling so she may never walk again.. certainly won't drive anymore so its probably all down hill from here for her.. good idea we head up there and see her. Never know, may be the last time.


exactly. one of those things you gotta do. ur a good man, cancelling the vacay to head up there.

----------


## vanduhl

im gonna call it a night....peace IGI

----------


## Igifuno

What are you getting into tonight bro? Laying low?

----------


## Igifuno

> im gonna call it a night....peace IGI


Okay cool bro take it easy..

----------


## Igifuno

Whats up coffee head.. you around?

----------


## Igifuno

my daughters want to have a sleep over tonight with 5 kids (including them). My wife will be out tonight and I went ahead and agreed on a couple conditions. 

1. No one can ask me to do anything for them
2. I don't care what they do, as long as they don't leave the house and don't bother me. 
3. They can't tell my 7 year old to do everything for them. 
4. No one can talk to me. 

I think it will be just fine.

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Whats up coffee head.. you around?


Ya... I'm hear.... just fukin around...

----------


## Bertuzzi

> my daughters want to have a sleep over tonight with 5 kids (including them). My wife will be out tonight and I went ahead and agreed on a couple conditions. 
> 
> 1. No one can ask me to do anything for them
> 2. I don't care what they do, as long as they don't leave the house and don't bother me. 
> 3. They can't tell my 7 year old to do everything for them. 
> 4. No one can talk to me. 
> 
> I think it will be just fine.


Seems you have an easy night tonight  :Big Grin:

----------


## Igifuno

Yeah we'll see. I slacked today so should get some work done.. 

How've you been sleeping bro? Any better? See a doc yet?

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Yeah we'll see. I slacked today so should get some work done.. 
> 
> How've you been sleeping bro? Any better? See a doc yet?


Nah... sleeping the same and just never find time to see the doc.... maybe if I spent less time on here and more time at the doctor I would be ok  :Big Grin:

----------


## Igifuno

I also feel as productivity hits occasional roadblocks due to my board activity. Either that or I end up working late which isn't cool cause that interferes with rest/growth, not to mention fam time.

----------


## Bertuzzi

> I also feel as productivity hits occasional roadblocks due to my board activity. Either that or I end up working late which isn't cool cause that interferes with rest/growth, not to mention fam time.


I'm certain my lack of sleep affects my growth big time... I come from a long line of bad genetics on both sides but I do not use that as an excuse... just need to work harder, but the lack of sleep and quality of sleep def messes me right up.

I have to go see the doc to set up an appt with an endo anyways for naturally low test because the last appt I couldn't make it to. I should probably wait till I am off cycle to do that though  :LOL:

----------


## Igifuno

> I'm certain my lack of sleep affects my growth big time... I come from a long line of bad genetics on both sides but I do not use that as an excuse... just need to work harder, but the lack of sleep and quality of sleep def messes me right up.
> 
> I have to go see the doc to set up an appt with an endo anyways for naturally low test because the last appt I couldn't make it to. *I should probably wait till I am off cycle to do that though*


Haha.. yeah probably.. You thinking HRT?

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Haha.. yeah probably.. You thinking HRT?


Dunno... I've had it tested 3 times and its within spec but at the very bottom of a huge range... I mean I am 26 I shouldn't be at the bottom of the range... I should be in the middle at the least. If I were 40+ I would expect to be at the bottom but at 26 its not right. The doctors do not agree but they gave me a referral to an endo and we'll see what he says.

----------


## Igifuno

Hmm.. wonder how they'll be after your cycle and pct? I'd be curious to see if its still at the bottom or, for some reason, if it raises (after clomid, for instance). What do you have planned out for PCT? Standard clomid/nolv or something more complex?

----------


## Igifuno

Yo b*tch you don't know about my popsicle..

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Hmm.. wonder how they'll be after your cycle and pct? I'd be curious to see if its still at the bottom or, for some reason, if it raises (after clomid, for instance). What do you have planned out for PCT? Standard clomid/nolv or something more complex?


Clomid and nolva and I have liquid stane on hand from arr

Might this cycle increase my natural levels for good??

----------


## Igifuno

l^^^ or my old school nintendo controller shirt..

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Yo b*tch you don't know about my popsicle..


 :LOL:  that was random

----------


## Igifuno

> Clomid and nolva and I have liquid stane on hand from arr
> 
> Might this cycle increase my natural levels for good??


Don't know.. I'm not aware of any instances where natural test levels have been permanantly raised after a cycle but I'm curious if its possible with consideration of proper pct.. never thought too much about that.. I'll start a thread in the steroid forum and get some insight..

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Bert, how many guys you bringing? I may book something ahead of time...


I am not sure... Me and the GF and maybe 2 others.... What did you have in mind?

----------


## sigman roid

> Teach me the ways of the sig


Only when you are ready young jedi

----------


## sigman roid

> has KRATOS been on lately?
> 
> whats that fukker been up to


Im sure i see him on another board the other day

----------


## Knockout_Power

> I am not sure... Me and the GF and maybe 2 others.... What did you have in mind?


something downtown... Im going to try for Hud's like orginally planned. Any objections to Metro? That way we could play pool if needed.

----------


## Bertuzzi

> something downtown... Im going to try for Hud's like orginally planned. Any objections to Metro? That way we could play pool if needed.


Metro is fine... probably a good idea.... although, I must warn you.... I suck at pool.

I won't be on much today, I am swamped at work.... so I'll be in and out of the whore house.

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Metro is fine... probably a good idea.... although, I must warn you.... I suck at pool.
> .


Thats ok, most people do, especially after drinking so much. I think its moreso to watch all the ass bending over the tables....

----------


## -Ender-

freaking whores!

nice job.

----------


## -Ender-

carry on.

----------


## sigman roid

Ender in da house

----------


## -Ender-

Sssssssssssssssssssssssigmmmmaaaaaaaannnnnnnnn!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sigman roid

I gotta run again

Ender catch you up tomorrow if your here

Later rest of my whores

----------


## Hazard

i'm back again.....

~Haz~

----------


## Knockout_Power

> i'm back again.....
> 
> ~Haz~


oh good, we thought you were choking...

----------


## Dukkit

spunk on your face

----------


## Knockout_Power

> spunk on your face


wrong thread, the protein shake thread is down the list a bit.

----------


## Hazard

I'd like to choke on one of J Lo's turds.....



~Haz~

----------


## Hazard

~Haz~

----------


## Hazard

LOL I saw a poll a few years ago online that asked.....

"Would you lick J Lo's asshole after she shit..... if she didn't wipe?"

Not surprisingly..... about 90% of the men polled said YES! LOL 

~Haz~

----------


## Knockout_Power

HAZ... You must be on better gear than me or just way more test... I just cant get excited over J-Lo, same thing with Megan Fox... they do nothing for me.

----------


## Hazard

Kourtney can pop a squat on me too.....

 



~Haz~

----------


## Hazard

^^^^ Shes so fvckin cute..... I kinda wanna make her cry LOL

~Haz~

----------


## Knockout_Power

Yah, when she eases up on the makeup I wouldnt have to drink too much to throw it on her

----------


## Knockout_Power

Wow, the gear is kicking in pretty hard this week... 222lbs.... beefcake!!!

----------


## Knockout_Power

this thread seems to be lacking substance lately.

----------


## Standby



----------


## Standby



----------


## Igifuno

> 


A very welcome repost..

----------


## Standby

omg BERT!!!!

----------


## Igifuno

I'm freakin jelous of all you mfers who are hooking up there in Canada.. I want to play too.

----------


## Igifuno

> omg BERT!!!!


Omg.. Bert is gonna jizz himself.. 

NEW AVY!!!!!

----------


## Standby



----------


## Standby



----------


## Standby



----------


## Standby

i love reef lol

----------


## Standby



----------


## Standby



----------


## Standby



----------


## Knockout_Power



----------


## Knockout_Power

the reef girls are always hot... I think its cause they are natural... no make up to go play in the sand/surf.

----------


## Standby

> the reef girls are always hot... I think its cause they are natural... no make up to go play in the sand/surf.


true that man lol

----------


## MaNiCC

Btw kp ive slept with all of the above^^ twice

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Btw kp ive slept with all of the above^^ twice


thats irrellevant, cause your posting is merely #30,001

----------


## Knockout_Power

says all these fukers are in here: calgarian, gettingthere+, Igifuno+, MaNiCC, Mr.Rose 

I dont hear anything from the peanut gallery

----------


## MaNiCC

Ive been watching the situation with the gunman on the news!

----------


## gettingthere

KP, some excellent whoring this evening, havent got time to whore about today!!

----------


## MaNiCC

> KP, some excellent whoring this evening, havent got time to whore about today!!


rookie

----------


## gettingthere

Il show you rookie......tommorow.....or maybe sunday...

----------


## MaNiCC

bring it

----------


## Knockout_Power

> bring it


I smell a fight... too bad its got to be on the other side of the pond

----------


## Knockout_Power

fuken AAAAA... 223 today... Im going to look like Grimace soon...

----------


## MaNiCC

> fuken AAAAA... 223 today... Im going to look like Grimace soon...


 :Hmmmm:

----------


## MaNiCC

> I smell a fight... too bad its got to be on the other side of the pond


If i was involved it wouldnt be much of a fight :7up:

----------


## Knockout_Power

I think Im not going to like how big I am after this cycle.. not even at week 4's end yet and I dont fit my clothes... uploaded new pic to my fat ass album.

----------


## gettingthere

Manicc if it wasnt for your avi itd be all over for you...  :2jk:

----------


## MaNiCC

> Manicc if it wasnt for your avi itd be all over for you...


 :LOL: 

u got round to checking out those links yet?

----------


## gettingthere

Work has been mental last couple of weeks, but im off all next week so as from sunday i will be checking them out!! looking forward to checking them out actualy

cheers again mate

----------


## gettingthere

> I think Im not going to like how big I am after this cycle.. not even at week 4's end yet and I dont fit my clothes... uploaded new pic to my fat ass album.


Checked it out man, looking good!! ah the clothes not fitting anymore thing, its a killer, wardrobe is full of clothes that used to be a good fit, but wont throw them out just in case

----------


## Older lifter

Morning all you whores

----------


## MaNiCC

Morning older, its 00:20 here

----------


## Older lifter

lol, 06:22,,, it is weard,,,,,,,

----------


## MaNiCC

lol thats early for a weekend start older

----------


## Older lifter

Day off gym today too, i alway get up early.

What about you should'nt you be out enjoying the start of the weekend.. got anything planned Manicc?

----------


## MaNiCC

> Day off gym today too, i alway get up early.
> 
> What about you should'nt you be out enjoying the start of the weekend.. got anything planned Manicc?


going to york tommorow (england) then clubbing tomorrow night

----------


## Igifuno

> omg, omg omg... he said my name...


 :2band: 




> says all these fukers are in here: calgarian, gettingthere+, Igifuno+, MaNiCC, Mr.Rose 
> 
> I dont hear anything from the peanut gallery


Strange. .I haven't been in here all day.. 

Actually just stopping through for a drive by..  :BbAily: 

 :AaAuto26:

----------


## Bertuzzi

Hello whores...

KP... you whored like a pro today... straight up amazing shit.... Do you ever get any work done?

Igi... Congrats on the 5k post you filthy slut

----------


## MaNiCC

3am.

Damn why do i always feel wide awake at night and fvked through the day :Chairshot: 

-MaNiCC-

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Igi... Congrats on the 5k post you filthy slut


yup, 2 milestones today... Iggy's 5K (directed at me of course) and 30,000th post on this thread which is just fuken insane... I cant believe I had to pretend I liked talking to you whores for 3 weeks to take that honour.

----------


## Knockout_Power

> 3am.
> 
> Damn why do i always feel wide awake at night and fvked through the day
> 
> -MaNiCC-


its cause theres more porn to see when you are at home and the boss isnt looking over your shoulder.

----------


## MaNiCC

Nothing wrong with left handed surfing kp :Aajack:

----------


## Knockout_Power

not at all...

Where Rosey, says he's viewing

----------


## MaNiCC

asleep im guessing

----------


## Knockout_Power

Im giving this shit hole another 5 mins and then I leaving... for at least an hour cause I have no life and must return to feel a purpose in my life.

----------


## MaNiCC

Bedtime, Later KP

-MaNiCC-

----------


## Knockout_Power

take care bro... whore it up for us tomorrrow, we going to be having too much fun to be coherent enough to write anything

----------


## Standby

like me new avi??

----------


## Standby

i think its my keeper

----------


## Standby



----------


## Standby



----------


## Older lifter

Just found a f**kin cobra in the garden,,,, the thing took off before i could catch it..... must of been about 7 feet long

----------


## Standby

wtf OL??? thats crazy sh*t

----------


## Bertuzzi

> no u r not


I only am if I truly offended you.... which I know I didn't...

----------


## calgarian

> Didn't we go over this on Saturday?


did we??? :Hmmmm:

----------


## calgarian

> I only am if I truly offended you.... which I know I didn't...


u know me too well thats scary

----------


## Standby

you should have tagged her KP.. she wanted it

----------


## calgarian

> you should have tagged her KP.. she wanted it


really should he??? how many girls u tagged lately.....dink

----------


## Bertuzzi

> did we???


Yes, we did.... you were too busy eye fuking the sasquatch

----------


## Knockout_Power

> you should have tagged her KP.. she wanted it


we'll see... obviously not my type... I told her to go play here...

----------


## calgarian

> Yes, we did.... you were too busy eye fuking the sasquatch


i laughed out loud u asshole

----------


## Standby

> really should he??? how many girls u tagged lately.....dink


im gunna go hold my balls now after that low blow...

----------


## Bertuzzi

> i laughed out loud u asshole


 :LOL:  so did I!

----------


## calgarian

> im gunna go hold my balls now after that low blow...


well she was giving u a rope u didnt respond did u? hairdresser m talking abt

----------


## calgarian

> so did I!


actually there was a Yeti too...

----------


## Bertuzzi

> well she was giving u a rope u didnt respond did u? hairdresser m talking abt


Wrong guy.... thats Vanduhl you're thinking of.

----------


## Standby

> well she was giving u a rope u didnt respond did u? hairdresser m talking abt


she was my great white buffalo  :Frown:  (you have to watch hot tub time machine to understand that lol ) and yes your right im an idiot and she was fine as hell.  :Chairshot:

----------


## Bertuzzi

> actually there was a Yeti too...


Of course you noticed.

----------


## calgarian

> Wrong guy.... thats Vanduhl you're thinking of.


no it was him too

----------


## calgarian

> Of course you noticed.


ummm yeah kinda hard to miss.....

----------


## Bertuzzi

> no it was him too


Really?? Lot of hair stylist skanks out there

----------


## calgarian

> Really?? Lot of hair stylist skanks out there


yep...

----------


## calgarian

hmmm cookies

----------


## MaNiCC

fatboy

----------


## Bertuzzi



----------


## Standby

cal must be a hair stylist then...

----------


## calgarian

> cal must be a hair stylist then...


nope I am just old fashioned whore.....

----------


## calgarian

> fatboy


u called?

----------


## gettingthere

Manicc i checked out some of them links, there pretty good, some good reads there, have more to go through so looking forward to that!! thanks again mate

God im bored, rented out 3 dvds.....Green Zone and Youth in Revolt, any1 seen them?

Also rented out Tiger woods golf 11, dont even really follow it that much but thought id give it a try

----------


## calgarian

> Manicc i checked out some of them links, there pretty good, some good reads there, have more to go through so looking forward to that!! thanks again mate
> 
> God im bored, rented out 3 dvds.....Green Zone and Youth in Revolt, any1 seen them?
> 
> Also rented out Tiger woods golf 11, dont even really follow it that much but thought id give it a try


get a chick........

----------


## gettingthere

On a monday, not easy in my town

----------


## Bertuzzi

> get a chick........


 :Haha:  Offside...

----------


## gettingthere



----------


## gettingthere



----------


## calgarian

> 


let me rephrase...get a girl whose name doesnt end with .JPG  :LOL:

----------


## Knockout_Power

> im gunna go hold my balls now after that low blow...


I'd take a blow at any height right about now

----------


## Knockout_Power

> let me rephrase...get a girl whose name doesnt end with .JPG


shit, you know .jpg too... fawk that girl is hot.

----------


## calgarian

> shit, you know .jpg too... fawk that girl is hot.


i even know .png and .gif too.....

----------


## Knockout_Power

> i even know .png and .gif too.....


you are a freak... you fuken all 3 of them or can you not fit them all in pne photo?

----------


## calgarian

> you are a freak... you fuken all 3 of them or can you not fit them all in pne photo?


nope....PNE??? Thats a new one.

----------


## Bertuzzi

Get a life.....

----------


## calgarian

> Get a life.....


who just had 2000 posts?

----------


## MaNiCC

I'm Closing in on 3k

----------


## Knockout_Power



----------


## sigman roid

Wheres cal? i know hes here why aint he posting in here today?

----------


## Knockout_Power

we are fighting

----------


## sigman roid

> we are fighting


Who's fighting you and cal?

----------


## Bertuzzi

Good morning you dirty whores.... Good to see you back at it KP.




> Warped Tour today in MA with my little brother - 23.. Bash effin heads!!!!!! 
> 
> Miss you whores.. *Bert..there are no words.. I bow down to your whorenefied greatness.. you are the superwhore of the month.. without refute..* 
> 
> Have a great day homies.... 
> 
> IG


I dunno..... KP is a fuken animal with all the whoring he can get done in a day.

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Who's fighting you and cal?


yah, Im not sure if was the prop or my whoring, but he is crying now...

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Good morning you dirty whores.... Good to see you back at it KP.
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno..... KP is a fuken animal with all the whoring he can get done in a day.


yah, its gets slow in here when Cal is off jerking it and you are pretending to work.

----------


## Bertuzzi

> yah, its gets slow in here when Cal is off jerking it and you are pretending to work.


 :LOL:  Ya.... I know, I'll try to stay with it today and if we can pull call away from fatwhalegirls.com we'll be good.

----------


## Mooseman33

where is my Crazy Canadian brother.....

----------


## Knockout_Power



----------


## Mr.Rose

KP, when you get your ass down here, you can work for me and get 90% of the cut, that's 30% more than the others get. Just for your sexy ass  :Smilie: .

----------


## Knockout_Power

where cna I get me one of these?

----------


## Mr.Rose

Cal is gone whale watching. Leave him be!

----------


## Mr.Rose

> where cna I get me one of these?



Jager and some roofies.

----------


## Knockout_Power

> KP, when you get your ass down here, you can work for me and get 90% of the cut, that's 30% more than the others get. Just for your sexy ass .


damn, quite the offer. Hopefully aussie girls like Canadian-Italian men... I know I likes me them aussie girls

----------


## Knockout_Power

*PRICELESS*

----------


## Mr.Rose

1. This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 1 seconds.

 :Banghead:

----------


## Knockout_Power



----------


## Mr.Rose

^^^

That white girl is hot! She gonna be loose as a goose after those boys,

Its going to be like throwing a hotdog down a hallway.

----------


## Mr.Rose

> damn, quite the offer. Hopefully aussie girls like Canadian-Italian men... I know I likes me them aussie girls


As long as you last a few hours, can look good in a suit, got a 6-pack, then they will fall all over your Italian ass.

So do i mofo, so do i...

----------


## Knockout_Power

*And this was me getting caught...*

----------


## MaNiCC

Well i aint going to lie, Im starving

----------


## Bertuzzi

KP.... if you to Aussie land... I'm coming..... I've always wanted to go there..... MY GF can get a transfer there too. I'd just need to find work.

----------


## Knockout_Power

the only place in the world I think has women as hot as Canada

----------


## Bertuzzi

> the only place in the world I think has women as hot as Canada


Agreed....

----------


## Mr.Rose

If you sluts move to aussie land then your asses heading to sydney!

Am i fvcked for doing injections right before bed? You think thats bad? You think ill get better results if i do it in the morning, or am i just a retard and it wont make a difference?

----------


## Bertuzzi

> If you sluts move to aussie land then your asses heading to sydney!
> 
> Am i fvcked for doing injections right before bed? You think thats bad? You think ill get better results if i do it in the morning, or am i just a retard and it wont make a difference?


Seriously me and my GF talked about it. She works for Jenny Craig and the guy who owns all the the Jenny Craig offices here in our province owns all the ones in Australia. So in a few years maybe we'll make the jump.... I have always wanted to live in Australia.

----------


## MaNiCC

Im deifnately heading out there.

----------


## Knockout_Power

> If you sluts move to aussie land then your asses heading to sydney!
> 
> Am i fvcked for doing injections right before bed? You think thats bad? You think ill get better results if i do it in the morning, or am i just a retard and it wont make a difference?


what makes night injections so bad?

----------


## Knockout_Power



----------


## Mr.Rose

> what makes night injections so bad?


Peak release time of prop ester is about 6-8 hours. So that will be while i sleep.

And fvck the lot of yah! sorry, im just annoyed, im at like week 11 or so of my 18 weeker, and have only been doing quads ED, now for the first time in a shit long time i did shoulder and they hurt when i move them. Thats ok because im going to bed now, but i know I'm fvcked when i wake up tomorrow, lets hope i can squat good without them. But i need to swap sites, my lateralis is so fvcked now, that i have hard lump (no not on the skin, i mean in the muscle) under my injection site, when i look at my thigh from side on it looks like a mountain, peaking at the lateralis.


To bert, if you move here, you better be getting me free jenny craig food for when im too lazy to cook my 10 meals daily.  :LOL: 

No seriously, consider sydney and when you get your canadian ass here ill take you out.

----------


## Mr.Rose

> Im deifnately heading out there.


You better, and ill show you the good clubs.

Make sure its sydney though, i aint gonna run around this shit hole looking for you.

 :LOL:

----------


## Bertuzzi

> To bert, if you move here, you better be getting me free jenny craig food for when im too lazy to cook my 10 meals daily. 
> 
> No seriously, consider sydney and when you get your canadian ass here ill take you out.


We'll just steal my girls food from her  :LOL:  I have had some of the food just to try it.... and it is actually pretty good.

I think Sydney would be our only choice. It's a few years out, thats for sure

----------


## Hazard

> 


God I wanna fvck a broad with tits that big just once.....

~Haz~

----------


## Knockout_Power

I gotta find out what flavor smirnoff this is

----------


## Knockout_Power

> God I wanna fvck a broad with tits that big just once.....
> 
> ~Haz~


Haz, I whored all day yesturday with chicks for you... where'd you go?

----------


## Knockout_Power

> You better, and ill show you the good clubs.
> 
> Make sure its sydney though, i aint gonna run around this shit hole looking for you.


I need a vacation in a couple months anyways, was going to do Hong kong again but Aussieland sounds fun

----------


## Hazard

> I gotta find out what flavor smirnoff this is


I'd like to find out the flava of her virginia.....

~Haz~

----------


## Hazard

> Haz, I whored all day yesturday with chicks for you... where'd you go?


 
rested all day LOL

~Haz~

----------


## Mr.Rose

That vodka is called Green Apple, imho BEST one, they have a new one, vanilla flavor, not too good tbh

Kp if you get you ass down to sydney you better shoot me a pm!

----------


## Bertuzzi

> listen peeps im the officialy un-official whore house mod around here and im banning you sad mutherfuking wanabie whores soon for your blatant dissregard and dissrespect for the art of true whoring .....is nothing sacred anymore?.....


WTF is up your ass?  :Hmmmm: 

Smile and Dance  :7up:  :7up: 

You'll feel better

----------


## ghettoboyd

> WTF is up your ass? 
> 
> Smile and Dance 
> 
> You'll feel better


ummm it was a joke biotch.....you where suppose to laugh.....dam man tough room today.....

----------


## Bertuzzi

> ummm it was a joke biotch.....you where suppose to laugh.....dam man tough room today.....


 :LOL:  I know.... why do you think I got you the 7up man doing the jig!

For the record I did laugh.... you whore!  :Big Grin:

----------


## calgarian

> ummm it was a joke biotch.....you where suppose to laugh.....*dam man tough room today*.....


so u miss me then??????

----------


## calgarian

> *WTF is up your ass*? 
> 
> Smile and Dance 
> 
> You'll feel better


nothing he cant get any  :LOL:  he is sexy but he is Married  :LOL:

----------


## ghettoboyd

so i tryed superpump today at the gym....im in pct and ive got to say i feel great believe it or not but it was offered to me by a friend that works there and after getting up at 2am and working 12hrs i am amazed at how wired i am on this shit....had a great workout now im wondering if ill be able to fall asleep tonight.....i can see where during pct a pre-workout drink can be quite effective.....

----------


## ghettoboyd

> nothing he cant get any  he is sexy but he is Married


why you got to remind me man....im faithfull to my wife so i guess ill have to live with 2-3 times a week....i feel thats pretty good for being together for 17 yrs....and your right i am fuking sexy....nuff said...

----------


## calgarian

> why you got to remind me man....im faithfull to my wife so i guess ill have to live with 2-3 times a week....i feel thats pretty good for being together for 17 yrs....and your right i am fuking sexy....nuff said...


wait till u read my interview whenever Grandpa will post it

----------


## ghettoboyd

> wait till u read my interview whenever Grandpa will post it


i cant wait bro....

----------


## Bertuzzi

> wait till u read my interview whenever Grandpa will post it


I am waiting in anticipation as well

----------


## calgarian

nothing interesting in there no one ask any interesting question

----------


## ghettoboyd

> nothing interesting in there no one ask any interesting question


still we get to get an even bigger prospective of cal....the man the myth the legend......yet still less sexy than ghetto....

----------


## calgarian

> still we get to get an even bigger prospective of cal....the man the myth the legend......*yet still less sexy than ghetto*....


i actually used that one in there  :LOL: 
u will see I am pvssy .. :LOL:

----------


## Knockout_Power

> wait till u read my interview whenever Grandpa will post it


yah, let us know... Im wondering what kind of questions people wanted to have answered... all mine would have been answerred with 250+lbs

----------


## Bertuzzi

> still we get to get an even bigger prospective of cal....the man the myth the legend......yet still less sexy than ghetto....


Agreed.... especially on the sexy part..... no homo

----------


## calgarian

> yah, let us know... Im wondering what kind of questions people wanted to have answered... all mine would have been *answerred with 250+lbs*


interview will clear that confusion as well

----------


## Knockout_Power

> u will see I am pvssy ..


its true, I thought he has a mustache, but it was actually short curly hairs...

----------


## Bertuzzi

> its true, I thought he has a mustache, but it was actually short curly hairs...


 :Haha:  I knew that wasn't a real stache!!

----------


## calgarian

> its true, I thought he has a mustache, but it was actually short curly hairs...


i hate shaving and that thing i think i shaved 4 times...but u r a mofo..... :LOL:

----------


## Knockout_Power

> i hate shaving and that thing i think i shaved 4 times...but u r a mofo.....


an Intelligent man would have responded... "well ya, you are what you eat"

----------


## calgarian

> an Intelligent man would have responded... "well ya, you are what you eat"


my IQ level is going down hanging out with ur dumb ass

----------


## Bertuzzi

> an Intelligent man would have responded... "well ya, you are what you eat"





> my IQ level is going down hanging out with ur dumb ass


Can't we all jsut get along.......................................... And watch the business channel?  :Big Grin:

----------


## calgarian

ok whores I have to leave.....see u guys tomorrow. cheers!!!!

----------


## calgarian

> Can't we all jsut get along.......................................... And watch the business channel?


sure wait till i am having sex......right  :Chairshot:

----------


## Bertuzzi

> ok whores I have to leave.....see u guys tomorrow. cheers!!!!


Bye bye whore face

----------


## Knockout_Power

> ok whores I have to leave.....see u guys tomorrow. cheers!!!!


later bitch... nut once just for me... in her eye

----------


## Bertuzzi

> later bitch... nut once just for me... in her eye


and her nose.... cuz that shits funny watchin em try to blow it out

----------


## Knockout_Power

> and her nose.... cuz that shits funny watchin em try to blow it out


gross man, why you always got to take this shit to a new level of nasty... we were having a nice polite conversation you fukken perv.

----------


## Bertuzzi

> gross man, why you always got to take this shit to a new level of nasty... we were having a nice polite conversation you fukken perv.


 :Welcome:  Thats me!

----------


## MaNiCC

What did you have to drink this morning bert?

----------


## Knockout_Power

> What did you have to drink this morning bert?


a skinny double semen late, extra foam

should have seen the moustache he had from that

----------


## Bertuzzi

> What did you have to drink this morning bert?


Nothing major.... just some DNP with Water  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bertuzzi

> a skinny double semen late, extra foam
> 
> should have seen the moustache he had from that


No.... actually if we are referring to Starbucks, I had a Venti Long Americano.... my fav!

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Nothing major.... just some DNP with Water


cant believe you went through with it... you a badass mofo... by tomorrow night you should be feelin the heat.

----------


## Knockout_Power

and Bert, please do not drink while on DNP . I read an article that says it can be deadly if you drink while DNP is in your stomach.

----------


## Bertuzzi

> cant believe you went through with it... you a badass mofo... by tomorrow night you should be feelin the heat.


Ya, its day 2 and it hasn't kicked in yet.... I am kinda excited to be honest with you. I started my log on my computer at home. I will be posting it upon completion of the cycle

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Ya, its day 2 and it hasn't kicked in yet.... I am kinda excited to be honest with you. I started my log on my computer at home. I will be posting it upon completion of the cycle


with pics?

----------


## Bertuzzi

> and Bert, please do not drink while on DNP. I read an article that says it can be deadly if you drink while DNP is in your stomach.


Good lookin out but I haven't had a drink in over 4 months... I've been on lock down with this cut. I didn't even have on on Saturday night with you whores

----------


## Bertuzzi

> with pics?


Yes sir.... you'll get to see my naked wide hips and my skinny white ass  :Big Grin:

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Yes sir.... you'll get to see my naked wide hips and my skinny white ass


please no shots below the belt line, we can get what we need to see from front mid and back, thats where its the easiest to judge BF

----------


## Knockout_Power

*FINE*

----------


## Bertuzzi

> you're a monster compared to Bert... even if you're 150lbs


Ouch.... that one hurt  :Chairshot:  


 :BbAily:

----------


## Hazard

man my chest pisses me off..... if it was bigger i'd look ridiculous

~Haz~

----------


## Bertuzzi

> rainbows are not gay...


I see a nipple....  :7up:

----------


## Hazard

> I see a nipple....


I love it.... looks scrumptious

~Haz~

----------


## Bertuzzi

> I love it.... looks scrumptious
> 
> ~Haz~


Agreed....

----------


## MaNiCC

> rainbows are not gay...


reported.

So what if it has nipples, rules do not apply to whores on the board

----------


## Knockout_Power

> man my chest pisses me off..... if it was bigger i'd look ridiculous
> 
> ~Haz~


mine does too, but my problem is that its so thick my arms look narrow from a side shot

----------


## Knockout_Power

not sure what you guys are talking about... those girls are covered... Im reporting you dirty mofos

----------


## Knockout_Power



----------


## Hazard

> mine does too, but my problem is that its so thick my arms look narrow from a side shot


i'm finally making progress..... I used to be FLAT with a 17" arm LOLOLOL I finally have decent sized pecs but my frickin arms, shoulders, and traps make my chest look smaller......

~Haz~

----------


## dangerous dan

> you're a monster compared to Bert... even if you're 150lbs


lol bless i feel your pain bert

im around 190 5'11, its horrible. i need to get big before i go away

----------


## Knockout_Power

Haz, I was taking out the trash but I figured you'd still hit it...

----------


## Knockout_Power

> lol bless i feel your pain bert
> 
> im around 190 5'11, its horrible. i need to get big before i go away


that is absolutely pathetic!!!!! but Bert is even taller at that weight...


hahahahahahahaha

----------


## Bertuzzi

> lol bless i feel your pain bert
> 
> im around 190 5'11, its horrible. i need to get big before i go away


Well.... I am 6`1 190 and still cutting.... so....

----------


## dangerous dan

> 


i see stretch marks

----------


## Knockout_Power

*Yah girls, we did it, all of us combined can fill a C cup!!!!!*

----------


## Bertuzzi

> i see stretch marks


Yes, but sexy lips!

----------


## Knockout_Power

^^^^^ PS. I'd still love a shot at the one on the right

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Yes, but sexy lips!


fcuk yah!!! thats Ewa Sonnet and she doesnt even need those tits to be hot... shes got the total package

----------


## dangerous dan

> that is absolutely pathetic!!!!! but Bert is even taller at that weight...
> 
> 
> hahahahahahahaha


all natural, nothing used yet. im only 20.

lets see in 5 years or so bitch  :LOL:

----------


## Bertuzzi

> all natural, nothing used yet. im only 20.
> 
> lets see in 5 years or so bitch


Me too.... only ever ran var before.

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Me too.... only ever ran var before.
> 
> First real cycle will be test prop and Tbol.... see you bitches in a year or two!


you're going to run a 2 year cycle? sounds fun

----------


## Bertuzzi

> you're going to run a 2 year cycle? sounds fun


No you whore....

----------


## dangerous dan

how did the var go?

id rather run a ph than var, been thinking about it all week but worried ill **** up on a cycle

----------


## Bertuzzi

> how did the var go?
> 
> id rather run a ph than var, been thinking about it all week but worried ill **** up on a cycle


It was good and shut me down pretty hard. I should have been in better shape and on a better diet when I ran it.... I was still new and didn`t understand what I was doing.... then I found this place

----------


## dangerous dan

ino what i am doing my diet somtimes lets me down, trainings prety good. thought about h-drol for 4-6 weeks as iv read alot of good reviews on it, unsure on pct for it though.

i look alright just need a little more size, people see me as well built but there the people who dont go to a gym or have no idea of what is possible to look like sooo

----------


## Bertuzzi

> ino what i am doing my diet somtimes lets me down, trainings prety good. thought about h-drol for 4-6 weeks as iv read alot of good reviews on it, unsure on pct for it though.
> 
> i look alright just need a little more size, people see me as well built but there the people who dont go to a gym or have no idea of what is possible to look like sooo


Ya, I have my training and diet on point now.... I can be very disciplined.

----------


## dangerous dan



----------


## Knockout_Power

Cycling is easy as long as you do it properly.. too many "my buddies huge friend at the gym says to do this"

Anything can cause negative effects... Var, while mild on the liver, can shut you down hard... I have a friend who runs only oral cycles and he did 8 weeks on var @ 60ED and during week 7 he went limp...

----------


## Knockout_Power

This place is great if you want to learn... its the idiots who come on here and dont listen to the answers given to their questions or proposed shitty cycles. I cant stand them

----------


## dangerous dan



----------


## Standby

> mine does too, but my problem is that its so thick my arms look narrow from a side shot


or maybe your arms are small?  :Haha:  

 :BbAily:

----------


## dangerous dan

she is so beautifull

----------


## Knockout_Power

> or maybe your arms are small?


Very true... I cant break 18"

----------


## Hazard

> 


I need to re-evaluate my life..... i need to find her and stick it between those boobs..... damn.....

~Haz~

----------


## Knockout_Power

back from the gym Haz? lookin for an arm workout huh?

----------


## Standby

> I need to re-evaluate my life..... i need to find her and stick it between those boobs..... damn.....
> 
> ~Haz~


question is would you be able to stick out the top so she can suck on it too?

----------


## Hazard

> Haz, I was taking out the trash but I figured you'd still hit it...


yep.... im all about that.....

~Haz~

----------


## Hazard

> *Yah girls, we did it, all of us combined can fill a C cup!!!!!*


I'm gunna cry if I don't get some strange poon soon.....

~Haz~

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Always gotta be talkin shit.... you filthy fuken whore.... How was the chicken Stew??


it was amazinf as usual... thats got to be some kind of record for me... being coked for twice in one day... that usually dosnt happen in any given month

----------


## Knockout_Power

I'd like to let everyine know.... Bert tried to seduce me with his oatmeal cooking skills... a weaker man may have fallen for his trap

----------


## Charlie6

pshhh oatmeal coooking skills

i just pop the shit in the microwave

i eat instant, bitches


on another note, i met this chick at the bar last night. i plan on fvcking her.

----------


## Knockout_Power

> on another note, i met this chick at the bar last night. i plan on fvcking her.


the force is strong with this one

----------


## Charlie6

that means a lot

i'm kinda the shy one that girls look at and wonder aobut

i wanna change that. i wanna be a lil cocky


but more-so, i want her to have that cock

----------


## Charlie6

showa time

i gotta remember to trim my pubes.

and maybe some of that asscrack hair....

----------


## Knockout_Power

> showa time
> 
> i gotta remember to trim my pubes.
> 
> and maybe some of that asscrack hair....


words to live by

----------


## Bertuzzi

> I'd like to let everyine know.... Bert tried to seduce me with his oatmeal cooking skills... a weaker man may have fallen for his trap


Damn you, you strong willed bastard!




> pshhh oatmeal coooking skills
> 
> i just pop the shit in the microwave
> 
> i eat instant, bitches
> 
> 
> on another note, i met this chick at the bar last night. i plan on fvcking her.


Ya, but I don't do instant oats.... Only Steel Cut oats.... I am a princess  :Big Grin:

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Ya, but I don't do instant oats.... Only Steel Cut oats.... *I am a princess*


its true... he's even getting his girl to do his pinning

----------


## Bertuzzi

> its true... he's even getting his girl to do his pinning


 :7up:  :7up:  :7up:

----------


## Charlie6

bahahahahha yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaa budddddddddddddddddddyyyy



i did the steel cut for a while too. I used to just put them in a bowl with milk and nuke them, never really cooked them and i never had time to cook them, so i figure i'll stick with instant cause thats what bob cicherillo does!!

and if HE does it,,,it's good enough for me

----------


## Charlie6

fyi, pubic hair trimming went well

im' all ready to go

but seriously, i have this cyst on my scrotum....tha'tll be interesting to explain that one to a chick as i'm about to stick it in her

----------


## Hazard

> bahahahahha yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaa budddddddddddddddddddyyyy
> 
> 
> 
> i did the steel cut for a while too. I used to just put them in a bowl with milk and nuke them, never really cooked them and i never had time to cook them, so i figure i'll stick with instant cause thats what *bob cicherillo* does!!
> 
> and if HE does it,,,it's good enough for me


fvckin hate that guy..... not really sure why......

~Haz~

----------


## Charlie6

haz we still gotta make that thread bro


and yea I don't blame you. I saw 'war of the world' which was like an 11 part series of shows of him prepping for a contest

he's a cocky SOB

----------


## MaNiCC

Fvk Im Hungry

----------


## Charlie6

or was that manic?

shit i don't remember. i have no short OR long term memory left anymore

hehehe

----------


## Charlie6

me too, i have a steak burrito from chipotle waiting for me


jealous?

----------


## MaNiCC

Get me and hazel confused again im going to beat your  :Chairshot: 

After all, he's fugly

----------


## Hazard

> haz we still gotta make that thread bro
> 
> 
> and yea I don't blame you. I saw 'war of the world' which was like an 11 part series of shows of him prepping for a contest
> 
> he's a cocky SOB


Which thread again? My memory is shot too LMFAO

~Haz~

----------


## Hazard

> Get me and hazel confused again im going to beat your 
> 
> After all, he's fugly


I'm sexy mfker..... downright sexy..... and hottttt

~Haz~

----------


## Hazard

For the record..... I think it's just that ciccerillo looks like a deush bag.....

~Haz~

----------


## Charlie6

the motivation thread!

and we should also post good youtube videos of motivating music

and i'll post a link to this converter that converts youtube video audio to mp3's so you can download them to your comp and onto your ipod

that way ppl can directly use the music we propose

----------


## Charlie6

I just don't think ic ould get that huge to where it's a ****ing spectacle everywhere i go.









wait yes i could. thats why we do this  :Smilie:

----------


## Hazard

> I just don't think ic ould get that huge to where it's a ****ing spectacle everywhere i go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I could LMFAO..... they're gunna call me "The Spectacle"

~Haz~

----------


## Charlie6

> Oh I could LMFAO..... they're gunna call me "The Spectacle"
> 
> ~Haz~


HA yea riiiiight! man thats gonna be my title once i get enough posts to have a title

----------


## Hazard

> HA yea riiiiight! man thats gonna be my title once i get enough posts to have a title


We're gunna call you "The testicle"

LMFAO

~Haz~

----------


## Charlie6

hahahah "the scrotum cyst"

----------


## Noles12

So i have now heard today that a guy doesnt want to get big but just needs to gain weight so he wants to run an orals cycle. Then when i suggest diet flips about how big guys have a lower quality of life and are tools. All we do it sit around and be tools and workout with a low end job. 

SO i guess my life sucks and i am a tool now

----------


## Bertuzzi

> So i have now heard today that a guy doesnt want to get big but just needs to gain weight so he wants to run an orals cycle. Then when i suggest diet flips about how big guys have a lower quality of life and are tools. All we do it sit around and be tools and workout with a low end job. 
> 
> SO i guess my life sucks and i am a tool now


Please..... send me the link for that thread.... Where do you find these guys Noles.... I think you go looking for em'  :LOL:

----------


## Bertuzzi

NM I found it.....  :Big Grin:

----------


## MaNiCC

send me link

----------


## Hazard

> So i have now heard today that a guy doesnt want to get big but just needs to gain weight so he wants to run an orals cycle. Then when i suggest diet flips about how big guys have a lower quality of life and are tools. All we do it sit around and be tools and workout with a low end job. 
> 
> SO i guess my life sucks and i am a tool now


Yeah I guess I'm a tool..... My life must suck getting to watch surgeries for a living, going to huge clubs, making my own work schedual, taking fridays off to goto the shore, oh and working out......

~Haz~

----------


## Bertuzzi

> send me link


http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=438358

----------


## Skyler

Currently Listening to the Remix of "Party and Bullshit" by B.I.G.
This is to all my Battles!

----------


## Noles12

> Please..... send me the link for that thread.... Where do you find these guys Noles.... I think you go looking for em'


I guess they take my respectfulness and honest advice as me being a push over. I dont know but i seem to attract them. They never want to hear what they need to but i tell them anyways and then they get pissed and bash me

----------


## MaNiCC

> I guess they take my respectfulness and honest advice as me being a push over. I dont know but i seem to attract them. They never want to hear what they need to but i tell them anyways and then they get pissed and bash me


That mofo could of used junk food to throw the weight on

----------


## Noles12

> That mofo could of used junk food to throw the weight on


Exactly who turns to AAS to only gain weight and not muscle unless you have a disease such as AIDs that would affect you like that

----------


## Knockout_Power

and then there were tacos!!!!

----------


## Knockout_Power



----------


## Knockout_Power



----------


## Standby

and now we have KPs 2cents lol

----------


## Standby

lmfao haha KP got a woody and all the ppl stared at him in the gym lmfao

----------


## Knockout_Power

man, almost 4000 posts x $0.02 and Im hading out a ton of free $$$$$

----------


## Igifuno

You'll crack 4k by the end of the week.. you can do it..

----------


## Igifuno

Ahh.. nap time for me again.. gotta get up at 4:30am and catch a flight to hot ass Florida... 

Night whores.. peace..

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Ahh.. nap time for me again.. gotta get up at 4:30am and catch a flight to hot ass Florida... 
> 
> Night whores.. peace..


lick a couple assholes for me...

----------


## Knockout_Power

sorry, have to post my daily trash for Haz...

----------


## Igifuno

> lick a couple assholes for me...


You bet.. I'll get right on that..  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Bertuzzi

Drive by.... and I'm off to bed.... Just had to make a quick post in Igi's Gyno thread.

I'm out bitches!

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Drive by.... and I'm off to bed.... Just had to make a quick post in Igi's Gyno thread.
> 
> I'm out bitches!


gonna sneak a lil sex in before tv?

----------


## Knockout_Power

Im out too, not sure why I came back to work.

----------


## Bertuzzi

> gonna sneak a lil sex in before tv?


We'll see.... she fell asleep like 2 hours ago and I am a fuken baby today when it comes to energy.

----------


## Standby

put on the family guy bert is ready for sex!!

----------


## Knockout_Power

> We'll see.... she fell asleep like 2 hours ago and I am a fuken baby today when it comes to energy.


the shitty effect of dnp while not on cycle

----------


## Standby

back again hey KP... you god damn whore

----------


## Knockout_Power

Yah, turns out I can steal the neighbors internet with the laptop... who knew

----------


## Older lifter

Hey whores,,, how's the grannie doing Igi???

----------


## Nicotine

I installed:

JL W7 12" subwoofer with the high output box 

and

JL 1000/1 Amp

in my car.....wow...im completely floored that ONE sub is LEAPS and bounds deeper and hits harder than my last 2 12s combined....jesus.....

everyone said it would easily, but...... wow..

----------


## Dukkit

ive been drinking way too much whiskey that last week

like everynight

i gotta stop

but its sooo good

----------


## Ernst

You know what goes really good with whiskey? Yeah, you do.

----------


## MaNiCC

Afternoon Filthy Bastards

----------


## Dukkit

> You know what goes really good with whiskey? Yeah, you do.


oh there was other things in play as well. 

no comment

----------


## Ernst

*sigh*

----------


## Ernst

Things are difficult these days. I want to withdraw from society again but I can't. Don't have the $$$ anymore to drop out. Who wants to rob a bank?

----------


## Older lifter

^^^ Lmao,, thought about it a few times,,,, but i know my luck,,,

----------


## Ernst

Tell me about it.

----------


## Dukkit

> Tell me about it.


screw banks

rob the train attendants. the ones on the philly public transportation system have pockets and pockets of 20's

----------


## Ernst

> screw banks
> 
> rob the train attendants. the ones on the philly public transportation system have pockets and pockets of 20's


Then why aren't they constantly targeted?

----------


## Nicotine

are they armed?

----------


## Ernst

That wouldn't matter for squat. This is America. We're all armed lol.

----------


## Ernst



----------


## MaNiCC

> Things are difficult these days. I want to withdraw from society again but I can't. Don't have the $$$ anymore to drop out. Who wants to rob a bank?


Again?

----------


## Dukkit

> Then why aren't they constantly targeted?


they are

its just tricky... you gotta catch em either when the train is empty (middle of the night) but this is philly... the trains are never empty



or when they get off work. but they get off and go right to the station and get rid of the money

and there are cameras all over the public trans system
so the opportunity is small and rare

----------


## MaNiCC

I could pull it off

----------


## Ernst

> Again?


Yes. I quit working altogether for almost a year and rarely left the house except to go to school or the store. Lived off of savings. Before that I worked only one day a week, if that, just to say I had a job. Did that pretty much for a couple years. Now I have no real savings, and am living straight. I have a shitty apartment, a shitty job, and no money.

----------


## Ernst

Well, no whores. Guess I'll go pray for winning lottery tickets and catch some sleep.

Later, hookers.

----------


## MaNiCC

Later Erns

----------


## Hazard

> sorry, have to post my daily trash for Haz...


AH MFKER! THANK-YOU! shes friggin yummy......

~Haz~

----------


## sigman roid

Afternoon boys

This is my next cycle..please feel free to tweak it
1-20 tren e 1g pw
1-20 tren a 700 pw
1-20 Deca 1g pw
1-25 primo 500pw
1-25 winny 1g pw
1-2 5mg test e
For pct i was thinking 2 days 10mg nolva and 1 day 50mg clomid and throw in a cheese burger to get my test levels back up

What do you think?

----------


## MaNiCC

> Afternoon boys
> 
> This is my next cycle..please feel free to tweak it
> 1-20 tren e 1g pw
> 1-20 tren a 700 pw
> 1-20 Deca 1g pw
> 1-25 primo 500pw
> 1-25 winny 1g pw
> 1-2 5mg test e
> ...


Make it a double cheese burger and you should be good to go

----------


## sigman roid



----------


## Nicotine



----------


## Knockout_Power



----------


## sigman roid



----------


## sigman roid

Its making me sick now i dont know how cal does it.....lol

----------


## Nicotine

if anyone needs a reason to not eat crap like mcdonalds...there it is...........

----------


## Dukkit

i love mcdonalds. had it last night

still got my abs

nah nah nah

----------


## ghettoboyd

i just dont see how peeps can let themseves get that way unless its an actual goal of theres to weight 1000lbs....it just dosent seem possible....its the epitomy of gluttony....

----------


## Nicotine

people don't care.... that's the issue.

they think there will always be an easy magic fix.... gastro surgeries, magic pills, lypo...

as long as they have their flat screen tvs, their american idol, mcdonalds, they wont care.

----------


## dangerous dan

i care

----------


## Nicotine

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4A4PlXD560w

----------


## ghettoboyd

> i love mcdonalds. had it last night
> 
> still got my abs
> 
> nah nah nah


i get mcdonalds food every so often with my daughter when mumma's away and the first time it was so awsome and tasty i loved it....but then i tryed it like a week later and all i tasted was salt it was soooooooooo bad....how can peeps eat that everyday?......

----------


## Bertuzzi

> You mean you have another job beside whoring?
> 
> What is the world coming to


I know.... its a fuked up world we live in.

----------


## dangerous dan

im bored, im out of protien shake, an f*ckin bored

----------


## dangerous dan

> i get mcdonalds food every so often with my daughter when mumma's away and the first time it was so awsome and tasty i loved it....but then i tryed it like a week later and all i tasted was salt it was soooooooooo bad....how can peeps eat that everyday?......


geeza at my work has it like 5times a week, as we have one near by, i were tying to explain how bad it was for him and he was trying to say it wasnt that bad, some stupid guy with a degree in science trying to tell me mcd's is good, i felt like biting his face off

----------


## ghettoboyd

later on peeps im off to the gym.....

----------


## sigman roid

> im bored, im out of protien shake, an f*ckin bored


Phone a fatty dan

----------


## sigman roid

> later on peeps im off to the gym.....


Later Ghetto take care.

----------


## ghettoboyd

> geeza at my work has it like 5times a week, as we have one near by, i were tying to explain how bad it was for him and he was trying to say it wasnt that bad, some stupid guy with a degree in science trying to tell me mcd's is good, i felt like biting his face off


ha ha its funny how peeps can always find a way to justify there poor choices cus there so super smart......

----------


## MaNiCC

> 


**** thats wrong

----------


## ghettoboyd

> Later Ghetto take care.


take care yourself bro, catch you tommorrow hopefully.....

----------


## Knockout_Power

actually, something like a McD's cheeseburger or quarter pounder without the large fries or cola is pretty much what your body needs after a hard workout... twice a week I will have either after a workout on the way home

----------


## dangerous dan

> ha ha its funny how peeps can always find a way to justify there poor choices cus there so super smart......


yeah he started talking jiberish to me, i got angry and nearly fed him hy forehead

im geting sick of this chicken sketch though

----------


## Knockout_Power



----------


## Knockout_Power



----------


## Knockout_Power



----------


## Bertuzzi

The guys I work with are just chompin' down on Green Onion cakes.... they smell soooo good and look even better.... I want some!!!

----------


## Knockout_Power



----------


## sigman roid

Im outta here again boys catch you sluts tomorrow

Dan dont be a stranger mate catch you soon

----------


## Knockout_Power



----------


## Bertuzzi

> Im outta here again boys catch you sluts tomorrow
> 
> Dan dont be a stranger mate catch you soon


Peace out Siggywhore

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Im outta here again boys catch you sluts tomorrow


is this you conceeding victory?

----------


## Knockout_Power



----------


## Knockout_Power



----------


## Knockout_Power



----------


## Nicotine

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## Hazard

I love me some under boob..... but I love me a hot skank more......

~Haz~

----------


## Nicotine

what about peter griffins side boob hour?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zngG9XC1eW0

----------


## baseline_9

u dirty old boys are gona love this

edit u guys will have to PM me or KP if u want the link

----------


## Knockout_Power

careful, ninjas are everywhere

----------


## stack_it

Oops meant to send that as a text message.

----------


## stack_it

Instead she got "what's up whore"

----------


## Igifuno

Haha.. wtf are you talking about stack?

----------


## stack_it

Femur

----------


## stack_it

> Haha.. wtf are you talking about stack?


Just being bored. Gotta go pick up the gf at the airport later so just killing time

----------


## Igifuno

I'm sick of airports.. been in ATL, FL, B'more and DC all in this week.. 

Does your gf travel for work as well?

----------


## stack_it

No she went on a 4 day trip with my mom and sister. I wouldve had to burn my man card if I wouldve went.

----------


## Igifuno

Sounds like it.. well. Hope you got some "me time" in... man these meds are starting to kick in.. I'll probably wrap it up and hit the sack..

----------


## stack_it

I got no sleep and worked way too much lol. Get some rest bud and heal those nipples lol

----------


## Igifuno

Will do.. you too man get some rest..

----------


## Bertuzzi

Drive by.... Hey Igi.... Stack It....

----------


## stack_it

What's up Bert

----------


## Bertuzzi

:LOL:  nice pic.... weirdo....

I read your interview the other day.... Glad to hear your a man of the car sales world  :Big Grin: 

Well, ex.... so am I.... that is what my company is based off of though. I'd love to stay and talk but I gotta run.... Have a good night..... Whore!

----------


## stack_it

I may be back into the car industry soon.... Peace

----------


## calgarian

drive by assholes sitting in the beautiful waterton park taking family to 4 hrs cruise or 2 hrs cruise tomorrow...missed u clowns so thought say hi.....

----------


## Standby

> SB what up fool? Me and you are thread hopping right now.. lol..


lmao ya i was bored as hell at work so i was jumping everywhere. then i got more work so i disappeared for alittle lol

----------


## Standby

> Drive by.... Hey Igi.... Stack It....


hi to you too bert....  :Lame:

----------


## Standby

> drive by assholes sitting in the beautiful waterton park taking family to 4 hrs cruise or 2 hrs cruise tomorrow...missed u clowns so thought say hi.....


 :Aamissyou:

----------


## calgarian

> 


be back on Monday...that remind me nobody send me miss u text...hmmm need new chicks  :LOL:

----------


## stack_it

You want me to send you a miss you text so you feel better? lol

----------


## Standby

> be back on Monday...that remind me nobody send me miss u text...hmmm need new chicks


yep time to dump the old inventory and restock it with new stuff

----------


## Knockout_Power

> be back on Monday...that remind me nobody send me miss u text...hmmm need new chicks


text sent bitch

----------


## Nicotine

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh my legs.......

i had to get my trainer to help me up the stairs....holy crap i was swole.

----------


## Nicotine

effing bs....i hate stairs.

----------


## bigboi317

man this is a long thread

----------


## sigman roid

> drive by assholes sitting in the beautiful waterton park taking family to 4 hrs cruise or 2 hrs cruise tomorrow...missed u clowns so thought say hi.....


Enjoy your holiday asshole  :BbAily:

----------


## sigman roid

I just realised its to early to be here 

Be back later homo's

----------


## jbm

jbm jbm jbm

----------


## ghettoboyd

ghetto ghetto ghetto......is the coolioest....its true just ask me....

----------


## Mr.Rose

Do you guys love me or what?

And thanks for the members questions you sluts, and yes i now who you's are!

lol.

----------


## Mr.Rose

Mr.Rose is much musch sexier than ghetto,

It's true, just ask me!

Super sexy, vroooom vroooom vroooooooooooooooooooooooooom!

----------


## sigman roid

> Do you guys love me or what?
> 
> And thanks for the members questions you sluts, and yes i now who you's are!
> 
> lol.


Hehehehehe

----------


## Dukkit

lick it

----------


## ghettoboyd

> Mr.Rose is much musch sexier than ghetto,
> 
> It's true, just ask me!
> 
> Super sexy, vroooom vroooom vroooooooooooooooooooooooooom!


keep dreaming bro your sexyness is bush league at best.....but keep tryin'...

----------


## ghettoboyd

> lick it


then stick it......

----------


## Igifuno

> Drive by.... Hey Igi.... Stack It....


Sup tuzzi.. I guess its like 4 something in the AM over there now so you West Canadian suckers are knocked out... 




> drive by assholes sitting in the beautiful waterton park taking family to 4 hrs cruise or 2 hrs cruise tomorrow...missed u clowns so thought say hi.....


Sounds like you're having fun bro.. miss you too.. (no homo)




> lmao ya i was bored as hell at work so i was jumping everywhere. then i got more work so i disappeared for alittle lol


Taking today off for recovery.. scheduled a conf call at 10AM though.. why did I do that? .. 




> be back on Monday...that remind me nobody send me miss u text...hmmm need fat chicks


Fixed




> Do you guys love me or what?
> 
> And thanks for the members questions you sluts, and yes i now who you's are!
> 
> lol.


 :7up:

----------


## Igifuno

> then stick it......


she's got to lick it. before i stick it... isn't that in a song? If it isnt', it should be..

----------


## gettingthere

> drive by assholes sitting in the beautiful waterton park taking family to 4 hrs cruise or 2 hrs cruise tomorrow...missed u clowns so thought say hi.....


Have a good 1 Cal!!!

----------


## calgarian

Thank u dumb dumbs wife decided to spend one more night so instead of Friday i leave Saturday and thank guys . Igi didn get ur text but i know u guys miss me (no homo) Break fast time...yum yum

----------


## MaNiCC

Afternoon filthy bastards

----------


## Shol'va

I'm jealous of your 120" of Benq. We only have a 65" Mits HD

----------


## Nicotine

projectors ftmfw
 
benq w6000 is about $2500-ish...sometimes can be found for less.

for budget QUALITY home theatre, the benq w1000 kicks ass for it's price range, at about $999

screens arnt expensive. $200-500 for something good.

i wouldnt use it for every day viewing, but for weekend movies/gaming - it's a blast.

----------


## Shol'va

> projectors ftmfw
> 
> benq w6000 is about $2500-ish...sometimes can be found for less.
> 
> for budget QUALITY home theatre, the benq w1000 kicks ass for it's price range, at about $999
> 
> screens arnt expensive. $200-500 for something good.
> 
> i wouldnt use it for every day viewing, but for weekend movies/gaming - it's a blast.


Yeah rub it in.

----------


## Nicotine

http://www.projectorpeople.com/proje...ame=BenQ+W1000

plus a screen ($200 ish)

you can do 120+" for cheap..... and i've seen that projector first hand, it's damn sweet. very good buy for the buck......

better than the price of a 60" tv.....

----------


## Shol'va

Yours has an extra 700 lumens of brightness which would come in nicely for contrast and sharpness especially pushing that big of screen.

----------


## Nicotine

lumens isn't as important as contrast ratio - which goes hand in hand with a good screen.

i see people throwing big money projectors onto an ordinary wall...not even painted right, but just a flat plain white wall.....horrible....

and, if you arnt running it all day in full sunlight, it wont matter. a friend of mine has the w1000, and personally i really cant tell the dif...i probally should have saved the cash and got the w1000, the ONLY thing i see as a benefit of the w6000 is the lense shift..makes it easier for placement/setup..that's about it.

another thing that's important, is video source quality.

dont run bootleg/cam/camcorder/screener movie crap on it.

i only feed it x264 1080p (sometimes 720p, if it's not a visually intensive movie...like office space for example) and bluray discs.

if you feed it crap, it'll look horrible

----------


## Igifuno

Whats going on in here?!... Nico, Sholv... pull your pants up!!

----------


## Shol'va

Pants on da ground Pants on da ground Lookin like a fool with your Pants on da ground.

----------


## Igifuno

gold in ur mouf.. hat turned sideways.. walkin' talkin' wit ur pants on the ground.. 

Top of the mornin'.

----------


## Mr.Rose

Michigan girl got my number, she sounds really clingy!!! gaaah, are all girls from michigan like this? im just gona ignore her till she finishes her holiday. lol.

Hows shit ig?

----------


## Igifuno

sup Rosie? early over here.. got up at 5 and couldn't get back to sleep.. what's up with the Michigan chick?

----------


## Mr.Rose

> sup Rosie? early over here.. got up at 5 and couldn't get back to sleep.. what's up with the Michigan chick?


How early? lol. Its 9pm here, going to train in 10ming. I finished my interview. Yeh i was up at 5am today, fvcking michigan girl. Read my post a page back.

Whats michigan really like? is it like a modern state? like NYC? or more 'southern"?

Hows life IG? anything new?

----------


## Ernst

Michigan is known for 2 things: college football and Detroit. Michigan = suckfest. Even she knows it. That's why she's in Oz.

----------


## MaNiCC

Slappers

----------


## Ernst

Takes one to know one.

----------


## Igifuno

> I am officially a Michigan man. Was near a club up in kings cross when i heard a bunch of girls which i though i had a Canadian accent, I got a wee bit excited thinking that they were maybe cal's girls, so i went over to say hey, there was 4 18yr old girls from Michigan, just got to Sydney 2 weeks ago for a holiday. Two were good, the other two were.... yeh, needless to say i took the good one, my mates got the others, haha. These girls were fvcking crazy, because being 18, they cant drink at home, so they were having a wild night, walked them to the club, got them drunk, and ended up at my mates apartment. I like me some true blue American girls  . Apart from that i had a tranny grab my ass, a little fat girl grind me on the dance floor and grab my ass (must of been one of cal's girls) and a bunch of drunk guys wanting to start a fight.
> 
> Now... I'm bored.


Nice.. Michigan chicks.. glad you got some USAss...lol.. 




> IG im working on them. . But so much to do, so little time. *Plus university is starting tomorrow*, and i have to close down shop for a few months now so i can study. Gah now my only income will be my gear dealings.


Do what you gotta do bro.. good luck again with your studies.. are you going to study until you know everything known to man?  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Igifuno

> How early? lol. Its 9pm here, going to train in 10ming. I finished my interview. Yeh i was up at 5am today, fvcking michigan girl. Read my post a page back.
> 
> Whats michigan really like? is it like a modern state? like NYC? or more 'southern"?
> 
> Hows life IG? anything new?



Not like NYC.. Detroit is their biggest city I believe and its in economic ruin right now..

----------


## Mr.Rose

> Michigan is known for 2 things: college football and Detroit. Michigan = suckfest. Even she knows it. That's why she's in Oz.


Whats detroit like? Haha, im guessing your from michigan or have lived there.  :LOL: . They are only here for a holiday. Love the accent though. I wonder if american girls will love mine when i move there?




> Slappers


Slut




> Nice.. Michigan chicks.. glad you got some USAss...lol.. 
> 
> 
> Do what you gotta do bro.. good luck again with your studies.. are you going to study until you know everything known to man?


Haha, she was slightly chubby, as in a skinny girl that doesnt work out so is bloated/soft etc. didnt bother me, got me some USAss  :LOL: 

I soooo fvcking wish!!! but i will die before i get the chance  :Frown: 




> Not like NYC.. Detroit is their biggest city I believe and its in economic ruin right now..


Economics aside, hows teh party life there? she said it was good, i didnt believe her. lol. being 18, i doubt she knows, but she told me last night was the first time she went to a club without getting a massive 'minors' stamp on her hand. hahaha

----------


## Ernst

Speaking of economic ruin, thanks to the massive budget cuts in education here in CA Ernst cannot get the classes he needs or the University transfer he wants  :Tear: . The only math class I could get into that meets transfer requirements (though not for science majors...) was Finite Mathematics. 

What does one do with a AA degree in Humanities besides wait tables and babysit? I went through the requirements for each major and that's the only one I currently meet. I'm on the verge (one extra class would be needed) of Behavioral Sciences also. FML

----------


## Mr.Rose

> Speaking of economic ruin, thanks to the massive budget cuts in education here in CA Ernst cannot get the classes he needs or the University transfer he wants . The only math class I could get into that meets transfer requirements (though not for science majors...) was Finite Mathematics. 
> 
> What does one do with a AA degree in Humanities besides wait tables and babysit? I went through the requirements for each major and that's the only one I currently meet. I'm on the verge (one extra class would be needed) of Behavioral Sciences also. FML


I know how you feel! I had to wait two years until i could start my genetics degree, even then i dont start my proper units of study until next semester!!!

Do you need a hug?

----------


## Ernst

**** hugs. I just need a lotto ticket with 6 good numbers.

----------


## Igifuno

> Economics aside, hows teh party life there?


Never been there, but I would imagine its got its good spots.. 




> Speaking of economic ruin, thanks to the massive budget cuts in education here in CA Ernst cannot get the classes he needs or the University transfer he wants .


Sucks bro.. must be frustrating..

----------


## Ernst

Adding insult to injury, I was accepted to said university last year and then months later was sent an un-acceptance letter. "Due to recent budget cuts...yada, yada, yada..."

----------


## Ernst

Bedtime for Ernst. Later, hookers.

----------


## Igifuno

See ya whorebag..

----------


## Mr.Rose

laterz slutface

----------


## sigman roid

Afternoon Guido Homo's

----------


## Mr.Rose

sig = slut.

----------


## Mr.Rose

sig = best name, Kp = owned.

 :Smilie:

----------


## MaNiCC

Anyone Around?

----------


## Mr.Rose

reporting for duty

----------


## gettingthere

> Anyone Around?


Just about, quiet in here today!! 

Sundays.....relaxing granted but my god they are boring as hell sometimes

----------


## Mr.Rose

Im not boring  :Frown:

----------


## MaNiCC

Everyday seems to be boring me lately

Blood work wednesday  :Smilie:

----------


## Mr.Rose

> Everyday seems to be boring me lately
> 
> Blood work wednesday


As in you get your results or you get your blood taken?

Let me know your results!!

Thats because you don't live with me!

----------


## MaNiCC

Having it taken.

Will let you know

filthy bastard

----------


## dangerous dan

lol.

----------


## MaNiCC

Btw dan, you pick the most inconvienient times to ring me

----------


## dangerous dan

? lol.

----------


## sigman roid

Whats going on whores?

Rosie just read your interview very intresting mate

Oh and thanks for the numerous mentions i really appreciate it :0icon Pissedoff:

----------


## Shol'va

> oh please, I doubt your that energetic in bed... I figured you dated the fatties so you only had to do half the motion... the push in, then their fat bounced you back out... then the fatty-lipped suction pulled you back and and you just kept riding the waves...


Another Wave Runner huh?

----------


## calgarian

> Another Wave Runner huh?


he is just jealous cause he is not getting any.....

----------


## Bertuzzi

> he is just jealous cause he is not getting any.....


I hate to break it to you my friend.... but nobody is jealous of your girls  :1laugh:

----------


## calgarian

> I hate to break it to you my friend.... but nobody is jealous of your girls


who said anything about girls u fvck face???? its just I am getting laid lot more...and hate to break it to you its not called sex if you are watching TV especially a business channel while having sex with a Girl
u want to start that shit again????

----------


## MaNiCC

> I hate to break it to you my friend.... but nobody is jealous of your girls


agreed.

----------


## MaNiCC

> who said anything about girls u fvck face???? its just I am getting laid lot more...and hate to break it to you its not called sex if you are watching TV especially a business channel while having sex with a Girl
> u want to start that shit again????


 :LOL:  here we go

----------


## calgarian

> agreed.


oh look who agreed with the Loser.......mini polar bear  :LOL:

----------


## calgarian

> here we go


do u want me to start with u too?

----------


## dangerous dan

> Not alot, waiting to have bloods done wednesday
> 
> Nah mate, ne good?


lol well i duno tbh pal...watch this bit its stupid as f*ck but found it hilarious lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hLvmK6zBt8

----------


## Shol'va

> he is just jealous cause he is not getting any.....


Not to hear him tell it. He's getting alot of home action with his friend rosey palm and her five fingers.

----------


## Bertuzzi

> here we go





> oh look who agreed with the Loser.......mini polar bear


Bring it on c0cksucker!!

and don't bring manicc into this...

----------


## calgarian

> Bring it on *c0cksucker!!*
> 
> and don't bring manicc into this...


r u confusing me with KP???
Manicc by mistake agreed with u so i need to give him his dosage  :LOL:

----------


## MaNiCC

> oh look who agreed with the Loser.......mini polar bear


No need to start with me lol.

----------


## MaNiCC

> r u confusing me with KP???
> Manicc by mistake agreed with u so i need to give him his dosage


i did actually miss mine today :Wink/Grin:

----------


## calgarian

> No need to start with me lol.


i wasnt ...u agreed with him.....gangus khan showed up  :LOL:

----------


## calgarian

> i did actually miss mine today


let me guess no more fatigue?

----------


## Standby

uh oh...

----------


## Knockout_Power

> I hate to break it to you my friend.... but nobody is jealous of your girls


wow, I cant believe you just went there... damn, on a roll today

----------


## calgarian

> wow, I cant believe you just went there... damn, on a roll today


if u keep reading ...he called u C0cksucker too just saying c0cksucker

----------


## Knockout_Power

yah, but Bert knows I dont listen to him...

----------


## Bertuzzi

> if u keep reading ...he called u C0cksucker too just saying c0cksucker





> yah, but Bert knows I dont listen to him...


I never called him a c0cksucker.... You did fag face!

----------


## calgarian

> I never called him a c0cksucker.... You did *fag face*!


if u dont get laid in 15 month u must be gay or used Deca only.......whats with the name calling lately???

----------


## Knockout_Power

> if u dont get laid in 15 month u must be gay or used Deca only.......whats with the name calling lately???


name calling? I have done no such thing... you fukken ape

----------


## Standby

you guys are getting mean, thought you were all friends lol

----------


## Bertuzzi

> if u dont get laid in 15 month u must be gay or used Deca only.......whats with the name calling lately???


 :LOL:  

Sorry, did I hurt your feelings?

You know I'm just playing  :7up: 

Must be the DNP <--- Yes thats right I am blaming drugs

----------


## MaNiCC

> let me guess no more fatigue?


i will still have low levels of them in my body  :Tear: 

Probably why i havent gone crazy.... yet

----------


## Bertuzzi

> name calling? I have done no such thing... you fukken ape


zzzzziiiiiinnnnngggg!

----------


## Knockout_Power

> you guys are getting mean, thought you were all friends lol


I have no friends... why you people not understanding this?

----------


## Standby

> I have no friends... why you people not understanding this?


not with that attitude you dont

----------


## calgarian

> I have no friends... why you people not understanding this?


i dont hang out with wanna be gays......i dont know abt Bert

----------


## Knockout_Power

> not with that attitude you dont


I dont have an attitude, you do!!!  :Nutkick:

----------


## calgarian

> i will still have low levels of them in my body 
> 
> Probably why i havent gone crazy.... yet


Kid seriously fvck all the drugs still wait it out till u finish ur studies and then move here and start talking AAS thtas all ur body needs.

----------


## Knockout_Power

> i dont hang out with wanna be gays......i dont know abt Bert


whats worse? being a wannabe gay or taking it the meat full on like you... slut

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Kid seriously fvck all the drugs still wait it out till u finish ur studies and then move here and start talking AAS thtas all ur body needs.


there is indeed a drug for everything... ours are anabolics... makes life worht living... 

that and fat chicks

----------


## Bertuzzi

> not with that attitude you dont


You know what.... we don't want this kind of negativety around here!  :Nutkick: 

 :BbAily:

----------


## Bertuzzi

I like chicken, I like liver, Meow mix meow mix please deliver!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## dangerous dan

order people

----------


## calgarian

> there is indeed a drug for everything... ours are anabolics... makes life worht living... 
> 
> *that and fat chicks*


for fvcking emergencies.... :LOL:

----------


## Murtis



----------


## Shol'va

> whats worse? being a *wannabe gay* or taking it the meat full on like you... slut


I wanna be.

----------


## Nicotine

blah blah blah

----------


## stack_it

Flip flops

----------


## stack_it

Trying

----------


## stack_it

To...

----------


## stack_it

Hit...

----------


## stack_it

Three

----------


## stack_it

Thousand

----------


## stack_it

Posts

----------


## stack_it

Thirty

----------


## stack_it

Second

----------


## stack_it

Rule

----------


## Nicotine

impatient much?

----------


## stack_it

Sucks

----------


## stack_it

> impatient much?


I've been here since 2008 and I'm just now close to 3k lol. I figure I've been patient enough

----------


## stack_it



----------


## stack_it



----------


## stack_it



----------


## stack_it

I'll continue this whore session tomorrow. Everyone tune in for my journey to 3k lol

----------


## Shol'va

> I'll continue this whore session tomorrow. Everyone tune in for my journey to 3k lol

----------


## Shol'va



----------


## Shol'va



----------


## Shol'va



----------


## Shol'va



----------


## MaNiCC

> 


does seeing it over the internet count? :Hmmmm:

----------


## Igifuno

Stack_it you figgin dirty whore... 

Mornin' all.. drive by... must get ready and go to work..

----------


## Dukkit

its my BIRTHDAY whores!!

26

think ill start writing my will

i want all my gear to go to Hazard and VPchill

----------


## Igifuno

:Birthday: Happy Birthday duk... enjoy your day..

----------


## Dukkit

thank you my good man!

----------


## Hazard

> its my BIRTHDAY whores!!
> 
> 26
> 
> think ill start writing my will
> 
> i want all my gear to go to Hazard and VPchill


 
woooowooooo! I call all the tren ......

~Haz~

----------


## Hazard

i'm wondering if I should post the pic up of my colombian mami.....? hmmmmm

~Haz~

----------


## MaNiCC

You should.... if you know whats good for you

----------


## sigman roid

> i'm wondering if I should post the pic up of my colombian mami.....? hmmmmm
> 
> ~Haz~


Of course

----------


## sigman roid

Oh and good afternoon Girls

----------


## Hazard

> You should.... if you know whats good for you





> Of course


I might not leave it up very long just incase LOL...... but here she is. More pics to come later on.....

~Haz~

----------


## MaNiCC

Added to spank bank^^

----------


## sigman roid

Mini go and look at my thread in the lounge you might have seen it allready in the sun today.

----------


## Dukkit

haha spank bank

thats great

----------


## MaNiCC

> Mini go and look at my thread in the lounge you might have seen it allready in the sun today.


What a load of bollocks

----------


## MaNiCC

> haha spank bank
> 
> thats great


 :LOL:

----------


## calgarian

morning Hoes

----------


## Bertuzzi

> if u get flu take 2000iu of vitamin c and 100 iu or mg or zinc


Thanks,

I wish someone has experienced the same sides I am getting right now, because I am not sure whats wrong.... Hands are real itchy too, like an allergic reaction.

----------


## Standby

you so touchy today Cal, is it because you turned down carbs?

----------


## calgarian

> Thanks,
> 
> I wish someone has experienced the same sides I am getting right now, because I am not sure whats wrong.... Hands are real itchy too, like an allergic reaction.


u know whats the test cut in? may be u r allergic to that oil?

----------


## calgarian

> you so touchy today Cal, is it because you turned down carbs?


I am ok....just acting pissy cause i wanna go home....and my back hurts like a bitch.....thats it

----------


## Standby

> I am ok....just acting pissy cause i wanna go home....and my back hurts like a bitch.....thats it


they changed my hours today from 2:30pm-11:00pm wooo! and ya im hurtin alittle today to mid back

----------


## calgarian

> they changed my hours today from 2:30pm-11:00pm wooo! and ya im hurtin alittle today to mid back


plus if u sit for 8 hrs it doesnt help either

----------


## Bertuzzi

> u know whats the test cut in? may be u r allergic to that oil?


Thats what I was thinking but I am not getting any sides near the injection sites at all.... That doesn't make sense. Only my hands and elbows

----------


## calgarian

> Thats what I was thinking but I am not getting any sides near the injection sites at all.... That doesn't make sense. Only my hands and elbows


u didnt change diet did u?

----------


## Bertuzzi

> u didnt change diet did u?


So far I have only added Pre workout carbs thats the only change

----------


## Standby

> plus if u sit for 8 hrs it doesnt help either


ya i sit on a steal stool lmfao tell me about it i dont even get a nice chair

----------


## calgarian

> So far I have only added Pre workout carbs thats the only change


look into anavar .....i dont think test can do that I never used anaver so cant tell u

----------


## Bertuzzi

> look into anavar.....i dont think test can do that I never used anaver so cant tell u


I'm not using Var.... I am using Tbol and I think it is the Tbol that is doing it to me.

----------


## calgarian

> I'm not using Var.... I am using Tbol and I think it is the Tbol that is doing it to me.


ok i never used that too....

----------


## Standby

i remember my first time using tbol, or wait was that dbol ? i dunno

----------


## calgarian

> i remember my first time using tbol, or wait was that dbol? i dunno


it was deca ...no wonder u cant still get it up

----------


## Standby

oh i can get it up dont you worry about that  :Wink:  its putting it to good use i fail at  :LOL:

----------


## Bertuzzi

This itching is driving me nuts!!

----------


## calgarian

> This itching is driving me nuts!!


growing hair in the hands????  :LOL:

----------


## calgarian

> oh i can get it up dont you worry about that  its putting it to good use i fail at


as good as not getting it up....

----------


## Standby

> as good as not getting it up....


touche my friend... touche

----------


## SamTHorn

Just had to share. I love the profile pictures that most of you have...

----------


## stack_it

> And WTF was this all about?


That's an Adam sandler skit.

----------


## Hazard

> damn bro... those eyes can cut right through you... and you know I like wide mouths... I have a feeling she's going to get whatever she wants out of you... and for your sake, I hope its buckets full of cum


LMFAO! I've got colombian fever man..... BAD

~Haz~

----------


## Hazard

My day with my colombian girl went pretty well. Sex is in the future for sure.... dunno how far out yet.

The only thing i'm sure of..... is this girl is making me question my marriage. My wife keeps gettin bitchier and this girl keeps gettin better.....

~Haz~

----------


## Standby

> My day with my colombian girl went pretty well. Sex is in the future for sure.... dunno how far out yet.
> 
> The only thing i'm sure of..... is this girl is making me question my marriage. My wife keeps gettin bitchier and this girl keeps gettin better.....
> 
> ~Haz~


uh oh, here we go lol

----------


## Ernst

> The only thing i'm sure of..... is this girl is making me question my marriage. My wife keeps gettin bitchier and this girl keeps gettin better.....
> 
> ~Haz~


It's the ring.  Something about it... turns women...

----------


## Hazard

> uh oh, here we go lol


I wasn't always like this LOL.... but the one i'm married to has done some really shady shit which I still resent eventhough I should probably let it go. It's kinda why I continue to believe that what i'm doing is ok LOL..... till she finds out.

The worst part about it..... is i'm just worried the colombian girl is gunna find out LOLOLOL

~Haz~

----------


## Standby

oh so you gotta hide a big secret from both women, that sucks.

----------


## Hazard

> oh so you gotta hide a big secret from both women, that sucks.


LMFAO!

yes..... yes it does.....

~Haz~

----------


## Nicotine

> My day with my colombian girl went pretty well. Sex is in the future for sure.... dunno how far out yet.
> 
> The only thing i'm sure of..... is this girl is making me question my marriage. My wife keeps gettin bitchier and this girl keeps gettin better.....
> 
> ~Haz~


when it all explodes, please make sure you post a "what do i do, getting divorced" thread like everyone else seems to! :P

on other news.

6 espresso shots plus pike place coffee ....holllllllllly crap...

in other news, if i endup in KS, it'll be within 2 weeks...

damn i hope i can find a source fast down there.

----------


## dangerous dan

Tut tut tut, playing away haz, disapointed in you...But...it sounds f*cking great  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## BlInDsIdE

whores

----------


## Bertuzzi

> when it all explodes, please make sure you post a "what do i do, getting divorced" thread like everyone else seems to! :P
> 
> * Agreed* 
> 
> on other news.
> 
> 6 espresso shots plus pike place coffee ....holllllllllly crap...
> 
> *Very nice!!!*
> ...


Bold and Red  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shol'va

> My day with my colombian girl went pretty well. *Sex is in the future* for sure.... dunno how far out yet.
> 
> The only thing i'm sure of..... is this girl is making me question my marriage. My wife keeps gettin bitchier and this girl keeps gettin better.....
> 
> ~Haz~


WTF? 
In the future? It should already be in the past. Hazard are you off your game? You should have that peg already knotched out on your bedpost. DSM is going to be revoking your man card anytime now.  :Haha:

----------


## Hazard

I think I subconsciously wanna get caught LMAO..... but not really.....

~Haz~

----------


## Bertuzzi

> I think I subconsciously wanna get caught LMAO..... but not really.....
> 
> ~Haz~


I think you may be right....

----------


## Hazard

> WTF? 
> In the future? It should already be in the past. Hazard are you off your game? You should have that peg already knotched out on your bedpost. DSM is going to be revoking your man card anytime now.


Come to find out..... shes not that kinda girl. She hasn't been laid in a year and her last bf she dated for 4 years - from 18-22. shes now 23.....

It's gunna take a bit more time and effort..... and I know i'm gunna get pegged to the wall for this..... but I want it more than once LOL. I actually like spending time with her.....

~Haz~

----------


## dangerous dan

Yeah get caught ill take who ever leaves you  :LOL:

----------


## Nicotine

> I think I subconsciously wanna get caught LMAO..... but not really.....
> 
> ~Haz~


just make sure colombian girl wants something realistic and long term, and not just a fling on the side.........

and dont get married again.

bad idea.

----------


## Hazard

with me.... it's not just all sex. It's the trill of the chase..... it's the new feeling of being around someone and them genuinely being happy around you.

I have some fvcked up shit going on in my head LOL..... i'm messed up

~Haz~

----------


## stack_it

> Dont tell me your a fattie fvker as well


lol No I like my girls small and I have very little self esteem issues.

----------


## Charlie6

> Mini has not converted to the dark side yet charlie.


hmmmmmm ok. well is there something on your mind manicc? some specific thought that's ruling out all other thoughts?

----------


## Charlie6

www.sexinfo101.com


amazing site, check it out. now!

----------


## MACHINE5150

> Alright, i'll make one quick then i'll go get my sandwich
> 
> so I like this girl, kate, and I know that I'm a catch: good guy, nice, genuine, smart, going places in life, good looking. but my self esteem lacks in the personal sector. meaning that if I'm with her around other people or even just a third person, it's great, but once I'm all alone, i have NOTHING to say. I just lock up. and think i have nothing to say, or if i say something, it's lame or something a child would say or some stupid thing that didn't need to be pointed out.
> 
> it's a self esteem thing i think
> 
> i gotta get over it tho


look into a book called "The Game" or just look around the internet under PUA (pick up artist) Most the stuff in the book is bullsh*t but there is a lot of good stuff in there... or look into PUA forums.. there is a lot of good psychology involved.. basic body movement how to read if a girl is interested.. you know all the stuff your big brother should have tought you but never did..

----------


## MaNiCC

> manicc are you on cycle at all? hrt? nothin?


Im clean as a whistle....for now

----------


## Hazard

> I think that's the perfect advice too. Sh!t is always awkward the first few times. Because we're over the where are you from, what do you do, but then it's like ok, i like here, so how do i handle it from here.
> 
> I think another moral of this story is that I internalize stuff too much. I need to put this anxiety on the other side of the room and seperate itself from me. It's never as big a deal as I make it seem, and that's a recurring theme with me. I just gotta lift!!
> 
> I also can't eat with a girl if i'm nervous. my dad said that my grandfather was the same way, his anxiety would show thru via diarrhea and vomiting and other GI problems, so i know its in the fam to get sick with anxious but it's obnoxious.
> 
> yesterday I worked out, puked (at NOTHING all day) and help this girl and her dude roommate move in to their apt. hardest ****ing day ever


What exactly are you guys? Are you friends....? Have you gone on a date yet? Are you still courting her?

You should have an idea of where you stand with her. If you've seen her a couple times already..... shes obviously into you. Unless your friends already.... then it's tougher to tell.

If you havn't gone on a date yet..... ask her out to a movie. You can't talk durring a movie LOL! Then go get some coffee after and talk about the movie..... transition into how nice it was seeing it with her - then onto how shes a nice person and fun to be with. Then ask her to do it again.... maybe some dinner next time.

~Haz~

----------


## MaNiCC

> lol No I like my girls small and I have very little self esteem issues.


Thats something we have in common

----------


## Charlie6

> look into a book called "The Game" or just look around the internet under PUA (pick up artist) Most the stuff in the book is bullsh*t but there is a lot of good stuff in there... or look into PUA forums.. there is a lot of good psychology involved.. basic body movement how to read if a girl is interested.. you know all the stuff your big brother should have tought you but never did..


thanks brotha, I'm gonna do that right this second actually.

I can read bodylanguage. She's interested in me. (I think lol)

i guess i just don't wanna screw this one up.

I might hope back on test!

----------


## MaNiCC

> What exactly are you guys? Are you friends....? Have you gone on a date yet? Are you still courting her?
> 
> You should have an idea of where you stand with her. If you've seen her a couple times already..... shes obviously into you. Unless your friends already.... then it's tougher to tell.
> 
> If you havn't gone on a date yet..... *ask her out to a movie*. You can't talk durring a movie LOL! Then go get some coffee after and talk about the movie..... transition into how nice it was seeing it with her - then onto how shes a nice person and fun to be with. Then ask her to do it again.... maybe some dinner next time.
> 
> ~Haz~


*Me and Hazel recommend Inception*

----------


## Charlie6

> What exactly are you guys? Are you friends....? Have you gone on a date yet? Are you still courting her?
> 
> You should have an idea of where you stand with her. If you've seen her a couple times already..... shes obviously into you. Unless your friends already.... then it's tougher to tell.
> 
> If you havn't gone on a date yet..... ask her out to a movie. You can't talk durring a movie LOL! Then go get some coffee after and talk about the movie..... transition into how nice it was seeing it with her - then onto how shes a nice person and fun to be with. Then ask her to do it again.... maybe some dinner next time.
> 
> ~Haz~


I'm not quite sure where I stand with her. I met her thru another buddy of mine, so we're acquaintances. We just swapped numbers last week but didn't hang out 'til last night really because now she's on my side of town. I don't think she's involved with another dude, except that last week she had hickeys on her neck (which made me really depressed sadly).

We both like to smoke a lot of pot so I think i'll call her today before i work and see if i can stop by and smoke her up quick before work. that would be nice.

but yea, a movie wouldn't be a bad idea. it can be spun as either friends or a date. I'm trying to treat her like i like her and not a friend, to get the point across. we gazed at eachother a lot last night, that was fun

----------


## Charlie6

> *Me and Hazel recommend Inception*


bahahaha hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. maybe. she might be into scary/****ed up movies!!! I should casually ask her what kinda movies she likes today and recommend it. or even if she doesn't like those movies I"ll still recommend it and tell her that I'll protect her

----------


## Hazard

> I'm not quite sure where I stand with her. I met her thru another buddy of mine, so we're acquaintances. We just swapped numbers last week but didn't hang out 'til last night really because now she's on my side of town. I don't think she's involved with another dude, except that last week she had hickeys on her neck (which made me really depressed sadly).
> 
> We both like to smoke a lot of pot so I think i'll call her today before i work and see if i can stop by and smoke her up quick before work. that would be nice.
> 
> but yea, a movie wouldn't be a bad idea. it can be spun as either friends or a date. I'm trying to treat her like i like her and not a friend, to get the point across. we gazed at eachother a lot last night, that was fun


After you smoke her up today (I've got some jack hererra btw..... very good lol) start texting her. Talk to her via text when you can..... don't over do it. You can really get to know someone by having a little bit of small talk everyday. If she goes out exclusively with you to a movie..... shes not with anyone (Unless shes cheatin) - I think you're "in" if you get her to the movies. It's easy after that.....

~Haz~

----------


## Charlie6

i just can't set myself up to be let down.

see, i'm making a big deal out of this. guarantee you SHE isn't. I think next relationship i get into, i Have to make it clear that I have ADD and am sensitive.

----------


## Charlie6

> After you smoke her up today (I've got some jack hererra btw..... very good lol) start texting her. Talk to her via text when you can..... don't over do it. You can really get to know someone by having a little bit of small talk everyday. If she goes out exclusively with you to a movie..... shes not with anyone (Unless shes cheatin) - I think you're "in" if you get her to the movies. It's easy after that.....
> 
> ~Haz~


hell yea, man, I'v never had the Jack, sounds delicious tho.

I think I'll try to just go to her apt and chill with her one on one for a week or so before i start texting her conversations.

I wanna workout to get this off my mind but I can't have two days in a row of not eating shit! I'm doin' good now but when i think about it i feel nausious

----------


## Hazard

> i just can't set myself up to be let down.
> 
> see, i'm making a big deal out of this. guarantee you SHE isn't. I think next relationship i get into, i Have to make it clear that I have ADD and am sensitive.


yea this is the part you need to get over..... no one likes rejection but if you don't ever ask her.... you wont ever know.

A friggin movie is innocent.... it's not like you're asking her to a hotel for a night of kinky sex......

also, throw out some words that hint you're more than friends. when you text her.... say "Hey hun! How are yah?" see what she says..... if shes receptive.... then go for it before someone else does.

~Haz~

----------


## Charlie6

I think a big thing would be if she would go downtown and drink/hangout with me some weekend night. that would be awesome. cause people get laid on the weekends lol. especially after going downtown.

----------


## Hazard

> I think a big thing would be if she would go downtown and drink/hangout with me some weekend night. that would be awesome. cause people get laid on the weekends lol. especially after going downtown.


LOL there you go..... perfect

~Haz~

----------


## Charlie6

another weird thing is that althought we have this biological need to feel wanted, and to want, I'm terrified of being in a relationship. I'm not emotionally stable enough for it i think. I'm stupid when it comes to stuff like creative romantic stuff, buying xmas/bday presents and doing cute shit. i just never know if what i'm doing is stupid or what. I feel like I'd make a huge ass outo fmyself.

----------


## Hazard

> hell yea, man, I'v never had the Jack, sounds delicious tho.


I also recommend White Widow, Train Wreck, and Blueberry Kush hahaha

~Haz~

----------


## Charlie6

ok showa time, brb

----------


## Charlie6

I've had those three, just never jack!

I don't know what this is now that I have, but it's good shit. almost as good as the grand daddy purps.

----------


## sigman roid

> Im clean as a whistle....for now


Until i convert you in to a mini beast

----------


## Hazard

> another weird thing is that althought we have this biological need to feel wanted, and to want, I'm terrified of being in a relationship. I'm not emotionally stable enough for it i think. I'm stupid when it comes to stuff like creative romantic stuff, buying xmas/bday presents and doing cute shit. i just never know if what i'm doing is stupid or what. I feel like I'd make a huge ass outo fmyself.


Thats more confidence than anything. You can pull off almost anything if you're confident. Once you start showing that you think it's dumb..... it starts looking dumb.

I'm cookin my girl dinner LOL..... it's going to turn out to be the "win her over" move because I know it is. She already likes me a lot..... this is going to put it over the top. Which is also why i'm dumb and stupid...... shouldn't be doin it.....

~Haz~

----------


## Hazard

> I've had those three, just never jack!
> 
> I don't know what this is now that I have, but it's good shit. almost as good as the grand daddy purps.


I had that a month ago..... that was good lol. Train wreck made my face feel like it was peeling off LOL..... good times ahaha

~Haz~

----------


## MaNiCC

> Until i convert you in to a mini beast


Lol i feel safe been under the wing of the sig

----------


## MaNiCC

> another weird thing is that althought we have this biological need to feel wanted, and to want, I'm terrified of being in a relationship. I'm not emotionally stable enough for it i think. I'm stupid when it comes to stuff like creative romantic stuff, buying xmas/bday presents and doing cute shit. i just never know if what i'm doing is stupid or what. I feel like I'd make a huge ass outo fmyself.


Your in my head i swear!

----------


## Hazard

> Your in my head i swear!


A lot of people are this way..... I am. Except I don't have the fear of a relationship.....

I'm even more fvcked up LOL! I thrive on the relationship until it gets old..... and then I look for a new one. The worst part is - I make each girl fall CRAZY in love with me durring the process. It's leaving them and seeing their pain that starts to bother me. Then I look for another relationship..... LOL

~Haz~

----------


## Shol'va

> Thats more confidence than anything. You can pull off almost anything if you're confident. Once you start showing that you think it's dumb..... it starts looking dumb.
> 
> *I'm cookin my girl dinner* LOL..... it's going to turn out to be the "win her over" move because I know it is. She already likes me a lot..... this is going to put it over the top. Which is also why i'm dumb and stupid...... shouldn't be doin it.....
> 
> ~Haz~


Thats the difference between dating a girl and dating a guy Haz. With a girl you cook the dinner, with a guy, you are the dinner.

----------


## sigman roid

> Lol i feel safe been under the wing of the sig


You will be safe Mini sig wont steer you wrong.

----------


## Charlie6

See, we'll be alright, guys, we can do it! We can beat the game! And we're all here for support. 

Haz, let us know how din din goes

manicc, you got any ladies in your sights?

and i'm damn well gonna let you nkow how the smoke session goes tonight

----------


## stack_it

Incase you guys didn't know.... Work poops are the best!

----------


## Charlie6

> Incase you guys didn't know.... Work poops are the best!


I agree, because I work at McD's and it's important to get that shit out of you asap.

But it sucks when somebody is knocking on the stall door wanting to get in

----------


## Dukkit

me and haz are in trouble

we are infatuated with latina chicks right now

----------


## Charlie6

I just wish my anxiety wasn't manifested by upset stomach

i still don't know if its the cialis or anxiety. i think it's anxiety. i actually puked yesterday on an empty stomach thinkin about this girl and helpin her move.

----------


## stack_it

We have individual rooms with full doors in our bathrooms here

----------


## Charlie6

> me and haz are in trouble
> 
> we are infatuated with latina chicks right now


I can't exactly blame you, big bro

----------


## Hazard

> See, we'll be alright, guys, we can do it! We can beat the game! And we're all here for support. 
> 
> Haz, let us know how din din goes
> 
> manicc, you got any ladies in your sights?
> 
> and i'm damn well gonna let you nkow how the smoke session goes tonight


 
I'll be makin chicken marsala  :Smilie:  Not sure when tho.... prolly sometime this week.

~Haz~

----------


## MaNiCC

> You will be safe Mini sig wont steer you wrong.


i hope not, otherwise my older brother fatgarian will let his big bitches loose on you

----------


## MaNiCC

Pm Sig

----------


## ghettoboyd

ello' peeps....

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Where did Bert go? He owes me some mucho burrito... no homo... queers


 :LOL:  Thats right, I forgot about that.... Sorry I had to run around the entire city for the last 3 hours of my day.... so stupid. Home now. Nothing new going on, I see

----------


## MaNiCC

Stack it yours should say " MaNiCC - My Idol"

----------


## Igifuno

> up 19 pounds fellas ha


Sweet. Congrats on the gains. 

What happenin' stankey hooers?

----------


## stack_it

> Stack it yours should say " I'm MaNiCC Idol"


I'm flattered. That works for me.  :LOL:

----------


## Nicotine

getting ready for the gym....

motivation kinda sucks tonight, but i know once i get there, i'll kick crazy ass.

----------


## stack_it

Good job happy

----------


## Nicotine

happy gilmore? :P

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Thats right, I forgot about that.... Sorry I had to run around the entire city for the last 3 hours of my day.... so stupid. Home now. Nothing new going on, I see


When is your next cheat day?

----------


## stack_it

Yup.

----------


## Bertuzzi

> When is your next cheat day?


Don't really have a cheat day per se but Sunday is kinda like a modified refeed day from my keto... so I guess we could consider that the cheat day.... What did you have in mind?

Sunday I usually spend all day with the wifey.... its our only day off together  :Smilie:

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Don't really have a cheat day per se but Sunday is kinda like a modified refeed day from my keto... so I guess we could consider that the cheat day.... What did you have in mind?
> 
> Sunday I usually spend all day with the wifey.... its our only day off together


i wouldnt get in thie middle of sunday tv programming, thats some boring ass shit...

I want some damn mucho burrito... you at the downtown office anytime soon?

----------


## Standby

whores

----------


## Knockout_Power

> whores


I beg your pardon!!!

----------


## Igifuno

Sex addiction.

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Sex addiction.


whats that?

----------


## Igifuno

> whats that?

----------


## Igifuno



----------


## Igifuno



----------


## Igifuno



----------


## Igifuno



----------


## Igifuno



----------


## Igifuno

Someone needs to get their story striaght..

----------


## Igifuno



----------


## Igifuno



----------


## Igifuno



----------


## Igifuno



----------


## Knockout_Power

> 


all those diagrams meant nothing... but now I understand.

----------


## Igifuno



----------


## Igifuno

> all those diagrams meant nothing... but now I understand.


You're right.. pictures are better than diagrams.

----------


## Knockout_Power

> You're right.. pictures are better than diagrams.


yah, I posted the pics in the thread Times started about me... not great but we get the idea... Im a complete perv.

----------


## Igifuno



----------


## Igifuno

> yah, I posted the pics in the thread Times started about me... not great but we get the idea... Im a complete perv.


Nice pics.. #4 on set 1 is my fav.. hehe.. booty biting.. 

# 1 on set two.. looks like you have a mad back pump and can't put your arms down... lol. Nice to have big lats, huh?

----------


## Knockout_Power

IGI, you speak Italian?

----------


## Igifuno



----------


## Igifuno

> IGI, you speak Italian?


Nope.. my grandfather did. 

bjj does though..

----------


## Older lifter

Morning all,,, nice show with the pic's igi,, great to see first thing

----------


## Igifuno

why do you ask? need something translated or something?

----------


## Igifuno

What's happenin' OL.. morning (I'm about to crash..lol)

----------


## Igifuno

8 ball anyone?

----------


## Older lifter

As usual....lol,,, doin ok here, You back home now?

----------


## Knockout_Power

> My wife goes to gay clubs with the girls.


lesbians are cool.

----------


## Charlie6

hell yea, we got 6 yards done.

no i gots to go to real work for the night. but i don't work tomorrow so i might get a lil tipsey this evening!!!!

yayyyyyyyyasdflkjas;ldkfj

----------


## gixxerboy1

> anybody know any single librarian dancers who like to date ugly buff guys?


i know some single stripper with a librarian outfit. Does that work

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Well I need to turn this place back over to you guys as I need to do something, anything constructive and this just isnt getting it done. lol


have fun wishing you were here.

----------


## Knockout_Power

> i know some single stripper with a librarian outfit. Does that work


that is a close 2nd... tell me more.

----------


## Bertuzzi

> that has to be the most clever/witty thing thats ever come out of your mouth (aside from DSM's cock)... Im actually proud to have it directed at me.


 :LOL:  How did DSM's cock get involved in this?




> thats exactly why. My wife goes to gay clubs with the girls.



Welcome to the party.... whore!

----------


## Shol'va

> gerbil moron... dont you know the difference... a hampster is what Richard Gere uses


thats why I said hamster as gere cornered the market on gerbils.

----------


## Charlie6

i agree that lesbians are cool.

----------


## gixxerboy1

> that is a close 2nd... tell me more.


i know tons of dancers. What do you like? 

she can be a librarian tonight a nurse tomorrow

----------


## Shol'va

> thats exactly why. My wife goes to gay clubs with the girls.


Yep one of the safest places she could be cause were all trying to score with the other boys.

----------


## Knockout_Power

> i agree that lesbians are cool.


a man who knows what he likes...

----------


## gixxerboy1

> i agree that lesbians are cool.


you can have all the flannel, work boot, home depot ones

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Yep one of the safest places she could be cause were all trying to score with the other boys.


yup. She loves to dance so she can go with no problems. I've been with her too there. I dont mind. Less things i have to worry about

----------


## Knockout_Power

> i know tons of dancers. *What do you like?* 
> 
> she can be a librarian tonight a nurse tomorrow


Im pretty picky... a girl who doesnt say no?

----------


## Knockout_Power

> yup. She loves to dance so she can go with no problems. I've been with her too there. I dont mind. *Less things i have to worry about*


really? I'd think you'd need to cover your ass even more there.

----------


## Standby

Cal told me to say hi to you assholes

----------


## Charlie6

> you can have all the flannel, work boot, home depot ones


no thanks, i don't like chicks that have more endogenous testosterone than i do. I also don't wanna be raped by two women. it needs to be on my terms thank you very much

----------


## gixxerboy1

> really? I'd think you'd need to cover your ass even more there.


i stay stuck to her like glue. And i wear to belts on my pants for extra protection

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Cal told me to say hi to you assholes


no he didnt, he said you should stop trying to have sex with guys assholes

----------


## Bertuzzi

Gixxer.... this is the last time I am asking this..... Did you go away for a while or did I just not notice you around??

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Im pretty picky... a girl who doesnt say no?


how bout a girl that doesnt know english. So no means nothing to her

----------


## Bertuzzi

> no he didnt, he said you should stop trying to have sex with guys assholes


Agreed

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Gixxer.... this is the last time I am asking this..... Did you go away for a while or did I just not notice you around??


no you just have been ingnoring me. :Tear:  I see how it is

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Cal told me I have a tight asshole





> Cal told me to stop talking while his cock is in my mouth





> Cal told me to say his ribs are broken cause a fat chick sat on him





> Cal told me the secret to happiness is between 2 100lb legs



must have been a long conversation you guys had

----------


## Charlie6

heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy cal

----------


## Bertuzzi

> no you just have been ingnoring me. I see how it is


Ummm.... I think its the other way around...

----------


## Charlie6

damn that's a big guy up there ^^

----------


## Knockout_Power

> how bout a girl that doesnt know english. So no means nothing to her


heh, like it matters... no means nothing to me too... and being 230+lbs... I win... except against Cals girls

----------


## Standby

> must have been a long conversation you guys had


wtf lmao?

----------


## Knockout_Power

> no you just have been ingnoring me. I see how it is


who could ignore legs and ass like that?

----------


## Charlie6

is it time for me to flood this thread with great pictures?


 


too small

----------


## Charlie6



----------


## Charlie6



----------


## gixxerboy1

> Ummm.... I think its the other way around...


i had to cry on dsm's shoulder i was so upset you forgot about me

----------


## Nicotine

> funny thing is I know a lot of hot girls but they always want to hang with gay guys at the clubs. Weird huh? I guess cause were no threat to therm.


it's because you arnt a threat to them as far as making moves....

and, they can also have a guy around for security also incase anyone tries funny stuff.

----------


## Charlie6



----------


## Hazard

> is it time for me to flood this thread with great pictures?
> 
> 
>  
> 
> 
> too small


That'll be trippy later.....

~Haz~

----------


## gixxerboy1

> who could ignore legs and ass like that?


i can when she's a biatch.

as you can tell she isnt home right now

----------


## Bertuzzi

> i had to cry on dsm's shoulder i was so upset you forgot about me


Oh... I am sosorry I made you feel that way.... What can I do to make it up to you baby?  :Aajack:

----------


## Charlie6



----------


## MaNiCC

yeah bro feel like shit  :Tear: 

whats making you depressed erns?

----------


## Ernst

Things just not going well. School, job, money, goals... Nothing is falling into place, and I feel helpless to press forward. It's kind of out of my power to really do anything about this in a positive way as I see it.

What's up in the world of Manicc?

----------


## MaNiCC

Same, hate not feeling like having control over things, stresses me out

----------


## Ernst

They say when life gives you lemons, make lemonade. I need sugar you bastards! 
I have "control" over my choices, but so many avenues have been blocked. None of the choices seem to take me anywhere. I'm free to move across or down, but not up.

----------


## Ernst

Why do you feel not in control? Are docs making decisions for you, leaving you dealing with the consequences? Or is it more than that?

----------


## Ernst

Quite frankly, I'm feeling like a loser.

----------


## stack_it

Just woke up. Went to bed around 4:30 am and woke up at 5:40 am. Long day ahead.

----------


## Ernst

Work?

----------


## stack_it

No, lots of dumbshit with the gf kept me up all night and a buddy was supposed to pick me up 10 minutes ago for a round of golf. I gotta work later today

----------


## Ernst

She go out last night again?

----------


## stack_it

> Quite frankly, I'm feeling like a loser.


I'm feeling about the same way. Different reasons I'm sure but i am down there with ya.

----------


## stack_it

> She go out last night again?


Yeah and from what I've gotten figured out she's talking to her manager behind my back. I've made up my mind already that I'm done but I'm about to be put in a very tight spot financially because of it.

----------


## Ernst

I've been kind of where you are. I was with my high school sweetheart for 7 years. Evil bitch...

----------


## Ernst

It adds a new dimension to things when you have formed alongside the other person in such a way. It's extra bad, and at the same time extra hard to let go.

----------


## stack_it

> I've been kind of where you are. I was with my high school sweetheart for 7 years. Evil bitch...


It sucks. More so because I knew I shouldn't have came back this last time. My own stupidity I guess.

----------


## stack_it

I've been wanting to move back down south and have a friend in Florida that has tried to get me to move down recently. Maybe I'll take that opportunity now.

----------


## Ernst

Sounds like it might be that time. It's good to get away. You won't have to watch someone so familiar who you care about continue to destroy themselves, and by extension-- you.

----------


## MaNiCC

Just money and shit erns  :Frown:

----------


## stack_it

Oh this day jus keeps getting better. Just went to grab an excedrin out of her purse and found some condoms. We haven't had sex in two months and we Ghent used a condom in several years. Looks like I'll be busy the next couple days.

----------


## stack_it

Oh and the guy I'm supposed to golf with just called and cancelled.

----------


## Ernst

You work?

----------


## ghettoboyd

morning peeps....

----------


## Ernst

Morning

----------


## sigman roid

> yeah bro feel like shit 
> 
> whats making you depressed erns?


Talking to you :7up:  :BbAily:

----------


## ghettoboyd

where are all the hoe's today?......i hope your on da steets makin' me some $$$$$$....big pimpin aint easy ya know...

----------


## ghettoboyd

i love it when you call me big papa'....throw your hands in the air like you just dont care....

----------


## sigman roid

Im here utilmate whore of whores

----------


## sigman roid

Whats going on boyd from the ghetto?

----------


## sigman roid

Erns i see you

----------


## ghettoboyd

siggy siggy siggy why cant you see, sometimes your rymes just hypnotise me...

----------


## sigman roid

Wheres that un sexy canadian kp?

----------


## sigman roid

> siggy siggy siggy why cant you see, sometimes your rymes just hypnotise me...


See Ghetto knows about Notorious S.I.G

----------


## sigman roid

Im such a whore

----------


## sigman roid

I whore with whores or i whore alone

----------


## sigman roid

Thats true gangsta whore

----------


## Dukkit

morning slutty whore bags

im so fukkin prettty

----------


## sigman roid

I gotta eat this chicken be back soon

----------


## sigman roid

Morning Gluestick

----------


## Dukkit

> Morning Gluestick


i lick you and stick you

----------


## ghettoboyd

> Whats going on boyd from the ghetto?


just enjoying a little breakfast pizza before i hit the gym....i dont usually eat it but its what the family wanted today so i gave in so i wouldent have to cook....

----------


## Nicotine

OH

and he smelled like Drakkar Noir.......my fav......

I can get all i want really....being gay makes that easy. guys are easy :P

i want one for long term.... monogamous, committed, as little drama/baggage as possible....... hard to do, but i'm sure there will be a decent guy who will appreciate me.

----------


## Bertuzzi

Drive by night time whoring! Good night/Good Morning to all you dirty whores

Bert... Out

----------


## Nicotine

hey bert

bye bert :P

im wired on caffene.... had a venti blackeye before hitting the gym  :Big Grin:

----------


## sigman roid

Im back i've been to sleep all night and you bastards are still here

----------


## sigman roid

I need to get to 23,000

----------


## sigman roid

Im on a mission

----------


## sigman roid

The 30 sec rule is always fukking with me

----------


## sigman roid

I would be at 50,000 if it werent for that 30 sec bastard rule

----------


## sigman roid

So is everybody sleeping now?

----------


## sigman roid

If there all sleeping Sig there not gonna answer are they you douche

----------


## sigman roid

Chill out Sig i only asked.

----------


## sigman roid

Right so what the fuk am i gonna do today?

----------


## sigman roid

I feel the need to post some pictures

----------


## sigman roid

What will be my subject today?

----------


## sigman roid

Let me think............

----------


## sigman roid

Its to early for poop

----------


## sigman roid

I'll just wait till later until my whores arrive

----------


## sigman roid

Then........BAM

----------


## sigman roid

Poop will be everywhere

----------


## sigman roid

Come on Sig just a few more

----------


## sigman roid

Nearly there

----------


## sigman roid

Whore whore whore whore

----------


## sigman roid

Ghetto this is how it is done

----------


## sigman roid

22,999

----------


## sigman roid

23,000

Bye bye.

----------


## Mr.Rose

Then...BAM, poop will be everywhere.

bahahahaha.

You make me laugh.

2 more posts you slut.

----------


## Mr.Rose

whore. 23,000. Still, not where near me.

----------


## Nicotine

sigmond=slut

holy crap. LOL

just watched blade 2...i dunno why i missed it before, seeing i loved blade 1 back in the day.... was actually pretty decent.

----------


## Mr.Rose

What made the bigger diff nico, the form change or the squeezing at the peak of your reps? I like powerlifting/strongman, its all about form and heavy ass weights. I lift for strength, not for looks, that comes in as a bonus. But after this cut (day 2 today out of 4 weeks till my next blast) ima get a sexy 8 pack and drop back to 7ish%. Then i'll loose it as soon as i start bulking. oh well circle of life.

----------


## Mr.Rose

Love blade. Wish he was my dad. And the girl from underworld is my mother.

----------


## Mr.Rose

Ive had 1351 calories so far today, thats usually what i have for one meal when i bulk.  :Frown: . I'm hungry and depressed.

----------


## Nicotine

> What made the bigger diff nico, the form change or the squeezing at the peak of your reps? I like powerlifting/strongman, its all about form and heavy ass weights. I lift for strength, not for looks, that comes in as a bonus. But after this cut (day 2 today out of 4 weeks till my next blast) ima get a sexy 8 pack and drop back to 7ish%. Then i'll loose it as soon as i start bulking. oh well circle of life.


well, i think the squeezing at the top of reps made a big dif on areas like my chest, hamstrings....

the form for me has been key in my shoulders, cuz you cant "squeeze" them like a bicep/ham/pecs ..... know what i mean?

i was always just trying to push heavier and heavier, and i've found i feel more hit/swollen/tender and over all have a better workout than when i just go balls to the walls heavy.

now, i still do my HEAVY stuff on days like chest, but i also do exercises where i focus in on form/control/squeezing that you can't do AS much weight on.... (wide flyes for me is an example, incline bench with dumbells)

works for me thus far.

----------


## Ernst

Siggy is a mega-whore.

----------


## Ernst

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDiUG52ZyHQ

Yeah... I need to kill someone with a spear.

----------


## MaNiCC

300 is a quality film

You should hunt ruhl with the spear

----------


## DCI

God dam americans.

----------


## Nicotine

morning sluts

----------


## Mr.Rose

> well, i think the squeezing at the top of reps made a big dif on areas like my chest, hamstrings....
> 
> the form for me has been key in my shoulders, cuz you cant "squeeze" them like a bicep/ham/pecs ..... know what i mean?
> 
> i was always just trying to push heavier and heavier, and i've found i feel more hit/swollen/tender and over all have a better workout than when i just go balls to the walls heavy.
> 
> now, i still do my HEAVY stuff on days like chest, but i also do exercises where i focus in on form/control/squeezing that you can't do AS much weight on.... (wide flyes for me is an example, incline bench with dumbells)
> 
> works for me thus far.


Yeh u know what you mean. I have no idea when or where i squeeze, haha my weights are so heavy that after a set i seriously feel like fainting.  :LOL: 

I know what you mean, powerlifting.strongman heavy ass shit, makes you so sore, and the high volume shit... oh got without 1g of test and tren i would die.

Form is everything. Make sure form is perfect before you stack on weights. I'm always scared with heavy flies that I'm going to pop a shoulder because i go wide to parallel when im lying flat on the bench.

----------


## Mr.Rose

Mr.Rose is sexy, but like everyone who is as sexy as Mr.Rose, they need their sleep. ITs 4am, and I'm out.

You whores bore me with your lack of sexiness like Mr.Rose.

Nicotine is sexy too. But I'm the sexiest.

----------


## Hazard

This thread just got sexier..... now that I'm here.....

~Haz~

----------


## MaNiCC

Good to here cal.

Things going better now?

----------


## calgarian

> MaNiCCC
> 
> 
> 
> *Im a little more awake now i have dropped medication down a notch*


i just wish u get rid of those fvcking medications once and for all

----------


## D3m3nt3d

I will take the medication off your hands right about now.

----------


## calgarian

> Good to here cal.
> *
> Things going better now?*


Working on them....as we speak

----------


## Knockout_Power

> WTF??? did I miss something?


Im guessing 3rd grade  :1laugh: 


anyways, what time you expecting your guests saturday? Any word from Bert?

----------


## calgarian

> I will take the medication off your hands right about now.


he is under no condition to deny his medication thats the problem.

----------


## calgarian

> Im guessing 3rd grade 
> 
> 
> anyways, what time you expecting your guests saturday? Any word from Bert?


around 8pm and Bert will most likely chicken out cause his fav. program on TV and its a nookie day .....
All joking aside I did miss the 3rd grade started schooling at 4th.....

----------


## MaNiCC

Shit cal you missed it last week

Im being taken off of them over the next two months, drug free.

May pop valium now and again

----------


## Knockout_Power

Manic, you dont even have any pics up... Im not adding you... so not worthy... and you're 20?

----------


## calgarian

> Shit cal you missed it last week
> 
> Im being taken off of them over the next two months, drug free.
> 
> *May pop valium now and again*


thats allowed good news

----------


## MaNiCC

I have hardly been on the site KP

Im cals younger brother

----------


## Bertuzzi

> WTF??? did I miss something?


Apparently more than you think




> Im guessing 3rd grade 
> 
> 
> anyways, what time you expecting your guests saturday? Any word from Bert?


I forgot to talk to the GF last night about it. We both work Saturday.... so we'll see. It is our 1 year anniversary coming up and she wanted to just go away anyways...




> around 8pm and Bert will most likely chicken out cause his fav. program on TV and its a nookie day .....
> All joking aside I did miss the 3rd grade started schooling at 4th.....


 :Chairshot:

----------


## calgarian

> I have hardly been on the site KP
> 
> *Im cals younger brothe*r


yeah so u better watch ur mouth KP

----------


## Knockout_Power

> I have hardly been on the site KP
> 
> Im cals younger brother


you into the plumpers as well?

----------


## calgarian

oh Guys there will be no Alcohol in the BDay party..........not openly

----------


## Bertuzzi

> you into the plumpers as well?


Good Question.... Well.... Are you?

----------


## Knockout_Power

> yeah so u better watch ur mouth KP


never been good at this... wont start now... too old to learn new tricks

----------


## calgarian

> you into the plumpers as well?


nah thats the quality only I have...mofo

----------


## calgarian

> Good Question.... Well.... Are you?


i see ppl are getting effect of test these days,,,,,

----------


## Knockout_Power

> oh Guys there will be no Alcohol in the BDay party..........not openly


HE's 4 YEARS OLD... DONT THINK I WAS EXPECTING ANY...

dont make me out to be a drunk... I only drink maybe 4 times a year, just entertain guests the odd time.

----------


## Knockout_Power

> nah thats the quality only I have...mofo


quality? I think you meant quantity

----------


## Knockout_Power

> i see ppl are getting effect of test these days,,,,,


wont be me, cycle ended yesturday  :Tear:   :Tear:   :Tear:   :Tear:

----------


## Dukkit

> Damn Dukkit,
> 
> I just lost my wife, kid, all my shit in my house - atleast let me be an accepted whore haha


alright, your in  :1welcome: 



> D3 your in dont worry about it. Dukkits name is above the door but i run things in here


thats what i let you think.  :Aajack:

----------


## Dukkit

> wont be me, cycle ended yesturday


i have my next 5 years of cycling planned

and i never come off for those 5 years

then i die

so im set!

----------


## MaNiCC

I Like my girls nice and petit KP

----------


## calgarian

> HE's 4 YEARS OLD... DONT THINK I WAS EXPECTING ANY...
> 
> dont make me out to be a drunk... I only drink maybe 4 times a year, just entertain guests the odd time.


Just wanted to clarify dink.
u better drag ur ass out here

----------


## calgarian

> quality? I think you meant quantity


fine lets say that........i am getting it ...

----------


## calgarian

> i have my next 5 years of cycling planned
> 
> and i never come off for those 5 years
> 
> then i die
> 
> so im set!


dukkit What u think about Methyl Tren ?

----------


## calgarian

> wont be me, cycle ended yesturday


u r still cruising..arent u?

----------


## calgarian

> I Like my girls nice and petit KP


unlike me  :Tear:   :Tear:

----------


## Knockout_Power

> i have my next 5 years of cycling planned
> 
> and i never come off for those 5 years
> 
> then i die
> 
> so im set!


heh, I dont have them planned out but I have enogh gear lying around to run 4 or 5 cycles just cause I like looking at them in my medicine cabinet. I  :Aajack:  looking at all the tren ... I even have a dozen vials of Deca I will never use

----------


## Knockout_Power

> I Like my girls nice and petit KP


and Cal allows this?

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Just wanted to clarify dink.
> u better drag ur ass out here


thats a long drive... what kind of food you serving?

----------


## calgarian

> and Cal allows this?


yeah...why wouldn't I? u on a dry spell did i drag ur ass to a fatty yet?

----------


## calgarian

> thats a long drive... what kind of food you serving?


East Indian.......

----------


## Knockout_Power

> fine lets say that........*i am getting it* ...


Im not, but Im finally coming to terms with it

----------


## calgarian

> Im not, but Im finally coming to terms with it


one of these days I will drag ur ass to get laid.....

----------


## Knockout_Power

> u r still cruising..arent u?


yup, but 200/wk is not cool enough to still consider it a cycle... its like the pre-cursor to something great. I cant wait tilll blast time... Im going to drop below 10% just to get ready for this epic event.

----------


## Knockout_Power

> yeah...why wouldn't I? u on a dry spell did i drag ur ass to a fatty yet?


man, there is not enough alcohol in the world to make me ride a fatty, and Im not built sturdy enough to have them ride me.

----------


## calgarian

> yup, but 200/wk is not cool enough to still consider it a cycle... its like the pre-cursor to something great. I cant wait tilll blast time... Im going to drop below 10% just to get ready for this epic event.


i need to drop too just waiting for the summer to go away so i can run DNP ...running t3

----------


## Knockout_Power

I was kidding... Im not driving 6 hours with a woman in the car.

----------


## sigman roid

> Think of me a custom title boys, Im out


Sig is my dad

Sig is so sexy

Kp is ugly

I wish i was sig

Sig sig sig

Sig is the lord

----------


## calgarian

> I was kidding... Im not driving 6 hours with a woman in the car.


not even Bert?  :Hmmmm:

----------


## sigman roid

> I was kidding... Im not driving 6 hours with a woman in the car.


Tow her behind the car

----------


## Knockout_Power

> not even Bert?


he's not going, hes going to enjoy the beating thats coming to him...

----------


## Mr.Rose

If i drove for 6 hours with a women in the car then should would have to give me a handjob every 100km

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Tow her behind the car


If it were a girl for Cal, I'd need a 3/4 ton

----------


## Knockout_Power

> If i drove for 6 hours with a women in the car then should would have to give me a handjob every 100km


try watching dinner for schmucks in a theatre with a girl playin with the salami.

----------


## calgarian

> If it were a girl for Cal, I'd need a 3/4 ton


I knew that was coming

----------


## calgarian

> he's not going, hes going to enjoy the beating thats coming to him...


wait till i show up in Edmonton and beat his terrorist ass.....Hezbollah mofo

----------


## Knockout_Power

> I knew that was coming


still luv ya apeman... completely out of jealousy

----------


## Knockout_Power

> wait till i show up in Edmonton and beat his terrorist ass.....Hezbollah mofo


yah, I shaved my head last weekend, was thinking of growing the beard out as well....

----------


## sigman roid

> If it were a girl for Cal, I'd need a 3/4 ton


With a crane on it

----------


## Mr.Rose

yum... salami

----------


## Knockout_Power

> yum... salami


thats awkward...

----------


## MaNiCC

I want to visit my fellow whores

----------


## Knockout_Power

> I want to visit my fellow whores


you are 600 over your required post count and still no title... I are much dissapointment in you.

----------


## MaNiCC

Anyone else use messenger except me and cal?

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Anyone else use messenger except me and cal?


didnt that shit stop back in the late 90's

----------


## MaNiCC

> you are 600 over your required post count and still no title... I are much dissapointment in you.


Help me  :Tear: 

serious suggestions only

----------


## Mr.Rose

I was talking about my salami.

Ok there is no escaping that one.

----------


## Mr.Rose

i use messenger, only when people want to talk to me. aka manz, pm me if u want me on msn.

----------


## Dukkit

suck on dese chinese nuts!

----------


## sigman roid

> Anyone else use messenger except me and cal?


Messenger wtf is that

----------


## calgarian

> Help me 
> 
> serious suggestions only


AR's Little Polar BEAR

----------


## Mr.Rose

your nuts are chinese?

Mine are brazilian, aka cashew nuts

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Help me 
> 
> serious suggestions only


_" d-d-depression re-defined"_

----------


## calgarian

> Messenger wtf is that


in ur days they use to use pigeons

----------


## MaNiCC

> Messenger wtf is that


Msn messenger

----------


## sigman roid

> Help me 
> 
> serious suggestions only


Manicc..Maniac in the making.

----------


## calgarian

> suck on dese chinese nuts!


u r fvcking kidding me...how ur balls can be chinese.

----------


## sigman roid

Ching chong china man

----------


## calgarian

> yah, I shaved my head last weekend, was thinking of growing the beard out as well....


at least u have a reason cause u cant GET any.....whats his reason? He dont want to get any??? :Hmmmm:

----------


## Mr.Rose

Im out.

Bye whore.

Much love rosie.

And drop me a note in my log in the member cycle section. Want to hear your opinion.

----------


## Knockout_Power

> at least u have a reason cause u cant GET any.....whats his reason? He dont want to get any???


FYI... I had a date last night fukker. Shes more of a pervert than I am... mouth like a trucker.

----------


## calgarian

take it easy bro

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Im out.
> 
> Bye whore.
> 
> Much love rosie.
> 
> And drop me a note in my log in the member cycle section. Want to hear your opinion.


thanx for staying

----------


## MaNiCC

Later rosey

----------


## calgarian

> FYI... I had a date last night fukker. Shes more of a pervert than I am... *mouth like a trucker*.


u had enough BJ's.....just fvck her for real this time please.

----------


## sigman roid

Later Rosie

----------


## stack_it

Standby

----------


## vanduhl

38,002 post in here!

----------


## stack_it

Gotta go fellas. My phones about to die.

----------


## Igifuno

Peace stack..

----------


## vanduhl

later stack

----------


## Igifuno

I'm out too.. gotta nap out and up early to do it all over again. .

duhlly PM bro..

----------


## vanduhl

ight ill check it out peace Igi

----------


## vanduhl

bed time
 :Ccslateboy:

----------


## Nicotine

im gassy tonight :\

----------


## Vettester

It's sleep time. Buenos Noches.

----------


## MaNiCC

Mini's here early

----------


## Older lifter

Nice collie pic Nico,,, she yours??

----------


## MaNiCC

Yeah he has 2 OL

----------


## D3m3nt3d

fvck it all

----------


## Dukkit

mornin fukk faces

----------


## Dukkit

im fasting today

cuz im sick of eating.

----------


## sigman roid

Bonjour Whores

Sigmanoid checking in

----------


## stack_it

Demented I've got a custom title for you for when you hit 3k.


"love is evil. Just spell it backwards I'll show you"

----------


## stack_it

That's by eminem btw

----------


## Dukkit

sooooo

who wants to fukk

----------


## calgarian

> sooooo
> 
> who wants to fukk


u have to ask?

----------


## calgarian

oh and Morning Fellow whores

----------


## D3m3nt3d

> Demented I've got a custom title for you for when you hit 3k.
> 
> 
> "love is evil. Just spell it backwards I'll show you"


Sounds like a good one homie, and isn't it a damn fact.

----------


## sigman roid

Its slow in here today

Where is everyone

----------


## sigman roid

dum da da dum

----------


## sigman roid

Go Sig Go Sig Go Sig

----------


## Standby

> Sounds like a good one homie, and isn't it a damn fact.


i would spell evil like this if your gunna do it evol

----------


## Standby

why is it that when u watch a scary movie scary things happen to u but when u watch porn its not like the pizza girl comes onto me life is bullshit

----------


## calgarian

> why is it that when u watch a scary movie scary things happen to u but when u watch porn its not like the pizza girl comes onto me life is bullshit


 :Haha:

----------


## Knockout_Power

> why is it that when u watch a scary movie scary things happen to u but when u watch porn its not like the pizza girl comes onto me life is bullshit


this should be your custom signature when you get to be a mod

----------


## Knockout_Power

whats up bitches, sluts, ho's, whores and Cal?

----------


## calgarian

> whats up bitches, sluts, ho's, whores and *Cal*?


wow I feel special  :Smilie: 
I have asked wife to make things extra spicy.....this Saturday

----------


## Knockout_Power

> wow I feel special 
> I have asked wife to make things extra spicy.....this Saturday


wow, a 3some... wont that be a little odd?

----------


## calgarian

> wow, a 3some... wont that be a little odd?


watch it.............
or Spices can kill u too.......

----------


## D3m3nt3d

So it just dawned on me. I was told by my wifes ex hubby that he caught her talking mad shit to an ex and sent her home...I knew this after we split up. Why the fvck did I not think if she did that to him, she would do that to me?

I guess I in a way didn't believe him since he tried to get her back, I told my wife in a message about it and never read her response the first time we split up. When we were married, she actually added that same dude to Myspace, but then removed him and blocked him because she knew I had an issue with it. She said he wasn't even on her Myspace when she was in CA married....but you don't have to be to message someone. Anyway I know for a fact it happened, because her ex and I have a mutual friend he told the same shit to.

Just some food for that, the bitch did it to him, I should have known she would do it to me. I feel a little better about it. Now I think he is wanting chance # 5.

----------


## D3m3nt3d

> wow I feel special 
> I have asked wife to make things extra spicy.....this Saturday


Whoa Mr. fvck em and forget em, you're married?  :Hmmmm:

----------


## calgarian

> So it just dawned on me. I was told by my wifes ex hubby that he caught her talking mad shit to an ex and sent her home...I knew this after we split up. Why the fvck did I not think if she did that to him, she would do that to me?
> 
> I guess I in a way didn't believe him since he tried to get her back, I told my wife in a message about it and never read her response the first time we split up. When we were married, she actually added that same dude to Myspace, but then removed him and blocked him because she knew I had an issue with it. She said he wasn't even on her Myspace when she was in CA married....but you don't have to be to message someone. Anyway I know for a fact it happened, because her ex and I have a mutual friend he told the same shit to.
> 
> Just some food for that, the bitch did it to him, I should have known she would do it to me. I feel a little better about it.



do u want my advise AGAIN or u remembered it from yesterday?

----------


## calgarian

> Whoa Mr. fvck em and forget em, you're married?


yep 13 yrs to my high school sweet heart

----------


## Standby

> this should be your custom signature when you get to be a mod


 :Asskiss:

----------


## Standby

> Whoa Mr. fvck em and forget em, you're married?


he gets sh*t done

----------


## calgarian

> dammit... Ive got a source for us... its all good. Dont worry about it.


we will talk on Saturday......u will like it ....but i need hgh BAD.

----------


## Knockout_Power

> we will talk on Saturday*......u will like it* ....but i need hgh BAD.


like what?

----------


## stack_it

> we will talk on Saturday......u will like it ....but i need hgh BAD.


Talk to goose!

----------


## Stigmata101

> Talk to goose!


I understand hes got an excellent source....oh and pics to prove it!!

----------


## Knockout_Power

I just dont like paying that rediculous amouts for it...

----------


## Nicotine

sources?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Knockout_Power

> sources?


reported... I can hear the banhammer swinging

----------


## calgarian

> like what?


the price.

----------


## calgarian

> Talk to goose!


nah i just ask Marcus to send it to me for free

----------


## Nicotine



----------


## D3m3nt3d

> Thanks for bringing u skinny ass in here.....u r late


Yeah I've been busy at work today. And, atleast my penis isn't skinny.

----------


## Knockout_Power

> the price.


yah well, it has to be available... I need something to pin, this 200/wk cyp is so inadequate.

----------


## Nicotine

> yah well, it has to be available... I need something to pin, this 200/wk cyp is so inadequate.


yah, im on 200/week.

HRT.

gay.

----------


## calgarian

> Yeah I've been busy at work today. And, *atleast my penis is skinny.*


i thought thats y u liked sex in the dark... :LOL:

----------


## Knockout_Power

> yah, im on 200/week.
> 
> HRT.
> 
> gay.


I know, whats the point of loading up once a week... I need 3cc ED... cant wait to blast

----------


## Hazard

> yah, im on 200/week.
> 
> HRT.
> 
> gay.


eh..... crank it to 300  :7up: 

~Haz~

----------


## calgarian

> eh..... crank it to 300 
> 
> ~Haz~


i was at 250 /2 weeks and i cranked it upto 250/week till i get back on cycle.....of 1g EW  :7up:

----------


## Hazard

> i was at 250 /2 weeks and i cranked it upto 250/week till i get back on cycle.....of 1g EW


Yeah man..... I cruise on 250 LMFAO

I've actually been kinda bad this year in regards to cruising/blasting..... i wont get into details

~Haz~

----------


## D3m3nt3d

> i thought thats y u liked sex in the dark...


No but...come to think about it my wife did  :Hmmmm:   :LOL:

----------


## calgarian

> Yeah man..... I cruise on 250 LMFAO
> 
> I've actually been kinda bad this year in regards to cruising/blasting.....* i wont get into details*
> 
> ~Haz~


y did u inject into ur butt hole again???

----------


## calgarian

> No but...come to think about it my wife did


well thats y she is Ex now......

----------


## Hazard

> y did u inject into ur butt hole again???


LMFAO! That hurts just thinkin about it.....

I been bad in regards to my dosages w/ test.....

~Haz~

----------


## D3m3nt3d

> well thats y she is Ex now......


Oh no my friend. Trust me, over 3 hrs of talking last night on the phone, she has let me know that I am technically still married.  :Aajack:

----------


## calgarian

> Oh no my friend. Trust me, over 3 hrs of talking last night on the phone, she has let me know that I am technically *still married*.


and not getting any.......just like any other marriage.......at least u dont have to listen her bitching all the time

----------


## Nicotine

i divide my dose up.....100mg/2x a week. i feel better that way, and i get to enjoy pinning more than once a week.

i like pinning.

i think im sick in the head.

----------


## Stigmata101

> and not getting any.......just like any other marriage.......*at least u dont have to listen her bitching all the time*


that sounds like the perfect marriage, except for not getting any

----------


## vanduhl

in what circumstances would one "cruise".......is it just a personal preference to avoid a pct?

----------


## Stigmata101

> in what circumstances would one "cruise".......is it just a personal preference to avoid a pct?


yah i would enjoy staying on test forever.......never felt so good

----------


## Hazard

> in what circumstances would one "cruise".......is it just a personal preference to avoid a pct?


Here's what I have found..... no one give me heat for this shit....

After some decent life experience, talks with close friends who use aas, and some good info from pro's and amateurs...... Going into PCT at my weight just isn't ideal.

My body can hold onto 225lbs without aas...... once I come off..... I inevitably drop down to that. I have a goal in mind and thats to hit 260lbs and then step on stage. It's not going to happen if I run pct and then take 3 months off - i'm just going to yo-yo.

Soooooo...... I hit a blast cycle and then drop down to 250 for 4 weeks..... then up it to 500mg's/wk for a little bit..... then back to 250...... then up it to 750 and add in tren for another blast..... then back to 250 for 4 weeks..... and etc.

It's not the smartest idea..... but it works. I goto the doctor, donate blood, etc....

~Haz~

----------


## vanduhl

> Here's what I have found..... no one give me heat for this shit....
> 
> After some decent life experience, talks with close friends who use aas, and some good info from pro's and amateurs...... Going into PCT at my weight just isn't ideal.
> 
> My body can hold onto 225lbs without aas...... once I come off..... I inevitably drop down to that. I have a goal in mind and thats to hit 260lbs and then step on stage. It's not going to happen if I run pct and then take 3 months off - i'm just going to yo-yo.
> 
> Soooooo...... I hit a blast cycle and then drop down to 250 for 4 weeks..... then up it to 500mg's/wk for a little bit..... then back to 250...... then up it to 750 and add in tren for another blast..... then back to 250 for 4 weeks..... and etc.
> 
> It's not the smartest idea..... but it works. I goto the doctor, donate blood, etc....
> ...


So, i'm assuming you regularly get your blood checked and stuff....i mean i cant really think of that much bad that could happen from doing it the way you are right? other than your never really using your body for testosterone . but as long as your getting the test it cant be that detrimental to your hpta or anythgin like that right?

----------


## Hazard

I use a variation of ronnies load and deload protocol..... it makes sense and really works.....

~Haz~

----------


## Hazard

> So, i'm assuming you regularly get your blood checked and stuff....i mean i cant really think of that much bad that could happen from doing it the way you are right? other than your never really using your body for testosterone. but as long as your getting the test it cant be that detrimental to your hpta or anythgin like that right?


I get it done a few times a year..... 

I don't abuse other compounds like tren or deca either. sometimes i'll do 4 weeks of dbol with the 250 test deload.....

I mainly just use test..... in fairly low dosages..... and i make great gains. can't beat it.

~Haz~

----------


## vanduhl

> I get it done a few times a year..... 
> 
> I don't abuse other compounds like tren or deca either. sometimes i'll do 4 weeks of dbol with the 250 test deload.....
> 
> I mainly just use test..... in fairly low dosages..... and i make great gains. can't beat it.
> 
> ~Haz~


so how long is a typical cruise and how long is a typical blast?

----------


## Hazard

My thinking here is that I'm keeping my body guessing just like I do with my diet..... and my training. So far man..... I've done pretty well for myself.

~Haz~

----------


## Hazard

> so how long is a typical cruise and how long is a typical blast?


hmmm.... something like this.....

1-12 blast with test tren 
13-17 cruise at 250 test
18-21 500 test
22-25 250 test and 50mg's dbol 
26-37 blast with test/tren

LOL it's something like that..... no real plan. If my cholesterol is low - no tren and drop to 250 test. If my liver enzymes are up - no orals.

~Haz~

----------


## Stigmata101

> My thinking here is that I'm keeping my body guessing just like I do with my diet..... and my training. So far man..... I've done pretty well for myself.
> 
> ~Haz~


im 9 weeks in on my first cycle and researching says try a 12 week cycle for the first time user....i would like to go 16 weeks....been to doctor and all is good......what do you think

----------


## vanduhl

> hmmm.... something like this.....
> 
> 1-12 blast with test tren 
> 13-17 cruise at 250 test
> 18-21 500 test
> 22-25 250 test and 50mg's dbol 
> 26-37 blast with test/tren
> 
> LOL it's something like that..... no real plan. If my cholesterol is low - no tren and drop to 250 test. If my liver enzymes are up - no orals.
> ...


interesting shit man....i'd like to try that .

i cant even start my next cycle until god knows how long now...i just dumped all of my money into a new apartment with my buddy...this apartment shit is expensive  :Frown: 

but when i do run my next cycle i think its going to be something like

1-10 750mg test prop with some tren but i havent decided how much..if i can afford to cruise then i will definitely try that..because theres nothing like bein on juice.

----------


## Hazard

> im 9 weeks in on my first cycle and researching says try a 12 week cycle for the first time user....i would like to go 16 weeks....been to doctor and all is good......what do you think


I'd stick to 12 only to see how you recover..... bloodwork wont predict that.....

~Haz~

----------


## vanduhl

> im 9 weeks in on my first cycle and researching says try a 12 week cycle for the first time user....i would like to go 16 weeks....been to doctor and all is good......what do you think


my first cycle was a 14 weeker...

i was on test enth from weeks 1-12 then i wanted to elongate it but my guy only had test prop...i talked to gixxer for a little abotu switching compounds mid cycle and he said it was all ok....by the time i hit week 13 with test enth gains, i stacked those test prop gains and blew the fukk up...it was insane..

what are you shooting?

----------


## Dukkit

i basically do the same thing as HAZ

im on TRT though so i never have to worry about PCT. but i dont remember the last time i went under 250 test a week

i cruise. let levels calm down. throw in an oral (used tbol few months ago. loved it)

then blast. (now on mast. love it too)

----------


## qal92

yes one post i know but the iron was calling and im on a mission to go pro and to be a huge whore! both things take time so time to do work

----------


## vanduhl

one post between 1:30 PM and 6:55 PM.............qal...u gotta whore better than that

----------


## qal92

ive been reading on this damn site sence i was like 15 lol i wish some teens knew what i know

----------


## qal92

yeah i know i had to train then go buy steak gotta get strong

----------


## vanduhl

> yeah i know i had to train then go buy steak gotta get strong


cook the steak as you whore

----------


## qal92

then i cooked the steak (30 sec rule is so not cool)

----------


## vanduhl

> then i cooked the steak (30 sec rule is so not cool)


the 30 second rule is a rule that upsets whores...and the fact that you are upset by that rule shows that you really want to be a whore

----------


## qal92

im devouring the steak as i whore right now, i had it planned out

----------


## qal92

and i had a beast max effort squat day, worked up to 410 bar weight and 200lb band tension off a 14in box RAW justa belt

----------


## vanduhl

> im devouring the steak as i whore right now, i had it planned out


good man. squats folowed by steak...perfect

----------


## qal92

i dooooo! im getting impatient with it

----------


## qal92

yeah im 18 about 200ish, gona get some squat briefs and shoot for 800 with the briefs by 2011 gotta push my weight up though need more leverage

----------


## vanduhl

> yeah im 18 about 200ish, gona get some squat briefs and shoot for 800 with the briefs by 2011 gotta push my weight up though need more leverage


good shit....im gonna take a sec to do some sexy woman whoring....so enjoy the pics.. :7up:

----------


## qal92

bands are a must if you want to get to an elite level of strength every pro ive talked to told me to start using them so i did back in april and ive been increasing bar weight and tension all the time

----------


## vanduhl



----------


## qal92

woman whoring is the best kind haha i went to a strip club riday night with the boys hada blast

----------


## MaNiCC

Smell that bitches

Smells like a Rookie!

----------


## qal92

post some booobbbbbbiiiessssssssss!

----------


## vanduhl



----------


## vanduhl



----------


## qal92

ill be the rookie i like being the under dog btw your avy is quite awesome

----------


## vanduhl

for those of you that like dirty footjobs...

----------


## MaNiCC

> for those of you that like dirty footjobs...


This could be Kp's warm up girl to getting Laid

----------


## vanduhl



----------


## qal92

reminds me of one nasty bitch that stood out at the club friday night i decided to go sit somewhere else...

----------


## vanduhl

> This could be Kp's warm up girl to getting Laid


speaking of KP......where the fukk is he....... :Hmmmm:

----------


## MaNiCC

> ill be the rookie i like being the under dog btw your avy is quite awesome


Spank you very much

You need an avi bro

----------


## MaNiCC

> speaking of KP......where the fukk is he.......


I know he was spending time with cal on saturday :Hmmmm:

----------


## qal92

yeah i know man i need to get my cam fixed post some training pics, and the blonde is wearing to much clothes sorry

----------


## vanduhl



----------


## qal92

much better

----------


## qal92

time to drink milk, GAAAHHHHHH F**K THE 30 SECOND RULE

----------


## vanduhl

for manicc..

----------


## vanduhl



----------


## vanduhl



----------


## qal92

i have the tv on but im not watching my eyes are stuck on that girls ass

----------


## vanduhl



----------


## vanduhl



----------


## qal92

so i gotta safety squat bar and a 7ft T-grip bar on the way im excited

----------


## vanduhl



----------


## qal92

yeah this girls beautiful kp, idk sucks sometimes but i almost did lose her but were tight so maybe i should keep my arms around her but with my pants on lol

----------


## Mr.Rose

> sorry to burst your bubble, I stuck a life size poster of me on your mirror... didnt you wonder why you were only 5'9 this morning but your cock touched your knees?


bahahahaha.

i was wondering why i was short in both areas?

Also btw man, posting a nude pic of you on my mirror, so not cool, i also spewed everywhere.

wasnt i suppose to be going to bed?

----------


## calgarian

long intestine is LONG for a reason.....

----------


## Mr.Rose

> yeah this girls beautiful kp, idk sucks sometimes but i almost did lose her but were tight so maybe* i should keep my arms around her but with my pants on* lol


ask the boys here, i did that, yeh it didnt end well.

cal thinks im an idiot for it. hahahaha.

i love to cuddle.

----------


## qal92

ehh coulda spent those 3years not training rosie so it could be worse lol but i could have a billion postsssss so idk itsa thinker

----------


## calgarian

> yeah this girls beautiful kp, idk sucks sometimes but i almost did lose her but were tight so maybe i *should keep my arms around her but with my pants on* lol


i cant do that unless i already fvcked her 13 times and want cpl of hour shut eye......

----------


## qal92

hahaha ****....me too rosie she used to stay thhe night all the time

----------


## peachfuzz

what is with the endless spammers?

----------


## qal92

more boobs

----------


## Knockout_Power

> yeah this girls beautiful kp, idk sucks sometimes but i almost did lose her but were tight so maybe i should keep my arms around her but with my pants on lol


stick to that bro... we had everything but sex for many years. crossed that line and shit changed for the worst. 6'1 Danish model, so started my streak of stupidly gorgeous women dating an ugly guy.

----------


## Mr.Rose

> hahaha ****....me too rosie she used to stay thhe night all the time


mine too. then she dumped her bf for me.... yes she had a bf and we still cuddled. no the bf didnt know we cuddled, but yes he did know she stayed at mine.

----------


## Knockout_Power

> ask the boys here, i did that, yeh it didnt end well.
> 
> cal thinks im an idiot for it. hahahaha.
> *
> i love to cuddle*.


some girls this is the best feeling... they are so hot and smell so good you almost cum just holding them... I had her orgasm from a back massage.

----------


## Mr.Rose

> stick to that bro... we had everything but sex for many years. crossed that line and shit changed for the worst. 6'1 Danish model, so started my streak of stupidly gorgeous women dating an* ugly guy.*


i didnt know mannic was dating gorgeous women?

----------


## Knockout_Power

> what is with the endless spammers?


nothing exceed like excess Fuzzy.

----------


## Mr.Rose

> some girls this is the best feeling... they are so hot and smell so good you almost cum just holding them... *I had her orgasm from a back massage*.


im finding more and more reasons to hire you. lol.

Yes it is! cal will never understand.

----------


## Knockout_Power

> i didnt know mannic was dating gorgeous women?


ouch, not even here to defend himself...

----------


## calgarian

> what is with the endless spammers?


blame Canadians why dont u?

----------


## Dukkit

well hello

----------


## Mr.Rose

> ouch, not even here to defend himself...


haha.

i love you manz!

----------


## Knockout_Power

> im finding more and more reasons to hire you. lol.
> 
> Yes it is! cal will never understand.


1 in a mill though... hard to even find a woman now who is worth taking to McD's

----------


## calgarian

> im finding more and more reasons to hire you. lol.
> 
> Yes it is! cal will never understand.


hey if I get paid for fvcking I do whatever the girl want me to do...I love to cuddle with wife..... but unless i am getting paid I just keep fvcking them.....

----------


## qal92

damn rose are we like twins? she had a bf sometimes also

----------


## Mr.Rose

> well hello


you gonna be here for page 1000?

----------


## Knockout_Power

> well hello


you just walked by a mirror didnt you?

----------


## Stigmata101



----------


## Knockout_Power

YES!!!! whats better than having lots of gear?!?!?! when more shows up.... sweet. Got my prop150 and NPP200

----------


## Charlie6

ok new question: how much do cooks at bars/pubs make?????

----------


## calgarian

> 


i just cum looking at the picture.......

----------


## Knockout_Power

> 


good job bro... Mini says I cant post girls anymore.

----------


## qal92

im going to kill this insurance guy im on the phone with

----------


## Mr.Rose

> 1 in a mill though... hard to even find a woman now who is worth taking to McD's


Fvck me KP, i couldnt agree more. Seriously whats with this shit? they say men are getting worse, fvck them.




> hey if I get paid for fvcking I do whatever the girl want me to do...I love to cuddle with wife..... but unless i am getting paid I just keep fvcking them.....


See you do love to cuddle! the wife counts! I'm getting paid and they don't ask for me to cuddle them.




> damn rose are we like twins? she had a bf sometimes also


I think we are. Im a powerlifter too slut, well im a fighter, i just train like a powerlifter. Just finished smolov, gonna hit shieko now.

Yeh but i never wanted anything more with her, she was like a sister. Plus with my line of work i can't anyway. But one day she tried to kiss me. killed everything.

----------


## Knockout_Power

> ok new question: how much do cooks at bars/pubs make?????


shit, dont do it!!! usually min wage + tip out.

----------


## Knockout_Power

> , well im a fighter,.


beating women off your dik doesnt count mang.

----------


## Charlie6

seriously?

damn......

well no places are hiring for bartenders. what should i do? I can't keep working at mcd's

----------


## qal92

he keeps saying im a smoker mother****er i dont smoke

----------


## Stigmata101



----------


## calgarian

> Fvck me KP, i couldnt agree more. Seriously whats with this shit? they say men are getting worse, fvck them.
> 
> 
> 
> *See you do love to cuddle*! the wife counts! I'm getting paid and they don't ask for me to cuddle them.
> 
> 
> 
> I think we are. Im a powerlifter too slut, well im a fighter, i just train like a powerlifter. Just finished smolov, gonna hit shieko now.
> ...


yeah she hates it when i pull her on top of me without knowing........and while deep in my sleep

----------


## Knockout_Power

Rose, what bf were you at in your first pics on your cutting thread? Your abs look sprayed on, too perfect...

----------


## Stigmata101



----------


## qal92

well hell yeah rosie on the training and fighting, but we have or had the exact girl problem

----------


## vanduhl

> Welp I'm off to naptime brutha.. its midnight over here on the east costs usa.. 
> 
> Not even sure where you're at man.. are you in Canada or US or somewhere else?


upstate NY....haha i hear you...im off to bed proly too....

----------


## big_ron

im not...its 230 in the arvo over here  :Smilie:

----------


## big_ron

okay, everyone is asleep now  :Frown:

----------


## peachfuzz

you must be lost....get the hell out of here before i report you.

----------


## big_ron

you talking to me?

----------


## peachfuzz

did i stutter?....punk.

----------


## big_ron

oh are you upset for some reason>?  :Frown:

----------


## Nicotine

late night sluts!

----------


## Mr.Rose

fuzz is just having his periods.

Hey fuzzy, your never on no more, what type of whore are you! :P

ron, ill return your pm tonight after gym.

much love.

----------


## Mr.Rose

> late night sluts!


Nicotine my sexy sugar daddy, hows shit hanging?

wait hold that though I'm going for a shower and some food, brb.

----------


## big_ron

i was thinking he was at that time of the month haha!
yeah man all good i will talk to you then

----------


## Ernst

I offered to help a couple of women with their luggage at a hotel since they were obviously struggling. I offered to carry both of their suitcases. The blonde looks at me, sizes me up, and says, "I doubt you can carry them both up the stairs at once. Maybe you should do one at a time."  :Nutkick:  <--me

That's what I get for being helpful. FYI: The bags were so light I could have thrown them up the goddamn stairs.

----------


## Nicotine

> Nicotine my sexy sugar daddy, hows shit hanging?
> 
> wait hold that though I'm going for a shower and some food, brb.


it's goin... packin my shit to move soon. yay!

hope i can find a new source while im there :\

----------


## Dukkit

so im home

in my whore house

----------


## MaNiCC

Im home too

At dukkits whore house

----------


## Ernst

I live under the stairs.

----------


## Ernst

First day of class today. Let's hope for good and easy professors, and lots of hot girl eye candy.

----------


## MaNiCC

> First day of class today. Let's hope for good and easy professors, and lots of hot girl eye candy.


Amen to that

----------


## D3m3nt3d

In da house

----------


## Ernst

Ever use RateYourProfessor.com? Invaluable resource.

----------


## MaNiCC

hows things d3

----------


## MaNiCC

What is it erns?

----------


## Ernst

What are the whores all up to today?

----------


## MaNiCC

> What are the whores all up to today?


Been lazy as a mofo  :7up:

----------


## Ernst

> What is it erns?


Students get to rate their professors and you can go on and read the reviews. It's usually very accurate. Once I did get "stuck" with a poorly rated prof who turned out to be one of the best teachers I've ever met. He was a total genius and it was simply lost on the 99% of the students who are complete idiots. 

Keep in mind too, I'm almost 10 years older than the people I'm in class with. No, I don't want to go to a keg party at someone's parent's house, thanks...

----------


## Ernst

http://www.ratemyprofessors.com/

----------


## Dukkit

> Students get to rate their professors and you can go on and read the reviews. It's usually very accurate. Once I did get "stuck" with a poorly rated prof who turned out to be one of the best teachers I've ever met. He was a total genius and it was simply lost on the 99% of the students who are complete idiots. 
> 
> Keep in mind too, I'm almost 10 years older than the people I'm in class with. No, I don't want to go to a keg party at someone's parent's house, thanks...


forgot you were so old

 :1laugh:

----------


## Dukkit

ratemyvagina.com

----------


## Ernst

> forgot you were so old


At least I get to creep on barely legal chicks all day while you work.  :LOL:

----------


## MaNiCC

> At least I get to creep on barely legal chicks all day while you work.


Owned

----------


## Dukkit

> At least I get to creep on barely legal chicks all day while you work.


you creep

but im the one who goes home at lunch for quickies

then home after work for sex all night

while your stuck in class... dreaming

----------


## sigman roid

> Owned


Mini i just banned you over there cos you live with the dingles

----------


## Ernst

Stuck in class... all 3 hours a day...

----------


## Ernst

> ratemyvagina.com


I knew it had to be real  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ernst

There's some busted ****s on there...  :LOL:

----------


## sigman roid

Afternoon Erns

----------


## Ernst

What's up, Siggy? Long time. How's things?

----------


## MaNiCC

Sigman you are an ass

----------


## Ernst

I want to do naughty things with her...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0jHn...os=1peuSpsnYHk

----------


## sigman roid

> Sigman you are an ass


I know but i have the power...hahahahahahaha

Dont worry im gonna go and un ban you now

----------


## calgarian

> creamy or crunchy?


creamy cause i never heard chick crunching while swallowing

----------


## stack_it

Damn we hit 40k on page 1k

----------


## stack_it

Purple headed trouser snake!

----------


## Knockout_Power

and 7K is like days away... next up, Haz's total to fall by the wayside.

----------


## Bertuzzi

Shit I missed page 1000!! God Damn!! Thanks for the heads up though Igi.

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Damn we hit 40k on page 1k


just snuck it in on last post

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Shit I missed page 1000!! God Damn!! Thanks for the heads up though Igi.


hang your head in shame.... -1000 posts for you

----------


## Bertuzzi

> hang your head in shame.... -1000 posts for you


 :Tear:  :Tear:  :Tear:  :Tear:  :Tear:

----------


## Igifuno

> creamy cause i never heard chick crunching while swallowing


Well spoke with true class.. that's why I love you.




> Shit I missed page 1000!! God Damn!! Thanks for the heads up though Igi.


I tried.. you're still a whorebag and you know it. 




> hang your head in shame.... -1000 posts for you



haha..

----------


## -Ender-

Reported. all of you

----------


## Bertuzzi

Anyways... I had a smile about this.... back to my currently fuked up world..... see you guys wehn I get this mess cleaned up!

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Reported. all of you


 :Haha:

----------


## Knockout_Power

now how should we celebrate this monu*mental* (and I stress the mental for our thread members) occassion...

WAIT... I know

----------


## Igifuno

I'm handing out reputation....

----------


## stack_it

I'm out for a little bit. I'll swing through later.

----------


## Knockout_Power

*Incredible asses!!!!*

----------


## calgarian

> I'm handing out reputation....


already got one and its bad....

----------


## Knockout_Power

> I'm handing out reputation....


can I have some for post # 7K?

----------


## Igifuno

Doubled you up KP.. for pg 1k and for post 7k... named master whore.. you're whoreness disgusts me..

----------


## Knockout_Power

and 1 for cal

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Doubled you up KP.. for pg 1k and for post 7k... named master whore.. you're whoreness disgusts me..


well make it triple... I own post # 30,000 and now 40,000...

----------


## Igifuno

yeah baby.. biohazard big booty bumpin' bimbo.. right up cal's alley.

----------


## stack_it

Kp you're still 300 posts from 7k that's atleast another 30 minutes of whoring factoring the 30second rule lol

----------


## Knockout_Power

need some HCG advice, do you guys pin sub Q or IM? Im going to start it next week

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Kp you're still 300 posts from 7k that's atleast another 30 minutes of whoring factoring the 30second rule lol


its true... maybe by thursday morning... Im really tired. I hate dropping off test, cruising sucks

----------


## calgarian

> and 1 for cal


now we r talking

----------


## Igifuno

"You must spread out reputation before giving to Knockout Power again".. haha.. 

I'll get you more you post/reputation whore... I've given out too much reputation and need to try back in 24 hours.. everyone got some.. even Bert (even though he missed pg 1k..haha..)

You donkey whores better be getting me back on some rep too..

----------


## Knockout_Power

do you need to be at a certain level to give rep points?

----------


## ghettoboyd

who cares about rep anyways....i was a whore before whoreing was cool....

----------


## stack_it

Gave you some rep igi but it wouldn't let me comment. Damn iPhone lol.

----------


## stack_it

> do you need to be at a certain level to give rep points?


Click on the scale in the right hand corner of one of his posts

----------


## ghettoboyd

i should get mass rep points for being here on the first day and helping make this a safe haven for whores around the world....not to mention i named the thread....

----------


## Knockout_Power

> who cares about rep anyways....i was a whore before whoreing was cool....


some people think its worth dying for... people are funny

----------


## Knockout_Power

> i should get mass rep points for being here on the first day and helping make this a safe haven for whores around the world....not to mention i named the thread....


yah well, I wasent here... but now I know who else to blame...

----------


## stack_it

I didn't know what it was til a few months ago

----------


## Igifuno

yeah I don't think the rep function even works properly from what i hear. .

----------


## Standby

i missed page 1000!!!!

----------


## Igifuno

> need some HCG advice, do you guys pin sub Q or IM? Im going to start it next week


Check out this video of my mom giving hcg advice... hope it helps. .there will be a website addy that pops up during the video as well. .check that site out as well. injecting info at around 7:45

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZiOAuXLivpY

----------


## ghettoboyd

> yah well, I wasent here... but now I know who else to blame...


its ok bro your granfathered in so to speak...plus how can i deny anyone the right to whore in this great thread....it was made by whores for the whores.....this thread is the ellis island of whoreing man....

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Check out this video of my mom giving hcg advice... hope it helps. .there will be a website addy that pops up during the video as well. .check that site out as well. injecting info at around 7:45
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZiOAuXLivpY


why is your mom doing infomercials?

and did she say the company was called hugecock?

----------


## Igifuno



----------


## Bertuzzi

> Nice boots.


They are very comfortable....




> i like your boots. got the pic from Cal.


That bastard!

----------


## Igifuno

> Same shit here... work stress right now is at an all time high for me, thats why i have not been spending much time on here. I hate this shit right now.... gotta figure some stuff out real quick.
> 
> Drink all the coffee you want.... thats what makes you grow.... didn't you know?


One of us should play the lottery and become billionaires and when we win we'll set up an AR compound with current memebers only. All the food and juice our heart desires.. an on-site personal doctor and hot ass nurses. Three fully equipped gyms, pool.. and a swing set.

----------


## Knockout_Power

just stopping in to add some sexy to this really ugly conversation... speaking of which, hey Bert

----------


## Bertuzzi

> One of us should play the lottery and become billionaires and when we win we'll set up an AR compound with current memebers only. All the food and juice our heart desires.. an on-site personal doctor and hot ass nurses. Three fully equipped gyms, pool.. and a swing set.


I'm way ahead of you.... me and my buddy play the lotto every week. Agree to split it 50/50 if we win




> just stopping in to add some sexy to this really ugly conversation... speaking of which, hey Bert


Ummmm.... Sexy.... you?? Ugly.... Me??? You must be confused you filthy whore face!

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Ummmm.... Sexy.... you?? Ugly.... Me??? You must be confused you filthy whore face!


very possible, this off cycle is really messin with my head... cutting isnt fun either.

----------


## -Ender-

crap

----------


## Bertuzzi

> very possible, this off cycle is really messin with my head... cutting isnt fun either.


 :LOL:  Ok, it all makes sense now.

Last night I had such a shitty work out. I was doing back and my forearms swelled up soooo much. They were stiff as rocks, ****ed my shit right up. I am gonna blame that on the Tbol. I massaged them down a bit.

----------


## Igifuno

> just stopping in to add some sexy to this really ugly conversation... speaking of which, hey Bert



Whats up big nuts? haha.. KP has a new nick name..

----------


## Igifuno



----------


## Igifuno

Themz are some big nuts too..

----------


## Igifuno

For X-mas time..

----------


## Igifuno



----------


## Igifuno



----------


## Knockout_Power

> Ok, it all makes sense now.
> 
> Last night I had such a shitty work out. I was doing back and my forearms swelled up soooo much. They were stiff as rocks, ****ed my shit right up. I am gonna blame that on the Tbol. I massaged them down a bit.


how mch are you running ED? just 4 weeks?

----------


## Bertuzzi

> how mch are you running ED? just 4 weeks?


60mg/ed for 8 weeks

----------


## Knockout_Power

> 


I like this one better... maybe I use it

----------


## Knockout_Power

> 60mg/ed for 8 weeks


thats what I gave my bro, worked not bad.

----------


## Bertuzzi

> thats what I gave my bro, worked not bad.


I dunno how well its working its tough to tell with the Test in there. I only experienced low back pumps once, I took some Taurine and Potassium and the subsided within an hour or 2

----------


## Bertuzzi

Alright.... I am heading back to my messed up world of work. I'll see you whores later.

Happy whoring!

----------


## Igifuno

> Alright.... I am heading back to my messed up world of work. I'll see you whores later.
> 
> Happy whoring!


Dammit all to hell.. can't you just stay on line and pop in every now and again like I'm doing? Don't abandon your post Bert.. we need you ..

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Dammit all to hell.. can't you just stay on line and pop in every now and again like I'm doing? Don't abandon your post Bert.. we need you ..


Alright, You talked me into it. I'll do my best to keep up.

----------


## vanduhl

> Alright, You talked me into it. I'll do my best to keep up.


gooday fello hookers :7up:

----------


## Bertuzzi

Duhlly.... whats new you slut bag?

Did you ever fuk your hair dresser??  :LOL:

----------


## gettingthere

Got a damn repeat 2moro for a college exam, 4 meesly % and they wouldnt pass me

----------


## vanduhl

> Duhlly.... whats new you slut bag?
> 
> Did you ever fuk your hair dresser??


lol!...dude i talked with my dad about that....cause hes always been good with advice about that type of shit.

my dad had this to say.. "never fukk with a married woman, i did it when i was your age and its nothing but trouble, theres plenty of other women out there"

i just stopped texting her after that....believe me...the urge to fukk her silly was there and still is...i know i can text her at any moment and strike up a convo and prolly bang her...and i know for a fact she watches porn and is into some hardcore shit due to a convo her and i had about bad angles in pornos....so idk man...i might have to take the risk soon...now im gettin a chubbie just typing this about her

----------


## Bertuzzi

> lol!...dude i talked with my dad about that....cause hes always been good with advice about that type of shit.
> 
> my dad had this to say.. "never fukk with a married woman, i did it when i was your age and its nothing but trouble, theres plenty of other women out there"
> 
> i just stopped texting her after that....believe me...the urge to fukk her silly was there and still is...i know i can text her at any moment and strike up a convo and prolly bang her...and i know for a fact she watches porn and is into some hardcore shit due to a convo her and i had about bad angles in pornos....so idk man...i might have to take the risk soon...now im gettin a chubbie just typing this about her


Advice is always good, but sometimes you need to learn from your own mistakes  :Big Grin:

----------


## vanduhl

> Advice is always good, but sometimes you need to learn from your own mistakes


exactly my thoughts....god your a filthy whore bert...one of the filthiest i might add

----------


## gettingthere

> lol!...dude i talked with my dad about that....cause hes always been good with advice about that type of shit.
> 
> my dad had this to say.. "never fukk with a married woman, i did it when i was your age and its nothing but trouble, theres plenty of other women out there"
> 
> i just stopped texting her after that....believe me...the urge to fukk her silly was there and still is...i know i can text her at any moment and strike up a convo and prolly bang her...and i know for a fact she watches porn and is into some hardcore shit due to a convo her and i had about bad angles in pornos....so idk man...i might have to take the risk soon...now im gettin a chubbie just typing this about her


God above....text her.....NOW

----------


## Bertuzzi

> exactly my thoughts....god your a filthy whore bert...one of the filthiest i might add


Thanks for the compliment  :7up: 

 :BbAily:

----------


## vanduhl

> Thanks for the compliment


 :BbAily:  2

----------


## vanduhl

> God above....text her.....NOW


i know...i think im gonna start back up again soon...im in need of a haircut too now that i think of it.......... :Aajack:

----------


## Standby

hey boys

----------


## gettingthere

> i know...i think im gonna start back up again soon...im in need of a haircut too now that i think of it..........


I have a girl like that too from college, that i know if i smooth talk her a bit i can get her around, but wont see her until september....so i may need to start texing her soon

----------


## -Ender-

banging a married chick is the same as making an appointment to be shot.

----------


## vanduhl

> banging a married chick is the same as making an appointment to be shot.


yeah..my dad said that same thing....but its sooooo tempting..

----------


## Bertuzzi

> banging a married chick is the same as making an appointment to be shot.


He's got a point.... I guess you have to ask yourself, Who's crazier... you or her husband. If you're gonna fuk with a married chick you better be one bad mother fuker so her busband doesn't come after you.

----------


## Igifuno

> Alright, You talked me into it. I'll do my best to keep up.


You da man!! 




> gooday fello hookers


duhlly.. here we are with the vanduzzifuno again.. two days in a row.. we're doing good.. makes me want to drink... 




> Got a damn repeat 2moro for a college exam, 4 meesly % and they wouldnt pass me


good luck gt.. better hit the books dude. 




> i know...i think im gonna start back up again soon...im in need of a haircut too now that i think of it..........


Ask her if she'll shave your ball hair?

----------


## Igifuno

> hey boys



Sb.. what happenin' capt'n?

----------


## vanduhl

> He's got a point.... I guess you have to ask yourself, Who's crazier... you or her husband. If you're gonna fuk with a married chick you better be one bad mother fuker so her busband doesn't come after you.


my dad gets his haircut by the same chick...ive been goin there my whole life.... i guess she was tellin my dad that her hsband gets really jealous....my dad said that the husband came in and after she cut my hair he saw me leaving and he asked her if i was one of her bodybuilder musclehead boyfriends that stoped by to see her.

she has been goin to the gym religiously for a year now and me and her talk about it all the time.....

----------


## GymHero

boom boom

----------


## GymHero

shockalackackaackaacka

----------


## dangerous dan

Any whores around??

----------


## GymHero

i finaly went poop

----------


## GymHero

to the top

----------


## GymHero

day and night

----------


## GymHero

swagger qt

----------


## Stigmata101

whats wrong with the bendy chiks

----------


## Stigmata101

........

----------


## GymHero

so hood

----------


## Stigmata101

pole smashers

----------


## GymHero

nagger beaters

----------


## GymHero

Wher is waldo

----------


## GymHero

How do you spell gymhero?

----------


## GymHero

What is a gymhero?

----------


## GymHero

Gymhero= Pretty boy swagga

----------


## GymHero

freak a leak

----------


## GymHero

never shout never

----------


## GymHero

shawty wut my name is

----------


## GymHero

Gymhero

----------


## GymHero

ballnn

----------


## Stigmata101



----------


## Stigmata101



----------


## Stigmata101



----------


## Stigmata101



----------


## GymHero

> 


name nao or gtfo  :Chairshot:

----------


## Stigmata101



----------


## Stigmata101



----------


## Stigmata101



----------


## Stigmata101



----------


## Stigmata101



----------


## Stigmata101



----------


## Stigmata101



----------


## Stigmata101



----------


## Stigmata101



----------


## Stigmata101

i love you cameron d

----------


## GymHero

Cameron diaz, when she was in the movie " mask " was sooo fkn hot... i must jerk it 6 times a day to that movie

----------


## GymHero

> 


jizzzz nuff said

----------


## Stigmata101

i want to be her sex slave

----------


## Stigmata101

she is my goto girl

----------


## Dukkit

i gots a V

----------


## D7M

> Isnt this gross, lots of forrest fires in ALberta right now, this is a shot outside my office window... there are no clouds and the sun is out.


oh shit! 

I know where that is!!

----------


## Dukkit

wait till i get 2 g a day of tren

----------


## qal92

> look whos talking... you had 1800 when I hit 3000.. now look how far behind you are.... shame and disgrace


ive done a lil bit today ive been able to relax even though i was suppose to go lift an hour ago haha

----------


## Bertuzzi

> oh shit! 
> 
> I know where that is!!


 :LOL:  I would be shocked and a little creeped out, if you did  :Big Grin:

----------


## Knockout_Power

> yeah same one were just friends but ive seen her naked and i head butt walls thinking abbout it haha looked sooooo tasty(headbutts computer)


this is so funny, this is starting to sound exactly like the girl I was talking about... we met when I was 18 and she was 16, we knew each other for a long time before we dated and ruined it all... I enjoyed seeing her naked, and not even in a pervert way which is weird for me

----------


## -Ender-

> sorry bro... we had a temporary void in whoring... wont happen again, I swear


I hope!



jk. actually it was interesting. I went back like four pages so I didn't miss anything. lol

kinda refreshing to hear someone preach lower doses.

----------


## qal92

> i gots a V


that shows ezekiels good for ya right? :7up:

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Meh.... I put my time in though. *Now I have real things to tend to*. So until they start payinbg me a $1 per post.... I have to work


sounds like what you are trying to say is that your boys on are are not important... now we see your true side... money hungry ho

----------


## Knockout_Power

> oh shit! 
> 
> I know where that is!!


Alberta, or my office?

----------


## Knockout_Power

> i gots a V


man, what size shirt is that?

you must have like a 28 waist

----------


## gettingthere

getting up at 6 to drive 2 hours for an exam will do that 2ya, on the plus side picked up some nice clothes....gone up to just a small now lol

----------


## qal92

> this is so funny, this is starting to sound exactly like the girl I was talking about... we met when I was 18 and she was 16, we knew each other for a long time before we dated and ruined it all... I enjoyed seeing her naked, and not even in a pervert way which is weird for me


i know what you mean dude ive known this girl like 7years she thinks im hot too so it antagonizes me haha

----------


## Bertuzzi

> sounds like what you are trying to say is that your boys on are are not important... now we see your true side... money hungry ho


Well, I cannot deny that I am a money hungry ho who would sell his soul to the devil for the right price.... but I never forget the important people in life  :Big Grin: 




> Alberta, or my office?


 :Haha:

----------


## Dukkit

> that shows ezekiels good for ya right?


fukk yea



> man, what size shirt is that?
> 
> you must have like a 28 waist


waist is 33

remember im 6'3 so looks smaller on longer torso

----------


## ghettoboyd

sup bitches and hoe's?.....

----------


## Dukkit

alright. off to the gym

later whores

glad we had this chat

----------


## Dukkit

GHETTO! 

had to say hi before i left

----------


## -Ender-

> fukk yea
> 
> 
> remember im 6'3 so looks smaller on longer torso


I remember her telling me that about you.

----------


## Bertuzzi

> sup bitches and hoe's?.....


Hey slut face!

----------


## vanduhl

> i gots a V


are they showing Imax movies on ur back dukk?

----------


## qal92

im gettting to 350 then training

----------


## Dukkit

> I remember her telling me that about you.


who?

YOUR MOM??

 :7up:

----------


## ghettoboyd

> GHETTO! 
> 
> had to say hi before i left


hello brotha'.... im always coming when your going...oh well see ya later...

----------


## Dukkit

> are they showing Imax movies on ur back dukk?


aww thats a nice compliment! 

im blushing

----------


## qal92

hahah my friend just asked what a grenade was....wheres haz when you needem

----------


## -Ender-

> who?
> 
> YOUR MOM??


no, HAZ'S.


LOL

----------


## ghettoboyd

> Hey slut face!


what up man, just got off work so time to whore a bit...

----------


## qal92

damn KP i wana go visit my friend now and shes at work haha

----------


## Bertuzzi

> what up man, just got off work so time to whore a bit...


I'm at work and just sneaking some whoring in...

----------


## qal92

reeds back in the house!

----------


## -Ender-

> hahah my friend just asked what a grenade was....wheres haz when you needem


Modeling underwear for the JcPenny's fall kids collection.







Mwhahahahahahahahah!

(i hope he reads this!!)

----------


## vanduhl

GYM TIME!!!

Hypothalamus Pituitary CHESTICULAR AXIS


(its chest day)

----------


## ghettoboyd

> I'm at work and just sneaking some whoring in...


i wish i could do that you lucky bastid'....the only computer i use is internet free cus they know i wont do any work....fukers...

----------


## qal92

bert when i see your posts i mmediately want coffee for some odd reason....

----------


## D7M

> Alberta, or my office?


your office.

----------


## qal92

> Modeling underwear for the JcPenny's fall kids collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mwhahahahahahahahah!
> ...


hahahahahahah that was a good one ender

----------


## Knockout_Power

> getting up at 6 to drive 2 hours for an exam will do that 2ya, on the plus side picked up some nice clothes....gone up to just a small now lol


I remember making that jump... I think it was grade 3

----------


## ghettoboyd

gal92 i love your avy...i just want to lick them all...

----------


## qal92

> GYM TIME!!!
> 
> Hypothalamus Pituitary CHESTICULAR AXIS
> 
> 
> (its chest day)


just saying chest day is boring right? :Welcome:

----------


## Stigmata101



----------


## Stigmata101



----------


## -Ender-

Reported

----------


## Stigmata101



----------


## Stigmata101



----------


## Stigmata101



----------


## Stigmata101

thats all for now whores...

----------


## MaNiCC

You homo's need to learn how to really whore

----------


## -Ender-

^reported

----------


## Stigmata101

abused

----------


## Dukkit

i gotta poop

----------


## Igifuno

Mornin' hookers...




> 


Aint nuthin' wrong with that... 




> i gotta poop


yeah buddy..

----------


## Stigmata101

> Mornin' hookers...
> 
> 
> 
> Aint nuthin' wrong with that... 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah buddy..


yah igi check out the girl with her own thread

----------


## Dukkit

all pooped out

feelin better

so what we got planned for the weekend whores?

----------


## ghettoboyd

> all pooped out
> 
> feelin better
> 
> so what we got planned for the weekend whores?


the usual...whisky and hardcore olimpic porn style sex with the wife....ahh good times... :7up:

----------


## MaNiCC

> the usual...whisky and hardcore olimpic porn style sex with the wife....ahh good times...


I envy you  :Tear:

----------


## calgarian

> the usual...whisky and hardcore olimpic porn style sex *ONLY* with the wife....ahh good times...


fixed

----------


## calgarian

morning assclowns

----------


## Dukkit

> the usual...whisky and hardcore olimpic porn style sex with the wife....ahh good times...


thats me last night

----------


## Older lifter

Hi Cal, Manic, Igi and the rest, not ignoring you but just real busy at the moment moving. hope your all well, chat soon

----------


## sigman roid

Afternoon Whore fam

Hello OL glad to see your ok

----------


## qal92

mornin

----------


## Dukkit

i didnt sleep alot last night

----------


## Dukkit

whiskey, ambien, nyquil and sex didnt even help

----------


## qal92

i never sleep alot....so thats why im a coffee addict

----------


## qal92

so ezekiel muffins or ezekiel sesame bread with my eggs this morning? or maybe even cin. raisin?

----------


## sigman roid

> Well I won one show. fell sick 3 days before another and came in smooth and flat and got smoked. Then caught a political placing in the last for sure. But all in all it was a good year and I learned a lot
> 
> Congrats on the win Reed well done mate.
> 
> Don't TELL ME ABOUT DIET!!! I know about diet!!
> 
> My diet is good. A typical day I wake up in the morning and eat a bowl of oat meal or cereal then for lunch have a sandwich on whole wheat bread or something quick at McDonalds then have a snack mid after noon. I then take my protein shakes before and after working out and for dinner its whatever my mom makes for dinner


Diet is spot on cant really help you there Reed sorry.

----------


## qal92

> Diet is spot on cant really help you there Reed sorry.


i see reed

----------


## sigman roid

> mornin


Morning

What country you in?

----------


## sigman roid

Reeds not here he just forgot to log off i bet you.

----------


## qal92

im in us man you?

----------


## qal92

> Reeds not here he just forgot to log off i bet you.


hes prob at mcdonalds with his badass diet

----------


## Dukkit

> so ezekiel muffins or ezekiel sesame bread with my eggs this morning? or maybe even cin. raisin?


i had cin raisin bread today

----------


## calgarian

> im in us man you?


He is in UK...I am the only CANADIAN here for now.....

----------


## qal92

> i had cin raisin bread today


stuff is so good i could eat a whole loaf

----------


## qal92

> He is in UK...I am the only CANADIAN here for now.....


so why does everybody give kp shit about being ugly? he look like sin?

----------


## sigman roid

> im in us man you?


Im in England

----------


## sigman roid

> He is in UK...I am the only CANADIAN here for now.....


For now, then the other 1,000 are gonna wake up and we'll be overun again.

----------


## qal92

> Im in England


ya like it over there?

----------


## sigman roid

> so why does everybody give kp shit about being ugly? he look like sin?


Yeah he is pig ugly

----------


## qal92

so you a fighter or you just into kickinass?

----------


## qal92

i think i ate 2k in the last hour ugh cheat meals..idk if theyre worth it

----------


## qal92

yeah im feelin nice and bloated...def worth it

----------


## D3m3nt3d

> so you a fighter or you just into kickinass?


I used to train bro, back when MMA meant u just took different martial arts haha. I would love to get back into it.

----------


## qal92

> I used to train bro, back when MMA meant u just took different martial arts haha. I would love to get back into it.


i love watching mma but idk if i like where its going or not with the ufc

----------


## qal92

well boys its been lovely but work in the AM catch yall whores lata

----------


## Stigmata101

this thread needs women

----------


## Stigmata101



----------


## Knockout_Power

just swuing by for a 20 second whoring...

----------


## Stigmata101



----------


## NattyR1

er?wer

----------


## Stigmata101

> pedaphile patrol has you under servailance


what?  :Shrug: she looks 18

----------


## Stigmata101

> pedaphile patrol has you under servailance


what?  :Shrug:  she looks 18

----------


## Knockout_Power

> what? she looks 18


Im not sure if the ink is dry on her learners drivers permit

----------


## Igifuno

anyone here.. you nasty frieakin whoresluts? love you mayh ai'm

----------


## Igifuno

I'm sa little hammered .. cracked open the bottel of rum. Did some work then watched Letterman.

----------


## Igifuno

do they run letterman in canada?

----------


## Igifuno

2AM on the east coast usa

----------


## Igifuno



----------


## Nicotine

i have the shits...ugh

----------


## Igifuno

Really.. I did earlier. been drinking more coffee than usual lately.. 

you in the east or west Canada?

----------


## Igifuno

Nice nippy..

----------


## Igifuno

You have great dogs dude.. I never really paid collies much attention until i saw yours.. this is my little dude.. he just turned 3. Got him when he was 8wks.. Maximus..

----------


## Nicotine

> Really.. I did earlier. been drinking more coffee than usual lately.. 
> 
> you in the east or west Canada?


niagara falls.

as for the dogs, thanks! i posted pics a while ago of them.

----------


## Nicotine

your dog looks pretty cool. love goldens.

----------


## Igifuno

> niagara falls.
> 
> as for the dogs, thanks! i posted pics a while ago of them.


yeah I remember your post on them.. they're nice looking dogs. They look really mild mannered too..




> your dog looks pretty cool. love goldens.


Crazy thing about Max is that his mother is a red haired (long haired) golden and his dad is a chocolate lab (short hair).. I love the way he looks. 

Hey do you ever give your dogs eggs? I've been giving Max a couple hard boiled eggs (minus the yolk) every morning.. I heard it makes their coat shiney..

----------


## Igifuno

My eyes are closing.................. gpoing down.. 

peace

----------


## Nicotine

i just brush the shit outta them, they eat holistic whole foods, and i walk em 1.5hrs a day

they are ok :P

----------


## Stigmata101



----------


## Stigmata101



----------


## vanduhl

im drunk

----------


## Stigmata101

im sober

----------


## big_ron

so ive just been given the word up by my girl about how she doesnt like me using steroids !

----------


## big_ron

everyones asleep again...bloody whores

----------


## DSM4Life



----------


## MaNiCC

> la la la da da la la
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-o9tj-xH1qU





> la la la la
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eOuMJjXdCk





> la la la
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUDWLp1yIWw





> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_eGXPzSzAg
> 
> la da da la da la





> la la la da (i like this one alot)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R36lBG17jbc


*Your failing as a whore*

----------


## MaNiCC

> so ive just been given the word up by my girl about how she doesnt like me using steroids!


Meh! get a new one

----------


## Stigmata101

mornin whores

----------


## MaNiCC

> mornin whores


Repost!

Keyra has her own thread created by the one and only Hazel

----------


## Stigmata101

> Repost!
> 
> Keyra has her own thread created by the one and only Hazel


oh is that her name.......

hats off to hazel..

its getting harder and harder to find virgin ass

----------


## calgarian

how can u KP???? i dont get it.....i would fvcked her 15 times in 2 hrs.....i dont get u man.....i would have ripped her in 2

----------


## Knockout_Power

> lookin solid kp brotha


thanx mang... trying to cut while not losing muscle. Dont think I'll end up as heavy as I hoped when I get to 10%

----------


## calgarian

> well boys ill be back in a lil bit i gotta go train dynamic bench day wooooooooo 
> 
> lata, cal,kp,standby


later Qal

----------


## -Ender-

fire crotch. 
The pale rider.

Yumm

----------


## Standby

lol KP ive had that getting sucked thing for the whole movie happen before too lol. its actually pretty awesome

----------


## calgarian

> lol KP ive had that getting sucked thing for the whole movie happen before too lol. its actually pretty awesome


fine i will try it.......but i will keep giving him pearl neck less.....FYI

----------


## Knockout_Power

> how can u KP???? i dont get it.....i would fvcked her 15 times in 2 hrs.....i dont get u man.....i would have ripped her in 2


what!?!?! its not the means, its the ends... I rather enjoyed it =)

----------


## Knockout_Power

> fine i will try it.......but i will keep giving him pearl neck less.....FYI


him? wtf bro.

----------


## Standby

> him? wtf bro.


lol was just gunna say something about that

----------


## calgarian

> him? wtf bro.





> lol was just gunna say something about that


thats why i dont post when I m too busy...mofo.. :LOL:

----------


## Knockout_Power

fair enough... DSM was getting excited.

----------


## ghettoboyd

i love pu$$y....just sayin'....

----------


## calgarian

> i love ONE pu$$y....just sayin'....


fixed

----------


## gettingthere

Is this the whore house?

----------


## calgarian

> Is this the whore house?


not today

----------


## ghettoboyd

> fixed


whatever man its still pu$$y and i love it...

----------


## gettingthere

Ok il come back tomorrow

----------


## GymHero

I love you but f*ck you

----------


## ghettoboyd

> Ok il come back tomorrow


you dont have to leave your welcome to whore here all you want bro....

----------


## ghettoboyd

> I love you but f*ck you


who are you looking to butt fuk?.....

----------


## dangerous dan

Its been a good day...whats it been like for you whores?

Dont tell me youve all been f*cking hot bitches? with the exception of kp of course  :Big Grin:

----------


## gettingthere

> Its been a good day...whats it been like for you whores?
> 
> Dont tell me youve all been f*cking hot bitches? with the exception of kp of course


Not the worst day for me anyway dan, even work couldnt really get me in a bad mood i dont know why!! 

As for the hot bitches? nah not today, saving all that for liverpool at the weekend

----------


## dangerous dan

> Not the worst day for me anyway dan, even work couldnt really get me in a bad mood i dont know why!! 
> 
> As for the hot bitches? nah not today, saving all that for liverpool at the weekend


same same i managed to keep my job so it was cool.

As for liverpool, its ment to be a descent night mate, my best buddies have been but i havent as yet, they all enjoyed it...just weather you can stand there little anoying fkd up accent they have going on...

----------


## gettingthere

Ya i know the accent is annoying but we'll get over that, we're going to a 2 day dance festival camping so that will be majorly interesting!! 

Where you from again dan?

----------


## dangerous dan

Creamfields!!! jammy cvnt!! i wanted to go so f*cking bad!

Im from sheffield palio

----------


## gettingthere

ya i know i cant wait, gonna be something special!! whats the weater like right now? god i really hope its not too wet!! 

Oh yes Sheffield.....United or Wednesday?

----------


## dangerous dan

Funny you say, just gossip from work but ment to be some big storms hitting us and what not, people over here exadurate things alot...we may get a shower lol.

And wednesday mate, hate the red and white filth.

Id ask where your from but not to clued up on ireland mate...dublin? lol

----------


## vanduhl

buncha WHOOOOOORRRREEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSS i say!!!!!

----------


## gettingthere

Definatly not dublin, i cant like that place as much as i try, im from the west of Ireland!! support Man Utd, lived in London for 10years though!! 

Damn weather as festivals, always bad when i go to them!!! still we'll have a good time no matter what

----------


## dangerous dan

duhl brotheeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrr.

----------


## dangerous dan

> Definatly not dublin, i cant like that place as much as i try, im from the west of Ireland!! support Man Utd, lived in London for 10years though!! 
> 
> Damn weather as festivals, always bad when i go to them!!! still we'll have a good time no matter what


yeah man just get wild. how you geting down here?

----------


## gettingthere

Flying from Knock in Ireland to liverpool airport, staying at someones house on the friday in liverpool then to cheshire on saturday morning!! i wonder would you know is it far from Cheshire to liverpool airport as our flight is real early on the monday

----------


## stack_it



----------


## qal92

cal in the park? you dirty man you

----------


## qal92

> 


HI! im qal :Welcome:

----------


## vanduhl

> 


dayum....sexy

----------


## vanduhl

> duhl brotheeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrr.


whatup dannnn

----------


## dangerous dan

> Flying from Knock in Ireland to liverpool airport, staying at someones house on the friday in liverpool then to cheshire on saturday morning!! i wonder would you know is it far from Cheshire to liverpool airport as our flight is real early on the monday


No mate, id say no more than 30mins drive, not far at all really

----------


## qal92

that pic cheered me up i was ready to break a door down 17 seconds ago

----------


## qal92

:Welcome: yall are a buncha whores filthy nasty whores

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Yeah, I always buy relaxed fit, and boot cut stuff. Still tight though. I have 26" legs, and a 32" waist.


roughly the same, 33" waist and 26" upper thigh... I stopped trying to find jeans that fit so I just get a 34 or 35 when I can find and wear a belt.

Or as the boys who have met me know, I always wear track pants.

----------


## Dukkit

> how was the Italian cuisine? Hope it wasent full of hair, some wops can get lazy with the grooming.


no way. she was smooth as a preteen. it was fun. she didnt just lay there. moved the hips. moaned in a sexy way (i usually hate moaners) 

her legs are so amazing in heels. ugh

now im hard again

----------


## Skyler

Track pants are like half of the clothes I own, lol

----------


## Ernst

I locked myself out of my damn house earlier. No car keys, wallet, or anything. Just $20 and a phone. Late PWO nutrition consisted of convenince store options: 2 muscle milks and 2 packs of peanut m&m's. I feel slightly ill.

----------


## calgarian

u guys suck at whoring this week

----------


## calgarian

my balls are hurting.........just saying

----------


## ghettoboyd

yabba dabba dooooooo.......

----------


## Knockout_Power

> no way. she was smooth as a preteen. it was fun. she didnt just lay there. moved the hips. moaned in a sexy way (i usually hate moaners) 
> 
> her legs are so amazing in heels. ugh
> 
> now im hard again


which came first, the chicken or the dukki?

----------


## Knockout_Power

> u guys suck at whoring this week


yah, Rosey and Haz dont show up for a couple days and I have work to do so nothing happens in here. Probably for the better, using tons of bandwidth... admin going to have to erase this thread soon

----------


## calgarian

> yabba dabba dooooooo.......


herby stopped by?

----------


## ghettoboyd

> herby stopped by?


of course hes my best friend.... :7up:

----------


## calgarian

> of course hes my best friend....


after ur Twin of course

ur wife knows abt this...right?

----------


## ghettoboyd

> after ur Twin of course
> 
> ur wife knows abt this...right?


ya she does we have a treesome every night after dinner....

----------


## calgarian

> ya she does we have a treesome every night after dinner....


she uses herby too  :Scared:

----------


## ghettoboyd

> she uses herby too


yea so what...it makes her horney so its win/win....

----------


## calgarian

> yea so what...it makes her horney so its win/win....


oh I know all about this dont u get me started the "married" one

----------


## -Ender-

> Ender you Mofo'er..........Im gonna get you...LMAO





> If thats the case you shouldnt have come in here end of..
> 
> Have you seen what Ender has done to my custom title?


mwhaha....MWHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!

----------


## calgarian

> mwhaha....MWHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!


how the fvck u managed that?

----------


## ghettoboyd

> oh I know all about this dont u get me started the "sexy" one


fixed....

----------


## -Ender-

> how the fvck u managed that?


I infiltrated his home while he was in the bathroom a little while ago.
Got on his computer and changed it, then slipped back out without being noticed.

----------


## Standby

whatsssss up

----------


## Knockout_Power

not a damn thing... sooo slow

----------


## dangerous dan

Im so friggin sexi right now

----------


## Standby

im so friggin bored

----------


## ghettoboyd

i love pu$$y....just sayin'....

----------


## Knockout_Power

> i love pu$$y....just sayin'....


it is fun to play with...

----------


## dangerous dan

> it is fun to play with...


really i forgot  :Hmmmm: ..wait..how the f*ck do you remember  :LOL:

----------


## Standby

been a few months since i played with one but from what i remember im very fond of it also

----------


## gettingthere

yo hoes

----------


## Standby

> really i forgot ..wait..how the f*ck do you remember


KP found a pu$$y to play with now... been like 3 weeks

----------


## Hazard

ah man..... im tired....

~Haz~

----------


## Standby

> yo hoes


thats abuse

----------


## dangerous dan

> KP found a pu$$y to play with now... been like 3 weeks


no shit?? this true kp??

----------


## gettingthere

> thats abuse


worse things have been said in here lol!! god im tired

----------


## Standby

> worse things have been said in here lol!! god im tired


tired.... go to bed then pusspuss

----------


## dangerous dan

> ah man..... im tired....
> 
> ~Haz~


cuddle? bed time story?

----------


## gettingthere

> tired.... go to bed then pusspuss


Very hostile in here this evening

----------


## Standby

im so damn bored i hate working

----------


## calgarian

Random chick

----------


## ghettoboyd

> it is fun to play with...


yes quite, and it magicaly delicious.... :7up:

----------


## calgarian

> well time for work


did u put it in her pooper?

----------


## hotpink

> would of slept better with you spooning me
> 
> im the small spoon of course!


you small spoon WHORE!!

----------


## GymHero

gheeting readyu to go lift you whores

----------


## Dukkit

So Im gonna marry HotPink

we've already decided

----------


## Dukkit

> you small spoon WHORE!!


i told you! i need that comfort and safety! lol

----------


## Dukkit

> homosexual activity already....this is unusually...normal in here


its a whore house

any whoring is welcome! lol

----------


## hotpink

> So Im gonna marry HotPink
> 
> we've already decided


Mhm. It's true =]

----------


## GymHero

hotpink keeps pm'n me free nudes!! I love her!!!

----------


## calgarian

> So Im gonna marry HotPink too
> 
> we've already decided


Fixed

----------


## calgarian

> hotpink keeps pm'n me free nudes!! I love her!!!


and the flirting start

----------


## hotpink

> i told you! i need that comfort and safety! lol


Where do I get my comfort and safety hmmm ?!

----------


## hotpink

> hotpink keeps pm'n me free nudes!! I love her!!!


Buahaha you wish =P there's only one person here that gets to see me in my birthday suit!!

----------


## calgarian

> Buahaha you wish =P there's only one person here that gets to see me in my birthday suit!!


dukkit.....

----------


## hotpink

> dukkit.....


good job

----------


## calgarian

> good job


thats the only way I know  :Wink:

----------


## DSM4Life

i have gas

----------


## calgarian

> i have gas


sholva can shove his thing in u....cant help u there

----------


## DSM4Life

If sholva corks me where will the gas go ?

----------


## calgarian

> If sholva corks me where will the gas go ?


burp????

----------


## DSM4Life

> burp????


Thats corked by Haz

----------


## calgarian

> Thats corked by Haz


u can burp on his dick........may be he like it

----------


## DSM4Life

Can my penis burp ?

----------


## calgarian

> Can my penis burp ?


its ur penis ...u can do whatever u want with it

----------


## DSM4Life

> its ur penis ...u can do whatever u want with it


In that case, come closer...

----------


## hotpink

> Fixed


haha i just caught on to that

----------


## calgarian

> In that case, come closer...


thats as close as I can come my d!ck is in the way.....i woke up with the morning wood and its been 3 days i got laid...i need a lunch date with the girl

----------


## calgarian

> haha i just caught on to that


slow this morning are we?

----------


## DSM4Life

> thats as close as I can come my d!ck is in the way.....i woke up with the morning wood and its been 3 days i got laid...i need a lunch date with the girl


 Where you want to go for lunch ?

----------


## hotpink

> slow this morning are we?


shove it, i haven't gone to sleep yet!!

----------


## calgarian

> shove it, i haven't gone to sleep yet!!


nice...wild night?

----------


## calgarian

> Where you want to go for lunch ?


i got a date and she has a van........ :Wink:

----------


## DSM4Life

> i got a date and she has a van........

----------


## calgarian

> 


sure..as long as it doesnt ROCK....while I am at it

----------


## Knockout_Power

nice van Cal... Im guessing you cant use that one, its too low to have the suspension compressed even more by your date... unless she's already in there 

oh, and good morning

----------


## DSM4Life

I did it in a van once but when i orgasmed this happened

----------


## calgarian

> nice van Cal... Im guessing you cant use that one, its too low to have the suspension compressed even more by your date... unless she's already in there 
> 
> oh, and good morning


there r 2 in there

----------


## Knockout_Power

> I did it in a van once but when i orgasmed this happened


wow, you can even see his head flying out the windsheild

----------


## Knockout_Power

> there r 2 in there


makes a little more sense...

----------


## Knockout_Power

Rosey, where the fvck are you?

----------


## calgarian

> Rosey, where the fvck are you?


in the bush cuddling

----------


## DSM4Life



----------


## calgarian

> sweet 
> 
> i need local canadian friends tho.


ahem....

----------


## sigman roid

I saw you cal...you been promoted

----------


## calgarian

> I saw you cal...you been promoted


saw that thank u now i can fvck skinnies too  :7up:

----------


## sigman roid

> saw that thank u now i can fvck skinnies too


I thought they only had fat girls in canada...lol

----------


## calgarian

> I thought they only had fat girls in canada...lol


i just chose to screw them we have skinnies as well....

----------


## Mr.Rose

Omg i just saw the sexiest man in the mirror!

This place has so gone downhill without me. I've been gone for onyl two weeks and i can't even recognize half the people here. Not to mention that qal has like more posts than me now!! WHORE SLUT HARLOT STREETWALKER CORNERJUNKIE CUMDUMPTER!!!!

sorry.. shit got out of hand there... forgive me... WHORE!

sorry  :Frown: 

Just a drive bye, i got an exam at 9am,  :Tear:  

love
rosie

----------


## Dukkit

hmm pizza

----------


## calgarian

hope u will do great in exam......

----------


## calgarian

> hmm pizza


i hate u for eating all this shit and still having like fvcking 6 packs mofo

----------


## MaNiCC

Goodluck Rosie

----------


## Dukkit

> i hate u for eating all this shit and still having like fvcking 6 packs mofo


more cardio sex will do the trick

----------


## calgarian

> more cardio sex will do the trick


and i do more wok then u do during sex lets face it fatty isnt moving by herself I had to do it...... :LOL:

----------


## qal92

mornin fvckers

----------


## qal92

rosie! slut better do good or ill outsquat you again

----------


## qal92

cal! you see my post for you or i need to fill ya in

----------


## calgarian

> cal! you see my post for you or i need to fill ya in


fill me in

----------


## qal92

:Welcome: ohh and hello mini and dukki

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Just a drive bye, i got an exam at 9am,


is this where they cut your nutz and you cough or the white glove test?

----------


## qal92

okay so i told you about the blonde the other night the one i blew my love juice on, welli didnt hangout with her lastnight i went to a fair with some friends and my bestfriend(the girl) brought one of her friends another blonde(of course) but shes about 5'7-8ish dd's and gorgeous eyes but anyways i might be hanging out with her this weekend

----------


## Knockout_Power

> fill me in


careful, DSM is lurking

----------


## qal92

> is this where they cut your nutz and you cough or the white glove test?


i guess id fail since my nuts are so small :Hmmmm:

----------


## Knockout_Power

> i might hang out with my wang out on her this weekend


^^^ loooks good to me

----------


## Knockout_Power

> i guess id fail since my nuts are so small


deca nutz?

----------


## calgarian

> okay so i told you about the blonde the other night the one i blew my love juice on, welli didnt hangout with her lastnight i went to a fair with some friends and my bestfriend(the girl) brought one of her friends another blonde(of course) but shes about 5'7-8ish dd's and gorgeous eyes but anyways i might be hanging out with her this weekend


u will break ur best friends heart if u fvck her best friend.....just my thoughts

----------


## calgarian

> i guess id fail since my nuts are so small


they just make ur dick look bigger  :LOL:

----------


## qal92

:Doody de Doo: OH and the bestpart! she hasa boyfriend lmao but she was latched onto muh gunz last night calling me her boyfriend

----------


## Knockout_Power

hurry Cal, one more for 24K

----------


## qal92

> deca nutz?


shrunken from current cycle sust and drol atm but my good friend hcg is on hand for pct

----------


## MaNiCC

> cal! you see my post for you or i need to fill ya in


Morning Qal

----------


## Knockout_Power

> shrunken from current cycle *sust* and drol atm but my good friend hcg is on hand for pct


shit, hope her boyfriend doesnt find out what a great fighter you are.

----------


## qal92

> u will break ur best friends heart if u fvck her best friend.....just my thoughts


theyre more of casual friends but that is somthing that good lean me towards the chick from the other night....but this girls boobs were so awesome :7up:

----------


## sigman roid

hello my names sig and im a pig

----------


## calgarian

> hurry Cal, one more for 24K


thank you didnt even paid attention

----------


## Knockout_Power

I cant tell, is this a good look?

----------


## qal92

> Morning Qal


hows life monster mini

----------


## sigman roid

go cal go cal go cal

----------


## calgarian

> theyre more of casual friends but that is somthing that good lean me towards the chick from the other night....but this girls boobs were so awesome


but......she will tell ur best friend its a given........or ay be not but i would stay away

----------


## Knockout_Power

> hello my names sig and im a pig


is that like being Pig Ugly? Im told I resemble that by some douche

----------


## qal92

> thank you didnt even paid attention


hurry cal 24001

----------


## vanduhl

fukkkk whys it gotta be 2 in the morn here...i wanna be upp with a buncha ppl partyin my ass off.......oh wait...thats tomorr and sat night :-D

----------


## vanduhl

itunes froze.....grreaaattttttt

----------


## big_ron

> in bed? haha had to go there


you got shut down hard on this one

----------


## big_ron

yeah man love the mixtapes

----------


## vanduhl

> you got shut down hard on this one



ooooo...well thats not what standbys gf said

----------


## vanduhl

tehehe

----------


## vanduhl

1600 tonite.....fo shoooooooooooooooooo.....

----------


## vanduhl

im gonna be a whore til 1600 then bed time

----------


## vanduhl

VaginanigaV

----------


## vanduhl

yeahhhhhhh boyyyyy

----------


## vanduhl

fridayyyyyy babbyyyyyyyy

----------


## vanduhl

llllllllllD (_!_)

----------


## big_ron

im back jst doing some work in between whoring  :Smilie:

----------


## vanduhl

dayum i cant wait for the weekend.....gonna drink brass monkeys alll night saturday!!!!

----------


## big_ron

pink vagina ey? yum

----------


## big_ron

brass monkeys? another US AUS slang confliction

----------


## big_ron

u ever been with a black woman? i find it weird about there bits been all dark..in porno's of course

----------


## vanduhl

+





=





BRASS MONKEY = DELICIOUS

----------


## vanduhl

nah...me and my buddies call it purple with black ladies....ever got some purple????? black and pink is purple when mixed....yeehawww

----------


## vanduhl

ive never had any pruple....had skype sex, phone sex, sexted and sent emails back and forth with a sexy blackchick from lousiana.....gotta vist her sometime...shes wild.....the things we talked about doing....hahahahahaha

----------


## vanduhl

then once the brass monkeys have been consumed....i head to daaaa barss with my niccas

----------


## vanduhl

when consuming a brass monkey remembr to drink to the label before adding OJ!!!!!!!! very important...makes it perfect

----------


## big_ron

> +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =
> 
> 
> ...


haha thanks for the effort

----------


## vanduhl

no prob bro......try one sum time.....very good

----------


## big_ron

> ive never had any pruple....had skype sex, phone sex, sexted and sent emails back and forth with a sexy blackchick from lousiana.....gotta vist her sometime...shes wild.....the things we talked about doing....hahahahahaha


haha thats funny as! gunna introduce it to AUS, im the importer for the slang purple for black *****. thanks for that 1!

----------


## vanduhl

mmmm im thirsty jus lookin at it

----------


## big_ron

we dont have 40's over here  :Frown:  cant be gansta

----------


## vanduhl

> haha thats funny as! gunna introduce it to AUS, im the importer for the slang purple for black *****. thanks for that 1!


hahhaha ....one of my buddies told me that one time...i lived in Long Island with him and we would go out and there was this one club we went to filled with black girls....


he goes "looks like were gettin some purple tonight"


never forgot him sayin that...i laughed my ass off

----------


## big_ron

u would have do drink alot to get pissed when u water it down with OJ

----------


## vanduhl

> we dont have 40's over here  cant be gansta


thats proposturous!!!!

----------


## big_ron

> hahhaha ....one of my buddies told me that one time...i lived in Long Island with him and we would go out and there was this one club we went to filled with black girls....
> 
> 
> he goes "looks like were gettin some purple tonight"
> 
> 
> never forgot him sayin that...i laughed my ass off


classic call  :Smilie:

----------


## vanduhl

nahhh its malt liquor...that shit will seize ur brain cells up quicker than rum n cokes.....its nastyyy stuff

----------


## big_ron

> thats proposturous!!!!


tell me about it, we have long necks ill find out how big they are

----------


## vanduhl

AUS needs 40s

----------


## big_ron

this is what we have

----------


## vanduhl

long neck? that was a nickname given to my penis by my 4th gf  :Frown:

----------


## big_ron

damn i dnt know how to post pics  :Frown:

----------


## vanduhl

> this is what we have


bad pic...try another

----------


## big_ron

im out! catchyas soon

----------


## vanduhl

copy image address
if its a long ass url full of shit like the last one u put up it wont work.....

----------


## Harry Manback

> how about master?


Of puppets?

----------


## Standby

> Damnit, I always wanted to be in someones' sig...seriously.


well just know you would be if i could haha.


and qal theres always next week. lets hear the fatty story

----------


## Standby

you should be happy qal he referred to you as a terminator lmao

----------


## Harry Manback

I must go eat now. I shall return.

----------


## Harry Manback

> you should be happy qal he referred to you as a terminator lmao


He's got some good numbers...way better than average.

----------


## qal92

> well just know you would be if i could haha.
> 
> 
> and qal theres always next week. lets hear the fatty story


yeah next week im gona get stupid on deads but anyways to the story....same heavy chick as described earlier....and this is the only thing relatively close bad ive done to a bro, but one of my friends weighs 130somethin lmao was talking to this chick and they stopped talking like 3 days before i fvcked her and i just fvcked her one night and that was it lmao i stopped talkin to her after i didnt even get off after 3 times in one night and she came all three times wtf but that was the only thing i actually felt bad about it lol andi was pissed at another chick that drove me to do it soo....

----------


## Standby

> He's got some good numbers...way better than average.


ya he is a 18 year old tank. cant wait to see his pics lol

----------


## qal92

> you should be happy qal he referred to you as a terminator lmao


hahaha maybe youre right i guess im to much of a asshole sometimes lmao

----------


## qal92

> I must go eat now. I shall return.


eat and whore at the same time

----------


## qal92

> ya he is a 18 year old tank. cant wait to see his pics lol


wednesday if my partners dont puss out again because i was stoked to getem last wednesday....but im stoked about all week because wednesday im deadliftin heavy then thursday im driving to pick up some new bars and alota chains

----------


## Standby

> yeah next week im gona get stupid on deads but anyways to the story....same heavy chick as described earlier....and this is the only thing relatively close bad ive done to a bro, but one of my friends weighs 130somethin lmao was talking to this chick and they stopped talking like 3 days before i fvcked her and i just fvcked her one night and that was it lmao i stopped talkin to her after i didnt even get off after 3 times in one night and she came all three times wtf but that was the only thing i actually felt bad about it lol andi was pissed at another chick that drove me to do it soo....


lmao nice. i know a guy that no lie was fvcking a huge i mean huge fatty and couldnt get hard so he pulled out a penthouse and laid it over her stomach lmfao

----------


## Standby

> wednesday if my partners dont puss out again because i was stoked to getem last wednesday....but im stoked about all week because wednesday im deadliftin heavy then thursday im driving to pick up some new bars and alota chains


i never really understood the whole chains and bands and stuff you powerlifters do lol

----------


## Standby

brb sh*t break

----------


## qal92

> lmao nice. I know a guy that no lie was fvcking a huge i mean huge fatty and couldnt get hard so he pulled out a penthouse and laid it over her stomach lmfao


lmao!!!!

----------


## qal92

> brb sh*t break


okay but im gona give you a short lesson on chains and bands and im nota genius so i might sound likea tard...louie simmons describes the bands as bringing you down faster then gravity intends,over speed essentrics...and as you come up the higher you get the heavier it gets so it teaches you to explode also or you wont lock out,i use band tension from 100lbs-350lbs and im still raw atm, rosey is a smart ass he might be able to explain better but bands are brutal and they help with strength but i would not advise someone who doesnt already have good lifts to use them because what are they suppose to use later to propel to the next level because all the westside guys strongly encourage bands and chains and well westside is the bestside imo. now for chains well chains are constantly moving swinging and justa pain in the ass to stabilize so requires brute strength imo and also the same concept applys as the bands they get heavier as you come up becasue the chains are coming back off the ground andd you can even hang them on a squat bar to where they dont touch the ground to where they are swinging weight so it forces you to stay tight on the entire part of the lift or you will fall on your face or ass. and with these two things it adds variety to a powerlifters training to help prevent fatigue of the central nervous system and the mind because its alot mental because what if you did the same lifts all the time? youd get tired mentally and your cns would be shot thats why you need to change things up with resistance,bars,box heights,grips,stances,etc to make continual strength progress year around imo.....so i might sound like a retard and make no since but i know how to train and get strong ill leave the scientific shit to the gurus who actually lift weights and have major accomplishments like louie simmons

----------


## qal92

ugh to much ezekiel cereal....i might have to shit

----------


## Harry Manback

> ugh to much ezekiel cereal....i might have to shit


Is ezekiel cereal any good?

----------


## Standby

> okay but im gona give you a short lesson on chains and bands and im nota genius so i might sound likea tard...louie simmons describes the bands as bringing you down faster then gravity intends,over speed essentrics...and as you come up the higher you get the heavier it gets so it teaches you to explode also or you wont lock out,i use band tension from 100lbs-350lbs and im still raw atm, rosey is a smart ass he might be able to explain better but bands are brutal and they help with strength but i would not advise someone who doesnt already have good lifts to use them because what are they suppose to use later to propel to the next level because all the westside guys strongly encourage bands and chains and well westside is the bestside imo. now for chains well chains are constantly moving swinging and justa pain in the ass to stabilize so requires brute strength imo and also the same concept applys as the bands they get heavier as you come up becasue the chains are coming back off the ground andd you can even hang them on a squat bar to where they dont touch the ground to where they are swinging weight so it forces you to stay tight on the entire part of the lift or you will fall on your face or ass. and with these two things it adds variety to a powerlifters training to help prevent fatigue of the central nervous system and the mind because its alot mental because what if you did the same lifts all the time? youd get tired mentally and your cns would be shot thats why you need to change things up with resistance,bars,box heights,grips,stances,etc to make continual strength progress year around imo.....so i might sound like a retard and make no since but i know how to train and get strong ill leave the scientific shit to the gurus who actually lift weights and have major accomplishments like louie simmons


i get what your saying. thanks alot for that info im glad i know this now. but my shift is done. bar time lol gunna try o get a fatty for cal. peace guys

----------


## qal92

> i get what your saying. thanks alot for that info im glad i know this now. but my shift is done. bar time lol gunna try o get a fatty for cal. peace guys


pce dog

----------


## qal92

> Is ezekiel cereal any good?


hell yeah i put a lil splenda on it and eat it dry

----------


## qal92

i feel better

----------


## Harry Manback

> hell yeah i put a lil splenda on it and eat it dry


I did a quick google search. I've never had it before. What's a good brand, ezekiel 4:9 keeps popping up

----------


## qal92

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4dTf...eature=related

i use the same band setup for the deadlift cept i use monster minis not minis

----------


## qal92

> I did a quick google search. I've never had it before. What's a good brand, ezekiel 4:9 keeps popping up


its made by food for life, thats the company but all their stuff is good...best carbs you can eat imo

----------


## qal92

well boys im out

----------


## Harry Manback

See ya pal

----------


## Nicotine

wicked chest workout tonight

woohaw

----------


## big_ron

whats up guys!

----------


## big_ron

anyone here again
?

----------


## big_ron

damn talking to myself again!

----------


## big_ron

im always lonly 
1

----------


## big_ron

when do i become an anabolic member? im just a normal one

----------


## big_ron

now please?

----------


## big_ron

hgmmm okay hasnt changed, how about now?

----------


## big_ron

who moderates this shit????

----------


## big_ron

i want to! can i ?

----------


## big_ron

man i talk some shiiit, dont know why i bother coming on, no ones ever here!

----------


## big_ron

maybe ill do some light reading

----------


## big_ron

who here uses facebook?

----------


## big_ron

i do, its a biiig time waster!

----------


## big_ron

im posting threads left right and center

----------


## big_ron

hmm should listen to some young buck, that dirty south sound

----------


## big_ron

fig, charlie6 are u ever gunna talk?

----------


## MaNiCC

Im the mofoin pimp around here

----------


## dangerous dan

> Im the mofoin gimp around here


 :Haha: 

manicc please

----------


## DCI

What up all?

----------


## MaNiCC

> manicc please


nar then fat lad... dont start  :Big Grin:

----------


## Stigmata101

g-strings and thongs

----------


## Stigmata101

panties for breakfast then boobies for lunch

----------


## Stigmata101



----------


## Stigmata101



----------


## dangerous dan

> nar then fat lad... dont start


dunt come in ere, gin it bigun wi me, thas only a babbi. al come straight rand dingleville and gi theee a clip lad

----------


## dangerous dan

why does my bellend itch

----------


## DCI

Flange.

----------


## MaNiCC

> dunt come in ere, gin it bigun wi me, thas only a babbi. al come straight rand dingleville and gi theee a clip lad


 :Haha:  ive had more trouble on toilet son

----------


## Stigmata101

WTF

----------


## DCI

KP got a tit job :P

----------


## qal92

mornin assholes

----------


## DCI

Dinner time here  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Stigmata101

this is so true

----------


## qal92

> nar then fat lad... dont start


im sexy just sayin

----------


## qal92

> Dinner time here


hahaha damn...im drinkin coffee :Haha:

----------


## qal92

> this is so true


i love sluts

----------


## DCI

Lol, I know  :Big Grin:  What coffee ya drinking?

----------


## qal92

mmmmmmmm sluts

----------


## qal92

> Lol, I know  What coffee ya drinking?


folgers! lil splenda anda lil cream....but really i like coffee in general unless its just that cold nasty ass shit from a cheap resturaunt

----------


## qal92

more coffeeeeeee

----------


## Stigmata101



----------


## Stigmata101

shes all kind of big

----------


## Stigmata101

qal i got lots of skinny chicks but you said you don't like them

----------


## Stigmata101



----------


## Stigmata101



----------


## qal92

> qal i got lots of skinny chicks but you said you don't like them


hhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!! stig dont bea ass lmfao thats just not funny even though im laughing....150lbers!

----------


## Older lifter

Hey guys, hope your all well,I have not been chatting much as i have just finished moving but now have a case of "Dengue fever" fcuking tipical.....lol, anyhow, have a good day all...

----------


## qal92

> 


more my style

----------


## qal92

> Hey guys, hope your all well,I have not been chatting much as i have just finished moving but now have a case of "Dengue fever" fcuking tipical.....lol, anyhow, have a good day all...


get to feelin better

----------


## qal92

i woke up this morning and decided i need to work on my bench more....i need to press 500 bitches RAW!!!!

----------


## qal92

bahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## Stigmata101

> Hey guys, hope your all well,I have not been chatting much as i have just finished moving but now have a case of "Dengue fever" fcuking tipical.....lol, anyhow, have a good day all...


hey OL I read your interview with marcus......it was really good....hope you get better

----------


## Stigmata101

no fatties

----------


## qal92

> went for lunch with my middle brother... he is leaving today... moving to another part of the country


ive moved 6?i lost count, times growing up and im 18 now

----------


## Knockout_Power

> I wanna have one big AR party..... i'd like all you guys to go and chill in vegas for olympia weekend.....
> 
> ~Haz~


you going? I'd be down for that... sept 24,25

----------


## Knockout_Power

just in time to have a nasty body destroying weekend right before going back on cycle... awesome

----------


## qal92

> just in time to have a nasty body destroying weekend right before going back on cycle... awesome


and im on pct thatd be wonderful...

----------


## qal92

> trying to cut, but not putting the effort in to be honest. Ate crap all weekend, not one clean meal. I have 4 more weeks till my 40 day cycle and I want to be sub 10%... good luck if I stay like this


ehh cutting fats not bad i wish putting on muscle was that easy but you can do it your lookin boss

----------


## qal92

so whos gona win the olympia this year i havent kept up with bodybuildin lately

----------


## Hazard

> you going? I'd be down for that... sept 24,25


I almost got the plane tickets to go..... didn't tho. Maybe next year..... I really wanna go tho.




> just in time to have a nasty body destroying weekend right before going back on cycle... awesome


I guarantee you - I had a worse body destroying weekend then you did..... you have nooooooo idea lol! I'm done with that tho for a while now.....

~Haz~

----------


## Hazard

> so whos gona win the olympia this year i havent kept up with bodybuildin lately


I saw kai green's 5 week out pics..... he's got MASSIVE gyno..... both nips

~Haz~

----------


## Knockout_Power

> I almost got the plane tickets to go..... didn't tho. Maybe next year..... I really wanna go tho.
> 
> 
> 
> I guarantee you - I had a worse body destroying weekend then you did..... you have nooooooo idea lol! I'm done with that tho for a while now.....
> 
> ~Haz~


I was referring to how bad the weekend would be if we all met in Vegas for the O... none of us would be on here on monday. Half would not end up in the right state

----------


## Hazard

> I was referring to how bad the weekend would be if we all met in Vegas for the O... none of us would be on here on monday. Half would not end up in the right state


oooooooooooooooooooooooooo ahahahaha

well then..... yeah that would be a HORRIBLE weekend too! I wouldn't diet..... i'd probably drink..... and if I hit any clubs there it'd just all keep going downhill LOL

~Haz~

----------


## qal92

> I saw kai green's 5 week out pics..... he's got MASSIVE gyno..... both nips
> 
> ~Haz~


whata bout you haz you competin this year right?

----------


## qal92

kp i was thinking about what you said with your tris, you ever thought about using some powerlifting movements for the tris? ive put alottttaa size on mine hitting them harder but for more to raise my bench but my tris are def alotttt bigger

----------


## Knockout_Power

> kp i was thinking about what you said with your tris, you ever thought about using some powerlifting movements for the tris? ive put alottttaa size on mine hitting them harder but for more to raise my bench but my tris are def alotttt bigger


Haz gave me his tri workout... It seemed to help for the last 2 months, gained a bit of size but next cycle I will have to try something drastic to get them to grow.

----------


## Hazard

> whata bout you haz you competin this year right?


I would like to compete this spring but it's going to depend on how much weight I can put on this fall/winter. I'm not going to step onstage unless I know i've got a shot to win.....

~Haz~

----------


## vanduhl

Mini ... PM

----------


## SamTHorn



----------


## SamTHorn



----------


## SamTHorn



----------


## Hazard

> 


I used to have the "Frustration fixed" gif where the scissors cut all the way through  :LOL: 

They were some nices ta-ta's!

~Haz~

----------


## Hazard

^^^^ yep there it is..... but yah can't post it lol..... glad I saw them while I can.....

~Haz~

----------


## -Ender-

> [dl.dropbox.com/u/8006545/xxx_sexy/frustration_fixed[/IMG]


I'd edit the post.

I can hear the whistle of the banhammer as it's beginning to fall.

----------


## vanduhl

Haz, can u PM me kai greenes 5 wk out pix??

----------


## Hazard

> I'd edit the post.
> 
> I can hear the whistle of the banhammer as it's beginning to fall.


I'd just like to say that it's not like we don't want to see those gorgeous fun bags..... but rules is rules.....

~Haz~

----------


## -Ender-

> Haz, can u PM me kai greenes 5 wk out pix??


yeah, me too. Or a link maybe?

----------


## Hazard

> Haz, can u PM me kai greenes 5 wk out pix??


My friend had it on his cell..... if I can find it on the net I will

~Haz~

----------


## Hazard

He was somewhere around 286lbs btw..... he took a pic on a scale

~Haz~

----------


## Nicotine

> I saw kai green's 5 week out pics..... he's got MASSIVE gyno..... both nips
> 
> ~Haz~


pics?!?!?!?!?!? where at?

i don't like the guy anymore.

----------


## -Ender-

> My friend had it on his cell..... if I can find it on the net I will
> 
> ~Haz~


that's cool man. don't go outa your way or anything. If it isn't easy, no biggie. I was just curious.
I don't want anybodys gyno to look cooler than mine.

----------


## Hazard

Here we go..... The gyno doesn't look as pronounced as when it was on my friends phone. He could zoom in with his cell..... but you cans till see the gyno here.....









~Haz~

----------


## Hazard

~Haz~

----------


## Nicotine

wow, that's pretty bad.......

all part of the game i guess.

im more of a phil heath fan now anyways. i like his attitude better

----------


## -Ender-

yepper

----------


## Hazard

> wow, that's pretty bad.......
> 
> all part of the game i guess.
> 
> im more of a phil heath fan now anyways. i like his attitude better


I love phil heath..... I also like roelly winklaar but thats cuz I have a personal connection to him  :Wink/Grin:  - yea he's an ugly dude LOL







~Haz~

----------


## Hazard

time to do chest/bi's - be back in a few

~Haz~

----------


## vanduhl

> time to do chest/bi's - be back in a few
> 
> ~Haz~


flex-off when u get out.....bar parking lot...heini's on me

feel the swell

----------


## stack_it

Hello whores. You guys want some cookies!

----------


## Nicotine

that's one big dood.

i just think kai's ego/attitude have gotten a bit ahead of himself from what i've seen.

sure he's one of the top contenders currently..but...... there was a time when he was humble. reading his interviews/comments made me not like him.

the 2010 arnold prejudging and interviews for phil heath - i liked his energy and attitude. when posing, he was smiling, having a good time, and enjoyed the crowd..... to me - that shows a real competitor who loves his fans....

----------


## Nicotine

> hello whores. You guys want some cookies!


i can haz cookie?!?!?!

----------


## vanduhl

> i can haz cookie?!?!?!


u want a Haz Cookie??? :Hmmmm:  :7up:

----------


## calgarian

> Hello whores. You guys want some cookies!


and some vagina please

----------


## MaNiCC

You not working dan?

----------


## dangerous dan

Noooo day off sonny...im chillin, going to shave thee old gooch inabit

----------


## sigman roid

Afternoon Homos

Whats going on today in the land of weirdo's?

----------


## sigman roid

Erns you here?

----------


## dangerous dan

Im about to have a full body shave...f*cking right doggy!!

----------


## MaNiCC

> Erns you here?


I know what your thinking..... i was thinking the same

----------


## Dukkit

oh hi

im here

sluts

----------


## dangerous dan

Later whores

----------


## Dukkit

sooo whose drinking coffee?

i am

----------


## Standby

hey whores

----------


## Standby

> sooo whose drinking coffee?
> 
> i am


i wish...

----------


## big_ron

drive bye before beeed

----------


## Older lifter

Evening all

----------


## calgarian

morning boot lickers

----------


## ReX357

Morning Cal.

How's C Town this morning?

----------


## Older lifter

Oh Cal, always behind...lol

----------


## ReX357

GP sucks ass

----------


## ReX357

I'm gonna go get coffee you f*cking whores.

----------


## Dukkit

coffee!!

----------


## calgarian

> Oh Cal, always behind...lol


There is a reason ladies call me ass man  :Wink:

----------


## calgarian

> Morning Cal.
> 
> How's C Town this morning?


it was 8C this morning and ppl are bitching that its cold.......fvck i am wearing t-shirt..damn

----------


## sigman roid

> I know what your thinking..... i was thinking the same


And OL :Wink/Grin:

----------


## sigman roid

Booyaka

----------


## calgarian

bullocks

----------


## sigman roid

Bollocks

----------


## qal92

skanks

----------


## qal92

ahhh back to class

----------


## qal92

btw....yall are sluttyy


ohh and hi pops!

----------


## Knockout_Power

work is going to get in the way again today.. what a load of BS

----------


## Knockout_Power

crap bag

----------


## LGM

Buy your own business... Then work never gets in the way.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Knockout_Power

Day 1 of 30 day cut before my blast... this sucks ass

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Buy your own business... Then work never gets in the way.


I own the lab... but works got to get done to get paid

----------


## calgarian

qal U LOVE WHAT I SEND U IN UR EMAIL....

----------


## Dukkit

2 more days till i go to this in philly!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Z_ze2XF9vQ
footage from a different city then i posted yesterday

----------


## Knockout_Power

pretty women

----------


## Knockout_Power

> 2 more days till i go to this in philly!!
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Z_ze2XF9vQ
> footage from a different city then i posted yesterday


you competing?

----------


## Dukkit

> you competing?


nah just watching. the party is being in the crowd. 

90 thousand ppl showed up to that one. 105 thousand to the long beach one

philly and NJ is gonna be insane

----------


## Knockout_Power

donkey balls

----------


## Knockout_Power

> nah just watching. the party is being in the crowd. 
> 
> 90 thousand ppl showed up to that one. 105 thousand to the long beach one
> 
> philly and NJ is gonna be insane


this si the onyl event I would actually want to be with one of Cals girls... sit on her and push her off that ramp

----------


## qal92

i did work this mornin though didnt enjoy that

----------


## Nicotine

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cas/1934117005.html

----------


## qal92

i need more fig newtons

----------


## big_ron

> i need more fig newtons


i could help see this thread so low on the list, it needs a big BUMP

----------


## sigman roid

afternoon

weekend whores

----------


## Charlie6

well last night was my very last shift at mcdonald's!!

and today i'm celebrating by working out and relaxing which i haven't done in like 3 months!!

----------


## Hazard

> well last night was my very last shift at mcdonald's!!
> 
> and today i'm celebrating by working out and relaxing which i haven't done in like 3 months!!


you coulda atleast mailed me a few thousand frozen nuggets before you left.....

~Haz~

----------


## Charlie6

yea dude, **** that place


but now i'm worried i won't make enough cash bartending. i mean, my shifts start at like 8 am, given people tip on food and drinks around lunch time but it's not like a night shift. but i'm still training....

----------


## ghettoboyd

> yea dude, **** that place
> 
> 
> but now i'm worried i won't make enough cash bartending. i mean, my shifts start at like 8 am, given people tip on food and drinks around lunch time but it's not like a night shift. but i'm still training....


well goodluck anyways bro hope it works out for you...

----------


## qal92

did a 410lb goodmorning today, just sayin

----------


## qal92

> you coulda atleast mailed me a few thousand frozen nuggets before you left.....
> 
> ~Haz~


hellz yeah, when i feel likea colds comin on i load up on the mcdys to keep weight  :7up:

----------


## qal92

http://asp.elitefts.com/qa/training-...id=127477&tid=

hot chick in link

----------


## qal92

http://asp.elitefts.com/qa/training-...127241&tid=148

another

----------


## qal92

http://asp.elitefts.com/qa/training-...127131&tid=148

one moh

----------


## big_ron

> http://asp.elitefts.com/qa/training-...127131&tid=148
> 
> one moh


whats going on man!!

----------


## big_ron

just eating some oats  :Smilie:

----------


## Older lifter

Hey guys, I have not been on much, first i had that nerve injury, then moved house then i got Dengue fever,,,, great period. But now i am off the Bali tomorrow and surfing for a week. 
Have a good week all and keep safe and keep well........

----------


## big_ron

and some eggs

----------


## big_ron

house dutys are needed to be done..out

----------


## big_ron

anyone on night shift?

----------


## qal92

hallo?

----------


## qal92

> whats going on man!!


i think were playing whore tag

----------


## qal92

> just eating some oats


i did too! mixed with egg whites and a load of splenda and cinnamon mmmm delicious

----------


## Knockout_Power

> you coulda atleast mailed me a few thousand frozen nuggets before you left.....
> 
> ~Haz~


man, how you look like that eating like that is a fvcken miracle of science

----------


## Knockout_Power

Vagina..... 

.
.
.
.
.
.
.

just sayin

----------


## big_ron

> i did too! mixed with egg whites and a load of splenda and cinnamon mmmm delicious


nah man i cant mix em together! did it once cos i was watching a ronnie coleman dvd and couldnt handle the taste, had cheese with it 2

----------


## qal92

> nah man i cant mix em together! did it once cos i was watching a ronnie coleman dvd and couldnt handle the taste, had cheese with it 2


lmao i dont even taste the eggs in mine though....weird lol how ya been?

----------


## qal92

> Vagina..... 
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...


your tris growin?

----------


## qal92

> man, how you look like that eating like that is a fvcken miracle of science


creatine

----------


## Knockout_Power

not yet, havent been to the gym in a couple days... my computer went down in the line of duty so I took the time to start re-siding my house

----------


## big_ron

> lmao i dont even taste the eggs in mine though....weird lol how ya been?


yeah maybe i should try mix it with sumthing else, been good just had a big weekend as it was my 21st

----------


## qal92

> yeah maybe i should try mix it with sumthing else, been good just had a big weekend as it was my 21st


happy late birthday!  :BbAily:

----------


## qal92

> not yet, havent been to the gym in a couple days... my computer went down in the line of duty so I took the time to start re-siding my house


hmm residing houses is no fun been there done that...my computer wentdown once..from excessive porn downloading......and btw im going to pickup a hot blonde that works at my colleges library, this chick is okay..shes maybe a 10/10 i know we only like 11s normally

----------


## big_ron

> happy late birthday!


awww fanx  :Smilie:

----------


## qal92

im full

----------


## qal92

> awww fanx


welcome!  :7up:

----------


## big_ron

> im full


of? im shaking again, u tryed clen ? u prob have not much need for it being a power lifter

----------


## qal92

> of? im shaking again, u tryed clen? u prob have not much need for it being a power lifter


haha ill send you a pm..youll geta kick outta this

----------


## qal92

> of? im shaking again, u tryed clen? u prob have not much need for it being a power lifter


all the shit ive aten today btw haha, im back down to 205 ****! ahh just water weight im still getting PRs...410 goodmorning today withouta belt

----------


## Knockout_Power

> hmm residing houses is no fun been there done that...my computer wentdown once..from excessive porn downloading......and btw im going to pickup a hot blonde that works at my colleges library, this chick is okay..shes maybe a 10/10 i know we only like 11s normally


sometimes its ok to settle for a 9 or 10... gotta take one for the team bro

----------


## ghettoboyd

> 


mmmmm love me the dirty bitches...nice one jbm..

----------


## MaNiCC

Morning Poop King

----------


## Dukkit

I need some basic info on the different types of fats and how they should be used by BB's

i mean theres essential, trans, fatty acids etc

i dunno what the fukk is what

----------


## calgarian

less fvck more fat on u

----------


## sigman roid

Speak to peach

----------


## sigman roid

> less fvck more fat on u


So all the fat girls dont ****??

----------


## calgarian

> So all the fat girls dont ****??


nah they just lay there......... the only move when i stick in the pooper

----------


## Dukkit

> less fvck more fat on u


you want me to get fat!!

your so mean! :Chairshot:

----------


## calgarian

> you want me to get fat!!
> 
> your so mean!


or tell me how to loose mine....DNP ?

----------


## Charlie6

> I havent started a thread in I dont even know how long. 
> 
> So im going to do that now. 
> 
> Time to kill some bandwidth.
> 
> P.S. ADMIN IF YOU FEEL A NEED TO RID THIS THREAD. THEN CAN YOU POSSIBLY ADD IT INTO THE WHORE THREAD? I KNOW IT CAN BE DONE. BUT LIKE I SAID. THIS IS THE FIRST THREAD IVE STARTED IN A LONG TIME. IM PROUD OF THIS 12+ PAGE LIL PIECE OF WORK. LOL
> 
> PLEASE AND THANK YOU
> ...



back to the olden days

----------


## Dukkit

> back to the olden days


bahah. and look what its turned into!! 

a fukkin masterpiece!

i single handedly took down the official whore thread!!

----------


## Dukkit

just visited THE MENS ROOM THREAD

fukkin miss that.so much fun

----------


## LGM

I'm a member on a few other boards, and love the "old vets" vs. the "noobs" dynamic. On another FFL/sports board I frequent, I've been there for 12 years or so, and it's not the same, even with the newer posters.

I find it interesting being on the opposite end of that spectrum here, having to "pay my dues" and all.

----------


## Knockout_Power

> I need some basic info on the different types of fats and how they should be used by BB's
> 
> i mean theres essential, trans, fatty acids etc
> 
> i dunno what the fukk is what


theres always Cals women

----------


## Knockout_Power

> you want me to get fat!!
> 
> your so mean!


Its a nice way of him saying he wants to have sex with you but you're too skinny

----------


## Knockout_Power

> just visited THE MENS ROOM THREAD
> 
> fukkin miss that.so much fun


probably 18 months since I was in there... you should start its sequel

----------


## calgarian

> Its a nice way of him saying he wants to have sex with you but you're too skinny


he claims to be my son...idiot.

----------


## Dukkit

> theres always Cals women


i was waiting for a cal joke

 :Haha: 



> probably 18 months since I was in there... you should start its sequel


hahah
would be entertaining

----------


## big_ron

sup fellows

----------


## ReX357

Yo. I'm still on my way to 3000. I don't even know why I'm doing this.

----------


## Knockout_Power

Wow boys, 24 hours and you couldnt even finish one page....

FOR SHAME!!!!

----------


## stack_it

Yup that just happened!

----------


## stack_it

What just happened?

----------


## stack_it

> What just happened?


I just posted!

----------


## stack_it

> I just posted!


What'd you post?

----------


## stack_it

^^^ that just happened!

----------


## MaNiCC

Doing much this weekend stack?

----------


## stack_it

> Doing much this weekend stack?


Resting hopefully. It's been a long week and I have the weekend off.


Any big plans on your side?

----------


## stack_it

> ^^^ that just happened!


What just happened?

----------


## MaNiCC

Plenty of relaxing while i can

----------


## MaNiCC

Muscles like these need their rest

----------


## stack_it

> Plenty of relaxing while i can


If your life is anything like mine neither one of us will get to relax tho lol. Something always comes up.

----------


## stack_it

> Muscles like these need their rest


That's what I'm gonna start telling girls when they wanna snuggle after sex and I just roll over to sleep

----------


## stack_it

I sure am taking a while to get to 4k

----------


## ReX357

I use to have split personalities, but we're OK now.

----------


## MaNiCC

> That's what I'm gonna start telling girls when they wanna snuggle after sex and I just roll over to sleep


Like your thinking, adding that to the quote book

----------


## MaNiCC

> I use to have split personalities, but we're OK now.


I am 3-4 people in one shell, according to my psychiatrist

----------


## Knockout_Power

I feel so left out... Im just one fvcked up person

----------


## Hazard

weighed in at 245lbs today..... wooooo! Can't wait till the tren kicks in.....

~Haz~

----------


## Ernst

:0hammer:  There's 3 ****ed up people here. Me, Smith, and Wesson.

----------


## ghettoboyd

drive by hoe's...doing part 2 of my mega-lawn sale today so i wont be on much....only did it for 5 hrs yeasterday and made 300$...hope today goes as well cus all proceeds are going to the ghetto gear fund.....oooooooh yeaaaaaaaa!!!!....

----------


## Standby

> drive by hoe's...doing part 2 of my mega-lawn sale today so i wont be on much....only did it for 5 hrs yeasterday and made 300$...hope today goes as well cus all proceeds are going to the ghetto gear fund.....oooooooh yeaaaaaaaa!!!!....


haha, goodluck

----------


## Standby

rosie i see you posting around the lounge!

----------


## Standby

this conversation is one sided!

----------


## sigman roid

Afternoon Boys

----------


## Standby

mornin

----------


## MaNiCC

Mini Mini Mini Mini Mini!

----------


## Standby

> Mini Mini Mini Mini Mini!


 :LOL:

----------


## ReX357

Can't wait to have my cycle all put together.

----------


## sigman roid

Afternoon Boys

----------


## sigman roid

Hey i said that already

----------


## ReX357

Who here holds their penis while reading AR? Surf with the right, hold your junk in the left.

Don't lie.

----------


## Standby

:Tear:

----------


## Charlie6

i do. i can also multitask in different ways but i'll get into that later

we had hail that sounded like it was tennis ball sized, i thought the apocalypse was happenin' up in this bitch

----------


## ReX357

F*ck this whoring to 3k thing makes me post some random ridiculous sh*t. I might get to 3K but at the cost of my social status at AR  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Standby

i know im always so tempted to just repost over and over

----------


## Charlie6

i hear ya dude, i'm just going for 1g

----------


## Standby

and over

----------


## Standby

and over.

----------


## Charlie6

you guys workin out today?

what are you workin' out then?

----------


## ReX357

My right fingers smell like last night vag

----------


## Standby

im just doing cardio today you?

----------


## ReX357

> you guys workin out today?
> 
> what are you workin' out then?


I am. But I'm a MMA fighter so I'm gonna go and do a bunch of strenght conditionning and some bag work.

----------


## ReX357

Standby: Whereabouts in Ontario are you from?

----------


## ReX357

Vagina, vagina, I wanna have sex with your vagina.

----------


## Standby

> I am. But I'm a MMA fighter so I'm gonna go and do a bunch of strenght conditionning and some *bag work.*


i got some bag work for ya  :LOL:

----------


## Standby

> Standby: Whereabouts in Ontario are you from?


windsor, i take it your in ontario too, where abouts?

----------


## ReX357

My dick is like an airplane... it gives girls orgasms.

----------


## ReX357

> windsor, i take it your in ontario too, where abouts?


No I'm in Alberta, originally from Québec City.

----------


## Standby

> No I'm in Alberta, originally from Québec City.


ooh i see, i went to montreal back in may for a party binge haha

----------


## ReX357

Girls love my sex moves

That I learned in China

I'm a sexual tiger

And I feed on vagina

----------


## ReX357

> ooh i see, i went to montreal back in may for a party binge haha


Good times heh?

----------


## Standby

> Good times heh?


oh ya amazing times lol

----------


## Charlie6

I'm gonna do delts and legs today....a strange combo

rex, how long you been fightin' MMA style?

and I also need a vagina...it's been like 8 months  :Frown:

----------


## ReX357

> I'm gonna do delts and legs today....a strange combo
> 
> rex, how long you been fightin' MMA style?
> 
> and I also need a vagina...it's been like 8 months


I'm originally a boxer and I'm kinda switching over to MMA. Did Martial Arts my whole life from the time I was 6.

Judo, Karate, Ninjutsu

But yeah MMA style I'd say about a year.

----------


## ReX357

I'm such a whore lately,

I should swab my profile for STD's

----------


## Hazard

> I'm gonna do delts and legs today....a strange combo
> 
> rex, how long you been fightin' MMA style?
> 
> and I also need a vagina...it's been like 8 months


I was just telling my coworker yesterday that doing delts and legs together is a dumb idea..... LMFAO! My issue with it is you're going to do legs and get all the blood flow in there and then you're going to do delts and move the blood to the opposite end of the body.

about the vagine..... you need tor eally do something about that..... LOL

on that note..... i'm gunna goto the gym and do delts and traps..... not legs  :7up: 

~Haz~

----------


## Charlie6

nice dude, props to you. i'm just tryin' to quit smokin so many damn cigs, then I'll feel good too

----------


## Hazard

> I'm originally a boxer and I'm kinda switching over to MMA. Did Martial Arts my whole life from the time I was 6.
> 
> Judo, Karate, Ninjutsu
> 
> But yeah MMA style I'd say about a year.


Judo's badass..... I hate karate tho. I tried it and hated the formalities and the structure. My 1st martial art was jiu-jitsu and then muay thai. Best combo IMO..... had a lot of fun times.

~Haz~

----------


## Charlie6

> I was just telling my coworker yesterday that doing delts and legs together is a dumb idea..... LMFAO! My issue with it is you're going to do legs and get all the blood flow in there and then you're going to do delts and move the blood to the opposite end of the body.
> 
> about the vagine..... you need tor eally do something about that..... LOL
> 
> on that note..... i'm gunna goto the gym and do delts and traps..... not legs 
> 
> ~Haz~


i've always heard that its best to work lagging body parts with legs becasue the hgh/igf/test thats realeased from the larger legs will assist with hypertrophy in said lagging part

but either way...go get 'em!!!

----------


## Hazard

wish I had those abs.....

~Haz~

----------


## Bertuzzi

I just took my first dose of AR's Clomid this morning.... that stuff has some bite to it.... left an after taste in my mouth for 45 minutes.... Starbucks handled that  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hazard

> I just took my first dose of AR's Clomid this morning.... that stuff has some bite to it.... left an after taste in my mouth for 45 minutes.... Starbucks handled that


Simple solution my friend......

8-16oz cranberry juice..... completely kills the taste. You can thank me later.....

~Haz~

----------


## gixxerboy1

whats up whores

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Simple solution my friend......
> 
> 8-16oz cranberry juice..... completely kills the taste. *You can thank me* later.....
> 
> ~Haz~


 :LOL:  Nice touch

----------


## Bertuzzi

> whats up whores


Whats up stranger?

Did you move outta of Texas yet?

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Whats up stranger?
> 
> Did you move outta of Texas yet?


no job fell through or tech postponed.

i had a ton of family shit going on so i havent been on.

----------


## Bertuzzi

> no job fell through or tech postponed.
> 
> i had a ton of family shit going on so i havent been on.


Ahhh... well thats shitty news. I am going to San Antonio in March.... look forward to seeing your as you call it "shitty" state  :Smilie:

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Ahhh... well thats shitty news. I am going to San Antonio in March.... look forward to seeing your as you call it "shitty" state


whatcha comming down for

----------


## Bertuzzi

> whatcha comming down for


My GF has a dance competition.... so I'll be there for like 6 days or some shit... As you can tell I am looking forward to it.... I have been volunteered to haul gear for her competition  :Smilie:

----------


## gixxerboy1

> My GF has a dance competition.... so I'll be there for like 6 days or some shit... As you can tell I am looking forward to it.... I have been volunteered to haul gear for her competition


sounds like fun  :Wink: 

to bad its so far id come visit you

----------


## Bertuzzi

> sounds like fun 
> 
> to bad its so far id come visit you


Meh.... oh well, I'll stare at the wall in the hotel room.... should be fun  :Smilie:

----------


## Bertuzzi

Where are you in Texas?

----------


## big_ron

morning Guys!!

----------


## big_ron

back on my bullshit today

----------


## Bertuzzi

> morning Guys!!


Morning?? Where the fuk are you?

----------


## big_ron

Australia!

----------


## big_ron

its 9am ere

----------


## big_ron

where u?

----------


## big_ron

i want a whole page for myself today

----------


## big_ron

can i do it?

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Australia!


Cool.... I'm in Canada

----------


## big_ron

bob the builder

----------


## big_ron

ahhh...is it really illegal to say cvnt over there?

----------


## big_ron

that would be funny

----------


## Knockout_Power

whores whores whores

----------


## big_ron

Too funny

----------


## big_ron

whore ready for duty

----------


## big_ron

iiii captain

----------


## big_ron

yes sir!

----------


## big_ron

no sir

----------


## big_ron

okay okay oaky

----------


## big_ron

its okay buddy...

----------


## big_ron

i like food

----------


## big_ron

do you?

----------


## big_ron

i dont know if i can be bothered whoring today

----------


## big_ron

what am i saying??!!!

----------


## big_ron

i kill it in here

----------


## big_ron

skillet

----------


## Nicotine

tired  :Frown:

----------


## sigman roid

Public enemy no1 is here

I cant beleive you did that

----------


## ReX357

Fixed a bit, figured I should generalize the condition a bit.

----------


## calgarian

> if (entity.hasVagina)
> {
> var calgarian:LowStandardsWhore = new LowStandardsWhore();
> calgarian.f*ck(entity);
> }


add if else in there if Vagina man made....pass

----------


## ReX357

if (entity.vagina == true && entity.vagType != VaginaType.MAN_MADE )
{
var calgarian:LowStandardsWhore = new LowStandardsWhore();
calgarian.f*ck(entity);
}

----------


## ReX357

If awesome was a little girl, I'd be going to jail cause I'm f*cking awesome.

----------


## MaNiCC

Lmao rex, 315 t go.....

----------


## ReX357

Hellz muthaf*cking yeah! I'm starting to feel better about this new layout. I just wish they would let me mess with the color scheme a bit. It's not contrasty enough and it gets really hard on the eyes.

----------


## ReX357

I might just make a new color scheme for the board and suggest it to admin. Not too radical of changes but something that's gonna look better to the eyes.

----------


## ReX357

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...w-Color-Scheme.

----------


## sigman roid

yeah the colours look kinda dull

----------


## ReX357

siggy, have a look at my thread in the lounge and comment on my suggestion.

----------


## ReX357

300 to go

----------


## calgarian

> 300 to go

----------


## sigman roid

I watched that film the other day it was on telly

----------


## ReX357

She want my PIMP JUICE!!!! OouuuuuuuuuuuuoOuuuuuhhoouuuuuuhhhhh
I think I need to let it loose!

----------


## MaNiCC

if she wants it why you here homie?

----------


## ReX357

It's a song by Nelly.

----------


## Bertuzzi

Wow... this thread is coming to a stand still.... this makes me sad..... Do I need to start posting almost naked pictures of women on here again.... I promised my GF I wouldn't but if thats what it takes..... I'll do it!!

----------


## ReX357

> Wow... this thread is coming to a stand still.... this makes me sad..... Do I need to start posting almost naked pictures of women on here again.... I promised my GF I wouldn't but if thats what it takes..... I'll do it!!


I really think you should.

----------


## Bertuzzi

> I really think you should.


We shall see  :Big Grin:

----------


## ReX357

So Bert, you gonna come through with those pics or what?

----------


## big_ron

:0ttiwwop:

----------


## MaNiCC

Morning Douchebags!

----------


## big_ron

So quiet in here lately!!!

----------


## sigman roid

Im here now im hungry again

Going to get some more food

----------


## sigman roid

Back again Mofo'ers

----------


## sigman roid

Wheres all the canadians today....you lot had a power cut?

----------


## sigman roid

Wheres hairy cal??

----------


## sigman roid

Siggy siggy siggy

----------


## sigman roid

Oi Oi Oi

----------


## big_ron

Im here

----------


## -Ender-

> Im here now im hungry again
> 
> Going to get some more food





> Back again Mofo'ers





> Wheres all the canadians today....you lot had a power cut?





> Wheres hairy cal??





> Siggy siggy siggy


What a whore!

----------


## -Ender-

> What a whore!


What a whore!

----------


## -Ender-

> What a whore!





> What a whore!


..What a whore!

----------


## MaNiCC

Afternoon Homo's

----------


## sigman roid

Whore master general is here

----------


## sigman roid

Ender is a whore no doubt

----------


## MaNiCC

Whats the sig doing?

----------


## sigman roid

Not alot mate gotta go back out soon and do couple things

----------


## MaNiCC

Skulls to crack?
scores to settle?

----------


## sigman roid

No it was to plug the hole in your fatties ass

----------


## Charlie6

so what are you boys up to today like totally?

----------


## MaNiCC

Whats new charlie?

----------


## Charlie6

nothins really new at all, just bartending not enough days per week so now i gots to figure out what else ima do. 

other than that, just smokin lots and drinkin a bit too

but i'm also doing my laundry today

----------


## Charlie6

whats up with you these days manicc?

----------


## MaNiCC

Just started back at class, so far its been boring which is good because not too much work to do.

Lay off the drink and cigs mate, there bad for you!

----------


## Charlie6

oh dude i know, i really need to quit the cigs especially! Some day soon I will wise up and make it happen

how many classes/credits are you taking this semester? just started back? do you guys do fall/spring semesters or what?

----------


## MaNiCC

Im taking Biology, Psychology, study skills and Health studies. Over here in the UK we start in September and finish around June

----------


## Charlie6

oh damn, that seems like a good load to take (no pun intended)

so you guys don't get much snow there i take it?

----------


## calgarian

> No it was to plug the hole in your fatties ass


i can plug their asses just fine

----------


## Charlie6

alright i gotta go do some homework of my own, i'll talk to you whores later

----------


## sigman roid

Later c6... now whos here?

----------


## dosXX

so sad

----------


## calgarian

> Later c6... now whos here?


i m kinda here Mr Roid

----------


## sigman roid

So i see cal....i need to whore somewhere else be back soon

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Edmonton?


Pretty much.... yah. I can't argue with that




> Cal you bitched out on berts present!





> i did...but wait till i see his skinny irish ass again soon who is the chick in ur avi?


I'm waiting....  :Big Grin: 




> You fags buying each other presents now????


I dunno what these fags were doing.... Cal was suppose to lick my balls or something.... fuken strange!

----------


## calgarian

> Pretty much.... yah. I can't argue with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting.... 
> 
> 
> ...


do u even have them????  :LOL: 

I need updated PM whats going on with KP.....

----------


## Bertuzzi

> do u even have them???? 
> 
> I need updated PM whats going on with KP.....


 :LOL:  Alright... I'll text your hairy ass

----------


## calgarian

> Alright... *I'll text your hairy ass*


thats not what u said while u were licking it  :LOL:

----------


## Bertuzzi

> thats not what u said while u were licking it


I just got a real gross visual.... thanks

----------


## sigman roid

Whats the matter with kp then??..He come out the closet?

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Whats the matter with kp then??..He come out the closet?


No.... Not Yet  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hazard

I was too lazy to make lunch earlier and now i'm starving..... FML.....

~Haz~

----------


## calgarian

> Whats the matter with kp then??..He come out the closet?


nah he just like to have sex with shemales

----------


## calgarian

> I just got a real gross visual....* thanks*


welcome

----------


## Knockout_Power

wtf, I see my name in here

----------


## Bertuzzi

> wtf, I see my name in here


It's been known to come up from time to time....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Knockout_Power

yah, I notice its done when Im not around... I guess thats the smart way... well, Im out... continue the BS

----------


## MaNiCC

One less canadian in here^^^

Thank fvk  :LOL:

----------


## calgarian

> One less canadian in here^^^
> 
> Thank fvk


2 are more then enough for u

----------


## RangersLTW

Whats going on

----------


## Bertuzzi

> One less canadian in here^^^
> 
> Thank fvk


^ This coming from a Limey.....




> 2 are more then enough for u


Ya, he sent me a PM once telling me he was scared of us crazy Canadians

----------


## Bertuzzi

I whored like a star to hit 3k and now I am a slacker.... I am ashamed of myself.....  :Frown:

----------


## calgarian

> ^ This coming from a Limey.....
> 
> 
> 
> *Ya, he sent me a PM once telling me he was scared of us crazy Canadians*


who told him we dont lube our d!cks before we do anal... :LOL:

----------


## calgarian

> I whored like a star to hit 3k and now I am a slacker.... I am ashamed of myself.....


u r not the only one who is ashamed of urself

----------


## MaNiCC

Im huge and scared of no tiny fvkers!

----------


## calgarian

> Im huge and scared of no tiny fvkers!


huge...huh...how tall u again 5'8" even KP got you beat

----------


## MaNiCC

you never seen lee priest?

----------


## Bertuzzi

> u r not the only one who is ashamed of urself


I feel much shame...




> Im huge and scared of no tiny fvkers!





> huge...huh...how tall u again 5'8" even KP got you beat


 :Haha:

----------


## MaNiCC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=igHpOrCQMis

----------


## Knockout_Power

How bout you give him 1K, me 7K and we can all be @ 15K?

----------


## Charlie6

> yes I'll hold the camera, but stop calling me that... you're scaring the ladies


on another note, i made out with two fat 45year old chicks last night, one white, one latina

it wasn't satisfying.

I think i'd bang them just for the sport of it tho

----------


## Hazard

Marcus..... you could almost be my dad  :Smilie: 

that sounds weird.....

~Haz~

----------


## sigman roid

Go on then i dont mind

----------


## sigman roid

That was ment for kp^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## Knockout_Power

> on another note, i made out with two fat 45year old chicks last night, one white, one latina
> 
> it wasn't satisfying.
> 
> I think i'd bang them just for the sport of it tho


look at that, the mere mention of a latina woman and Haz is next in line to post something

----------


## marcus300

> Marcus..... you could almost be my dad 
> 
> that sounds weird.....
> 
> ~Haz~


I could be, she was a good lay even for all those yrs ago

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Go on then i dont mind


 


> That was ment for kp^^^^^^^^^^^


well, if you insist.. I'll go get the white rubber gloves... Better not tell anyone

----------


## Hazard

> look at that, the mere mention of a latina woman and Haz is next in line to post something


LMFAO! yes sir..... I'm not even kidding..... i schrolled down this whole page and that word actually caught my eye LOL

~Haz~

----------


## Knockout_Power

> I could be, she was a good lay even for all those yrs ago


wow, he just went there...

----------


## Knockout_Power

shit... got to get working on this roof... you girls have fun, I'll be back on later.

----------


## sigman roid

> wow, he just went there...


He always does

----------


## sigman roid

> shit... got to get working on this roof... you girls have fun, I'll be back on later.


Later ugly

----------


## Hazard

> I could be, she was a good lay even for all those yrs ago



touche

~Haz~

----------


## Charlie6

oh snap

----------


## marcus300

:Smilie: ........

----------


## Charlie6

later tater

----------


## Charlie6

so anyways

----------


## MaNiCC

wait marcus has slept with Haz's mum?

----------


## MaNiCC

so thats why your both fugly.....

----------


## Charlie6

> wait marcus has slept with Haz's mum?



tehehehehehehehehehe

----------


## Hazard

> wait marcus has slept with Haz's mum?





> so thats why your both fugly.....


Yeah..... we've tried to keep it secret but eventually it was going to come out. Marcus is my dad  :Smilie: 

~Haz~

----------


## sigman roid

> Yeah..... we've tried to keep it secret but eventually it was going to come out. Marcus is my dad 
> 
> ~Haz~


He looks like he could be..lol

----------


## Hazard

> He looks like he could be..lol


He actually really is..... LMAO

Notice..... we have the same nipples. Tell em pops.....

~Haz~

----------


## sigman roid

> He actually really is..... LMAO
> 
> Notice..... we have the same nipples. Tell em pops.....
> 
> ~Haz~


I see gyno runs in the family then..... :7up:

----------


## marcus300

Thats all I need more CSA, knew i should of let her swallow

----------


## Charlie6

marcus is that some gyno in that left nipple, there?

----------


## marcus300

> marcus is that some gyno in that left nipple, there?


Fatty tissue because of the increased BF, or thats what i'm saying  :Smilie:

----------


## Charlie6

gotcha =)

----------


## marcus300

Is that one better  :Smilie:

----------


## sigman roid

See that avi is better Marcus

----------


## sigman roid

Unless you wanted more attention from Dsm

----------


## marcus300

did KP mention being interviewed?? or is he like siggy no testicles??

----------


## MaNiCC

I will have words when he returns

----------


## HawaiianPride.

Any Avatar by Marc will be good in my books (no homo)

----------


## Bertuzzi

Wow... the whore house is alive!

Marcus and HP.... Whorin it up....  :Big Grin:  I can't miss out on this slut fest

----------


## HawaiianPride.

My whore level is down, way down, lower then the economy. I need to remedy this.

----------


## ghettoboyd

did someone say slut....ghetto slut checking in sirs....

----------


## Bertuzzi

> My whore level is down, way down, lower then the economy. I need to remedy this.


Meh.... its an easy fix... You already have a high post per day count.... we can just pretend you're a whore  :Smilie:

----------


## Bertuzzi

> did someone say slut....ghetto slut checking in sirs....


 :LOL:  Ghetto Slut.... Nice

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Stop mouth fuking old ladies and you won't have to keep replacing their teeth!


Whats the big deal? Its not like I was watching Tv while bangin their mouths... besides I make money when they lose their teeth

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Whats the big deal? Its not like I was watching Tv while bangin their mouths... besides I make money when they lose their teeth


 :LOL: 

Hey.... I hear you're heading to Calgary today.... how long you going for?

----------


## calgarian

> Hey.... I hear you're heading to Calgary today.... how long you going for?


mofo never told me

----------


## Bertuzzi

> mofo never told me


I dunno if its for sure... Just heard it through the grape vine

----------


## ReX357

Ever notice this:

You're horny. You go through your list of potential f*cks. Send texts. Nobody answers back or are not available. Creep on facebook for a bit. No b*tch shows up. So you resign yourself and you jerk off.

Then as soon as you're done jerking off you start getting texts back and girls pop up on facebook wondering what you're up to. WTF?!

----------


## ReX357

Btw big_ron you're a filthy whore.

----------


## big_ron

I am not!!!

----------


## big_ron

> Ever notice this:
> 
> You're horny. You go through your list of potential f*cks. Send texts. Nobody answers back or are not available. Creep on facebook for a bit. No b*tch shows up. So you resign yourself and you jerk off.
> 
> Then as soon as you're done jerking off you start getting texts back and girls pop up on facebook wondering what you're up to. WTF?!


Patience my brother

----------


## bjpennnn

that girl in hazzzz pic so funny you guys seen the video on her?

----------


## big_ron

Rexs runs off as soon as i get here, that would be right!

----------


## big_ron

> that girl in hazzzz pic so funny you guys seen the video on her?


No. do you have a link?

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Ever notice this:
> 
> You're horny. You go through your list of potential f*cks. Send texts. Nobody answers back or are not available. Creep on facebook for a bit. No b*tch shows up. So you resign yourself and you jerk off.
> 
> Then as soon as you're done jerking off you start getting texts back and girls pop up on facebook wondering what you're up to. WTF?!


sounds like my typical saturday night

----------


## Standby

> sounds like my typical everyday night


fixed

----------


## bjpennnn

she makes the same ****en face in over liek 500 photos man no joke.

----------


## big_ron

Does she make that face when copping a cum shot? i wonder.....

----------


## bjpennnn

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyT7GfQZyNE

----------


## Standby

im lost lost in marcus' thread... lol

----------


## Bertuzzi

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyT7GfQZyNE


What a fuken loser!




> im lost lost in marcus' thread... lol


We all are....

----------


## big_ron

> im lost lost in marcus' thread... lol


I was never found in there! i just say random shit now

----------


## big_ron

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyT7GfQZyNE


Its not even a good face to pull

----------


## bjpennnn

girls are so ****en retarded though they all make dumb ass faces. but i love boning them so whatever ha.

----------


## Skyler

got 405 on bench tonight! my ass came up a couple inches but i don't give a shit! i moved the weight, i will clean up my form later!

----------


## big_ron

> girls are so ****en retarded though they all make dumb ass faces. but i love boning them so whatever ha.


Yeah they alright to root

----------


## Bertuzzi

Any of you whores good at diet.... lil' help in the diet forum.... trying to setup my diet.... check out the thread please  :Smilie: 

Thanks

----------


## Standby

sorry im no help bert. just a noob

----------


## Bertuzzi

> sorry im no help bert. just a noob


Well, thanks for looking at it  :Smilie:

----------


## Standby

i check out everything you guys say to look at even if i dont post lol. but im looking for results similar to yours and ill plan on doing everything pretty much the same, except i work out everyday mon-fri

----------


## Standby

and for most of the time ill be able to do my cardio in the morning when i wake up on an empty stomach

----------


## Bertuzzi

> and for most of the time ill be able to do my cardio in the morning when i wake up on an empty stomach


Yah.... this is gonna be a hard one for me but I am gonna try to get it handled for 8 weeks. I hate getting up early, but I can suck it up for 8 weeks to push for it.... then I'll cut back on the cardio to 3 times a day 30 minutes each time while on cycle

----------


## big_ron

> Yah.... this is gonna be a hard one for me but I am gonna try to get it handled for 8 weeks. I hate getting up early, but I can suck it up for 8 weeks to push for it.... then I'll cut back on the cardio to 3 times a day 30 minutes each time while on cycle


3 times a day cardio?

The empty stomach thing is great, i dont eat any carbs (only green veg) after 7pm, wake up and walk for 45mins X 4 a week, and im trimming down nicely  :Smilie:

----------


## Bertuzzi

> 3 times a day cardio?
> 
> The empty stomach thing is great, i dont eat any carbs (only green veg) after 7pm, wake up and walk for 45mins X 4 a week, and im trimming down nicely


During my cut I will be 5 days a week 45min/ed then once I start cycle I will switch to 3 times a week 30min/ed

----------


## big_ron

Oh haha thats fine, but you said 3 times a day! 30mins

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Oh haha thats fine, but you said 3 times a day! 30mins


 :LOL:  My bad... I didn't notice that  :Smilie:

----------


## big_ron

Haha you would be shredded in no time :P

What cycle are you planning next?

You just finished a prop cycle yes?

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Haha you would be shredded in no time :P
> 
> What cycle are you planning next?
> 
> You just finished a prop cycle yes?


Yah... I am just finishing my PCT now.

I will be running Test Prop @ 100mg/ed for 8 weeks
and NPP @ 50mg/ed for 8 weeks.

Starting in January. I am very excited  :Big Grin:

----------


## big_ron

Oh pct  :Frown:  i hate it

Do you run hcg ? i have never but im starting a dbol /prop/npp cycle in about a week, hopefully hcg will help me recover because i crash and get anxiety lol

Ed shooting? im going with 175mg EOD of each  :Smilie:  i think :S i cant remember my thread and now i cant find it :S

----------


## bjpennnn

you ran npp before?

----------


## big_ron

> you ran npp before?


No, you?

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Oh pct  i hate it
> 
> Do you run hcg ? i have never but im starting a dbol /prop/npp cycle in about a week, hopefully hcg will help me recover because i crash and get anxiety lol
> 
> Ed shooting? im going with 175mg EOD of each  i think :S i cant remember my thread and now i cant find it :S


No, I do not run HCG. Might try it in the future, just don't feel the need right now.




> you ran npp before?


No, I have never ran NPP.... this will be the first go at it. Why do you ask?

----------


## Bertuzzi

alright guys.... I'm off to bed. Peace out whores

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Nah its all goooood!


Excellent....addicted and approved....

I took 50mcg of clen about 45 minutes ago.... will I start feeling it at that dose, or do you usually need to wait till you start upping the dose over the next few days?

----------


## MaNiCC

Different for everyone mate, i think..... not looked at clen much before

----------


## Bertuzzi

Well I think I am kind of feeling it right now.... nothing major but it feels like the first day you start an ECA..... Love it  :Smilie:

----------


## ghettoboyd

did you do as i advised bro and find your average body temp before you started?...its easyer to monitor its effective ness this way cus as you take it in the days/weeks following you will notice the sides fadeing but that dosent nessesarily mean its loosing effectivness...youll see what i mean down the road....

----------


## Bertuzzi

> did you do as i advised bro and find your average body temp before you started?...its easyer to monitor its effective ness this way cus as you take it in the days/weeks following you will notice the sides fadeing but that dosent nessesarily mean its loosing effectivness...youll see what i mean down the road....


Shit.... I was gonna buy a thermometer today and do that for this week, before I started but forgot.... I got too excited this morning and just jumped. I wan't even gonna start the clen until November.... What do you recommend I do?

----------


## big_ron

> Excellent....addicted and approved....
> 
> I took 50mcg of clen about 45 minutes ago.... will I start feeling it at that dose, or do you usually need to wait till you start upping the dose over the next few days?


Personally i felt it on 40mg, got some shakes! haha i had to drop it down after a few days

You should feel it with 30mins

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Personally i felt it on 40mg, got some shakes! haha i had to drop it down after a few days
> 
> You should feel it with 30mins


I felt it about 45 minutes in... still feelin it now and it been about 6.5 hours since I took it. I notice the shake a little when I am text messaging or when I was ready a book my hand started to shake when I was turning the page.... I fuken love it  :Smilie:  I truly am a weirdo!

----------


## big_ron

Haha yes the shakes are awesome, they will go away after a few days at the same dose so you will have to up it :P i gave some to a mate before we went clubbing, our hearts were pumping!!!
I get worried that people think im on crack or sumthing when ive got the shakes

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Haha yes the shakes are awesome, they will go away after a few days at the same dose so you will have to up it :P i gave some to a mate before we went clubbing, our hearts were pumping!!!
> I get worried that people think im on crack or sumthing when ive got the shakes


Yup.... people who don't know me are gonna think I am a coke fiend or something

----------


## Bertuzzi

Check out my kitchen.... I am cooking tonight cuz I am starting my diet tomorrow.... cooking for 2 weeks all tonight..... this is only 1/3 of the food  :LOL: 

Attachment 111689

----------


## Bertuzzi

And yes thats BBQ sauce on the chicken... I found Fat free Sugar free BBQ sauce and I am gonna love it!

----------


## bjpennnn

> Check out my kitchen.... I am cooking tonight cuz I am starting my diet tomorrow.... cooking for 2 weeks all tonight..... this is only 1/3 of the food 
> 
> Attachment 111689


damnnnn looks ****en good

----------


## Bertuzzi

> damnnnn looks ****en good


Oh I'm sure it is.... I am cooking turkey now.... I am so excited for this diet, I dunno why.... I let loose for 11 days and ate what I want.... didn't get too carried away, except some days but now I am ready to go.... again!! 5 and half months!!

----------


## Ernst

Yes. You need help. First, send me all of your drvgs. That way they will be safely out of your reach...

----------


## Bertuzzi

Double post.... somehow

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Yes. You need help. First, send me all of your drvgs. That way they will be safely out of your reach...


 :LOL:  That sounds like a great idea!

----------


## big_ron

How does freezing your cooked food go? i would imagine it wouldnt taste that great re-heated?

----------


## Bertuzzi

> How does freezing your cooked food go? i would imagine it wouldnt taste that great re-heated?


Well its not as good as freshly cooked, but Its not bad. I don't really have a choice but to do it this way.

----------


## big_ron

Yeah i know what u mean man, i can organize my food fairly well during the week while at work, but weekends are a different story, i dont feel very hungry on weekends :S

----------


## AnimalJ

buncha sausage fingers

----------


## big_ron

> buncha sausage fingers


??????????

----------


## bjpennnn

Gunna try to catch some zzzz's hopefully my growth comes tomorrow so i can start!

----------


## big_ron

Whats the plan with the growth man?

----------


## bjpennnn

gunna work it up pretty high, then run 12ius eod and on the off days run 4ius for as long as possible.

----------


## sigman roid

Afternoon Girls

----------


## sigman roid

Im back again

----------


## sigman roid

Like thats something new...lol

----------


## MaNiCC

You haven't been here since yesterday sig!

----------


## MaNiCC

Any other mofo's here?

Canadians must be sleeping

----------


## sigman roid

> You haven't been here since yesterday sig!


I know that

And your point is?

----------


## MaNiCC

It aint easy been green!

----------


## sigman roid

You need to get back on your meds mate...lol

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Any other mofo's here?
> 
> Canadians must be sleeping


One of them is up now.....  :Smilie: 

It appears KP is spending less time on here now that he has a GF...  :Smilie: 

Good morning Siggy and Mini.... you filthy sluts

CARDIO TIME!!

----------


## Bertuzzi

Fine.... screw you too

----------


## MaNiCC

You still here bertski?

----------


## Bertuzzi

> You still here bertski?


Yes.... Just getting ready for work.

----------


## sigman roid

Morning Bertz

Did i hear you right kp has a GF?

----------


## sigman roid

Miracles do happen i suppose

----------


## sigman roid

Has she recently had her eyes amputated?

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Morning Bertz
> 
> Did i hear you right kp has a GF?





> Miracles do happen i suppose







> Has she recently had her eyes amputated?


 :Haha: 

Well, I am not sure if its official or anything but I think they are locked. Me and my Girl think they are perfect for each other.... She is my GF's friend and she is def. a keeper! SO don't fuk it up KP :P

----------


## Ernst

> I should be doing cardio because I didn't get up in time this morning for it, but I'm playing video games instead.


Add sex and it totally counts.

----------


## Bertuzzi

> im at work lol bored. and what video game you playing bert?


Retarded ass Modern Warfare 2 - PS3




> Add sex and it totally counts.


Did that already today  :Smilie:

----------


## Standby

> Retarded ass Modern Warfare 2 - PS3
> 
> 
> 
> Did that already today



MW2 i like it i only got cod4 for ps3 tho.

and doesnt the watching tv during sex like kinda cancel the cardio part out?

----------


## Bertuzzi

> MW2 i like it i only got cod4 for ps3 tho.
> 
> and doesnt the watching tv during sex like kinda cancel the cardio part out?


COD4 is waaaaaaaaayyyyy Better.... I hate MW2, fuken gay!

and not... TV does not cancel it out, if anything it counts more for multitasking!

----------


## Standby

lmfao multitasking

----------


## big_ron

> COD4 is waaaaaaaaayyyyy Better.... I hate MW2, fuken gay!
> 
> and not... TV does not cancel it out, if anything it counts more for multitasking!


COD 4 is a classic!

----------


## big_ron

> I should be doing cardio because I didn't get up in time this morning for it, but I'm playing video games instead.


Get your prioritys in check my boy

----------


## big_ron

My priority is whoring

----------


## Bertuzzi

:LOL: 

Fuk.... I am 2 days into this diet and I fighting massive food cravings already!!!

----------


## Bertuzzi

I am just chuggin' Coke Zero just to deal with it...

----------


## Standby

im first day into mine and im doing fine. except someone on facebook said something about oreos and now i wanna eat a sleeve or 2 of oreos haha. im gunna use your coke zero idea if things get bad later on in the weeks

----------


## big_ron

whats yours?

----------


## big_ron

> im first day into mine and im doing fine. except someone on facebook said something about oreos and now i wanna eat a sleeve or 2 of oreos haha. im gunna use your coke zero idea if things get bad later on in the weeks


Man i can do ages without wanting junk food

----------


## Bertuzzi

> im first day into mine and im doing fine. except someone on facebook said something about oreos and now i wanna eat a sleeve or 2 of oreos haha. im gunna use your coke zero idea if things get bad later on in the weeks


You BITCH!! Now I want Oreos.... FUk.... I Love me some Oreos, they are my favourite cookie.

Remember if you're gonna chug down the coke zero make sure you drink more than normal amounts of water (unless you're like me and already drink 8+ litres a day) You don't want the coke zero contributing to any water retention

----------


## Standby

lmao bert haha

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Man i can do ages without wanting junk food


Well Fuk you to Ron!  :LOL:

----------


## Standby

id probably just have a bottle to sip from while still drinking my water. another killer is here at work we got one of thoe quarter machines you can get peanut m&ms. i love me some peanut m&ms lol

----------


## big_ron

> Well Fuk you to Ron!


But im a sucker for carbs, breads,rice,pasta!

----------


## Bertuzzi

> id probably just have a bottle to sip from while still drinking my water. another killer is here at work we got one of thoe quarter machines you can get peanut m&ms. i love me some peanut m&ms lol


Fuk.... just think how gross and disgusting the little slide is that the m&m's slide down.... Little kids and dirty people stick their dirty fuken hands in there after they picked their ass or nose.... after they've sneezed.... fuken sick man and you're gonna eat M&M's outta there.... you might as well eat them out of a dirty crack whores ass!

That outta help you not eat em'  :Big Grin:

----------


## Standby

> But im a sucker for carbs, breads,rice,pasta!


i love breads for some reason like fancy ones and stuff. but also plain ones with peanut butter, oh boy now we're talkin

----------


## Bertuzzi

> But im a sucker for carbs, breads,rice,pasta!


Man, me too.... I have been dying for Pasta all day.

I wanna go to the storm get a big loaf of Italian Bread..... I already have sauce made and frozen with turkey breast in it.... cook up some pasta and go CRAZY!!!!!!

Wow... I sounds like a nut case right now

----------


## Standby

lmao im gunna be honest bert that kinda help put a bad image in my head lol

----------


## Standby

i also love some nachos then melt cheese on top with some stag chili on top of that. oh boy sounds like i found my cheat meal

----------


## Bertuzzi

> lmao im gunna be honest bert that kinda help put a bad image in my head lol


Glad I can help.... Hope I didn't ruin Those candy machines for you forever. I know I'll never touch one because of that exact reason.... People are nasty!

----------


## Bertuzzi

> i also love some nachos then melt cheese on top with some stag chili on top of that. oh boy sounds like i found my cheat meal


Oh my God..... Why are you doing this to me.... you are nailing all my Fav shit!! I love me some Nachos with Melted ass cheese on them.... Ground Turkey Breast, Jalapenos and dip em' in some sexy sexy fat free Sour Cream!! <----- Ya, that Right I called the sour cream sexy.... so what??

Oh and don't even get me started on Spicy Nacho Doritos.... Those I think I may Love more than my GF.  :LOL:  












Don't tell her

----------


## Standby

lmfao bert haha ok ill stop but im serious about those nachos thats shits for real haha

----------


## Standby

dont be going and cheating tho bert we practically started our cutting at the same time, we can compare results after

----------


## Bertuzzi

> dont be going and cheating tho bert we practically started our cutting at the same time, we can compare results after


Brother.... I am like a rock.... ain't nothin' gonna make me crack. I am extremely strong willed. You make sure you keep it locked down too!

----------


## big_ron

> Man, me too.... I have been dying for Pasta all day.
> 
> I wanna go to the storm get a big loaf of Italian Bread..... I already have sauce made and frozen with turkey breast in it.... cook up some pasta and go CRAZY!!!!!!
> 
> Wow... I sounds like a nut case right now


No you should like a man with purpose!

----------


## big_ron

> Brother.... I am like a rock.... ain't nothin' gonna make me crack. I am extremely strong willed. You make sure you keep it locked down too!


That means no dick sucking while cutting either :P

----------


## Standby

haha ok ill keep it down cause im sick of this lair of fat or 2 lol

----------


## Bertuzzi

> That means no dick sucking while cutting either :P


Well that won't be hard.... No pun intended  :Smilie:

----------


## big_ron

> haha ok ill keep it down cause im sick of this lair of fat or 2 lol


Its all about the sacrifices you make bro.....

----------


## big_ron

> Well that won't be hard.... No pun intended


Sure sure :P

----------


## big_ron

Bertz gone to get his last dose of it :P

----------


## Bertuzzi

No No.... I opted out of the Gayness level of this discussion  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## big_ron

Charlie 6 you are always lurking

----------


## big_ron

> No No.... I opted out of the Gayness level of this discussion


Okay thats a relief  :Smilie:

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Okay thats a relief


 :LOL:  Alright I'm done for the night.... I think.

Good night Ron and Standby

----------


## big_ron

Good night.. and stay big!

----------


## Standby

im joining your page KP!

----------


## Knockout_Power

All your 50k postings are belonged to US!!!!!

----------


## Knockout_Power

> im joining your page KP!


dude, you almost stole post #50K.... I would have killed you more painfully than you could ever imagine

I'd mame you so bad you'd be as ugly as Siggy

----------


## Standby

lol i started this page! and you did a full page of all you plus you got the 50k

----------


## Standby

> dude, you almost stole post #50K.... I would have killed you more painfully than you could ever imagine
> 
> I'd mame you so bad you'd be as ugly as Siggy


lmfao if i would have got it that would have been epic

----------


## Knockout_Power

> lmfao if i would have got it that would have been epic


Epic beat down... Ive been waiting over a month

----------


## Knockout_Power

well, IM out... I'll be back when we approach 100K

----------


## Standby

lmfao so funny. remember that page 1250 every post on it is KP and it includes his epic 50k post. 

pretty nice achiv if i say so myself

----------


## Standby

lmao cya man

----------


## Knockout_Power

dammit, Haz still has 8 more posts... 7 now

----------


## Knockout_Power

might as well post something a little uplifting

----------


## Knockout_Power



----------


## Knockout_Power



----------


## Knockout_Power



----------


## Knockout_Power



----------


## Knockout_Power



----------


## Standby

god dammit kp you and these pics. i want poon now

----------


## Hazard

sweet jeezis......

you're makin me wanna call my puerto rican mami

~Haz~

----------


## Knockout_Power

> sweet jeezis......
> 
> you're makin me wanna call my puerto rican mami
> 
> ~Haz~


stop posting for a bit, I need to catch up

----------


## Knockout_Power



----------


## Knockout_Power



----------


## Hazard

> 


THAT LOOKS LIKE MY PUERTO RICANS ASS!

SOB man......

~Haz~

----------


## Knockout_Power



----------


## Hazard

you can catch up and pass my post count..... idc.....

I have no weekend life so i'll be on here post whoring my way to 250 posts more than you again.....

~Haz~

----------


## Hazard

Thats it..... I need to get laid.....

~Haz~

----------


## Knockout_Power



----------


## Hazard

Maybe i'll stick it in her pooper...... then have her lick it off..... then brush her teeth..... LMAO

~Haz~

----------


## Knockout_Power

> you can catch up and pass my post count..... idc.....
> 
> I have no weekend life so i'll be on here post whoring my way to 250 posts more than you again.....
> 
> ~Haz~


I was @ 7000 when you hit 8000... enjoy

----------


## Hazard

> 


not a fan.....

~Haz~

----------


## Knockout_Power



----------


## Knockout_Power



----------


## Hazard

> I was @ 7000 when you hit 8000... enjoy


I work 5-6 days a week without access to a computer while working for 8+ hours a day...... piss off

~Haz~

----------


## Hazard

> 


OOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHH GAWD!

I just dribbled......

~Haz~

----------


## Knockout_Power



----------


## Knockout_Power



----------


## Hazard

> 


I'll take 2..... and marry both.....

~Haz~

----------


## Knockout_Power



----------


## Standby

some of these girls are winners

----------


## Hazard

> 


Ugly..... but the boobs make up for it......

~Haz~

----------


## Knockout_Power



----------


## MaNiCC

> My appetite has finally returned to full strength since my food poisoning. Time to get that weight back! 
> 
> Damn I hope I get that job. If I do then Ernst gets tren for Xmas.


Hope you get it buddy

----------


## Ernst

How is life in the world of MaNiCC?

----------


## ReX357

Anyone has a good landmarking technique for the ventro gluteal? I'm gonna try that site today but I'm still a little confused. The way I understand it is basically put the palm of my hand on my hip bone, point my pinky towards my spine and then spread my index and my middle finger and inject between them. Is that correct?

----------


## ReX357

I'll even take a link to a thread

----------


## sigman roid

Mini why did you change your custom title??

I told you be original fuk Ronnie colemans bullshit sayings the other title was better

----------


## sigman roid

He was referring to his bollocks when he said that..lol

----------


## sigman roid

And Rex after 3000 posts thats the best you could do????

----------


## sigman roid

Damn you boys need some help...lol

----------


## Ernst

Go with Kai

"Ain't nuthin but a grapefruit."

----------


## ReX357

> And Rex after 3000 posts thats the best you could do????


I'm not trying to be funny. I'm really the toughest and best looking guy around here.

----------


## Ernst

**** the most interesting man in the world. I want to be this guy. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkB9OT2XVvA

----------


## Ernst

> I'm not trying to be funny. I'm really the toughest and best looking guy around here.


Lies.

----------


## Ernst

Siggy's daughter learned it from daddy http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDgrn...eature=channel

----------


## ReX357

> Lies.


I always tell the truth, even when I lie.

----------


## sigman roid

> Go with Kai
> 
> "Ain't nuthin but a grapefruit."


hahahaha

----------


## sigman roid

> Siggy's daughter learned it from daddy http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDgrn...eature=channel


hahahaha that was funny Erns..... my daughters would never swear though.

----------


## Ernst

> I always tell the truth, even when I lie.


What am I, your girlfriend? Sell that shit somewhere else.  :LOL:

----------


## Ernst

> hahahaha that was funny Erns..... my daughters would never swear though.


Silly Brits. "Bloody" and "Bollocks" is not swearing.

----------


## sigman roid

> Silly Brits. "Bloody" and "Bollocks" is not swearing.


Bloody isnt swearing but Bollocks is...well at least it is over here.

----------


## Ernst

We prefer "motherfukker"

----------


## sigman roid

Bollocks.

----------


## sigman roid

I prefer C U N T

----------


## Ernst

That works here too.

----------


## Ernst

It's really best directed at females though...  :Big Grin:

----------


## MaNiCC

Mother fvkers good!

----------


## Ernst

The f work is the basis of many great American swears and insults  :Smilie:

----------


## Ernst

[IMG]http://i228.photobucket.com/albums/ee298/desiera07/****-kill-400.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## MaNiCC

when should you be hearing about the job ernski?

----------


## Ernst

Awww... I can't post the **** and kill hotties because of the expletive in the photo title  :Frown:

----------


## Ernst

> when should you be hearing about the job ernski?


She said call-backs would begin next week, and that was on last Monday. Hopefully I'll hear in the next couple days.

----------


## Ernst

I better get it, or I'll be kind of screwed. I'm running out of money pretty quick here.

----------


## Ernst

And options....

----------


## MaNiCC

Might have to start selling yourself

----------


## Ernst

Only the gay boys be buyin here, and I'm not down with that. I'd sooner just go with armed robbery. Worst case scenario I end up alone in a small room... kind of like now :P

----------


## MaNiCC

Lol you seen that new movie called the town?

----------


## Ernst

Nope, not as of yet.

----------


## marcus300

Dig the well before you are thirsty.

----------


## ReX357

Just put 2cc's in the ventro gluteal. I'm sold.

----------


## MaNiCC

You and your riddles old man

----------


## Ernst

I had a job lined up before i left the last one. It was a sure thing. :/

----------


## calgarian

> vag farts... the lot of you


queefs?....nah only for u cause u have small dick and when u r humping there is space for air to get in  :LOL:

----------


## calgarian

> The scale is lying to me... it tells me Im bigger than Haz and infinitely better looking than Siggy.... could it be true!??!?!


if i say yes...what do i get?

----------


## MaNiCC

Its false

----------


## Knockout_Power

a donkey punch

----------


## calgarian

> a donkey punch


i always knew u were the violent Kind

----------


## big_ron

Clen shakes  :Smilie:

----------


## big_ron

Test flu! achooo

----------


## ReX357

Almost there big ron! 300 more.

----------


## D7M

F*ck iTunes!!!

----------


## big_ron

> Almost there big ron! 300 more.


i know man, slowly getting there  :Smilie:

----------


## big_ron

Add 1 more

----------


## Knockout_Power

nut butt

----------


## Knockout_Power



----------


## Knockout_Power



----------


## Knockout_Power



----------


## Knockout_Power



----------


## Knockout_Power



----------


## Knockout_Power



----------


## big_ron

Stop it! im at work! haha

----------


## Knockout_Power



----------


## big_ron

Any1 seen the new jackass 3D?

----------


## MaNiCC

I just arrived..... you guys see all the panties drop?  :7up:

----------


## MaNiCC

Btw Kp good work^^^

----------


## sigman roid

> The scale is lying to me... it tells me Im bigger than Haz and infinitely better looking than Siggy.... could it be true!??!?!


The bit about Haz quite possibly but sexier and better looking than me...That scale is telling big lies mate.

----------


## sigman roid

And Good morning people

----------


## sigman roid

Whats going on in the world of the hoes today?

----------


## MaNiCC

Im researching Psychoanalysis..... FML

----------


## MaNiCC

Slow in here, where the canadians at?

----------


## ReX357

Bollocks!

----------


## MaNiCC

> Bollocks!


Thats a british word

Mofo  :Chairshot:

----------


## ReX357

> 


She would be in so much trouble with me.

----------


## ReX357

> Thats a british word
> 
> Mofo


Yeah you guys use "déja vu" and it's a french word. So f*ck all ya'll.

----------


## calgarian

> Yeah you guys use "déja vu" and it's a french word. So f*ck all ya'll.


 :LOL: 

Morning whores

----------


## ReX357

> Morning whores


Morning caly bear!

----------


## ReX357

What's going on in C-Town this morning?

----------


## MaNiCC

> 


she wouldnt be able to sit down for at least a month if i got my hands on her

----------


## MaNiCC

> Yeah you guys use "déja vu" and it's a french word. So f*ck all ya'll.


Touche!

----------


## calgarian

> What's going on in C-Town this morning?


nothing........low test levels I am guessing (long story) thinking of putting on test cream whats going on with u?

----------


## MaNiCC

Morning Canadian

----------


## calgarian

> she wouldnt be able to sit down for at least a month if i got *my hands* on her


just hands?

----------


## big_ron

> I just got back from a second interview. I was grilled for like an hour and a half. They're considering me for a management position and want to get a good idea of who I am... 
> 
> I admit, I'm not sure I want it or not. Training staff and running the floor is not unfamiliar territory... the administrative stuff and dealing with every little problem would be new to me, and to be honest I don't know if I want to take that step. This would really put me on the career track in high-end restaurant. No joking around anymore. I am so very in control of everything all the time, I am Mister Alpha-Male-In-Control. Letting fate deal the cards is really unsettling me.


Good luck with it all man

----------


## Ernst

Thanks. They'll call me on Monday and either make me an offer or tell me they're going with someone else. A couple of my past employers are willing to hire me back should I choose, and even if these guys don't go for me as a manager I can still perhaps serve for them. 

I can do a great job at anything I set my mind to, so it'll work out one way or another.

----------


## Ernst

Whatever happens though, I'll probably be on here a heck of a lot less... money beckons...

----------


## big_ron

> Whatever happens though, I'll probably be on here a heck of a lot less... money beckons...


I dont know what ur saying man, this is poison to my ears

----------


## MaNiCC

> Whatever happens though, *I'll probably be on here a heck of a lot less*... money beckons...


I never expected to say this to you erns

FAILWHORE!

----------


## big_ron

Its a sad day in the lounge

----------


## big_ron

170 more or there abouts and ill be all custom  :Smilie:

----------


## big_ron

Im killing it with starting new pages

----------


## ghettoboyd

i got sooo laid last night wooowhoooo!!!...

----------


## MaNiCC

You the man Boyd!

filthy whore

----------


## sigman roid

Bollocks to trick or treaters

----------


## sigman roid

Afternoon Whores im here now im gone.

----------


## MaNiCC

Im Huge

----------


## big_ron

Im small

----------


## big_ron

Ge this board has been slow!

----------


## Knockout_Power

Fvcken halloween candy... guess this is a bulking diet now

----------


## ReX357

Good morning

----------


## ReX357

I gotta go and sit at the emergency to get a f*cking x-ray done. Lame.

----------


## ReX357

That's happens when you punch people out kids. Don't do it.

----------


## ReX357

Now I can't even masturbate. This is terrible.

----------


## ReX357

Oh and... BOLLOCKS.

----------


## big_ron

> Now I can't even masturbate. This is terrible.


Use the other hand  :Smilie:

----------


## MaNiCC

> That's happens when you punch people out kids. Don't do it.


perhaps you should learn how to punch rex, save you plenty of trouble

----------


## ghettoboyd

im a dirty dirty tramp....

----------


## ghettoboyd

im a frigin slave man...off today then 10 12hr shifts in a row are my future....i will miss u all...

----------


## MaNiCC

^^^ That sucks gb

----------


## calgarian

morning fellow whores

----------


## Knockout_Power

sluts, the lot of you

----------


## ghettoboyd

> ^^^ That sucks gb


that what i get for making the big bucks i guess....

----------


## ghettoboyd

> sluts, the lot of you


i more of a skanky dirt-whore slut thank you very much...

----------


## Hazard

still recovering from a wicked weekend...... damn......

~Haz~

----------


## Knockout_Power

> still recovering from a wicked weekend...... damn......
> 
> ~Haz~


did you spray those tanktop lines on or is that actually that tight?

----------


## Hazard

> did you spray those tanktop lines on or is that actually that tight?


It's an extra large...... vic's is prolly a 3xl lmao  :LOL: 

~Haz~

----------


## sigman roid

Afternoon boys

----------


## sigman roid

What no one?

----------


## sigman roid

Ok kool

----------


## sigman roid

Bollocks

----------


## sigman roid

Still no one???

What the fuk is going on?

----------


## sigman roid

Wheres Mini today?

----------


## Igifuno

> Whatever happens though, I'll probably be on here a heck of a lot less... money beckons...


I know how that is.. good luck with the new gig.. 




> i got sooo laid last night wooowhoooo!!!...


git it git it ghetto.. 




> morning fellow whores


cal.. 




> sluts, the lot of you


k to the pizzle.. 




> still recovering from a wicked weekend...... damn......
> 
> 
> ~Haz~


Haz




> What no one?


sig..

----------


## Knockout_Power

> he work as a exotic dancer in Gay club


hahaha, pole dancer

----------


## calgarian

> hahaha, pole dancer


just that he use real pole.....

----------


## Knockout_Power

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

----------


## Knockout_Power



----------


## MaNiCC

> 


Oh lord what is her name?

----------


## Knockout_Power



----------


## Knockout_Power



----------


## Knockout_Power

**** I hate when people are in the office, harder to post pics

----------


## Knockout_Power



----------


## Knockout_Power



----------


## Knockout_Power



----------


## Knockout_Power



----------


## Knockout_Power



----------


## Knockout_Power



----------


## Knockout_Power



----------


## Knockout_Power

Cal, heres a lightweight for ya

----------


## Knockout_Power



----------


## Mr.Rose

Mr.Rose is a sexy beast.

----------


## Mr.Rose

Like seriously, he is a sexy mother fvcker.

----------


## Mr.Rose

Those that don't agree are just hatin' cause they not as sexy as rosie.

Just saying, no need to get worked up about it.

KP is sexy too i guess, but Manz is slightly sexier... but ghetto holds the cake for most sexiest... second to me of-course.

----------


## Mr.Rose

I've been MIA for too long, I see all these new whores here.

----------


## Mr.Rose

But do these new whores like fatties? Or is Cal still king?... ofcourse he is what kind of question is that, pffffttttt.

<3

----------


## Mr.Rose

And Rosie out.

Respect, Fvck and Love. That is all.

----------


## Igifuno

Rosiiiiiiiiiee!! You nasty whore-bag.. you have PM. 

Hope all is well homey.. hit me up.

----------


## sigman roid

Afternoon Mofo'ers

----------


## calgarian

morning mofo's and Mr roid....

----------


## sigman roid

Morning cal whats going on?

----------


## ReX357

Hello world.

----------


## sigman roid

Bollocks

----------


## ReX357

Why are you so mean siggy?

----------


## D7M

Never Mind the Bollocks, Here's the Sex Pistols

----------


## calgarian

> Never Mind the Bollocks, Here's the Sex Pistols


with 2 balls...err 2 bullets

----------


## calgarian

> Morning cal whats going on?


its going great buddy how r u doing headache gone away?

----------


## sigman roid

> its going great buddy how r u doing headache gone away?


Yeah mate headache is gone now,I just about finished painting as well.

----------


## calgarian

> Yeah mate headache is gone now,I just about finished painting as well.


good to know

----------


## MaNiCC

I noticed it went when you got rid of the paint

i knew you was sniffing that shit

----------


## Knockout_Power

Not sure who she is Mani, I dont get their names

----------


## sigman roid

> I noticed it went when you got rid of the paint
> 
> i knew you was sniffing that shit


It was water based fool,not oil based.

----------


## sigman roid

> Why are you so mean siggy?


Me mean?....Never.

----------


## Knockout_Power

He's not mean, just horrifically ugly

----------


## sigman roid

Afternoon whores

----------


## sigman roid

Quick drive by........Zoooooooooooooooooooooooom

----------


## Igifuno

mornin'..

----------


## Knockout_Power

Thought I'd say hi... cause 3 days without me must have been painful for a lot of you

----------


## MaNiCC

I missed you like a bullet wound

----------


## Knockout_Power

I feel all warm and fuzzy, thanx mang

----------


## Bertuzzi

Part Time.... Part Time..... Part Time

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Part Time.... Part Time..... Part Time


part time full of crap?

----------


## Bertuzzi

I'm referring to myself.... obviously

----------


## Knockout_Power

> I'm referring to myself.... obviously


wow, Bert talking about himself... imagine that

----------


## Bertuzzi

> wow, Bert talking about himself... imagine that


See..... this is the shit that makes me take 2 weeks off :P

----------


## Skyler

Just made my first entry into my contest prep video journal. I feel surprisingly comfortable in front of the camera. Hopefully that means I will feel comfortable on stage.

----------


## Knockout_Power

> See..... this is the shit that makes me take 2 weeks off :P


and whats that? ran out of things to say about yourself?

----------


## Bertuzzi

> and whats that? ran out of things to say about yourself?


 :LOL:  You're a real c0cksucker you know....

----------


## Bertuzzi

Oh great, now Cal is here to join in on the bashing

----------


## Knockout_Power

> You're a real c0cksucker you know....


someone got his cornflakes pissed in this morning...

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Oh great, now Cal is here to join in on the bashing


ok, I'll leave so you guys can make jokes about me... sound good?

----------


## Bertuzzi

> someone got his cornflakes pissed in this morning...


Nah, I didn't even have time to eat a real breakfast this morning.... just a protein bar, but I did just east a chicken breast and some sweet potato.  :Smilie: 




> ok, I'll leave so you guys can make jokes about me... sound good?


No.... I'm not a hater like you two.

----------


## MaNiCC

Who pissed in his cornflakes?

----------


## Bertuzzi

you're a cornflake....

----------


## Hazard

So I saw a girl I used to fvck a little while ago..... she said "OMG..... YOU'RE JACKED! Jesus..... my boyfriend lives in the gym and you've definately got him beat....."

I smiled and acted like i'm used to being a big fvcker..... deep down tho..... I had an orgasm......

~Haz~

----------


## Bertuzzi

Um.... I know I've been away for a while, but why is HP no longer a Mod??

----------


## calgarian

hello whores

----------


## Bertuzzi

> hello whores


Hello..... neighbour

----------


## Bertuzzi

I'll tell you what doesn't taste good together.... peanut butter and cottage cheese..... I don't recommend it.

----------


## calgarian

> Hello..... neighbour


how is the life in deadmonton?

----------


## calgarian

> I'll tell you what doesn't taste good together.... peanut butter and cottage cheese..... I don't recommend it.


then who would complain about gaining weight!!!!!

----------


## Bertuzzi

> how is the life in deadmonton?


Meh.... same old story... gonna have to come back to Calgary sometime soon.... I want more food  :Smilie:

----------


## calgarian

> Meh.... same old story... gonna have to come back to Calgary sometime soon.... I want more food


u know u r welcome...she is in calgary for 2 more weeks.

----------


## Bertuzzi

> u know u r welcome...she is in calgary for 2 more weeks.


Oh shit, I forgot that she is leaving for holidays.... hmmm, I dunno if I'll be able to make there in the next 2 weeks.

----------


## calgarian

> Oh shit, I forgot that she is leaving for holidays.... hmmm, I dunno if I'll be able to make there in the next 2 weeks.


she will make me enough food u can come and we can share....

----------


## Knockout_Power

> So I saw a girl I used to fvck a little while ago..... she said "OMG..... YOU'RE JACKED! Jesus..... my boyfriend lives in the gym and you've definately got him beat....."
> 
> I smiled and acted like i'm used to being a big fvcker..... deep down tho..... I had an orgasm......
> 
> ~Haz~


good man... should tell her you will fvck her brains out but make her suck you first then blow in her mouth and leave

----------


## Hazard

> good man... should tell her you will fvck her brains out but make her suck you first then blow in her mouth and leave


AHAHAHAHA I did that once to a girl..... I got her all hot and we started 69ing..... i looked down towards her tits and I just saw these HUGE fun bags hangin and jigglin..... I nutted in her mouth and told her I had to go ahahahaha

~Haz~

----------


## MaNiCC

> AHAHAHAHA I did that once to a girl..... I got her all hot and we started 69ing..... i looked down towards her tits and I just saw these HUGE fun bags hangin and jigglin..... I nutted in her mouth and told her I had to go ahahahaha
> 
> ~Haz~


My hero!

----------


## Knockout_Power

> AHAHAHAHA I did that once to a girl..... I got her all hot and we started 69ing..... i looked down towards her tits and I just saw these HUGE fun bags hangin and jigglin..... I nutted in her mouth and told her I had to go ahahahaha
> 
> ~Haz~


 :0ttiwwop:

----------


## marcus300

> ahahahaha i did that once to a girl..... I got her all hot and we started 69ing..... I looked down towards her tits and i just saw these huge fun bags hangin and jigglin..... I nutted in her mouth and told her i had to go ahahahaha
> 
> ~haz~


omfg

----------


## Hazard

> omfg


oh C'mon! like you and DSM don't have any stories to tell.....  :LOL: 

seriously tho..... this chic was a hoooooeeeeeeeee LOL! 1st time I met her she came to my house with her father to look at my mustang..... she was going to buy it. We exchanged numbers and she text'd me a few days later saying "Hey it's xxxx - i'll be hangin with some friends tonight near the dunkin donuts in xxxxx - you should come" - I showed up and she asked if I could take her for a ride in my new car. About 5 minutes into the ride she asked me to pull over so I did and she started takin off my jeans. When we got back to the dunkin donuts her brother asked where we went LMFAO! I smiled and said she actually took me for a ride..... he didn't get it ahahaha

~Haz~

----------


## Bertuzzi

> oh C'mon! like you and DSM don't have any stories to tell..... 
> 
> seriously tho..... this chic was a hoooooeeeeeeeee LOL! 1st time I met her she came to my house with her father to look at my mustang..... she was going to buy it. We exchanged numbers and she text'd me a few days later saying "Hey it's xxxx - i'll be hangin with some friends tonight near the dunkin donuts in xxxxx - you should come" - I showed up and she asked if I could take her for a ride in my new car. About 5 minutes into the ride she asked me to pull over so I did and she started takin off my jeans. When we got back to the dunkin donuts her brother asked where we went LMFAO! I smiled and said she actually took me for a ride..... he didn't get it ahahaha
> 
> ~Haz~


Now that shits funny!!!

Question: What were you doing 69ing with a girl you just met... stickin the tongue in the cooch so early.... you're a brave man  :Smilie:

----------


## Hazard

> Now that shits funny!!!
> 
> Question: What were you doing 69ing with a girl you just met... stickin the tongue in the cooch so early.... you're a brave man


OH NO SIR! I don't break that rule LMFAO! We didn't 69 that 1st night..... I knew her for about 8-9 months before that other story.

Here's another story..... I once told her I never banged an asian girl before..... so she told her asian friend about me LMFAO! 1st night I met her asian friend I banged her ahahahaha and I brought a friend of mine to take care of the other girl. we were so fvcked up LOL

~Haz~

----------


## Bertuzzi

> OH NO SIR! I don't break that rule LMFAO! We didn't 69 that 1st night..... I knew her for about 8-9 months before that other story.
> 
> Here's another story..... I once told her I never banged an asian girl before..... so she told her asian friend about me LMFAO! 1st night I met her asian friend I banged her ahahahaha and I brought a friend of mine to take care of the other girl. we were so fvcked up LOL
> 
> ~Haz~


 :LOL: 

My favourite one was tellin girls, that no girl has ever made me cum from head before.... They would always respond with "Thats cuz you haven't had the right girl" anyways.... they always give in to try to prove a point, beasue you know as well as I do, that Pride is a mother ****er.... they would suck it so har dand for so long.... thats the best way to get head from a girl, cuz she works it like her favourite popsicle stick and loves to swallow the baby gravy considering..... its your first time cuming from head, she wants to make it special...  :LOL:

----------


## RangersLTW

So you got yourself comp revolver huh or drooling

----------


## RangersLTW

what model is that 627

----------


## D3m3nt3d

> Tell her the girls love it.


Nice custom title - my wife actually has BPD  :LOL:

----------


## Nicotine

my knees hurt..i need wraps.

----------


## Ernst

> what model is that 627


629 in .44 mag. The new 627 is two-tone, with a fluted 8-shot cylinder chambered in .357 mag.

Just drooling... for now. I'm currently trying to sell some guns in order to get that baby.

----------


## Ernst

And the compensator(s) are removable. I'd like to be able to remove that comp and load the pistol with lower powered loads for home defense (just in case). The idea of a comp spraying up and kissing me in the face with hot gases and powder in a life or death situation doesn't appeal to me. I very much prefer revolvers. Six for sure. I've had every auto pistol I've spent some decent time with jam on me, except for the H&K USP.

----------


## calgarian

> cals a fafo


my ears were burning

----------


## stack_it

My nuts are burning

----------


## Nicotine

sorry stack, i meant to tell you i was having a herpies outbreak :P

in other news.

im like 90% done my essay and also the presentation i gotta do on ALS.

hooray.

----------


## Sicko

So this is where you guys are getting 5000 post counts from? :Aajack: heheheh

----------


## stack_it

> sorry stack, i meant to tell you i was having a herpies outbreak :P
> 
> in other news.
> 
> im like 90% done my essay and also the presentation i gotta do on ALS.
> 
> hooray.


Good thing I keep valtrex on hand...

----------


## stack_it

Btw looking good nico. Still planning on competing?

----------


## *west*

how many to pm in here?

----------


## *west*

And wheres the bar

----------


## *west*

no whores out tonight??

----------


## stack_it

You need 1000 posts to pm. Prolly

----------


## *west*

Thanks I better get to work lol

----------


## *west*

First board I have been on without sources 
Looks busy

----------


## *west*

7 more

----------


## *west*

this is a feeding ground for scammers I bet

----------


## Ernst

Yep.

----------


## MaNiCC

Nico whats Als?

----------


## MaNiCC

28 more to 5k

STAY THIRSTY

----------


## Standby

> 28 more to 5k
> 
> STAY THIRSTY


get on it mini!

----------


## ghettoboyd

i just looked at myself in the mirror and dam im a sexy bitch....im sooo fukin awsome, just ask me....

----------


## Standby

hey ghetto. exactly how sexy are you?

----------


## ghettoboyd

> hey ghetto. exactly how sexy are you?


 im 110% sexyer than the leading brand...now made with %100 whole grain...compleatly fat free...only 100 cals per serving...in fact 5 out of 5 milf's prefered ghetto brand pimpingness/sexyness over any other brand....nuff said...

----------


## sigman roid

Afternoon Bitches

----------


## sigman roid

Im back

----------


## sigman roid

Not that i went anywhere but who cares

----------


## sigman roid

Oh and for the record

BOLLOCKS.

----------


## ghettoboyd

> Oh and for the record
> 
> BOLLOCKS.


ya bastid'....

----------


## sigman roid

Ghettobastid

----------


## MaNiCC

Sexy bastid's

----------


## Dukkit

i love my sexiness

----------


## ghettoboyd

> i love my sexiness


good lord his majesty king dukkit has graced us with his omnisent presence...

----------


## ghettoboyd

sup bitch?...

----------


## Matt

You know its fvckin sad when you see little turds from here trying to solicit our members to another board, just because they think it makes them popular on that other board. What makes it funny is when the staff on that other board don't trust them, saying "their just worms that even I don't trust".....

----------


## Standby

> im 110% sexyer than the leading brand...now made with %100 whole grain...compleatly fat free...only 100 cals per serving...in fact 5 out of 5 milf's prefered ghetto brand pimpingness/sexyness over any other brand....nuff said...


 :LOL:

----------


## Standby

> You know its fvckin sad when you see little turds from here trying to solicit our members to another board, just because they think it makes them popular on that other board. What makes it funny is when the staff on that other board don't trust them, saying "their just worms that even I don't trust".....


i demand to know who called me a little worm!

----------


## D3m3nt3d

So..

----------


## Knockout_Power

> So..


Im having the same kind of day

----------


## D3m3nt3d

I've...

----------


## D3m3nt3d

got....

----------


## Knockout_Power

> I've started seeing DSM


you 2 make a great couple

----------


## D3m3nt3d

249..

----------


## Knockout_Power

> I've...got... a sore ass now


just goes without saying man... thought he uses lube

----------


## D3m3nt3d

> you 2 make a great couple


Thanks bro. Turns out he isn't all talk

----------


## D3m3nt3d

> just goes without saying man... thought he uses lube


Well he does, but it was to be expected I was an ass virgin

----------


## D3m3nt3d

But yes just a few more posts and you whores can pick my title

----------


## D3m3nt3d

because I have no clue

----------


## D3m3nt3d

what it should say

----------


## D3m3nt3d

Though it should definitely say something about being sexy

----------


## D3m3nt3d

Oh, and about having the magic stick

----------


## D3m3nt3d

its the only thing my wife said she enjoyed after she left

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Though it should definitely say something about being sexy


I'd go with "Also sexier than siggy, but not quite as sexy as KP"

----------


## D3m3nt3d

which is ok...

----------


## D3m3nt3d

because now other chicks are getting to experience it

----------


## D3m3nt3d

I have one little hottie who is planning her Christmas vacation here around her period.

----------


## D3m3nt3d

Because I got ahold of it during Thanksgiving

----------


## D3m3nt3d

and now she is stuck on it

----------


## D3m3nt3d

It was like breaking that thing in again, she doesn't get around. But I figured she had the hots for me since she was 15, now she is 23. Only fair to hit it

----------


## D3m3nt3d

> I'd go with "Also sexier than siggy, but not quite as sexy as KP"


Ok one vote for that my man

----------


## D3m3nt3d

Welp its haircut time, I shall continue my whoring later.

----------


## Knockout_Power

Flirt with the stylist man... unless D gets jealous

----------


## sigman roid

Nobody is sexier than siggy fools.

----------


## sigman roid

The ugly stick is your friend

----------


## D3m3nt3d

I'm back whores

----------


## D3m3nt3d

im eating all kinds of fatty shit the last few days, trying to get my weight back up

----------


## D3m3nt3d

before I die I am going to have anal sex with a chick

----------


## D3m3nt3d

whats wrong with these nc biznatches

----------


## D3m3nt3d

scared of anal

----------


## D3m3nt3d

ok i have one chick who will agree to do it if we are really drunk

----------


## D3m3nt3d

Wendys Honey BBQ wings

----------


## D3m3nt3d

they are not bad

----------


## D3m3nt3d

this girl is a bit freaky

----------


## ReX357

Anal sex is where it's at.

----------


## D3m3nt3d

Yes you have encouraged me to try this

----------


## D3m3nt3d

I have got the head in a few chicks and then they whined and wanted to stop

----------


## D3m3nt3d

and no I am not Dirk Digler

----------


## Shol'va

> Actually closer to 9 years! Used to I was always in the Workout and AAS forums and never ever in the Lounge. Now its opposite.* I appreciate the support tho*, I am probably AR's oldest member lol


Yeah just think of me as your athletic supporter. I'm doing things just the opposite of you starting out in the lounge and eventually branching out to the AAS Forums and Workout And Health Area.

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Yeah just think of me as your athletic supporter. I'm doing things just the opposite of you starting out in the lounge and eventually branching out to the AAS Forums and Workout And Health Area.


1500 posts, well done

----------


## calgarian

booga booga booga

----------


## Knockout_Power

> booga booga booga


finally gave up on english and went back to your native tongue?

----------


## Knockout_Power

9,900... 100 to go bitches

----------


## Shol'va

> 1500 posts, well done


Thanks I'm trying my best to follow in your footsteps. It wouldn't be so bad if you had smaller feet though. But you know what they say about big feet.......Yep, big shoes and socks also.

----------


## Knockout_Power

huh, this guy doesnt look like he's 5

----------


## Knockout_Power

WHITE power!!!

----------


## Knockout_Power

Oh no, its getting smaller... this means Im getting Whiter... YES!!!

----------


## Knockout_Power

I smell a dukki

----------


## Knockout_Power

I havent pooped yet today... I should get on that

----------


## Knockout_Power



----------


## Knockout_Power



----------


## Knockout_Power



----------


## Knockout_Power



----------


## Knockout_Power



----------


## Knockout_Power



----------


## Knockout_Power



----------


## Knockout_Power



----------


## Knockout_Power



----------


## Knockout_Power



----------


## Knockout_Power



----------


## Knockout_Power



----------


## Knockout_Power



----------


## Knockout_Power



----------


## MaNiCC

do you know what rohypnol smells like? No? ...Can I buy you a drink?

----------


## Knockout_Power

> do you know what rohypnol smells like? No? ...Can I buy you a drink?


so you've used that line as well?

----------


## Knockout_Power

please donate your unwated to posts to me, Im too lazy to hit 10,000 today

----------


## Knockout_Power

59 more to go

----------


## Knockout_Power

blah blah blah

----------


## Knockout_Power

porn rulz

----------


## Knockout_Power

tag, you're it

----------


## D3m3nt3d

In case I didnt ask this. how the **** does dukkit get so many hoes, and still have time for 58000 posts

----------


## D3m3nt3d

just sayin

----------


## LGM

> 


I was thinking, "damn she's hot"...

WTF happened to that FINGER? NO WAY do I want that nub touching my knob.

----------


## D3m3nt3d

penis

----------


## LGM

I have 438 posts... What's the next bump again?

----------


## gettingthere

whores whores whores!!

----------


## gettingthere

835...gonna make the 1000 before xmas day, god i just realised iv been on here nealy 2 years on and off....most relationships dont last that long

----------


## WithOutFear

What the hell is going on in this thread

----------


## D3m3nt3d

> but i am heading home in about 30 for a lunch time quickie


You are the man

----------


## D3m3nt3d

And I do ignore her the most I can, we have a child or her ass would have been long gone.

----------


## Dukkit

i am sodium loading and carb depleting for a photo opp i have on wed night

ill be dressed as sexy santa and girls get to take pics with me. ohhh yeah

----------


## D3m3nt3d

She is fine tho, and I like to look at her cleavage, just sayin  :LOL:

----------


## D3m3nt3d

> i am sodium loading and carb depleting for a photo opp i have on wed night
> 
> ill be dressed as sexy santa and girls get to take pics with me. ohhh yeah


Sexy fukker

----------


## D3m3nt3d

I offered to jump out of a cake for the Christmas work party

----------


## Dukkit

oh to all those who say that TRT lowers your sperm and maks it hard to have kids... i have gotten 2 girls preggo in the last 3 months. 

ive been on TRT for over 2 years

thank god for abortions

----------


## D3m3nt3d

I'll whip ya head boy

----------


## Dukkit

oh i would end up eating all the cake before i got to jump out

----------


## ReX357

Sniff sniff  :Cry: 

Just did my last injection this morning...

----------


## D3m3nt3d

you need kids dukkit

----------


## D3m3nt3d

> Sniff sniff 
> 
> Just did my last injection this morning...


Took it right up the ass did ya  :LOL:

----------


## Dukkit

alright. gotta go
peace whores

----------


## D3m3nt3d

Later homie

----------


## ReX357

> Took it right up the ass did ya


No quads. I don't inject my ass, I never did. I don't know how I would go about it it just looks awkward. Plus I'd need a 1.5" needle. I do all my injections with 1" 25G.

----------


## Knockout_Power

> i am sodium loading and carb depleting for a photo opp i have on wed night
> 
> ill be dressed as sexy santa and girls get to take pics with me. ohhh yeah


PedoSanta

"come here little girl, sit on my knee"

----------


## D3m3nt3d

> No quads. I don't inject my ass, I never did. I don't know how I would go about it it just looks awkward. Plus I'd need a 1.5" needle. I do all my injections with 1" 25G.


I am juice free these days and sexy as always

----------


## Knockout_Power

> I am juice free these days and sexy as always


not possible... steroids are the key to life... you just take them an instantly become sexy

----------


## D3m3nt3d

> not possible... steroids are the key to life... you just take them an instantly become sexy


I look like Brad Pitt in fight club, just sayin....that's pretty sexy

----------


## LGM

> PedoSanta
> 
> "come here little girl, sit on my knee"

----------


## Knockout_Power

> I look like Brad Pitt in fight club, just sayin....that's pretty sexy


thats pretty lean mang... good work. Im looking like Chris Farley

----------


## D3m3nt3d

> thats pretty lean mang... good work. Im looking like Chris Farley


Thanks bro, I need a lil more definition in my abs tho. Chris Farley is beast bro, you should start a log

----------


## D3m3nt3d

Click clack POW, offica down

----------


## Knockout_Power

Speaking of going down, I wonder what the lady is up to tonight

----------


## D3m3nt3d

> Speaking of going down, I wonder what the lady is up to tonight


I'm supposed to be taken this dude to the gym tonight, he has his mind on drinking beer tho, so I don't see it happening. Slacker ass slacker

----------


## Knockout_Power

Plz dont follow up comments about sexual activities with women by saying you are taking a guy to the gym

----------


## D3m3nt3d

> Plz dont follow up comments about sexual activities with women by saying you are taking a guy to the gym


Yeah that was all kinds of messed up. Sorry about that. What I meant to say was...HE is going to the gym and I am going to bang his woman.

----------


## Dukkit

merry sex-mas

----------


## SlimmerMe

HI!!! know who SANTA is???

----------


## D3m3nt3d

> HI!!! know who SANTA is???


Looks a little like me, of course less sexy.

----------


## calgarian

> hi!!! Know who santa is???


kp........let me poke my eyes out

----------


## Standby

lmfao asshat kp

----------


## Knockout_Power

> HI!!! know who SANTA is???


thats awesome, Ive been laughing so hard I couldnt type for a minute

----------


## Bertuzzi

I like chicken, I like Liver, meow mix meow mix please deliver....

----------


## D3m3nt3d

Bert sup

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Bert sup


Not much..... just rolled outta bed.... gotta take a big shit, then thinking about eating some special K with all bran buds  :Smilie: 

You???

----------


## Shol'va

> I'm supposed to be taken this dude to the gym tonight, he has his mind on drinking beer tho, so I don't see it happening. Slacker ass slacker


Yeah this should have been something I'd say....but then again some doors swing both ways... just sayin

----------


## Knockout_Power

> I like chicken, I like Liver, meow mix meow mix please deliver....


your pvssy is showing

whats happening mang? When you want to start training?

----------


## D3m3nt3d

> Yeah this should have been something I'd say....but then again some doors swing both ways... just sayin


You wish  :LOL:

----------


## Bertuzzi

> your pvssy is showing
> 
> whats happening mang? When you want to start training?


Nothing happened..... just got the itch for it.... never really tried it. My mommy wouldn't let me box growing up.... but now I wanna get into that kind of stuff because I think I would be very good at it.

----------


## Knockout_Power

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## ghettoboyd

i am a whores whore ya know?....just sayin...

----------


## D3m3nt3d

> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


 Wow you are bored as fukk today

----------


## D3m3nt3d

I have bullshitted too much today

----------


## D3m3nt3d

And i have to piss and dont want to get up

----------


## D3m3nt3d

Im gonna just let it go man....just let it go.

----------


## calgarian

> Im gonna just let it go man....just let it go.


empty 2 liters bottle sitting ard u?

----------


## D3m3nt3d

Thats really warm.

----------


## D3m3nt3d

No but there is a trash can

----------


## D3m3nt3d

I am going to utilize it

----------


## D3m3nt3d

still holding it

----------


## calgarian

> still holding it


pull it up and push it out of ur mouth

----------


## Standby

man i cant stand this month, i feel like i hate everything

----------


## Bertuzzi

> man i cant stand this month, i feel like i hate everything


You and me both.... I just got home from work, now I have to go face rush hour traffic again to go to some stupid meeting

----------


## Standby

> You and me both.... I just got home from work, now I have to go face rush hour traffic again to go to some stupid meeting


ya i just hate everything lol from work to home to facebook. have i ever told you guess how much i hate facebook?

----------


## D3m3nt3d

Facebook is the devil

----------


## Standby

Facebook is poison

----------


## D3m3nt3d

I see why they call these phones crackberrys

----------


## Standby

ya i gots me a crackburry too

----------


## D3m3nt3d

whats your PIN, I already bbm with Cals canadian ass, whats another  :LOL:

----------


## Bertuzzi

Fvck Facebook.... its retarded!!

----------


## jbm



----------


## D3m3nt3d

> Fvck Facebook.... its retarded!!


But a brilliant idea

----------


## Bertuzzi

> But a brilliant idea


This is true.... but there are better  :Big Grin:

----------


## jbm



----------


## Standby

wow jbm

----------


## Bertuzzi

> wow jbm


Agreed!

----------


## Standby

simply amazing

----------


## Knockout_Power

> man i cant stand this month, i feel like i hate everything


PMS'ing hard this month?

----------


## Knockout_Power

> 


a midnight snack, thanx mang

----------


## Standby

> PMS'ing hard this month?


i dont know what wrong, just feelin down

----------


## Knockout_Power

I think your vagina is bleeding... you'll get over it

----------


## Standby

ya it could only be for a week anyways right

----------


## Knockout_Power

depends how big the bitch is

----------


## jbm



----------


## D3m3nt3d

I am trying to learn to like Lil Wayne. Atleast long enough to work out to it.

----------


## D3m3nt3d

my ambitions as a rydah

----------


## D3m3nt3d

I'll whip ya head boy

----------


## D3m3nt3d

2 niggaz in the front
2 niggaz in the back
thats 4 niggaz ridin strapped in grandpas cadillac

----------


## D3m3nt3d

small hood

----------


## gettingthere

Damn its been quiet in here lately, wheres everyone at?

----------


## calgarian

working  :Smilie:

----------


## MaNiCC

Pfffft!

----------


## D3m3nt3d

chicken soupppp

----------


## calgarian

> chicken soupppp


sucking ur own d!ck

----------


## D3m3nt3d

> sucking ur own d!ck


I love blowjobs.

----------


## MaNiCC

Fatgarian!

----------


## calgarian

> Fatgarian!


hello Mentaly retarted

----------


## D3m3nt3d

I can transform ya

----------


## D3m3nt3d

sonic the hedgehog

----------


## MaNiCC

> hello Mentaly retarted


Fattys not putting out?

----------


## D3m3nt3d

> Fattys not putting out?


He has turned gay.

----------


## MaNiCC

He always was!

----------


## calgarian

> He has turned gay.


dont u wish that i join ur club

----------


## calgarian

> Fattys not putting out?


fattties beat jerking off anytime... :Wink:

----------


## D3m3nt3d

> dont u wish that i join ur club


I am sexy, not gay.

----------


## D3m3nt3d

> fattties beat jerking off anytime...


I don't know that they do  :LOL:

----------


## D3m3nt3d

Thug mansion

----------


## MaNiCC

> fattties beat jerking off anytime...


Do they bollocks!

----------


## D3m3nt3d

Young Jeezy

----------


## -Ender-

> sucking ur own d!ck





> i love blowjobs.





> fatgarian!


...reported!

----------


## D3m3nt3d

Ahhhhh  :2nono:

----------


## D3m3nt3d

penis pumps $5

----------


## calgarian

> penis pumps $5


her laughing at your small d!ck priceless....... :LOL:

----------


## stack_it

> her laughing at your small d!ck priceless.......


Lmao

----------


## D3m3nt3d

> her laughing at your small d!ck priceless.......


It's not small, but its not big.

----------


## calgarian

> It's not small, but its not big.


u dont get the jokes......

----------


## D3m3nt3d

> u dont get the jokes......


 Yes i do, Mastercard fool.

----------


## D3m3nt3d

I'm trying out Prime to see how it works.

----------


## stack_it

This place is slowewwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!


Post up fvckers

----------


## stack_it

How am I supposed to whore when there's no one to talk too

----------


## stack_it

Where's big_ron? Shouldn't his suspension be up by now?

----------


## stack_it

He was always on here late with no life like myself at the moment

----------


## stack_it

Classes start back in a couple weeks.

----------


## stack_it

Gonna be hard for me to whore.

----------


## stack_it

Or even really post

----------


## Standby

io lobvere yoiou styask iyt


remind you of anything stack? lol

----------


## stack_it

> io lobvere yoiou styask iyt
> 
> 
> remind you of anything stack? lol


Lmao. 



I'm gonna fvck your queen

----------


## EASTCOASTKID

trying to get to 50 POSTS. That girl has a killer bottom

----------


## EASTCOASTKID

this place is unreal

----------


## D3m3nt3d

its that whore life

----------


## Standby

sorry to all my bbm buddies  :Tear:

----------


## LGM

I feel like stabbing someone lately. I've got to stop watching Spartacus.

----------


## stack_it

> I feel like stabbing someone lately. I've got to stop watching Spartacus.


Just do it. I've been stabbed and it wasn't that bad.  :Smilie:

----------


## Standby

> Just do it. I've been stabbed and it wasn't that bad.


pretty sure you cried like a baby in my arms? or wait was that last night? its been a couple times

----------


## stack_it

> pretty sure you cried like a baby in my arms? or wait was that last night? its been a couple times


That wasn't a knife you stabbed me with. I told you that we needed more lube!

----------


## Standby

> That wasn't a knife you stabbed me with. I told you that we needed more lube!


well with all the damn blood everywhere it might as well have been a knife!

----------


## stack_it

I need to enter the NFL draft. I don't play in college but maybe I'll get picked up for my stunningly good looks?

----------


## Standby

> I need to enter the NFL draft. I don't play in college but maybe I'll get picked up for my stunningly good looks?


probably not. me on the other hand...

----------


## stack_it

> probably not. me on the other hand...


They don't draft waterboys  :LOL:

----------


## stack_it

You get that #?

----------


## Standby

> You get that #?


oh here we go... i rather talk about this in text lol

----------


## stack_it

> oh here we go... i rather talk about this in text lol


Lol I put it up here for peer pressure.

----------


## Standby

> Lol I put it up here for peer pressure.


well its fvckin working!

----------


## Standby

who knows, next ill be smoking cigs....

----------


## gettingthere

26 grams of carbs in a bowl of cornflakes? 26GRAMS? or was it my eyes deceiving me early in the morning, but either way i didnt have them

----------


## LGM

I had a sausage mcmuffin with egg, hashbrowns, and a large coke. I can feel the lard oozing out of my pores...

----------


## gettingthere

> I had a sausage mcmuffin with egg, hashbrowns, and a large coke. I can feel the lard oozing out of my pores...


Are you in the transformation challenge? damn every thread i go into today, people are on about cheat food

----------


## -Ender-

that sounds awesome

----------


## stack_it

Prolly gonna eat tacobell today. No transformation challenge for me. I'm gonna get fat so next challenge I can cut  :LOL:

----------


## LGM



----------


## sigman roid

Afternoon Bastids

Cal still working on that for you i havent forgot,Just letting you know.

Im out of here again Later whores.

----------


## Knockout_Power

whats up english muffin

----------


## calgarian

> whats up english muffin


does ur GF know u r here?

----------


## D3m3nt3d

hmmm

----------


## Standby

Uh oh

----------


## stack_it

Spaghetti O's

----------


## ghettoboyd

stop looking at me....i know im sexy, that goes without saying....but i said it anyways...how u like them apples bitches?....

----------


## D3m3nt3d

I I I I'm so hard

----------


## stack_it

**Pooping

----------


## calgarian

> I I I I'm so hard


u mean the thing u r sitting on

----------


## MaNiCC

touch my body!

----------


## D3m3nt3d

> u mean the thing u r sitting on


I would love to sit my dick right between the tits in your avi

----------


## stack_it

I don't wanna go to work!

----------


## BlInDsIdE

whoooores

----------


## Standby

i dont wanna work either!

----------


## calgarian

> I don't wanna go to work!





> i dont wanna work either!


U guys either need to get a room and fvck each other or get laid.

----------


## stack_it

> U guys either need to get a room and fvck each other or get laid.


If we did #1 wouldn't that take care of #2 also?

----------


## Standby

> U guys either need to get a room and fvck each other or get laid.


been there tapped that

----------


## Standby



----------


## Bertuzzi

> I am going to agree with the above posters....
> 
> do not run the tren . 
> 
> If you are hell bent on cycling.... then just run Test. 
> 
> And you state in a reply that you take a "Anti-aromatase" before workouts to prevent any aromatization??
> Do you even know what that means? .
> What sort of Anti are you taking? Over the counter? 
> ...





> I love how you are just repeating things from what you have read. 
> 
> When all of us who have USED tren are saying no. 
> 
> So who would you listen to? hmmm?
> 
> Tren IS strong. Very good. But it also has alot of sides. That are not fun. 
> But that is not the issue.
> The issue is... YOU DO NOT NEED TREN.... YET. 
> ...





> Also... you say you are taking this Anti in order to have more free test. 
> 
> Sorry to tell you but anything over the counter that you can buy isnt going to make that much of a difference. 
> 
> Also... an anti wont give you more free test. It will lower or block estrogen. 
> 
> But guess what.... you NEED some estrogen for muscle growth.
> 
> So in all honesty... you are probably hindering your own gains. 
> ...





> Tren should be added in maybe your 4th cycle
> 
> So many other compounds out there that are easier and safer and can give you just as good of gains



I had to see for myself.....  :Big Grin:

----------


## MaNiCC

:LOL:

----------


## Dukkit

bahahaha

fukkers

see! I wasnt yanking your chain. 

damn newbs

----------


## stack_it

I have to take a couple weeks off from the q&a at a time. I like posting late at night when it's usually just me and the op so I don't have to deal with newbs giving other newbs bad advice.

----------


## Bertuzzi

Well, I know for a fact, that I asked a lot of stupid questions when I was a noob, but I never argued with anyone.... I was completely blind and I knew my source was a moron, so I just asked and researched and used the most common response as the right one.

----------


## stack_it

Everyone was a newb at one point but it pisses me off when I see a newbie asking for advice on how to run a cycle and then two days later trying to give advice to someone else asking a similar question. All the while they are still arguing in there original thread saying they know that there 6' tall 150lb body is at it's genetic potential and tren and dbol are the only methods of growth from that point on.

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Everyone was a newb at one point but it pisses me off when I see a newbie asking for advice on how to run a cycle and then two days later trying to give advice to someone else asking a similar question. All the while they are still arguing in there original thread saying they know that there 6' tall 150lb body is at it's genetic potential and tren and dbol are the only methods of growth from that point on.


Agreed.... that just lights me up!!

----------


## stack_it

Bert did you ever see my thread about you moving to the US?

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Bert did you ever see my thread about you moving to the US?


No.... I remember someone had one about moving to Canada

----------


## stack_it

> No.... I remember someone had one about moving to Canada


http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...ng-to-the-U.S.

----------


## Bertuzzi

:Haha:  Replied

----------


## stack_it

I feel old being back in school. Everyones fresh out of highschool.

----------


## Bertuzzi

> I feel old being back in school. Everyones fresh out of highschool.


you are old!

----------


## D3m3nt3d

gdskgeklnbtn obqerw

----------


## stack_it

> you are old!


I feel like it gives me a better chance of bangin my teachers tho.

----------


## stack_it

> gdskgeklnbtn obqerw


Agreed

----------


## Standby

banging your teachers? nope your gunna go home masturbate and use your own tears as lubrication

----------


## stack_it

> banging your teachers? nope your gunna go home masturbate and use your own tears as lubrication


No that's one thing that we don't have in common  :LOL:

----------


## stack_it

I wanna stick it in my exercise and nutrition teachers pooper.

----------


## Standby

> No that's one thing that we don't have in common


its a nice guy thing i guess

----------


## stack_it

> its a nice guy thing i guess


Yeah I through the nice guy thing out a long time ago.

----------


## Standby

> Yeah I through the nice guy thing out a long time ago.


ive been thinkin bout it alot lately lol

----------


## Bertuzzi

> I feel like it gives me a better chance of bangin my teachers tho.


 :Haha:  Smart man

----------


## l2elapse

saaaaaay whaaaaaaat

----------


## gettingthere

FVCKED up my lower back, damn it damn it damn it

----------


## -Ender-

proper posture prevents poor performance

----------


## Dukkit

Pardon me while I burst, into flames.

----------


## sigman roid

> I have to take a couple weeks off from the q&a at a time. I like posting late at night when it's usually just me and the op so I don't have to deal with newbs giving other newbs bad advice.


I've taken forever off from Q+A i cant take it no more.

----------


## calgarian

morons

----------


## sigman roid

Oh and good afternoon wankers

----------


## sigman roid

Afternoon canadian asshole

----------


## calgarian

> Afternoon canadian asshole


Morning English royal pain in the ass

----------


## D3m3nt3d

Fukkin A so many hoes wanna fukk I feel like Dukkit

----------


## calgarian

> Fukkin A so many hoes wanna fukk *I feel like Dukkit*


u wish....and not in a million year

----------


## Bertuzzi

cal, you disappoint me....

----------


## D3m3nt3d

> u wish....and not in a million year


You know what Cal I have had it with you always putting me down  :LOL:

----------


## ghettoboyd

> You know what Cal I have had it with you always putting me down


thats what cal does...his middle name is buzzkill...he's by far the evil twin...

----------


## ghettoboyd

dam i woke up this morning and realized holy fuk am i awsome.....just ask me...

----------


## Bertuzzi

> You know what Cal I have had it with you always putting me down





> thats what cal does...his middle name is buzzkill...he's by far the evil twin...


^ this is true... he is the most negative person on the board

----------


## stack_it

Not only am I sure I'm HIV positive!

----------


## Times Roman

> This fvckin knot in my shoulder is getting really annoying. I can barely move. Prolly doesn't help that I've fought through the pain and continued to work out.


extreme repetitive motion does that mate!

you shouldn't be jerkin yer wank so many times a day =)

----------


## calgarian

> I am the king of the night time world!


cause of bad prostate... :LOL:

----------


## Times Roman

> cause of bad prostate...


no, I haven't seen any prostitutes over hear yet....

----------


## D3m3nt3d

I gotta piss

----------


## -Ender-

I hate Q&A

----------


## Times Roman

> I gotta piss


waiting for permission?

----------


## DSM4Life



----------


## -Ender-

That bed looks like the last cat got processed on it.

----------


## Times Roman

or maybe someone sat on it without their shorts on?

----------


## Standby

looks like the same bed and same ninja cat Cal bring dirty fat hookers to

----------


## Times Roman

> looks like the same bed and same ninja cat Cal bring *dirty fat hookers* to


so he's been upgrading lately?

----------


## calgarian

> so he's been upgrading lately?


updating....from what?

----------


## Times Roman

not sure, but it looks like someone called you out! =)

----------


## D3m3nt3d

I feel much better, just quit pissing.

----------


## Bertuzzi

> do like I do... 
> 
> stick yer head in the toilet three times, but only pull it out twice! =)


 :Haha:

----------


## stack_it

Getting my apartment today. Fml I'm gonna be broke for the next two months.

----------


## -Ender-

f
u
c
k
i
n
g

w
o
w

----------


## ghettoboyd

i am sooooooo getting laid tonight......that is all i have to report....carry on...

----------


## MaNiCC

> i am sooooooo getting laid tonight......that is all i have to report....carry on...


You mean your whacking it to dumpster porn?

----------


## ghettoboyd

well if you count that ive gotten laid every day this week....

----------


## stack_it

Hey roman. Why no custom title yet?

----------


## calgarian

> well if you count that ive gotten laid every day this week....


and then i get accused of screwing fatty.......which one is better fatties or  :Aajack: 


wait i dont need to know  :LOL:

----------


## calgarian

> looks like the same bed and same ninja cat Cal bring dirty fat* sluts* to


fixed

----------


## D3m3nt3d

Oh shut the hell up

----------


## calgarian

> Oh shut the hell up


i thought u were getting a golden shower....

----------


## MaNiCC

Ghetto you will never be as sexy as me

----------


## Ernst

and neither of you will ever be as sexy as me.

----------


## MaNiCC

Dream on homo

----------


## -Ender-

> I'm a little homo



yep.......

----------


## -Ender-

> well if you count that ive gotten laid every day this week....


You must send me some of this magic deoderant that you use. Or your ol lady uses...
or are you using my sneak attack method??

----------


## chi

why do i see a lot of members banned with ultra high post counts??!!?? You would think they were well liked and knew the rules?

----------


## stack_it

> why do i see a lot of members banned with ultra high post counts??!!?? You would think they were well liked and knew the rules?


They either lost there cool with another member or they were caught trying to scam. Some have been banned for soliciting other boards aswell.

----------


## chi

> They either lost there cool with another member or they were caught trying to scam. Some have been banned for soliciting other boards aswell.


thanks stack it

----------


## Swifto

whores..... all of u

----------


## MaNiCC

> yep.......


 :Aajack:

----------


## calgarian

> whores..... all of u


someone called......

----------


## Tigershark

I'm working overtime tonight.

----------


## 9za4ck4

> I'm working overtime tonight.


sh*tty

----------


## MaNiCC

> why do i see a lot of members banned with ultra high post counts??!!?? You would think they were well liked and knew the rules?





> sh*tty


Anyone smell that?

----------


## Tigershark

> sh*tty


Yeah it sucks because I am tired as hell but I do have a wedding and honeymoon to help pay for so this is going straight into the savings account.

----------


## streeter

Maybe you should have to pass a test to use the internet...like a drivers license or something

----------


## Shol'va

Well I hate to be the party pooper here but 6am comes quickly and I dont have an excuse to miss work so I need some shut eye.

----------


## SlimmerMe

the OP has now been advised to get rid of everything like a good boy scout

----------


## streeter

> Well I hate to be the party pooper here but 6am comes quickly and I dont have an excuse to miss work so I need some shut eye.


Night Bro!

----------


## Shol'va

3,000 is the custom title mark?

----------


## stack_it

Gotta be up at 6 myself. It was fun. Goodnight all.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Nite Sholva....

----------


## stack_it

> 3,000 is the custom title mark?


yup.

----------


## streeter

You know I never in my entire life used the term Bro or called anyone Bro until I started researching steroids and hanging out in body-building forums...what's up with that?

----------


## SlimmerMe

Nite Nite Stack

----------


## streeter

Nite Stack

----------


## SlimmerMe

and Streeter.....I too am signing off.....Sweet Dreams to you!

----------


## Shol'va

Yep see ya'll later

----------


## nwjt

Oh high guyz.

----------


## Tigershark

Time to take a nap.

----------


## Times Roman



----------


## stack_it

Morning whores

----------


## Times Roman

Evening whores

----------


## D3m3nt3d

Life has become so routine it's almost boring lately.

----------


## stack_it

Mine is boring too. School mon-wed-fri. Gym mon-thurs. Work thurs-Sun.

----------


## Times Roman

mine isn't exactly tickles and farts either

----------


## D3m3nt3d

I am so tired of dealing with this divorce/custody/financial bullshit I don't know what to do. Marriage has made my life phuckin miserable, never again.

----------


## Times Roman

> I am so tired of dealing with this divorce/custody/financial bullshit I don't know what to do. Marriage has made my life phuckin miserable, never again.


you know if you found the "right" woman, you know you'd do it all over again....

----------


## D3m3nt3d

> you know if you found the "right" woman, you know you'd do it all over again....


There isn't one. Marriage is bullshit these days, just wish I would have stuck to my guns originally lol

----------


## -Ender-

Morning slutbags.

(this means you)

BTW..78O

----------


## D3m3nt3d

78O does work.

----------


## -Ender-

...087

----------


## Times Roman

> There isn't one. Marriage is bullshit these days, just wish I would have stuck to my guns originally lol


I doubt I would ever divorce.... maybe ignore her, do my own thing.... We've had rough patches, but it always got better tooo


and in fact, we don't seem to argue anymore!

----------


## -Ender-

divorce is not the answer.

Hairdryer in the bathtub is.

..or toaster.

"honest officer, I always told her that making toast while getting ready for work was a bad bad idea!" "but would she listen?....Nooooo!"

----------


## stack_it

I really don't wanna be at school today.

----------


## Ernst

I called in sick.

----------


## MaNiCC

Thats weak^^

----------


## MaNiCC

> divorce is not the answer.
> 
> Hairdryer in the bathtub is.
> 
> ..or toaster.
> 
> "honest officer, I always told her that making toast while getting ready for work was a bad bad idea!" "but would she listen?....Nooooo!"


Going to give this one a try!

----------


## Ernst

> divorce is not the answer.
> 
> Hairdryer in the bathtub is.
> 
> ..or toaster.
> 
> "honest officer, i always told her that making toast while getting ready for work was a bad bad idea!" "but would she listen?....nooooo!"


yes!

----------


## D3m3nt3d

:LOL:

----------


## D3m3nt3d

blowin dro on 24's

----------


## -Ender-

a-bombs. can't wait.

----------


## Dukkit

Ender is my bitch

----------


## Shol'va

Poor Stack_it got his Trailer Park condemned by Admin. Guess it wasn't up to code.

----------


## -Ender-

> Ender is my bitch


I don't know how it was overlooked in the past.??

And it's a two way street there sweetie.

----------


## -Ender-

pushing this forward

----------


## -Ender-

too easy

----------


## calgarian

> Will u be my valentine *Stand By*


Corrected......

----------


## Standby

i accept

i mean no im not gay

----------


## Tigershark

> i accept
> 
> i mean no im not gay


Then just keep it as a man crush. Like the one I have for Gordon Ramsey and Brett Favre.

----------


## stack_it

Eating onion rings

----------


## calgarian

> Eating onion rings


fat ass......so when u r planning to come to alberta? ur bitch (SB) wont be here.........

----------


## stack_it

> fat ass......so when u r planning to come to alberta? ur bitch (SB) wont be here.........


I wanna come up this summer. Maybe around my bday in June when all your snow is melted.

----------


## calgarian

> I wanna come up this summer. Maybe around my bday in June when all your snow is melted.


it wil be all melted in april....

----------


## stack_it

> it wil be all melted in april....


I know. I was just joking about the snow lol. I've got a couple out of state weddings in march and April so I'll have to wait until June.

----------


## D3m3nt3d

to the top bitches

----------


## Shol'va



----------


## calgarian

> I know. I was just joking about the snow lol. I've got a couple out of state weddings in march and April so I'll have to wait until June.


u be coming to calgary or the dump city called Edmonton?

----------


## Times Roman

seems we chased most the females away... even Kawi girl seems quiet..... so who do we chase now that Slimmer ended the chase?

----------


## Standby

Roses are red
Violets are blue
I've got a gun
Get in the van

----------


## SlimmerMe

> seems we chased most the females away... even Kawi girl seems quiet..... so who do we chase now that Slimmer ended the chase?


chase is never over my lad......
but if you insist, I might be able to recommend someone

----------


## D3m3nt3d

Lifes a bitch, or better yet a dumb broad
I bet I could phuck the world and make it cum hard.

----------


## -Ender-

my old man told me, before he left this shitty world, never chase women or busses.
You'll always be left behind.

----------


## stack_it

> u be coming to calgary or the dump city called Edmonton?


Are they close to eachother? Your still in Calgary aren't you? Maybe I'll stop and pic up sb and make him drive the rest of the way to Calgary lol. Not sure if my crazy American driving ways are safe on Canadian roads lol.

----------


## D3m3nt3d

I will crush Canada.

----------


## big_ron

Good morning, still thinking of a kick ass title now that i hit 3 k  :Smilie:

----------


## stack_it

> Good morning, still thinking of a kick ass title now that i hit 3 k


How about "you mirin?"

----------


## Shol'va

"mirin in the outback" or "OUTBACK JELLY" or "AWESUM AUSSIE" or "MIRIN DA ZYZZ"

----------


## Standby

> Are they close to eachother? Your still in Calgary aren't you? Maybe I'll stop and pic up sb and make him drive the rest of the way to Calgary lol. Not sure if my crazy American driving ways are safe on Canadian roads lol.


its a 24hr drive to calgary from here i wont be driving the whole way lol

----------


## D3m3nt3d

Muslce Milk for breakfast.

----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## Ernst

> Roses are red
> Violets are blue
> I've got a gun
> Get in the van


With a pick-up line like that what girl could resist you?

----------


## ghettoboyd

> 


that ass is un fukin real....god bless her...

----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## DSM4Life

hi zyzz

----------


## calgarian

> Are they close to eachother? Your still in Calgary aren't you? Maybe I'll stop and pic up sb and make him drive the rest of the way to Calgary lol. Not sure if my crazy American driving ways are safe on Canadian roads lol.


u can bring SB with you but make sure NO holding Hands or making out infront of me....and Calgary and edmonton are about 3 hrs apart.......

----------


## calgarian

> I will crush Canada as soon as my ex give me my balls back.



corrected

----------


## Standby

> With a pick-up line like that what girl could resist you?


example of why i has alllll the ladies

----------


## calgarian

> example of why i has alllll the ladies


no u do it in your dream......

----------


## Ernst

I haven't seen KP on in a while.. he still alive?

----------


## -Ender-



----------


## Ernst

She looks familiar. That your girl?  :7up:

----------


## Standby

> no u do it in your dream......


dont tell me how to live my life!!

----------


## stack_it

> who is that guy


It's jbm jbm jbm!!!!!


The picture god

----------


## auslifta

> Not bad, i just live in a small town, i want to move to the city, as im young and dont want to be stuck here haha


What small town you from?

----------


## BUTTERYGOODNESS

> What has the whore board come to?..


u c it bro lol

----------


## jbm

> It's jbm jbm jbm!!!!!
> 
> 
> The picture god


I slowed down on pics lately.....

----------


## stevey_6t9

anyone want to explain why the whores here are retiring?

----------


## auslifta

Zyzz has put them down

----------


## -Ender-

You're all on report.


this is the worst display of attempted whoring I've seen yet. You all should be ashamed.


Carry on.

----------


## auslifta



----------


## auslifta



----------


## auslifta



----------


## auslifta



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## auslifta

Fml fml

----------


## -Ender-



----------


## auslifta



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## stevey_6t9

> Zyzz has put them down


mirin your pecs in your avi btw. im aeroplane jelly.

----------


## auslifta



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## auslifta



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## auslifta

> mirin your pecs in your avi btw. im aeroplane jelly.


Thanks mate, I've been cutting.

----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## auslifta



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## auslifta



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## auslifta



----------


## auslifta



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## auslifta



----------


## auslifta



----------


## auslifta



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## auslifta



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## auslifta



----------


## auslifta



----------


## big_ron

> so close to 3000


but so far

----------


## Standby

> i think I'll hit 7k beforeyou hit 3


that would actually make sense loser your closer to 7 then i am 3

----------


## stack_it

Yes but I have to post from my phone. You sit in from of a computer.

----------


## big_ron

> Gotta try to sleep... 10 hour drive coming up in a few hours.


have a whack and drift off

----------


## big_ron

> Yes but I have to post from my phone. You sit in from of a computer.


i float in front of a computer

----------


## Standby

> Yes but I have to post from my phone. You sit in from of a computer.


only when im at work so im actually doing alot more too

----------


## big_ron

Im not

----------


## l2elapse

im so bored

----------


## l2elapse

we need an online chat thing

----------


## jbm

how about online sex chat? lolol!

----------


## l2elapse

> how about online sex chat? lolol!


ive seen enough porn today  :LOL:

----------


## jbm

> ive seen enough porn today


me! I'm still watching I love armature porn!

----------


## jbm



----------


## l2elapse

so sexy

----------


## Tigershark

Morning whores.

----------


## stack_it

3 hours sleep is not enough!

----------


## l2elapse

how goes it stack

----------


## stack_it

Not bad. Just getting on the road to head south for the weekend. How's things on your end?

----------


## Tigershark

I am at work and it is slow as hell tonight.

----------


## l2elapse

failing physics, pissed off about that..never failed a course ive tried in

----------


## l2elapse

> I am at work and it is slow as hell tonight.


where you work?

----------


## l2elapse

anybody out there

----------


## stack_it

> failing physics, pissed off about that..never failed a course ive tried in


Not looking forward to physics. Everyone seems to struggle there. I'm struggling just to stay motivated to even do homework lately.

----------


## l2elapse

> Not looking forward to physics. Everyone seems to struggle there. I'm struggling just to stay motivated to even do homework lately.


i go to a technical school so my teacher feels its prudent to make it as hard as possible

----------


## Tigershark

> where you work?


Working for a friend in an autistic boys house. Basically I just make sure none of them get up and walk out into our New England cold.

----------


## stack_it

Quick word of wisdom...


Never do deadlifts the night before a long road trip!

----------


## calgarian

> Quick word of wisdom...
> 
> 
> Never do deadlifts the night before a *long road trip*!


r u going to meet SB finally?

----------


## stack_it

> r u going to meet SB finally?


No I'm headed to New Orleans, louisianna for the weekend.

----------


## calgarian

> No I'm headed to New Orleans, louisianna for the weekend.


ok bringing u ass down to canada? check ur email ....

----------


## stack_it

Canada is gonna be this summer.

----------


## calgarian

> Canada is gonna be this summer.


i should start collecting fatties to serve u

----------


## stack_it

Didn't see any emails....

----------


## stack_it

> i should start collecting fatties to serve u


collect some small ones. Thick is ok but nothing more lol

----------


## calgarian

> Didn't see any emails....


gimme 5

----------


## stack_it

> gimme 5

----------


## calgarian

done

----------


## stack_it

> done


x2..

----------


## calgarian

> x2..


x3.....why the hell message says "kp's d!ck too short" when i dont type long enough message

----------


## Times Roman

I'd like to meet the woman in your avi Cal. I'd throw her on the back of my harley and sneak off somewhere... go find a cheap motel, just so I can play with those titties.....

----------


## calgarian

> I'd like to meet the woman in your avi Cal. I'd throw her on the back of my harley and sneak off somewhere... go find a cheap motel, just so I can play with those titties.....


wait till i update my avi with a REAL life hottie.......soon I promise

----------


## Standby



----------


## Standby

> just 85 more to go..i wish u had bb man.......


me too, probably will again in july 

wanna text?

----------


## Standby



----------


## -Ender-

> -Ender-
> 
> How is the nighttrain coming?


it's dusty. have not touched it yet. i'm seriously thinking Merch

----------


## -Ender-

SB is rolling!!!!!

----------


## Standby

Ya I'm taking a 15min break lol gotta do some work

----------


## Standby



----------


## calgarian

> me too, probably will again in july 
> 
> wanna text?


text me on my cell..... or pm me ur #

----------


## Standby



----------


## -Ender-

break!? shiiiit.....

----------


## Standby



----------


## Standby



----------


## Standby



----------


## Standby



----------


## Standby



----------


## Standby



----------


## Standby



----------


## Standby



----------


## Standby



----------


## Standby



----------


## Standby



----------


## Standby



----------


## Standby



----------


## Standby



----------


## Standby



----------


## Standby



----------


## Standby



----------


## Standby



----------


## Standby



----------


## Standby



----------


## Standby



----------


## Standby



----------


## Standby



----------


## Standby



----------


## Standby



----------


## Standby



----------


## Standby



----------


## Standby



----------


## Standby



----------


## Standby



----------


## auslifta

Hey Rosey, where you been?

----------


## -Ender-

> oh, so maybe the shitty feeling you are experiencing is your body telling you what a waste EQ is


to be honest: there are so many damn different opinions on the compound, it was time to answer the questions for myself. hence this run.

----------


## calgarian

morning.....

----------


## Mr.Rose

I've been everywhere man, I've been everywhere... god i love that commercial.

Whores. Cal. Whore. Fat Whore. Cal. Whore. You get my point.

Night all.

----------


## stack_it

Rosey..... I thought you'd been abducted and shoved in some cougars basement.

----------


## calgarian

> I've been everywhere man, I've been everywhere... god i love that commercial.
> 
> Whores. Cal. Whore. Fat Whore. Cal. Whore. You get my point.
> 
> Night all.


still beating u in the pvssy count I bet , and I dont get paid for it either  :LOL:

----------


## Knockout_Power

> **** you whores. You should all die. Then be reborn in sydney and live with me. 
> 
> Missed all you ****ers. Whats new?


look who the pvssy drug in.. you done vacationing whore?

----------


## calgarian

> look who the pvssy drug in.. you done vacationing whore?


He started an bi sexual escorting agency.......he was busy getting his shit pushed in

----------


## Knockout_Power

thanx to cialis, he works hard all the time

----------


## -Ender-

time for a picture

----------


## -Ender-



----------


## Knockout_Power



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## Knockout_Power

> 


I still have no idea why I think girls with firearms look hot, Ive only ever met a few that can actually hit a target

----------


## Knockout_Power

good thing this is a pellet gun or she would have a bleeding eyebrow

----------


## Knockout_Power



----------


## Knockout_Power



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## Knockout_Power

niptacular

----------


## Tigershark

> 


Fvck yeah!

----------


## l2elapse

sup whores

----------


## Mr.Rose

> Rosey..... I thought you'd been abducted and shoved in some cougars basement.


I was! ... to be honest i enjoyed it, but eating out of a dog bowl was degrading. Shit damn it i shouldnt talk about my gf like that.... OMG, yes Rosie has a GF, and its serious. **** me ay? Don't worry I'm still a whore, but i just run the agency, n more whore work for me... via the agency, im still a whore outside of it. WOOOOOOOOO




> still beating u in the pvssy count I bet , and I dont get paid for it either


You know what cal? Right now you do since im ****ing the same ***** 2x a day, but its just the same *****, you get many, so you win this time... but just this once.  :Smilie: 




> look who the pvssy drug in.. you done vacationing whore?


I'm done, back to uni, **** this shit, i want to go back to europe. 




> He started an bi sexual escorting agency.......he was busy getting his shit pushed in


I was just exploring my sexuality cal! bahaha oh god, if i ever saw a hard cock i would be runnin 500mi/hr in the other direction.




> thanx to cialis, he works hard all the time


^^ Where would you be without it?

----------


## big_ron

Morning fellaas

----------


## Mr.Rose

Ron you slut you have more posts than me. Fail.

----------


## stack_it

Rosey + gf?  :Hmmmm: 


Haha. That's good tho. We all need to make mistakes sometimes  :LOL:

----------


## big_ron

> Ron you slut you have more posts than me. Fail.


Haha and i was banned for 3 months :P you call yourself a whore haha

----------


## Standby

i have more posts then rossie!

----------


## Mackn

Nice pics

----------


## Mackn

il get some ladies in here soon ha!

----------


## Mackn

> 


Can I get a name  :Smilie: ??!

----------


## Ernst

Welcome back, Rosie.

----------


## Ernst

I have girl problems. The hot ones can do better and the smart ones know better.

----------


## Mackn

Wuts goin on Ernst

----------


## D3m3nt3d

Who's up at 4:30

----------


## Ernst

That would be me.

----------


## Ernst

I just finished a small, pathetic workout. I'm good and sick, my diet today has included more cough drops than anything.

----------


## -Ender-

am whore bump. fuk off, worthless and weak.

----------


## -Ender-

powershot. all die.

----------


## -Ender-

Been cheated of my youth You turned this lie to truth.


Anger, misery. You'll suffer unto me.


That is all. carry on

----------


## F4iGuy

skeet skeet

----------


## Dukkit

stupid idiots

anyways... how are you whores?

i almost choked a black guy out yesterday

but i controlled myself and let go before he died

good thing, cuz im still on probation

----------


## Knockout_Power

> stupid idiots
> 
> anyways... how are you whores?
> 
> i almost choked a black guy out yesterday
> 
> but i controlled myself and let go before he died
> 
> good thing, cuz im still on probation


see, steroids are bad, they cause you to do violent things and uncontrolable damage

----------


## Dukkit

> see, steroids are bad, they cause you to do violent things and uncontrolable damage


Im not on cycle 

Just NYC stack

So nah nah

----------


## calgarian

> see, steroids are bad, they cause you to do violent things and uncontrolable damage


if they are bad give me all of them what you have in your house....

----------


## calgarian

> Im not on cycle 
> 
> Just NYC stack
> 
> So nah nah


u dont need steroids ....u already a Jerk  :LOL:

----------


## stack_it

Steroids don't kill people.... Assholes on steroids kill people! Lmao

----------


## -Ender-

choke this

----------


## ghettoboyd

im going to bitch slap all you hoe's.......

----------


## calgarian

> im going to bitch slap all you hoe's.......


shut up and sit down in the damn corner bitch and wait till i get to you

----------


## Bertuzzi

:7up:   :7up:   :7up:

----------


## calgarian

> 


what brings u here? is there something you want?

----------


## calgarian

> I love lesbians... beeyah!!!


cause your palm sisters have to work less?

----------


## Bertuzzi

> what brings u here? is there something you want?


Nah.... just thought I'd stop in for a visit.... I know most of you have forgotten about me already

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Nah.... just thought I'd stop in for a visit.... I know most of you have forgotten about me already


you're not that memorable

----------


## calgarian

> Nah.... just thought I'd stop in for a visit.... I know most of you have forgotten about me already


who are you again????

----------


## Bertuzzi

> you're not that memorable





> who are you again????


I know....  :Frown:

----------


## calgarian

> you're not that memorable


he hasnt been on here for us to remember him.....i have better things to keep track of...like which fattie i am seeing after work.

----------


## calgarian

> I know....


now we are all on the same page....go away.....

----------


## Knockout_Power

I love you, you love me... we all love dat pu-ussy

----------


## calgarian

> I love you, you love me... we all love dat pu-ussy


please tell me you werent talkng to me......

----------


## Knockout_Power

> please tell me you werent talkng to me......


nobody talks to you... gorilla boy

----------


## calgarian

> nobody talks to you... *gorilla boy*


if a GIRL (notice the caps) call me that , normally it comes after Grrrrrrrrr.

----------


## RaginCajun

> stupid idiots
> 
> anyways... how are you whores?
> 
> *i choked on a black guy yesterday*
> 
> but i controlled myself and let go before he died
> 
> good thing, cuz im still on probation


little too much info, but whatever floats ya boat!

----------


## Knockout_Power

> little too much info, but whatever floats ya boat!


ahahahahahahaha... we all knew it dukki, thruths out

----------


## big_ron

Morning. i want a cheat meal now!

----------


## calgarian

> Morning. i want a cheat meal now!


full of fat?

----------


## l2elapse

> Big chance for infertility 
> The hassle of weekly injections. I know it sounds cool but it gets old.
> The cost
> Acne was there at first but subsided
> Possibility for hairloss. Mpb caused by dht
> 
> 
> 
> Those are the main things that I would say are more common.


is infertility permanent or just as long as you are on

----------


## big_ron

> full of fat?


Not full of fat, just sumthing nice  :Smilie:

----------


## big_ron

> is infertility permanent or just as long as you are on


It is different for everybody. but from the research i have have done on this board and alot of others.
you can restore your fertility once coming off, can take 3-12 months, but with the help of hcg use while on it can give you better chances. im sure if the guys who have been on trt for years can tell you their experiences.

----------


## big_ron

oldie but a goodie http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVg0M...eature=related

----------


## big_ron

also big boy ron coleman car crash http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZG9eI2scSuc&NR=1

----------


## stack_it

> is infertility permanent or just as long as you are on


This is different for everyone. It normally takes time for infertility to happen and in some it doesn't. As far as being permanent there's no way to gaurantee either way. Considering trt is supposed to be permanent then technically the infertility would be. The use of hcg can help counteract this tho.

----------


## auslifta

Fvck me, this place smells like 4711, old spice and fish.

----------


## big_ron

> This is different for everyone. It normally takes time for infertility to happen and in some it doesn't. As far as being permanent there's no way to gaurantee either way. Considering trt is supposed to be permanent then technically the infertility would be. The use of hcg can help counteract this tho.


Yes test injections have also been used as a method of child birth and had been known to fail a fair bit.
Get a sperm count before you start trt and then 1 yr on and see how u are going.

----------


## Knockout_Power

Ron, can I lick your ass?

----------


## big_ron

Only if DSM can lick yours

----------


## jbm

jbm jbm jbm

----------


## l2elapse

> This is different for everyone. It normally takes time for infertility to happen and in some it doesn't. As far as being permanent there's no way to gaurantee either way. Considering trt is supposed to be permanent then technically the infertility would be. The use of hcg can help counteract this tho.


well that sucks ass being only 24...

----------


## auslifta

> jbm jbm jbm


oi oi oi

----------


## stack_it

What'd the gay rooster say?

Anycockledooo!!!!!

----------


## jbm



----------


## Igifuno

hungover... time for a beer.

----------


## DSM4Life

> 


Lucky girl...

----------


## 68charger

post whoren

----------


## big_ron

> 


Love a good pull of the hair

----------


## stack_it

> Love a good pull of the hair


So did the girl I took home last night!

----------


## big_ron

> So did the girl I took home last night!


you shouldnt pull your sisters hair stack its not nice

----------


## stack_it

> you shouldnt pull your sisters hair stack its not nice


She asked nicely tho

----------


## big_ron

Well then thats okay, what part of the USA you from?

----------


## stack_it

Midwest

----------


## big_ron

Like it there?

----------


## stack_it

It's ok. Weather sucks and the food. I'd rather be back down south.

----------


## DSM4Life

> Midwest


Now it all makes sense.

----------


## calgarian

> It's ok. Weather sucks and the food. I'd rather be back* down south*.


west hole has its advantages  :Wink:

----------


## Mooseman33

what happened to the "LAB" section here?

----------


## calgarian

> what happened to the "LAB" section here?


u were looking for a recipe for "how to grow green stuff"?

----------


## DSM4Life

I blew my ....

----------


## calgarian

> I blew my ....


u dont get laid or something???? seems like first issue of the morning for u is should I jerk off or not  :Hmmmm:

----------


## Mooseman33

my green thumb is solid....
need to know how to make tren ace and test prop...

maybe marcus can help.... im going on one last cycle...6 weeks and huge doses.....

----------


## DSM4Life

> u dont get laid or something???? seems like first issue of the morning for u is should I jerk off or not


The problem is I am always ready to go. I can easily jerk off in the morning and be ready to go 2 more times throughout the day.

----------


## calgarian

> The problem is I am always ready to go. I can easily jerk off in the morning and be ready to go 2 more times throughout the day.


i can so relate.......

----------


## DSM4Life

> i can so relate.......


Prove it..

----------


## calgarian

> my green thumb is solid....
> need to know how to make tren ace and test prop...
> 
> maybe marcus can help.... im going on one last cycle...6 weeks and *huge doses*.....


u already are half crazy I bet you will be full crazy by the end of this cycle.

----------


## calgarian

> Prove it..


come on down.......

----------


## DSM4Life

> come on down.......


Im coming....

----------


## calgarian

> Im coming....


and I stopped using Condoms........I hate not feeling anything I am sure u wont have issue with that.

----------


## DSM4Life

> and I stopped using Condoms........I hate not feeling anything I am sure u wont have issue with that.


Raw dog is the only way i go.

----------


## calgarian

> Raw dog is the only way i go.


ok...i am waiting.........

----------


## DSM4Life

I only sleep with guys who are as thick as a pepsi can...

----------


## calgarian

> I only sleep with guys who are as thick as a pepsi can...


u wont be disappointed  :Wink:  I can fill holes pretty good

----------


## DSM4Life

I am on my way.

----------


## calgarian

> I am on my way.


So i have to wait 1 day and 18 hrs???

----------


## stack_it

> So i have to wait 1 day and 18 hrs???


Pretty creepy you know the exact travel time lmao

----------


## calgarian

> Pretty creepy you know the exact travel time lmao


 :LOL:  I goggled it.....

----------


## calgarian

so no one is here posting...I am getting tired of all these threads....no one remember how to have fun over here?

----------


## Igifuno

I remember...

----------


## stack_it

All other threads in the lounge besides the whore thread should be deleted.

----------


## Ernst

Got a parking ticket while I was stuck at work. 

I hate people who write tickets. Get a real job, you fvcking assholes.

----------


## big_ron

> Got a parking ticket while I was stuck at work. 
> 
> I hate people who write tickets. Get a real job, you fvcking assholes.


Haha they probably hate them selfs if they are human

----------


## *Admin*

> It's a great whore sighting, Charlie Brown!


Agreed!

----------


## stack_it

Whorefaces!!!!

----------


## calgarian

> Whorefaces!!!!


u face reflects what you do and enjoy....hence the reason of being whore face  :LOL:

----------


## stack_it

Lol. Makes sense

----------


## calgarian

like that explanation huh?

----------


## C-MaN

people on mars!

----------


## C-MaN

people in my head

----------


## C-MaN

people everywhere

----------


## C-MaN

how many posts does it take to get to the center of a lolly pop?

----------


## calgarian

> how many posts does it take to get to the center of a lolly pop?


50 cents Candy shop's lolly pop?

----------


## C-MaN

damn.. that's alot

----------


## C-MaN

i know if i can hit it once i can hit it twice... I got tha magic stick

----------


## C-MaN

mmmmaagggiiiccc, ima freak to tha core

----------


## C-MaN

time saver

----------


## C-MaN

time waster

----------


## C-MaN

waste nsaver

----------


## C-MaN

heart breaker, dream maker dont you take that away from me.

----------


## DSM4Life

Stackit is mirin admin.

----------


## stack_it

> Stackit is mirin admin.


Does mirin mean a loss of respect?

----------


## LGM

> Does mirin mean a loss of respect?


At least you aren't jelly.

----------


## l2elapse

finally got this working on my phone

----------


## DSM4Life

I am dropping a massive load.

----------


## LGM

Page 3? You whores are slacking.

----------


## l2elapse

good evening whores..lets get this place rocking!

----------


## kalspic

whats up everyone. friday was a shameful day for me. i messed around with my first and last fatty. i am so ashamed

----------


## DSM4Life

Imma be on the next level
Imma be rockin over that bass treble
Imma be chillin with my mutha mutha crew
Imma be makin all them deals you wanna do

----------


## stack_it

R.I.P. Whore thread

----------


## oscarjones

Damn Lipo 6 is ****ing insane. I am not going to fall asleep anytime soon!

----------


## Older lifter

Heys whores, all well i hope

----------


## DSM4Life



----------


## oscarjones

> 


What is the bear hunting for?

----------


## oscarjones

Fat humans?

----------


## Bertuzzi

I wish I were an Oscar Myer Wiener...... that is what I truly hope to be, cuz if I were an Oscar Myer Wiener.... than DSM would be in Love with me!

----------


## big_ron

Its been a while!

----------


## calgarian

morning...........empty thread

----------


## calgarian

morning again to an empty thread

----------


## Standby

good afternoon empty thread

----------


## MastaMan

what the **** is the point of this

----------


## calgarian

Morning to an Empty thread AGAIN.....

----------


## ghettoboyd

> what the **** is the point of this


your new man so you dont understand this wonderfull most magical piece of work we whores called home for so long and have most recently abandoned...think of this place as the oz of the internet and cal as the king of the oompa loompas....man i miss this place...

----------


## ghettoboyd

this is my 4450th post of the utmost of quality....uber awsomeness in da hizzle biotches...

----------


## calgarian

u suck.....

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Did your wife move to FL too Gixer?


not yet. deciding if she going to come her or me back to texas.

----------


## ghettoboyd

> u suck.....cus you are so fuking awsome and way better looking than me plus your moms favorite son....


fixed bitch lol... :Afro:

----------


## l2elapse

gixxer u still live in texas?

----------


## Sicko

watts up whores?

----------


## Sicko

still sleeping?

----------


## Sicko

wake up and smell my fart!!!!

----------


## Sicko

Had kidney bean salad last night and boy oh boy am I ripe!!!

----------


## Sicko

oops there goes another one...heheheh...wife is pissed been blowin her hair back all night!!
She frikkin sprayed me with the air freshener while I was sleeping..

----------


## gixxerboy1

> gixxer u still live in texas?


nope in in south florida now

----------


## l2elapse

> nope in in south florida now


what made you leave

----------


## gixxerboy1

> what made you leave


lost my job in texas and had no prospects. I got offered something here.
And at the time i really had no reason to stay in Texas

----------


## l2elapse

> lost my job in texas and had no prospects. I got offered something here.
> And at the time i really had no reason to stay in Texas


you were in the dallas area correct?

----------


## gixxerboy1

> you were in the dallas area correct?


yea. I lived in Addison

----------


## l2elapse

> yea. I lived in Addison


i enjoyed addison..i take it you didnt

----------


## gixxerboy1

> i enjoyed addison..i take it you didnt


it was nice. Clean, we had a nice place to live and it wasnt expensive compared to what im used to.

Just quiet. Not many place open late. To go out to dinner on a Sunday night alot is closed. The bars there really weren't my scene.

----------


## l2elapse

> it was nice. Clean, we had a nice place to live and it wasnt expensive compared to what im used to.
> 
> Just quiet. Not many place open late. To go out to dinner on a Sunday night alot is closed. The bars there really weren't my scene.


did you ever try Uptown? and Greenville

----------


## gixxerboy1

> did you ever try Uptown? and Greenville


Greenville years ago we would goto kinki's
uptown yea i liked place there
i would goto teddy's room alot

----------


## Charlie6

won't be long now

----------


## Sicko

> won't be long now


for what

----------


## DSM4Life

crap

----------


## hotpink

*boooo*

----------


## ghettoboyd

dam girl you look smoking hot!!!

----------


## Sicko

frikkin get up at 2:30 am to meet sub at jobsit and the fvcker calls me after he is already supposed to be here, half asleep talkin about "oh um I am gonna be a little late because my uhh truck wont start or some sh!t"!! Dont people understand I have heard every excuse in the book over the last 20 years!!! Shut the fvck up and handle your responsibilities !!

----------


## Sicko

5am and still sitting here!!!

----------


## Dukkit

> *boooo*


hi there, hey there, howdy there

----------


## Dukkit

I did a naked bike ride through philly on sun night. 

2000 ppl rode. 

It was so awesome.

----------


## -Ender-

did it have a seat? or just a post for one?

----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-

mwhah...HAHAHAHAHHAHAHA!



LOVE YOU POOKIE!

----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## im83931

Hi all

----------


## gixxerboy1

im going to get myself in trouble at this bar job

----------


## calgarian

> im going to get myself in trouble at this bar job


define trouble????? is it going to be wet and sticky or get someone beat up?

----------


## gixxerboy1

wet and sticky. 
its a strip bar. grand opening was last night so just went in to check it out.

----------


## im83931

great name for a strip bar

----------


## calgarian

> wet and sticky. 
> its a strip bar. grand opening was last night so just went in to check it out.


thats interesting....

----------


## gixxerboy1

i'm going to try and be good. just on test and there is alot of really hot girls working there

----------


## Razor

200 posts /30seconds btw posts means it will take me 60 min to post 200 times, so you have to stay awake 1 more hour

----------


## Razor

I promise if you drink a beer it will make things better

----------


## Razor

Where is the rest of the whores Cal, Ghetto, DSM and Jasc??

----------


## Razor

Just broke 60,000 posts 2 posts ago, I broke it yes it was me

----------


## Razor

Dannnnnn wtf man!!

----------


## DanB



----------


## Razor



----------


## Razor



----------


## Razor



----------


## DanB



----------


## Razor

Im bored not fck it im going to take a nap

----------


## DanB



----------


## xelnaga

I wish I had a beer.  :Frown:

----------


## DanB

damn it

its harder to find pics of women with clothes on then it is with them off

----------


## gixxerboy1

> I wish I had a beer.


i wish i had some vagina

----------


## xelnaga

> i wish i had some vagina


I'm over trained and exhausted. I would actually take a beer over vagina tonight. I don't have to make small talk with my beer, although I do after a dozen or so.

----------


## alexISthrowed

I want a fvcking beer, 6 more weeks.

----------


## alexISthrowed



----------


## xelnaga



----------


## alexISthrowed

I love fosters but it's skunky like 70% of the time you get it in a can.

----------


## xelnaga

If I had to have any cheat meal right now it would be a bottle of champagne and 2 wendys spicy chickens sandwiches.

----------


## alexISthrowed

I'd eat a pizza, ice cream, 2 jars of peanut butter, doritos, 9 chalupas, and a 6 pack of sierra nevada.

----------


## gixxerboy1

thats a strange combo

----------


## xelnaga

I think the peanut butter would ruin that combo for me. Other than that pizza , doritos, and high A content beer sounds fantastic!

----------


## Razor

gixxer how do you get your wife to do those poses?

----------


## Razor

> I'd eat a pizza, ice cream, 2 jars of peanut butter, doritos, 9 chalupas, and a 6 pack of sierra nevada.


Im having a PB&J tonight just for you

----------


## xelnaga

> gixxer how do you get your wife to do those poses?


F-CKKK! I still dont have avatar privileges. I cant post one or see anyone elses.

----------


## gixxerboy1

> gixxer how do you get your wife to do those poses?


its all her. i have nothing to do with it

----------


## Razor

> its all her. i have nothing to do with it


I hope your taking the pictures :Smilie:

----------


## Razor

> F-CKKK! I still dont have avatar privileges. I cant post one or see anyone elses.


Man you really screwed the pooch huh
Looks like I am going to get to 200 posts today!!

----------


## gixxerboy1

> I hope your taking the pictures


yes it was me. That was our hotel pool at like 3 am

----------


## Razor

> yes it was me. That was our hotel pool at like 3 am


How long you guys been married?

----------


## xelnaga

Gix can you post it on here. So those of us that are avatar impaired can enjoy. Thanks!

----------


## gixxerboy1

> How long you guys been married?


it will be 4 years this summer

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Gix can you post it on here. So those of us that are avatar impaired can enjoy. Thanks!


lol its nothing special

----------


## Razor

> lol its nothing special


Thats cause your spolied

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Thats cause your spolied


what can i say all my ex were hot too.

----------


## Razor

> what can i say all my ex were hot too.


Yea yea..you were a big club bouncer, you guys get all the hot girlz
Hopefully she will never be an ex

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Yea yea..you were a big club bouncer, you guys get all the hot girlz
> Hopefully she will never be an ex


lol. I banged alot of the girls from working at clubs. I only dated 1 girl i meet at a club i worked at. She worked there too and we ended up engaged

----------


## Razor

> lol. I banged alot of the girls from working at clubs. I only dated 1 girl i meet at a club i worked at. She worked there too and we ended up engaged


Where did you bounce at, South Beach?

----------


## stack_it

......

----------


## stack_it

> What's up Stack it... I see you're still bootin around here... look at that whored up post count of yours.


How you been? I've actually not been on here but a couple times in the last year either.

----------


## DanB

Bertuzzi wtf you doing in here?

Your ment to be in judgeing the competition

----------


## Razor

Ok Dan Im here

----------


## DanB

> I need some fvcking vaginnanannanana hopefully tomorrow, i'm chilling with this chick. I shall fahking destroy her.


dont forget our pics  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## DanB

Razr you havent entered the competition, get in there QUICK with your entry, man you will miss out on the great prizes

----------


## Bertuzzi

> How you been? I've actually not been on here but a couple times in the last year either.


I've been good... just crazy busy and gettin' fat, how about you?




> Bertuzzi wtf you doing in here?
> 
> Your ment to be in judgeing the competition


So, I can't be in here if I'm the Judge??

BTW... are you from Ireland? I didn't know you were Irish but then I saw you say... leaba the other night.

----------


## DanB

course you can, you can be anywhere you want. . . .but you need to post your critique of the lovely ladies once in a while. . . 

yes mate irish born and bred, I take it you are either irish or have spent time or family or something damn i dont know im confused now

but i know leaba isnt a phrase used by anybody except the irish so how are you familar  :Hmmmm:

----------


## DanB

actually my location used to say dublin but now i dont have a location??????

i want it back NOW  :Rant:

----------


## gixxerboy1

> actually my location used to say dublin but now i dont have a location??????
> 
> i want it back NOW


so go put it back in your settings  :Smilie:

----------


## Bertuzzi

> course you can, you can be anywhere you want. . . .but you need to post your critique of the lovely ladies once in a while. . . 
> 
> yes mate irish born and bred, I take it you are either irish or have spent time or family or something damn i dont know im confused now
> 
> but i know leaba isnt a phrase used by anybody except the irish so how are you familar


I'm an Irish citizen... My dad was born in Dublin.... I am first gen Canadian for my family. I have a lot of family still in Dublin but I haven't been back to visit in 10 years.... I'm coming to homeland soon though...

----------


## DanB

haha your coming to dublin and im heading to canada,

apperantly there is an expo on this week in dublin about 350,000 construction jobs in canada.

actually since your my fellow country man, you could tell me what the average wage for a welder is over there, any idea? stainless steel, steel rsj's anything just a rough idea

slainte  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## stack_it

> I've been good... just crazy busy and gettin' fat, how about you?
> 
> 
> 
> So, I can't be in here if I'm the Judge??
> 
> BTW... are you from Ireland? I didn't know you were Irish but then I saw you say... leaba the other night.


Pretty much the same. Took a sales job that has me traveling non stop so I haven't been in the gym regularly for about 6 months now.

----------


## Bertuzzi

> haha your coming to dublin and im heading to canada,
> 
> apperantly there is an expo on this week in dublin about 350,000 construction jobs in canada.
> 
> actually since your my fellow country man, you could tell me what the average wage for a welder is over there, any idea? stainless steel, steel rsj's anything just a rough idea
> 
> slainte


Well, I work in finance and see credit apps all the time from guys who are welders and shit... depending where you're working although I assume you're coming to Alberta, which is where I am but it still depends where you work in Alberta... you can make between $5000 a month on the low end to about $12 000 a month on the high end.... You can make even more if you have your own truck and shit too.

Where in Canada are you coming to??

----------


## gixxerboy1

who ever i role with tonight better be worried. I'm either going to hurt them bad or mount and bang them. arrr

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Pretty much the same. Took a sales job that has me traveling non stop so I haven't been in the gym regularly for about 6 months now.


Yup... sounds like we're in a similar situation. I'm sorta breaking out right now, but not going hardcore until 2013, cuz I'll have waaayy more free time on my hands then.

----------


## Bertuzzi

> who ever i role with tonight better be worried. I'm either going to hurt them bad or mount and bang them. arrr


LMAO!!! Glad I'm not hangin' with you. When did you move out of Texas??

----------


## stack_it

> Yup... sounds like we're in a similar situation. I'm sorta breaking out right now, but not going hardcore until 2013, cuz I'll have waaayy more free time on my hands then.


I've settled into the job now and have figured out a way to keep my diet on track. It costs a ton being on the road but it's my only option right now. Finding the time/energy to lift is hard for me still tho.

----------


## DanB

> Well, I work in finance and see credit apps all the time from guys who are welders and shit... depending where you're working although I assume you're coming to Alberta, which is where I am but it still depends where you work in Alberta... you can make between $5000 a month on the low end to about $12 000 a month on the high end.... You can make even more if you have your own truck and shit too.
> 
> Where in Canada are you coming to??


not sure where im heading to yet, ive heard alberta mentioned alot so possibly there, but wherever the work is i'll go.

and tell me this, what do you need to earn for a good standard of living, i.e. nice place, car money in bank, not living from payday to payday, not mega rich just comfortable if you know what i mean. . .

----------


## gixxerboy1

> LMAO!!! Glad I'm not hangin' with you. When did you move out of Texas??


will be a year next week. Florida is so much better then Texas

----------


## DanB

by the wat do ya know what slainte means?

if you drink then you prob will haha

----------


## Bertuzzi

> not sure where im heading to yet, ive heard alberta mentioned alot so possibly there, but wherever the work is i'll go.
> 
> and tell me this, what do you need to earn for a good standard of living, i.e. nice place, car money in bank, not living from payday to payday, not mega rich just comfortable if you know what i mean. . .


If you're good with money $5000 will be fine, but if you're in Fort Mcmurray, you'll need to make more like $8000 or $10 000 because cost of living is so high up there and its a shit hole! Almost everyone makes at least $8000 a month up in Fort Mcmurray though, so don't worry. I'll almost bet you're coming to Alberta.... I'm in Edmonton which is the capital of Alberta. Better get use to Cold ass winters and hot ass summers, if you're coming to Alberta




> will be a year next week. Florida is so much better then Texas


I would say so.... but Texas is nicer then where I am :P




> by the wat do ya know what slainte means?
> 
> if you drink then you prob will haha


Isn't like a toast or something??

----------


## DanB

no im terrible with money haha if i have it then i spend it,10k it is then, actually you can hook me up with a credit card when i get there  :2jk: 

weather is no problem ive traveled and seen hot and cold already. . . . .

yeah it has no exact translation but generally said to mean ''good health''

its fitting since you say it before drinking a shot of whiskey and whiskey translates in irish into fire water, and you defo need good health wishes after a bottle of jameson. . . . .

----------


## Bertuzzi

> no im terrible with money haha if i have it then i spend it,10k it is then, actually you can hook me up with a credit card when i get there 
> 
> weather is no problem ive traveled and seen hot and cold already. . . . .
> 
> yeah it has no exact translation but generally said to mean ''good health''
> 
> its fitting since you say it after drinking a shot of whiskey and whiskey translates in irish into fire water, and you defo need good health wishes after a bottle of jameson. . . . .


I have a bottle of Jameson that I bought from the Distillery when I was there... 10 years ago.... it was a 40 year reserve. My dad and I both bought one, we opened his on his 50th birthday and we're gonna open mine together on my 50th.... 22 more years....  :Smilie:

----------


## DanB

if i end up over there in next couple months we should head out, ill provide the jameson and you can be the guide

but it wont be a 40yr reserve lol the 10 or 12 yr will do us, how much would that be valued at im thinking big $$$$$$$$$$

tell me, how was it? and you didnt ruin it with ice or water did you?

----------


## DanB

hold on your bottle will be 72 year old, by time you open it is, is that right?

----------


## DanB

im eating homemade pizza sticks and they are actually almost healthy. . . . . . .

and taste damn goooooood

----------


## DSM4Life

Im eating homemade lasagna.

----------


## gixxerboy1

^^^ that sounds so good. I like alot of meat in mine  :Smilie:

----------


## DanB

ah excellent, one of my favourites, plenty of fresh garlic in the tomato sause i hope and how many layers in it?

----------


## Bertuzzi

> if i end up over there in next couple months we should head out, ill provide the jameson and you can be the guide
> 
> but it wont be a 40yr reserve lol the 10 or 12 yr will do us, how much would that be valued at im thinking big $$$$$$$$$$
> 
> tell me, how was it? and you didnt ruin it with ice or water did you?


No, we didn't ruin it with water or ice... we're Irish, remember.

If you're in the same area I'm sure we could get together and I could show you this shit hole.... I'm not much fun though. My party days are over... Worked in the bars for too many years now don't like being in em.... we could figure something out




> hold on your bottle will be 72 year old, by time you open it is, is that right?


Yup.... its gonna be an old ass bottle of whiskey!  :Smilie:

----------


## DanB

yes 1kg or 2.2lbs for those of you sitting there like  :Hmmmm:  of lean mince makes perfect amount for 4 good servings and fits perfectly into my dish. . . . might make some tomorrow now that i think of it

damn i love bulking

----------


## gixxerboy1

> ah excellent, one of my favourites, plenty of fresh garlic in the tomato sause i hope and how many layers in it?


i wish i was a better cook.

----------


## DanB

Any decent gyms over your way? I'm going to the expo at end of the week or weekend at latest so I'll have more info on exact location and company names, you might know what word on street about them is. . . .

Ah to be honest I wont be partying over there until I'm well set up and comfortable, Ive made that mistake before. . . . . but few drinks and game pool never killed anybody. . . .yet haha

So all in all would you think going over would be a good idea then yeah, like workwise etc

----------


## DanB

> i wish i was a better cook.


its easy mate, but hold on if i was you with that weather you get over there, I would barbacue EVERYTHING it never gets old

----------


## ghettoboyd

> its easy mate, but hold on if i was you with that weather you get over there, I would barbacue EVERYTHING it never gets old


i grill year round and i live in maine....it just makes cooking meat in bulk so easy its worth the effort of braving the elements...my neighbors must think im strange as ive been here for two years and never seen enyone bb-q...

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Any decent gyms over your way? I'm going to the expo at end of the week or weekend at latest so I'll have more info on exact location and company names, you might know what word on street about them is. . . .
> 
> Ah to be honest I wont be partying over there until I'm well set up and comfortable, Ive made that mistake before. . . . . but few drinks and game pool never killed anybody. . . .yet haha
> 
> So all in all would you think going over would be a good idea then yeah, like workwise etc


Ya, I'll most likely know the companies... let me know when you know. I dunno if its a good choice to come over here or not... I mean work is good and money is good, so if its hard times over there, then come here... just gotta be smart and save that money otherwise you'll get stuck in the alberta trap that so many get stuck in.... 




> i grill year round and i live in maine....it just makes cooking meat in bulk so easy its worth the effort of braving the elements...my neighbors must think im strange as ive been here for two years and never seen enyone bb-q...


I grill all year round too, even at -30 celcius which is like -22f. No problem!

----------


## DanB

you are both better men then me . . . . . .

i aint standing in the rain cooking unless im doing a steak

----------


## DanB

> Ya, I'll most likely know the companies... let me know when you know. I dunno if its a good choice to come over here or not... I mean work is good and money is good, so if its hard times over there, then come here...* just gotta be smart and save that money otherwise you'll get stuck in the alberta trap that so many get stuck in.... 
> 
> 
> *
> I grill all year round too, even at -30 celcius which is like -22f. No problem!


yeah thanks mate ill let you know, and i made that mistake before working abroad so hopefully i learned my lesson for this time

----------


## Razor

Dan I did enter already you freak

----------


## DanB

> i know girls


Take me under your wing, share some of your wisdom, I have an abundance of gear I can share with you in return  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## DCI

> How are the chics in Ireland?


Ugly.

----------


## calgarian

> Ugly.


oh thats y u drink that much so fvcking them get easier.....

----------


## DanB

> Ugly.


What stones you looking under?

----------


## jasc

> Well she gives the best bj, hand jobs I ever had..been with 32 girls and by far she is the best.
> Only been able to cum from a bj, handjob with one other girl and that was like 8 years ago
> She's got 32DD and a 00 waist..and she screams and shit when we have sex..its pretty nice


Nice pull brotha.. how tall is she? 
*warning* If you say 5'0" I may come kidnap her

----------


## Razor

5'4..101lbs...I dont like girls that are 5'0, they look like midgets :Smilie:  My last girl was 5'0 and was not happy about it

----------


## DCI

> oh thats y u drink that much so fvcking them get easier.....


I'll stick to eastern europeans nice one  :Big Grin: 




> What stones you looking under?


None  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DanB

damn it i've been putting it off all day and cant leave it any longer because me mate is on way round to collect me

damn cardio, me and you are going to fall out very soon,

keep the whore count up until i get back

----------


## DanB

> I'll stick to eastern europeans nice one 
> 
> 
> 
> None



start looking in dandelion in stephens green then and you will soon change your tune haha

----------


## Razor

> damn it i've been putting it off all day and cant leave it any longer because me mate is on way round to collect me
> 
> damn cardio, me and you are going to fall out very soon,
> 
> keep the whore count up until i get back


Did you apologize?? 
Im going to the gym too

----------


## calgarian

try being on 1g of test and being picky......

----------


## DanB

> Did you apologize?? 
> Im going to the gym too


nope not yet but mabey the cardio will clear the head

----------


## DanB

> try being on 1g of test and being picky......


i didnt know gram of test and picky could go in the same sentence

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

Fvck me I just crushed legs. Not feeling too good, you guys mind if I throw up in here?

----------


## DCI

> start looking in dandelion in stephens green then and you will soon change your tune haha


I'm sure there all stunning but like all hot irish women they unbelieveably mental and generally annoying.

----------


## calgarian

> i didnt know gram of test and picky could go in the same sentence


fvcking tell me abt it

----------


## Bertuzzi

> bertuzzi is the judges union on strike or something man? 
> 
> pick your winner so we can move to next round of the competition


Oh, I didn't know I was suppose to pick yet.... I'll go back and pick... fvcker!




> hold up whores I got a serious question in the whore house 2nite
> 
> is that even permitted?


Absolutely not allowed.... unless I'm asking




> If your aunty had balls, would she then be your uncle?





> your aunty is a tranny?


Of course gix got the answer.... he has 2 tranny aunties!




> 


 :Haha:  Never seen that one.... love it!

----------


## Bertuzzi

> 


^^ Winner.... one of my favourite... It was tough to pick though... but have to go with this classic

----------


## Razor

> Fvck me I just crushed legs. Not feeling too good, you guys mind if I throw up in here?

----------


## jasc

> ^^ Winner.... one of my favourite... It was tough to pick though... but have to go with this classic


First off I'd like to thank god for making such a great ass and giving me the guidance to find it.
I'd like to thanks my friends and family and all of those who have supported me on this board.
I'd also like to give a shout out to Admin, without you none of this would have been possible. If it weren't for you we wouldn't be able to stare at so much great ass and would be forced to look at 6's at work.

*walks off stage, fake's a high-five to Razr n kicks him in the nuts*

----------


## DCI

Bahahaha Jasc quality post  :Big Grin:

----------


## Razor

I lost my fcking ipod!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Bertuzzi

> I lost my fcking ipod!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You're an iPod!

----------


## bikeral

good stuff jasc keep the ass coming.

----------


## DCI

> I lost my fcking ipod!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


How do people manage to loose shit? I've had my ipod for the past 8 years and never ever have lost a phone or wallet ever or keys or anything and I've been so drunk that I can't even remember my name at times.

----------


## gixxerboy1

> How do people manage to loose shit? I've had my ipod for the past 8 years and never ever have lost a phone or wallet ever or keys or anything and I've been so drunk that I can't even remember my name at times.


one time i lost my virginity.

well depending who you ask it may have been a few times

----------


## Razor

> How do people manage to loose shit? I've had my ipod for the past 8 years and never ever have lost a phone or wallet ever or keys or anything and I've been so drunk that I can't even remember my name at times.


Cause its like this big

----------


## Bertuzzi

> How do people manage to loose shit? I've had my ipod for the past 8 years and never ever have lost a phone or wallet ever or keys or anything and I've been so drunk that I can't even remember my name at times.


I don't get it either... makes no sense to me




> one time i lost my virginity.
> 
> well depending who you ask it may have been a few times


 :LOL:  Fvck Gixxer... I don't remember you being this funny.... just firing zingers lately  :Smilie:

----------


## Razor

> I don't get it either... makes no sense to me


Dude I would loose my head if it was not attached...you never lost anything?

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Dude I would loose my head if it was not attached...you never lost anything?


LOL... yah I have, just the other day I left my staps at the gym on the tredmill.... next morning when I got there.... they were exactly where I left them.... that was hard to believe. 

I was just referring to those people who would loose their head if it wasn't attached... like you mentioned... it's okay... I have friends like that and its always amusing to watch them rip shit apart looking for things  :Smilie:

----------


## calgarian

i havent lost my virginity once so soon i be 40 yrs old virgin

----------


## Razor

> LOL... yah I have, just the other day I left my staps at the gym on the tredmill.... next morning when I got there.... they were exactly where I left them.... that was hard to believe. 
> 
> I was just referring to those people who would loose their head if it wasn't attached... like you mentioned... it's okay... I have friends like that and its always amusing to watch them rip shit apart looking for things


Then you would laugh at me too.. I just ripped through my house and my car twice...I gave in to the bad news and just ordered another one... :Frown:

----------


## DCI

> one time i lost my virginity.
> 
> well depending who you ask it may have been a few times


So have, but I still got the box it came in  :Big Grin: 




> Cause its like this big


Are you sure you didn't eat it  :Stick Out Tongue:  And you are still useless for loosing stuff. You have brought shame to all men all over the world.

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Then you would laugh at me too.. I just ripped through my house and my car twice...I gave in to the bad news and just ordered another one...


 :LOL:  I'm laughing just thinking about it!

----------


## calgarian

this morning

----------


## Razor

> Are you sure you didn't eat it  And you are still useless for loosing stuff. You have brought shame to all men all over the world.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MptrE...eature=related

----------


## Bertuzzi

> this morning


Lookin' good you dirty hooker...

----------


## calgarian

> Lookin' good you dirty hooker...


TY i increased my hourly rate now.....to $5/hr...fatties are welcome I will be millionaire soon ... :LOL: 
not to mention I m on 1g of test c

----------


## jasc

> this morning


Good to see a pic of a bud, Nice to put a face to the name.. 
you work out at a Lifestyle Family Fitness?
Your gym looks identical to mine.. Same machines, mirror height, tv look n size, clock with a sign under it, even the same damn paint color on the walls... Only in a different country

----------


## DCI

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MptrE...eature=related


See what I did there  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DanB

thats me done for moment otherwise I wont be able to stop myself. . . . .

----------


## DanB

damn that was an emotional half hour

----------


## Razor

No dont leave Im about to start whoring big time..gonna be on the elliptical for 40 min

----------


## DanB

i aint leaving just gota stop listening to house before it takes over again. . . .

----------


## DanB

so whats the topic today razr?

----------


## Razor

Your in Ireland right?

----------


## DanB

yes i am

----------


## Razor

Isn't that were dec11 lives?

----------


## Razor

Here we go 45 minutes of cardio and whoring

----------


## DanB

yup

he is prob kicking the head off some kid on a door as we speak  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## gixxerboy1

i've never banged anyone from ireland. A country i have not yet conquered

----------


## DanB

oh they are filthy mate

if your ever over this way look me up  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Razor

So I take it you like soccer(football)?

----------


## DanB

gix what is admin going to give you at 30,000 posts

where's dukkits, what did you get at 50,000

shares haha

----------


## Razor

Man there is some hot chicks in here doing Cardio

----------


## DanB

> So I take it you like soccer(football)?


i do watch it on occasion but more just the international matchs, gota support your country

i have fought most my life and i cant stand seeing them fvckers rolling round on the ground when they get a tap on the shin

----------


## DanB

> Man there is some hot chicks in here doing Cardio


pics?

----------


## Razor

Bowflex and perfect pushups on the TV...what a joke

----------


## Razor

> pics?


k ill try without looking like a stalker

----------


## Razor

Damn the two just left...wtf..now I have nothing to look at

----------


## gixxerboy1

> oh they are filthy mate
> 
> if your ever over this way look me up


i've meet most of my foreign girls with out ever leaving the country.
Maybe its the immigration agent t-shirt i wear at the airport  :Smilie:

----------


## DanB

> i've meet most of my foreign girls with out ever leaving the country.
> Maybe its the immigration agent t-shirt i wear at the airport


haha cavity search yeah

----------


## Razor

There a old lady on he treadmill yelling about something on the tube. Lmao!!!!!

----------


## DanB

alex my man stop creeping and come in

----------


## gixxerboy1

> alex my man stop creeping and come in


maybe that girl wore him out

----------


## DanB

yup the tren caught up with him as soon as he had to start doing some work

----------


## Razor

Alex get your black ass in here

----------


## Razor

Fck this machine..won't give me accurate bpm

----------


## DanB

they never do, wtf is up with that?

any sweat on your hands and they cant read properly

or least thats the precor machines at gym's ive been to

----------


## Razor

Stupid machines. I need to get one that wraps around the chest

----------


## androbolic_09

> Stupid machines. I need to get one that wraps around *he* chest


 ? whos chest you wanting to wrap your arms around?

----------


## androbolic_09

everytime i see a pic of a girls ass. goodlooking ass.... i want to start grinding my [email protected] on something... fvck i want some kitty kitty....

----------


## Razor

> ? whos chest you wanting to wrap your arms around?


*edited

----------


## androbolic_09

> *edited


aww comeon bro. iim jokin with you

----------


## Razor

lol i know:_)

----------


## androbolic_09

aight lol. boy im dreading tomorrow. Its..... LEG DAY

----------


## Razor

> aight lol. boy im dreading tomorrow. Its..... LEG DAY


Me too man big day...been a week since I did em..front squats, squats, leg curls, reverse leg, curls standing, and seated calve raises

----------


## androbolic_09

Yeah i got squats, leg ext and curls, leg press, calf raises and cardio. i really need to throw in lunges but i absolutely hate them with every fiber of my being...

----------


## Razor

> Yeah i got squats, leg ext and curls, leg press, calf raises and cardio. i really need to throw in lunges but i absolutely hate them with every fiber of my being...


grab your sack and the kettle bells and man up!

----------


## androbolic_09

lmao. heck my gym has not any kettle bells. only dumbells. but yeah i may throw in a few light sets.....  :Smilie:

----------


## gixxerboy1

> good enough reason then i guess, we dont have ''connected'' people over here per say, its the dealers that rule this world, if you got them behind you then you can pretty much step on any toes that you like


the mob is still alive in ny,nj and philly

----------


## DanB

5 of the 2.27kg (5lbs) for 150 euro off a friend, it goes for 70 a pop in shops or about 55 each online so im happy with that, i wont get any better price

----------


## Razor

> I'm about to do something I can't talk about and watch the immortals.


I love that movie!!! Is it out on DVD?

----------


## Razor

Gixx is your wife European?

----------


## DanB

> the mob is still alive in ny,nj and philly


i taught that was all long gone?

ah i dont have a clue really, different side of world, just an assumption really

----------


## alexISthrowed

> I love that movie!!! Is it out on DVD?


idk it's on zune on my xbox. It shall be good even if it's bad I'm feeling pretty good.

----------


## Razor

You lucky bastard!! Your going to love that movie!! And then revenge of the titans comes out on the 30th!!

----------


## Razor

Hey when you get back go to the diet section and teach me about carb cycling

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Gixx is your wife European?


russian, i dont mess with american girls

----------


## alexISthrowed

> You lucky bastard!! Your going to love that movie!! And then revenge of the titans comes out on the 30th!!


Oh it's gonna be epic!

----------


## DanB

is it worth a watch?

whats it about?

i started watching underbelly last night

any aussies here will know that series

----------


## gixxerboy1

> i taught that was all long gone?
> 
> ah i dont have a clue really, different side of world, just an assumption really


not as big as it was. But they are still there

----------


## alexISthrowed

I am not in any shape to give out any advice. I'm in strictly in the lounge for the rest of the night  :Smilie:

----------


## DanB

^^^^^^^

tut tut 

i know what you being doing lol

----------


## alexISthrowed

"If i was going to kill someone, this is where i would bring the body.
well, im glad that weve me at it to that place."

This is some chicks status on fb? wtf must be drunk?

----------


## alexISthrowed

> ^^^^^^^
> 
> tut tut 
> 
> i know what you being doing lol


0 calories

----------


## DanB

> not as big as it was. But they are still there


this may seem like stupid question but im from many 1000's miles away lol

but was it/still is as big as example the film casino 

they buy their way in wherever they need, few $$$ under the table to right people and blind eyes turned etc

----------


## DanB

> 0 calories


true that

but it could cause many cals

----------


## Razor

> russian, i dont mess with american girls


Damn shes fine

----------


## alexISthrowed

> true that
> 
> but it could cause many cals


You gotta have epic will power

----------


## gixxerboy1

> this may seem like stupid question but im from many 1000's miles away lol
> 
> but was it/still is as big as example the film casino 
> 
> they buy their way in wherever they need, few $$$ under the table to right people and blind eyes turned etc


yea stuff is like that. 
My first date with my wife she wanted to go to an italian restaurant. So i took her to a place in little italy NYC, we entered through the kitchen and was brought to our table
with champagne  :Smilie:  

you ever see sopranos?

----------


## DanB

hey gix did you find out what was happening with her pics posted online?

----------


## Razor

What?

----------


## gixxerboy1

> hey gix did you find out what was happening with her pics posted online?


no alex never gave me a link to the forum

----------


## DanB

> yea stuff is like that. 
> My first date with my wife she wanted to go to an italian restaurant. So i took her to a place in little italy NYC, we entered through the kitchen and was brought to our table
> with champagne  
> 
> you ever see sopranos?


haha thats goodfellas

yeah used watch it, thats new jersey right?

----------


## DanB

> no alex never gave me a link to the forum


sabotage his profile like razr until he coughs it up

----------


## Razor

> yea stuff is like that. 
> My first date with my wife she wanted to go to an italian restaurant. So i took her to a place in little italy NYC, we entered through the kitchen and was brought to our table
> with champagne  
> 
> you ever see sopranos?


With a girl like that you have to pull out all the stops

----------


## gixxerboy1

> haha thats goodfellas
> 
> yeah used watch it, thats ny right?


that was NJ thats more what its like though. They all got their hand is some business.

----------


## Razor

I just watched the godfather last night love that movie

----------


## DanB

yeah i knew it was jersey just got a lil confused there lol

is your house like tonys then yeah lol

----------


## Razor

> is it worth a watch?
> 
> whats it about?
> 
> i started watching underbelly last night
> 
> any aussies here will know that series


do this go rent clash of the titans the day before revenge of the titans comes out.then go watch that the next day..then watch immortals

----------


## alexISthrowed

> no alex never gave me a link to the forum


It wasn't your avi, it was cal's.

----------


## gixxerboy1

> With a girl like that you have to pull out all the stops


i can still remember it. she came out of her place in a tight short black dress, knee high boots and a long sable fur coat. She looked like you would kinda picture some russian girl

----------


## alexISthrowed

Fawk

----------


## gixxerboy1

> It wasn't your avi, it was cal's.


oh ok

----------


## Razor

> Fawk


Is that the same guy for sure?

----------


## alexISthrowed

> Is that the same guy for sure?


Yeah it's roelly winklar

----------


## Razor

Phil Heath b4 and after

----------


## DanB

its you in 5 years lol

----------


## gixxerboy1

> yeah i knew it was jersey just got a lil confused there lol
> 
> is your house like tonys then yeah lol


i wish

----------


## jasc

haha I'm on a roll..

I'll stop now..

look what boredom at work makes me do..

----------


## gearbox

> If you were a sex machine.. would you be a forklift?


jack hammer!!

----------


## alexISthrowed

> just left the vet Mu cat has cancer


Sorry to hear that man. One of my dogs had cancer (the one who's valium I steal) and they just chopped off one of his toes. He's been fine ever since and that was 3-4 years ago. Where is the cancer?

----------


## DanB

> no dan is to busy icing from being swollen. razr gave him an std


dan was too busy wrapping his hands, he is fvcking pumped

dan is listening to a hardwell set

jasc ill speak you later when im back i may have a link you will like

happy whoreing

----------


## alexISthrowed

I just bought some sick under armour sheot

----------


## alexISthrowed

About to go jab my lat with 3.25ml's of golden goodness

----------


## alexISthrowed

I can't wait to go on my modest 500mg cyp cruise after this show though.

----------


## alexISthrowed

maybe 500cyp and 250 deca for a cruise

----------


## alexISthrowed

Being on high doses and ed injects gets old

----------


## gearbox

I bet it does!!

----------


## alexISthrowed

I'm so glad I pinned my lats. I'm surprised you don't hear more about lat injects. It's a huge muscle group. I put 3ml's in there with little pain at all and it was a virgin muscle.

----------


## alexISthrowed

I recommend lat pinning to everyone, I though tri's were my favorite but now I love my lats.

----------


## gearbox

may have to try this soon

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Sorry to hear that man. One of my dogs had cancer (the one who's valium I steal) and they just chopped off one of his toes. He's been fine ever since and that was 3-4 years ago. Where is the cancer?


breast cancer. They are going to remove one of her mammary glands

----------


## bjpennnn

just wanted to wish all you guys a ****en kick ass day! Its already beautiful down here in southern california. Hopefully you can get your asses outside and enjoy the beautiful day! cume byyyy yaaaaa. haha<3

----------


## alexISthrowed

I'm pretty used to jabbing myself but I hate virgin muscle pain so it was keeping me from doing any new spots. If you think about it your lat is a big muscle like quads and glutes, it takes the injects pretty well. I'll do traps your bi's next i'm not sure. I think i'm going to bust open the esiclene tonight for a test run so that should be shitty. I'll try and get before and after pics.

----------


## alexISthrowed

****ing bjpennnn they should have made you a knowledgeable member!

----------


## alexISthrowed

But it is a wonderful day here in mi. Windy as hell, but it's like 50 in march so hey.

----------


## alexISthrowed

> breast cancer. They are going to remove one of her mammary glands


I wish her a speedy recovery. She should be fine.

----------


## bjpennnn

haha bro, I dont spend that much time here as i once did, I think they made the correct decision. just thought I would should some love today. stay shreaddeddddd braa.

----------


## alexISthrowed

> haha bro, I dont spend that much time here as i once did, I think they made the correct decision. just thought I would should some love today. stay shreaddeddddd braa.


Good to see you around homeeboii

----------


## calgarian

> If you were a sex machine.. would you be a forklift?


given the size of women .....yeah... :LOL:

----------


## bjpennnn

^lolllll

----------


## calgarian

> nvm Cal took me a sec to process that...
> 
> Machine's don't discriminate.. makes sense


u r getting smarter............

----------


## gearbox

will wait on those pics alex..
and yes I hope she has an easy recovery..good luck

----------


## alexISthrowed

> will wait on those pics alex..
> and yes I hope she has an easy recovery..good luck


That shit hurts like a bitch but I have a shit ton so fawk it. Flex wheeler used to say he would pass out from the pain lol. I'm just gonna do my bi's and tri's and maybe delts and see what it does.

----------


## gearbox

seriously pass out!

----------


## jasc

> u r getting smarter............


haha I'm learnin

You mistreatin that rental car yet?

----------


## calgarian

> haha I'm learnin
> 
> You mistreatin that rental car yet?


wont get that till March 19th....it will be either expedition or Yukon...they were saying Durango and i said fvck off....I will mistreat the fvck out of that bitch....nothing compares to the diesel turbo GL I am driving right now.

----------


## DCI

Dear lord I'm full of food.

----------


## alexISthrowed

> Dear lord I'm full of food.


I'm hungry

----------


## FONZY007

I have to share this with you guys I was like oh my god....

----------


## FONZY007

Just for my whores lol

----------


## calgarian

> Just for my whores lol


random picture or one of the chick sent you this?

----------


## calgarian

> Dear lord I'm full of food.


go take a dump....

----------


## bikeral

Back from a nice ride. Its like spring here today. I just read all the whoring i missed so I am up to date.

----------


## bikeral

missed your post alex thanks for the invite

----------


## bikeral

came back starved and ate 13 ounces of tuna and 2 rice cakes

----------


## bikeral

gix sorry to hear about your cat. I have 3 dogs and I know we get attached to our pets like they were our children.

----------


## jasc

> random picture or one of the chick sent you this?


wonderin the same thing...

that ass is no joke...

----------


## alexISthrowed



----------


## bikeral

^^mmmmmmmmmmmm good

----------


## DanB

Alex pm me where you get these pics 

I will send you some magic beans in return

----------


## alexISthrowed

It's at the bottom corner of everypic lol. You will love that site, there are way more pics and vids I can't post here.

----------


## gearbox

Lol...magic beans!!

----------


## jasc

keep up the quality pics good sir

----------


## alexISthrowed

Ok good sir

----------


## alexISthrowed



----------


## jasc

> It's at the bottom corner of everypic lol. You will love that site, there are way more pics and vids I can't post here.


so that's the trick.. I use google image search n run through hundreds of pics to come up with a few like that.

----------


## alexISthrowed



----------


## Razor

> 


Damn!!

----------


## gearbox

Gotta love camera phones. Snap shot anytime!

----------


## alexISthrowed

> so that's the trick.. I use google image search n run through hundreds of pics to come up with a few like that.


Fvcking awesome site lol, I found it when I was like 14.

----------


## alexISthrowed

> 


I like little butt's like this

----------


## alexISthrowed

> 


That is the perfect ass right there

----------


## gearbox

Hell ya. So rare

----------


## alexISthrowed

> Hell ya. So rare


If I still had my old phone I would have some nice ass pics for you lol.

----------


## gearbox

Ya add up all the phones you ever had. It would be a nice photo shoot!! (Minus the ones of razr)

----------


## DanB

> It's at the bottom corner of everypic lol. You will love that site, there are way more pics and vids I can't post here.


I'm on app I check it out later 

Magic beans shall be sent by carrier pigeon shortly

----------


## alexISthrowed

I need to get some ass pics on diz here iphone.

----------


## DanB

> Lol...magic beans!!


Would you like some?

----------


## alexISthrowed

> I'm on app I check it out later 
> 
> Magic beans shall be sent by carrier pigeon shortly


These magic beans better be anadrol lol

----------


## DanB

> These magic beans better be anadrol lol


Trenavar and cheque drops hahahahaha

----------


## gearbox

I will see how alex deals with them before I make my official decision

----------


## alexISthrowed

> Trenavar and cheque drops hahahahaha


I'd take them!

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

> I like little butt's like this


Nice. I love a small tight ass.

----------


## jpowell

> I need to get some ass pics on diz here iphone.


 lol hell yea me to. i mad hoes on my evo.

----------


## DanB

> I'd take them!


I've considered the trenavar for next cycle as a way of easing myself into tren

----------


## alexISthrowed

> I've considered the trenavar for next cycle as a way of easing myself into tren


Whats trenavar? Is it methyl tren ? Because I would never touch that shit personally.

----------


## DanB

> I'd take them!


Be sure to feed my pigeon when he gets there or he won't make it back

Half a cheque drop should suffice

----------


## DanB

> Whats trenavar? Is it methyl tren? Because I would never touch that shit personally.


No its tren /var combo pro hormone and actually pretty potent 

At 80mg day it ment to be equilivent of 150mg tren e per week in the blood after absorbition loss etc 

Not sure how much the var equates to

----------


## jpowell

> Nice. I love a small tight ass.


hell yea me to. i dnt like the big jungle booty some a these girls b having. small n tight.

----------


## gearbox

Big booty thing is just a lazy chick who love potato chips.

----------


## gearbox

Danb where u getting your trenvar. Pro h from?

----------


## DanB

Why do fvcking people not answer fones?

That just makes it worse in my book just be a man answer and be fvcking honest

Arghhhgggg somebody gona get it tonight

Rant over thanks for listening

----------


## gearbox

I have never heard of it before?

----------


## DanB

> danb where u getting your trenvar. Pro h from?


......

----------


## gearbox

I forgot this

----------


## DanB

> I have never heard of it before?


Dan makes it his business to keep on top of everything happenning on this scene.......

And many other scenes which I.won't go into lol

----------


## DanB

........

----------


## Honkey_Kong

> Hey need to get rid of daylight savings time its an old war relic from wwII that we never got rid of


You're living in the wrong state then. I think Arizona and a few other states don't have daylight savings

----------


## DSM4Life

I'm tired.

----------


## DSM4Life

> I'm not spending $700 on a helmet but this is sick


I paid 650.00 for my last Arai helmet. I justified it by saying "its for my well being." It had nothing to do with the multi dragons airbrushed on it.

----------


## jpowell

wats up whores. green eggs n cheese for breakfast. wats on ur plate?

----------


## DanB

> wats up whores. green eggs n cheese for breakfast. wats on ur plate?


What's a green egg?

Breakfast was myofusion 5 eggs 100gram oats

----------


## DanB

> I paid 650.00 for my last Arai helmet. I justified it by saying "its for my well being." It had nothing to do with the multi dragons airbrushed on it.


What you riding bro?

Actually bad idea wording it like that with you haha what bike you got?

----------


## DSM4Life

> What you riding bro?
> 
> Actually bad idea wording it like that with you haha what bike you got?


Good thing your revised your question or I could have gone on forever. I have had multi bikes so far but that last bike was a 2003 GSXR 750 blue/white. I love the older plastic setups.

----------


## jpowell

> What's a green egg?
> 
> Breakfast was myofusion 5 eggs 100gram oats


eggs with spinach

----------


## DanB

> Good thing your revised your question or I could have gone on forever. I have had multi bikes so far but that last bike was a 2003 GSXR 750 blue/white. I love the older plastic setups.


Very nice, what's this summer got in store? Same bike or?

----------


## DanB

> eggs with spinach


I have not had this before but this dish intruiges me

What is it then basically scrambled eggs toss in some spinach and ****y seasoning or?

----------


## DanB

Ever eat a duck egg?

----------


## Hardcorerider34

Hey just watched a movie called Goon at work. Anyone else seen it yet? I liked it even tho it seemed a little low budget.

----------


## xelnaga

> eggs with spinach


How do you put that together? Whenever I order it I get cheese... do you do it w/o?

----------


## alexISthrowed

> Hey just watched a movie called Goon at work. Anyone else seen it yet? I liked it even tho it seemed a little low budget.


Yeah I watched it the other night, it was pretty funny.

----------


## Hardcorerider34

> Yeah I watched it the other night, it was pretty funny.


His teammates are so funny. Same team bro same team!

----------


## DanB

Alex what's mass effect like,am I buying it?

Is it still mainly a rpg? Because the ad on tele looks more like a shooter

----------


## DanB

everybody too hungover to whore today?

----------


## alexISthrowed

> Alex what's mass effect like,am I buying it?
> 
> Is it still mainly a rpg? Because the ad on tele looks more like a shooter


I'm playing it right now, it's badass. You get to choose between 3 options at the beginning, shooter, rpg, and story mode. The shooter option just puts you right in the action and auto levels you character I think, the rpg is like the original mass effects, and story mode is the same as rpg except it's super easy I guess for people that suck.

----------


## DanB

so what you do then out of the three?

thats what i didnt like about the previous ones, it was to slow, running around the citidel thing and ship i hadnt the patience

but shooter mode sounds good

----------


## alexISthrowed

> so what you do then out of the three?
> 
> thats what i didnt like about the previous ones, it was to slow, running around the citidel thing and ship i hadnt the patience
> 
> but shooter mode sounds good


\

I didn't play the second one, just the first one. This one seems much more fast paced so far.

----------


## DanB

sweet i think dan will buy it, 

i still have assasians creed revelations sat there unopened lol

i go through phases of playing xbox/ps3

----------


## Hardcorerider34

Im loving the weather right now in ontario canada, 12° c/54° f. It makes working on a sunday a little bit more bearable.

----------


## Hardcorerider34

> sweet i think dan will buy it,
> 
> i still have assasians creed revelations sat there unopened lol
> 
> i go through phases of playing xbox/ps3


I do the same thing of going through phases. Sometimes ill spend whole days doing nothing but play xbox then sometimes I wont touch it for over a month.

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Im loving the weather right now in ontario canada, 12° c/54° f. It makes working on a sunday a little bit more bearable.


its only 82 here today  :Smilie:

----------


## DanB

its raining here

----------


## alexISthrowed

It's like 65 here and sunny.

----------


## alexISthrowed

my buddies gonna hook me up with this cute blonde girl. I guess she's a virgin and really shy lol.

----------


## DanB

^^^^^

lucky bastid

a virgin and she goes with a man on couple gram of gear?

poor girl will never be same again hahahaha

----------


## alexISthrowed

I know, i'm gonna ruin her

----------


## DanB

only problem is that if she virgin she might not have any stamina

----------


## Hardcorerider34

> I know, i'm gonna ruin her


U say it like it will be fun but virgins are not lol. It wont be good and then after she will be clingy. I should know im engaged to one lol.

----------


## DSM4Life

> Very nice, what's this summer got in store? Same bike or?


No bike. I sold it right before we bought a house.

----------


## DanB

> No bike. I sold it right before we bought a house.


I know the feeling, I sold mine for christmas

Ah well

----------


## gixxerboy1

> U say it like it will be fun but virgins are not lol. It wont be good and then after she will be clingy. I should know im engaged to one lol.


i agree, a virgin is a turn off.

----------


## Hardcorerider34

> its only 82 here today


Where are u? For ontario at this time of year this is crazy. Radio just said we broke a record today

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Where are u? For ontario at this time of year this is crazy. Radio just said we broke a record today


im in florida

----------


## alexISthrowed

> U say it like it will be fun but virgins are not lol. It wont be good and then after she will be clingy. I should know im engaged to one lol.


Never been with a virgin, now I'm second guessing myself lol

----------


## jpowell

man i had a virgin. her ***** was super tite. after we finishd she tole me i put it n ur ass lol. but yea she was clingy. clingy as shit till she got married. now i miss her lie crazy.

----------


## DanB

> Never been with a virgin, now I'm second guessing myself lol


dont listen to him he trying to corrupt you

you know you need to tap the ass

i shall keep you on track haha

----------


## jpowell

as for those eggs: take 8 total eggs, break em into a big bowl, take out 4 yolks leven u wit 4whites and 4 yolks. measure 1 cup a spinach leaves and .5 cup cheddar cheese. put eggs n pan with pam, then throw n spinach n scramble. when to ur liking add that cheese to melt. wa-la green eggs.

----------


## DanB

haha ye i actually will do that but you wont catch me anywhere near the kip on paddys day

there be killings there guranteed and not a woman in sight

now kennys in lucan village on the other hand will be packed full of women

----------


## DCI

I won't be in Dublin for Paddy's. I'll be away sure  :Big Grin:  Can't wait either to be honest  :Big Grin:

----------


## DanB

yeah i know you are, stop rubbing it in haha

there is a pint in the paddys day thread for ya there

----------


## DCI

Did I mention I'm going away?

----------


## DanB

haha yeah every 5mins ya bolix  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## DCI

Woops, I should stop that shouldn't I  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DanB

na just have a few good pics to share when you get back

----------


## DCI

Don't do pics  :Stick Out Tongue:  Ah I'm sure can manage something  :Big Grin:

----------


## DanB

just a few filty scottish young 1's will do, bring back some memorys for me, im only back a few months from there

stay away from leith lol

----------


## DCI

Lol, I won't be going near old dolls, I've own women for that at the mo and happy out with her  :Big Grin:

----------


## DanB

ah come help dan out here haha

is she going with you?

----------


## DCI

Nah she aint but I kinda like this one so won't be doing anything dodgey. Lol, Dan, I don't think so :P

----------


## DanB

ah damn it, just haft to find me my own tramp for the day, shouldnt be too hard round here in fairness haha

----------


## DCI

Just for a cruise in a car bound to pull something  :Stick Out Tongue:  They will be impressed be your fancy wheels  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DanB

Yeah haha but never mind that, Id have to leave the pub, just follow her to the bar and pay for her drink and shes all over you haha

----------


## DanB

Watching a yolk on the tele here, aussie accent is sexy

----------


## DCI

When I was in San Diego last year, there was these two Ozzies there my lord they where the hottest looking women I have ever seen in my life stunning and up for a drink too which was funny when she heard I was Irish, poor girls ended up in bits by the time we where leaving lol  :Big Grin:  Remember board members don't drink with irish people it's never going to end well for ye  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DanB

Haha yeah Ive met many men who thought the whole Irish drinking thing was a myth, well a friday night, saturday earlyhouse and all day for football soon convinced them it was true, not 1 ever lasted to the early house Sunday morning

Im sure there will be plenty victims when I move, actually alex we going for a drink sometime when I get over that way yeah, you dont drink much either do you, oh dear lord your fvcked, you better not be on any orals at the time or liver failure will be a very real danger hahaha

----------


## DCI

Haha it is funnny  :Big Grin:  We had the same thing when we over in the US just chatting to people was funny  :Big Grin:

----------


## DanB

how long were you over that way for?

----------


## DCI

Two weeks man was over the whole west coast of US, Vegas, LA, San Fran and SD.

----------


## DanB

say it was amazing

where you think was best out of all them?

----------


## gixxerboy1

woo hoo, just got a job managing a night club

----------


## DanB

good man, do they play hard house like this?

if they dont, then DanB is booked this weekend but open to future offers

----------


## DanB

how you get it?

friend of friend kind of thing yeah

----------


## DanB

Bad example, more like this

----------


## gixxerboy1

The guy owns some clubs and run parties at clubs in NY and Vegas. He gets a cut of the total for the night when its his party. Since he is in NY most times he wants some to run his nights here and watch out for his interest. Make sure the owner doesnt try and screw him out of his cut. So i went for a bouncer. We talked and he asked if i want to run it down here in florida.

----------


## DanB

So he a Club Promotor, thats my kind of job, getting paid because you know right people.

Sweet, are you going to ditch the day job or just juggle both of them?

You got yourself a % instead of a basic wage yeah

----------


## gixxerboy1

I wouldnt say he is a promoter. Cause he owns some too. But on his nights its his staff, manager, bartenders and dancers. 
im going to juggle them both atleast for now. 
I've been to some of his places in NY, they are big name events. Hopefully its good here.
And im sure it will a good guy to be in with.

----------


## alexISthrowed

Congrats on the job gix, if it's in fl i'll check it out in the fall lol

----------


## DanB

Yeah of course it good guy to get in with, once your sure he wont try fvck you over with money then your on to a winner there

Promotors here and europe usually do that, they basically rent the club for the night, you can go as far as supplying your own drink once you come to an arrangement with owners

Remember to try not party too hard haha

----------


## gixxerboy1

oh he cant **** me with money. I'm taking his cash from the club at the end of the night and taking my cut and depositing the rest in his account. I could fvck him big time.

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Congrats on the job gix, if it's in fl i'll check it out in the fall lol


def, yea its like 30 mins from your boys place

----------


## alexISthrowed

> def, yea its like 30 mins from your boys place


Thats fvcking awesome

----------


## DanB

> oh he cant **** me with money. I'm taking his cash from the club at the end of the night and taking my cut and depositing the rest in his account. I could fvck him big time.


Ah right thats what I was getting at, like if you had agreed to just get a flat rate of X while he gets the big $

Sounds like you landed on your feet there mate, happy days

----------


## gixxerboy1

yea i get a cut. I laughed he goes you look like you can handle yourself. So i dont have to worry about an owner trying to push you around or intimidate you. He is worried that at the end of the night the owners trying to claim they took in less then they did and short us. And since he is in NY he needs me to watch it.

I get to hire all the girl dancers  :Smilie:

----------


## DanB

> yea i get a cut. I laughed he goes you look like you can handle yourself. So i dont have to worry about an owner trying to push you around or intimidate you. He is worried that at the end of the night the owners trying to claim they took in less then they did and short us. And since he is in NY he needs me to watch it.
> 
> I get to hire all the girl dancers


''You look like you can handle yourself'' Haha so expect a call in a few months asking for a ''favour'' lol

Sweet your hiring the dancers, hook a few mates up wuth a job yeah, but you will still have to conduct plenty of interviews complete with demo's of course

I just downloaded ASOT 550 Moscow and Kiev, why the fvck did I do that at this hour? no hope of me getting sleep tonight now haha

----------


## gixxerboy1

yea your not sleeping

----------


## DanB

Actually were you not ment to be in Moscow around now?

I remember talking you a while back about Armin and you said you would be in Moscow when he playing, you were going to try convince the wife to go, was it this?

I dont think he has any more dates there now prob until after the summer, but I could be wrong

----------


## gixxerboy1

we were talking about going this time of the year. She is having problems with her passport. It expired and she has to renew it by mail. There is no embassy or consulate here to do it

----------


## jasc

Some great interests..

This group welcomes people with all interests, even male spandex

So tell us, how long have you had a Whoring addiction?

----------


## Dukkit



----------


## Dukkit

> Some great interests..
> 
> This group welcomes people with all interests, even male spandex
> 
> So tell us, how long have you had a Whoring addiction?


Well it all started when I was 6 and my babysitter would take us to the topless beach.

Ive been addicted ever since.

----------


## Dukkit

My one babysitter would breast feed her baby and Id sit and watch.

I think she got a kick from it.

----------


## gixxerboy1

> My one babysitter would breast feed her baby and Id sit and watch.
> 
> I think she got a kick from it.


did the baby share?

----------


## jasc

Wow, you started at such a young age.

Did your babysitter ever let you drink from the milk faucet?

Did you feel a sense of jealousy or anger towards the kid for drinking from her perfect breasts while you had to watch?

----------


## DanB

^ ^ ^ ^ ^ 

also works is, I suffer from paranoid delusional episodes and have no momory of the incident in question your honour

----------


## gixxerboy1

ahh what to do.
one of my best friends caught her bf cheating on her. So she dumped him and now he is harassing her and wont leave her alone. She want me to make him stop. This is going to be ugly

----------


## Dukkit

> ahh what to do.
> one of my best friends caught her bf cheating on her. So she dumped him and now he is harassing her and wont leave her alone. She want me to make him stop. This is going to be ugly


Just make sure nothing comes back to you. 

Bleach any blood stains. 

No body... no case.

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Just make sure nothing comes back to you. 
> 
> Bleach any blood stains. 
> 
> No body... no case.


i learned that many years ago in philly. I knew the right or tech wrong people when i was there  :Smilie:

----------


## Dukkit

> i learned that many years ago in philly. I knew the right or tech wrong people when i was there


I know, just had to say it cuz I care for you 

<3

----------


## DanB

> ahh what to do.
> one of my best friends caught her bf cheating on her. So she dumped him and now he is harassing her and wont leave her alone. She want me to make him stop. This is going to be ugly


A friend of mine reckons that waking up to see a pic and a bullet on your bedside table to be a very effective deterrent from contacting the person in question again

----------


## gixxerboy1

swifto has some good techinics involving gas and a power drill

----------


## androbolic_09

Razor blades, lemon juice and vaseline!

----------


## DanB

actually ender seems well versed in this aswell

if you want do get a bit dirty with drills etc then the old fashioned hand in a vice works every time aswell

----------


## jasc

Just read the new interview.. 

good read - Thx Marcus n TR

damn was it long though

----------


## gixxerboy1

i know its going to get physical. He wont except a warning. He used to be a marine so he is an instant tough guy

----------


## DanB

> i know its going to get physical. He wont except a warning. He used to be a marine so he is an instant tough guy


Then forget the warning, getting the fiirst shot in is what decides the outcome 9/10

If guard is down first shot could k.o. then he could wake up in an ''interesting'' place

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Then forget the warning, getting the fiirst shot in is what decides the outcome 9/10
> 
> If guard is down first shot could k.o. then he could wake up in an ''interesting'' place


yea. im not really concerned. Just not interested in doing it but i cant say no.

----------


## gearbox

I am sure you can find a guy or two seeing where you live  :Frown:

----------


## DanB

ah so you need a little cheek from him to get you interested now i see lol

----------


## DanB

> I am sure you can find a guy or two seeing where you live


haha what?

----------


## gixxerboy1

> ah so you need a little cheek from him to get you interested now i see lol


yea once he say something to me ill be all in.
but i've known her for 12 years. Dated her like 8 years ago and when i moved to florida she let me live for free at her place until i got settled.

----------


## gearbox

Sounds like an awesome friend...they are rare

----------


## DanB

> yea once he say something to me ill be all in.
> but i've known her for 12 years. Dated her like 8 years ago and when i moved to florida she let me live for free at her place until i got settled.


yeah friends like that deserve a favour in suitations like this

i aint got no friends like that haha

----------


## gixxerboy1

yea she is a good girl
you should be friends with more strippers

----------


## DanB

i am but they mostly in manchester, i havnt lived in dublin in years its weird, im from here and I have more of what I would consider to be good friends abroad

----------


## calgarian

hey Gix...tell her to sleep with you and then get back with her bf ....even...no?

----------


## gixxerboy1

> hey Gix...tell her to sleep with you and then get back with her bf ....even...no?


how bout send him a pic of it

----------


## DanB

gix your in florida arent ya?

plenty of swamps full of aligators or crocs around there isnt there . . . . . .

im sure you know somebidy who has a boat aswell, if something happened to fall out of a boat in a shipping lane, it would never be found

----------


## calgarian

> how bout send him a pic of it


ok.....

----------


## jpowell

> ahh what to do.
> one of my best friends caught her bf cheating on her. So she dumped him and now he is harassing her and wont leave her alone. She want me to make him stop. This is going to be ugly


ahh. ahe look like ur wife? tell her u gotta friend n ohio wholl come take care a the situation an her lol.

----------


## gixxerboy1

> ahh. ahe look like ur wife? tell her u gotta friend n ohio wholl come take care a the situation an her lol.


shorter and a little older. But still skinny blonde with fake boobs.
she was the last american girl i ever dated

----------


## Knockout_Power

brace yourself foo!!!

----------


## gixxerboy1

hows the dieting coming?

----------


## Knockout_Power

> hows the dieting coming?


6 days in Vegas and then a long weekend trip to the mountains did not help anything... I feel more relaxed and less stressed so maybe with a bit of sleep now, I can train harder.

----------


## gixxerboy1

i forgot you went to vegas. How was that?

----------


## calgarian

> 6 days in Vegas and then a long weekend trip to the mountains did not help anything... I feel more relaxed and less stressed so maybe with a bit of sleep now, I can train harder.


oh look what cat dragged in

----------


## Knockout_Power

it was great, my buddy got married, had a blast... didnt get to meet up with SLf or Johnny, but next round will be on my time so I will plan things a little better. 

I dont gamble much, but the casino's were being nice and helped pay for the trip. Came out even over the 6 days.

Finding clothes that fit was a bitch. Went into about 8 stores looking for a dress shirt for the wedding and it was a disaster. Any shirt with an 18.5" neck had a waist that was about 56"... wtf, are Americans really that chubby? Its hard enough finding pants that fit and I dont really have big legs, but now that Im closer to a 33 waist, finding pants is next to impossible. I have to wear 34 or 35

----------


## Knockout_Power

> oh look what cat dragged in


yup, and now I have to take my fatass to the gym. Fvck this cut is harder this time around... no motivation whatsoever. The warm weather is helping me feel all the extra weight so it will have to come off eventually

----------


## jasc

> nope.....Stayed home watch tv went to gym lift weight......my mom is pissing my off cause she was suppose to stay here till 20may but decided to leave on 23rd of march and it cost me extra 1k so i avoid talking to her but she still make subtle comments that just piss the heck outta you......sorry it wasnt entertaining.


haha sorry to hear it 

moms can definitely be a PITA

----------


## jasc

> chcek out rocknrolla aswell, its even better than rise of footsoldier


will do

think I've seen that on dvd here

I'll d/l it after Rise

----------


## calgarian

> haha sorry to hear it 
> 
> moms can definitely be a PITA


yep....oh well that is the last time and she said she wanted to stay till my bday which is on may 15th ......now good luck finding me on the phone that day........fvck

----------


## jasc

> yep....oh well that is the last time and she said she wanted to stay till my bday which is on may 15th ......now good luck finding me on the phone that day........fvck


lol

kinda makes u wish u had 2 dads huh?

----------


## DSM4Life

Twice today, my meat.

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Twice today, my meat.


pics or it didnt happen

----------


## DSM4Life

Will you accept a crunchy sock?

----------


## Dukkit

Im calling a bunch of lawyers tomorrow. Im sick of getting fukked over so its about time I started taking people down with me.

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Im calling a bunch of lawyers tomorrow. Im sick of getting fukked over so its about time I started taking people down with me.


sounds like a plan... give'em hell

----------


## Dukkit

Yeah buddy!!

I got coffee and a breakfast sandwich! Im ready!

----------


## jasc

Mornin whores

just did a little warm-up in the new member section

thanks for the inspiration tiger

----------


## Dukkit

Fukkin newbie!

----------


## jasc

pct is killin my whoring

don't have the urge to post ass pics anymore

gotta fight the feeling

----------


## jasc

this protein shake tastes incredible

might have to switch permanently

+ whole grain oats

----------


## calgarian

morning fellow whores

----------


## DanB

u watch that film?

----------


## jasc

Where's everyone else at?

cal?

bik?

----------


## calgarian

> Where's everyone else at?
> 
> cal?
> 
> bik?


i said morning asshole

----------


## jasc

> u watch that film?


it's goin damn slow.. should be done tonight hopefully

can't find rocknrolla but will keep lookin

----------


## jasc

you pay to watch 1channel dan?

tried usin it but seems like u gotta pay to watch anything good

----------


## jasc

> i said morning asshole


whats up fvcker

----------


## DanB

no its free, when the links for something like putlocker or sockshare come up it will say pay x amount for membership or wait 30 secs and watch for free,

----------


## jasc

oh nice.. musta been too impatient then

everything i clicked wanted a credit card

will have to try again later when I get home

----------


## DanB

rocknrolla

http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/46413...%5DDvDrip-aXXo

----------


## jasc

thanks man

----------


## bikeral

Whats up whores?

----------


## bikeral

So what truck did you get cal?

----------


## DanB

not alot

still dont feel 100% up to whoreing lol

----------


## bikeral

I read about your weekend...

----------


## calgarian

> whats up fvcker


well for starters I got Yukon as a rental vehicle. That thing is a pig. Steering wheel is non responsive, Taking about 5 feet extra to stop. after u press the gas u have to wait 5 seconds for it to respond. On the clean road it showed me warning "icy condition drive with care". Stereo sucks has no base in it (my accord has better stereo) takes freaking 3 lanes to make a u turn. After you unfold third row seats there is no room left in the car.........

The rental company didnt clean the car, someone has been smoking in it it reeks (even though they made me sign the contract saying i will not smoke in it). They will hear an earful from me just wait till they open.
Thats my rant for the day

----------


## calgarian

so I just talked to rental company and bitched about how dirty their car was and they said that someone will drop off another same size car for me at work and took away the dirty one.

----------


## bikeral

So you didn't like the Yukon?  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## calgarian

> So you didn't like the Yukon?


Its like having a 300lbs man with 30% bodyfat....and all the weight is in the ass.......
so yes I didnt like it , its fvcking stupid that they make car like this.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Its like having a 300lbs man with 30% bodyfat....and all the weight is in the ass.......
> so yes I didnt like it , its fvcking stupid that they make car like this.



hahaha, that sucks!

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Its like having a 300lbs man with 30% bodyfat....and all the weight is in the ass.......
> so yes I didnt like it , its fvcking stupid that they make car like this.


maybe one of your gf's is hiding in the back  :Smilie:

----------


## calgarian

> maybe one of your gf's is hiding in the back


my gf have 50/50 weight distributions....50% in their boobs and 50% in their asses so no that doesnt qualify and I knew someone would say that.... :Chairshot: 

and I said MAN.....

----------


## calgarian

i got the tahoo now lets see how it works......

----------


## RaginCajun

> i got the tahoo now lets see how it works......


same thing as the yukon! still have the fat MAN in the back?

----------


## calgarian

> same thing as the yukon! still have the fat MAN in the back?


at least it wont smell like someone was freaking smoking pot in it.

----------


## Razor

Cal ur so mean to me :Wink:

----------


## gixxerboy1

> ah right i taught u said russia before my bad, im slow today haha
> 
> thats shit i just dont understand, im going to have similar b.s next week when i try sort out visas
> 
> i mean people want to move somewhere to work, pay tax and generally make somthing of their lives but have to jump through hoops for a visa
> 
> you can be from nigeria, india, pakisatan and the likes and have no intention of ever working, just moving to bleed the fvcking welfare dry for every penny you can get and they get fvcking welcomed in wth open arms and get treated better by the state than its own citizens?
> 
> ah here im not getting into it, i could go on all day but all i'll say is that its fvcked up big time


i did say russia. 
I know visa's are pain. My ex was from Poland and became a citizen here. Her sister lived in the UK and was a nurse and got denied a visa to come visit the US. 
I dont understand how the shit works. My wife came on a student visa and never left.

----------


## Razor

> I thought you did pool maintenance?


I also run my friends pool chemical company, but that is kinda seasonal and im not vested in the company.

----------


## Razor



----------


## Razor

Breaking Benjamins Halo Theme Song

----------


## Razor

Superheroes Fight

----------


## Razor



----------


## jpowell

im lite wate geekwd. first time ive cooked on thw grill since like sept/oct!

----------


## gixxerboy1

^^^lol wtf

----------


## alexISthrowed

The old man should have the overall

Theres only one other guy that could beat him

----------


## DanB

wbu how many trophys you coming home with?

----------


## alexISthrowed

Im not doing this show, a lot of shit went wrong. I had a talk with my pops and i decided to pull out. Pretty sure i got some super overdosed t3 coupled with an infection in my shoulder. Im pretty discouraged but i learned a lot for next time. Ill compete in a fall show.

----------


## gixxerboy1

thats sucks. time to have some fun and enjoy yourself

----------


## DanB

shit man sorry to hear it

but looks like it time to party  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## alexISthrowed

Yeah, i was barely benching the 80lb dumbbells. Im gonna have some fun believe me haha. Im still gonna lift hard. Hopefully i can put some size on for the fall.

----------


## DanB

what up with the shoulder, infection from pinning or?

----------


## alexISthrowed

Either an infection or hematoma. I should have gone to the doctor but its getting better now. It was never red and never spread so im guessing a hematoma. Now theres just like a golfball size lump but its healing.

----------


## DanB

ouch, hey im using same t3 at 75mcg and it seems ok?

mabey you got a bad batch or something?

----------


## alexISthrowed

I was fine for a while and all of the sudden its like i got into a bad batch or something. I wont use it again, it ****ed me hard.

----------


## DanB

what you mean fvcked you hard?

you got me worried now because i have a shit load of the stuff here lol

----------


## alexISthrowed

I started losing all my strength and was dropping weight super fast. Nothing changed at all.

----------


## Razor

> I was fine for a while and all of the sudden its like i got into a bad batch or something. I wont use it again, it ****ed me hard.


I was wonder why you went into hiding

----------


## alexISthrowed

Ill be back, had a shitty week lol. Not the end of the world.

----------


## Razor

> Ill be back, had a shitty week lol. Not the end of the world.


Yea I can surely understand that. I might be coming to michigan soon to see about a girl. Where are you?

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Yea I can surely understand that. I might be coming to michigan soon to see about a girl. Where are you?


i thought you gave up girls. Now your going to michigan for one

----------


## DanB

how far is michigan from san diego?

----------


## gixxerboy1

> how far is michigan from san diego?


i would think about a 4 hour flight

----------


## FONZY007

> Yea I can surely understand that. I might be coming to michigan soon to see about a girl. Where are you?


Can't find one in Cali?

----------


## DanB

her name would want to be jessica alba then

----------


## jpowell

wadddup whores, its sunday fun-day. lest not slouch and get the whoring started.

----------


## Dukkit

Fukkin whores

----------


## DCI

Good F1 race today  :Big Grin:

----------


## bjpennnn

lolllllll 58k posts jesus braa

----------


## alexISthrowed

Sierra nevada pale ale! Going back on a structured diet tomorrow.

----------


## jpowell

wats a structured diet?

----------


## alexISthrowed

Idk 500g carbs 300g protein 150g fat maybe, im not sure yet. I could stay pretty lean with those macros. Im gonna do mostly red meat.

----------


## alexISthrowed

Running 500 cyp 250 deca and sd

----------


## jpowell

> Idk 500g carbs 300g protein 150g fat maybe, im not sure yet. I could stay pretty lean with those macros. Im gonna do mostly red meat.


thas a lot a shit. u sure u gonna b able to stay lean? or u bulk up n then cutting after?

----------


## alexISthrowed

Im bulking but i should be able to stay around 10-12% with those macros and the gear. I have a fast metabolism.

----------


## jpowell

damn i dnt lile u thin fags. i went on them macros. id gain fat. tons of it. then id have to start recutting n the process all over again. lol. i hate u lil thin ****ers. body fat around 6% . ill b there one day doe.

----------


## gixxerboy1

> damn i dnt lile u thin fags. i went on them macros. id gain fat. tons of it. then id have to start recutting n the process all over again. lol. i hate u lil thin ****ers. body fat around 6% . ill b there one day doe.


become bulimic it works for the girls

----------


## DanB

> hey bros, im boutta take a leave of absence for a while. gotta get some things strate, and focus, and refocus. ima still be lurking around just not posting. esp gixx and dan, ill pm questions i may have.


handle your shit bro, do what ya gota do, anything you need or questions just hit me up with a pm

hope everything sorts itself out

keep your head up

----------


## Nicotine

uNF!  :Big Grin: 

my puppy....not a puppy anymore tho:

----------


## DanB

its lassie haha

----------


## Nicotine

yep! i have 3 of em.  :Big Grin:

----------


## gixxerboy1



----------


## DanB

^^^^^

i like it

is it true that sunday was hiv night?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sound_Factory_Bar

----------


## gixxerboy1

thats a different place same owners

----------


## Nicotine

sounds safe :\

"conversion party"?....

----------


## DanB

> thats a different place same owners


and if i read all of the article i would of seen that  :Chairshot:

----------


## gixxerboy1

> sounds safe :\
> 
> "conversion party"?....


you converting to straight?

----------


## Nicotine

yep. and the pope is converting to islam too.

----------


## RaginCajun

morning ya bunch of whores

----------


## Dukkit

I like turtles

----------


## gixxerboy1

Mmmm turtle soup

----------


## lovbyts

Thats why they sell buckets full of LITTLE turtles in Thailand.  :Frown:  I coudnt do it.

----------


## Dukkit

hahahha

----------


## RaginCajun

> Thats why they sell buckets full of LITTLE turtles in Thailand.  I coudnt do it.



i use to catch these all the time as a kid. looks like a red-eared slider turtle. the only ones we would catch to eat was the big ones, 50-100lbs, which were usually snapping turtles. and everyone loves 'snapping' turtles

----------


## DanB

I like turtles aswell, I think they would make a great pet

----------


## RaginCajun

> I like turtles aswell, I think they would make a great pet



i bet she has a mean 'snapper'

----------


## lovbyts

OK I think I could eat that turtle.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DanB

so heres the plan

dan needs to make some money

he is about to log on to paddy power poker

smart move would be a tournament

but dan isnt smart 

he plays cash games

watch this space

----------


## RaginCajun

> so heres the plan
> 
> dan needs to make some money
> 
> he is about to log on to paddy power poker
> 
> smart move would be a tournament
> 
> but dan isnt smart 
> ...



not a bad plan, hope you know how to bullshit!

----------


## DanB

oh yes i can do that lol

but internet in different, your not playing the opponent as much as you would be in real poker

----------


## DanB

and the fvckers all have odds calculators etc so bluffing is harder you actually need to just play your hand alot of the time

----------


## DCI

To the gym I go, I'm a gonna be sore.

----------


## RaginCajun

> and the fvckers all have odds calculators etc so bluffing is harder you actually need to just play your hand alot of the time


you are right. a guy i work with now quit working to play poker a few years ago. he said it drove him crazy trying to keep up with all the games

----------


## DanB

> you are right. a guy i work with now quit working to play poker a few years ago. he said it drove him crazy trying to keep up with all the games


yeah i know somebody that makes a good living from it, apperantly there is kind of systems, like you bet on x hand and thats it and guranteed a profit, but try stick to those systems haha

this fella has a odds calculator built into his head, its all about the maths really, that and having a bit of patter . . .

----------


## RaginCajun

> yeah i know somebody that makes a good living from it, apperantly there is kind of systems, like you bet on x hand and thats it and guranteed a profit, but try stick to those systems haha
> 
> this fella has a odds calculator built into his head, its* all about the maths* really, that and having a bit of patter . . .



yup!

----------


## DanB

its not going too good, the cards just arent coming, im going to wait until a different table becomes avaiable

need to watch a few of them and try pick out a relatively inexperienced one

----------


## RaginCajun

good luck and when all fails, go all in!!!!

----------


## DanB

> good luck and when all fails, go all in!!!!


everytime i get a decent hand the pot goes cold, fvcking typical and no its not due to my betting pattern

its down to dan having no fvcking luck

when your mother says dont walk under the ladder or you get ten years bad luck you should listen to her

----------


## Dukkit

Picking up new dog to foster tonight at 8. 

Part Lab, part Border Collie

----------


## calgarian

morning

----------


## jasc

Morning fvckers

----------


## jasc

> Picking up new dog to foster tonight at 8.
> 
> Part Lab, part Border Collie


how long you foster em for? isn't it hard to give em up?

We've considered fostering dogs, but once we get em I'm guessin they'd become permanent.. gotta be hard to give them up..

----------


## calgarian

> Morning fvckers


u called?

----------


## jasc

> u called?


Whats the good word bro?

got any new stories?

----------


## calgarian

> Whats the good word bro?
> 
> got any new stories?


nope.....life is pretty boring these days....

----------


## RaginCajun

hey cal, how are the twins doing

----------


## jasc

> nope.....life is pretty boring these days....


wth man.. I'm sittin here bored at work n you're slackin? now wtf am I supposed to do?

----------


## JimmySidewalk

> She does take classes
> 
> 
> 
> european girls are the best


not all of them. God forbbid you land in France looking for nice females. There are none. I think you rather wanted to say eastern europe.

----------


## gixxerboy1

your right., i forgot france is still a country. She is from Bulgaria

Was that you we were talking about the bulgarian singers?

----------


## JimmySidewalk

Yup, it was me. Why, you got some new info on that hot blond i showed you ?  :Big Grin:  The one with the boxer champ boyfriend

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Yup, it was me. Why, you got some new info on that hot blond i showed you ?  The one with the boxer champ boyfriend


no, i wish, but that's the singer i showed you sister  :Smilie:

----------


## JimmySidewalk

Wait wait wait. So the one you know, the bulgarian singer with which you posted some photos from what i recall, andrea teodorova(the blonde i'm talink about with the box champ bf) is her sister ?!

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Wait wait wait. So the one you know, the bulgarian singer with which you posted some photos from what i recall, andrea teodorova(the blonde i'm talink about with the box champ bf) is her sister ?!


no i wish.
it was the blonde singer i posted dessy dobreva

----------


## RaginCajun

> She does take classes
> 
> 
> 
> *european girls are the best*



i want to meet some! i love the way the talk..........

----------


## gixxerboy1

> i want to meet some! i love the way the talk..........


i do love the accent, this girl is the worst at texting. I wouldn't understand a thing she says. I'll text her back and say" i didnt understand you" her response will be "  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:  " oh that helped

----------


## JimmySidewalk

> no i wish.
> it was the blonde singer i posted dessy dobreva


Thought so. I remember you saying that you banged her sister.

----------


## JimmySidewalk

> i do love the accent, this girl is the worst at texting. I would understand a thing she says. I'll text her back and say" i didnt understand you" her response will be "    " oh that helped


 :Big Grin:  sounds familiar. I knew one that didnt write correct in her own language. Couldnt tell shiit from her texting even though it was my native language too

----------


## DCI

Worst excuse ever for not being able to go to the gym but the ****ing electric gate in the apt block I am living in is ****ed and isn't opening, should be interesting come the morning when 200 plus people have to get to work.

----------


## DanB

> Worst excuse ever for not being able to go to the gym but the ****ing electric gate in the apt block I am living in is ****ed and isn't opening, should be interesting come the morning when 200 plus people have to get to work.


Just phone the nackers around the corner and tell them there is a free set of gates for them to take away, they be gone in minutes, 12ft or not haha

----------


## Razor

just did my first day of slin..interesting.
Pricking your finger sucks ass

----------


## DanB

Yo dci did the nackers take care of those gates for you like I suggested

----------


## DanB

Ummmm striploin steak 

Then back the gym arghhh

----------


## DSM4Life

Just took a full dump.

----------


## DanB

How many wipes?

----------


## DSM4Life

3 dry, one wet.

----------


## DanB

Hmmm not bad, don't ya love the ones when wiping isn't necessary now that is a good day when ya have 1 of them

----------


## Dukkit

I remember my Indian friend brought back some sort of rolled up leaf that they smoke in India. It wasnt a drug or tobacco. It just smelled good and tasted good. Wish I remembered the name of it. Cal? You know?

----------


## jasc

mornin whores

----------


## DanB

> I remember my Indian friend brought back some sort of rolled up leaf that they smoke in India. It wasnt a drug or tobacco. It just smelled good and tasted good. Wish I remembered the name of it. Cal? You know?


Hookah?

Smoke it in basically a massive bong?

----------


## Dukkit

Nope it was literally a leaf rolled up tight and tied with twine. 

You smoked it for the flavor while relaxing.

----------


## DanB

You sure it wasn't a blunt?hahaha

I don't know then bud but I'll ask the paki toilet attendent at work later he should know lol

----------


## RaginCajun

i am thinking it was a clove cigarette

----------


## Dukkit

Probably Ragin, Ive smoked like the premade cloves before and this kinda tasted different but it was seriously just the fresh leaf, dried out so it probably tasted different because it was not processed and made into an actual cig. 

And Dan.. nope. I dislike smoking that shit. Id know it was that from a mile away.

----------


## alexISthrowed

Chilling by the pool in florida

Poor me

----------


## DanB

> Probably Ragin, Ive smoked like the premade cloves before and this kinda tasted different but it was seriously just the fresh leaf, dried out so it probably tasted different because it was not processed and made into an actual cig.
> 
> And Dan.. nope. I dislike smoking that shit. Id know it was that from a mile away.


Not mad about it myself, me head is fvcked up enough as it is.....

No way your postcount would be so high either if you did lol

----------


## RaginCajun

> Chilling by the pool in florida
> 
> Poor me



fvck me! i am hungover at work! pics or your lyin

----------


## JimmySidewalk

Anyone from the deep dirty south ? I mean louisiana, mississippi, alabama. Is it all how they say ? I mean rednecks, snakes, insects and sweaty weather plus a tornado here there, guns, slutty girls etc. ?

----------


## alexISthrowed

> fvck me! i am hungover at work! pics or your lyin


I'll take some pics at the beach later. I'm in Juno beach, it's such a rich area. My buddies condo is like a mile from the beach.

----------


## DanB

Hit gix up and ask him to send a couple his sexy stripper mates to the party later

----------


## RaginCajun

> Anyone from the deep dirty south ? I mean louisiana, mississippi, alabama. Is it all how they say ? I mean rednecks, snakes, insects and sweaty weather plus a tornado here there, guns, slutty girls etc. ?


yup, grew up about 20 miles southwest of nola. straight swamp donkey here!

----------


## gixxerboy1

> I'll take some pics at the beach later. I'm in Juno beach, it's such a rich area. My buddies condo is like a mile from the beach.


Juno beach is nice




> Hit gix up and ask him to send a couple his sexy stripper mates to the party later


Do you have rubles to pay with?

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

> I'll take some pics at the beach later. I'm in Juno beach, it's such a rich area. My buddies condo is like a mile from the beach.


You want to see what real money can buy you, you should go south on ocean blvd about 20min to Palm Beach. There's a stretch just south of there where the houses on the beach side are unreal but the intercostal is right there on the other side of the street and each house owns the land and has a slip on the ICW, most with a multi million dollar yacht docked there.

----------


## DanB

> Juno beach is nice
> 
> Do you have rubles to pay with?


I have many methods of payment at my disposal I'm sure we can come to some agreement

----------


## gixxerboy1

> You want to see what real money can buy you, you should go south on ocean blvd about 20min to Palm Beach. There's a stretch just south of there where the houses on the beach side are unreal but the intercostal is right there on the other side of the street and each house owns the land and has a slip on the ICW, most with a multi million dollar yacht docked there.


the yachts there on flagler are crazy.

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

> the yachts there on flagler are crazy.


It's amazing how many people there are in that area with ridiculous $, I always wonder how many of them made their money legitimately lol.

----------


## gixxerboy1

> It's amazing how many people there are in that area with ridiculous $, I always wonder how many of them made their money legitimately lol.


How far away are you from there? I'm only like 6 miles.

----------


## alexISthrowed

Were about to go to jupiter island i think. My buddies a salesman so I'm just rolling with him.

----------


## gixxerboy1

i hate my job also. Hoping to get fired so i can collect and go back to working thew bar scene

----------


## bikeral

Dude if I got laid off it would be the happiest day of my life. I plan to retire in 2 years so I could spend 1 of them on unemployment.

----------


## jasc

> Dude if I got laid off it would be the happiest day of my life.


I've been sayin this for a while.. works sucks.. I'd love to have a nice vacation and get paid to look for a job full-time.. only I'm too young to retire.. you lucky bastard..

----------


## gixxerboy1

i cant afford to live off of unemplyment. but i would go bounce or do some other thing.
I'm going to snap at work soon. The problem is every time i bitch to my boss im right. so they agree with me, but dont fix the problems

----------


## bikeral

My job would not be horrible if my boss wasn't such a workaholic douche-bag. I've been working with this ass for 12 years and I've had it. I was going to wait to retire until 55 but since I can't take this guy in 2 I'm out.

----------


## gixxerboy1

my boss is actually a really good guy. So he is resistant at pulling the trigger to fire someone who deserves it. And im getting frustrated at the issues its causing me. So i plan on complaining enough until he gets sick of it and fires one of us.

----------


## bikeral

Actually feel better venting here. Maybe I will not kill my boss today. Is this forum admissible in court?  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Actually feel better venting here. Maybe I will not kill my boss today. Is this forum admissible in court?


if it is im screwed big time

----------


## gixxerboy1



----------


## Igifuno

^^^ nice.. that's about right.

----------


## calgarian

> Dude if I got laid off it would be the happiest day of my life. I plan to retire in 2 years so I could spend 1 of them on unemployment.


I guess you havent read my thread......

----------


## Igifuno

> I guess you havent read my thread......


You could always change careers and become an exotic dancer..

----------


## calgarian

> You could always change careers and become an exotic dancer..


I was leaning more towards male escort. Get paid for what I do anyway  :LOL:

----------


## jasc

> I was leaning more towards male on male escort. Get paid for what I do anyway


interesting career choice.. switchin from keyboards to joysticks huh?

----------


## calgarian

> interesting career choice.. switchin from keyboards to joysticks huh?


I can spill water on "joystick" and dont worry abt it getting short circut..........water , lube, oil u know where I am going with it.

----------


## Igifuno

> interesting career choice.. switchin from keyboards to joysticks huh?


that's what I'm sayin'

----------


## ghettoboyd

drive by bitches......zooooooooooommmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. .. :Afro:

----------


## alexISthrowed

I'm not dead

----------


## Igifuno

> drive by bitches......zooooooooooommmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. ..


There he is.... And there he goes...

----------


## Igifuno

> I'm not dead


Thank god. We were about to send out the search party...

----------


## alexISthrowed

Lol busy time for me right now

----------


## Igifuno

I hear you and know how it is. Ive been on here more in the past week then in the past year. It's good to be busy right?

----------


## calgarian

Morning......

----------


## RaginCajun

morning. any interviews lined up yet?

----------


## calgarian

> morning. any interviews lined up yet?


Had 2 with one company back to back I am sure I will get an offer by wednesday. Buddy of mine is an IT manager he and his IT Director are taking me out to lunch instead of interview  :Smilie:  so things look promising.

----------


## RaginCajun

that sounds great cal! that is basically how i accepted this job. no interview, had an offer after lunch. i wish ya the best my man. we can get you a big fat gravy bitch when you sign on!

----------


## calgarian

> that sounds great cal! that is basically how i accepted this job. no interview, had an offer after lunch. i wish ya the best my man. we can get you a big fat gravy bitch when you sign on!


Keep an eye on the thread I made I am posting updates in there. Thank you I rather leave company sooner so they know what they have lost then my last day....so lets see how it goes.

----------


## jasc

Holy sh*t do I feel like a landwhale.. Now I know how it feels to be 300lbs..
Had a late Earth Day celebration and cheat day from hell yesterday n can barely even move today.. it actually takes effort to walk around.. n I already completed dump #3 in 2 hrs..
I ate 1 huge homemade gyro (healthy except for the many tbs of taziki sauce from the local shop), 1 large pepperoni Hot n Ready pizza w/ a 20oz coke, 1 10" Club sub from Firehouse subs, and many tbs of natural peanut butter... ughh.. kill me..

----------


## RaginCajun

> Keep an eye on the thread I made I am posting updates in there. Thank you I rather leave company sooner so they know what they have lost then my last day....so lets see how it goes.


will you be able to put in your two weeks even though they gave 3 months notice?

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Had 2 with one company back to back I am sure I will get an offer by wednesday. Buddy of mine is an IT manager he and his IT Director are taking me out to lunch instead of interview  so things look promising.


Sounds promising. Good luck

----------


## calgarian

> Sounds promising. Good luck


Thank you

----------


## calgarian

> will you be able to put in your two weeks even though they gave 3 months notice?


Yep its curtious and I will do it most companies require that and I want to leave with good terms.

----------


## Igifuno

So you decided against the new career in exotic dancing?

----------


## calgarian

> So you decided against the new career in exotic dancing?


I m thinking of becoming male escort during the Nights......whats wrong with that? I do it anyway might as well get paid for it....no?

----------


## Igifuno

> I m thinking of becoming male escort during the Nights......whats wrong with that? I do it anyway might as well get paid for it....no?


Absolutely.. remember Mr. Rose from a couple years ago? He did that and loved it..

----------


## calgarian

got an update for you guys. in another thread.

----------


## Igifuno

You da man.

----------


## bikeral

Whats up BRO's  :Wink:

----------


## Igifuno

Hey watch your language.

----------


## bikeral

Oh, My Bad, Morning brahs.

----------


## DanB

Anybody to them pushups with horizontal body, legs suspended?

What they called again?

My mate just tried do them and mate a tit of himself on front of load women he trying get stuck into hahahaha

----------


## RaginCajun

> Anybody to them pushups with horizontal body, legs suspended?
> 
> What they called again?
> 
> My mate just tried do them and mate a tit of himself on front of load women he trying get stuck into hahahaha



hahahaha. i have done handstand pushups and flipped over before, the wall always helps!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Blowin up soda machines sounds like fun.. What type of bombs we talkin? pipe bombs? draino? 
> 
> don't make too big of an explosion.. don't wanna shake up all the pop


check out tannerite! you have to shoot it to ignite it!

----------


## DanB

> hahahaha. i have done handstand pushups and flipped over before, the wall always helps!


Commondo push up we call them 

No these are a normal push up bit with legs suspended and horizontal to the body, can't remember the name ill find a vid on YouTube when I get in......

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

> Drinks are on you then


No problem, but not coors light. What kind of true irishman drinks coors light anyway?

----------


## DanB

I started shaving my chest recently 

I now have an ingrown hair 

How do I fix this, do I just cut it out or is there an easier way?

And any way of stopping it happenning again?

----------


## DanB

> No problem, but not coors light. What kind of true irishman drinks coors light anyway?


An abundance of it ''fell off the back of the truck'' recently so we well stocked up on it, can't waste it..... 

At sensation I would need something sweet, vodka redbull or Captain Morgan and fanta orange or something similar

No whiskey at sensation for Dan, it would be hard to get it down 

What do you drink anyways?

I might actually go, about 3k would get me a few days there if the exchange rate stays how it is now and I reckon it be fvcking amazing......

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

Haha you make it over here for sensation and drinks are on me all weekend. That'd get it down to $2k lol. 

I like vodka with just about anything, especially red bull or tonic. But I'm partial to whisky too, and good tequilla and rum too.......lol.

----------


## DanB

> Haha you make it over here for sensation and drinks are on me all weekend. That'd get it down to $2k lol.
> 
> I like vodka with just about anything, especially red bull or tonic. But I'm partial to whisky too, and good tequilla and rum too.......lol.


I'm seriously considering it, my new plan is now to train like a mo fo, keep my head together and go away every couple months to let off some steam, with the money I be saving while training I can easily afford trips like that if I stick to the plan, 

If I go ill defo hit you up, I prob be going on me own anyway so I won't look like a tool being there on my own, not like that has stopped me in the past though......

Hey I can teach you how to dance when im there lol

----------


## DanB

I like my rum, not fond of tequila but then again you don't get much tequila being drank over here, just the cheap piss tequila done in shots

----------


## DCI

Tequila is hideous.

----------


## DanB

> Tequila is hideous.


Yeah we get cheap piss version over here but I reckon it like sambuca, the stuff we get here is piss, in Italy it actually nice, same with some of the ouzo in Greece

Good way to get drunk though  :Smilie: 

How's life treating you anyway my man, what was the show up north like

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

Top shelf tequila is actually pretty good. The cheap stuff is shit though. Try Patron or Don Julio or Trago.

----------


## DanB

> Top shelf tequila is actually pretty good. The cheap stuff is shit though. Try Patron or Don Julio or Trago.


Patron, never knew that was even tequila lol I've drank that but it was one them nights I don't really remember........

You can educate me on tequila and I shall educate you on Irish whiskey haha

----------


## Dukkit

I love me some irish whiskey. 

Or a good 18 year old single malt scotch.

----------


## Back In Black

I love a good 18 year old!

Dan pick out that ingrown hair with a manly rust machete!

----------


## DanB

> Top shelf tequila is actually pretty good. The cheap stuff is shit though. Try Patron or Don Julio or Trago.


Patron, never knew that was even tequila lol I've drank that but it was one them nights I don't really remember........

You can educate me on tequila and I shall educate you on Irish whiskey haha

----------


## DanB

> I love a good 18 year old!
> 
> Dan pick out that ingrown hair with a manly rust machete!


I was thinking Stanley blade but ok I shall do it your way haha

----------


## DCI

Nah, still don't buy it  :Stick Out Tongue:  that its nice  :Stick Out Tongue:  Not gone yet man, going at the weekend should be a whopper of a day in the V6 making up and down to belfast in a day

----------


## gixxerboy1



----------


## DanB

> Nah, still don't buy it  that its nice  Not gone yet man, going at the weekend should be a whopper of a day in the V6 making up and down to belfast in a day


Who's v6? Did you drop the gta into the yours?

----------


## DanB

I'm in love

Shit I'm in love with 3 women in front of me, this pic and one from the newspaper

That's all just from today

I love the summer

----------


## DanB

We shall kidnap a sheep for dinner tomorrow 

Lamb is damn tasty on a barbacue

Dan ain't gutting it though.......

----------


## DanB

So what do you do when a source check here brings up a scammer from another board, do staff here take note and run the ip and crosscheck addy? Sarge, gix?

----------


## RaginCajun

> I'm seriously considering it, my new plan is now to train like a mo fo, keep my head together and go away every couple months to let off some steam, with the money I be saving while training I can easily afford trips like that if I stick to the plan, 
> 
> If I go ill defo hit you up, I prob be going on me own anyway so I won't look like a tool being there on my own, not like that has stopped me in the past though......
> 
> Hey I can teach you how to dance when im there lol



i need to stick to my plan as well and i like your plan. dan has a plan!

----------


## RaginCajun

> I love me some irish whiskey. 
> 
> Or a good 18 year old single malt scotch.






> I love a good 18 year old!
> 
> Dan pick out that ingrown hair with a manly rust machete!



agree with both

----------


## DanB

I need an xray

----------


## Razor

> I need an xray


What happened?

----------


## DanB

Hit in ribs with a bat

Say a prayer for me nothing is broke

Feels like it is, I'm waiting on taxi for hospital 

See ya all in a few days, broke or not I have a few benzoed and morphined up non co heirent days ahead of me.........

----------


## DCI

> Who's v6? Did you drop the gta into the yours?


Nah mine for sale, my old man's car is a V6  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dukkit

Hope youre alright DanB!

Everyone else... go play in traffic.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Hope youre alright DanB!
> 
> Everyone else... go play in traffic.


done!

----------


## Dukkit

Where my whores?

----------


## RaginCajun

playing in traffic! i just rolled one of those smart cars over!

----------


## Dukkit

Cajun smash!!

----------


## Dukkit

Fukkin newbs. 

I was never this much of a retard when I was first learning.

----------


## alexISthrowed

I love fvcking chicks with boyfriends, am I a bad person?

----------


## alexISthrowed

Like this dirty bitch is gonna suck my cawk and go kiss her bf on the mouth

----------


## alexISthrowed

She won't let her bf put it in the butt but she will let me

----------


## jpowell

> She won't let her bf put it in the butt but she will let me


Lol thas bus u eat it first!

----------


## DeadlyD

> Taking my dog in to get neutered tomorrow. I feel kind of bad. He has no idea.


just tell him he'll have two less things to scratch, and he can hump what ever he wants!!!

----------


## lovbyts

> Hall of shame worthy. Someone want to put it in as the latest contribution?


It has been added.  :Smilie:

----------


## Misery13

[QUOTE=lovbyts;6052642]Another Darwin award winner from the Q&A section. Moron injected liquid stane not realizing it was an oral even though he had to remove the dropper and was complaining about all the little stuff floating around. fvckn morons...
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...94#post6049794[/
QUOTE]

That was a great read. Really made me feel good about myself.

----------


## Dukkit

Mutha fukkas!

----------


## DeadlyD

> Mutha fukkas!


what you say bout my mama?????

----------


## RaginCajun

just got back from a bachelor party, my body hates me! need a bullet to put thru my head!

----------


## Dukkit

I just got back from the bathroom. 

My prostate loves me.

----------


## Misery13

> I just got back from the bathroom. 
> 
> My prostate loves me.


My prostate loves to be tickled.

----------


## Dukkit

Its gym time. 

Die bitch, die.

----------


## jasc

Chest day

starting my deload

gonna feel like a bitch cuttin my lifts wayy down for 2 weeks

----------


## Igifuno

> Mutha fukkas!


Muthafvckasaywhat

----------


## Igifuno

> Its gym time.
> 
> Die bitch, die.


Glad to see you're back in action. Now we won't have to hear you complain how fat you are.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Why can't every day be gym day?

----------


## Igifuno

> Why can't every day be gym day?


I would love to quit my job and do something gym related. I love being in there. How much do good PTs make annually?

----------


## Dpyle

> I would love to quit my job and do something gym related. I love being in there. How much do good PTs make annually?


That depends on whether you work for a gym and they pocket most of the money. Or you work for yourself and pocket most of the money

----------


## < <Samson> >

> I would love to quit my job and do something gym related. I love being in there. How much do good PTs make annually?


I thought about it. . . I talk to most of the trainers @ my gym. They live there and hate it. 

Plus, you don't make much.

----------


## DSM4Life

Tickle your taint when you read this.

----------


## Igifuno

> Tickle your taint when you read this.


Done. And thank you.

----------


## alexISthrowed

Boom

----------


## alexISthrowed

Finally feel like a goddamn man, Fvck cruising

----------


## alexISthrowed

I like to be on at least 2 grams of gear,cruising on 350mg of test made me feel somewhat normal.

----------


## Razor

Gd slin bloat but still feel amazingly good

----------


## Razor

Tons of girls in the cardio room.

----------


## alexISthrowed

> Gd slin bloat but still feel amazingly good


I love slin bloat, it gives you an awesome round puffy look.

----------


## Razor

> I love slin bloat, it gives you an awesome round puffy look.


Smart ass lol

----------


## calgarian

Drive by .......mother. Fvckers

----------


## Igifuno

> Drive by .......mother. Fvckers


Where you been man? New job going well?

----------


## Igifuno

I smile when I do shrugs. Can't seem to help it.

----------


## < <Samson> >

> I smile when I do shrugs. Can't seem to help it.


I swear I read drugs

----------


## Igifuno

> I swear I read drugs


Nice.

----------


## jasc



----------


## Igifuno

Well hello there.

----------


## Igifuno

3rd day of dieting and I'm huuuuuuungry...

----------


## calgarian

> Where you been man? New job going well?


Yep so far so good

----------


## Igifuno

> Yep so far so good


Good to hear.

----------


## Dukkit

I poop on you

----------


## Igifuno

> I poop on you


Sumbitch!!

----------


## ghettoboyd

sup bitches?...

----------


## Dukkit

So, how is everyone? 

Im fantastic.... thanks for asking.

----------


## Igifuno

Lovely as well Mr. Ghetto. How you be?

----------


## kalspic

where is mooseman

----------


## Igifuno

> where is mooseman


Off somewhere smokin'...

----------


## RaginCajun

how long should one stay on an ECA or NYC stack?

----------


## Igifuno

No more than 30 days without a 2 week period off.

----------


## RaginCajun

> No more than 30 days without a 2 week period off.


thanks, i guess that is to allow my CNS to get back to normal? am i understanding this right?

----------


## RaginCajun

> where is mooseman





> Off somewhere smokin'...



i think he got himself banned for flaming with staff. i could be wrong but i think this is what happened

----------


## Igifuno

> thanks, i guess that is to allow my CNS to get back to normal? am i understanding this right?


You got it.

----------


## Igifuno

> i think he got himself banned for flaming with staff. i could be wrong but i think this is what happened


Did he really? Didn't know that.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Did he really? Didn't know that.


don't quote me but i think so. i think it was about smokin of course

----------


## kalspic

i hope not, i enjoyed his posts. i wish members didnt leave.

----------


## Igifuno

> i hope not, i enjoyed his posts. i wish members didnt leave.


Sometimes they return. I've left and come back a few times now

----------


## jasc

Mornin slutbags

----------


## Igifuno

Morning hoes.

----------


## < <Samson> >

HO HO ho

----------


## jasc

I would like to win the lottery

that is all

----------


## RaginCajun

> I would like to win the lottery
> 
> that is all


ditto

----------


## Igifuno

I won the lottery, and then I woke up.

----------


## < <Samson> >

> I would like to win the lottery
> 
> that is all



I'd be set for weeks. . . .lol

----------


## Igifuno

I could buy all kinds of hot pockets.

----------


## jpowell

whats NYC stack? nor saw this b4..

i usually do a full 8 weeks of eca treat it like a normal cycle?
guess my philosophy is wrong?!

----------


## jasc

GFD!!!! 27 GD minutes waiting on hold with Bank of America n the MF'ers disconnected me!!!!! FvCccKk!

Ahh feel a little better now.. little being the keyword

figured it was better to vent here than scream it in my office

thx for listening

----------


## kalspic

bank of america sucks and i have a giant erection

----------


## Dukkit

My birthday is next weekend. 

You guys better be gettting me something.

----------


## Dukkit

Applied for a new job yesterday...

didnt get it. 

Said try back in Oct.

----------


## Dukkit

Im fat. 

I need to buy a treadmill. 

Or switch gyms. 

Either or. 

My gym is like an hour away. 

So I never go. 

lol

----------


## RaginCajun

> whats NYC stack? nor saw this b4..
> 
> i usually do a full 8 weeks of eca treat it like a normal cycle?
> guess my philosophy is wrong?!



NYC stack : Yerba Mate 10mg + Green Tea Extract 100mg + Vel vet Bean Ext 50mg + Nore 20mg (Herbal Alkaloids) + Caffeine 150mg + Synephrine HCL 10mg + Yohimbine HCL 1mg.

not sure about cycle length.

----------


## Dukkit

Pandora is awesome

----------


## RaginCajun

> My birthday is next weekend. 
> 
> You guys better be gettting me something.


DSM said that he has something for ya!

----------


## Dukkit

Hello Ragin

----------


## RaginCajun

> Applied for a new job yesterday...
> 
> didnt get it. 
> 
> Said try back in Oct.



try harder!

----------


## Dukkit

All I do is work, hustle and kill.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Im fat. 
> 
> I need to buy a treadmill. 
> 
> Or switch gyms. 
> 
> Either or. 
> 
> My gym is like an hour away. 
> ...




just start lifting furniture, or smart cars in your area

----------


## Dukkit

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z06ULC7yaP8
If this doesnt get you hyped for the gym.... then you need some bath salts.

----------


## Dukkit

> try harder!


I already have a job or 2. 
So Im not worried.

Just want something new.

----------


## Dukkit

> just start lifting furniture, or smart cars in your area


Ive been throwing fat bitches around. Keeps me some what in shape.

----------


## Dukkit

Think Ill take the dog for a run.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I already have a job or 2. 
> So Im not worried.
> 
> Just want something new.


i feel ya. i was there a year ago, two jobs and no room for advancement. called a friend, took a risk, here i sit making 3 times what i was making a year ago. which still isn't much but it is something to me! and a year before that, i was working 3 jobs at once! everyday i'm hustlin..........

----------


## RaginCajun

> Ive been throwing fat bitches around. Keeps me some what in shape.



damn! you must grab the fat and just toss, cuz i know you can't bear hug the girls that cal likes!

----------


## Dukkit

My puppy

----------


## Dukkit

> damn! you must grab the fat and just toss, cuz i know you can't bear hug the girls that cal likes!


I dunno how he does it. 

lol

----------


## jasc

Overall assessment.. Great for women n children.. n sightseeing

3 huge pools.. water slides n all.. chiropractor n massage offices.. large cafe/restaurant

Easily 120+ cardio machines.. maybe 150+

mind you there were easily 100 ppl in the freeweight area.. all sharing:
2 squat racks, 2 incline, n 1 decline &
dumbells only go up to 110 n there is only 1 pair of anything over 50lbs

----------


## Dukkit

Next gym Jasc

----------


## jasc

> Next gym Jasc


agreed

----------


## jasc

Mornin Dukk

Mornin whores

----------


## RaginCajun

morning


i have been lazy lately, need to get off my ass

----------


## Dukkit

Morning



I feel like shit.

I need some nyquil.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like shit.
> 
> I need some nyquil.


go sweat the demons out!!!!

----------


## jasc

> Morning
> 
> I feel like shit.
> 
> I need some nyquil.


Chase that nyquil with a shot of bourbon and you're gtg

----------


## Dukkit

> Chase that nyquil with a shot of bourbon and you're gtg


Thats the plan

----------


## kalspic

poptarts and a mountain dew thats the recipe for sucess

----------


## jasc

> poptarts and a mountain dew thats the recipe for sucess


Hi I'm GH15 and I approve this message

----------


## RaginCajun

hahaha, i remember that thread in the diet section.

----------


## jasc

> hahaha, i remember that thread in the diet section.


The one where the guy eats Poptarts, ice cream, and cookies daily n is still jacked? lol Those threads crack me up.. Wonder if they were ever inducted in to the Hall of Shame..

----------


## RaginCajun

> The one where the guy eats Poptarts, ice cream, and cookies daily n is still jacked? lol Those threads crack me up.. Wonder if they were ever inducted in to the Hall of Shame..


\


good question. i remember that thread having GB all worked up!

----------


## jasc

> \
> 
> good question. i remember that thread having GB all worked up!


lol.. Only time I've ever seen GB get heated

----------


## Razor

> lol.. Only time I've ever seen GB get heated


GB got mad!?

----------


## jasc

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...am-amp-cookies

Found it.. Different than I remembered. It was JimmyInked who got heated. GB was involved but for the most part kept his cool.

I know there was one thread where GB got all worked up but don't recall which one.. thought it was this

----------


## RaginCajun

> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...am-amp-cookies
> 
> Found it.. Different than I remembered. It was JimmyInked who got heated. GB was involved but for the most part kept his cool.
> 
> I know there was one thread where GB got all worked up but don't recall which one.. thought it was this


hahahaha! i thought that was it also. hmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## kalspic

after eating tacos i like to spread my butt cheeks infront of a fan and air it out

----------


## DSM4Life

> after eating tacos i like to spread my butt cheeks infront of a fan and air it out

----------


## Dukkit

Slept from 430pm to 6am last night.

I feel a lot better.

----------


## RaginCajun

i barely slept at all. scotch!

----------


## Dukkit

I just read that whole thread about eating pop tarts and ice cream


and sad to say... i eat ice cream and cookie dough and donuts everyday and I still have abs. 

Everyone is diff. 

Is it healthy... no.

But can it be made to work in terms of cutting or bulking... yes.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I just read that whole thread about eating pop tarts and ice cream
> 
> 
> and sad to say...* i eat ice cream and cookie dough and donuts everyday and I still have abs.* 
> 
> Everyone is diff. 
> 
> Is it healthy... no.
> 
> But can it be made to work in terms of cutting or bulking... yes.


well now i just hate you!

----------


## jasc

Mornin whores

----------


## Dukkit

My bad

----------


## RaginCajun

i need some big ole titties to lay in right now, my head hurts

----------


## jasc

> I just read that whole thread about eating pop tarts and ice cream
> 
> and sad to say... i eat ice cream and cookie dough and donuts everyday and I still have abs.
> 
> Everyone is diff.
> 
> Is it healthy... no.
> 
> But can it be made to work in terms of cutting or bulking... yes.


I do the same.. gotta add some taste in to my diet and I can't have artificial sweeteners.. 

I have my daily coke pre-workout (the drink, can't workout on the other) and every now and then eat some ice cream at night or the odd snack.

I figure most of us bust our ass 5+ days a week n eat 95% plain boring sh*t.. gotta have a treat every now and then.. it satisfys the cravings

----------


## jasc

> i need some big ole titties to lay in right now, my head hurts

----------


## jasc

If you really need some cushion

----------


## jasc

Time for some Chicken n pasta

----------


## RaginCajun

> 


this one works for me! she actually looks like an ex

----------


## Igifuno

That's my old avi^^^^

At the sports med doc now. Bout to get X-rays on the ol shoulder

----------


## Dukkit

Boobs

----------


## Igifuno

Snatch

----------


## Igifuno

I'm betting my cuff is torn. We shall see soon...

----------


## gearbox

> Overall assessment.. Great for women n children.. n sightseeing
> 
> 3 huge pools.. water slides n all.. chiropractor n massage offices.. large cafe/restaurant
> 
> Easily 120+ cardio machines.. maybe 150+
> 
> mind you there were easily 100 ppl in the freeweight area.. all sharing:
> 2 squat racks, 2 incline, n 1 decline &
> dumbells only go up to 110 n there is only 1 pair of anything over 50lbs


I go to a local la fitness and I enjoy it. However 5pm is flooded with people. Dumbbells go up to 125lbs (which I do not even use but will save them for ya.
And so many booty shorts to look at it gets ridiculous

----------


## RaginCajun

just met a woman that competes in figure competitions. she is actually a pretty good looking woman, and she would get it!

----------


## jasc

> this one works for me! she actually looks like an ex


lucky man..

----------


## jasc

> That's my old avi^^^^
> 
> At the sports med doc now. Bout to get X-rays on the ol shoulder


I thought I recognized it from somewhere..

Best of luck bro

How's your brother?

----------


## jasc

Spider rolls can be good too

soft-shelled deep fried crab

Mmmm

though not really sushi, I'll let this one slide

----------


## Dpyle

Technically jasc sushi just means food art. Sushimi is the word for raw fish.

----------


## Razor

> Spider rolls can be good too
> 
> soft-shelled deep fried crab
> 
> Mmmm
> 
> though not really sushi, I'll let this one slide


Phillis are my fav

----------


## jasc

> Technically jasc sushi just means food art. Sushimi is the word for raw fish.


Indeed my friend, but those rolls are not art. Those are imposters/replicas/fakes

----------


## Dpyle

> Indeed my friend, but those rolls are not art. Those are imposters/replicas/fakes


Agreed on the fakes. But so damn tasty!

----------


## Razor

Eww fasted cardio blows

----------


## Dpyle

> Eww fasted cardio blows


But did it help the appetite?

----------


## Dpyle

I need a new job and a change of scenery.

----------


## BurntRbr

I start a new job on Monday. Finally!

----------


## Razor

> But did it help the appetite?


Yes for sure I can now eat a full breakfast

----------


## Razor

> I start a new job on Monday. Finally!


What's the job? Working downtown?? Haha that would be cool

----------


## Dpyle

> Yes for sure I can now eat a full breakfast


Good to hear. Should help a lot on the run at 225.

----------


## BurntRbr

> What's the job? Working downtown?? Haha that would be cool


Getting back into my normal trade as a cnc machinist/programmer

The club has wanted me to come back but I cant drive so its not worth it

----------


## Dpyle

> Getting back into my normal trade as a cnc machinist/programmer
> 
> The club has wanted me to come back but I cant drive so its not worth it


That's a trade I'd like to get involved in. Did a lot of manual machining in high school and loved it. Made the mistake of going into debt for college then dropping out with no money to hold me over for trade school. Just had to find a job to get by on.

----------


## BurntRbr

Yeah my school had a killer machine shop and weld class along with auto body. Fortunately I stuck with those things even after making a decision to drop out and it has worked well. Although economy killed the family business last year, booo! So now time to work for someone other than myself

----------


## BurntRbr

According to Obama I didn't build that

----------


## Razor

> Getting back into my normal trade as a cnc machinist/programmer
> 
> The club has wanted me to come back but I cant drive so its not worth it


What's a cnc machinest/programmer?

----------


## Dpyle

> What's a cnc machinest/programmer?


Computer guided machining. As in part making. Everything from auto, air craft, guns. It's unlimited.

----------


## Razor

> Computer guided machining. As in part making. Everything from auto, air craft, guns. It's unlimited.


Are you gonna work for one of the big 4 in SD?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Technically jasc sushi just means food art. Sushimi is the word for raw fish.



i like to eat it straight off the fish after i catch it! and of course cool it off in ice! nothin beats fresh tuna straight from the sea

----------


## Dpyle

It's tricky though. I have an uncle that's been in it for near 20 years or more and his shop does co tract work for Boeing. With many of the tolerances running around +- 1/10,000th of an inch or less.

----------


## BurntRbr

Not me in video but running and creating codes for machines like this.

----------


## jasc

> i like to eat it straight off the fish after i catch it! and of course cool it off in ice! nothin beats fresh tuna straight from the sea


That sounds delicious! never caught a tuna myself... can you do this with blue gills ?  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> That sounds delicious! never caught a tuna myself... can you do this with blue gills ?



hahahaha! nope but a japanese chef told me that you can eat anything raw out of salt water. fresh tuna melts in your mouth, especially when ya bring soy sauce and what not on the boat!

----------


## Razor

> Not me in video but running and creating codes for machines like this.
> 
> YouTube Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkDfnAZ96GI


Do u work for Lockheed, Boeing, GD or NG?

----------


## Dukkit

I think Im getting drunk tonight.

And putting it in the Misses butthole.

----------


## Dukkit

> Hope it not that fake sushi..
> 
> those damn spring rolls, imitation crab rolls..
> 
> you wouldn't disappoint me like that would you?


Never. 

Alaskan and Philly rolls. 
And I gotta have a sweet potato roll. 



Love them.

----------


## gixxerboy1

> It's tricky though. I have an uncle that's been in it for near 20 years or more and his shop does co tract work for Boeing. With many of the tolerances running around +- 1/10,000th of an inch or less.


i used to do that years ago. We did for boeing, nawc. I started as a grinder, then cnc programer and got into qc.

----------


## Dpyle

> I think Im getting drunk tonight.
> 
> And putting it in the Misses butthole.


The misses, the mistress, or the gf?

----------


## Dpyle

> i used to do that years ago. We did for boeing, nawc. I started as a grinder, then cnc programer and got into qc.


I've gotta save some cash to go back to school for a bit. I'm in need of a change in my life. Need a new town as well, but doubt I could talk the wife into a move. May have to go without her?

----------


## BurntRbr

> Do u work for Lockheed, Boeing, GD or NG?


Man I wish! NG is laying people off along with solar turbines in SD. GKN says theyre hiring but Ive applied in person, email and fax. So amny places say theyre hiring but when I talk to people that work at the big companies peoples are being dropped left and right. Place Im going to is a small shop for the time being. I will always be trying to get into a big business. Have certifications and all so hoping for the big kahuna soon.

When I ran our own business we did a lot of DOD stuff but then it started to trickle away

----------


## Dpyle

> Man I wish! NG is laying people off along with solar turbines in SD. GKN says theyre hiring but Ive applied in person, email and fax. So amny places say theyre hiring but when I talk to people that work at the big companies peoples are being dropped left and right. Place Im going to is a small shop for the time being. I will always be trying to get into a big business. Have certifications and all so hoping for the big kahuna soon.
> 
> When I ran our own business we did a lot of DOD stuff but then it started to trickle away


If you don't mind a move. Keep an eye out I read an article a few weeks ago stating that the airbus was going to be made in Alabama.

----------


## BurntRbr

Yeah Ive always thought of that possibility, SD is so nice though. I enjoy the desert, river, and the beach too much. I made a few things for the 787 Dreamliner, and some titaniums preforms for some Honda jets

----------


## RaginCajun

> I think Im getting drunk tonight.
> 
> And putting it in the Misses butthole.



solid plan! just have to execute it!

----------


## ghettoboyd

> I think Im getting drunk tonight.
> 
> And putting it in the Misses butthole.


ahh yes im gonna do the same with the wifey..shes been sending me sexy texts all day telling me her ass misses me......yeay....

----------


## gearbox

> ahh yes im gonna do the same with the wifey..shes been sending me sexy texts all day telling me her ass misses me......yeay....


Lmao...

----------


## Razor

Anyone's iPad app go blank sometimes£

----------


## kalspic

forgot to call my mom on her b-day...fvck

----------


## DSM4Life



----------


## Sicko

uni hands down best sushi....saba no ponzu...hotate...ankimo...sea bass or red snapper with chili oil... Best spot is in Sherman Oaks Ca. House of Taka.

----------


## AD

> lol..
> 
> love it man
> 
> I'm doin the same but wish I could fall asleep
> 
> right now I'm kickin back, legs up on the desk, eatin chicken/rice and whoring
> 
> gotta love not havin sh*t to do
> ...


Got your own room or cubicle?

----------


## jasc

Think this T3 is kickin my ass

been using 80mcg for about 3 weeks

feels like I hit a walll.. no matter how much I sleep n eat I've got zero energy n don't feel like doin shit ever

You ever feel that way from it?

----------


## jasc

> Got your own room or cubicle?


own room/office

the privacy is nice, but hard to see the boss comin

----------


## AD

> own room/office
> 
> the privacy is nice, but hard to see the boss comin


As long as your screen is not directly facing the door, that should give you some time to click to something work related.

----------


## jasc

> As long as your screen is not directly facing the door, that should give you some time to click to something work related.


Oh I phone app it. Can't risk getting caught by IT. 

On the other hand ppl think I send A LOT of e-mails from my phone  :Smilie:

----------


## gearbox

I wink vouch for you on the emails.

Wait..wait..

Yep got your email

Thank you for your continuous communications

----------


## AD

> I wink vouch for you on the emails.
> 
> Wait..wait..
> 
> Yep got your email
> 
> Thank you for your continuous communications


Thats what bros are for  :Smilie:

----------


## jasc

> Thats what bros are for


right on

thanks gear  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

hungry bitches!

----------


## kalspic

whats the word around here ladies?

----------


## Times Roman

........ever notice neither one likes being in the kitchen?

----------


## RaginCajun

> whats the word around here ladies?


thunderbirds the word

and the price

50 twice!

----------


## RaginCajun

> ........ever notice neither one likes being in the kitchen?


have you ever eaten turtle and whores in the kitchen?

----------


## Times Roman

> have you ever eaten turtle and whores in the kitchen?


I've eaten a whore before. Is that close enough?

----------


## Dukkit

I like turtles

----------


## Dukkit

http://images.sodahead.com/polls/000..._1_xlarge.jpeg

----------


## jasc

Here you go Dukk

----------


## jasc

You'd be proud of me

I just slammed a strawberry shake from Steak n Shake

Havent had a shake in ages

but it was 1/2 off so it's ok

----------


## Dukkit

Hmm I love shakes and smoothies

----------


## alexISthrowed

I'm alive! Working a shit ton. I'll be back to my normal whore self when I get laid off for the winter. Hope all you whore bags are doing good.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I've eaten a whore before. Is that close enough?


yes but have you ever had turtle?

----------


## gixxerboy1

> I'm alive! Working a shit ton. I'll be back to my normal whore self when I get laid off for the winter. Hope all you whore bags are doing good.


wow look who the cat dragged in

----------


## alexISthrowed

> wow look who the cat dragged in


What's up gix! How's life?

----------


## Dukkit

Alex!

----------


## gixxerboy1

> What's up gix! How's life?


doing good. How about you

----------


## alexISthrowed

> doing good. How about you


Good to hear, I'm doing good just working a lot. I'm ready to get laid off so I can hit the slin again. Going for 230 this winter.

----------


## alexISthrowed

> Alex!


My nigga

----------


## kalspic

had some b&js cookie dough yesturday...i forgot how awesome ice cream is

----------


## RaginCajun

> had some b&js cookie dough yesturday...i forgot how awesome ice cream is


You slut puppy!

----------


## kalspic

> You slut puppy!


haha i like that one. i think im going to use it

----------


## jasc

Just had my first Ezekial experience

Cinnamon Rasin bread

tastes incredible

----------


## RaginCajun

> haha i like that one. i think im going to use it


Feel free to!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Just had my first Ezekial experience
> 
> Cinnamon Rasin bread
> 
> tastes incredible


Yup.

Add natty PB to it

CRACK!

----------


## jasc

Mornin fvckers

----------


## jasc

> Yup.
> 
> Add natty PB to it
> 
> CRACK!


gonna have to try this

just got some all natural PB too

must be a sign

----------


## Dukkit

Fukk you fukkers

----------


## jasc

I can feel the love

----------


## RaginCajun

> gonna have to try this
> 
> just got some all natural PB too
> 
> must be a sign


yes, it is a sign

from the devil

sugar free jam along with it never hurts, your welcome.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Fukk you fukkers



no, fvck you!

its friday

let the games begin!

----------


## jasc

> yes, it is a sign
> 
> from the devil
> 
> sugar free jam along with it never hurts, your welcome.


lol

wish I could do the sugar-free

but instead I have to live dangerously  :Smilie:

----------


## jasc

> family id great other stuff long story if i snapped it wont be pretty thats what i m afraid of. thanks for asking


Nice of you to stop in fvcker

bet you won't explode!

j/k bro, hope all is well

Get a hold of me if ya need to talk or anything

----------


## AD

> This is your cheat meal I assume??
> 
> I have my own check list
> 
> Roll Tide:bcheck
> 
> *FD and doing nothing: check*
> 
> 3 cupcakes because I can: check


the sirens didn't sound today?

----------


## AXx

> nope
> 
> if i use meds then i sleep better but still not a full night but try avoid them because you end up reliant on them and massive tollerance very quickly
> 
> zapelon is best i have used and need go back the doc for more, benzos do jack shit for me and you become addicted very quickly so i use them as last resort


I have been late for work 3 times my entire life

All 3 times

Ambien was onboard. Never again

----------


## AXx

> the sirens didn't sound today?


The other stations have done stuff

Not I tho

Watched football all day, watch now the damn bell will ring

----------


## jasc

> This is your cheat meal I assume??
> 
> I have my own check list
> 
> Roll Tide:bcheck
> 
> FD and doing nothing: check
> 
> 3 cupcakes because I can: check


Yeah.. 1 of em

been sick as shit the last few days so the diet went right out the window

back now though!

Nice check list

Mmmm cupcakes

----------


## AXx

> Yeah.. 1 of em
> 
> been sick as shit the last few days so the diet went right out the window
> 
> back now though!
> 
> Nice check list
> 
> Mmmm cupcakes


Now I feel like shit cause I ate them

Happens every time

Whatever I'm only human, and not stepping on stage so BLAH

----------


## DanB

> Lol pretty much
> 
> Maybe a brazzer here or there, lol


yeah the odd one or two haha

----------


## jasc

> Now I feel like shit cause I ate them
> 
> Happens every time
> 
> Whatever I'm only human, and not stepping on stage so BLAH


it's good for ya

reminds ya how eatin sweets makes ya feel

been cravin chocolate lately myself. Crushed a bag of peanut m&m's . felt like such shit the craving will be gone for a long time

----------


## AXx

> yeah the odd one or two haha


You should use a "GoPro" camera a vid your day

Everyone would/could benefit and appreciate it

Do it.

----------


## AXx

> it's good for ya
> 
> reminds ya how eatin sweets makes ya feel
> 
> been cravin chocolate lately myself. Crushed a bag of peanut m&m's . felt like such shit the craving will be gone for a long time


Yeah I myself am done for a while. 

I got such a sugar high

I almost checked my blood sugar just to see what is was. But I decided not to in fear of really freaking out.

----------


## DanB

> i assume a wine or a beer is no good either?


it does but unfortunately im not the type of person that can have only a beer or two

i have one or two at home then before i know what has happened i find myself on a dancefloor

wake up the next morning wondering where it all went wrong lol 

or sometimes it goes for days and god only knows where i will end up

so unless i plan on getting shitfaced then i just wont have anything, there is no inbetween

dont know if that makes sense......

----------


## DanB

> You should use a "GoPro" camera a vid your day
> 
> Everyone would/could benefit and appreciate it
> 
> Do it.


i have done that a few times before haha i had a lil film making hobby for a while, but it was usually pretty explicit and/or incrimimating.......

----------


## jasc

> You should use a "GoPro" camera a vid your day
> 
> Everyone would/could benefit and appreciate it
> 
> Do it.


That's a damn good idea. 

We could air the highlights on the main page every Tues n Fri

This place would blow up

----------


## AXx

> it does but unfortunately im not the type of person that can have only a beer or two
> 
> i have one or two at home then before i know what has happened i find myself on a dancefloor
> 
> wake up the next morning wondering where it all went wrong lol
> 
> so unless i plan on getting shitfaced then i just wont have anything, there is no inbetween
> 
> dont know if that makes sense......


Yeah it makes perfect sense. I'm the same way

I had 1 beer last night, soon as I finished I immediately got another

I realize this is a problem so I left. I drink beer like I drink water fast and a lot.

----------


## AXx

> i have done that a few times before haha i had a lil film making hobby for a while, but it was usually pretty explicit and/or incrimimating.......


I have an email, lol

Thats funny stuff, as long as the incriminating part isn't with a coyote

----------


## jasc

> Yeah I myself am done for a while.
> 
> I got such a sugar high
> 
> I almost checked my blood sugar just to see what is was. But I decided not to in fear of really freaking out.


hahaha that's a good idea

may have to give that a go after I get in to some sugar

----------


## DanB

> Yeah it makes perfect sense. I'm the same way
> 
> I had 1 beer last night, soon as I finished I immediately got another
> 
> I realize this is a problem so I left. I drink beer like I drink water fast and a lot.


glad i aint the only one haha

it a shame really, sometimes I wish I acted and had life of a normal person, cant see that in Dans future though.......

----------


## AXx

> That's a damn good idea.
> 
> We could air the highlights on the main page every Tues n Fri
> 
> This place would blow up


Yeah who needs Jose, lol

We have DanB

The man the legend DanB: a quick parody or debauchery of one mans quest for life

----------


## DanB

> I have an email, lol
> 
> Thats funny stuff, as long as the incriminating part isn't with a coyote


we dont have coyotes over here

we have sheep bahahahaha

----------


## DanB

> The man the legend DanB: a quick parody or debauchery of one mans quest for life


I like this, I may have to rob it someday

I suppose it is never going to be anything straight forward or remotely normal about my life when I strongly agree with Hunter S Thompson and his views on life, politics, workplace, relationships etc lol

----------


## AXx

> we dont have coyotes over here
> 
> we have sheep bahahahaha


Lol. 

I was referring to the phrase "Coyote Ugly" where you wake up and you chew your own arm off because the ugly duckling fell asleep on it. 

But if you have a video of a sheep, that would EPIC

----------


## DanB

> That's a damn good idea.
> 
> We could air the highlights on the main page every Tues n Fri
> 
> This place would blow up


or be shut down, u.s based server remember?haha

----------


## AXx

> I like this, I may have to rob it someday
> 
> I suppose it is never going to be anything straight forward or remotely normal about my life when I strongly agree with Hunter S Thompson and his views on life, politics, workplace, relationships etc lol


Rob it buddy, it's yours.

----------


## DanB

> Lol.
> 
> I was referring to the phrase "Coyote Ugly" where you wake up and you chew your own arm off because the ugly duckling fell asleep on it.
> 
> But if you have a video of a sheep, that would EPIC


oh right haha

if im honest that too does happen on occasion

but we did actually have pics of a sheep we robbed years ago and brought to a house party, i'll see if i can find any on fb or something

----------


## AXx

> oh right haha
> 
> if im honest that too does happen on occasion
> 
> but we did actually have pics of a sheep we robbed years ago and brought to a house party, i'll see if i can find any on fb or something


Pm me how to look at your Facebook 

I need to see this.

Yes the coyote ugly has happened to everyone

It has happened to Jasc numerous times.

----------


## jasc

> Pm me how to look at your Facebook
> 
> I need to see this.
> 
> Yes the coyote ugly has happened to everyone
> 
> It has happened to me numerous times.


fixed

----------


## jasc

This fvckin game is killin me

ND is walkin all over em

terrible..

----------


## AXx

> fixed


hahahahahahahahahahahahaha

----------


## jasc

> or be shut down, u.s based server remember?haha


True

Not ready for the likes of DanB

Or good music

----------


## DanB

> Pm me how to look at your Facebook
> 
> I need to see this.
> 
> Yes the coyote ugly has happened to everyone
> 
> It has happened to Jasc numerous times.


im not on fb anymore its evil and gets me in trouble

ill just creep on a few mates pages later when i get to a laptop and see if they have any of the pics

----------


## DanB

> This fvckin game is killin me
> 
> ND is walkin all over em
> 
> terrible..


what game?

----------


## jasc

> what game?


Michigan State vs Notre Dame

Real football  :Smilie:

----------


## DanB

> True
> 
> Not ready for the likes of DanB
> 
> Or good music


99% of the world isnt ready for Dan or for good music

But when you bring the two together, thats when things get really interesting

----------


## DanB

> Michigan State vs Notre Dame
> 
> Real football


Football (soccer) is shit, i cant stand watching them roll around on ground like bitches when they get a tiny lil tap on their shin

the boxing is on soon, shit need get home to watch it

----------


## AXx

> im not on fb anymore its evil and gets me in trouble
> 
> ill just creep on a few mates pages later when i get to a laptop and see if they have any of the pics


No problem. 

I tok think it's a stupid site where people invite people to rob their homes and steal their dogs. 

"leaving in the morning for 14 day vacation to bumdickyonder, house is empty please take what you want just lock the door when your done"

----------


## AXx

> the boxing is on soon, shit need get home to watch it


If you need to get home where does this put you at currently?

I'm kinda ready for the new UFC: Ultimate Fighter

----------


## DanB

> No problem.
> 
> I tok think it's a stupid site where people invite people to rob their homes and steal their dogs.
> 
> "leaving in the morning for 14 day vacation to bumdickyonder, house is empty please take what you want just lock the door when your done"


Yeah the only real plus side to it was hooking up with women but fvck it, there is many other ways for that........

----------


## jasc

> 99% of the world isnt ready for Dan or for good music
> 
> But when you bring the two together, thats when things get really interesting


You still comin over for Sensation?

Still haven't heard anything about the line-up

----------


## AXx

> You still comin over for Sensation?
> 
> Still haven't heard anything about the line-up


What is this Sensation you speak of. 

Music, drugs, and naked women!?!?!?

----------


## jasc

> Football (soccer) is shit, i cant stand watching them roll around on ground like bitches when they get a tiny lil tap on their shin
> 
> the boxing is on soon, shit need get home to watch it


completely agree

never understood how someone could get soo in to soccer

----------


## AXx

> no no no no no no no
> 
> white tin of fruit


I can rock that

----------


## DanB

ah fvck here we go

----------


## DanB

> hahahaha
> 
> I like how you think
> 
> Chemistry was a lax subject for me in school to.. Only things I can make will get ya arrested


i laughed alot today

the paper was saying about increase in sudafed sales, aka pseudoephedrine and trying to put restrictions on amount you buy etc

yet last year they rescheduled ephedrine and took it off controlled substance list and you can legally import as much as you like and save yourself a couple steps ahaha

----------


## jasc

> 16 good men, tooled up to the last could take this country seriously


I'm in

14 more ppl and we got our own country

Ahh.. a country of juice, party favors, and nude women.

----------


## DanB



----------


## AXx

> I'm in
> 
> 14 more ppl and we got our own country
> 
> Ahh.. a country of juice, party favors, and nude women.


Where is this?????

What shall we call it??

----------


## DanB

> I'm in
> 
> 14 more ppl and we got our own country
> 
> Ahh.. a country of juice, party favors, and nude women.


no no no no no

it a country where dan rules

the above is mandatory, it like paying tax

----------


## jasc

> above


lucky bastard

would be a great adventure to spend a year on that side of the world

----------


## DanB

> Where is this?????
> 
> What shall we call it??


it already here

it called

ireland

----------


## AXx

> YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYgSHOWNE0M&feature=relmfu


I like this one

----------


## DanB

> lucky bastard
> 
> would be a great adventure to spend a year on that side of the world


i tempted nearly every day to pack a bag and go the airport, there really is something magical about the place

----------


## AXx

> it already here
> 
> it called
> 
> ireland


I need to go 

Jasc let's go

----------


## jasc

> i laughed alot today
> 
> the paper was saying about increase in sudafed sales, aka pseudoephedrine and trying to put restrictions on amount you buy etc
> 
> yet last year they rescheduled ephedrine and took it off controlled substance list and you can legally import as much as you like and save yourself a couple steps ahaha


thats insanity.. I wish that was legal around here

even pseudoephedrine products are being limited now

----------


## jasc

> Where is this?????
> 
> What shall we call it??


Hmm..

GetFvckedUpistan?

----------


## jasc

> no no no no no
> 
> it a country where dan rules
> 
> the above is mandatory, it like paying tax


who is this dan guy you speak of

he must be overthrown

rumor has it hes gettin soft..

cutting down on drinking n giving up brazzers

this man is not fit to rule

----------


## jasc

> I need to go
> 
> Jasc let's go


I'm game

We can teachers those Irish folk how to handle alcohol and get women

----------


## AXx

> Hmm..
> 
> GetFvckedUpistan?


BAHAHAHAHAHA

I just laughed aloud

I love it.

----------


## DanB

> who is this dan guy you speak of
> 
> he must be overthrown
> 
> rumor has it hes gettin soft..
> 
> cutting down on drinking n giving up brazzers
> 
> this man is not fit to rule


he going to bump the tren and gh again in few days, soft he shall not be!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! he shall rule with iron fist and be bigger then sarge at sensation bahahahahaha

----------


## AXx

> I'm game
> 
> We can teachers those Irish folk how to handle alcohol and get women


Yeah man. 

I wanna go to Amsterdam

----------


## AXx

> he going to bump the tren and gh again in few days, soft he shall not be!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! he shall rule with iron fist and be bigger then sarge at sensation bahahahahaha


I think we need to have an honesty thread

Everyone should posts pics of themselves

No face just body or face I don't care.

----------


## jasc

> he going to bump the tren and gh again in few days, soft he shall not be!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! he shall rule with iron fist and be bigger then sarge at sensation bahahahahaha


i like it

maybe he can lead

we shall see

----------


## DanB

> I'm game
> 
> We can teachers those Irish folk how to handle alcohol and get women


you do know that the irish invented drinking, we have a national holiday coming up, here the trailer, and it really is a national holiday for this, that how committed we are

----------


## jasc

> Yeah man.
> 
> I wanna go to Amsterdam


Always been a dream of mine

Only problem is I may never return home.

----------


## AXx

> Always been a dream of mine
> 
> Only problem is I may never return home.


I know what you mean

Maybe when the kids are grown

I will go, just in case I don't come back

----------


## jasc

> I think we need to have an honesty thread
> 
> Everyone should posts pics of themselves
> 
> No face just body or face I don't care.


nude pics work?

this time I shall remove my watch

----------


## DanB

something like 500 venues across the country having an offical sponsored celebration, with bands etc, some big names too

----------


## DanB

> Always been a dream of mine
> 
> Only problem is I may never return home.


amsterdam is changing

no more legal weed next year if that what your into and they trying to get rid of red light district too

damn eu trying to civilise all of europe just because they bailed out half of the countrys haha

----------


## DanB

> I think we need to have an honesty thread
> 
> Everyone should posts pics of themselves
> 
> No face just body or face I don't care.


dan is bold boy...............

----------


## AXx

> amsterdam is changing
> 
> no more legal weed next year if that what your into and they trying to get rid of red light district too
> 
> damn eu trying to civilise all of europe just because they bailed out half of the countrys haha


Better get there while we can

Dammit, why would they change

----------


## DanB

woops shhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## jasc

> you do know that the irish invented drinking, we have a national holiday coming up, here the trailer, and it really is a national holiday for this, that how committed we are
> 
> YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chVEELb9Y6Y


haha

madness

love it

One day I will make it over there

----------


## AXx

> vip is place for that


Yeah that's true

----------


## DanB

> Better get there while we can
> 
> Dammit, why would they change


it the fvcking eu

they try tell us to make whiskey illegal next

yes that willl be a good day

you shall watch them fall on that day

----------


## DanB

> Yeah that's true


shhhhhhhhh i never mentioned the unmentionable

----------


## jasc

> amsterdam is changing
> 
> no more legal weed next year if that what your into and they trying to get rid of red light district too
> 
> damn eu trying to civilise all of europe just because they bailed out half of the countrys haha


ehh not so much on the weed anymore

red light district and other late night activities are the way to go

----------


## jasc

> Better get there while we can
> 
> Dammit, why would they change


agreed

without drugs n sex Amsterdam would be pointless

I'd rather visit Canada

----------


## DanB

> agreed
> 
> without drugs n sex Amsterdam would be pointless
> 
> I'd rather visit Canada


exactly, holland isnt happy but they no choice, eu is making them, it will effectively kill the tourism trade in amsterdam and rotherdam

roll on prague

----------


## jasc

> shhhhhhhhh i never mentioned the unmentionable


ahh that magical land that people joke about

if only there was such a place

----------


## DanB

on a lighter note, there is talk of medical weed in ireland

i can only imagine the scams and abuse that will get

me - ''yeah my back hurts''

doc - ''ok then take 6 joints on top of your 6 valium day dan, if it isnt enough then come back and see me''

i dont smoke it but if it was legalised then i would get it and give it away, just for the sheer fact that i can haha

----------


## DanB

> ahh that magical land that people joke about
> 
> if only there was such a place


i heard there was, but they wouldnt give me a visa  :Frown:

----------


## bikeral

I'll trade you an hour with my new grill for an hour with her.

----------


## Dukkit

Mistress

----------


## DanB

> An ex.
> 
> From a few years back.
> 
> Going through old emails and came across it.


Respect

----------


## Dukkit

Get it while its hot boys!

----------


## DanB

Again

Respect

----------


## DanB

I taught i was good

But i can admit when im beat

Take me under your wing and teach me your ways sir dukkit

----------


## Dukkit

Ive been doing this a looooong time man. 

And Ive prob posted 100's of pics of my ladies on here and the other whore thread over the years.

----------


## bikeral

All hail Dukkit. Posting some good booty.

----------


## Dukkit

I tell guys this all the time....

Its a #'s game. 

The more girls you talk to...

the more chances you have of getting in their pants. 

That simple.

----------


## Dukkit

The stories I could tell of my sex-capades.


What happened to the "I just got laid thread?" 

I wrote a few stories in there.

----------


## DanB

Dukkit what most important when chatting somebody up

In my book it confidence, what ya reckon?

----------


## Dukkit

> Dukkit what most important when chatting somebody up
> 
> In my book it confidence, what ya reckon?


Of course confidence is huge.

But so is humor. 

Make a girl laugh.

That relaxes them. 

Gets them to let their guard down. 

Especially if you have no idea what to talk about... 

then just make them laugh.

----------


## DanB

> Of course confidence is huge.
> 
> But so is humor.
> 
> Make a girl laugh.
> 
> That relaxes them.
> 
> Gets them to let their guard down.
> ...


Yeah i completely agree but for me humor goes hand in hand with confidence, no confidence then no nothing never mind humour but if you got the confidence then it just flows

In ireland we call it patter

That make any sense?lol

----------


## RaginCajun

dammit

actually had to work

i missed it!

----------


## RaginCajun

and just when i thought i missed it!

----------


## RaginCajun

> I tell guys this all the time....
> 
> Its a #'s game. 
> 
> The more girls you talk to...
> 
> the more chances you have of getting in their pants. 
> 
> That simple.


yes, this!

a friend and i use to play this game

1 out of 10 is always is DTF!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Yeah i completely agree but for me humor goes hand in hand with confidence, no confidence then no nothing never mind humour but if you got the confidence then it just flows
> 
> In ireland we call it patter
> 
> That make any sense?lol


yup

confindence and humor

and a nice smile! (pretty face helps also!)

----------


## Dukkit

ragin...

ask one of the other guys to send the pics to you.

----------


## jasc

I want a brownie

Dukk you know what I'm talkin about

----------


## RaginCajun

> I want a brownie
> 
> Dukk you know what I'm talkin about


a special one?

----------


## RaginCajun

> ragin...
> 
> ask one of the other guys to send the pics to you.


i love it!

----------


## Dukkit

> I want a brownie
> 
> Dukk you know what I'm talkin about


haha

Yes!!!

The scene with the frog cracked me up. 

"What? "

"What?"

"What, what?"

"I know I took it out too soon. Im sorry" 
"You shouldnt have to see me like this"

----------


## jasc

> a special one?


What are these special brownies you speak of?

Pumpkin spiced? Mmmm

----------


## jasc

> haha
> 
> Yes!!!
> 
> The scene with the frog cracked me up.
> 
> "What? "
> 
> "What?"
> ...


I want a frog now

----------


## AXx

I must have missed the episode with the pic

Or did I booty girl with pink thong??

Brownie, I wanna a brownie

Just ate sushi

----------


## Dukkit

Hmm sushi. 

The naughty pics have been taken down. 

Just the booty pic is left.

----------


## Dukkit

> I want a frog now


Ditto

----------


## Dpyle

Off work finally but no gym tonight says the finger I crushed at work.

----------


## AXx

> Off work finally but no gym tonight says the finger I crushed at work.


Crushed like bad???

You ok buddy??

----------


## AXx

> Hmm sushi.
> 
> The naughty pics have been taken down.
> 
> Just the booty pic is left.


Ahhhh dammit

How else got em??? 

The booty pic is nice but I presume there is more 

Spicy black pepper tuna rolls, with avocado

----------


## Dpyle

> Crushed like bad???
> 
> You ok buddy??


Bad enough. I was lifting a 1000lb box with the hoist and didn't get my finger clear quick enough. Picked the box off the ground with my finger caught right behind the nail, between the box and lifting cable. The tip of my finger felt like a grape does when you squish it slow. It went numb and I kept working. Not a lot they can do if it is broke.

----------


## AXx

Damn that sucks buddy

Hopes it better soon

Ice ice ice that will help

----------


## RaginCajun

> Bad enough. I was lifting a 1000lb box with the hoist and didn't get my finger clear quick enough. Picked the box off the ground with my finger caught right behind the nail, between the box and lifting cable. The tip of my finger felt like a grape does when you squish it slow. It went numb and I kept working. Not a lot they can do if it is broke.


youch!

----------


## Dpyle

> Damn that sucks buddy
> 
> Hopes it better soon
> 
> Ice ice ice that will help


Got lucky and it didn't break the skin, but I could feel all the little crumbly feelings of the meat compressing. It sucked!!! As long as it's mobile in the morning I'll be I. The gym before work.

----------


## AXx

Is it black yet??

Did it bleed much??

----------


## Dpyle

> Is it black yet??
> 
> Did it bleed much??


Actually caught it right behind the nail so it looks like I'll get to keep it. It was more in the first knuckle than anything.

----------


## DanB

> Actually caught it right behind the nail so it looks like I'll get to keep it. It was more in the first knuckle than anything.


Ice, asprin and ibrufeon(spelling)

All the above will help swelling

----------


## RaginCajun

> Ice, asprin and ibrufeon(spelling)
> 
> All the above will help swelling


so does a woman's mouth!

----------


## DanB

> so does a woman's mouth!


True that bro

I need that now too

Hmmmmmm ideas ideas lol

----------


## Dpyle

> Ice, asprin and ibrufeon(spelling)
> 
> All the above will help swelling


Yeah. I got some 800mg ibuprofen and some other goodies left over from scripts from a tooth extraction. Plus tonight I'm gonna have a few pumpkin wheat ales to soothe it a bit

----------


## Lunk1

Ima have to get in on this whoring

Kids in the Q&A are burning me out

Bout to start telling them Tren only at 800 mg is the best way to grow big

----------


## RaginCajun

> Ima have to get in on this whoring
> 
> Kids in the Q&A are burning me out
> 
> Bout to start telling them Tren only at 800 mg is the best way to grow big


Are you sure you are ready?

----------


## Lunk1

> Are you sure you are ready?


Is anyone ever sure they are ready to be a whore???

----------


## Bigshotvictoria

So this is where I go to kill time on my night shifts. And all this while I've been killing the hours trying to convince 19 year olds not to cycle. WHY DIDN'T ANYONE TELL ME!?! You whores.

----------


## Dpyle

> So this is where I go to kill time on my night shifts. And all this while I've been killing the hours trying to convince 19 year olds not to cycle. WHY DIDN'T ANYONE TELL ME!?! You whores.


Got much longer? I'm headed in to work right now.

----------


## Bigshotvictoria

> Got much longer? I'm headed in to work right now.


Yeah, I'm on until 6:30 PST. Don't do anything either. Only on the drill rig incase there's an accident. If I watch anymore game of thrones I swear I'll off myself.

----------


## Dpyle

> Yeah, I'm on until 6:30 PST. Don't do anything either. Only on the drill rig incase there's an accident. If I watch anymore game of thrones I swear I'll off myself.


I need a job like that! I'm headed in to the factory before 1 day off and 10hr days all next week.

----------


## Bigshotvictoria

> I need a job like that! I'm headed in to the factory before 1 day off and 10hr days all next week.


12 hour days/nights. Playing video games. $375/day. But I'm away from home weeks at a time. Other than that..... My wife is doing a graduate degree with no loans. I really shouldn't complain!!

----------


## Dpyle

> 12 hour days/nights. Playing video games. $375/day. But I'm away from home weeks at a time. Other than that..... My wife is doing a graduate degree with no loans. I really shouldn't complain!!


That is a good deal! Few months ago I passed on a 1k per week bring home because it was a traveling job and the little one was only 6 months old at the time.

----------


## Bigshotvictoria

> That is a good deal! Few months ago I passed on a 1k per week bring home because it was a traveling job and the little one was only 6 months old at the time.


My wife wants a little one, which means I get to stop the travel. The money's great, but time away makes it almost not worth it. Having a kid would mean going full time with my other job, which is the one I'm passionate about, but it's a pay cut until I have a few pay hikes. It's all about priorities.

----------


## AXx

Morning whores

Leaving shortly to go to game

 :Smilie:

----------


## AXx

I want that shirt that says "I pooped today"

Think that would be hilarious

Then I want one that says by the dos Equis guy

"I don't always hate, but when I do, I hate Auburn" Stay thirsty my friend.

----------


## Bigshotvictoria

Night shift is finally done. Packing it in.

----------


## Lunk1

> I want that shirt that says "I pooped today"
> 
> Think that would be hilarious
> 
> Then I want one that says by the dos Equis guy
> 
> "I don't always hate, but when I do, I hate Auburn" Stay thirsty my friend.


I want one that says 

"I don't always give a girl an orgasm, but when I do, I prefer she swallow it" lol

Stay thirsty my friend!

----------


## AXx

> I want one that says
> 
> "I don't always give a girl an orgasm, but when I do, I prefer she swallow it" lol
> 
> Stay thirsty my friend!


Lol

That's exactly what you need

I will find you one!!!

----------


## Lunk1

> Lol
> 
> That's exactly what you need
> 
> I will find you one!!!


Sweet!

Enjoy the game today firepisser!

----------


## AXx

Oh I will

The wife is driving so dad can be on the phone

Yay for me

----------


## Lunk1

> Oh I will
> 
> The wife is driving so dad can be on the phone
> 
> Yay for me


Ask her if that boob thing is still on the table lol..

I had to go there!

----------


## AXx

> Ask her if that boob thing is still on the table lol..
> 
> I had to go there!


She said to tell you she will post a pic soon

If you keep asking she will send it to RC again

 :Wink:

----------


## jasc

morning sluts 

cinnamon raisin ezekial

Mmmm

----------


## jasc

Guns cleaned n ready

Couple hundred rounds on hand

Love me some range therapy

----------


## AD

> Guns cleaned n ready
> 
> Couple hundred rounds on hand
> 
> Love me some range therapy


Wish i were there!

----------


## Lunk1

> She said to tell you she will post a pic soon
> 
> If you keep asking she will send it to RC again


***making the zipper closing my mouth motion and sound***

----------


## Lunk1

> Guns cleaned n ready
> 
> Couple hundred rounds on hand
> 
> Love me some range therapy


Will you clean mine...I hate gun cleaning.

----------


## jasc

> Wish i were there!


come on down bud

I'll set a box of ammo aside for ya

----------


## jasc

> Will you clean mine...I hate gun cleaning.


Send it this way. Promise I'll return it  :Wink: 

Cleaning's part of the fun

I'll be lookin forward to shinin her all up while watchin some football later

----------


## AXx

What gun we talking here Lunk

Pink water pistol

----------


## Lunk1

> Send it this way. Promise I'll return it 
> 
> Cleaning's part of the fun
> 
> I'll be lookin forward to shinin her all up while watchin some football later


I want you to clean ALL of em. 

I wil shoot the shit out of em first so they are good and warmed up.

I TOTALLY trust that they would get returned in perfect,clean condition.

----------


## Lunk1

> What gun we talking here Lunk
> 
> Pink water pistol


That one got polished last night! 

Since it's my favorite

it gets the most attention and care

----------


## AXx

I figured as much

Sissy boy

You still remember how to shoot?

----------


## Lunk1

> I figured as much
> 
> Sissy boy
> 
> You still remember how to shoot?


It;s the only thing I do well!!!

----------


## AXx

> It;s the only thing I do well!!!


I'm kinda the same way

Can't do a whole lot of thing good

Shooting is one of the good things i do

----------


## Lunk1

> I'm kinda the same way
> 
> Can't do a whole lot of thing good
> 
> Shooting is one of the good things i do


I will shoot anything but trap is my passion...

----------


## AXx

> I will shoot anything but trap is my passion...


That must be why you have a hard time shutting it

Lmao. That was a good one

----------


## Lunk1

> that must be why you have a hard time shutting it
> 
> lmao. That was a good one


pow!!!

----------


## Dpyle

What's up fellas!

----------


## AXx

This drive sucks

What's up D

----------


## AXx

My wife is a huge tailgater 

I've been starring at the ass end of a van for 2 hrs

I can tell you what their wearing she is so close

----------


## Dpyle

> This drive sucks
> 
> What's up D


Chicken and rice. Big ass redbull then the gym. 

After that I may go buy some new pants

Up 7lbs from couple weeks ago so counting the 5lb loss after starting my bulk I'm up 2lbs

----------


## Lunk1

> My wife a huge tail 
> 
> I've been starring at the ass end 2 hrs
> 
> I can tell you she is so close


Your kinda RUDE! And after she bought you a new phone.

----------


## Bigshotvictoria

You got post 70,000

Congrats

----------


## Bigshotvictoria

> Murder/suicides
> 
> Husband tortures wife then shoots here then blows his brains out
> 
> Babies dying, I don't like it anymore. 
> 
> I'm glad my dept now is kinda slow As compared to where I have worked


Yeah, that SIDS really got to me. 

Had a bit of a breakdown after giving report in triage

Got pulled from duty for a couple weeks to get ahold of myself. 

On a better note

Steak is down, veggies are down, and most of the rice is down. 

All that's left tonight is a cup of cottage cheese and a banana

----------


## bikeral

Axx

And your prize is.....

A new AVI

Click here and download

----------


## jasc

70k

nicely done AXx

makin us proud

----------


## AXx

> Axx
> 
> And your prize is.....
> 
> A new AVI
> 
> Click here and download
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=126970"/>


Don't think I won't. 

Lol

I think that's me as a kid

----------


## AXx

> 70k
> 
> nicely done AXx
> 
> makin us proud


I only learn from the best

You taught me well

I apparently have no job, considering I can check how many post the whore house has. 

Omg, I'm pathetic

----------


## AXx

> You got post 70,000
> 
> Congrats


No mot me

The thread

----------


## bikeral

Pretty much me as a kid as well. Jasc had a fat kid with "I Fvck on the first date" on his T-shirt for a long time before the new avi.

----------


## AXx

> Yeah, that SIDS really got to me.
> 
> Had a bit of a breakdown after giving report in triage
> 
> Got pulled from duty for a couple weeks to get ahold of myself.
> 
> On a better note
> 
> Steak is down, veggies are down, and most of the rice is down.
> ...


Had a drunk biological sperm donor roll over on a baby one time

Lets just say he got roughed up a little 

Sad, just sad

----------


## Bigshotvictoria

It's the other moments that make it worth it

Little old ladies trying to feel your arms and give you kisses

Successful resuscitation. 

And the funny drunks, they're a riot.

----------


## AXx

> It's the other moments that make it worth it
> 
> Little old ladies trying to feel your arms and give you kisses
> 
> Successful resuscitation.
> 
> And the funny drunks, they're a riot.


Or the hot chicks that you need to examine more

So you have to cut their clothes off

Yep that just happened

----------


## AXx

> Pretty much me as a kid as well. Jasc had a fat kid with "I Fvck on the first date" on his T-shirt for a long time before the new avi.


Lol I remember that.

----------


## Bigshotvictoria

> Or the hot chicks that you need to examine more
> 
> So you have to cut their clothes off
> 
> Yep that just happened


Somehow I always have to cut and expose the 90 year old sand bags. 

And somehow do it with a straight face

----------


## AXx

> Somehow I always have to cut and expose the 90 year old sand bags.
> 
> And somehow do it with a straight face


Titties are titties 

I will look 

 :Smilie: 

I'm not a perv but her their boobies

----------


## Bigshotvictoria

I thought Jay wasn't competing this year so he could focus on his new supp line,

But I just checked the qualify list and his name is on it

Did he decide to give it a go?

----------


## AXx

> I thought Jay wasn't competing this year so he could focus on his new supp line,
> 
> But I just checked the qualify list and his name is on it
> 
> Did he decide to give it a go?


He qualified

I assume he will show up

I like that guy

Phil Heath will win tho  :Smilie:

----------


## AXx

Bedtime for me 

Im out 

Save someone for me Vic

----------


## Bigshotvictoria

> Bedtime for me 
> 
> Im out 
> 
> Save someone for me Vic


Me too. 

Ill scream AXx next time I defib

Instead of the usual YOLO!!!!!

----------


## AXx

> Me too.
> 
> Ill scream AXx next time I defib
> 
> Instead of the usual YOLO!!!!!


Lmao you scream YOLO!!!!!

That would be epically funny and morbid

----------


## AXx

Good morning pimp, playas, and hustlas

Was woke up by a amazingly stupid call at 4:12am

So I'm here up and at em!!

----------


## lovbyts

> Good morning pimp, playas, and hustlas
> 
> Was woke up by a amazingly stupid call at 4:12am
> 
> So I'm here up and at em!!


And the call was?
I try to remember to turn my phone off or down to zero when I get home since I work nights it rings all day.  :Frown: 

I forget yesterday but at least it was for something I had listed on CL and sold it. lol

----------


## DanB

> Good morning pimp, playas, and hustlas
> 
> Was woke up by a amazingly stupid call at 4:12am
> 
> So I'm here up and at em!!


couldnt of been that stupid, i havnt got your number haha

----------


## AXx

Fever of 99 

It's almost out of our jurisdiction took us 9 minutes to get there (most call take less than 3)

Get there and there are 4, use that's right 4 vehicles in the yard. The guy gets up an walks to the stretcher and "ok I'm ready to go"

----------


## AXx

> couldnt of been that stupid, i havnt got your number haha


Dan I can only imagine what a call to your place might be

Could be nice tho, if you have some of those nice ladies there with ya

I work have a little longer response time to your flat tho!!

----------


## lovbyts

> Fever of 99 
> 
> It's almost out of our jurisdiction took us 9 minutes to get there (most call take less than 3)
> 
> Get there and there are 4, use that's right 4 vehicles in the yard. The guy gets up an walks to the stretcher and "ok I'm ready to go"


fvck me. Dont you want to sucker punch people like that who are a good part of our medical system costing so much and potentially putting someone life at risk who may need real help? Fvckn attention whores. You got to be mental to do something like that. I hope you filled gave him a shot of something that will really make him sick.

I feel for you, I couldnt put up with people like that.

----------


## AXx

It's much easier on the fire truck cause when they are put in ambulance we leave

When I worked on ambulance I would flat out tell em how stupid they were for tying up a truck some random bull butter

But still at 4 o'clock in the morn everything sucks

----------


## lovbyts

I have a friend who use to be an Attorney but quit so he could become an EMT. He became an attorney thinking he could help people but he got tired of having to defend guilty people. He was one of the few good ones.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Morning whores .....
Fall has hit Pa for sure ...got downright chilly last night! 
Love this time of year!

----------


## AXx

> Morning whores .....
> Fall has hit Pa for sure ...got downright chilly last night!
> Love this time of year!


43 here now 

Gets up to 85 in daytime tho 

TN here

Morning Jimmy where's my book, lol

----------


## Dukkit

Had the windows open and the fan on last night. 

Still woke up sweaty. 

Not even on tren . 

Metabolism for the win!

----------


## Dukkit

Im having pumpkin bread french toast tonight for dinner. 

Cant wait

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> 43 here now 
> 
> Gets up to 85 in daytime tho 
> 
> TN here
> 
> Morning Jimmy where's my book, lol


Mornin Ax ....Im working on it buddy ..shooting for Oct 15 ....looking good ....

----------


## jasc

Mornin whores

----------


## bikeral

Morning all

----------


## Dukkit

Anyone got any big plans for today?

----------


## AXx

I do 

Can't wait to eat some taurine

These back pumps are killing me

----------


## Bigshotvictoria

Good morning whores

Another glorious day in the core

Where every meals a banquet

Every paycheck a fortune

----------


## Dukkit

I started writing out a new diet and workout regimen.

I may get back in the gym soon. 

Maybe. 

Hopefully.

----------


## AXx

Duk did you see the milestone 

70,000 posts in your honor, lol

You been out of gym how long now?

----------


## austinite

70,040 here  :Smilie:

----------


## Lunk1

> Dalmations are bastards
> 
> only dog that has ever bit me
> 
> I bit him back


Did the quaranteen you to make sure you didn't give the dog rabies ?

----------


## ghettoboyd

> I have grown to no longer trust any of those breeds either. For that exact reason!


bro my dog was the most laid back dog you could ever meet...unless you wallked in the yard and where a stranger then he would "escort" you of the property but wouldent chase them after they left my yard... just his presence was enough to get the job done... but when he growled look the fuk out.....full grown he was a 125lb stud to say the least...god i miss him...

----------


## AXx

> bro my dog was the most laid back dog you could ever meet...unless you wallked in the yard and where a stranger then he would "escort" you of the property but wouldent chase them after they left my yard... just his presence was enough to get the job done... but when he growled look the fuk out.....full grown he was a 125lb stud to say the least...god i miss him...


125# wow big dog

I would imagine I would leave the property too

----------


## AXx

> Did the quaranteen you to make sure you didn't give the dog rabies ?


You know those rabies shots hurt in the Delt

Stinks like a wasp

Seriously.................

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

> I consider myself a responsible dog owner and just simply would never consider any breed with violent behaviors bred into them. I wouldnt own a Dalmation either..mean fkers.
> 
> I have always said the dog has to help find food or it doesnt eat lol


I'm gonna disagree and say that for the most part violent behavior isn't bred into dogs, it's either deliberately taught to them or it's a lack of training and or discipline on the owner's part.

I'm not saying I'd leave a presa canario alone with a baby as that'd be irresponsible regardless, but aggressiveness/violent behavior is a learned trait just as it is with humans.

----------


## Lunk1

> bro my dog was the most laid back dog you could ever meet...unless you wallked in the yard and where a stranger then he would "escort" you of the property but wouldent chase them after they left my yard... just his presence was enough to get the job done... but when he growled look the fuk out.....full grown he was a 125lb stud to say the least...god i miss him...


I understand...I am not knocking any individual do and they should all be judged as such....just my overall distrust of certain breeds based simply on what they were breed to do.

Hell even my Lab was protective of the house and property...until she got within petting range lol

----------


## ghettoboyd

> 125# wow big dog
> 
> I would imagine I would leave the property too


yea thats what i thought when the vet told me so i started to restrict his food to keep him around 90-100lbs wich is still rather large...when we put him down he weight 63lbs...broke my heart to hear that...

----------


## AXx

> I'm gonna disagree and say that for the most part violent behavior isn't bred into dogs, it's either deliberately taught to them or it's a lack of training and or discipline on the owner's part.
> 
> I'm not saying I'd leave a *presa canario*alone with a baby as that'd be irresponsible regardless, but aggressiveness/violent behavior is a learned trait just as it is with humans.


Those are awesome dogs. 

SS Shovhead has one

He's a beast

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

Sorry about your dog ghetto - it's as bad as losing a family member. I feel ya.......

----------


## Lunk1

> I'm gonna disagree and say that for the most part violent behavior isn't bred into dogs, it's either deliberately taught to them or it's a lack of training and or discipline on the owner's part.
> 
> I'm not saying I'd leave a presa canario alone with a baby as that'd be irresponsible regardless, but aggressiveness/violent behavior is a learned trait just as it is with humans.


This is an interesting debate...perhaps one worthy of it's own thread lol.

So Sgt. if aggresive behavior is not an inherant trait then why arn't huskys or St. Bernards used for gaurd/attack dogs?

----------


## AXx

> yea thats what i thought when the vet told me so i started to restrict his food to keep him around 90-100lbs wich is still rather large...when we put him down he weight 63lbs...broke my heart to hear that...


100# is still a big feller

They are some awesome creatures 

Amazing how big if buddies you get with em

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

I know avicii is "pop shite" lol but when hardwell mixes it.......

----------


## ghettoboyd

> Sorry about your dog ghetto - it's as bad as losing a family member. I feel ya.......


thank you brother i appreciate it..

----------


## AXx

> This is an interesting debate...perhaps one worthy of it's own thread lol.
> 
> So Sgt. if aggresive behavior is not an inherant trait then why arn't huskys or St. Bernards used for gaurd/attack dogs?


My wife rescues all kind of dogs. Mostly pits, because of the misunderstood part. I have seen pit that were actually fighting dogs turn out to be therapy dogs. I believe like humans they can change also. 

My wife has Lupus and her and the Lupus foundation help place "service dogs" in homes of people that need them. The dogs will open doors, bring you things, hell they may even fold the laundry. They only use "bully style" dogs or shepards.

----------


## Lunk1

> My wife rescues all kind of dogs. Mostly pits, because of the misunderstood part. I have seen pit that were actually fighting dogs turn out to be therapy dogs. I believe like humans they can change also. 
> 
> My wife has Lupus and her and the Lupus foundation help place "service dogs" in homes of people that need them. The dogs will open doors, bring you things, hell they may even fold the laundry. They only use "bully style" dogs or shepards.


Again you have to understand that I am not talking about individual dogs and I have seen "freindly breed" dogs raised and trained wrong that are aggresive. 

I am simply refering to the genetic code of the breed and what they are made to do based on instinct.

Example: Any dog CAN be taught to fetch but some dogs need little to no training because it's instinct

Example: Some dogs point upland game birds. It may be possible to teach any dog this "trick" but some breeds do it naturally because it is instinctual.

My point is that certain breeds of dogs have certain instincts breed into them that you can not take out of them. It's always there. Deep rooted in their DNA.

----------


## AXx

These dogs were initially bred in England and arrived in the United States with the founders. In the United States, these dogs were used as catch dogs for semi-wild cattle and hogs, to hunt, to drive livestock, and as family companions.

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

> This is an interesting debate...perhaps one worthy of it's own thread lol.
> 
> So Sgt. if aggresive behavior is not an inherant trait then why arn't huskys or St. Bernards used for gaurd/attack dogs?


I think if given the proper training they possibly could be. 

I'm not gonna say that some breeds aren't predisposed to having a certain personality types but just that they can be trained and taught to behave accordingly. 

I'm no dog trainer or expert, just my opinion after having several different breeds that I/we trained and ended up behaving nothing like they were "supposed" to.

----------


## Lunk1

> I think if given the proper training they possibly could be. 
> 
> I'm not gonna say that some breeds aren't predisposed to having a certain personality types but just that they can be trained and taught to behave accordingly. 
> 
> I'm no dog trainer or expert, just my opinion after having several different breeds that I/we trained and ended up behaving nothing like they were "supposed" to.


Now it has it's own thread

back to whoring

much better

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

> Again you have to understand that I am not talking about individual dogs and I have seen "freindly breed" dogs raised and trained wrong that are aggresive. 
> 
> I am simply refering to the genetic code of the breed and what they are made to do based on instinct.
> 
> Example: Any dog CAN be taught to fetch but some dogs need little to no training because it's instinct
> 
> Example: Some dogs point upland game birds. It may be possible to teach any dog this "trick" but some breeds do it naturally because it is instinctual.
> 
> My point is that certain breeds of dogs have certain instincts breed into them that you can not take out of them. It's always there. Deep rooted in their DNA.


I guess I agree to a certain extent but I think through behavior modification these instincts can be at minimum controlled or if not completely forgotten in any breed. It'd be pretty naive to say that certain traits haven't been deliberately bred into certain breeds over the years......plus the number of dogs or breeds who have this unprovoked aggressiveness bred into them instinctively are far fewer than the media and others would have us believe.

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

> Now it has it's own thread
> 
> back to whoring
> 
> much better


Ok  :Smilie: 

I did squats and walking db lunges today, hours ago, and still feel like puking  :Frown:

----------


## AXx

> Ok 
> 
> I did squats and walking db lunges today, hours ago, and still feel like puking


Oh yeah did you have an IV afterwards like I did, lol

Test+BP meds w/diuretic+excessive sweating= intravenous fluids

----------


## jasc

Download of Hardwell Bootleg Pack 2 in progress

should be done soon

will be great for tomorrows workout

----------


## jasc

> Oh yeah did you have an IV afterwards like I did, lol
> 
> Test+BP meds w/diuretic+excessive sweating= intravenous fluids


I need some of these IV's

mind hookin me up one of these weekends

saturday morning preferrably

It's only 10+ hr drive for you

I'll throw in a good cd for your troubles

----------


## AXx

> I need some of these IV's
> 
> mind hookin me up one of these weekends
> 
> saturday morning preferrably
> 
> It's only 10+ hr drive for you
> 
> I'll throw in a good cd for your troubles


Hmmmm.......that seems like a great deal for me

At least I could get a hug and dinner

Maybe even a reach...............

Nevermind

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

> Download of Hardwell Bootleg Pack 2 in progress
> 
> should be done soon
> 
> will be great for tomorrows workout


Did you find where you could download it as 1 set? I could only find it where it was listed as a set but downloaded each song individually, which sucks......

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

> Oh yeah did you have an IV afterwards like I did, lol
> 
> Test+BP meds w/diuretic+excessive sweating= intravenous fluids


Really an IV?

I was super hungover one time and had a cousin in nursing school at that time and she gave me fluids via an IV (not sure why she was able to take it home with her?) but it was like a fvcking miracle cure.....amazing. I'd of loved to have one today.

----------


## AXx

> Really an IV?
> 
> I was super hungover one time and had a cousin in nursing school at that time and she gave me fluids via an IV (not sure why she was able to take it home with her?) but it was like a fvcking miracle cure.....amazing. I'd of loved to have one today.




Taken at time of IV i sent it to CapeBuffalo

Yep, I sweat so much I really do and with the increased test in my system it increases it even more. I was cramping/locking up and wanted to get ahead of the cause. I knew what It was I have done it so many times!!!

----------


## Dpyle

> Taken at time of IV i sent it to CapeBuffalo
> 
> Yep, I sweat so much I really do and with the increased test in my system it increases it even more. I was cramping/locking up and wanted to get ahead of the cause. I knew what It was I have done it so many times!!!


Axx is trying to turn himself into Bane!!!

----------


## AXx

> Axx is trying to turn himself into Bane!!!


It ain't working worth a shit

I need to check my plan of action and start again

----------


## Dukkit

T
r
e
n

----------


## Dpyle

> It ain't working worth a shit
> 
> I need to check my plan of action and start again


Just do like the UT frat boys and butt chug it. And people say it's not a party school. HA!

----------


## Dukkit

Admin wrote on my profile wall. 

I feel special.

----------


## Dukkit

Im drinking alone. 

Well... the puppy is here.

----------


## Dukkit

Where my whores, where my whores, where my whores at!

----------


## Dpyle

> Where my whores, where my whores, where my whores at!


All around here somewhere

----------


## Dukkit

Guess Ill just drink alone.

Got the 2nd tier mistress coming over at 9. 

Goodnight folks.

----------


## Henryhill470

That's what I'm talking about ! ...............

----------


## AXx

> Im drinking alone.
> 
> Well... the puppy is here.
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=127073"/>


Gosh I love that dog. 

Awesome looking.

----------


## AXx

My face is oily 

My head is oily

----------


## AXx

There apparently has been an outbreak of sticky green tree frogs in the south

They are everywhere 

Anybody else have em?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Well time to find a new job. 
> 
> Just had company meeting. 
> 
> Company is taking pay cuts and cutting overtime.
> 
> Right before the holidays.
> 
> Gotta love it.


that's about right!

i remember you were looking into weilding

ever pursue it?

----------


## jasc

> Well time to find a new job.
> 
> Just had company meeting.
> 
> Company is taking pay cuts and cutting overtime.
> 
> Right before the holidays.
> 
> Gotta love it.


That sucks man

Maybe it's a blessing in disguise

When one door closes another one opens

I have no doubt this will work out for the best for you

----------


## bikeral

> Well time to find a new job. 
> 
> Just had company meeting. 
> 
> Company is taking pay cuts and cutting overtime.
> 
> Right before the holidays.
> 
> Gotta love it.


Been in meetings all morning as well.

That is shit news

Time to move to NYC

----------


## bikeral

Hope all had good weekend

any stories today?

None from me cause I am old and story days are over

----------


## Dukkit

> that's about right!
> 
> i remember you were looking into weilding
> 
> ever pursue it?


I toured a few schools. 

Had to cross off the one I wanted to go to since it was a full time school and I work full time. 

So have to choose between 2 local tech schools. 

Not sure yet.

----------


## bikeral

well since you ask

took harley in for service on Saturday

cooked my weeks meals on sunday and went to gym

----------


## Dukkit

> That sucks man
> 
> Maybe it's a blessing in disguise
> 
> When one door closes another one opens
> 
> I have no doubt this will work out for the best for you


I aint worried. Thanks bro




> Been in meetings all morning as well.
> 
> That is shit news
> 
> Time to move to NYC


NYC? Why do I want to go to that hell hole? lol

----------


## Dukkit

> Hope all had good weekend
> 
> any stories today?
> 
> None from me cause I am old and story days are over


My weekend was great. 

Went out had some drinks with my friends Fri.

Took girl the birthday dinner on sat. 

And took her to the zoo on sun.

----------


## Dukkit

I want to see Looper. 

My friends saw it said it was awesome.

----------


## Dukkit

Oops. Just took my last hawthorn berry extract. 

Bet my blood pressure goes up 10 points between now and tomorrow evening.

----------


## bikeral

I took a demo ride on a BMW R1200GS on saturday

Expected more power out of the 1200.

Braking was spot on as well as handling.

Wouldn't trade my harley for it though.

----------


## bikeral

Man I still have not seen Ted

don't get to the movies at all

if its not on PPV I do not see it

----------


## Dukkit

I like those sorts of bikes.

----------


## Dukkit

Im looking for a cruiser of some sort. 

Not a harley cuz I cant afford that. 


But an old honda or such

----------


## bikeral

It was pretty cool. Took it for over an hour.

The front and rear brakes are linked to the front break lever so it stops on a dime.

Pretty comfortable as well. Would be a great bile to take to Alaska

----------


## bikeral

> Im looking for a cruiser of some sort. 
> 
> Not a harley cuz I cant afford that. 
> 
> 
> But an old honda or such


I had a Kawasaki LTD 454 and a Suzuki Savage before I could spend the cash for a Harley

----------


## bikeral

Also a Honda CB900 years ago

All good bikes, low maintenance and reliable

----------


## Dukkit

Yeah something like that is what Ill end up with

----------


## Lunk1

Whats up with all the whores in whoreville?

----------


## RaginCajun

just ate lunch

had an ice cream cone

feel like a lard ass!

----------


## Dukkit

> just ate lunch
> 
> had an ice cream cone
> 
> feel like a lard ass!


Youve been hanging with me too much!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Youve been hanging with me too much!


maybe so

i need to get my diet in check

been going to the gym but diet is a sham

----------


## Dukkit

Boring today

----------


## RaginCajun

YUP

mondays are always boring

trying to figure out what cardio to do

bike or run?

waaaaay too nice outside

----------


## Dukkit

Since I cant work past 4 more anymore...

Im actually going to hit the gym on my way home. 

Already changed into my gym clothes and sipping on some yerba mate tea.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Since I cant work past 4 more anymore...
> 
> Im actually going to hit the gym on my way home. 
> 
> Already changed into my gym clothes and sipping on some yerba mate tea.


ya don't say!

down it!

bout damn time!

----------


## jasc

Damn mondays

been swamped all day

no time to whore

6 more minutes till gym time

see you whores in the AM

----------


## kalspic

i missed all you whores. just drove 14 hours straight with my ma...hell

----------


## RaginCajun

> i missed all you whores. just drove 14 hours straight with my ma...hell


Damn!

She loves ya!

Watch out for the crazies on the road!

----------


## kalspic

> Damn!
> 
> She loves ya!
> 
> Watch out for the crazies on the road!


after this trip i officialy name pennsylvania the worst state to drive through.

as much as i love my mom i can only take so much of her lol

----------


## Dukkit

> after this trip i officialy name pennsylvania the worst state to drive through.
> 
> as much as i love my mom i can only take so much of her lol


I drive through PA everyday.

All day. 

Its not that bad. 

NJ is worse. 

lol

----------


## jasc

Mornin whores

1 cup of coffee down

1 more to go

livin dangerously

----------


## AXx

Mornin whores

Need caffeine

Raining again

----------


## Dukkit

We're all caffeine addicts. 

I just finished 16oz of coffee

----------


## AXx

Just poured a 20oz

It's so good

Straight black nothing else

----------


## Dukkit

Aww Jimmyinkedup mentioned me in his interview. 

I feel loved

----------


## Dukkit

Oh I went to the gym yesterday! 

First time in over 2 months. 

Just did some cardio, push ups and pull ups. 

Felt good. 

Im actually sore already.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> Aww Jimmyinkedup mentioned me in his interview. 
> 
> I feel loved


Much love my brutha ....

----------


## DanB

hey dukkit, im going travelling next week for few months, so gym time will be minimal until i get settled and realistically that will be in the new year

I going to stay on 4 i.u and 200-250mg test so would a simple upper/lower split with compounds and couple isolation help me maintain lbm with half decent diet or am i going to be pissing into the wind and need to accept some losses?

I could prob go to a 3 day split at most, trying to be realistic here and i know from past experience that training will drop down my list of priorities for the first few months.........

What ya reckon?

----------


## DanB

Jimmy you any views on above since you here aswell? Always value your opinion

Good interview, where your 3 tribal? I have a tribal kinda half sleeve and wrap around to lat, delt, trap, going to get it wrapped onto pec in few days

----------


## DSM4Life

> Need a spoon?


Ill spoon with you.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Ill spoon with you.


Well of course you would

I'm sexy and I know it!

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> I just cooked pineapples, steak and biscuits on my george foreman... at work.


biscuits on a foreman?? Thats amazing! did they turn out decently?

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Just watching the rangers finish off this joke of a second half of a season they have had.


wtf happened to them? thats so lame..i guess we are on the tapering off side. Now countless losing seasons before we make the series..Still a fan tough!

----------


## LNT8799

Whoring

----------


## LNT8799

Whoring more

----------


## LNT8799

And im done

----------


## boxa06

So....

----------


## boxa06

I start in 3 weeks  :7up:

----------


## RaginCajun

> I start in 3 weeks


Whoring?

----------


## boxa06

> Whoring?


My cycle  :7up: 

I already whore

----------


## frank13

Tried to amend my carnivorous habits
Made it nearly seventy days
Losin' weight without speed, eatin' sunflower seeds
Drinkin' lots of carrot juice and soakin' up rays

But at night I'd had these wonderful dreams
Some kind of sensuous treat
Not zucchini, fettucini or Bulgar wheat
But a big warm bun and a huge hunk of meat

Chorus:
Cheeseburger in paradise (paradise)
Heaven on earth with an onion slice (paradise)
Not too particular not too precise (paradise)
I'm just a cheeseburger in paradise

Heard about the old time sailor men
They eat the same thing again and again
Warm beer and bread they said could raise the dead
Well it reminds me of the menu at a holiday inn
Times have changed for sailors these days
When I'm in port I get what I need
Not just Havanas or bananas or daiquiris
But that American creation on which I feed

Chorus:
Cheeseburger in paradise (paradise)
Medium rare with mustard 'be nice (paradise)
Heaven on earth with an onion slice (paradise)
I'm just a cheeseburger in paradise

I like mine with lettuce and tomato
Heinz 57 and french fried potatoes
Big kosher pickle and a cold draft beer
Well good god almighty which way do I steer for my

Chorus:
Cheeseburger in paradise (paradise)
Makin' the best of every virtue and vice (paradise)
Worth every damn bit of sacrifice (paradise)
To get a cheeseburger in paradise
To be a cheeseburger in paradise
I'm just a cheeseburger in paradise

Coda:
I like mine with lettuce and tomato
Heinz 57 and french fried potatoes
Big kosher pickle and a cold draft beer
Well good god almighty which way do I steer for my

----------


## kalspic

> Tried to amend my carnivorous habits
> Made it nearly seventy days
> Losin' weight without speed, eatin' sunflower seeds
> Drinkin' lots of carrot juice and soakin' up rays
> 
> But at night I'd had these wonderful dreams
> Some kind of sensuous treat
> Not zucchini, fettucini or Bulgar wheat
> But a big warm bun and a huge hunk of meat
> ...


you ment to say turkey bacon right? you dirty little whore

----------


## kalspic

one day when someone is bored. count how many times the word whore is written

----------


## JWP806

> one day when someone is bored. count how many times the word whore is written


3,467

----------


## Nicotine

:Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## kalspic

> 3,467


 im calling bs lol you whore...3468

----------


## boxa06

> im calling bs lol you whore...3468


I counted 12 328..

----------


## boxa06

You whores were way off lol

----------


## Henryhill470

Slut

----------


## calgarian

There are days that you want to say soo much but words cant justify how u feel so you just keep your mouth shut

----------


## calgarian

ever felt trapped like you are in quick sand and no matter how much you try cant get out?

----------


## Nicotine

> ever felt trapped like you are in quick sand and no matter how much you try cant get out?


yep, it's called marriage.

biggest mistake ever.

----------


## lawnjanitor

My contribution to the thread......

----------


## bikeral

OK whores

bets are in

80K or bust

Show them just what a whore you really are

----------


## DCI

Jesus sundays are boring.

----------


## AXx

Whore away then

Bik, nice pic of me in the thread

I'm waiting till I can find some really good ones

----------


## AXx

Anybody got a twitter

I have one 

There are many naked women on there. 

#tittietuesday look it up somebody

----------


## austinite

Morning, raccoons.

----------


## austinite

what the heck is a twitter
?

----------


## bikeral

breakfast

2 cups egg whites
2 cups dry oats
2 cups cottage cheese
1 cup frozen blueberries
.5 cup sugar free syrup

Cals 1261 P117g/C162g/F16g

----------


## bikeral

> Whore away then
> 
> Bik, nice pic of me in the thread
> 
> I'm waiting till I can find some really good ones


Probably you should not have PM'd me that pic.  :Wink:

----------


## bikeral

> what the heck is a twitter
> ?


I think I heard about that on TV

----------


## bikeral

> Morning, raccoons.


Morning aust

big breakfast and its raining in NYC

gonna wait another 30 mins than hit the gym

----------


## austinite

> Morning aust
> 
> big breakfast and its raining in NYC
> 
> gonna wait another 30 mins than hit the gym


It's semi cold here. First time it hasnt been super hot since april! I like winter. Just not the rain. 

Good eating, Bikeral!

----------


## bikeral

Yea I like texas but I hear the humidity sucks.

Only been there in spring a couple times and weather was good.

----------


## DCI

It's tea time here  :Big Grin:  Breakfast and dinner done and all  :Big Grin:

----------


## austinite

> Yea I like texas but I hear the humidity sucks.
> 
> Only been there in spring a couple times and weather was good.


Meh. In houston it does. Austin weather is fairly steady and nice.

----------


## austinite

> It's tea time here  Breakfast and dinner done and all


Hooray for tea time!

----------


## DCI

Telling ya gotta love tea time man  :Big Grin:  Def must go to texas some time looks like a mad place  :Big Grin:

----------


## RaginCajun

morning slut puppies!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Just weighed myself. 
> 
> 230lbs on the dot.


what were you expecting?

where did ya start?

----------


## boxa06

> Just run the dbol at 40 for no more than 4 weeks. 
> 
> Youll be fine. 
> 
> And your liver will be fine. 
> 
> I spent years doing narcotics and drinking heavily.
> 
> After being clean a few years I went and got blood work for first time...
> ...


Ok 40 it is.. Now lets hope they come through  :Smilie:  I think they will.

----------


## boxa06

> back pumps


Back pumps sound cool  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## LNT8799

Morning whores!

----------


## austinite

> Back pumps sound cool


get some NAC

----------


## Dukkit

> what were you expecting?
> 
> where did ya start?


Was expecting to be lighter. 

Ive been doing cardio everyday. 

lol

I was low 220's two weeks ago.

----------


## boxa06

> Was expecting to be lighter. 
> 
> Ive been doing cardio everyday. 
> 
> lol
> 
> I was low 220's two weeks ago.


Must be lean muscle gains. Gotta be happy with that!

----------


## bikeral

morning all

----------


## Dukkit

> Must be lean muscle gains. Gotta be happy with that!


Nah. Just bloat from the peptides.

----------


## Dukkit

*Whats up Biker!!*

----------


## bikeral

Whats up Duk

whats good today?

raining in NY

----------


## boxa06

> Nah. Just bloat from the peptides.


So you doing a cutting cycle? Or lean bulk?

----------


## Dukkit

> Whats up Duk
> 
> whats good today?
> 
> raining in NY


Raining in PA too. 
And OH. lol

But same ole shit here. Working. 

Leg day tonight. 
My new gym actually has a hack squat set up. So Im excited to try that. 

Need these long ass legs to grow son! 

Hows you?

----------


## boxa06

> morning all


Morning mate!

It's almost my bedtime lol

----------


## Dukkit

> So you doing a cutting cycle? Or lean bulk?


Not really either one. 

I havent worked out for over 2 months. 

So right now Im just easing back into it. 

Doing cardio to get rid of some chub I accumulated over the last 2 months. 

Once I feel like Im back in the groove... Ill hit a cycle hard and reevaluate where I want to go.

----------


## bikeral

> Raining in PA too. 
> And OH. lol
> 
> But same ole shit here. Working. 
> 
> Leg day tonight. 
> My new gym actually has a hack squat set up. So Im excited to try that. 
> 
> Need these long ass legs to grow son! 
> ...


Good man

Good workout last night

pinned delt for first time this AM without a problem

legs tonight




> Morning mate!
> 
> It's almost my bedtime lol


Whats up boxa

what time is it in the outback?

----------


## boxa06

> Not really either one. 
> 
> I havent worked out for over 2 months. 
> 
> So right now Im just easing back into it. 
> 
> Doing cardio to get rid of some chub I accumulated over the last 2 months. 
> 
> Once I feel like Im back in the groove... Ill hit a cycle hard and reevaluate where I want to go.


Ok I get ya.. Kind of a get back in shape cycle lol

----------


## boxa06

It's 12.10pm in the outback lol

Time to sleep guys

Catch ya in the morning  :Smilie:

----------


## jasc

Mornin whores

----------


## jasc

raining here too

day off from the gym

perfect day to cook my food for the week

----------


## bikeral

> It's 12.10pm in the outback lol
> 
> Time to sleep guys
> 
> Catch ya in the morning


Alright there mate

get your rest

plenty of whoring will be left to do tomorrow

----------


## bikeral

> Mornin whores


Whats up Jasc

Happy hump day

----------


## Dukkit

Jasc, my main man!

----------


## jasc

> Whats up Jasc
> 
> Happy hump day


G'Mornin brother

workin hard as usual

How's you?

----------


## jasc

Mornin Dukk!

Congrats on gettin back in to routine bro

The girls won't be able to handle all your sexy now

----------


## Dukkit

My Nana is visiting on fri from FL. 

Im excited.

Shes a herb smoking, whiskey sipping, drive it like you stole it, Ill hit on any good looking guy type of Nana. 

Shes awesome.

----------


## jasc

> My Nana is visiting on fri from FL.
> 
> Im excited.
> 
> Shes a herb smoking, whiskey sipping, drive it like you stole it, Ill hit on any good looking guy type of Nana.
> 
> Shes awesome.


Hahaha love it

sounds like the apple doesn't fall far from the tree

should be a good time

----------


## bikeral

> My Nana is visiting on fri from FL. 
> 
> Im excited.
> 
> Shes a herb smoking, whiskey sipping, drive it like you stole it, Ill hit on any good looking guy type of Nana. 
> 
> Shes awesome.


That's cool. I have an aunt that is 80 and still get drunk every chance she gets.

----------


## Dukkit

She wants me to take her to see that movie Seven Psycopaths. 

Looks freaking hilarious. 

And who doesnt love Christopher Walken?

----------


## austinite

> She wants me to take her to see that movie Seven Psycopaths. 
> 
> Looks freaking hilarious. 
> 
> And who doesnt love Christopher Walken?


Hey! You're talkin to my guy all wrong. It's the wrong tone. You do it again, I'll stab you in the face with a soldering iron.

----------


## Dukkit

> Hey! You're talkin to my guy all wrong. It's the wrong tone. You do it again, I'll stab you in the face with a soldering iron.


haahah classic

----------


## AXx

Biceps still pumped 43 min after WO

Back is tight

----------


## jasc

hahahaha

----------


## jasc

> Biceps still pumped 43 min after WO
> 
> Back is tight


lookin good bro

----------


## bikeral

fvcking new guys

have to show them everything

just venting work stuff

----------


## bikeral

> lookin good bro


Damn axx that bulk is going well for ya.

----------


## bikeral

all my minions are either working off site or on vacation

i actually have to do work these days

i will be complaining to my boss today

----------


## Dukkit

Thats not healthy Biker. 

Work kills

----------


## bikeral

Its killing me

I had to move a 10lb box 30 feet yesterday

wtf

----------


## jasc

52 more min

today is draggin like no other

thinkin about makin some Captain n cider later

----------


## jasc

Got 1/3 bottle of Jack to polish off too

maybe I'll add some for good measure

----------


## jasc

chicken & rice meal #4 done

fvck I feel bloated

lotta damn rice

----------


## jasc

Browns vs. Bengals this weekend

pretty pumped

plus I'm guaranteed to get it on TV!

----------


## jasc

Nothin pisses me off more than getting amped to watch a game n it's not on

really grinds my gears

----------


## Dukkit

Leaving work in 15. Picking up this couch in my buddies truck. 

Then gym. 

Then see my Nana. 

Then drink! Drink! Drink! Drink! 

Actually Ill probably drink with my Nana.

----------


## jasc

MSU vs Iowa this weekend too

really hoping I can watch it

worried because MSU has been terrible

they were favored by 15.5 last week n almost lost

----------


## Dukkit

I dont watch sports. 

Waste of time in my opinion.

----------


## jasc

> Leaving work in 15. Picking up this couch in my buddies truck.
> 
> Then gym.
> 
> Then see my Nana.
> 
> Then drink! Drink! Drink! Drink!
> 
> Actually Ill probably drink with my Nana.


sounds like a good time

the couch leather?

don't let nana show ya up drinkin!

----------


## jasc

> I dont watch sports.
> 
> Waste of time in my opinion.


they make for great recovery time

n pregame time

n a good reason to get together with the boys, slam beers, n eat shitty food

----------


## AXx

Just polished off 1.5lb of chicken

1 cup of rice

Might take a nap

----------


## jasc

> Just polished off 1.5lb of chicken
> 
> 1 cup of rice
> 
> Might take a nap


damn son

thats alot of chicken in 1 sitting

a nap is deserved

----------


## Dukkit

Couch is not leather. Im not a fan of leather seats and furniture. 

Nana can hold her own. Been drinking 3 times longer than Ive been alive. 

hahaa

Im fukking tired. Need to chug some yerba mate tea before the gym.

----------


## Dukkit

20 guests huh? 

I wonder who they are?

Their lives must be boring if this thread is their entertainment. 

lol

----------


## AXx

> damn son
> 
> thats alot of chicken in 1 sitting
> 
> a nap is deserved


That's how mules eat 

I'm a mule for the day

Nap it will be

----------


## Dukkit

Maybe we are like famous and dont even know it. 

Maybe these guests copy and paste our posts and put them all over the net.

----------


## AXx

> they make for great recovery time
> 
> n pregame time
> 
> n a good reason to get together with the boys, slam beers, n eat shitty food


I agree with #1

#2 and 

#3

----------


## AXx

> Maybe we are like famous and dont even know it.
> 
> Maybe these guests copy and paste our posts and put them all over the net.


They are probably some people Facebook posts

----------


## Dukkit

Alright. 

Im turning my work comp off. 

Have a nice weekend everyone.

*Dont be slacking in your macking, or skimping in your pimping.*

----------


## bikeral

> I dont watch sports. 
> 
> Waste of time in my opinion.


Damn I thought I was the only one

Played a bit of football in the air force on the base team but never got into watching

I have gone over friends houses to watch a game but food and drink was my motivation

----------


## jasc

Leather couches are great

only couches I've ever had

gotta get the comfortable ones though

the stiff ones suck

The old broken in ones are the best

----------


## bikeral

> Alright. 
> 
> Im turning my work comp off. 
> 
> Have a nice weekend everyone.
> 
> *Dont be slacking in your macking, or skimping in your pimping.*


Have a good one bro

Don't let nana drink you under the table

----------


## AXx

> Alright.
> 
> Im turning my work comp off.
> 
> Have a nice weekend everyone.
> 
> Dont be slacking in your macking, or skimping in your pimping.


See ya Dukk 

Have a good weekend

----------


## jasc

Later Dukk

Don't do anything I wouldn't do

----------


## bikeral

67 mins til freeday

finally boss is leaving me alone

maybe I'll get some whoring in

----------


## bikeral

cape 

there is an avi waiting to be picked up for you  :Wink:

----------


## AXx

> Leather couches are great
> 
> only couches I've ever had
> 
> gotta get the comfortable ones though
> 
> the stiff ones suck
> 
> The old broken in ones are the best


Very true

Kinda like a cougar

Old and wore out but they sure know how to snuggle you up in their goodness.........

Oh shit never mind

----------


## jasc

> Maybe we are like famous and dont even know it.
> 
> Maybe these guests copy and paste our posts and put them all over the net.


Good point

We may be peoples motivation

They aspire to be whores!

----------


## bikeral

and cajun

don't think you will be left out

we are saving the best for last  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## bikeral

do you let the dogs on the leather couch?

----------


## jasc

Cajun is an enigma

couldn't think of a good avi for him

some time will need to be put in to this

----------


## AXx

> cape
> 
> there is an avi waiting to be picked up for you


I don't think he is gonna do it.

I texted him he knows, call him out, lol. 

That's one is mild

I had one where a guy was humping a buffalo

----------


## jasc

> do you let the dogs on the leather couch?


yup

Lookin to get a new couch soon though

if she destroys my new one she may be turned in to a rug

----------


## jasc

> yup
> 
> Lookin to get a new couch soon though
> 
> if she destroys my new one she may be turned in to a rug


I kid

I can't even punish her

shes too cute

----------


## jasc

Note:

My avi will be updated later

I haven't forgotten

----------


## Dpyle

Whores!!!

----------


## bikeral

> I don't think he is gonna do it.
> 
> I texted him he knows, call him out, lol. 
> 
> That's one is mild
> 
> I had one where a guy was humping a buffalo


I guess the usual public humiliation is in order.

----------


## AXx

> Cajun is an vagina
> 
> couldn't think of a good avi for him
> 
> some time will need to be put in to this


Fixed it

----------


## jasc

Sup DP

how goes it?

haven't seen ya round these parts in a while

----------


## AXx

> Note:
> 
> My avi will be updated later
> 
> I haven't forgotten


What I she again??

I ont member

----------


## jasc

Cal

I'm comin for your post count in here

My whoring will surpass yours

one day

----------


## jasc

Still bored

work is incredibly slow

dunno how much longer the company can hold out

----------


## jasc

c'mon vacation!

I could use some time off

where we travelin too when we're both cut Dukk?

----------


## Dukkit

All the high school kids at my gym wrap their wrists. 

I never wrap mine and I havent had problems. 

And they aint lifting that heavy. 

Pvssy ass kids

----------


## Dukkit

> c'mon vacation!
> 
> I could use some time off
> 
> where we travelin too when we're both cut Dukk?


I got peeps in Texas, TN, FL, Cali, Colorado, and Chicago. 

So we got beds and couches to crash on anywhere pretty much. 

lol

----------


## jasc

Maybe start off in Cancun or Cabo

run through dozens of women

respresent for AR

----------


## jasc

> All the high school kids at my gym wrap their wrists.
> 
> I never wrap mine and I havent had problems.
> 
> And they aint lifting that heavy.
> 
> Pvssy ass kids


I somehow fvcked mine up

can't put any pressure on my left wrist

no clue how I did it

----------


## Dukkit

Got the garage door open at work. 

Its kinda chilly.

----------


## RaginCajun

just bout some Isopure to stash at work

needed something for my sweet tooth

i got the apple melon

----------


## Dukkit

> I somehow fvcked mine up
> 
> can't put any pressure on my left wrist
> 
> no clue how I did it


Mine gets like that every few months.

For me its just carpal tunnel. 

I wear a brace. Dont use it as much and it goes away in a few weeks.

Doesnt hurt when benching so much. 

But push ups... cant do.

Any pulling exercise is fine too.

----------


## RaginCajun

> gotta head to the store before the gym
> 
> need to tape the sh*t out of my wrist
> 
> debating which will be more
> 
> DB or BB bench


maybe switch to machines until it heals?

----------


## Dukkit

> just bout some Isopure to stash at work
> 
> needed something for my sweet tooth
> 
> i got the apple melon


I just buy cupcakes from our vending machine. 

Guess I should get some isopure too. 

hehe

----------


## RaginCajun

> I somehow fvcked mine up
> 
> can't put any pressure on my left wrist
> 
> no clue how I did it


probably did it in that stabbin cabin!

bracing your fall from DSM and the bears!

----------


## Dukkit

So me and the misses are back on track. 

I may buy her some boots. 

She wants a pair of boots.

hah

----------


## jasc

> I got peeps in Texas, TN, FL, Cali, Colorado, and Chicago.
> 
> So we got beds and couches to crash on anywhere pretty much.
> 
> lol


gonna be a hell of a road trip

might need an RV and a DD

I got a bunch of places we can crash around the country too

maybe we can pick up a few fellow AR whores along the way.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Still bored
> 
> work is incredibly slow
> 
> dunno how much longer the company can hold out


thats no good

what type of engineering firm is it? mechanical?

what do yall specialize in?

----------


## RaginCajun

> So me and the misses are back on track. 
> 
> I may buy her some boots. 
> 
> She wants a pair of boots.
> 
> hah


i have to buy some boots now that i have a Texas driver's lic

and a shiny belt buckle

may even get a fancy hat!

yee fvckin haw!

----------


## RaginCajun

> gonna be a hell of a road trip
> 
> might need an RV and a DD
> 
> I got a bunch of places we can crash around the country too
> 
> maybe we can pick up a few fellow AR whores along the way.


someone say road trip?

----------


## Dukkit

Road Trip!!!!

----------


## jasc

> Mine gets like that every few months.
> 
> For me its just carpal tunnel.
> 
> I wear a brace. Dont use it as much and it goes away in a few weeks.
> 
> Doesnt hurt when benching so much.
> 
> But push ups... cant do.
> ...


dunno what it is

kinda sounds similar to yours

It only hurts if my hand bends back (push up position)

----------


## jasc

> maybe switch to machines until it heals?


may try to incorporate some

love my free weights though

we'll see how it's feelin

----------


## jasc

> probably did it in that stabbin cabin!
> 
> bracing your fall from DSM and the bears!


lol

you a-hole

hahaha

----------


## Dukkit

> dunno what it is
> 
> kinda sounds similar to yours
> 
> It only hurts if my hand bends back (push up position)


Yep. Exactly how mine is. Carpal tunnel son. 
The tendons that run through your wrist get inflammed and pinched inside the carpal tunnel. 

Just try not to use it as much. Watch how you position your wrist while texting, typing, leaning on stuff. Etc. 

Keep it straight. 

Itll go away in a few weeks. 

You can still lift hard though. Ive benched 250 or more with it.

----------


## jasc

> thats no good
> 
> what type of engineering firm is it? mechanical?
> 
> what do yall specialize in?



.pm.

----------


## jasc

> So me and the misses are back on track.
> 
> I may buy her some boots.
> 
> She wants a pair of boots.
> 
> hah


good deal man

boots are expensive

sounds like some leverage for a threesome

----------


## jasc

> Yep. Exactly how mine is. Carpal tunnel son.
> The tendons that run through your wrist get inflammed and pinched inside the carpal tunnel.
> 
> Just try not to use it as much. Watch how you position your wrist while texting, typing, leaning on stuff. Etc.
> 
> Keep it straight.
> 
> Itll go away in a few weeks.
> 
> You can still lift hard though. Ive benched 250 or more with it.


fvvcvvkk...

I'm gettin old then

and here I was hopin for a minor sprain

Carpal Tunnel would make the most sense though given the circumstances

You get a shooting pain down the outside of your wrist/forearm when yours flares up?

----------


## jasc

Still plan on goin all out on bench 

gonna tape it just to be safe though

can't risk it bending n droppin the weight

----------


## Times Roman

> How many posts do I have now?





> 60,328 it looks like


not you ya dummy! =)

THIS THREAD!!!!

----------


## Dukkit

> fvvcvvkk...
> 
> I'm gettin old then
> 
> and here I was hopin for a minor sprain
> 
> Carpal Tunnel would make the most sense though given the circumstances
> 
> You get a shooting pain down the outside of your wrist/forearm when yours flares up?


A little. Nothing serious though. 




> not you ya dummy! =)
> 
> THIS THREAD!!!!


I know. But your post made me curious about other post counts. lol

----------


## Dukkit

Alright. Im out.

Gonna go visit my Nana then maybe some cardio at the gym.

Later whores

----------


## RaginCajun

> may try to incorporate some
> 
> love my free weights though
> 
> we'll see how it's feelin


do some flys, that should keep ya wrist straight

----------


## kalspic

> Yep. Exactly how mine is. Carpal tunnel son. 
> The tendons that run through your wrist get inflammed and pinched inside the carpal tunnel. 
> 
> Just try not to use it as much. Watch how you position your wrist while texting, typing, leaning on stuff. Etc. 
> 
> Keep it straight. 
> 
> Itll go away in a few weeks. 
> 
> You can still lift hard though. Ive benched 250 or more with it.


its not carpal tunnel.

its CMS

chronic masturbation sydrom

trust me im a professional when it comes to this

----------


## kalspic

being tired sucks. im trying to get to old man status and get to bed by 10. not happening

----------


## kalspic

jasc i think its pretty fnny how your status says productive member, but your such a dirty whore.

----------


## RaginCajun

> jasc i think its pretty fnny how your status says productive member, but your such a dirty whore.


he is a productive whore!

there is a difference

bacon!

----------


## kalspic

like my new avi. 

limited myself to only 3 pieces of bacon today

----------


## kalspic

damn how do i make my avi bigger?

----------


## AXx

Oh whore house how I have missed you

Have you missed me??

I had to sit down for a meeting this morning with the IAFF local so us fireman can form a union 

Also had to sit down with a hottiebox about doing commercials on the radio for the supp store

They want me to do the actual recording for the commercial, lol

Guess I will

----------


## austinite

Hello world. Hope everyone is having a powerful day!

----------


## Times Roman

> Alright. Im out.
> 
> Gonna go visit my Nana then maybe some cardio at the gym.
> 
> Later whores


it's funny. my woman's nana, before she passed, was always stuffing food down our throats. she'd say if we didn't eat, then we didn't love her.....

....so we ate

----------


## RaginCajun

> Why don't you add something under your name?


Didn't know I could.

----------


## frank13

hey axx why dont u friend me u jerk

----------


## AXx

> I love boobies!


"Save the TaTa's for me"

----------


## RaginCajun

> Apparently so
> 
> Beats the hell out of trying to put up with some of the sissy bitches elsewhere here
> 
> Sorry nevermind I might say something I shouldn't


I use the word sissy britches a lot!

----------


## RaginCajun

> How do you play kickball with sore Jammie's??


I am an enigma!!!

----------


## AXx

> hey axx why dont u friend me u jerk


Sorry buddy I been on my phone

I will do that now

Jerk?? Hmmmm I might just ignore it, lol

----------


## RaginCajun

> "Save the TaTa's for me"


It's like saving the world!!!

----------


## AXx

> Didn't know I could.


Ok course you can hun

3k

And poof you can

----------


## boxa06

> Didn't know I could.


AXx recons you can at 3k posts

AXx explain how you do it

----------


## boxa06

I can't keep up with you whores in here lol

----------


## RaginCajun

> Ok course you can hun
> 
> 3k
> 
> And poof you can


Well shit, fire, and green beans!!!!

----------


## AXx

RC go to one on one with staff

Put what you want 

They will put it up there when they can

Might take them a minute

Make sure you want it for a while

I would hate to keep making them change it, lol

----------


## AXx

Frank how bout now??

Blood brothers for life now

----------


## boxa06

> RC go to one on one with staff
> 
> Put what you want 
> 
> They will put it up there when they can
> 
> Might take them a minute
> 
> Make sure you want it for a while
> ...


Ohhhh so I could ask them to put something there now..

I seeeee!

----------


## AXx

No Boxa

You must have 3k posts

That's what I have been told

----------


## boxa06

> No Boxa
> 
> You must have 3k posts
> 
> That's what I have been told


Oh ok.. So when I have 3k, PM admin?

----------


## AXx

When you have 3k

Go to the one on one with admin

It's in problems with the board part of the forum

----------


## RaginCajun

> RC go to one on one with staff
> 
> Put what you want
> 
> They will put it up there when they can
> 
> Might take them a minute
> 
> Make sure you want it for a while
> ...


I'm not that worried about it

If it changed it changes

----------


## AXx

> I'm not that worried about it
> 
> If it changed it changes


What do you mean if it changes it changes

You have to axed em too brah, lol

----------


## boxa06

> When you have 3k
> 
> Go to the one on one with admin
> 
> It's in problems with the board part of the forum


Cool thanks for the info man..

Now just gotta make it there (3k) lol

----------


## AXx

> Cool thanks for the info man..
> 
> Now just gotta make it there (3k) lol


Strive to make it to 2k tonight

60 something more post

Should be obtainable, lol

----------


## frank13

> Frank how bout now??
> 
> Blood brothers for life now


O shit son Blood brothers for life

----------


## AXx

> O shit son Blood brothers for life


Frank every time I see you avi I think you are very short
At a quick glance I always think your short

But then after looking more its just the mirror I think. 

Sorry random thought there!!

----------


## frank13

> Frank every time I see you avi I think you are very short
> At a quick glance I always think your short
> 
> But then after looking more its just the mirror I think. 
> 
> Sorry random thought there!!


 well im almost 6 foot i think im actually 5 11

----------


## AXx

> well im almost 6 foot i think im actually 5 11


I know we the same height 

I always see it on my phone I hardly get on pc

Much easier on da phone

----------


## kalspic

get paid tomorrow

its going to be a monster pay check

i think a couple of us are going to show this south african guy how shady strip clubs are by us.

should be interesting.

im going to count how many c-sections i see

----------


## frank13

> I know we the same height 
> 
> I always see it on my phone I hardly get on pc
> 
> Much easier on da phone


word

----------


## kalspic

rc im stealing sissy britches

----------


## AXx

> get paid tomorrow
> 
> its going to be a monster pay check
> 
> i think a couple of us are going to show this south african guy how shady strip clubs are by us.
> 
> should be interesting.
> 
> im going to count how many c-sections i see


Monster???

Titties???

----------


## frank13

my computer is going to die soon i need a new cpu

----------


## AXx

Where did my buddy RC go??

I want some eggs

Actually make that egg burritos!!!

I might eat some

----------


## AXx

> my computer is going to die soon i need a new cpu


My laptops battery is shit

It gets so hot when it's in your lap

New battery is $120

I said screw it, I will use my phone.

----------


## frank13

i eat 4 doz eggs a week thats no joke

----------


## frank13

> My laptops battery is shit
> 
> It gets so hot when it's in your lap
> 
> New battery is $120
> 
> I said screw it, I will use my phone.


hahah thats funny u say that i was thinking new cpu or iphone

----------


## kalspic

> Monster???
> 
> Titties???


if by monster titties you mean used u saggy sweater puppies then yes there will be those

----------


## RaginCajun

> rc im stealing sissy britches


Use it wisely my friend

How did slut puppy work out for ya

----------


## RaginCajun

> Where did my buddy RC go??
> 
> I want some eggs
> 
> Actually make that egg burritos!!!
> 
> I might eat some


Here I am

----------


## AXx

> Here I am


Yay  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Yay


I'm eating pumpkin yogurt

Yum

----------


## AXx

> if by monster titties you mean used u saggy sweater puppies then yes there will be those


Yes that

----------


## austinite

> Sydney is probably the best place to visit  I luuuv Sydney! If you ever come back head up to Queensland..
> 
> I'm planning to see *LA, Vegas, NY, Miami and Hawaii* on the way back. I think America would be heaps good to visit.


Good choices!

----------


## 10nispro

I am in Baton Rouge, Louisiana.

My best friend is from Sydney. Ive been to Sydney and Played a Tennis Tournament in Perth.

----------


## austinite

> I am in *Baton Rouge, Louisiana.*
> 
> My best friend is from Sydney. Ive been to Sydney and Played a Tennis Tournament in Perth.


Woah. I was there recently looking at properties  :Smilie:

----------


## 10nispro

Where did you look?

----------


## boxa06

> I am in Baton Rouge, Louisiana.
> 
> My best friend is from Sydney. Ive been to Sydney and Played a Tennis Tournament in Perth.


What did you think of Perth? It's kind of far compared to all the other cities

----------


## 10nispro

It was pretty from what I saw, but wouldnt move there. But like sydney much better.

----------


## austinite

> Where did you look?


i10/i12 junction to airport. Anything off of 10 really. Found several places. Next week, OK city for comparison.

----------


## 10nispro

What you researching properties for? You were close to me. Im about 1/2-3/4 mile off Interstate towards LSU.

----------


## austinite

Business locations for expansion.

----------


## 10nispro

What type of business do you do?

----------


## austinite

> What type of business do you do?


 :Smilie:  Sorry. Can't share that info.

----------


## 10nispro

no worries. did you get to see much of Baton Rouge?

----------


## boxa06

Speaking of business.. My business is dead this week so far grrrrrr!

----------


## austinite

> no worries. did you get to see much of Baton Rouge?


It was only one day, and had several appt's with realtors. So not really, but hopefully Ill be able to spend more time there soon  :Smilie:

----------


## 10nispro

Why so Boxa?

----------


## boxa06

> Why so Boxa?


It just feels dead this week.. Need to make some $$$

----------


## austinite

> Speaking of business.. My business is dead this week so far grrrrrr!


 :Frown:  September and October are the slowest months for me. Sucks. Typical election year. Everyone is clinching their money.

----------


## 10nispro

> It was only one day, and had several appt's with realtors. So not really, but hopefully Ill be able to spend more time there soon


Give me a shout next time and maybe I can give you a better tour and my wife and I can take you out to eat.

----------


## boxa06

> September and October are the slowest months for me. Sucks. Typical election year. Everyone is clinching their money.


October has been looking like a really good month but this week could destroy that..

----------


## austinite

> Give me a shout next time and maybe I can give you a better tour and my wife and I can take you out to eat.


Sweet! Thank you, brother. I might take you up on that, but dinner is on me!

----------


## 10nispro

My tennis hours decrease starting with Thanksgiving holidays and dont pick up until 2 weeks after Jan 1st. Thank God, from remodeling my own house, I have people calling me to do general maintenance, painting, dry wall, small electrical, woodworking and building cabinets, almost anything.

----------


## 10nispro

I believe my wife is flying to Austin on Monday. required training for IBM.

----------


## austinite

> I believe my wife is flying to Austin on Monday. required training for IBM.


Sweet. Big tech city here. Weather is perfect right now. Hope she enjoys Austin  :Smilie:

----------


## 10nispro

quick trip. be back tuesday.

----------


## RaginCajun

Morning y'all

----------


## Dukkit

Good morning mofos. 

Nice to see 10nispro here and chatting it up!

----------


## austinite

morning  :Smilie:

----------


## Dukkit

Im exhausted. 

Need to reschedule my sleep apnea test.

----------


## Dukkit

But my deductible is 2,500 bucks.

Gayness.

----------


## Dukkit

Well you guys are boring me

----------


## austinite

Set alarm clock for 7am.
Bedtime: 1:30am
Actual wake up time: 4:45

----------


## Dukkit

Need some NYC austin

----------


## austinite

yes I do!

----------


## Dukkit

As do I

----------


## ghettoboyd

my bosses took me in for a meeting yesterday...it was actually an anger intervention....just got back from patching up the wall i left a hole in...i need to check myself before i wreck myself...i never wanted to be "that guy" but i did just that...not one of my proudest moments...

----------


## Ernst

Who hasn't been there? Hope you get things sorted.

I can patch a wall so it looks like nothing ever happened. Ask me how I learned :/

----------


## Dukkit

Ive punched a few holes in walls and doors

----------


## RaginCajun

> I am in Baton Rouge, Louisiana.
> 
> My best friend is from Sydney. Ive been to Sydney and Played a Tennis Tournament in Perth.



i just moved from there a year ago

where are you a pro at? CCLA, BRCC?

----------


## Dukkit

> i just moved from there a year ago
> 
> where are you a pro at? CCLA, BRCC?


He teaches at his home. 

Has his own court.

----------


## ghettoboyd

> Who hasn't been there? Hope you get things sorted.
> 
> I can patch a wall so it looks like nothing ever happened. Ask me how I learned :/


ha ha i can only imagine...

----------


## AXx

BikerAl where are ya buddy

Dukk you there

Everyone safe from yesterday's weather up in the northeast??

----------


## Ernst

I think Dukkit is off because of the storm. I think he might be sleeping one off lol

----------


## AXx

> I think Dukkit is off because of the storm. I think he might be sleeping one off lol


Yeah your probably right.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I think Dukkit is off because of the storm. I think he might be sleeping one off lol


is prob still whiskey bent!

----------


## bikeral

> BikerAl where are ya buddy
> 
> Dukk you there
> 
> Everyone safe from yesterday's weather up in the northeast??


Right here bro. Still alive. 

How is it going today?

----------


## MickeyKnox

G';day whores!

Bikeral, good to see youre still connected!

----------


## bikeral

I am very lucky

Downtown they have no power and flooding

May not be for long though

Internet carriers are downtown and have been running on generator power for 18hrs

----------


## MickeyKnox

Im in norther Ontario and a long ways form the eastern seaboard. But the lights flickered here about 7-8 times last night.

----------


## bikeral

I think its headed north now. Good luck.

Hopefully it will not be too bad.

----------


## RaginCajun

glad to hear ya made out alright al!

----------


## MickeyKnox

> I think its headed north now. Good luck.
> 
> Hopefully it will not be too bad.


Bring it on! We just scowl at nasty weather. lol...ok, maybe not at violent storms.. :Frown:

----------


## Dukkit

Survived the storm. 

Still have power. But all the towns around me dont. 
My Mom and other fam have no power. 

Looks like theyll be taking showers at my house. 

It was windy as fukk. 

But barely any rain. Weve gotten more rain from regular thunderstorms over the summer. 

Tons of trees down.

I drove 16 miles to moms to check on her and stop by my work. 

Trees down everywhere.

But we are all safe and sound. 

How did everyone else fair?

----------


## Dukkit

So Ive had a nice 5 day weekend. 

lol

Way too much alcohol and no gym.

----------


## bikeral

> Survived the storm. 
> 
> Still have power. But all the towns around me dont. 
> My Mom and other fam have no power. 
> 
> Looks like theyll be taking showers at my house. 
> 
> It was windy as fukk. 
> 
> ...


All good here

Glad to see same on your side

----------


## bikeral

> glad to hear ya made out alright al!


Thanks RC

I kinda feel bad i was bitching gym was closed yesterday

meanwhile there are plenty with no power and worse...

But they still better open the gym today! Just saying.

----------


## RaginCajun

glad to see that the whiskey man made out aight

clean your shower, prob has big butt juice all over

----------


## MickeyKnox

> So Ive had a nice 5 day weekend. 
> 
> lol
> 
> Way too much alcohol and no gym.


I picture you waking up this morning whiskey burnt from a 5 day bender with your hair sticking up all over, and your clothes wrinkled, and cobwebs in your head, saying, "Hey, what the heck happened? Why are all the trees down??"

----------


## jasc

Fvckers

fvckers 

fvckers

----------


## jasc

lunchtime whoring

hope everyone is doin well

works been kickin my ass lately

----------


## jasc

> Survived the storm.
> 
> Still have power. But all the towns around me dont.
> My Mom and other fam have no power.
> 
> Looks like theyll be taking showers at my house.
> 
> It was windy as fukk.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear all is well buddy

minimal problems out this way

high winds but nowhere near expected and it also brought a little snow with it

----------


## AXx

Glad everyone is ok

Seriously I do

----------


## jasc

Bik

(I tried calling you Al before, wasn't the same, so your stuck with Bik for now  :Smilie:  )

Good to hear all is well out your way

kinda wish my gym was closed

then I'd have an excuse for not going

wanna trade?

----------


## jasc

Still sportin this terrible avi

thank you AXx

----------


## AXx

> Still sportin this terrible avi
> 
> thank you AXx


Your welcome sir

Who's ye buddy,  :Smilie:

----------


## jasc

Carved a sweet pumpkin last night that you whores would be proud of

can't upload pics because the app crashes

AXx can vouch for the awesomeness

----------


## jasc

> Your welcome sir
> 
> Who's ye buddy,


lol

you are

hahahaha

----------


## AXx

> Carved a sweet pumpkin last night that you whores would be proud of
> 
> can't upload pics because the app crashes
> 
> AXx can vouch for the awesomeness


Yont me too

They were good 

They really were

----------


## jasc

> Yont me too
> 
> They were good
> 
> They really were


sure bud

make sure not to post the dickpic though

don't want my 20lb pumpkin to appear small

----------


## AXx

Bahahahahaha

HE IS KIDDING EVERYONE

----------


## AXx



----------


## AXx

^^^^^^^^^^^

Jasc's Punkins

----------


## jasc

> ^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Jasc's Punkins


thank you sir

----------


## mex83

> Holy shyt! Sexy Mexy is BACK!



Ha ha ha that's right I'm bringing sexy melt back b*tches. ( does the sexy and I know move)

----------


## bikeral

> Bik
> 
> (I tried calling you Al before, wasn't the same, so your stuck with Bik for now  )
> 
> Good to hear all is well out your way
> 
> kinda wish my gym was closed
> 
> then I'd have an excuse for not going
> ...


Thanks Jasc

Good to see you around

Yea I'll trade, I bet these lame bitches close the gym all day today again.

----------


## frank13

i think axx is tito ortiz

----------


## RaginCajun

what up jasc!

how cold is it up there?

i need to eat some pumpkin

----------


## jasc

> what up jasc!
> 
> how cold is it up there?
> 
> i need to eat some pumpkin


Sup RC!

low 40's now, was in the low 30's this morning

the snow melted fast but people still continued to drive like sh*t

eatin pumpkin seeds now

wonder what that macros on these things are?

been eatin em all day

----------


## RaginCajun

> Sup RC!
> 
> low 40's now, was in the low 30's this morning
> 
> the snow melted fast but people still continued to drive like sh*t
> 
> eatin pumpkin seeds now
> 
> wonder what that macros on these things are?
> ...


damn, thats cold!

nice 70 degrees here

i love pumpkin seeds!

----------


## jasc

> damn, thats cold!
> 
> nice 70 degrees here
> 
> i love pumpkin seeds!


hell ya its freezing!

n I just remembered I forgot to bring sweats so I'll be wearin shorts to the gym

foccckkkk

70 degrees is perfect, I'm jealous

----------


## RaginCajun

> hell ya its freezing!
> 
> n I just remembered I forgot to bring sweats so I'll be wearin shorts to the gym
> 
> foccckkkk
> 
> 70 degrees is perfect, I'm jealous


u should be!

one can play golf year round down here

i only like it cold when i hunting!

----------


## jasc

AXX

AXx

Axx

axx 

(echo fading)

where ya been buddy?

----------


## Lunk1

Peace and hair greese bitches!

----------


## bikeral

> Mornin bud!
> 
> How's life treatin ya?
> 
> Everything finally back to normal out your way?


All good

Gas lines still long WTF

----------


## bikeral

> morning slut puppies!
> 
> dukk, go see a chiro
> 
> jasc, we racing to 5,000?
> 
> al, FLEX!


Lets gets some bets in on the action

RC 4927
Jasc 4860

Odds?

----------


## bikeral

> Peace and hair greese bitches!


Now the Blow jokes can begin Mr. JOB

----------


## Lunk1

Maybe Al is in the race to hit 3000 before they hit 5000

----------


## Lunk1

> Now the Blow jokes can begin Mr. JOB


BLOW me!!!!  :Wink:  It an be your new JOB lol

----------


## jasc

Respect it, don't neglect it

----------


## bikeral

> Maybe Al is in the race to hit 3000 before they hit 5000


I currently in a slow spell, lucky to hit 3000 by dec

----------


## jasc

> Now the Blow jokes can begin Mr. JOB


hahaha good call

from now on I shall refer to him as "Hand"

"Blow" has to be earned

----------


## Lunk1

> I currently in a slow spell, lucky to hit 3000 by dec


You just need to be more committed lol

Spend more time in Q&A lol

I'm tying to catch Dukk by end of the year lol

----------


## bikeral

> BLOW me!!!!  It an be your new JOB lol


bahahaha I will take that job seriously and make sure to bring it up at the wrong/right times.

----------


## Lunk1

Everyone has jokes today...must be the middle of the week.

Even the voters had a sense of humor last night  :Wink: 

Where shall I bury my guns???

----------


## bikeral

> You just need to be more committed lol
> 
> Spend more time in Q&A lol
> 
> I'm tying to catch Dukk by end of the year lol


Only completing second cycle. I would not give advise unless I really knew what I was talking about. I may start answering some real basic questions at some point.

----------


## MickeyKnox

G'day whores!

Lots to report:

Deer is cut and wrapped.  :Smilie:  (heading back Fri - still have tags to fill)

Going grouse hunting tomorrow am. 

Finally putting the boat away.  :Frown: 

EQ is just starting to work. Strength is going up slowly. 

Pumps are fantastic - almost painful in the chest.  :Smilie: 

Blood pressure is 111/77. A bit low, which surprises me @ 750mg/wk EQ  :What?: 

Decide to try PT141 again. This time i said fuk it and stuck 5mg in the slin. Results: My evening with my "mail order bride" was awesome! I didn't go hunting this morning.. :Wink: 

How was *your* day?

----------


## bikeral

> hahaha good call
> 
> from now on I shall refer to him as "Hand"
> 
> "Blow" has to be earned


Hand it is, until we secretly meet and approve his promotion to Blow.

----------


## jasc

> Only completing second cycle. I would not give advise unless I really knew what I was talking about. I may start answering some real basic questions at some point.


Head to the New Members section

Just spotted AXx there

real easy way to up your post count

I call it the Tigershark method

----------


## Lunk1

> Only completing second cycle. I would not give advise unless I really knew what I was talking about. I may start answering some real basic questions at some point.


Not knowing anything never stopped me lol

----------


## bikeral

> G'day whores!
> 
> Lots to report:
> 
> Deer is cut and wrapped.  (heading back Fri - still have tags to fill)
> 
> Going grouse hunting tomorrow am. 
> 
> Finally putting the boat away. 
> ...


Just wondering Mickey, you sound like you live in a remote area. What's the shipping cost on that mail order bride?

----------


## AXx

Hey boys

Im here

working hard, bahahahaha

----------


## Lunk1

Hey...my title changed....WTF???

----------


## jasc

> Hand it is, until we secretly meet and approve his promotion to Blow.


Sounds like a plan

until the meeting can we agree on calling him HJ for short?

----------


## jasc

> Hey...my title changed....WTF???


You earned it HJ  :Wink: 

bahahaha

----------


## bikeral

> Not knowing anything never stopped me lol


You sound like you are not a stranger to AAS, however there are certainly others here that have no problem giving advise without first hand knowledge.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Might need a handicap
> 
> pretty far behind
> 
> nice work btw


my project manager just left

may try to hit it today

i am feeling whorish!!!!!!!!!

----------


## AXx

Al you look so manly in your pic

looking good bro, no homo

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Just wondering Mickey, you sound like you live in a remote area. What's the shipping cost on that mail order bride?


That's just what i call this little chic i met. Shes looks part Asian, part Chinese, part Spanish, and part Native. 98lbs of sweetness. But i tease her about being a mail order bride because she looks like one of those Chinese girls you see in magazines..lol

----------


## jasc

> Hey boys
> 
> Im here
> 
> working hard, bahahahaha


bout time slacker

whoring just isn't the same without ya

----------


## RaginCajun

> AXX
> 
> AXx
> 
> Axx
> 
> axx 
> 
> (echo fading)
> ...


draggin hoses probably!

----------


## Lunk1

Damn comedians!

----------


## bikeral

> Hey...my title changed....WTF???


Thats why I was Fing with you.

----------


## jasc

> my project manager just left
> 
> may try to hit it today
> 
> i am feeling whorish!!!!!!!!!


game on!

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Hey...my title changed....WTF???


lol!

----------


## AXx

I actually get to be normal today i think

normal as in whore a little

I have missed this place

I kinda felt like I was cheating on yall with my job

----------


## RaginCajun

> G'day whores!
> 
> Lots to report:
> 
> Deer is cut and wrapped.  (heading back Fri - still have tags to fill)
> 
> Going grouse hunting tomorrow am. 
> 
> Finally putting the boat away. 
> ...



sounds like some good stuff!

day is great so far, i just pissed excellence!

manager is out today

i am hungry

mail order bride, pics!

----------


## Lunk1

> That's just what i call this little chic i met. Shes looks part Asian, part Chinese, part Spanish, and part Native. 98lbs of sweetness. But i tease her about being a mail order bride because she looks like one of those Chinese girls you see in magazines..lol


I just figured it was code for paying for it (not that we all don't)

----------


## bikeral

> Al you look so manly in your pic
> 
> looking good bro, no homo


Thanks Axx

Can't seem to get myself to manscape

----------


## jasc

> draggin, playin with hoses probably!


fixed

hahahahaha

----------


## RaginCajun

> I actually get to be normal today i think
> 
> normal as in whore a little
> 
> I have missed this place
> 
> I kinda felt like I was cheating on yall with my job


draggin hoses over whoring, sholva and DSM want your job!

----------


## Dukkit

Who Posted?

Posts 7,538
calgarian

Posts 5,560
sigman roid

Posts 4,790
dukkitdalaw

Posts 4,648
Knockout_Power

Posts 3,140
MaNiCC

Posts 2,802
Bertuzzi

Posts 2,485
Igifuno

Posts 2,008
DanB

Posts 1,984
ghettoboyd

Posts 1,978
ErnstHatAngst

Posts 1,822
big_ron

Posts 1,821
jasc

----------


## Dukkit

> option 1: Suck in your gut.
> option 2: Synthol your peepee.


Option 3 : Stand over a large mirror

----------


## austinite

> Option 3 : Stand over a large mirror


Aha! That's why you get paid the big bucks!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Option 3 : Stand over a large mirror


if you are on HCG , your balls may get in the way = still can't see penis!

----------


## austinite

This is ridiculous. Keep it up I love it.

----------


## RaginCajun

Option 4: try a naked yoga class with multiple mirrors!

----------


## austinite

^ no. that doesn't work. Naked twister, maybe.

----------


## RaginCajun

> ^ no. that doesn't work. Naked twister, maybe.


my logic in Option 4 was that there should be enough beautiful women in the room to make the lil sarg stand at attention, thus peaking out from under the fat, and hopefully catching a peak in a mirror saying HI!

----------


## Dukkit

Option : 7 Take your cell phone... reach down and take a pic

----------


## Dukkit

Option 8: take a shit load of tren and gh and lose the gut

----------


## RaginCajun

> Option 8: take a shit load of tren and gh and lose the gut


I like this option

----------


## Dukkit

> I like this option


Ditto. 

lol

----------


## Dukkit

Getting a new tat on the 25th. 

Got the appointment set up.

----------


## jasc

> Getting a new tat on the 25th.
> 
> Got the appointment set up.


what are you gettin done?

----------


## jasc

Gettin pumped.. my legs won't stop shakin

Hittin the gym tonight for the first time since Hallowen

feel like a complete pvssy/fatass although the mirror n scale haven't changed... longest break in years

----------


## RaginCajun

> Gettin pumped.. my legs won't stop shakin
> 
> Hittin the gym tonight for the first time since Hallowen
> 
> feel like a complete pvssy/fatass although the mirror n scale haven't changed... longest break in years


tear it up!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Dukkit

> what are you gettin done?


Got a banner scroll with Mom in it. 

And an outline of a bat hanging upside from it and another outline of a bat flying above it,. 

My mom has a bat tattoo so incorporated that aspect into it.

----------


## Dukkit

Alright.. gym time!

----------


## jasc

> tear it up!!!!!!!!!


thanks man

will do!

hopin to see some spandex too, will update tomorrow

----------


## jasc

> Got a banner scroll with Mom in it.
> 
> And an outline of a bat hanging upside from it and another outline of a bat flying above it,.
> 
> My mom has a bat tattoo so incorporated that aspect into it.


sounds cool man

----------


## jasc

> Alright.. gym time!


kill it bro

show that iron who's boss

----------


## RaginCajun

> thanks man
> 
> will do!
> 
> hopin to see some spandex too, will update tomorrow


yoga pants/shorts yummy!

----------


## Nicotine

> Hello nicotine


Howdy!

----------


## RaginCajun

> howdy!


yeehaw!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MickeyKnox

I just shot 250mg of test and meant to use EQ. The bottles are identacle. No harm no foul. 

Dont even go there sista...and dont pretend you guys haven't done this in the past. 

Im dumb..

----------


## austinite

> I just shot 250mg of test and meant to use EQ. The bottles are identacle. No harm no foul. 
> 
> Dont even go there sista...and dont pretend you guys haven't done this in the past. 
> 
> Im dumb..


How do you confuse Testosterone with WD40?

----------


## MickeyKnox

> How do you confuse Testosterone with WD40?


I knew that was coming..lol

----------


## RaginCajun

> How do you confuse Testosterone with WD40?


Hahahahaha

----------


## MickeyKnox

Bp = 110/76

----------


## Ernst

> I just shot 250mg of test and meant to use EQ. The bottles are identacle. No harm no foul. 
> 
> Dont even go there sista...and dont pretend you guys haven't done this in the past. 
> 
> Im dumb..


Oh, snap. It might actually do something lol

----------


## Nicotine

> Bp = 110/76


mine is high, im "bulking" right now - but i dont think my body likes it... esp with the family history of major heart disease, i may have to back off.

149/95...... :\

----------


## Nicotine

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEBoVhx_hDk

----------


## Dukkit

Morning cum dumpsters

----------


## Ernst

Morning

----------


## Dukkit

Hows the bike ride, Ernst?

----------


## Ernst

Love it. I need to go get a new jacket tomorrow. It's too damn cold and my old jacket doesn't fit anymore. I want to be able to ride without the frostbite!

----------


## Ernst

It's almost 6am... time for bed lol

----------


## Ernst

Have a good day, whoreskanks

----------


## AXx

Morning douche canoes

How is everyone??

----------


## RaginCajun

morning 

still battling a sinus infection

and asthma

loving life at the moment!

and i'm at work!

thanks for asking AXX

----------


## austinite

Happy Tuesday everyone  :Smilie:

----------


## human project

> It persists after injection? I thought it occurred straight after injection? That would suck.


Bro I cough non stop all day.... It hurts so bad. I'm the biggest and strongest I've ever been by far tho... Feel about the worst tho...

----------


## gixxerboy1



----------


## MickeyKnox

Isn't that the truth..^^

----------


## RaginCajun

Hahaha, love it!!!!!

----------


## wh1spa

>

----------


## Nicotine

whoring my dogs out, cuz they are awesome.

----------


## Nicotine

they make my day  :Big Grin:

----------


## wh1spa

> they make my day


Beautiful, I have an Australian Shepherd, 13 months old! Wait for pics [=

----------


## Nicotine

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHhgm4Fn9PI

----------


## wh1spa

Cookie is his name lol.

----------


## human project

All I want to do is sleep all day but then all night im wide awake!!!!!! What to do when sleeping pills don't???

----------


## human project

Here's my dog Chino, "the pitbull" a girl I use to date owne's the other mutt,.

----------


## jpowell

Man I love pits. Hada full breed kolby, black n white called him Da'Mu nice family dog

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## human project

> Man I love pits. Hada full breed kolby, black n white called him Da'Mu nice family dog
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum


Amazing how athletic they are

----------


## adamjames

> whoring my dogs out, cuz they are awesome.


ha the last pic made me laugh nice dogs man

----------


## adamjames

my little dog is a cross between a poodle and a yorkie lol hes 15 now and every morning i come down for work i clean up his shit, he useto be well trained but the sands of time have turned him dumb, blind and he has heart problems, 2 years ago the vets put him on 2 tablets to keep his heart pumping and said he had no more than 6 months to live and the little shits still here!! ill try post some pics up later

----------


## RaginCajun

Nice pups y'all!


Morning!

----------


## RaginCajun

> my little dog is a cross between a poodle and a yorkie lol hes 15 now and every morning i come down for work i clean up his shit, he useto be well trained but the sands of time have turned him dumb, blind and he has heart problems, 2 years ago the vets put him on 2 tablets to keep his heart pumping and said he had no more than 6 months to live and the little shits still here!! ill try post some pics up later


Sounds like a porkie!

Or a yoodle!!!

----------


## adamjames

> Sounds like a porkie!
> 
> Or a yoodle!!!


more like noodle!! sick of him!!

----------


## adamjames

jokes aside.... i love the little sod more than life itself

----------


## adamjames

but the morning shit and piss clean up ritual is getting very old

----------


## adamjames

yaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## adamjames

5 - 2 to arsenal, adebayor 2 footer at 17 minutes didnt help us!!

----------


## adamjames

any football fans amongst us?

----------


## RaginCajun

> any football fans amongst us?


Just got out the gym, whiskey time!

Geaux Tigers!

----------


## kronik420

its 3am

and i just woke up  :Smilie: 

hmm what to doo...

----------


## adamjames

> Just got out the gym, whiskey time!
> 
> Geaux Tigers!


whiskey before a workout? genius, time to break out the gin and hit the treadmill

----------


## Nicotine

> ha the last pic made me laugh nice dogs man


yah, that's sams personality wrapped up into one picture. he's awesome fun.

thanks!

----------


## MickeyKnox

Wow, those are very beautiful dogs Nicotine!

----------


## adamjames

> its 3am
> 
> and i just woke up 
> 
> hmm what to doo...


set a new whore record? lets go!!!

----------


## Nicotine

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDhnkd4FjD4

----------


## kronik420

> set a new whore record? lets go!!!


lol ok

todays goal:

get to 1000 posts  :Wink:

----------


## kronik420

only 82 more to go..

----------


## Nicotine

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHhgm4Fn9PI

----------


## RaginCajun

> whiskey before a workout? genius, time to break out the gin and hit the treadmill


No after!

----------


## kronik420

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TljIfAjx-eI

old skool ^^

lol black and white  :Wink:

----------


## kronik420

> No after!


lol before and after

new pre-workout  :Wink: 

guaranteed to make u buzzz

----------


## austinite

OMG. Drained. No energy. Something is not right at all.

----------


## MickeyKnox

> OMG. Drained. No energy. Something is not right at all.


Too many strippers not enough calories.  :Wink:

----------


## kronik420

> OMG. Drained. No energy. Something is not right at all.


have a nap

or something to eat

or my favorite, eat then nap  :Wink:

----------


## austinite

Hello users.

----------


## wh1spa

> Black Fri. here is like Bloody Sunday there...
> 
> Better off just staying home where it's safe!


Lol we just have the boxing day sales, day after x-mas obviously. 

we have black Saturday, ash Wednesday, but they are named after the anniversary's of bush-fires that killed hundreds.. we don't 'celebrate' with sales lmao

----------


## wh1spa

> Hello users.


Greetings.

----------


## Lunk1

> Lol we just have the boxing day sales, day after x-mas obviously. 
> 
> we have black Saturday, ash Wednesday, but they are named after the anniversary's of bush-fires that killed hundreds.. we don't 'celebrate' with sales lmao


Every year it seems to get worse. Ppl actually pitch tents outside of stores and trample each other getting through the store doors. Ppl have actually been killed by mobs trying to buy sale items lol.

My wife and daughter left at 3 a.m. and still are not home almost 17 hours later lol. Dumb!

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Hello users.


Look what the cat dragged in..

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Every year it seems to get worse. Ppl actually pitch tents outside of stores and trample each other getting through the store doors. Ppl have actually been killed by mobs trying to buy sale items lol.
> 
> My wife and daughter left at 3 a.m. and still are not home almost 17 hours later lol. Dumb!


Where the heck did they go Lunk??

----------


## Lunk1

> Where the heck did they go Lunk??


They just rolled in but the city is an hour and a half drive!

----------


## MickeyKnox

Glad they are both home safe.  :Smilie:

----------


## MickeyKnox

Made it to the gym tonight and killed arms! Back is feeling good.  :Smilie:

----------


## kronik420

sup hookers

day 2 of my 3 days off from the gym..

thinking about going for a lil bit now, try to sneak in a workout lol....

----------


## kronik420

why does clen keep you awake?

i should have been asleep about 3 hours ago...

----------


## wh1spa

> why does clen keep you awake?
> 
> i should have been asleep about 3 hours ago...


Dont know man, when mine finally arrives, ill let you know  :Wink:

----------


## kronik420

> Dont know man, when mine finally arrives, ill let you know


lol ok..

whats happening on that side of the country today? anything interesting?

----------


## wh1spa

> lol ok..
> 
> whats happening on that side of the country today? anything interesting?


90 Minutes left of work, then squats, for the 3rd time this week  :Wink:  80% x 3x5

----------


## kronik420

> 90 Minutes left of work, then squats, for the 3rd time this week  80% x 3x5


you work out legs 3x a week??

----------


## Nicotine

trying to find a used copy of zelda skyward sword and mario galaxy 2.

----------


## kronik420

> trying to find a used copy of zelda skyward sword and mario galaxy 2.


tried ebay?

----------


## Nicotine

> tried ebay?


they usually want $10 less than new, but then they charge a tonne for shipping :\

----------


## DCI

Evening all.

----------


## MickeyKnox

Are all the hewas sleeping?

I blasted arms today..awesome workout! Body comp is changing.  :Smilie:

----------


## austinite

What the hell have you guys done to Dukkit's house?

----------


## boxa06

Yo aus what's new? I haven't been on as much lately..

----------


## austinite

^ not much. I havent been on as much either. Working 18 hour days. It sucks.

----------


## jpowell

> ^ not much. I havent been on as much either. Working 18 hour days. It sucks.


man 18 hours suck, but that money is gone be nice--lol unless your salaried.

----------


## austinite

> man 18 hours suck, but that money is gone be nice--lol unless your salaried.


I pay myself a salary.

----------


## boxa06

> I pay myself a salary.


I've been doing 55hrs+ and pay myself a salary too

----------


## jpowell

> I pay myself a salary.


lol, i rembered that after i posted it. so yea, 18hrs suck for u.
but im sure there are other ways its beneficial for u!

----------


## MickeyKnox

> I pay myself a salary.


Yeah but are you a part timer with full time hours? You know, to save on benefits?

----------


## MickeyKnox

Well fellow whores, i leave you with funny video about Canadians. Have a laugh on us. We don't mind..really.. :Smilie: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1Jyb...eature=related

----------


## Nicotine

Slept like a champ. Only got 2 hours yesterday then had a long day.

----------


## wh1spa

> Slept like a champ. Only got 2 hours yesterday then had a long day.


I slept from 7am yesterday, until about 17:00, got up, made a feast of eggs and bacon on pancakes with baked beans, tomatoes & mushrooms, had a shower, went back to bed, and got up this morning at 05:00 am. 

Best.

----------


## wh1spa

Oh, and good morning everyone!!

----------


## MickeyKnox

G'day Wh1spa! ...and fellow whores!

----------


## wh1spa

> G'day Wh1spa! ...and fellow whores!


Hows the weekend going MIkey?

----------


## MickeyKnox

Not bad. 

I had a date with an new girl who said she was beautiful and thin. She showed up looking like Elvira on a bad day and in need of Jenny Craig. Totally disappointed. Oh well..c'est la vie.

----------


## wh1spa

> Not bad. 
> 
> I had a date with an new girl who said she was beautiful and thin. She showed up looking like Elvira on a bad day and in need of Jenny Craig. Totally disappointed. Oh well..c'est la vie.


Lmao, should have called Cal. Im sure he would have jumped right in.

Internet dating?

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Lmao, should have called Cal. Im sure he would have jumped right in.
> 
> Internet dating?


Yeah bro, but that's the first strike out ive had so far. The others have been rockets! Im pretty fussy so i usually get a few photos on top of any that are posted to make sure they aren't trying to fool anyone. 

So far so good. Ive met some really hot babes, this summer especially!

----------


## wh1spa

> Yeah bro, but that's the first strike out ive had so far. The others have been rockets! Im pretty fussy so i usually get a few photos on top of any that are posted to make sure they aren't trying to fool anyone. 
> 
> So far so good. Ive met some really hot babes, this summer especially!


fvck yeah, lol I do it too, Met some dirty women and some really lovely ones. Makes you wonder whats wrong with some of them haha, but i think its mainly because they are shy? 

I dont know -_-

----------


## kronik420

sup hookers

i destroyed chest/tris today after having this piece of advice from Marcus stuck in my head lol:




> Jimmy, stpete, kell....thanks
> 
> 
> I can't express it enough and I know
> it lands on deaf ears with most guys but what separates the really big
> guys who turn heads and the guys who just look ok is what you do in the
> gym and what you eat. I see it all the time and I must admit I was one
> of these guys who couldn't grow and explode like I wanted to but once I
> mastered how to really train correctly with the right amount of intensity
> ...


im gonna feel it tomorrow thats for sure..

----------


## jpowell

whrs that posted at??

seems like a deep dark fantasy! but def motivating

----------


## MuscleInk

> I would also settle for a rocker c


Ya, you can't complain with that ride!

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Do we have any members that mange a Harley shop here?!? Or have hook-ups?? I wouldn't mind a sweet deal haha

----------


## human project

> Thanks lol. I'm running test p @ 400mg/week. I'm looking forward to the PIP :/
> 
> 4 pins a week should be fun. I hope it goes as smooth as it can


I usually mix my prop with something thicker and its painless

----------


## human project

> Well she doesn't live here anymore...
> 
> Now it's just my junk food lol. I'm lean as heck and ecto body type, though. I can get away with alot.


Lots of clean food will put more weight on u then lots of junk ever could.

----------


## Ernst

> Lots of clean food will put more weight on u then lots of junk ever could.


I know. I've done it before.

I still loathe sweet potatoes.

----------


## Ernst

1 cup oats
8 egg whites
fish oil
piece of fruit

plain chicken breast
sweet potato
greens

Oh yes... I remember this well

----------


## human project

> Do we have any members that mange a Harley shop here?!? Or have hook-ups?? I wouldn't mind a sweet deal haha


Where is here?? I know a chick that works at one in the Midwest

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> I usually mix my prop with something thicker and its painless


What's your go to choice?

----------


## human project

> I know. I've done it before.
> 
> I still loathe sweet potatoes.


I love sweet potatoes sooo much... When I'm eating really clean they taste like candy. Add a little Splenda, cinnamo, and a touch of vanilla... Amazing

----------


## Ernst

Blech.

I found I much preferred wild rice or baby red potatoes.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Where is here?? I know a chick that works at one in the Midwest


That would be sweet to fly out, pick one up, and cruise back!

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> I love sweet potatoes sooo much... When I'm eating really clean they taste like candy. Add a little Splenda, cinnamo, and a touch of vanilla... Amazing


I slice them into chips and drop some season salt on them. All day long!

----------


## Ernst

I still avoid chicken and sweet potatoes to this day.

Want to clear the room? Drink cartons of All Whites. It's not too bad if they're super cold and you chase it with a little yogurt or something.

----------


## human project

> What's your go to choice?


I usually always take 200-300mg deca for my joints and it really makes my skin look good. Anytime I'm taking prop I'm usually cutting so if prob be mixing masterone and tren too. The tren won't help the pain tho lol

----------


## human project

> That would be sweet to fly out, pick one up, and cruise back!


That would be depending on how far. Pm me what your looking to get and I woildent mind asking what she could do... The chicks absolutely gorgeous too which is a bonus.

----------


## human project

> I still avoid chicken and sweet potatoes to this day.
> 
> Want to clear the room? Drink cartons of All Whites. It's not too bad if they're super cold and you chase it with a little yogurt or something.


Ya I drink my eggs too. I know you only get half the absorption you would if you cooked them but its sooooo much easier. If rather just drink twice as much.

----------


## Ernst

> Ya I drink my eggs too. I know you only get half the absorption you would if you cooked them but its sooooo much easier. If rather just drink twice as much.


All Whites are pasteurized which is supposed to help out on the absorption end. I think it was Novastepp who turned me on to those.

----------


## human project

> All Whites are pasteurized which is supposed to help out on the absorption end. I think it was Novastepp who turned me on to those.


I've also herd that some yokes are needed bc the yolks contain either Lutin or biotin and the whites contain the other. One candles out the other which for some reason is good.

----------


## DanB

Dan cant sleep, feels bloated from food and has a little tren fueled lepruchan whispering in his ear

So all is back to normal for me

----------


## DanB

Im gone about 2 months and still no page 2k

very disappointed

----------


## DanB

where jpowell gone? 

was he selling or scamming?

i spoke him sometimes, seemed decent, wouldnt of put him as a rip off merchant, not often I miss people either

I must be slipping

----------


## DanB

today i shall go to the gym

do fvckall

mabey get the heavy bag out, i know how much they love my sound effects (like a poodle being tortured) when I rattle off a few combinations

yes that shall be my plan

----------


## DanB

then i shall swim and hopefully there be some more sexy tourists in the jacuzzi

----------


## DanB

i think i will have some chinese for dinner

still havnt decided wether it will be chinese food or the chinese delivery driver slow cooked over a open fire

guess it depends on wether i listen to my friendly tren fuelled lepruchan or not

----------


## Ernst

Just got back from my first gym visit in a week (this week of pain and weight loss brought on by the flu). I feel FANTASTIC!  :Smilie:

----------


## Ernst

What a great workout. At the end I tried to press 140 as an extra for the heck of it and failed hard. Walked out with a big grin on my face.

----------


## DanB

> Just got back from my first gym visit in a week (this week of pain and weight loss brought on by the flu). I feel FANTASTIC!


did you have a couple hot whiskeys? that shit will sweat anything except chlamydia out of your system, i sweat more after a couple them then I would when running 125mcg t3 on a spanish summers day

----------


## DanB

> What a great workout. At the end I tried to press 140 as an extra for the heck of it and failed hard. Walked out with a big grin on my face.


failing is fun

especially when i have to dump the weights off the bar and it sounds like the building is coming down

----------


## DanB

ummmmmmm

eca

breakfast of champions

or more like eeeccca in this case bahahaha

today shall be interesting

----------


## DanB

as gaeilge

ca bhfuil an whores?

----------


## DanB

in english

where is the whores

----------


## DanB

check out the cobwebs in the corner

this place is gone bad, real baaaaaaaadddddddddd

----------


## DanB

eeeccca done the trick

resting HR is approx 120bpm

thats a good pace bahahaha, now time to start the day

----------


## Dukkit

Bitches and hoes.

----------


## -Ender-

Fuuck, this thread is like Trix. Silly and for the kids

----------


## -Ender-

we look so small as we stand so tall with the world upon our shoulders........

----------


## Dukkit

I like turtles

----------


## RaginCajun

morning whores!

dan can't sleep

dukk likes turtles

Ernst went to the gym

Ender is laying quotes on us

two times tuesday!

----------


## jasc

Mornin whores

about to go "meet a client" aka rent the new Batman

f'n pumped to finally see it

----------


## RaginCajun

> Mornin whores
> 
> about to go "meet a client" aka rent the new Batman
> 
> f'n pumped to finally see it


i still want to see it myself

nice client!

i felt like your avi yesterday!

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

> To racy Sarge?
> 
> I will delete it


Nope, bring more!!

----------


## Dpyle

> I dont know just yet
> 
> Your pressing your luck
> 
> These hippies are killing me


Just sell em some hemp protein and tell em to load it in the hookah.

----------


## RaginCajun

Damn, I missed some good whoring today!

On the road headin to Louisiana for my work Xmas party

Hope we hired some hotties!

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

> Nope, bring more!!


But wait til i get back i gotta go pretend i give a fvck about a customer real quick  :Smilie:

----------


## jasc

> Just sell em some hemp protein and tell em to load it in the hookah.


hahahahaha

----------


## jasc

> Damn, I missed some good whoring today!
> 
> On the road headin to Louisiana for my work Xmas party
> 
> Hope we hired some hotties!

----------


## jasc

> Damn, I missed some good whoring today!
> 
> On the road headin to Louisiana for my work Xmas party
> 
> Hope we hired some hotties!

----------


## AXx

> But wait til i get back i gotta go pretend i give a fvck about a customer real quick



lol ok

----------


## jasc



----------


## AXx



----------


## AXx

I love her more everyday

----------


## jasc



----------


## RaginCajun

> 


Ho, ho, ho!

Thanks, that's exactly what I'm looking for!

----------


## DanB

Im out

there is women in dublin that need to be harrassed

have fun

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

> I love her more everyday


Nice

----------


## AXx



----------


## AXx



----------


## AXx

^^^^^^
whoa!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Im out
> 
> there is women in dublin that need to be harrassed
> 
> have fun


Harass away my friend!

----------


## AXx

Hey RC congrats on winning the money brother

----------


## -Ender-

> 


the fukking eyes on this chick are 1 in 500,000.

----------


## -Ender-

she'd be evil sweet if she left her hair dark

----------


## -Ender-

and pick that piece of shit off her face

----------


## AXx

> she'd be evil sweet if she left her hair dark


I agree with all your statements

 :LOL:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Hey RC congrats on winning the money brother


Thanks bud you too!

----------


## alexISthrowed

I had sex while driving my car today. Oh my goodness.

----------


## alexISthrowed

Lunch today

----------


## alexISthrowed

I can eat sooooo much. Especially steak. I love steak.

----------


## alexISthrowed

I can eat vajayjay pot pie for hours always with a side of some grade a chocolate star.

----------


## alexISthrowed

I like nice vajays, like the ones that are all perfect and streamlined. Been with some chicks with the beef curtains. I don't like roast beef in my vagina pot pie.

----------


## alexISthrowed

It's Friday night, where am I? On the computer. But I guess I had sex well hauling ass down some country roads.

----------


## alexISthrowed

Whatcha nigs up to?

----------


## alexISthrowed

Where all my sexy whores at?

----------


## alexISthrowed

Teach me to fight dukkit

----------


## alexISthrowed

Little greenery. Friday night. Steroid .com

----------


## alexISthrowed

Time to throw in a lipper mmmm so healthy

----------


## alexISthrowed

Teach me how to dukkit

----------


## alexISthrowed

My girl won't let me stick my finger in her pooper. I shall do so anyways.

----------


## alexISthrowed

Im guessing my hairy butthole is probably the most repulsive thing ever, but girls buttholes are so clean and inviting looking.

----------


## alexISthrowed

Feels good to be pinning 3ccs errrrday again

----------


## gixxerboy1

> ...ive been told many a times that strippers and hookers are way cheaper than wives...


depends on the wife and the stripper  :Smilie: 
but what if your wife is a stripper? uh oh

----------


## kronik420

> depends on the wife and the stripper 
> but what if your wife is a stripper? uh oh


id go for a stripper as a GF, not wife tho.. then she can buy ME nice things  :Smilie: 

ok this weekend imma go hang out at a strip club..  :Wink: 

any tips?

----------


## gixxerboy1

> id go for a stripper as a GF, not wife tho.. then she can buy ME nice things 
> 
> ok this weekend imma go hang out at a strip club.. 
> 
> any tips?


i posted it many times.
hit on them like you would any other girl in a regular club. Never ask her for a dance. when she asks you for you one, say no, i'd like to hang and talk and just give her the $20 for the cost of a dance. If she is on stage just look her in the face. She eventually will really want to dance for you, hands at your side and again look her in the face.

----------


## kronik420

> i posted it many times.
> hit on them like you would any other girl in a regular club. Never ask her for a dance. when she asks you for you one, say no, i'd like to hang and talk and just give her the $20 for the cost of a dance. If she is on stage just look her in the face. She eventually will really want to dance for you, hands at your side and again look her in the face.


sounds like a plan, thanks  :Smilie:

----------


## wh1spa

> i posted it many times.
> hit on them like you would any other girl in a regular club. Never ask her for a dance. when she asks you for you one, say no, i'd like to hang and talk and just give her the $20 for the cost of a dance. If she is on stage just look her in the face. She eventually will really want to dance for you, hands at your side and again look her in the face.


Genius..

----------


## kronik420

i remember this one time i tried looking the stripper in the eyes, don't think she liked it, kept shoving her t!tts in my face lol  :Smilie:

----------


## wh1spa

> i remember this one time i tried looking the stripper in the eyes, don't think she liked it, kept shoving her t!tts in my face lol


Your not supposed to look at her like this

----------


## RaginCajun

I just got fvckin towed!!!!

$200 down the damn drain!

That was part of my gun, guess I will have buy cheaper than wanted

Hate tow trucks!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

And I have a parking ticket

I think they put the signs up after they towed me!

I guess I'm lucky I'm not on cycle or maybe I may have done something irrational!

Fvck

----------


## wh1spa

> I just got fvckin towed!!!!
> 
> $200 down the damn drain!
> 
> That was part of my gun, guess I will have buy cheaper than wanted
> 
> Hate tow trucks!!!!



lol dafuq. did you park in a tow zone?

----------


## Dukkit

> And I have a parking ticket
> 
> I think they put the signs up after they towed me!
> 
> I guess I'm lucky I'm not on cycle or maybe I may have done something irrational!
> 
> Fvck


We shall add it to our list of burning shit down!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> We shall add it to our list of burning shit down!!


def needs to be added!

----------


## jasc

> def needs to be added!


add my company to the list

An extended vacation would be great

----------


## AXx

Y'all just let me know so I can bring my gear(turnout pants and coat)

I don't wanna get burned while starting an arson fire that would very embarrasing

----------


## Dukkit

> Y'all just let me know so I can bring my gear(turnout pants and coat)
> 
> I don't wanna get burned while starting an arson fire that would very embarrasing


Bahah
Ironic, that would be (said in yoda voice)

----------


## AXx

Yeah 

Hey AXx how did you get burned 

"Oh that, oh it's nothing. I was just helping some buddies burn down their workplace, a insurance company and a student loan company , you know the normal stuff"

----------


## -Ender-

> add my company to the list
> 
> An extended vacation would be great


what does jasc do?

----------


## AXx

> what does jasc do?


He is the guy that keeps the male pornstars hard between sets. 

That's how we meet. 

He has a soft touch

----------


## -Ender-

throw a lit road flare from a safe distance.

----------


## AXx

> throw a lit road flare from a safe distance.


I don't have the best luck Ender

It's possible I would fvck that up

----------


## -Ender-

> He is the guy that keeps the male pornstars hard between sets. 
> 
> That's how we meet. 
> 
> He has a soft touch


does Admin know that Jasc is a fluffer? That'd be a great title.

----------


## AXx

> does Admin know that Jasc is a fluffer? That'd be a great title.


Not sure 

We could alert admin

AR's fluffer boy

----------


## RaginCajun

> does Admin know that Jasc is a fluffer? That'd be a great title.





> Not sure 
> 
> We could alert admin
> 
> AR's fluffer boy


hahahaha

----------


## -Ender-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsCE-...ature=youtu.be
@2:55 min

FLMFAO

----------


## AXx

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsCE-...ature=youtu.be
> @2:55 min
> 
> FLMFAO


That ass shot?

----------


## JP-MAN

fuking gross Ender....

what the hell did i just watch...

----------


## jasc

> He is the guy that keeps the male pornstars hard between sets.
> 
> That's how we meet.
> 
> He has a soft touch


it's called a Fluffer damnit!

and you're welcome

----------


## jasc

> does Admin know that Jasc is a fluffer? That'd be a great title.


beat me to it..

----------


## -Ender-

> That ass shot?





> fuking gross Ender....
> 
> what the hell did i just watch...


I saw this yesterday in the HTR forum. The thread was about these Testopel pellets. fuking awesome ain't it!?!! lol

----------


## Dukkit

The lady made nacho crusted baked chicken with a tomato and avocado salsa last night. 

It was so fukking good. 

Just had left overs. 

Have enough left for my next meal too.

----------


## AXx

> The lady made nacho crusted baked chicken with a tomato and avocado salsa last night.
> 
> It was so fukking good.
> 
> Just had left overs.
> 
> Have enough left for my next meal too.


That actually sounds amazing

----------


## -Ender-

pics or it didn't happen

----------


## -Ender-

lol at Jasc's custom title

----------


## Dukkit

Bahahhahah

Jasc.... can ya help me out bro?

Getting soft over here.

----------


## Dukkit

For you Ender

[ATTACH=CONFIG]130***[/ATTACH]

----------


## -Ender-

i meant pics of the lady cooking.
lol

----------


## AXx

OMG. 

Jasc??????

----------


## jasc

> lol at Jasc's custom title


bahahahahahaahaha

that was quick

----------


## AXx

> that was quick


That's why I had to give up porn as a profession.

----------


## jasc

> Bahahhahah
> 
> Jasc.... can ya help me out bro?
> 
> Getting soft over here.


gonna have to wait in line buddy

AXx and Ender have me pretty busy on set of their new film "Bareback Mountain"

----------


## -Ender-

your dick isn't brown Cal. it's totally covered in fur.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Oh whoring is what I do best. I taught Duk everything he knows. There wasnt much post whoring on this site until Mr. Pewn showed up. I wonder if there is still a useless off topic thread.


interesting..................

----------


## RaginCajun

> your dick isn't brown Cal. it's totally covered in fur.


takes one to know?

----------


## Dukkit

> dude wtf .... I cant believe this thread is still here.... 
> 
> 
> Keep up the good post whoring sir.


I cant believe youre still alive.

lol

----------


## Dukkit

> Oh whoring is what I do best. I taught Duk everything he knows. There wasnt much post whoring on this site until Mr. Pewn showed up. I wonder if there is still a useless off topic thread.


The postwhore thread is still around. 

We just use this one now.

----------


## Dukkit

> Oh whoring is what I do best. I taught Duk everything he knows. There wasnt much post whoring on this site until Mr. Pewn showed up. I wonder if there is still a useless off topic thread.


Well actually... 

if you look at our join dates.... I was here first. 

I just got locked up shortly after. 

And when I came back... you had started the whoring.

----------


## PEWN

> I cant believe youre still alive.
> 
> lol




Yep I am still alive... you remember when they banned me ? Well it took this long for the ban to lift. I checked probably once a year to see but out of no where it was lifted...

----------


## PEWN

> Well actually... 
> 
> if you look at our join dates.... I was here first. 
> 
> I just got locked up shortly after. 
> 
> And when I came back... you had started the whoring.



Actually i did notice that sir.... was not aware of you incarceration though but man we had some good times ...

----------


## calgarian

> your dick isn't brown Cal. it's totally covered in fur.


It was when you were sucking on it. lately got some much action all the fur got burnt by fraction.

----------


## jasc

Fvckers

fvckers

fvckers

missed you whores

----------


## jasc

this whole work thing sucks

been back for 2.5 hrs and need another vacation

thinking about becoming professionally unemployed

----------


## PEWN

Duk what ever happened to TaiBoxa ?

----------


## jasc

Hope everyone had a good holiday and had more self control than this guy

Ate enough sweets and drank enough alcohol to be upgraded to landwhale status

damn it feels good to be a gangsta

----------


## -Ender-

> Duk what ever happened to TaiBoxa ?


he was back around about a year ago. I think he's still running test at 2grams a week and being a smartass. lol

----------


## PEWN

> damn it feels good to be a gangsta



Real gangsta ass ni##as dont flex nutz cause gangsta a## n$gg$s know they got em.

----------


## PEWN

lol... it was tren at 2g a week and taking sleeping pills to go to bed... He used to have the funniest posts at around 2 am when he couldnt sleep.

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Yep I am still alive... you remember when they banned me ? Well it took this long for the ban to lift. I checked probably once a year to see but out of no where it was lifted...


Why did you get banned?

----------


## Dukkit

> Duk what ever happened to TaiBoxa ?


You got banned? 

Had no idea. 

And tai... (dont ban me admin) but I heard he got in some trouble. 
He did come back for a short while like last year under a new name but then went awol again.

----------


## PEWN

> Why did you get banned?



not sure if I can really talk about it, but it had something to do with knowing a little to much about some important people or who thought they were important and put them on blast...

----------


## Dukkit

> lol... it was tren at 2g a week and taking sleeping pills to go to bed... He used to have the funniest posts at around 2 am when he couldnt sleep.


He loved his tren .

----------


## PEWN

> You got banned? 
> 
> Had no idea. 
> 
> And tai... (dont ban me admin) but I heard he got in some trouble. 
> He did come back for a short while like last year under a new name but then went awol again.


 Thanks for your concern...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


Yeah I remember when he got in trouble by the law ? a while back during the whole operation raw deal. I was hoping he was till around ...

----------


## Dukkit

> Thanks for your concern... 
> 
> 
> Yeah I remember when he got in trouble by the law ? a while back during the whole operation raw deal. I was hoping he was till around ...


I think I was back in jail when you got banned. 

lol

----------


## Dukkit

Doesnt feel like friday to me. 

Oh listen to this...

the misses texted me this morning all upset cuz her car wouldnt start. 
So I ask if lights came on. Yes. So not the battery. 
Did it turn over. Yes. So not the starter. 
Does it have oil. Yes. So not locked up. 
Her Dad came over and checked it out.... it was out of gas. 

Bahahahahah

Shes lucky shes cute.

----------


## PEWN

> I think I was back in jail when you got banned. 
> 
> lol




well then stay out of jail... damn.... All those little boys you raped starting to come forward ?

----------


## PEWN

> Doesnt feel like friday to me. 
> 
> Oh listen to this...
> 
> the misses texted me this morning all upset cuz her car wouldnt start. 
> So I ask if lights came on. Yes. So not the battery. 
> Did it turn over. Yes. So not the starter. 
> Does it have oil. Yes. So not locked up. 
> Her Dad came over and checked it out.... it was out of gas. 
> ...



lol ... this happen eds more often than one might think...

----------


## Dukkit

> well then stay out of jail... damn.... All those little boys you raped starting to come forward ?


Im just paying them off now. 

Should be in the clear.

----------


## PEWN

good .. glad you wised up... i have been doing that for years...

----------


## Dukkit

So what you up to these days Pewn? 

Work? 

Cycling? 

School?

Woman?

----------


## Dukkit

I think I should get paid for all these guests that visit my thread. 

I mean a few of them have to eventually sign up. 

Unless theyre all cops and DEA. 

Fukkers.

----------


## PEWN

> So what you up to these days Pewn? 
> 
> Work? Still doing the same thing.
> 
> Cycling? Took some time off. Got fat. Then Dieted down. On cycle now. only 2 weeks in though. 
> 
> School? No school already graduated. Not like it helped but atleast I can say I am don.e 
> 
> Woman?




answered above.... 


what have you been up to.

----------


## RaginCajun

I'm still waiting on my $100 from this site

----------


## Dukkit

> answered above.... 
> 
> 
> what have you been up to.


Same job. 

Taken the last 5 months off from training. 
Trying to figure out if I have sleep apnea. 
Waiting to hear back from insurance for approval to get sleep study. 

Dating chick for past 2 years. 

Life is good.

----------


## PEWN

> Same job. 
> 
> Taken the last 5 months off from training. 
> Trying to figure out if I have sleep apnea. 
> Waiting to hear back from insurance for approval to get sleep study. 
> 
> Dating chick for past 2 years. 
> 
> Life is good.



well that sounds like good news... well except the apnea thing.... what makes you think you have it ?

----------


## Dukkit

> well that sounds like good news... well except the apnea thing.... what makes you think you have it ?


Everything. lol

I have all the signs of it. 

So went to sleep doctor for consultation and he says that more than likely I do. 

He wants to get a sleep study on me but insurance is being a bitch. 

Fukk America!

----------


## MickeyKnox

> I'm still waiting on my $100 from this site


I reinvested mine.  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> I reinvested mine.


i asked them if i could use it at the new clinic since i live in houston, but never heard back from him

----------


## MickeyKnox

> i asked them if i could use it at the new clinic since i live in houston, but never heard back from him


Ill bet you a nickle you'll be able to.  :Wink: 

58 guests..

----------


## Dukkit

Im still waiting on being made a staff member. 

Preferably one with no responsibilities. 

Hehehe

----------


## PEWN

> Everything. lol
> 
> I have all the signs of it. 
> 
> So went to sleep doctor for consultation and he says that more than likely I do. 
> 
> He wants to get a sleep study on me but insurance is being a bitch. 
> 
> Fukk America!




well I hope you get that taken care of man. .... hopefully sooner than later so you feel better.

----------


## PEWN

> Im still waiting on being made a staff member. 
> 
> Preferably one with no responsibilities. 
> 
> Hehehe




good luck... they made me a off topic mod for 3 days and then took it away... lol

----------


## RaginCajun

> That I was harassing him.


the fuzz should have given him a ticket for wreckless driving and being a puss!

----------


## Dukkit

> the fuzz should have given him a ticket for wreckless driving and being a puss!


The cop told me to just stay calm next time. 

I told him I did... or the guy would be in the hospital. 

The cop chuckled.

----------


## RaginCajun

> The cop told me to just stay calm next time. 
> 
> I told him I did... or the guy would be in the hospital. 
> 
> The cop chuckled.


hahaha!

did you hit the gym yet this year?

----------


## -Ender-

> The cop told me to just stay calm next time. 
> 
> I told him I did... or the guy would be in the hospital. 
> 
> The cop chuckled.


added some tren to your trt perhaps?

----------


## Dpyle

New year new gym! Saved 10 bucks a month and not locked in a contract.

----------


## kronik420

> New year new gym! Saved 10 bucks a month and not locked in a contract.


i saved 30$ a month by downgrading from the executive membership to the normal one.

the lock on the door to the executive lounge (there's a little fridge in there that i put my shake in it for after my workout) is broken anyways..

i may have broken the lock lol...  :Smilie:

----------


## wh1spa

> i saved 30$ a month by downgrading from the executive membership to the normal one.
> 
> the lock on the door to the executive lounge (there's a little fridge in there that i put my shake in it for after my workout) is broken anyways..
> 
> i may have broken the lock lol...


Atleast we dont have to burn the gym down.....  :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## gixxerboy1

i think i some how became a pimp

----------


## RA

You always were but wtf is up with the commy flag???





> i think i some how became a pimp

----------


## RA

You meant the female midget right??  :LOL:  Stop picking on the less fortunate you damn bully. lol




> The cop told me to just stay calm next time. 
> 
> I told him I did... or the guy would be in the hospital. 
> 
> The cop chuckled.

----------


## Nicotine

cleaning up the diet = farting like mad.

----------


## alexISthrowed

> no. I banged girls in the parents house, thats worse.


Well she goes to school and still lives at home so her mom was there also, but her rooms way far away.

----------


## alexISthrowed

My girlfriends favorite movie is how to lose a guy in 10 days. Being the great bf I am I ordered it for her and agreed to watch it with her. 10 mins in slip a finger in, 20 mins in going at it like rabbits. Crisis averted.

----------


## alexISthrowed

> cleaning up the diet = farting like mad.


Good to see your gay ass around here! How have ya been man? How are the dogs?

----------


## kronik420

anyone used concentrex labs before?



??

----------


## alexISthrowed

> anyone used concentrex labs before?
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=131653"/>
> 
> ??


Never heard of them.

----------


## Nicotine

> Good to see your gay ass around here! How have ya been man? How are the dogs?


Between school and work doing 16hrs a day no breaks. Insane. 

Dogs are good. Found out Wally, the middle one, has lupis.

----------


## alexISthrowed

> Between school and work doing 16hrs a day no breaks. Insane.
> 
> Dogs are good. Found out Wally, the middle one, has lupis.


Your a busy guy! I'm sorry to hear that man, we just lost one of our dogs to bone cancer a few months back.

----------


## Dukkit

Gotta poop

----------


## PEWN

sup every body.

----------


## -Ender-

> anyone used concentrex labs before?
> 
> 
> 
> ??


cool label. Never heard of them

----------


## -Ender-

> You always were but wtf is up with the commy flag???


это пиздец русский пизда!

----------


## RaginCajun

morning douche canoes!

i don't feel like working today

67 guests, wanna pull my finger

----------


## Tron3219

Douche canoes.....

Lmao

----------


## Dukkit

Just had sausage egg and cheese biscuit. 

Hmmm.

----------


## RaginCajun

i just had two breakfast tacos, bacon, egg, cheese, and fresh salsa (made from a real live mexican!)

and now getting all hopped up on diet mtn dew!

i think i need some TEST!

----------


## bikeral

Morning PW's



egg whites and potatoes with black coffee

----------


## bikeral

Сейчас киска?

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

Que pasa gringos. Stimulants and off to gym!

Al what's with the new avi, you relapse on your diet haha?  :Smilie:

----------


## jasc

Mornin sluts

good to see ya back Al

that bulk's workin for ya

----------


## bikeral

> Que pasa gringos. Stimulants and off to gym!
> 
> Al what's with the new avi, you relapse on your diet haha?



I'm bulking bro. Have fun in the gym.

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

> Сейчас киска?


شلتخغضيتحتبنصفهباتبايايي !!

----------


## jasc

> i just had two breakfast tacos, bacon, egg, cheese, and fresh salsa (made from a real live mexican!)





> Just had sausage egg and cheese biscuit.
> 
> Hmmm.


lucky fvckers... those both sound amazing

can I interest you in a trade? I have chicken/rice. Tastes like heaven

----------


## bikeral

> Mornin sluts
> 
> good to see ya back Al
> 
> that bulk's workin for ya


Arms are back up to 18 inches. Waist is back up to a macho 48 inches!

----------


## bikeral

> شلتخغضيتحتبنصفهباتبايايي !!


You got me. Google translate can't figure this one out.

----------


## RaginCajun

> lucky fvckers... those both sound amazing
> 
> can I interest you in a trade? I have chicken/rice. Tastes like heaven


Sure, I'll trade 

But I am going to need something else to go along with that cuz it just wouldn't be a fair trade straight up

Test will be suffice!

----------


## jasc

> Arms are back up to 18 inches. Waist is back up to a macho 48 inches!


Arms n Chest

only 2 body parts that matter

----------


## jasc

> Sure, I'll trade
> 
> But I am going to need something else to go along with that cuz it just wouldn't be a fair trade straight up
> 
> Test will be suffice!


Deal, but I'll need some NYC with it to burn off those extra cals

----------


## RaginCajun

> Deal, but I'll need some NYC with it to burn off those extra cals


consider it done!

----------


## gixxerboy1

> You always were but wtf is up with the commy flag???


The hot russian girl in front of it.

I mean literally. I have a couple go to girls at work that i know can make bank and will take care of me for hooking them up with a guy that has money.
Apparently one girl partied after work with the guy. She came in the next day and threw me some cash for sending her to him in the club

----------


## austinite

> Not a damn thing. 
> 
> Life is quiet, simple and boring. 
> 
> Just the way I like it. 
> 
> You?


Same here. Life is back to normal now. Looking for my Next Ex.

----------


## -Ender-

> Same here. Life is back to normal now. Looking for my Next Ex.


how's the primo/everything cycle going?

----------


## austinite

^ good thanks. Just posted an update.

----------


## -Ender-

> ^ good thanks. Just posted an update.


well shit! I will go check it out.

----------


## Dukkit

Worked some more on the display case Im making for my mom. 

I think I may scrape it and start over. 

Not happy with the direction its going. 

Either that or Im gonna have to put a lot more elbow grease into to it, to make it how Im picturing it.

----------


## kronik420

meeting up with the ex for a booty call tomorrow 

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RaginCajun

morning whore bags!

my neck hurts, strained something yesterday doing pushups of all things!

off day

----------


## -Ender-

i adopted another dog this weekend. he's awesome. I will post a pic.

----------


## RaginCajun

> i adopted another dog this weekend. he's awesome. I will post a pic.


sweet!

----------


## Dukkit

> i adopted another dog this weekend. he's awesome. I will post a pic.


Hell yeah. 

Post up bro!

----------


## RaginCajun

i think i have some bunk T3

i have been taking it for about 2 months and notice no difference what so ever at 100mcg

dammit!!!!!!!!

----------


## alexISthrowed

> i think i have some bunk T3
> 
> i have been taking it for about 2 months and notice no difference what so ever at 100mcg
> 
> dammit!!!!!!!!


Yeah at 100mcg you should be feeling it.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Yeah at 100mcg you should be feeling it.


thats what i was thinking, i should feel something

----------


## jasc

Popped a viagra this weekend

went two-pump chump style

felt like I was 15 again

----------


## Dukkit

I am fat.




That is all.

----------


## Soar

> I am fat.
> 
> That is all.


I am getting fat..

----------


## Dukkit

Morning cokk fukkers

----------


## -Ender-

morning chode smoker

----------


## Dukkit

I finally got a flat screen computer monitor at work. 

Had to bring my own from home. 

lol. 

Had a HUGE old one that I couldnt turn off or it wouldnt turn back on.

----------


## RaginCajun

Morning whore mongers!

My neck is still jacked up

Took a muscle relaxer yesterday, still didn't help

----------


## bikeral

Morning monkeys

----------


## Dukkit

Warehouse is cold today. 

But I got hot tea. 

Its all good.

----------


## Dukkit

Hello,

yes,

Id like a big mac please.

No pickles.

Uh yeah, with cheese.

And can I get a vanilla milkshake. 

Medium. 

Okay. 

Thanks.

----------


## RaginCajun

it might get up to 70 here in houston

looks like i will prob be doing a test prop cycle in the coming months

need to go get some BW done first

----------


## Dukkit

Its like 20 degrees here with windchill. 

Supposed to get down to 12 tonight or something.

----------


## -Ender-

Its fukking 6 here. was 1. supposed to get up to 12. with the wind it's probably -53

----------


## Dukkit

> Its fukking 6 here. was 1. supposed to get up to 12. with the wind it's probably -53


Up for some skinny dipping?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Its fukking 6 here. was 1. supposed to get up to 12. with the wind it's probably -53


Fvck dat!

----------


## jasc

> Its fukking 6 here. was 1. supposed to get up to 12. with the wind it's probably -53


damn!

You need to move to the tropical side. We were sitting at a sunny 8 degrees this AM

----------


## -Ender-

> Up for some skinny dipping?


Copenhagen? I love fresh cope

----------


## jasc

> Up for some skinny dipping?


I wanna skinny dip!

I can blame the small balls on Test and the lack of length on shrinkage!

Perfect plan

----------


## -Ender-

> damn!
> 
> You need to move to the tropical side. We were sitting at a sunny 8 degrees this AM


I am jealous. you south of 70?

----------


## RaginCajun

> I wanna skinny dip!
> 
> I can blame the small balls on Test and the lack of length on shrinkage!
> 
> Perfect plan


Like a grub worm in a turtle neck!

----------


## jasc

> I am jealous. you south of 70?


just north of it

----------


## Dukkit

Got my android phone rooted. 

Overclocked the CPU. 

But its not letting me download any new ROMS.

They keep just stopping at some point during the download.

----------


## jasc

> Like a grub worm in a turtle neck!


hahahahaha

----------


## jasc

> Got android rooted.
> 
> Overclocked the CPU.
> 
> But its not letting me download any new ROMS.
> 
> They keep just stopping at some point during the download.


What Rom you lookin at?

I'm running Cyanogen Mod 7 on my Galaxy S

works like a charm

----------


## RaginCajun

my font has changed when using the PC?

----------


## Dukkit

> What Rom you lookin at?
> 
> I'm running Cyanogen Mod 7 on my Galaxy S
> 
> works like a charm


Clockwork mod 9
Ill look up cyanogen

----------


## -Ender-

> just north of it


yankee

----------


## MickeyKnox

> im walking with a limp now lol..
> 
> right quad is sore
> 
> i think 2.5 ml into virgin muscle was a bit much...


Precisely why i dont pin quads. 




> Just got back from sleep doc.
> 
> Its not apnea. 
> 
> He wants me to get tested for Lymes Disease though. 
> 
> *I show symptoms of that.*


Homosexual tendencies? 

(ha just kidding bro. whatever it is, i wish you the best!)

----------


## Dukkit

> Precisely why i dont pin quads. 
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexual tendencies? 
> 
> (ha just kidding bro. whatever it is, i wish you the best!)


No I will not make out with you!!!!

----------


## bikeral

Mickey is hanging with the ho's today.

----------


## MickeyKnox

> No I will not make out with you!!!!


Haha! 




> Mickey is hanging with the ho's today.


Ive been away and wanted to check out what kind of mess you guys were into..lol

----------


## Dukkit

I just napped.

Shhh..

----------


## Misery13

Afternoon all...

----------


## Soar

Top a the Mornin! Lol

----------


## Misery13

I need more motivation

----------


## Dukkit

You and I both Misery.

----------


## MickeyKnox

Evening gents. 

Get this, for the very first time in my life i had a couple of homemade authentic Cannolis! One was chocolate and one was vanilla. I cant stop thinking about them now! Im freaking out trying to find a place that sells them near me! OMG they are soooo delicious!!! Hahaha! 

Heeeeeeelp!!!

----------


## MickeyKnox

Im now watching a YouTube video on how to make the filling! Im helpless!

----------


## Sick_beard

I thought dukkit's occupation read "whorehouse manager" lol

----------


## RaginCajun

> I thought dukkit's occupation read "whorehouse manager" lol


Be careful what you read

----------


## Dukkit

> I thought dukkit's occupation read "whorehouse manager" lol



You read between the lines. Atta boy! lol

----------


## kronik420

day 2 of cycle

can't walk

lol..

----------


## -Ender-

> You and I both Misery.


try the noopept

----------


## Dukkit

> try the noopept


I prefer bath salts

----------


## -Ender-

I'd rather shower

----------


## -Ender-

Hammond's pretzels and Hippie ring bologna

----------


## Dukkit

Chocolate starfish

----------


## bikeral

I could set this place on fire.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I could set this place on fire.


add it to the ever growing list!

----------


## Dukkit

You wanna set my whore house on fire?

Thats rude.

----------


## bikeral

No cardio this morning. I'm grumpy.

Having coffee. That should help.

----------


## bikeral

Is it too early to drink?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Is it too early to drink?


the mailman passed here already so its good.

plus, you are an hour ahead of me!

----------


## -Ender-

reported

----------


## bikeral

What time is it in Chaos?

----------


## bikeral

> the mailman passed here already so its good.
> 
> plus, you are an hour ahead of me!



I believe its 4:30PM in the UK. I should be OK.

----------


## RaginCajun

i did hot yoga last night

i was dripping wet!

i wanted to get into some of the wet spots that was in the room with me

i need yoga for the yoga, i am sore as hell!

----------


## RaginCajun

> I believe its 4:30PM in the UK. I should be OK.


yup and austraila is further than that and so is china!

all good!

----------


## -Ender-

> What time is it in Chaos?


we drink when the previous buzz starts to wear off. no need for a watch. time is just an obsevation of pain.

----------


## Dukkit

> i did hot yoga last night
> 
> i was dripping wet!
> 
> i wanted to get into some of the wet spots that was in the room with me
> 
> i need yoga for the yoga, i am sore as hell!


I wanna do hot yoga now.

----------


## -Ender-

hot yogurt, shootin ropes

----------


## RaginCajun

> I wanna do hot yoga now.


it was great and actually a real good workout

my eyes were hurting when i left and are sore today!




> hot yogurt, shootin ropes


that's just funny right there

shit fire and string beans!

----------


## Dukkit

Just had some greek yogurt actually.

key lime pie flavor.

----------


## jasc

Mornin whores

----------


## Dukkit

Jasc!

Jasc!

Jasc!

----------


## jasc

> Jasc!
> 
> Jasc!
> 
> Jasc!


Chanting when I come in to the room! Love it

You always know how to make a whore feel welcome

----------


## jasc

Read through a majority of that bathroom thread..

Good sh*t

Too bad it already ran it's course, looked like fun

----------


## Dukkit

> lookin for a skipper on the canoe
> 
> you in?


Im your man!

----------


## jasc

> Im your man!


Climb aboard brotha!

This canoe's headed down to mardi gras

Got the back packed with hundreds of beads, couple HG's of Jameson, a mini-keg, various rec "supplements", and a bottle of chloroform.

----------


## Dukkit

> Climb aboard brotha!
> 
> This canoe's headed down to mardi gras
> 
> Got the back packed with hundreds of beads, couple HG's of Jameson, a mini-keg, various rec "supplements", and a bottle of chloroform.


Ohh my kind of party. 

Wait... no duck tape?

----------


## Dukkit

> Climb aboard brotha!
> 
> This canoe's headed down to mardi gras
> 
> Got the back packed with hundreds of beads, couple HG's of Jameson, a mini-keg, various rec "supplements", and a bottle of chloroform.


Ohh my kind of party. 

Wait... no duck tape?

----------


## alexISthrowed

> Where you located?


West side of Michigan, not too far from the lake.

----------


## bikeral

> Take me with you!


Bet its warm in west palm beach.

----------


## Dukkit

> West side of Michigan, not too far from the lake.


Oh yeah. Thats a great place for snow. lol



> Bet its warm in west palm beach.


Im sure it is.

----------


## alexISthrowed

> move down south then you can be a lucky sob!
> 
> its gorgeous today, bout 60 right now with a light breeze
> 
> fvck all that snow


I'd love to but I'm stuck here for life. I work for my dad and will take over the company so my careers kinda set in stone. I don't work all winter so I'd like a condo in south Florida for the winter though. Hopefully in the next 5-6 years.

----------


## alexISthrowed

> Oh yeah. Thats a great place for snow. lol
> 
> Im sure it is.


Last few winters have been mild. I remember as a kid a foot of snow and 10+ snow days a year were the norm. The last 2 winters have been nothing.

----------


## Dukkit

Been mild here the past few winters as well.

----------


## -Ender-

i was kid before they even had snow in michigan.

----------


## alexISthrowed

> Been mild here the past few winters as well.


Where you from again? Philly or something?

----------


## alexISthrowed

> i was kid before they even had snow in michigan.


Back when it was covered by an ocean?

----------


## Dukkit

> Where you from again? Philly or something?


yeah

----------


## jasc

> Ohh my kind of party.
> 
> Wait... no duck tape?


Duck tape won't be necessary

Chloroform is more effective

----------


## Dukkit

This forum is tripping yo.

I dont get anymore email notifications when some replies to a thread I have subscribed to.

----------


## RaginCajun

> you know everyone pees in pools right? 
> 
> lol
> 
> a half day would be awesome


yes, exactly why i drank it. pisswater labs, remember!

my project manager (my bud from hometown) strolled in about 10:30 all cotton eyed!

i dont think he will mind if i leave half day since i am heading to mardi gras. he understands

----------


## alexISthrowed

When my crew cab, long bed, ford f-350 with a 7.3 diesel is getting stuck you know the roads are bad! Lol

----------


## alexISthrowed

My dads truck was stuck where he parked and I just got done pushing him out. He's in a dodge 3500 dually lol!

----------


## jasc

> yes, exactly why i drank it. pisswater labs, remember!


hahahahahahaha

----------


## -Ender-

> When my crew cab, long bed, ford f-350 with a 7.3 diesel is getting stuck you know the roads are bad! Lol





> My dads truck was stuck where he parked and I just got done pushing him out. He's in a dodge 3500 dually lol!


farmer

----------


## jasc

The eagle has cleared

half naked women shall soon flood this thread

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> The eagle has cleared
> 
> half naked women shall soon flood this thread


^^^  :Welcome:

----------


## alexISthrowed

> farmer


Construction!

----------


## wh1spa

sup?

Spent 5 hours riding around the city last night, got home, only 3 hours sleep. and im back at work.

fml

----------


## bikeral

> The eagle has cleared
> 
> half naked women shall soon flood this thread


bring it on

----------


## jasc

> ^^^


Did I say half naked? I meant intellectually advanced  :Smilie:

----------


## jasc

> bring it on


I could use a partner

You game?

Goal will be 200 pics in 1 day

official date TBD

----------


## bikeral

Lets do it.

Make sure its a work day so I can do it on the clock  :Wink:

----------


## bikeral

recruit the rest of the regular whores to help out.

BTW where has Axx been?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Did I say half naked? I meant intellectually advanced


that be me too! hahahahaha

----------


## bikeral

GGR what are you doing slumming in the whorehouse?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> GGR what are you doing slumming in the whorehouse?


another member called me a whore earlier this week so thought i check it out and post up a new avi.....i am serious about the OP...he wasn't very nice.....

----------


## jasc

> Lets do it.
> 
> Make sure its a work day so I can do it on the clock


that's the only time I whore my brotha

no worries there

----------


## jasc

> recruit the rest of the regular whores to help out.
> 
> BTW where has Axx been?


He's been busy

I'll recruit him via text

----------


## jasc

> that be me too! hahahahaha


brains and beauty..

great combo

----------


## bikeral

> another member called me a whore earlier this week so thought i check it out and post up a new avi.....i am serious about the OP...he wasn't very nice.....


I hope he was beat up and hung.

Sorry to hear that. Although for the most part people are respectful here, just like in real life there are always going to be jackasses.

Glad you are not letting it get to you.

----------


## bikeral

> that's the only time I whore my brotha
> 
> no worries there


Great bro, keep me posted and have a great weekend. Getting ready to leave work soon.

----------


## jasc

> Great bro, keep me posted and have a great weekend. Getting ready to leave work soon.


Same to you buddy. Later

----------


## wh1spa



----------


## RaginCajun

> Hernia?





> feels like it


youch!

----------


## Dukkit

Laundry night tonight. 


Viva la Mexico!!!!

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Laundry night tonight. 
> 
> 
> Viva la Mexico!!!!


What part of Mex are traveling to? A number of years ago I backpacked through the state of Quintana Roo and up through the Mayan Riviera. What a blast! I met so many crazy people it was hilarious. And the beautiful Spanish women i spent time with are forever burned into my mind.

----------


## Dukkit

> What part of Mex are traveling to? A number of years ago I backpacked through the state of Quintana Roo and up through the Mayan Riviera. What a blast! I met so many crazy people it was hilarious. And the beautiful Spanish women i spent time with are forever burned into my mind.


Hahaha

Im not going to Mexico. 

Im going to the laundromat that is full of Mexicans. 

Hahahah

----------


## Dukkit

Im getting high off paint fumes. 

Its too damn cold to open the garage doors at work though.

----------


## Dpyle

> Im getting high off paint fumes.
> 
> Its too damn cold to open the garage doors at work though.


What are you complaining about, some people pay money for what you're getting paid to do.

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Hahaha
> 
> Im not going to Mexico. 
> 
> Im going to the laundromat that is full of Mexicans. 
> 
> Hahahah


Ahhhh ok haha. We dont have any Mex folks around these parts...too cold.  :Smilie:

----------


## Lunk1

> Ahhhh ok haha. We dont have any Mex folks around these parts...too cold.


Would you like some??? They love to drive around as soon as it snows in their lowered 2 wheel drive trucks with big bald tires...I will ship them FOC

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Would you like some??? They love to drive around as soon as it snows in their lowered 2 wheel drive trucks with big bald tires...I will ship them FOC


They wouldn't like it here. Those lowered trucks would get stuck on every side street in the winter.  :Smilie:

----------


## Lunk1

> They wouldn't like it here. Those lowered trucks would get stuck on every side street in the winter.


They do here to and they dont care...every snow fall they come out of the woodwork and have to try it lol! Since many are migrant workers, many are seeing snow for the first time lol!

----------


## MickeyKnox

> They do here to and they dont care...every snow fall they come out of the woodwork and have to try it lol! Since many are migrant workers, many are seeing snow for the first time lol!


Funny, every year WE see a similar adaptation of this (sports cars)...but they're Canadian! lol

----------


## Dukkit

just pooped

----------


## kronik420

> just pooped


same...

----------


## Dukkit

Finally watching the new Walking Dead. 

Well last weeks episode.

----------


## austinite

If I hear one more damn baby crying... I'm getting a vasectomy.

----------


## Dukkit

Goodnight my sweet whores.

----------


## MickeyKnox

> just pooped


Who poops in the evening?? That's just wrong.

----------


## AD

i just remembered. Dukk used to be a judge too right? but kinda resigned even before the comp really got underway. managed to escape the little mess we have now. smart move?

----------


## austinite

> i just remembered. Dukk used to be a judge too right? but kinda resigned even before the comp really got underway. managed to escape the little mess we have now. smart move?


Very smart move. Where is that thread anyway?

----------


## AD

> Very smart move. Where is that thread anyway?


the first comp thread? pumpkin?

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Very smart move. Where is that thread anyway?


http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...s#.USMv7fIUX0E

----------


## austinite

> the first comp thread? pumpkin?


The one where dukkit withdrew from the judge panel.

----------


## MickeyKnox

> The one where dukkit withdrew from the judge panel.


Oh sorry, I misunderstood. My bad..

----------


## austinite

> Oh sorry, I misunderstood. My bad..


Come on link master. You can do it!

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Come on link master. You can do it!


Dukkit is an old guy (seniority wise). He's before my time on here, and so is this elusive thread we're looking for..lol

----------


## AD

> Dukkit is an old guy (seniority wise). He's before my time on here, and so is this elusive thread we're looking for..lol


its not that old, i think its around sept last year.

----------


## AD

and definitely before 22nd Oct. cos i found a thread date 22oct and Vett has already taken Dukk's place.

----------


## austinite

> and definitely before 22nd Oct. cos i found a thread date 22oct and Vett has already taken Dukk's place.


I wonder if it got deleted for some reason. Tensions seemed to be rising towards the end of that thread.

----------


## AD

> I wonder if it got deleted for some reason. Tensions seemed to be rising towards the end of that thread.


i dont think so. still looking. might be named something like "first ever BB thread"...

----------


## MickeyKnox

> its not that old, i think its around sept last year.





> i dont think so. still looking. might be named something like "first ever BB thread"...


Ahh Ok. Let me know if you dig it up AD. For some reason its not ringing any bells.

----------


## gixxerboy1

Im at work.and bored

----------


## MickeyKnox

What time is it where you are Gixx? Must be late?

----------


## gixxerboy1

4am, im still at work

----------


## austinite

> 4am, im still at work


3 am.. have to work in 5 hours. Argh! Get some rest today gixx!

----------


## kronik420

5pm

off to the casino  :Smilie:

----------


## gixxerboy1

> 3 am.. have to work in 5 hours. Argh! Get some rest today gixx!


I dont sleep much on nights i work. I get to bed around 7 but still get up at 10

----------


## gixxerboy1

> 5pm
> 
> off to the casino


Put it all on red and hit on 19

----------


## kronik420

> Put it all on red and hit on 19


and stay on 7

----------


## gixxerboy1

> and stay on 7


Ahh i see you know how to play the odds

----------


## MickeyKnox

> and stay on 7


Double down with 3's.

----------


## Dukkit

I offered him some solid advice. 

Im so helpful.

----------


## -Ender-

> I offered him some solid advice. 
> 
> Im so helpful.


You might hookup! who knows! haha

----------


## -Ender-

actually,.....when was the last time that you posted somewhere other than in here?? lol

Did it feel funny?

----------


## Dukkit

> actually,.....when was the last time that you posted somewhere other than in here?? lol
> 
> Did it feel funny?


I had a sort of anxious feeling. 

But it didnt last long. 

Im a big boy.

----------


## bikeral

Who is getting donkey punched?

----------


## MickeyKnox

> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...hagen-DANEMARK


Oh gawd. I knew this was just a matter of time given the recent activity in the lounge.  :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## Dukkit

> Who is getting donkey punched?


Anyone I can get my hands on!!

----------


## Hunter

> Oh gawd. I knew this was just a matter of time given the recent activity in the lounge.


I agree, mickey

----------


## RaginCajun

is it friday yet?

----------


## Hunter

I am off till next thursday, ice fishing all day fri, sat, sun.

----------


## Dpyle

After posting photos of himself driving the race car with Richard petty yesterday the kid rock show tonight was canceled due to him being sick. 

I'm thinking OD?

----------


## jasc

> After posting photos of himself driving the race car with Richard petty yesterday the kid rock show tonight was canceled due to him being sick.
> 
> I'm thinking OD?


Driving a race car with Richard Petty would be cool.

Driving a race car with Richard Petty while on shrooms would be even cooler.

 :Smilie:

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Driving a race car with Richard Petty would be cool.
> 
> Driving a race car with Richard Petty while on shrooms would be even cooler.


Driving a race car with Richard Petty while on shrooms *at night* in town would be coolest.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Driving a race car with Richard Petty would be cool.
> 
> Driving a race car with Richard Petty while on shrooms would be even cooler.


i like to go fast!

----------


## Dukkit

Started painting the gas tank and head light fairing tonight. 

Went with matte black. 

With accent the bright orange tail and fender well. 

I hope.

----------


## austinite

I wanna go for a bike ride with dukkit but I'm grounded  :Frown:

----------


## MickeyKnox

> I wanna go for a bike ride with dukkit but *I'm grounded*


Huh? Inquiring minds want to know. What's the gig bro?

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Started painting the gas tank and head light fairing tonight. 
> 
> Went with matte black. 
> 
> With accent the bright orange tail and fender well. 
> 
> I hope.


Matte black always looks tough.  :Wink:

----------


## Dukkit

> I wanna go for a bike ride with dukkit but I'm grounded


You better man up and get ungrounded!!!

----------


## Dukkit

Its so lonely in here. 

Think Ill go poop.

----------


## -Ender-

morning hoes.

Make sure you light a match Dukkit.

----------


## jasc

Mornin whores

Happy Friday Eve

----------


## austinite

I think I'll buy my ex a plunger. She likes bringing up old shit.

----------


## jasc

Can't wait for St Patty's Day

Picked up some Jameson last night

Came in a "gift set" with Seagrams Ginger Ale

Why would anyone want to ruin such a whiskey with that sh*t?

----------


## jasc

Just found out there's a firing range opening 5 min from my house

I'm pumped!

Currently the closest range is a good half hr away

----------


## MickeyKnox

There once was whore named Dukkit,

Whose attitude was always, 'fuk it.'

He said with a smile,

If i could ride for awhile,

I would ride my new bike to Nantucket.  :Smilie:

----------


## Dukkit

Hmm Jameson. 

Austin...thats all ex's are good for. Bringing up shit. 

And Hi ENDER!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Dukkit

> There once was whore named Dukkit,
> 
> Whose attitude was always, 'fuk it.'
> 
> He said with a smile,
> 
> If i could ride for awhile,
> 
> I would ride my new bike to Nantucket.


*slow clap*
 :Asskiss:

----------


## MickeyKnox

You mean *golf clap? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP6v4T3VT7I

----------


## Dukkit

That would work too

----------


## RaginCajun

morning wank slaps

i am burried in work

which is both good and bad

----------


## Dukkit

> morning wank slaps
> 
> i am burried in work
> 
> which is both good and bad


Stay thirsty my friend.

----------


## -Ender-

> Hmm Jameson. 
> 
> Austin...thats all ex's are good for. Bringing up shit. 
> 
> And Hi ENDER!!!


oxoxox!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Stay thirsty my friend.


it is thirsty thursday!

and the new chick was acting weird last night, told me to leave her alone? 

i think she is just playin, especially after all i have done for her lately

----------


## -Ender-

sore or ragging?

----------


## Dukkit

> it is thirsty thursday!
> 
> and the new chick was acting weird last night, told me to leave her alone? 
> 
> i think she is just playin, especially after all i have done for her lately


Shes moved on. 

Time to start sniffing out new tail bro.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Shes moved on. 
> 
> Time to start sniffing out new tail bro.


too early for that, haven't been with her long. 

she just showed me where her spare key was yesterday! hahahaha

----------


## -Ender-

seems like it would be a good time to try to introduce a third person into bedroom activity. Might spice the relationship up a bit and rekindle stale feelings.

Or there is always couples therapy.

----------


## RaginCajun

> seems like it would be a good time to try to introduce a third person into bedroom activity. Might spice the relationship up a bit and rekindle stale feelings.
> 
> Or there is always couples therapy.


hahahaha, i like it!

the threesome idea!

----------


## Dukkit

Bike is fukked.

Was moving it around and front tire rubs on radiator. 

So either forks are bent, trees are bent, radiator is bent, or frame is fukked. 

Hopefully its not the frame. 

Gotta get her more apart and see what turns up.

----------


## jasc



----------


## jasc



----------


## jasc



----------


## Dukkit

It puts the lotion on the skin

----------


## jasc

Or else it gets the hose again

----------


## RaginCajun

well guys, looked like i ****ed some shit up at work 6 months ago. not all my fault but i am willing to take the blame

over paid someone by about 10,000! 

i really hope i don't get fired over this!

FML!

i did not need all this extra stress right now as i am stressed enough as it is!

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Or else it gets the hose again


The girl in the 2nd pic would get the hose repeatedly, with or without lotion

----------


## Dukkit

RC... heres my advice....

DENY

DENY

DENY!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> RC... heres my advice....
> 
> DENY
> 
> DENY
> 
> DENY!!!


i wish i could!

can't deny it cuz my name is attached to it!

i told my boss but have not heard back from him yet. 

just hoping i still have my job monday!

----------


## Dukkit

Well goodluck bro!

If you get fired.


We will add your work to the burn list.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Well goodluck bro!
> 
> If you get fired.
> 
> 
> We will add your work to the burn list.


i don't think i will get fired but it is a mistake that could have been avoided

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> i don't think i will get fired but it is a mistake that could have been avoided


I don't normally come into this ho house but I saw your posts and wish this turns out well for you!

----------


## -Ender-

Pale red heads coming right up.....

----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## Knockout_Power

> Pale red heads coming right up.....


So pale I had to squint to find her underwear... Still not a fan of reds



[/QUOTE]

----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## jasc

Ahhhh!!

My eyes!

It's too bright in here!

----------


## jasc



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## jasc

Google's back!

----------


## -Ender-



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## Dukkit

Super sexy super heroes

----------


## bikeral

Duk what's cracking? No updates on the bike.

----------


## Dukkit

> Duk what's cracking? No updates on the bike.


Nothing to update.

Frames bent. 

Its just a paper weight now.

----------


## bikeral

Don't let it get ya down. The good news is... This thread broke 80K posts!

----------


## RaginCajun

I could use a shot right about now!

Stuff in traffic!

Tards got into a wreck

----------


## Dukkit

This thread is the only piece of happiness I have left. 


Bahahaha

----------


## Dukkit

61,870 posts mutha fukka's!!!

----------


## jasc

Whores

whores

whores

missed you guys

I've actually been working..

shitty feeling

----------


## jasc

> I could use a shot right about now!
> 
> Stuff in traffic!
> 
> Tards got into a wreck


come on over

after the gym I'm pickin up some Bailey's n Guinness

while the gf sips wine

this guy will be drinkin Irish Car Bombs!

best shot ever created

----------


## RaginCajun

> come on over
> 
> after the gym I'm pickin up some Bailey's n Guinness
> 
> while the gf sips wine
> 
> this guy will be drinkin Irish Car Bombs!
> 
> best shot ever created


What's the occasion?

Thursday? Or pre St. Patty's day?

Send over the helicopter

----------


## bikeral

> come on over
> 
> after the gym I'm pickin up some Bailey's n Guinness
> 
> while the gf sips wine
> 
> this guy will be drinkin Irish Car Bombs!
> 
> best shot ever created


can I come?

I need to debauch.

I'm all bauched up.

----------


## jasc

> What's the occasion?
> 
> Thursday? Or pre St. Patty's day?
> 
> Send over the helicopter


both

it's on the way

should I have them land mid-highway?

----------


## jasc

> can I come?
> 
> I need to debauch.
> 
> I'm all bauched up.


Door's always open for ya

I'll have a shot waiting

----------


## bikeral

> Door's always open for ya
> 
> I'll have a shot waiting


Sounds real good.

I am in.

----------


## bikeral

Boss just asked me to go talk about some crap.

At 4:35PM? Are you kidding me?

I have 20 mins of whoring then I'm out.

----------


## MickeyKnox

"Read Marcus Aurelius. Of each particular thing ask: what is it in itself? What is its nature? What does he do, this man you seek?"

----------


## jasc

Cheers whores

----------


## austinite

Oh what a night...

----------


## kronik420

had to give a 3 minute oral presentation in class today, on any topic we wanted..

i chose Anadrol ...

lol talk about awkward..

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Ye good ol whore house!! It's been a while!

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

I need to burn a few posts so I can break 1900

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Almost there....

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

So close

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Now I can sleep peacefully...for 3 hours then go to work  :Smilie:

----------


## Dukkit

Morning all ya'll skank ass hoes!!

----------


## Dukkit

> Cheers whores


This just gave me a chubby. 

Hmm. Looks like I know what Im drinking this weekend.

----------


## Dukkit

Its 7:37am EST, do you know where your kids are at?

----------


## kronik420

> Its 7:37am EST, do you know where your kids are at?


didn;t know i had any...

i want a DNA test..

----------


## -Ender-

> Its 7:37am EST, do you know where your kids are at?


good morning my friend. And No. I have no idea where the kids are.

----------


## kronik420

there must be a festival on this weekend

gym was full of guys doing their abc's ...

abs, bi's, chest..

----------


## Dukkit

> didn;t know i had any...
> 
> i want a DNA test..


See you on Maury!




> good morning my friend. And No. I have no idea where the kids are.


Good morning Mister Ender Sir. 

Dont worry about the kids. They can take care of themselves.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Morning all ya'll skank ass hoes!!


Morning!

Finally Friday!

I am feeling whorish but work is killing me!

----------


## jasc

Hey diddly ho neighborinos

----------


## jasc

> This just gave me a chubby.
> 
> Hmm. Looks like I know what Im drinking this weekend.


do it up

it'll be a hell of a weekend

----------


## jasc

> Its 7:37am EST, do you know where your kids are at?


They're climbin in ya windows
snatchin ya people up
hide ya kids
hide ya wife

----------


## -Ender-



----------


## Dukkit

Morning Jasc and RC!

----------


## -Ender-



----------


## BUTTERYGOODNESS

I need to be in this thread more.

----------


## Dukkit

The more whores.... the more whoring. 

Its a win win.

----------


## -Ender-

dammit! I was at lunch and missed the lawyer pics. 

lol

----------


## Dukkit

Where you at Ender....

Ill post it again.

----------


## -Ender-

I'm here. kinda. don't worry about it. I've seen a couple of chicks before. lol

but thanks for thinking of me sweetie.

----------


## Dukkit

Poop

----------


## bikeral

Man when I was single I only collected bras and panties.

No digital cameras back then

----------


## Dukkit

Thank goodness for smart phones. 

lol

----------


## RaginCajun

damn, i missed it!

----------


## Dukkit

You whores suck. 

Missing all the good ish.

----------


## Dukkit

Ender must be working. 

Hes not texting me back. 

*First rule of Whore House... Whoring comes before all other responsibilities.*

----------


## -Ender-

yeah yeah.. had to sort a guy out. he's been taken care of, back to the task at hand.

----------


## -Ender-

I played smash box with a lawyer chick back in the day also. Good times. She had just passed the bar. Came to my area to chill out and get away as a celebration of the milestone. 
Found her shooting pool at the local shithole. We left and ended up at a lake house. We made a night of skinny dipping and then rearranging a bedroom many times before passing out in a pile just before I had to go to work. For some reason the damn mattress would NOT stay on the box springs. 

I just remembered that she was one of those girls that moved alot of fluid when she came. Not really a squirt, but you could easily tell everytime she came. 
I'm trying to remember how long ago that was........ might take awhile.

----------


## Hunter

I have an ice fishing tourney this weekend only problem is no ice house...

----------


## -Ender-

> I have an ice fishing tourney this weekend only problem is no ice house...


take a tent.



Good to hear from you Hunter!

----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## Hunter

yeah my brand new clam got stolen so hopefully a buddy will let me use his. I need to be mobile, agile and fish hostile.

----------


## RaginCajun

> yeah my brand new clam got stolen so hopefully a buddy will let me use his. I need to be mobile, agile and fish hostile.


i like clams!

----------


## bdos

> i like clams!


bearded clams?

----------


## Dukkit

Bahahah thought I was the only guy who called them bearded clams.

----------


## bdos

> Bahahah thought I was the only guy who called them bearded clams.


hahaha no your not alone!

----------


## Dukkit

Sipping some red wine, bout to eat some chicken parm pizza and watch Top Gear. 

Ahhh this is the life.

----------


## AXx

I ate a Herb Chicken Mediterranian from Papa Murphy's last night. Dayum it was good

----------


## bdos

you guys taking it easy im eating my oats and watching the traffic chaos as the kiddies are going to school

----------


## AXx

Just saw you were from across the pond

Couldn't figure why the kids were going to school so late, lol

I'm an idiot

It's Jasc's fault

----------


## Dukkit

Always Jascs fault

----------


## AXx

Duk I assume you missed me and my amazing humor

Yes?

----------


## Dukkit

AXx who?

 :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Duk I assume you missed me and my amazing humor
> 
> Yes?


Hose dragger!

----------


## AXx

> AXx who?


Lol 

I hear ya

----------


## AXx

> Hose dragger!


What up hoochie mama

----------


## bdos

> Just saw you were from across the pond
> 
> Couldn't figure why the kids were going to school so late, lol
> 
> I'm an idiot
> 
> It's Jasc's fault


hahaha the bad kids go to school at night here.

----------


## AXx

> hahaha the bad kids go to school at night here.


Oh damn mine should go there then

Just kidding

----------


## kronik420

morning street workers

would love to stay and whore all day

but i gotta go pick up my test from the post office and then go gym  :Smilie:

----------


## Dukkit

Test sucks, tren is better

----------


## kronik420

> Test sucks, tren is better


thats coming in my next order  :Smilie:

----------


## bdos

"Gatorades better than water not only does it quench your thirst better it taste better too"

----------


## frank13

> abscess repair. nice. How many times did you have to go in to get it all out Frank?


a lot 4 times maybe more i still have to get a little out

----------


## AD

> a lot 4 times maybe more i still have to get a little out


got antibiotics?

----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## Dukkit

> Dead yet? Can I have your stuff?


Still here!

----------


## bikeral



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## D3m3nt3d

Sup bitches and hoes ....

----------


## HORSE

> Sup bitches and hoes ....


Whats up old school.... hadn't seen your name in awhile....Last time I remember seeing you pop up was in an iron for life check in thread (don't remeber for sure) anyway cool to see you still around....

----------


## D3m3nt3d

> Whats up old school.... hadn't seen your name in awhile....Last time I remember seeing you pop up was in an iron for life check in thread (don't remeber for sure) anyway cool to see you still around....


Man I forgot about IFL haha. Yeah im still around from time to time, just don't post much. Spending too much time at work these days, being the family man at night lol. Figured I'd check in and see what everyones up to these days.

----------


## Dukkit

What's up OG's!

----------


## D3m3nt3d

> What's up OG's!


Whattup my man! Still bangin all the hoes bro? Haha

----------


## HORSE

> Man I forgot about IFL haha. Yeah im still around from time to time, just don't post much. Spending too much time at work these days, being the family man at night lol. Figured I'd check in and see what everyones up to these days.


I've been the same, just now getting some time to get back and check in....




> What's up OG's!


Hiya buddy....You should be closing in on 200,000 post by now, at least by the standards of how you used to post....

----------


## DSM4Life



----------


## D3m3nt3d

DSM what's good my friend?

----------


## HORSE

Apparently gay dudes have incredibly great taste in ass's!! Who would thunk it....

----------


## DSM4Life

> Apparently gay dudes have incredibly great taste in ass's!! Who would thunk it....


I'm an ass man. Love'em all. 




> DSM what's good my friend?


Been working my ass off. Another 11.5 hrs today blah. You?

----------


## D3m3nt3d

> Apparently gay dudes have incredibly great taste in ass's!! Who would thunk it....


LMAO....that is indeed an incredible ass. I'd love for her to sit on my face.

----------


## D3m3nt3d

> Been working my ass off. Another 11.5 hrs today blah. You?


About the same. My days average 10-12 hrs a day. Taking care of the family the rest of the time. Its good to see some of us old timers are still around.

----------


## bikeral

> 


Very nice anus. Thanks.

----------


## bikeral

Good to see some old time whores around.

----------


## Dukkit

> Whattup my man! Still bangin all the hoes bro? Haha


Ahhh been tied down for awhile now. But who knows how long that'll last. Good to see you bro! Hope life is smooth for ya.



> I've been the same, just now getting some time to get back and check in....
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya buddy....You should be closing in on 200,000 post by now, at least by the standards of how you used to post....


Well I have been slacking. Took some time off from the board. Now I just hang out in here and keep to myself.

----------


## austinite

Fvck this shit. I want a refund.

----------


## kronik420

> Fvck this shit. I want a refund.


no refunds

all purchases are final

sorry for any inconvienience

----------


## Dukkit

> Fvck this shit. I want a refund.


Customer is always wrong here in the whore house. 

Now get out, ya big baby.

----------


## -Ender-

Morning Duk.

----------


## kitstreasure

Morning, everyone.

----------


## -Ender-

get that shit outa here

----------


## -Ender-



----------


## kitstreasure

> get that shit outa here


What's the matter, Ender?

----------


## -Ender-



----------


## Dukkit

Morning Ender Poo

----------


## -Ender-

I'm going to start smoking a corncob pipe.

----------


## Dukkit

> I'm going to start smoking a corncob pipe.


Thatll be badass. 

Im going to start walking with a cane.

----------


## RaginCajun

morning dukk and ender!

It's Chuesday

thinking about going check out the clinic lowtesterone.com, its in houston

----------


## kronik420

> I'm going to start smoking a corncob pipe.


apple pipes are better

----------


## RaginCajun

> I'm going to start smoking a corncob pipe.


Popeye is pretty bad ass, just saying




> Thatll be badass. 
> 
> Im going to start walking with a cane.


home made? i can send you a castrated bull dick that is made into a cane

----------


## kronik420

good night G's

----------


## bikeral

Ender is the man!

----------


## bikeral

Morning ass clowns

----------


## bikeral

I think I'm in Love...

----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## MickeyKnox



----------


## Dukkit

Good choices Biker. 

And lol Mickey

----------


## bikeral

I need to go to the beach...

----------


## RaginCajun

yummy!

----------


## Dukkit

Damn. That is perfection.

----------


## -Ender-

^agreed. Ender approved

----------


## austinite

Does anyone know where I can get H2O? I'm looking for H2O. Anyone? grass aint gettin any greener.

----------


## Dukkit

Morning girly boys.

----------


## -Ender-

morning ****sticks

----------


## bikeral

Happy Friday f***ers

----------


## Dukkit

Frame should be here today!!

Started remodeling the extra bedroom last night. Going to become a dining room.

----------


## austinite

Yay. Hooray for frames!

----------


## Dukkit



----------


## Dukkit

Put up new drywall for ceiling. Had crappy like styrofoam type blocks. 

Getting wood flooring installed tomorrow. 

Plaster wall paper over the walls. 

Then fresh coat of paint. 

Ill be building an old style farm house dining table here soon.

----------


## Dukkit

Oh and its getting new light fixture plus a ceiling fan. 

Need dat.

Place gets hot as balls in the summer.

----------


## Dukkit

> Yay. Hooray for frames!


Hoping my buddy can lend me hand swapping everything over to the new frame. 

He did the same exact thing to his bike. And we have the same bike, so thatll help me. lol

----------


## Dukkit

Whore house is dying off

----------


## RaginCajun

> Whore house is dying off


Shut your face!

----------


## Dukkit

> Shut your face!


Reported

----------


## bikeral

> Whore house is dying off


Either Jasc, Ender, and axx need to get back in gear or we need to recruit new sluts.

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Whore house is dying off


You may have to open the books for fresh fish.

----------


## LGM

Uggh.. Don't need fresh fish right now.

----------


## bikeral

There will be shifts assigned.

----------


## RaginCajun

> There will be shifts assigned.


that could work

----------


## bikeral

I think I am getting a tattoo chick fetish.

----------


## bikeral

Although in all honestly I love women in general.

----------


## bikeral

I can usually find something sexy in most women.

----------


## bikeral

Wife is still away  :Icon Pissedoff:

----------


## bikeral

I need sex.  :0ae86hump:

----------


## bikeral

This will do...  :0blowjob:

----------


## bikeral

But this is probably what I'll get...

 :0beatoff:

----------


## RaginCajun

> I can usually find something sexy in most women.


Same here!

----------


## RaginCajun

You must be real busy at work today

Stripper, whiskey, and cigar time!

----------


## LGM

> Yay. Hooray for frames!


that your girlie, austin? If so, nicely done!  :Smilie:

----------


## Dukkit

Frame just arrived. 
Can already see noticeable differences in the neck area where mine is fukked up.

----------


## bikeral

> You must be real busy at work today
> 
> Stripper, whiskey, and cigar time!


Its Friday!!!

----------


## bikeral

> Frame just arrived. 
> Can already see noticeable differences in the neck area where mine is fukked up.


Can't be there to watch. Can you setup a web cam so I can watch you do the work remotely?

----------


## LGM

duk, RC, and Jasc... 


HAPPY TAX DAY!!!!


Ugh.

Morning, whores.

----------


## RaginCajun

> duk, RC, and Jasc... 
> 
> 
> HAPPY TAX DAY!!!!
> 
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> Morning, whores.


hello!

fukk taxes!

----------


## Dukkit

> duk, RC, and Jasc... 
> 
> 
> HAPPY TAX DAY!!!!
> 
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> Morning, whores.


I did my taxes Jan 20th. Got my refund 10 days later.

----------


## Dukkit

> Dukk, my man!!
> 
> How goes it brotha?
> 
> I see the bike is coming along..


Whats up brah!

Bike is coming. Slowly but surely. 

Got the front end swapped over.

Def better than the old frame.

----------


## bikeral

Bike is coming together.

----------


## Dukkit

Biker!
How you living bro?

----------


## LGM

what size bike you got duk?

----------


## Dukkit

> what size bike you got duk?


gsxr 600

----------


## bikeral

> Biker!
> How you living bro?


Life is good. Ready for some riding this year. 

Tried some really good whiskey Saturday but I cant remember what it was called.

----------


## jasc

> duk, RC, and Jasc...
> 
> HAPPY TAX DAY!!!!
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> Morning, whores.


Barely got any $$ back

Wish I had some illegitimate children to claim

----------


## jasc

> Whats up brah!
> 
> Bike is coming. Slowly but surely.
> 
> Got the front end swapped over.
> 
> Def better than the old frame


Lookin good so far bro. 

the Ohio strippers will be all over it!

----------


## LGM

> the Ohio strippers will be all over it!


I loved their song "Fire".

----------


## jasc

> Life is good. Ready for some riding this year.
> 
> Tried some really good whiskey Saturday but I cant remember what it was called.


Bikk!!

Jameson's??  :Smilie: 

I picked up a bottle of Bushmills.. shit's terrible, don't wasted your $$

Got some Cutty Sark too but haven't opened it yet.. Ever try it?

----------


## bikeral

> Bikk!!
> 
> Jameson's?? 
> 
> I picked up a bottle of Bushmills.. shit's terrible, don't wasted your $$
> 
> Got some Cutty Sark too but haven't opened it yet.. Ever try it?


This was some unknown brand. I saw it in a bar so I tried it out. Real smooth.

I'll have to go back there and make a note of it. 

I have not had Cutty in years. If I recall right its not bad.

----------


## jasc

> I loved their song "Fire".


That's some vintage music there

had to look it up

would make a great soundtrack for a throwback porn

----------


## LGM

lol, it was ohio players (showing my age), but what wasn't a good porn song back then?

----------


## jasc

> This was some unknown brand. I saw it in a bar so I tried it out. Real smooth.
> 
> I'll have to go back there and make a note of it.
> 
> I have not had Cutty in years. If I recall right its not bad.


Sounds good, I'd be interested to try it.

New Castle and Whiskey have been a staple out this way lately

Picked up some cigars on Sat too.. thought of ya

----------


## jasc

> lol, it was ohio players (showing my age), but what wasn't a good porn song back then?


hahaha true..

that was a dark age for porn.. ( minus the music)

full bush, natural tits, and huge hair..

no thanks

----------


## bikeral

> Sounds good, I'd be interested to try it.
> 
> New Castle and Whiskey have been a staple out this way lately
> 
> Picked up some cigars on Sat too.. thought of ya


Man I need to make it out your way this year.

Cigars, whiskey, and beer.

----------


## Dukkit

You may call me Dukkit.

Admin hooked me up with a screen name change!

----------


## Dukkit

> Bikk!!
> 
> Jameson's?? 
> 
> I picked up a bottle of Bushmills.. shit's terrible, don't wasted your $$
> 
> Got some Cutty Sark too but haven't opened it yet.. Ever try it?


I have some drunk memories with Cutty Sark.

Punched a hole in the dash board of one of my old cars, drunk off it. lol

----------


## RaginCajun

> You may call me Dukkit.
> 
> Admin hooked me up with a screen name change!


your still a filthy whore!

----------


## Dukkit

> your still a filthy whore!


That shall never change!

Whore to the death!

----------


## jasc

> Man I need to make it out your way this year.
> 
> Cigars, whiskey, and beer.


Door's open brotha

----------


## jasc

> You may call me Dukkit.
> 
> Admin hooked me up with a screen name change!


Impostor!

----------


## jasc

> I have some drunk memories with Cutty Sark.
> 
> Punched a hole in the dash board of one of my old cars, drunk off it. lol


hahahaha

When the whores meet up, we'll take your car  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> hahahaha
> 
> When the whores meet up, we'll take your car


we can punch the roof off and make it a convertible!

----------


## Dukkit

> Impostor!


I killed dukkitdalaw!

----------


## ghettoboyd

maybe ill have to change my name to just ghetto...keep up with the times lol... :Afro:

----------


## jasc

> I killed dukkitdalaw!


Where is Ender when we need him..

Reported

----------


## bikeral

> Door's open brotha


Thanks bud

----------


## bikeral

> You may call me Dukkit.
> 
> Admin hooked me up with a screen name change!


After 8 years you could not take it anymore?

Can someone take your old name now and impersonate you?

----------


## Dukkit

> maybe ill have to change my name to just ghetto...keep up with the times lol...


Ghetto!
Ghetto!
Ghetto!



> Where is Ender when we need him..
> 
> Reported


Reported




> After 8 years you could not take it anymore?
> 
> Can someone take your old name now and impersonate you?


I guess they could!!!

----------


## austinite

I'll buy this thread for $25 right now. Cash in hand.

----------


## Dukkit

> I'll buy this thread for $25 right now. Cash in hand.


Paypal me and we have a deal.

----------


## austinite

Well if I would have known you'd take the offer so fast I would have offered $15. Dangit! Ok, I don't have paypal. I will set it up soon.

----------


## LGM

My posts are valuable, and trademarked.

I, sir, am not for sale.

----------


## RaginCajun

> My posts are valuable, and trademarked.
> 
> I, sir, am not for sale.


Liar!

----------


## Dukkit

Liar, liar, dick on fire.

----------


## bikeral

another liar?

----------


## LGM

> testes, testes, 1... 2... 3???


ftfy.

----------


## RaginCajun

going play bingo tonight

there are tons of hot women in there

whose coming?

----------


## LGM

NFL draft tonight. Homemade chicken fajitas, guac, queso, homemade tortilla chips, and grated cheese, sour cream, and homemade pico. Heine and tecate in the fridge...

Who's coming?

----------


## RaginCajun

> NFL draft tonight. Homemade chicken fajitas, guac, queso, homemade tortilla chips, and grated cheese, sour cream, and homemade pico. Heine and tecate in the fridge...
> 
> Who's coming?


Did you rub your meat?

----------


## kronik420

drive by..

----------


## kronik420

gonna hit 3000 posts today  :Smilie:

----------


## kronik420

41 to go

----------


## kronik420

hello?? anyone home??

----------


## kronik420

32 to go  :Smilie:

----------


## calgarian

Booga Booga booga

----------


## kronik420

no sound wtf..

cant watch porn without sound..

----------


## kronik420

24..

----------


## kronik420

popping tags

----------


## kronik420

:Aagrouphug:

----------


## kronik420

how old is your daughter?

----------


## kronik420

the lion sleeps tonight

----------


## kronik420

14..

----------


## kronik420

hello

is anybody home?

----------


## kronik420

3 guests

sup?

----------


## kronik420

5...

----------


## kronik420

checkout the graveyard thread...

----------


## Dukkit

Kronik!

----------


## marcus300

Bloody hell its manic in here

----------


## panntastic

> checkout the graveyard thread...


You been bored kronik

----------


## kronik420

> You been bored kronik





> Kronik!


sup

yea bored...

forum is imploding...

----------


## marcus300

> sup
> 
> yea bored...
> 
> forum is imploding...


internet isn't real life - chill bill

----------


## marcus300

how you doing dukki?

----------


## panntastic

> internet isn't real life - chill bill


Never a truer word said mate

----------


## marcus300

> Never a truer word said mate


you need more tats  :Smilie:

----------


## kronik420

> internet isn't real life - chill bill


some people seem to spend most of their lives playing on the internet lol...

----------


## marcus300

> some people seem to spend most of their lives playing on the internet lol...


That's because its therapeutic  :Smilie:

----------


## kronik420

and...... 3000

 :Smilie:

----------


## Dukkit

> how you doing dukki?


Oh fine and dandy my friend! Life is good. Can't complain. Busy busy but that's alright by me. How bout yourself big guy?

----------


## panntastic

> you need more tats


I'm in consultation as we speak for a large throat piece  :Smilie:

----------


## Dukkit

Good job kronik. I have taught you well

----------


## kronik420

> Good job kronik. I have taught you well


you have  :Smilie:

----------


## marcus300

> Oh fine and dandy my friend! Life is good. Can't complain. Busy busy but that's alright by me. How bout yourself big guy?


Yeh I am good  :Smilie:

----------


## marcus300

> I'm in consultation as we speak for a large throat piece


That's a different level mate, throat tats 

best of luck

----------


## panntastic

> That's a different level mate, throat tats
> 
> best of luck


I'm lacking spaces for much else apart from quads and left calve but not really thinking about leg work just yet.
Always wanted throat doing and the lad I'm speaking to is shit hot with old school black and grey work 
Thing is he's booked up till September  :Frown:

----------


## marcus300

> I'm lacking spaces for much else apart from quads and left calve but not really thinking about leg work just yet.
> Always wanted throat doing and the lad I'm speaking to is shit hot with old school black and grey work 
> Thing is he's booked up till September


what do you fancy having done?

----------


## Dukkit

Drag bike it is!

----------


## RaginCajun

morning wank slaps

i'm fukkin tired

wish i could buy sleep!

----------


## marcus300

I need more size

----------


## marcus300

should I cut or bulk?

----------


## RaginCajun

> I need more size


well double up on the latex and you will get quadruple the growth hormone output

----------


## bikeral

> should I cut or bulk?


BULK. Cutting is for losers.

----------


## -Ender-

> should I cut or bulk?


lean bulk.

----------


## bikeral



----------


## Knockout_Power

> I need more size

----------


## Knockout_Power

> 


brb, need to go cut a few ounces

----------


## Knockout_Power

Somehow I lost almost 1000 posts from my count, wonder why?... if I am having my useless posts removed, I wouldnt have this many left

----------


## bikeral

> Somehow I lost almost 1000 posts from my count, wonder why?... if I am having my useless posts removed, I wouldnt have this many left


If they took away my useless posts I think I would be down to 3.

----------


## bikeral



----------


## RaginCajun

> 


hubba hubba!

----------


## marcus300



----------


## Sgt. Hartman



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## Dukkit

I like oiled up, big booty bitches.

----------


## bikeral

My pics crashed the site??

----------


## RaginCajun

> My pics crashed the site??


I think so

Can't access it from PC

----------


## LGM

> My pics crashed the site??


Damn you biker... Now I've got to look for booties on my own!

----------


## Dukkit

Been on the phone 2 times today asking where the fukk my chain and brake pads are... still no answer. 

They say they shipped. They have tracking. But no update for 7 days on tracking. 

I bet theyre still sitting in the warehouse somewhere. In a box. With a label on them. 

Fukkers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !

----------


## Dukkit

I can see the pics. 

Every thing is good here.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Been on the phone 2 times today asking where the fukk my chain and brake pads are... still no answer.
> 
> They say they shipped. They have tracking. But no update for 7 days on tracking.
> 
> I bet theyre still sitting in the warehouse somewhere. In a box. With a label on them.
> 
> Fukkers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !


And they shall burn!!!!

----------


## Dukkit

Finally, said they will just ship it out again. 

I hope I get both packs. 

Im keeping them.

For my pain and suffering I say.

----------


## bikeral

> Finally, said they will just ship it out again. 
> 
> I hope I get both packs. 
> 
> Im keeping them.
> 
> For my pain and suffering I say.


I was just about to ask what's up with the chain. Keep one send the other one back for a refund.

----------


## bikeral

Why can't I Like my own posts?  :Smilie:

----------


## Dukkit

> I was just about to ask what's up with the chain. Keep one send the other one back for a refund.


Ill sell it to my buddies. Got a few with the same bike.

----------


## -Ender-

> Why can't I Like my own posts?


That's what friends are for.

Either that or you have a problem with self image....... thought you were more stable than that though 



lol

----------


## -Ender-

> Finally, said they will just ship it out again. 
> 
> I hope I get both packs. 
> 
> Im keeping them.
> 
> For my pain and suffering I say.


quityerbitching. bwhahahahha

----------


## MickeyKnox

WANTED: 

Someone to go back in time with me. This is not a joke. You’ll get paid when we get back. Must bring your own weapons. Safety not guaranteed. I have only done this once before.

----------


## AXx

> WANTED:
> 
> Someone to go back in time with me. This is not a joke. You'll get paid when we get back. Must bring your own weapons. Safety not guaranteed. I have only done this once before.


Where do I sign?

I have enough weapons. 

What kind we need?

----------


## Dukkit

Got bored. Painted the fairing that came with the bike.

----------


## AXx

> Got bored. Painted the fairing that came with the bike. <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=138127"/>


Looks good Duk

----------


## frank13

> 


who is that u posted a bunch of pics of her right

----------


## DSM4Life

> 


Ocean looks nice.

----------


## kronik420

i want sex

----------


## DSM4Life

> i want sex

----------


## AXx

> Haven't pinned in about 4 or so years
> 
> Once all my stuff comes in, I will be pinning Sus 250 @ 500mgs week for 10 weeks. Then, I will be able to fight anyone!
> 
> God that thread is gold! Hahahaha


Very nice

Yes it is very GOLD

----------


## RaginCajun

> I pin the glans, 2 1/4" 18 gauge


Needing extra girth I'm assuming?

----------


## -Ender-



----------


## RaginCajun

> Very nice
> 
> Yes it is very GOLD


Have some var to throw in about week 6 also.

Betches will be able to smell the test pouring out of me!

----------


## AXx

> have some var to throw in about week 6 also.
> 
> Betches will be able to smell the test pouring out of me!


bahahahahahaha

----------


## jasc

Ender 

Reported

No guy porn allowed in here

----------


## AXx

Yep that's a wiener

----------


## -Ender-

> Ender 
> 
> Reported
> 
> No guy porn allowed in here





> Yep that's a wiener

----------


## Dukkit

Sust makes you a better fighter?

Right?


Riiiight>?

----------


## Dukkit

I think I shall leave work early today. 

Just cuz I can, but never do.

----------


## Dukkit

I love getting paid to poop.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I love getting paid to poop.


Me too!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Sust makes you a better fighter?
> 
> Right?
> 
> Riiiight>?


Yes it has to!

Go find that thread! Awesome!

----------


## jasc

> Yes it has to!
> 
> Go find that thread! Awesome!


you rang?

http://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-l...se-kicked.html

----------


## RaginCajun

> you rang?
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-l...se-kicked.html


Thanks! 

Hahaha, still awesome!

----------


## RaginCajun

time to go home fukkers!

3 guests, want to touch my taint?

----------


## RaginCajun

Dukk, I'm going to gym so you don't have to

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

This is me laughing at ambien bahahahaha. 

Fvck you ambien you're a pathetic joke.

----------


## austinite

This thread needs rescue. No one cares about you, Dukkit. Except me. I care.

----------


## Dukkit

I know you care Austin.

I care about you too. 


*GOOD MORNING WHORES!!!!*

----------


## DSM4Life

anal.

----------


## AXx

Morning boys and girls

----------


## Euroholic

Good night all its 2050 for euro

----------


## jasc

Mornin Whores

Hope everyone had a good weekend

----------


## marcus300

I need to go back on cycle

----------


## Dukkit

I need to go back on cycle. 


x2

----------


## Dukkit

Havent cycled in about a year. 

Receptors should be nice and ready.

----------


## gearbox

> I need to go back on cycle


Mini Marcus here, needd some more size cycle or not!

----------


## marcus300

> Mini Marcus here, needd some more size cycle or not!


hey mini how are you doing? you catching me up yet

----------


## marcus300

> Havent cycled in about a year. 
> 
> Receptors should be nice and ready.


How come?

----------


## gearbox

> How come?


He is to busy pooping!

----------


## gearbox

> hey mini how are you doing? you catching me up yet


Trying to get my 10% back, so currently on neutral mode with the weight gain. Still trying to get stronger though

----------


## Dukkit

> How come?


Havent been in the gym. Needed a break. Let injuries heal. Health stuff and just didnt feel like it

lol

----------


## austinite

I'm taking the rest of this year off. Last cycle was abusive to me. (If I can hold off that long).

----------


## RaginCajun

i am about to do my first cycle since 2009

Betches are going to be able to smell the test pouring out of me!

----------


## austinite

> i am about to do my first cycle since 2009
> 
> Betches are going to be able to smell the test pouring out of me!


It;s not the test they're smelling. It's all the trash in Galveston...

----------


## Dukkit

Stinky

----------


## Dukkit

Took the bike out fri night and yesterday afternoon.

Ran great.

----------


## gearbox

> Took the bike out fri night and yesterday afternoon.
> 
> Ran great.


Thats awesome. Glad it is running well

----------


## gearbox

> I'm taking the rest of this year off. Last cycle was abusive to me. (If I can hold off that long).


Take it easy on dating the strippers bro  :Smilie:

----------


## austinite

Whats up GhettoB!

----------


## bikeral

> alright bitches...back to work!!..


ghetto is in the house!!!

----------


## austinite

I haven't had a drink in 11 years. But I feel like getting plastered tonight.

----------


## bikeral

I went 10 years. What a waste of 10 years...

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I haven't had a drink in 11 years. But I feel like getting plastered tonight.


Why????

----------


## gearbox

> I haven't had a drink in 11 years. But I feel like getting plastered tonight.


Did you meet another stripper already?

----------


## AXx

> I haven't had a drink in 11 years. But I feel like getting plastered tonight.


Lol me either

----------


## AXx

This was a very special occasion 

that's the only reason I drank that much

 :Liar:

----------


## austinite

> Did you meet another stripper already?


 :Frown:  maybe.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> maybe.


What happened to picking up a nice girl at the grocery store........

----------


## austinite

> What happened to picking up a nice girl at the grocery store........


They take too long...

----------


## RaginCajun

> I'm alive. Hows the Supplement shop? Can you email me pics???
> 
> Hi Biker. Hi RC!


Howdy!

I have test running thru my body, feelin awesome!

Ate too much fat already today so hill sprints here I come this evening!

----------


## Dukkit

Ghetto!!!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> They take too long...


But less trouble  :Smilie:

----------


## Gaspaco



----------


## Dukkit

Looks like shes about to bite off something

----------


## Gaspaco

> Looks like shes about to bite off something


Hope biting off the bra!

----------


## jasc

> Looks like shes about to bite off something


great set of tits ruined by an obnoxious face

----------


## jasc

Serious matter at hand here guys..

When you read my title do you think of Kanye West?

Thinking about changing it so I'm not associated with that fukktard

----------


## Dukkit

I dont Jasc. 

Does he have a song or something titled that?

----------


## austinite

> I dont Jasc. 
> 
> Does he have a song or something titled that?


What do you mean you "Dont Jasc"? What exactly is Jascing?

----------


## bikeral

> great set of tits ruined by an obnoxious face


I knew one of you guys would look at her face  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

> Serious matter at hand here guys..
> 
> When you read my title do you think of Kanye West?
> 
> Thinking about changing it so I'm not associated with that fukktard


I don't know who that is but i like your title.

----------


## -Ender-

who is Kanye West? He related to Adam West? Jasc....are you related to batman??

----------


## -Ender-

Actually Jasc, when I read your title I think of a song by the band Prog. The song is called snap your fingers, snap your neck.

always been one of my favorites,

----------


## bikeral

I need AAS advice. You guys know a good place?

----------


## -Ender-

try us Al. we might know a thing or 2

----------


## -Ender-

vid for Jasc

----------


## bikeral

> try us Al. we might know a thing or 2


When you buy the vial of testosterone how do you get it in your balls?

----------


## -Ender-

Stats!?

----------


## AXx

> I need AAS advice. You guys know a good place?


Hmmmmmmmm........

I kno a place

----------


## AXx

Im eating sweet potato chips

hell yes

----------


## bikeral

295lbs
2% BF
6'5"

----------


## AXx

> When you buy the vial of testosterone how do you get it in your balls?


NO

NO

NO 

you have it all wrong

You drink it

----------


## RaginCajun

> Serious matter at hand here guys..
> 
> When you read my title do you think of Kanye West?
> 
> Thinking about changing it so I'm not associated with that fukktard


nope, didn't think of that wank slap

i can use a new title as well.

----------


## AXx

> nope, didn't think of that wank slap
> 
> i can use a new title as well.


Im gonna change mine as well I do belive

----------


## AXx

Kanye where did ya go?

----------


## bikeral

You guys remember the guy that pinned his nut sack? That was hilarious.

----------


## RaginCajun

> When you buy the vial of testosterone how do you get it in your balls?


i just drink my pee

----------


## -Ender-

> 295lbs
> 2% BF
> 6'5"


Please provide your age, training experience, cycle history. This way we can better assist you.

----------


## Sgt. Hartman



----------


## Sgt. Hartman



----------


## marcus300



----------


## Sgt. Hartman



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## RaginCajun

morning, its friday, do you know where your step daughter is at?

morning dukk, ender

ender, nice work, humping my desk again. almost have a clean hole thru it, sanded and everything!

----------


## Dukkit

> 


I want this one Mommy.

----------


## -Ender-

I want this one.

----------


## RaginCajun

yall can have whatever yall want!

----------


## -Ender-

Just found a nice looking lady by the name of Rosie Jones.

Thoughts?

----------


## Dukkit

Any big party plans for the holiday weekend boys?

----------


## Dukkit

Miss Jones is cute. I wouldnt kick her out of bed.

----------


## austinite

No refusal weekend here in Texas. You refuse a breathalyzer test, they will get a warrant to draw your blood. Not that it matters for me, I don't drink. 

I'll be at the gym.

----------


## -Ender-



----------


## RaginCajun

heading to galveston to go chase a few bikinis, closet beach to me.

austinite, you can drive me around if you want to 

miss jones, nothin but nasty thoughts going thru my head. working on hole number two in my desk now, one guy is calling me a woodpecker!

----------


## AXx

Morning whores

Happy Friday

Wow!!!! Those pics are fantastic

----------


## AXx

> heading to galveston to go chase a few bikinis, closet beach to me.
> 
> austinite, you can drive me around if you want to 
> 
> miss jones, nothin but nasty thoughts going thru my head. working on hole number two in my desk now, *one guy is calling me a woodpecker*!



Bahahahaha!!!!

----------


## bikeral

Happy friday fvckers

BBQ at my place Sunday bring women and beer.

----------


## bikeral

Broke a tooth

spent morning at dentist

----------


## bikeral

Guys are on a roll with pics. Ender has received 50 likes from me.

----------


## Dukkit

Sorry bout your tooth Al.

Whiskey helps.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Happy friday fvckers
> 
> BBQ at my place Sunday bring women and beer.


where are you again? NYC?




> Broke a tooth
> 
> spent morning at dentist


ouch! drunk?

i still have a chip on my front tooth that i need fixed!

adds character!

----------


## AXx

> where are you again? NYC?
> 
> 
> 
> ouch! drunk?
> 
> *i still have a chip on my front tooth that i need fixed*!
> 
> adds character!


Like the Dumb and Dumber look?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Like the Dumb and Dumber look?


exactly like lloyd christmas!

----------


## AXx

> exactly like lloyd christmas!


I love it!!!!!

I can quote that entire movie

IS THAT BAD??????

----------


## bikeral

> Sorry bout your tooth Al.
> 
> Whiskey helps.


Dentist said my tooth broke because I lift weights... Whiskey sounds good.




> where are you again? NYC?
> 
> 
> 
> ouch! drunk?
> 
> i still have a chip on my front tooth that i need fixed!
> 
> adds character!


NYC come on up RC.

----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## Java Man

Bored

----------


## Java Man

Bored. Going you eat again

----------


## Java Man

Have you ever taken a dump while eating?

----------


## Java Man

It makes the while digestive process seen instant

----------


## Java Man

It makes the whole digestive process seen instant

----------


## Java Man

My cat is having nightmares and typing up my leg gd it

----------


## Java Man

My cat is having nightmares and ripping up my leg. Goddamn this phone!

----------


## Java Man

Swype sucks

----------


## Java Man

Having a utility that tries to sense finger movement should be a great thing

----------


## Java Man

Nope! When that utility gets every other weird WRONG it actually would be faster to type it all out

----------


## Java Man

Time!

----------


## Java Man

Oh that was good

----------


## Java Man

Sirloin, eggs, tortillas, beans, oatmeal

----------


## Java Man

Post

----------


## Java Man

Food

----------


## Java Man

Post whore?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Post whore?


Reported!

----------


## austinite

> Reported!

----------


## Java Man

> Reported!


cool. I'm going to report me too. It'll get me 1 more post.

----------


## Java Man

Is this not the post whore thread?

----------


## Java Man

Of not, where is the post whore thread? I mean to get my posts up. thrombosis!

----------


## Java Man

My Good man, I'm on a phone not a Cray! This thread takes 22m 13:18.223s to load!

----------


## Times Roman

will you blokes hold it down in here?

I can hear you from across the street!

----------


## austinite

> will you blokes hold it down in here?
> 
> I can hear you from across the street!


reported.

----------


## RaginCajun

> will you blokes hold it down in here?
> 
> I can hear you from across the street!


Reported for being an old fart!

Ear plugs gramps, or take out those expensive hearing aids!

Or join in!

----------


## kronik420

If its too loud

Your too old

----------


## Times Roman

actually, as one ages, their hearing becomes less sensitive to loud noises....

....so if it's too loud for me, it's friggin loud.

So unless you guys keep it quiet in here, you'll be hearing my Harley outside your bedroom window at 3am tonight

vrrrooooom mutha fukkas!

----------


## Java Man

Huh?

----------


## Java Man

Did someone say something?

----------


## Java Man

<mumbles to himself>

----------


## Times Roman

> Did someone say something?


this should fix your problem...

----------


## Java Man

That looks like a barbell

----------


## kronik420

good night

im off to bed so i can wake up and go to work so i can make $ to put petrol in my car so i can go to work....

its a vicious cycle lol...

----------


## Java Man

Groundhog day

----------


## kronik420

drive by..

----------


## DSM4Life



----------


## Lunk1

WTF^^^ is that?

----------


## Lunk1

I have to work today  :Frown: 

I'm not at all happy about it  :Frown: 

I want to quit my job  :Frown:

----------


## Gaspaco

DSM is mood breaker!!!

----------


## DSM4Life

Are you guys turned on yet?

----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## RaginCajun

> and my wife wonders why i get home from work horny...


bahahahaha!

but does she give in to your horniness?

----------


## -Ender-



----------


## bikeral

> bahahahaha!
> 
> but does she give in to your horniness?


Of course she does. Would not want me letting someone else take care of that.

----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## bikeral

Damn ender is in full automatic select

----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## Igifuno

What a great day to come back to the WH.. 

Bravo Ender... Bravo..

----------


## Back In Black

Right, I'm off to bed to do things to my woman after seeing this :Smilie:

----------


## ghettoboyd

ender you are my hero...your work is like fine art that I want to tear the shit out of grrrrrrrr...thank god the weekends coming....

----------


## -Ender-

> What a great day to come back to the WH.. 
> 
> Bravo Ender... Bravo..





> Right, I'm off to bed to do things to my woman after seeing this





> ender you are my hero...your work is like fine art that I want to tear the shit out of grrrrrrrr...thank god the weekends coming....


Thank you fellas. there are some dandy pictures out there that are against the rules, but it is fun ass hell to bring in the ones that are not.

----------


## RaginCajun

I concur gents!

Whoring at its finest

Well done my good man

----------


## RaginCajun

Went running this afternoon, saw a guy bite it on his mountain bike right in front of me! He dislocated his shoulder from my examination and the pvssy would not let me pop it back in place! But I did stay with him until his help arrived. Poor dude was hurting!!!

----------


## austinite

*reported.*

----------


## Igifuno

> Went running this afternoon, saw a guy bite it on his mountain bike right in front of me! He dislocated his shoulder from my examination and the pvssy would not let me pop it back in place! But I did stay with him until his help arrived. Poor dude was hurting!!!


Holy hell that sucks for him.. Funny you were right there. I got into running a couple months ago.. Always did cardio on elliptical but never ran, certainly long distances. I can't get enough now.. Love it. Bought a pair of Asics Gel Keyanos .. Best 150 I ever spent and getting a kick ass pair of trail runners next weekend.

----------


## DSM4Life

> 


ewww

----------


## Dukkit

Just caught up on Enders butt pics. 

Niiiice.

----------


## austinite

^ did you mean... NOOOOOOOOOOOIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCCCEEEEEEEEE E ?

----------


## Dukkit

Indeed I did. 

Just too lazy to type that all out.

----------


## RaginCajun

Morning gents and loose women!

TGIF!

Bachelor party weekend!

----------


## austinite

Morning RC cola!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Morning RC cola!


Morning aust 

Do northerns know about RC cola?

----------


## austinite

> Morning aust 
> 
> Do northerns know about RC cola?


Since Dr. Pepper owns them, I would assume so, but who knows. The North is another country!

----------


## -Ender-

Royal Crown? Doesn't everybody? Hell, we still have Tab up here in the snowbelt.

----------


## bikeral

Happy friday fukkers!!!

----------


## bikeral

Since I've already gone a couple weeks training 2x day and no going out decided to capitalize on my dedication and do a blast.

----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## austinite

> 


damn damn damn damn damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-

> damn damn damn damn damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Back In Black



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## Back In Black



----------


## -Ender-

^^ lol

----------


## Back In Black

Great minds :Smilie:

----------


## Back In Black



----------


## Back In Black



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## Back In Black



----------


## Back In Black



----------


## -Ender-

> Great minds


agreed!

----------


## austinite

> 


I might have to cheat now...........

----------


## -Ender-



----------


## Back In Black

Austin, this almost counts

----------


## -Ender-

> Austin, this almost counts


It counts!

----------


## austinite

> Austin, this almost counts


Great body! Face..... not so much...

----------


## Back In Black

That's why you didn't get a face :Wink: 

I call them a BOBFOC

Body
Off
Baywatch
Face
Off
Crimewatch

----------


## -Ender-

> Great body! Face..... not so much...





> That's why you didn't get a face
> 
> I call them a BOBFOC
> 
> Body
> Off
> Baywatch
> Face
> Off
> Crimewatch


I call it a damn shame. a Jip. or just a pass.

well....maybe lol

----------


## austinite

I call it Butterface. She looks good, _but her face_.... !

Or Blockomo. Looks good from a Block o' mo' away..

----------


## -Ender-

I've also called them "racetrack body, but junkyard face"

either way...
she qualifies

----------


## austinite



----------


## bikeral

Happy Friday

----------


## bikeral

Got laid last night so you can post pics of hot women today.

----------


## bikeral

Sitting at home still should be at work in 22 minutes...

Not really motivated to move

----------


## bikeral



----------


## -Ender-

> Sitting at home still should be at work in 22 minutes...
> 
> Not really motivated to move


this help?

----------


## bikeral

Yep time to go. I'll have to weave through traffic to make it on time.

----------


## -Ender-

> Yep time to go. I'll have to weave through traffic to make it on time.


glad I could help

----------


## Dukkit

Morning boobies

----------


## Dukkit

Watched Hansel and Gretel last night. 

The chick that plays Gretel is f'in hot. 

Ender... Im requesting pics.

----------


## jasc

Mornin whores

nice run so far

----------


## bikeral

> glad I could help


Thanks buddy. had to stop for gas. Only 10 mins late.

----------


## basketballfan22

> first client


You and I will have to fight over Denise, lol! Hottest chick I have seen posted so far.

----------


## RaginCajun

damn work kept me from whoring today!

----------


## austinite

*LOL, BLONDES!

*

----------


## austinite



----------


## austinite



----------


## austinite



----------


## austinite



----------


## austinite



----------


## austinite



----------


## Dukkit

Morning fellas.

Took off work yesterday. 

Got a lot of stuff done.

----------


## DSM4Life

When I take off I purposely don't get $hit done.

----------


## -Ender-

> Morning fellas.
> 
> Took off work yesterday. 
> 
> Got a lot of stuff done.


hit it?

----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## Dukkit

Hi Ender

----------


## -Ender-

Hi Dukkit

----------


## RaginCajun

Good morning Vietnam 

Morning dukk, ender, aust, Jasc, and biker 

Nice pics ender, love to find a jack rabbit like one of those

----------


## jasc

Mornin whores

----------


## jasc

Fukk/Marry/Kill

Denise Milani
Dana Linn Bailey
Mila Kunis

Go

----------


## jasc

Mornin Dukk, Ender, RC, Biker

Hope the workload drops off Biker

DSM, good to see ya in here

----------


## jasc

Saw some smokin hot russian lesbos on cam last night

the blonde was an easy 10

----------


## jasc

Nice pics Ender

some great asses

----------


## jasc

> You and I will have to fight over Denise, lol! Hottest chick I have seen posted so far.


I'll share, for a price

2 vials of Tren per night

deal?

----------


## RaginCajun

> I'll share, for a price
> 
> 2 vials of Tren per night
> 
> deal?


Sharing is caring

----------


## Dukkit

> Fukk/Marry/Kill
> 
> Denise Milani
> Dana Linn Bailey
> Mila Kunis
> 
> Go


.



Denise Milani *Fukk*
Dana Linn Bailey * Kill*
Mila Kunis *Marry*

I like DLB but couldnt fukk her. Way too muscular. And I couldnt marry her cuz I couldnt fukk her if we were married. lol

----------


## Dukkit

This sucks. 

I need a new job. 

Im starting to hate this one.

----------


## RaginCajun

> This sucks. 
> 
> I need a new job. 
> 
> Im starting to hate this one.


Oil and gas industry

----------


## basketballfan22

> Fukk/Marry/Kill
> 
> Denise Milani
> Dana Linn Bailey
> Mila Kunis
> 
> Go


Marry: Denise Milani (because I can **** her all I want)
****: Mila Kunis
Kill: austinite's mom, I mean Dana Linn Bailey.

----------


## basketballfan22

> I'll share, for a price
> 
> 2 vials of Tren per night
> 
> deal?


Well I answered your question above with marrying Denise, so I don't think I will be able to share her. Sorry.  :Frown:

----------


## -Ender-

I used to date a chick named mary. large hooters. psycho. 

but arn't they all?

----------


## bikeral

Good day whores. 

Tomorrow is Friday

Could not come soon enough

Rough week

----------


## Dukkit

> Oil and gas industry


Hook me up bro!

Already hung up on one customer today. 

lol

----------


## RaginCajun

> Hook me up bro!
> 
> Already hung up on one customer today. 
> 
> lol


Look into the environmental spill clean up stuff. I have a bud that lives here and flys/travels all over cleaning spills. may be something to look in to.

I will give my bud a shot who works up there and see what he has to say.

can always go back to being a real life whore, oldest profession there is!

----------


## austinite

Good dog!

----------


## austinite



----------


## DSM4Life



----------


## Dukkit

Morning whores.

Hi Ender. 

May flip out at the company owner today and lose my job. 

Lets hope it goes smoothly.

----------


## kronik420



----------


## kronik420



----------


## kronik420



----------


## austinite

^^ Marriage material. At least long enough where we'd be eligible for an annulment.

----------


## kronik420



----------


## austinite

> 


JC Pennies catalog....

----------


## kronik420



----------


## austinite

reverse thong. olivia newton john style! ^^

----------


## kronik420



----------


## kronik420



----------


## kronik420



----------


## kronik420



----------


## kronik420



----------


## kronik420



----------


## kronik420



----------


## kronik420



----------


## kronik420



----------


## kronik420



----------


## kronik420



----------


## kronik420



----------


## kronik420



----------


## kronik420



----------


## kronik420



----------


## kronik420



----------


## kronik420



----------


## kronik420



----------


## kronik420



----------


## kronik420



----------


## austinite

^ LOL, hydie . Way before plastics......

----------


## kronik420



----------


## kronik420



----------


## kronik420



----------


## austinite



----------


## austinite



----------


## austinite



----------


## austinite



----------


## lovbyts

> 


Right up my alley or should I say I would like to go up her alley....

----------


## austinite



----------


## Dukkit

Morning.


Good arrangement of pics for todays spank bank.


17 guests.... suck it.

----------


## RaginCajun

morning wank slaps

morning dukk

think I tore or stretched a tendon in my forearm. feels like horrible tendonitis. Fukk me!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Mother fvcker....... That drive from north NJ to Florida is a bitch lol. 19 hours straight..... Only stopped for gas. 
> 
> I'm gunna go take a coma-esque nap.....





> Thats why Im flying. 
> 
> Fukk that.


hope that storm doesn't get yall

----------


## bikeral



----------


## kronik420

its 4:20am

brb

----------


## Igifuno

> Hey RC, I figured out how to make my elbow/forearm pain better. I have only trained once in the last 15 days!
> Feels a lot better LOL. And yes, this cycle is officially fukked up at this point.
> I'm gonna have to kick ass this week.


Tried to send you a Pm for this but wouldn't go through:

Ender, hope all is well. Please share your secret with me brutha. My forearm has been messing with me for years. On NPP right now though and definitely better. I found some helpful stretches but would like to know what you have as well that helped.

Thx!

Igi

----------


## Igifuno

It sucks when a CLA capsule explodes in your pocket. I look like I made an oily wee wee

----------


## RaginCajun

> It sucks when a CLA capsule explodes in your pocket. I look like I made an oily wee wee


hahahahaha!

----------


## RaginCajun

our office building has been out of A/C all day!

hot ass a mofo

need bikini girls feedin me grapes!

----------


## Igifuno

> our office building has been out of A/C all day!
> 
> hot ass a mofo
> 
> need bikini girls feedin me grapes!


No fun .. I've been outside walking around most of the day preparing for an inspection tomorrow. Every time I come in I eat a meal .. Lol.

----------


## bikeral

> Tried to send you a Pm for this but wouldn't go through:
> 
> Ender, hope all is well. Please share your secret with me brutha. My forearm has been messing with me for years. On NPP right now though and definitely better. I found some helpful stretches but would like to know what you have as well that helped.
> 
> Thx!
> 
> Igi


Hey bud, I've had golfers elbow (pain on inside tendon) for years and now I am finally pain free. Couple things that worked.

Take a complete week off.
Warm up with 2-3 light 20 rep sets. Especially for curls.
Find curling exercises that do not make matters worst.
Hope that helps.

----------


## Igifuno

> Hey bud, I've had golfers elbow (pain on inside tendon) for years and now I am finally pain free. Couple things that worked.
> 
> Take a complete week off.
> Warm up with 2-3 light 20 rep sets. Especially for curls.
> Find curling exercises that do not make matters worst.
> Hope that helps.


Makes sense.. Part of my problem I think is I always mess with it.. Almost to verify that it's still injured. I get so pissed at myself when I screw with it so much it starts hurting.. I ice it a lot, but the week off makes complete sense. Thx!

----------


## Prol

I was on a IT support forum and in the OT section some one posted about the worst relationship they ever had .

"My worst relationship is when I was 10 and I was trying to feed my hamster a seed through his cage, but as the seed fell he went to take a bite and bit my finger. Needless to say I didn't shed a tear when he died."

----------


## kronik420

ice cream van just drove past my house..

trying to cut atm so didn't get one  :Frown:

----------


## kronik420



----------


## kronik420



----------


## kronik420



----------


## kronik420



----------


## Igifuno

Top o the marnin'

----------


## Dukkit

Oh hi!

 :Nutkick:

----------


## kronik420

going on a diet

 :Frown:

----------


## Dukkit

Chubby

----------


## kronik420

exactly ^^

----------


## kronik420

what to do tomorrow... 

no work, no gym...

might go through my sh!t and see what i can sell on ebay  :Smilie:

----------


## kronik420

and by mine i mean my sister's lol..

----------


## -Ender-

> Tried to send you a Pm for this but wouldn't go through:
> 
> Ender, hope all is well. Please share your secret with me brutha. My forearm has been messing with me for years. On NPP right now though and definitely better. I found some helpful stretches but would like to know what you have as well that helped.
> 
> Thx!
> 
> Igi


Igi

I was kinda joking about solving the problem. What I did was take time off. It helped...a little
I took Marcus's advice and introduced NPP to my current protocol. 
Current run is Test phenylpropionate and Iso, so the NPP fits in perfect anyway.

----------


## -Ender-

morning Dukkit.

----------


## jasc

Mornin box crushers

----------


## kronik420



----------


## bikeral

Morning ass munchers

----------


## bikeral

Morning Dukkit, Ender, Jasc, Igi, RC, kronik, Marcus, Aust .................................................. ........................................

----------


## bikeral

Is it friday yet???

----------


## kronik420

> Is it friday yet???


almost..

----------


## RaginCajun

good morning Vietnam!!!!!!

I wish it was Friday!

kronik, just send your sister this way if she is hot. I'll buy her on ebay

----------


## jasc

> Is it friday yet???


Mornin Biker! 

read that bar story earlier.. classic

wish it was friday

----------


## jasc

> good morning Vietnam!!!!!!
> 
> I wish it was Friday!
> 
> kronik, just send your sister this way if she is hot. I'll buy her on ebay


lmao

----------


## kronik420

> good morning Vietnam!!!!!!
> 
> I wish it was Friday!
> 
> kronik, just send your sister this way if she is hot. I'll buy her on ebay


i can send you some used underwear lol..

----------


## kronik420

good night hoes

----------


## jasc

> good night hoes


Night Kron

----------


## jasc



----------


## bikeral

> Mornin Biker! 
> 
> read that bar story earlier.. classic
> 
> wish it was friday


Whats up Jasc? Hope all is well.

----------


## bikeral

> good morning Vietnam!!!!!!
> 
> I wish it was Friday!
> 
> kronik, just send your sister this way if she is hot. I'll buy her on ebay


RC the man. When you grabbing that jet to NYC?

----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral

bahahahaha

----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## RaginCajun

haha jasc

I made the top ten

I should be awarded some tren 

it rhymes so why not!

----------


## ghettoboyd

damit now ive got to start posting frivolous blabbering drizzle in here so as to not fall from grace in the thread that I once helped build from its infancy...there are peeps who joined yesterday with more posts than me...fukin whores....yes im a lazy whore as of late...

----------


## -Ender-

Hello Ghetto.

----------


## -Ender-

> Who Posted?
> 
> Posts 7,588
> calgarian
> 
> 
> Posts 6,965
> Dukkit
> 
> ...


I wonder how Siggy's doing...

----------


## jasc

> Bahahaha
> 
> Jasc!
> 
> Jasc!
> 
> Jasc!!


Thank you Thank you

Now I'll have to start steppin it up

Ender will pass me in no time with all those great pics he's postin

----------


## jasc

> damit now ive got to start posting half naked chicks in here so as to not fall from grace in the thread that I once helped build from its infancy...there are peeps who joined yesterday with more posts than me...fukin whores....yes im a lazy whore as of late...


Fixed

How goes it Ghetto?

good to see ya in here

----------


## Igifuno

> Top 5!!


The money shot!!! Nice job.

----------


## jasc

> haha jasc
> 
> I made the top ten
> 
> I should be awarded some tren 
> 
> it rhymes so why not!


got some waitin for ya

send me the private jet and I'll bring it down

----------


## jasc

> The money shot!!! Nice job.


haha!

Thx Igi

----------


## Igifuno

> Wtf Igi.. all milestone posts must be made in here
> 
> What were you thinking!?
> 
> lol
> 
> Happy 7k bud


I know. I'm ashamed.

----------


## ghettoboyd

> Hello Ghetto.


hello buddy...

----------


## ghettoboyd

> Fixed
> 
> How goes it Ghetto?
> 
> good to see ya in here


ha ha your right im not mutch of a poster of picks...I leave that to ender...he is an artist...im actually here everyday ive just been realy lax on the posting...

----------


## Igifuno

> Who Posted?
> 
> Posts 7,588
> calgarian
> 
> Posts 6,965
> Dukkit
> 
> Posts 5,560
> ...


Man.. Blast from the past... 

Bert hasn't been on forever and he's still up there haha

----------


## Igifuno

> damit now ive got to start posting frivolous blabbering drizzle in here so as to not fall from grace in the thread that I once helped build from its infancy...there are peeps who joined yesterday with more posts than me...fukin whores....yes im a lazy whore as of late...


Ghetto in the house..l

----------


## ghettoboyd

> I wonder how Siggy's doing...


I was thinking the same thing...him and manic...miss those guys...

----------


## ghettoboyd

> Ghetto in the house..l


whats up my man?...good to see you around more too...

----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## jasc



----------


## jasc



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## marcus300

:Smilie: ..............

----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## austinite



----------


## austinite



----------


## austinite

Blame your fvcking wife. I had no idea she was married...

----------


## Dukkit

I always tell the husband... "Look, dont get mad at me. Im not the one cheating. Your wife is."

----------


## austinite

> I always tell the husband... "Look, dont get mad at me. Im not the one cheating. Your wife is."


Exactly.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Back from a 3 day, 200 mile bike ride
> 
> My ass hurtssssss~
> 
> My liver hurts more!


Damn clunkster, that's some mileage!

I know someone who will rub it for ya

----------


## austinite

Hi, RC Cola. 

Hi, Biker. 

Yo, Dukkit. My private jet pilot is out sick. I'll send him next week.

----------


## RaginCajun

sup aust!

how is your decision making going?

----------


## bikeral

Whats up Aust?

Staying in Austin?

----------


## austinite

Yep. So far I'm here. Still have not decided but hopefully I'll know by end of month.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Yep. So far I'm here. Still have not decided but hopefully I'll know by end of month.


good luck!

let me know if i can help out in any way

----------


## austinite

> good luck!
> 
> let me know if i can help out in any way


Thank you, my fellow Texan!

----------


## Dukkit

I guess Ill stay in PA.

----------


## jasc

> I guess Ill stay in PA.


come to OH and we'll roadtrip down to TX

----------


## austinite

> I guess Ill stay in PA.


Wait for it................................................ ...........................

----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## austinite

*dukkit is a ding dong !!!*

----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral

..........

----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## Igifuno

Papa Cal in da house!!

----------


## calgarian

> Look who the fat chick dragged in!


I had to come in otherwise these BOYS will be lost.

----------


## Dukkit

Shit

They just laid off the CEO. 

Hes been here 30 years. 

They needed his salary to pay our vendors. 

Thats 3 ppl theyve laid off who have been here longer than me. 

My heads gonna be on the chopping block soon.

----------


## bikeral

> biker!
> 
> like the brit pics!
> 
> london bridge may fall this weekend!


Just prepping. Maybe I can get a stewardess to take her top off for me on the plane.




> What time is your flight brother Al?


Flight is at 10PM. Should get there tomorrow morning.

----------


## bikeral

> Shit
> 
> They just laid off the CEO. 
> 
> Hes been here 30 years. 
> 
> They needed his salary to pay our vendors. 
> 
> Thats 3 ppl theyve laid off who have been here longer than me. 
> ...



Let them lay you off. Collect unemployment and make your girl get a second job.

----------


## Back In Black

> Just prepping. Maybe I can get a stewardess to take her top off for me on the plane.
> .


 If you ever get up to Newcastle (where the shite brown ale comes from) you barely have to ask a girl to show you her wares. If you get an English stewardess ask her if she is a Geordie and, if so, you are into a winner.

----------


## jasc

> Let them lay you off. Collect unemployment and make your girl get a second job.


bahahaha! 

awesome..

----------


## jasc

> If you ever get up to Newcastle (where the shite brown ale comes from) you barely have to ask a girl to show you her wares. If you get an English stewardess ask her if she is a Geordie and, if so, you are into a winner.


blasphemy!

New Castle is good beer!

----------


## jasc

> Shit
> 
> They just laid off the CEO.
> 
> Hes been here 30 years.
> 
> They needed his salary to pay our vendors.
> 
> Thats 3 ppl theyve laid off who have been here longer than me.
> ...


Hope you hear back from that other job soon

----------


## bikeral

> If you ever get up to Newcastle (where the shite brown ale comes from) you barely have to ask a girl to show you her wares. If you get an English stewardess ask her if she is a Geordie and, if so, you are into a winner.



Thanks for the tip mate. I'll make sure she poses for the boys on the forum.  :Smilie:

----------


## Back In Black

> blasphemy!
> 
> New Castle is good beer!


You're not British then?!

Al is right about boddingtons though, it's a good session beer.

Al, drink some London Pride when you get to the big smoke, it's pretty good for a southern ale.

----------


## bikeral

> You're not British then?!
> 
> Al is right about boddingtons though, it's a good session beer.
> 
> Al, drink some London Pride when you get to the big smoke, it's pretty good for a southern ale.


Last time I was over there I stopped by an MC clubhouse and drank every London Pride they had.

----------


## Back In Black

> Last time I was over there I stopped by an MC clubhouse and drank every London Pride they had.


Good boy :Smilie:

----------


## Igifuno

> Shit
> 
> They just laid off the CEO.
> 
> Hes been here 30 years.
> 
> They needed his salary to pay our vendors.
> 
> Thats 3 ppl theyve laid off who have been here longer than me.
> ...


Damn hope you're ok bro

----------


## -Ender-

> I had to come in otherwise these BOYS will be lost.


You don't have to be hairy as an ape to be a man, there Fuzzy.

----------


## calgarian

> You don't have to be hairy as an ape to be a man, there Fuzzy.


hey Bender,
how its going??? Yeah I am hairy, good looking and intelligent . whats your point?

----------


## austinite

*Self Picture Weekend.* *Aka:* *Selfies!
*

----------


## austinite

^ for my friend, Jasc.

----------


## kronik420



----------


## kronik420

16 guests

blow me

----------


## DSM4Life

> 16 guests
> 
> blow me


.................

----------


## Igifuno

Mornin' mollywhoppers...on my way to Dallas for my company's annual conference. I'm presenting on Wednesday.. Wish me luck and have a great week!

----------


## Dpyle

> Mornin' mollywhoppers...on my way to Dallas for my company's annual conference. I'm presenting on Wednesday.. Wish me luck and have a great week!


Good luck with that. 


I just got off work. Think ill have a couple adult beverages before I hit the bed.

----------


## Igifuno

> Good luck with that.
> 
> I just got off work. Think ill have a couple adult beverages before I hit the bed.


Nice..and thx man. Bloody Marys are great in the AM

----------


## Dpyle

> Nice..and thx man. Bloody Marys are great in the AM


And if you make them with V8 they count as a vegetable!

----------


## Dukkit

Good morning lint lickers!

----------


## Dpyle

I think I'm done working. Maybe I'll take an early retirement and get on the dole.

----------


## Dukkit

Twerk it

----------


## Dpyle

Been paying taxes against my will for many years now, and I think it's time a little finds its way home. 

I laughed at my last social security statement when it said I would be eligible at age 73. 

Ha! If I'm still working at 73 I don't really see a need in stopping. Hell I'd probably die soon after leaving the workforce at that age and nothing to do.

----------


## jasc

> ^ for my friend, Jasc.


cheers bud

That is a great ass

wonder if she's asian..

kinda looks like it

----------


## jasc

Mornin pole smokers

hope everyone had a good weekend

----------


## jasc

> Mornin' mollywhoppers...on my way to Dallas for my company's annual conference. I'm presenting on Wednesday.. Wish me luck and have a great week!


Good luck bro

----------


## Dpyle

Now it starting to livin up in the whore house

----------


## Igifuno

> And if you make them with V8 they count as a vegetable!


I believe it counts for two!  :Smilie:

----------


## Igifuno

> Good luck bro


Thanks jasc.. Quick pit stop in Austin.. *wave*  :Smilie:

----------


## Dpyle

> I believe it counts for two!


You can count as many veggies as you want. You can have 2-4-6-8-10 or until you hit the floor. Then it becomes a "sleep aid"

----------


## Igifuno

> You can count as many veggies as you want. You can have 2-4-6-8-10 or until you hit the floor. Then it becomes a "sleep aid"


In addition to some hot sauce and horseradish (if I have it), I like to put a few dashes of Cayenne pepper as well.. Heats you up nice.

----------


## RaginCajun

hello whores!

work is killin my whorin'

met a hot fukkin cougar on saturday, she asked me to dance. 

and i told her, gotcha betch!

gonna try and meet up with her soon, smoking hot!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Igifuno

> hello whores!
> 
> work is killin my whorin'
> 
> met a hot fukkin cougar on saturday, she asked me to dance.
> 
> and i told her, gotcha betch!
> 
> gonna try and meet up with her soon, smoking hot!!!!!!!!!


Get it done whore bag.. Makes us proud!!!

----------


## jasc

> In addition to some hot sauce and horseradish (if I have it), I like to put a few dashes of Cayenne pepper as well.. Heats you up nice.


nice! vegetables plus a thermogenic effect

now we're talkin

----------


## kronik420

been tooo busy...

haven't had time to scratch my ass..

----------


## bikeral

> How'd that go biker.. Any action or what?


Went real good. She is from Tunisia. Nice olive skin. Hot body. In her 30's (That's jailbait for an old fvcker like me)

Off coarse being married no action took place.

----------


## kronik420

gotta go to bed, then go to school, then go to gym, then go to work, then go to school, then go to gym, then go to sleep..

that's my next 2 days... been like this for the last month 

doin my head in...

----------


## bikeral

> gotta go to bed, then go to school, then go to gym, then go to work, then go to school, then go to gym, then go to sleep..
> 
> that's my next 2 days... been like this for the last month 
> 
> doin my head in...


You are probably sleeping too much.

----------


## Igifuno

> Went real good. She is from Tunisia. Nice olive skin. Hot body. In her 30's (That's jailbait for an old fvcker like me)
> 
> Off coarse being married no action took place.


I see....

----------


## RaginCajun

> Went real good. She is from Tunisia. Nice olive skin. Hot body. In her 30's (That's jailbait for an old fvcker like me)
> 
> Off coarse being married no action took place.


and this is where i step in and take over!

biker, you sound like you are a great wingman!

----------


## RaginCajun

morning you magnificent SOBs!

cougar def wants some more!

she works close to my apt, so i am trying to line up a 'lunch' date!

 :0ae86hump:

----------


## Igifuno

> morning you magnificent SOBs!
> 
> cougar def wants some more!
> 
> she works close to my apt, so i am trying to line up a 'lunch' date!


I think we need a better name for her than 'cougar', especially considering her 'uniqueness'. 

Lets take votes.. First one in:

Smoothie

----------


## jasc

Mornin sluts

work weeks almost half over and the Browns play tomorrow

life is good

(will be even better when NCAA starts!)

----------


## jasc

> Morning Duk, Ender, Jasc, RC, Aust, Haz, Igi
> 
> Happy hump day.
> 
> Went out last night with woman that sat next to me on plane from London to NYC.


 


> Went real good. She is from Tunisia. Nice olive skin. Hot body. In her 30's (That's jailbait for an old fvcker like me)
> 
> Off coarse she'll be walking bow-legged today.


fixed

Mornin Biker! 

nice work

----------


## jasc

> morning you magnificent SOBs!
> 
> cougar def wants some more!
> 
> she works close to my apt, so i am trying to line up a 'lunch' date!


get it RC!

----------


## jasc

> I think we need a better name for her than 'cougar', especially considering her 'uniqueness'.
> 
> Lets take votes.. First one in:
> 
> Smoothie


Hmmmm....

If she was Native American we could call her "Mountain with no peaks"

----------


## bikeral

> fixed
> 
> Mornin Biker! 
> 
> nice work


 :Wink:  bahaha

----------


## bikeral

> and this is where i step in and take over!
> 
> biker, you sound like you are a great wingman!


Sounds like a plan. I am meeting another Friday that I met in the first class lounge at JFK on my way to London. I'll heat her up and you can close the deal.
The jet will be sent for you.

----------


## Dukkit

Went out riding with a few friends last night..

A bat flew into my buddies shoulder. 

He said felt like getting hit with a baseball.

----------


## bikeral

> morning you magnificent SOBs!
> 
> cougar def wants some more!
> 
> she works close to my apt, so i am trying to line up a 'lunch' date!


Don't let her lock you down buddy. Once they get a taste its hard to shake em off.

----------


## bikeral

> I think we need a better name for her than 'cougar', especially considering her 'uniqueness'. 
> 
> Lets take votes.. First one in:
> 
> Smoothie


I'm not liking cougar either. hmmmm must think about this.

----------


## bikeral

> Went out riding with a few friends last night..
> 
> A bat flew into my buddies shoulder. 
> 
> He said felt like getting hit with a baseball.


I got hit with a rock in the chest once riding the bike. Sting

----------


## RaginCajun

> I think we need a better name for her than 'cougar', especially considering her 'uniqueness'. 
> 
> Lets take votes.. First one in:
> 
> Smoothie





> Hmmmm....
> 
> If she was Native American we could call her "Mountain with no peaks"





> I'm not liking cougar either. hmmmm must think about this.


Smoothie is def one 

she also does kickboxing

blonde hair

----------


## -Ender-

> Went out riding with a few friends last night..
> 
> A bat flew into my buddies shoulder. 
> 
> He said felt like getting hit with a baseball.


hell, a big leaf in the fall can feel like a slap to the face.
I got hit with a junebug in the lip once. I was travelling in excess of the posted limit. (ahem well) I got a pretty big fat lip out of the deal.

----------


## -Ender-

fuk helmets

----------


## -Ender-

...and fuk olive skinned women. hell yeah!

----------


## -Ender-

bang bang. you're fukked. 

*walks out

----------


## -Ender-

I like to split wood for cardio.

----------


## bikeral

Ender is on a roll

----------


## bikeral

I like my wood split for cardio

----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## jasc

bahahaha

----------


## RaginCajun

^^^^^^hahahahahaha!

----------


## Dpyle

It's Wednesday and I'm headed to work. 


Gonna be riding the OT for the next 3.5 days!

----------


## Igifuno

> It's Wednesday and I'm headed to work.
> 
> Gonna be riding the OT for the next 3.5 days!


Get it done, son! I'm headed out of Knoxville back down to Chattanooga as we speak... Peace!

----------


## Dpyle

> Get it done, son! I'm headed out of Knoxville back down to Chattanooga as we speak... Peace!


Better keep an eye out, there are a lot of idiots on the road around here.

----------


## austinite



----------


## Dukkit

Hello...

dip shits.

----------


## Igifuno

Eeeew...

----------


## Igifuno

> Hello...
> 
> dip shits.


Good day fine sir.

----------


## Dukkit

Whats on your agenda today Igi?

----------


## RaginCajun

morning chode mongers!

work has really been killin me lately in the whoring department

i am ready for friday evening!

----------


## Igifuno

> Whats on your agenda today Igi?


More budget reviews brutha. I have 12 total.. 5 done and sent in, 4 more substantially complete, and 3 more I still need to write from scratch. Will be glad when I wrap this sh*t up next week.

How about you man?

----------


## Igifuno

> morning chode mongers!
> 
> work has really been killin me lately in the whoring department
> 
> i am ready for friday evening!


What's up RC? Yeah you're a busy man lately between work and gettin' ass..  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> What's up RC? Yeah you're a busy man lately between work and gettin' ass..


yes sir sure am!

i am doing things that i am not even qualified to do but in order to make this project work, i have to do whatever it takes!

seems i am the FILO of the office!

hoping to get that little pay bump i so deserve!

i am ready to get home this evening, i threw some wild hog roasts in a crockpot this AM and making pulled bbq pork out of it.

----------


## bikeral

Morning bitches

Happy Thursday

The weekend is almost here

----------


## bikeral



----------


## Igifuno

> yes sir sure am!
> 
> i am doing things that i am not even qualified to do but in order to make this project work, i have to do whatever it takes!
> 
> seems i am the FILO of the office!
> 
> hoping to get that little pay bump i so deserve!
> 
> i am ready to get home this evening, i threw some wild hog roasts in a crockpot this AM and making pulled bbq pork out of it.


Yeah brutha own it and you'll get it. Sounds like good things are in your professional future. 

Crock pot hog roast sounds reeeeal guuuuuud..

----------


## bikeral



----------


## Igifuno

> Morning bitches
> 
> Happy Thursday
> 
> The weekend is almost here


Sup biker? Hell yeah... Looking forward to it

----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral

> Sup biker? Hell yeah... Looking forward to it


All good. Hopefully work from home tomorrow and get an early start. (Do nothing from home) haha

----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## Dukkit

> More budget reviews brutha. I have 12 total.. 5 done and sent in, 4 more substantially complete, and 3 more I still need to write from scratch. Will be glad when I wrap this sh*t up next week.
> 
> How about you man?


Sweating in this humid ass weather we are having. 

Then gym. 

Maybe work on some wood projects tonight. 

Bout it.

----------


## Dukkit

> 


I would bury my face so far in that ass, I would lose consciousness.

----------


## bikeral

bahahaha

----------


## bikeral

I need a mistress

----------


## Dukkit

Girl has a Phillies game on Sat with her fam.

Im looking for a mistress for the day.

----------


## bikeral

> Girl has a Phillies game on Sat with her fam.
> 
> Im looking for a mistress for the day.


Make sure to get a pic

----------


## bikeral

Going out with guys from work tomorrow.

One of these dumb asses is having another kid.

Told him years ago to get a vasectomy and not tell his wife.

----------


## bikeral

I'm all bauched up

Need to debauch

----------


## Dukkit

> Make sure to get a pic


I will. Still waiting on pics from chick I hung out with on Tues. Keeps saying she'll take some for me.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I'm all bauched up
> 
> Need to debauch


i am with you on this!

----------


## kronik420

check out my hydro lettuce

----------


## Hazard

I just fvcked for 40 minutes and couldn't nut..... Gave up. Tren has me winded and hot lol

----------


## Hazard

> check out my hydro lettuce


Ahhhh that's cool. I love that shit

----------


## Dukkit

> I just fvcked for 40 minutes and couldn't nut..... Gave up. Tren has me winded and hot lol


I remember those tren fukks with no nut. 

Good workout but sucks not cumming.

----------


## bikeral

Should tell that guy that shoots in 2 minutes that tren is the cure for premature ejaculation. bahaha

----------


## Dukkit

> Should tell that guy that shoots in 2 minutes that tren is the cure for premature ejaculation. bahaha


We should market it as a new ED drug.

Helps prevent premature ejaculation and gets you ripped at same time. 

We'd make millions! Millions I say!

----------


## Hazard

> We should market it as a new ED drug.
> 
> Helps prevent premature ejaculation and gets you ripped at same time.
> 
> We'd make millions! Millions I say!


Lmfao I'd buy it

----------


## Dukkit

Chick I hung out with on Tues while my girl was at her parents.

----------


## bikeral

^^ Nice

----------


## Dukkit

Didnt like her nipples though. Theyre the kind that dont get hard. lol.

----------


## bikeral

I like dark nipples that stick out the size of my pinky.

----------


## bikeral

On the other hand.... At least she has nipples.

----------


## Igifuno

> Somehow the GM gave the salesman my info originally and approved my deal!
> 
> Bam britches, bad in a truck!!!!!


Bam! Nice bro congrats. I know you wanted to get that done!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Bam! Nice bro congrats. I know you wanted to get that done!!!


Thanks!

Yeah, this coonass ain't built for being in a car!

Found a 2008 Chevy Z71 wit 56k on it. My Acura had 112k. 

Hoping I can put a big gator in the back of it this weekend!

----------


## bikeral

> Glad I'm not going in tomorrow. Harley's galore, for the 110th. Shit ton at the plant for tours and demo rides. Traffic down to a crawl basically everywhere. Cool to see though. Anyone here coming up for that?


Where do you work? In Milwaukee?

----------


## bikeral

> Somehow the GM gave the salesman my info originally and approved my deal! 
> 
> Bam britches, bad in a truck!!!!!


Good for you. What did you get? pics?

----------


## bikeral

Just had a great delt workout.

Pushed 225 for 10 reps on the barbell seated shoulder press and I am cutting.
Next cycle I'm going for 315.

----------


## redhawk01

> Where do you work? In Milwaukee?


Yeah, work across from miller park, home of the brewers.

----------


## Igifuno

Top o the marnin'..

One more day of of insanity and then off to the Grand Canyon. Gonna have to take some pics and share when I get back. 

Have a great day everyone.

----------


## Igifuno

Predict RC in at 7:21a and dukkit in at 7:25a... Let's see

----------


## Dukkit

7:29

----------


## Dukkit

Think I fukking tore or sprained a rear delt last night. 

Bitch is killing me. 

Had to cut chest workout short and just did cardio. 

Damnit. 

I need GH.

----------


## Igifuno

> 7:29


Shi*t.. No lottery for me today.

----------


## Dpyle

Still have 2 more days before its back home to try and recover from vacation. 

Why is it, you need a week for vacation and a second week to recover before heading back to work.

----------


## Igifuno

> Think I fukking tore or sprained a rear delt last night.
> 
> Bitch is killing me.
> 
> Had to cut chest workout short and just did cardio.
> 
> Damnit.
> 
> I need GH.


Damn that's frustrating. I've dealt with injury for years and I know how you feel. In fact I was just posting about it on Marcus's thread. I'm with you on the GH.. I'm ready as well and think its time.

----------


## Igifuno

> Still have 2 more days before its back home to try and recover from vacation.
> 
> Why is it, you need a week for vacation and a second week to recover before heading back to work.


Yeah that's always the case, isn't it? Vacation can be downright exhausting. Now that I'm older I always make a point to come back from vacation a day or perhaps two before I need to get back into the swing of things... When I was younger I used to stretch my vacation right up to the last second and then have to start work etc. the next day and it always sucked

----------


## -Ender-

Morning hole stabbers. Happy Friday. 

Everybody else can eat shit and die today. (18 guests)

----------


## Dukkit

> Morning hole stabbers. Happy Friday. 
> 
> Everybody else can eat shit and die today. (18 guests)


Yeah! What Ender said, see?

----------


## Igifuno

Those guests can tongue punch my fart box.

----------


## Dukkit

Poop time!

----------


## Dukkit

All done. 

Whats everyones holiday weekend plans? 

Taking mom out tomorrow for her bday. Breakfast and a movie I think. 

Then gfs parents sat night for some grilling. 

Moms on sun for some grilling. 

Then relaxing on the couch and vegging out on mon.

----------


## bikeral

Happy friday fvckers

----------


## bikeral

> Those guests can tongue punch my fart box.


bahahaha that never gets old

----------


## bikeral

> Yeah that's always the case, isn't it? Vacation can be downright exhausting. Now that I'm older I always make a point to come back from vacation a day or perhaps two before I need to get back into the swing of things... When I was younger I used to stretch my vacation right up to the last second and then have to start work etc. the next day and it always sucked


Same, I usually get back from vacation on Friday's now.

----------


## bikeral

> Think I fukking tore or sprained a rear delt last night. 
> 
> Bitch is killing me. 
> 
> Had to cut chest workout short and just did cardio. 
> 
> Damnit. 
> 
> I need GH.


That sucks ass.

----------


## Igifuno

> bahahaha that never gets old


Indeed.. I encourage everyone to say it out loud... You will not be disappointed

----------


## Dukkit

Douche canoe

----------


## Dukkit

Is it 4 yet?

----------


## Dpyle

> All done.
> 
> Whats everyones holiday weekend plans?
> 
> Taking mom out tomorrow for her bday. Breakfast and a movie I think.
> 
> Then gfs parents sat night for some grilling.
> 
> Moms on sun for some grilling.
> ...


12 hour drive home Sunday then Monday will be spent resting up for work on Tuesday.

----------


## Dukkit

I hope I can leave early today.

----------


## RaginCajun

Well, I'm late but good morning SOBs!

Have to bring the new truck in already, I think I hear a noise and just want to make sure.

Alligator huntin back home this weekend, and hanging with the fam!!!

And I'm in the woods again today! Trying to line myself up a deer hunt out here, so beautiful!

----------


## Lunk1

Send me some gator meat!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## Dukkit

RC and Biker...

good day my fellow whores.

----------


## redhawk01



----------


## JimmySidewalk

my fellow riders, i would be curious if a 1000mile ride with a supersport bike would be achievable in one session with some short breaks. it would be mostly highway. 
Would my back be able to take it ?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Send me some gator meat!!!!!!!!!!


Send me some ammo!

----------


## RaginCajun

> RC and Biker...
> 
> good day my fellow whores.


What up bud!

I'm raising hell at the dealership right now. I think it is my brake pads in the front rubbing. It is in the service dept right now. I am trying to avoid getting with the GM, I know he remembers this pretty face!!!

Fuuuuuuukkkkkkkkkkk!!!!

I am actually shaking I'm sooooo pissed!!!!

----------


## Dukkit

> my fellow riders, i would be curious if a 1000mile ride with a supersport bike would be achievable in one session with some short breaks. it would be mostly highway. 
> Would my back be able to take it ?


In one session? I personally wouldnt. Not on a supersport. 

If you tried though... stay hydrated. Stop every 2 hours or so for a few mins. Stretch, move around. Etc. 
But Id probably need a nap somewhere during the 1000 miles.

----------


## Dukkit

> What up bud!
> 
> I'm raising hell at the dealership right now. I think it is my brake pads in the front rubbing. It is in the service dept right now. I am trying to avoid getting with the GM, I know he remembers this pretty face!!!
> 
> Fuuuuuuukkkkkkkkkkk!!!!
> 
> I am actually shaking I'm sooooo pissed!!!!


Added to the burn list!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Added to the burn list!!!!!!!!!!!


Definitely!

Trying to see what I can get out of them.

I'm gonna shoot for free oil changes or something.

What do y'all think?

----------


## bikeral

Where all the hookers at?

----------


## RaginCajun

morning turd wranglers!

weekend was good, got the smoothie to commit to balloon knot sex!

how bout yall?

----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral

> morning turd wranglers!
> 
> weekend was good, got the smoothie to commit to balloon knot sex!
> 
> how bout yall?


Fvck yea. Way to go. 

Weekend was calm. Focused on training...

----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## -Ender-

Morning fellas.

t-minus 48hrs till launch for vegas. 

I am expecting a good flight with a hard landing into a nice pile of steaming poontang.

----------


## bikeral

> Morning fellas.
> 
> t-minus 48hrs till launch for vegas. 
> 
> I am expecting a good flight with a hard landing into a nice pile of steaming poontang.


Have a great time. You going solo on this vacation?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Fvck yea. Way to go. 
> 
> Weekend was calm. Focused on training...


datta boy!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Morning fellas.
> 
> t-minus 48hrs till launch for vegas. 
> 
> I am expecting a good flight with a hard landing into a nice pile of steaming poontang.


sounds like a good place to be!

----------


## marcus300

Ender 

Tartan mini skits, very short  :Smilie: 

Can you deliver?

----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## marcus300

fuking hell, that's ****ed me right up  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

> fuking hell, that's ****ed me right up


Bahaha you placed an order...

----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## Hazard

http://i.imgur.com/aybFt.gifhttp://i.imgur.com/aybFt.gif

----------


## Hazard

http://cdn.ebaumsworld.com/mediaFile...1/81793227.gif

----------


## Hazard

http://bigassgifs.com/assets/brazili...boy-phatty.gif

----------


## Hazard

http://bigassgifs.com/assets/camgirl-booty-pop.gif

----------


## Hazard

http://bigassgifs.com/assets/big-booty-cam-girl.gif

----------


## Hazard

http://bigassgifs.com/assets/big-ass-car-wash.gif

----------


## Hazard

This one kills me..... Fvcking heaven lol


http://bigassgifs.com/assets/stephan...booty-clap.gif

----------


## Hazard

http://bigassgifs.com/assets/brazilian-bunda-big.gif

----------


## -Ender-

> Ender 
> 
> Tartan mini skits, very short 
> 
> Can you deliver?


I'll defer to Al! Nicely done.
Work is getting in the way of whoring today...Must fix that

----------


## bikeral

> I'll defer to Al! Nicely done.
> Work is getting in the way of whoring today...Must fix that


Where is Duk today? He is MIA.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Where is Duk today? He is MIA.


wonder if his GF has him hemmmed up?

----------


## bikeral

Speaking of MIA... have not heard from Jasc in a while.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Speaking of MIA... have not heard from Jasc in a while.


No joke. 

If the Browns would have won, he would prob have showed up

----------


## Hazard

http://31.media.tumblr.com/dea1195c3...c8b9o1_400.gif

----------


## Hazard

http://24.media.tumblr.com/91ec9f8a7...3r6fo1_250.gif

----------


## Hazard

http://iamawinrar.tumblr.com/

----------


## bikeral

> My friends wife is trying to hook me up with a part time gig at a tavern she manages. 
> 
> Bar backing and door man stuff. 
> 
> Need them dolla dolla bills ya'll!


Good job for pulling hoes. take it.

----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral

Its Thursday time to plan weekend.

Option A
Workout, stay on diet, no drinking, do cardio.

Option B
Workout, cheat a bit on diet, drink some beers, ask women to take top off, do cardio


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## RaginCajun

> Its Thursday time to plan weekend.
> 
> Option A
> Workout, stay on diet, no drinking, do cardio.
> 
> Option B
> Workout, cheat a bit on diet, drink some beers, ask women to take top off, do cardio
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


I vote, Option B!

----------


## Hazard

http://izismile.com/2012/11/13/putti...23_gifs-2.html

----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral

> I vote, Option B!


I knew I could count on you.

----------


## Hazard

http://cdn.ebaumsworld.com/mediaFile...5/81657720.gif

----------


## Dukkit

Option B!

----------


## Hazard

http://cdn.ebaumsworld.com/mediaFile...5/81657722.gif

----------


## Hazard

http://cdn.ebaumsworld.com/mediaFile...5/81657723.gif

----------


## bikeral

> Option B!


This is why I don't ask this question in the nutrition section.

YES!!! Option B

----------


## wreckshop82

This thread delivers!

----------


## wreckshop82

A++++

----------


## bikeral



----------


## Hazard

^^^^ yes yes yes

----------


## kronik420

DIY home vasectomy kit...

----------


## bikeral

> DIY home vasectomy kit...


I highly recommend every male get a vasectomy when they are 12.

----------


## kronik420

im going to bed now

have fun at work hoes

----------


## RaginCajun

> I highly recommend every male get a vasectomy when they are 12.


or find a woman who can't have kids!

----------


## Dukkit

Sleepy

----------


## Gaspaco

Bu-Bu-Bu bitcheeees!!!!

----------


## Gaspaco



----------


## RaginCajun

i could use a nap myself dukk, right in between those cheeks of that pic above

----------


## Hazard

Poked the gf's asshole last nite  :Smilie: 


She orgasmed from it as per usual and aske why we don't doit more..... I was like wtf? Ur asking me? Lol

----------


## bikeral

> Poked the gf's asshole last nite 
> 
> 
> She orgasmed from it as per usual and aske why we don't doit more..... I was like wtf? Ur asking me? Lol


Great. I wish I had back door access. Tried a couple times with major pain complaints. Access has been denied permanently.

----------


## starscream

Wicked bad protein farts today.. just thought I'd share.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Great. I wish I had back door access. Tried a couple times with major pain complaints. Access has been denied permanently.


you need to get her drunk first!

----------


## -Ender-

Did somebody say backdoor man?
Doughnut bumping bunch of horndogs!

calm yourselves..

----------


## jasc

What's up crackas!?

----------


## jasc

[img]http://i.imgur.com/iYFw4.jpg
[/img]

----------


## jasc



----------


## jasc



----------


## jasc



----------


## jasc



----------


## jasc



----------


## jasc



----------


## kronik420

> Thatll be fun!


it will  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral



----------


## Dukkit

> Whats up Duk?
> 
> Can you make it to Daytona friday Oct 18?
> 
> Hotel is booked. Should be plenty of shirts coming off.


Siiiigh. 

Wish. Have a close friends wedding that Sat. 

And work. 

Next year! Give me more advanced warning!

----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral

> Siiiigh. 
> 
> Wish. Have a close friends wedding that Sat. 
> 
> And work. 
> 
> Next year! Give me more advanced warning!


OK

We still have to plan the OST as well.

----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## Dukkit

Ost

ost

ost

ost

----------


## kronik420

over seas trip

where you's going?

----------


## bikeral



----------


## Dukkit

Wait.... Jasc.... 


You have a sister? 

Pics!!!

----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## Dukkit

Biker is taking up the slack that Ender has left. 

lol

----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral

> Biker is taking up the slack that Ender has left. 
> 
> lol


I miss enders pics.

----------


## jasc

> Wait.... Jasc....
> 
> You have a sister?
> 
> Pics!!!


No sister, got a couple brothers though if you're interested

----------


## bikeral



----------


## kronik420

> No sister, got a couple brothers though if you're interested


he lies, he's got twin sisters  :Wink:

----------


## bikeral



----------


## kronik420

speaking of twins

----------


## bikeral



----------


## Dukkit

> No sister, got a couple brothers though if you're interested


Your gf got a sister? 

lol

----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## jasc

> he lies, he's got twin sisters


lol true

but we keep it in the family

they're all mine

----------


## kronik420

good night boys and girls

----------


## bikeral



----------


## kronik420

> lol true
> 
> but we keep it in the family
> 
> they're all mine


lol eww..

----------


## bikeral



----------


## kronik420

shouldn't you's be working?

----------


## Dukkit

Hubba hubba

----------


## bikeral



----------


## jasc

> Your gf got a sister?
> 
> lol


a stepsister

trust me, you don't want her

not too easy on the eyes

----------


## jasc

> good night boys and girls


later kron

----------


## bikeral



----------


## Dukkit

> Morning buddy. Its time to carb load!
> 
> Wife has been bitching that I go out carb loading every friday night so I declared Fridays are now to be called Alsday and I get to do whatever the fvck I want.
> 
> So far no compalints out of her. bahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> What's up Duk!!!
> ...


Oh i will. She came over last night before i worked. Ill see her tomorrow and sun.

----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## RaginCajun

> Morning buddy. Its time to carb load!
> 
> Wife has been bitching that I go out carb loading every friday night so I declared Fridays are now to be called Alsday and I get to do whatever the fvck I want.
> 
> So far no compalints out of her. bahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> What's up Duk!!!
> ...


does she have a younger sister?

----------


## bikeral



----------


## Dukkit

Fukking insurance says they cant come out until Tues!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Fukking insurance says they cant come out until Tues!!!!


they shall burn!

----------


## Dukkit

Fukk my life.

lol

----------


## RaginCajun

> Fukk my life.
> 
> lol


it can always be worse!

you could have been married to her! hahahahaha

----------


## bikeral

> Fukking insurance says they cant come out until Tues!!!!


They won't let you take a few pictures?

----------


## Dukkit

> They won't let you take a few pictures?


No but they said I can swap my other rims on it... as long as when they come out on tues... the ruined tires are back on it.

----------


## -Ender-

> No but they said I can swap my other rims on it... as long as when they come out on tues... the ruined tires are back on it.


some dickless piece of shit slashed your tires at your new door job?!! that's a damn shame!

----------


## RaginCajun

> some dickless piece of shit slashed your tires at your new door job?!! that's a damn shame!


no, i think the crazy broad did it

----------


## bikeral

Woman scorned

----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## jasc

MRI just confirmed that Hoyer will be out for the season.. torn ACL

fukkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral

> MRI just confirmed that Hoyer will be out for the season.. torn ACL
> 
> fukkkkkkkkkkkk


Whats the plan for tonight bro?

Hop on the jet and lets go drinking.

----------


## RaginCajun

> MRI just confirmed that Hoyer will be out for the season.. torn ACL
> 
> fukkkkkkkkkkkk


damn!

ride the ginger kid

----------


## RaginCajun

> Whats the plan for tonight bro?
> 
> Hop on the jet and lets go drinking.


send the jet, ready to carb load here

----------


## jasc

> Whats the plan for tonight bro?
> 
> Hop on the jet and lets go drinking.


Send it on over! I could use a drink, or 5.

Probably gonna be a quite night otherwise.. trying to limit getting out of control to 1 night a week and Sat. we're hitting the OSU campus with a bunch of girls for the game... gonna be pretty ridiculous

What you up to?

----------


## austinite

Hey you guys!!!! I'm at lunch. Yay. Normal me. Going back to my real job now, and it's not at home! Feels so weird! 

 :Dancing Banana:

----------


## Dukkit

Bouncing tonight. 

Then Italian chick wants me to sleep over and she said she wants to cook me pancakes in the morn. 

I was planning on hitting the gym tomorrow morn... but nvm. 

 :Smilie:

----------


## jasc

> damn!
> 
> ride the ginger kid


ride em right off a cliff.

lol

----------


## Dukkit

> Hey you guys!!!! I'm at lunch. Yay. Normal me. Going back to my real job now, and it's not at home! Feels so weird!


Shut up

----------


## austinite

! :Frown: !

Tired of this place. Everyone keeps bullying me.

----------


## jasc

> Bouncing tonight.
> 
> Then Italian chick wants me to sleep over and she said she wants to cook me pancakes in the morn.
> 
> I was planning on hitting the gym tomorrow morn... but nvm.


she's in love..

pancakes make for a good pre-wo

----------


## Dukkit

> !!
> 
> Tired of this place. Everyone keeps bullying me.


Give me your lunch money!

----------


## bikeral

> send the jet, ready to carb load here





> Send it on over! I could use a drink, or 5.
> 
> Probably gonna be a quite night otherwise.. trying to limit getting out of control to 1 night a week and Sat. we're hitting the OSU campus with a bunch of girls for the game... gonna be pretty ridiculous
> 
> What you up to?



Jet sent. 


Just going to celebrate alsday with some carbs.

----------


## RaginCajun

i am ready to leave work, when is the jet coming?

----------


## bikeral

Should be there in 30mins.

----------


## Dukkit

Just took a nap at work. 

Shhhh.

----------


## bikeral



----------


## Igifuno

Mornin! Ender there's a movie coming out soon with you in it. Ender's Game

----------


## RaginCajun

Morning wank slaps

Long Thursday for me

I need a massage

----------


## -Ender-

> Mornin! Ender there's a movie coming out soon with you in it. Ender's Game


So I hear. I also have not received a check from those guys yet.... might be time to throttle some necks soon..

----------


## Igifuno

> Morning wank slaps Long Thursday for me I need a massage


Time to call smoothie for a rub n' tug!!

----------


## Dukkit

> Morning Dukkit!


Hi boo.

How is life treating ya?

----------


## austinite

High 5 !

----------


## austinite



----------


## Dukkit

Mister Austin, 

Whats on your agenda today?

For me its work, then starting to build a head board for Italian chick. 

Then some chores around the house. 

Then I work at the tavern tonight.

----------


## austinite

> Mister Austin, 
> 
> Whats on your agenda today?
> 
> For me its work, then starting to build a head board for Italian chick. 
> 
> Then some chores around the house. 
> 
> Then I work at the tavern tonight.


not much buddy. Going to work in 20. Taking sunday/monday off, have a nice broad coming in from houston. Good times! 

Headboard, huh? Sounds fun! Make it noisy.

----------


## austinite

Does her left arm seem reaaaaaally long?

----------


## RaginCajun

^^^^^^don't know about her arms but she looks like she has some healthy lungs!

----------


## Igifuno

> Does her left arm seem reaaaaaally long?


Oh.... My.... God. Wtf?!? Elasticgirl

----------


## -Ender-

> Hi boo.
> 
> How is life treating ya?


dandy. Looking for love in all the wrong places. fighting for the greater good. Drinking at near legendary status.

----------


## -Ender-

> Does her left arm seem reaaaaaally long?


now that you mention it.. her right arm is none too short as well. hangs to her damn knee almost

----------


## -Ender-

> Does her left arm seem reaaaaaally long?
> 
> []

----------


## Dukkit

Long limb'd hoes.

----------


## RaginCajun

i am ready for the weekend, this has been a loooooooong week!

still have a meeting at 6pm tonight!

i am ready to carb load!

----------


## Dukkit

Working 2nd job tonight and tomorrow. 

Then wedding on sat.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Working 2nd job tonight and tomorrow. Then wedding on sat.


Marrying the Italian broad already?

----------


## Bedford

The wife came to my office for lunch ..surprised me ,nothin like a quickie in her butt . Afternoon delight !

----------


## Igifuno

> The wife came to my office for lunch ..surprised me ,nothin like a quickie in her butt . Afternoon delight !


Lol very nice!

----------


## Dukkit

> Marrying the Italian broad already?


Shhhh.
Its not official yet. 

lol

----------


## RaginCajun

i just got turd burgled!!!!

----------


## austinite

Met a strange lady. She made me nervous. She took me in and made me breakfast. So I told her...

I'll fvck you till you love me.

----------


## AlphaMike

> Does her left arm seem reaaaaaally long?





> Originally Posted by Bedford 
> The wife came to my office for lunch ..surprised me ,nothin like a quickie in her butt . Afternoon delight !


Pure randomness...Love this thread  :Big Grin:

----------


## austinite



----------


## austinite

> Pure randomness...Love this thread


It's not random, bro. Read the thread. From the beginning...

----------


## AlphaMike

> It's not random, bro. Read the thread. From the beginning...


38 confused guests now taking your advices  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dukkit

Hello boys and whores.

And 32 guests.

----------


## Igifuno

Whores take tours, and they're yours, hunt boars, count by fours.

----------


## RaginCajun

Morning magnificent SOBs!

Fukien finally Friday.

I worked 14 hours yesterday, still have not seen a raise!

Today I shall fukk off some

----------


## Dukkit

Its Fri. 

Wedding tomorrow. 

Italian chick cant make it so bringing my crazy russian buddy. 

Hes always a good time.

----------


## austinite

Funny tags for this thread....


**men of renown, **the prostate thread, *ass bandits*, chode logan is your dad, crime pays, dan = mooseman's bitch, dan lvs big bitches, dukks thread, ghetto is a sexy bitch..., i can hardly wait, i like chicken, im708 can't take a joke, kat, manic= tap dancing dingle, manicc = bitch squater, moose is king, mr rose = manics bitch, mr.rose is fuking sexy, sigman is sexy as a mofo, stats 5'9 380lbs 39%bf, suck my choda pop, tag this..., this thread sucks dick, v is owning as usual, war is a whore!

----------


## Dukkit

> Funny tags for this thread....
> 
> 
> **men of renown, **the prostate thread, *ass bandits*, chode logan is your dad, crime pays, dan = mooseman's bitch, dan lvs big bitches, dukks thread, ghetto is a sexy bitch..., i can hardly wait, i like chicken, im708 can't take a joke, kat, manic= tap dancing dingle, manicc = bitch squater, moose is king, mr rose = manics bitch, mr.rose is fuking sexy, sigman is sexy as a mofo, stats 5'9 380lbs 39%bf, suck my choda pop, tag this..., this thread sucks dick, v is owning as usual, war is a whore!


They attract the right sort of crowd.

----------


## Igifuno

Some of those names bring back memories... Remember Rosie? He was an interesting mofo

----------


## Bedford

Ran out of my greek yogurt ,had to eat one on my wifes that has honey with it. Realized how much I dislike honey .

Its Friday Bitches !

----------


## Dukkit

It is Friday. 

Correct.

----------


## Igifuno

> Ran out of my greek yogurt ,had to eat one on my wifes that has honey with it. Realized how much I dislike honey . Its Friday Bitches !


You ate your honey's honey.

----------


## RaginCajun

my allergies and sinuses are all jacked up!

damn!

how can one person seriously have this much mucous!

----------


## Bedford

Well, I did that last night - 




> You ate your honey's honey.

----------


## bikeral

4 hours to bar stool

----------


## bikeral

Full weekend

Guy at work leaving after 15 years. So we must take him out and get drunk.

Tomorrow free dinner at a great steakhouse.

----------


## jasc

> Right here buddy.
> 
> He is drinking a pumpkin spiced latte eating some organic sh*t from Starbucks.


fixed

I was hoping he was running from the cops on his bike in a whiskey and tren induced rage, while getting roadhead from a stripper and doing wheelies at 180mph

----------


## bikeral

> fixed
> 
> I was hoping he was running from the cops on his bike in a whiskey and tren induced rage, while getting roadhead from a stripper and doing wheelies at 180mph


He would only do that if he was with me.

----------


## jasc

> 4 hours to bar stool


nice!

what's the drink of choice tonight?

6 hours for this guy

----------


## jasc

> Full weekend
> 
> Guy at work leaving after 15 years. So we must take him out and get drunk.
> 
> Tomorrow free dinner at a great steakhouse.


Sounds like a good weekend!

----------


## bikeral

I started sexting a woman from Sweden I met at Daytona. Can't wait to have my own office so I can rub one out at work.

----------


## jasc

> He would only do that if he was with me.


the spiced latte part or the fleeing while getting rh from the stripper part?

lol

----------


## jasc

> I started sexting a woman from Sweden I met at Daytona. Can't wait to have my own office so I can rub one out at work.


lmfao!

feel free to share some pics

*edit - pics of her

----------


## bikeral

> nice!
> 
> what's the drink of choice tonight?
> 
> 6 hours for this guy


Going to hit an Irish pub near work alone to have a few before I meet the work crew. I must say I prefer to go out alone more and more and only talk to hot woman with big tits.

But thats just me.

----------


## bikeral

> the spiced latte part or the fleeing while getting rh from the stripper part?
> 
> lol


bahahaha

----------


## bikeral

I just hope Duk gets a job with internet access and nothing to do all day so he can concentrate on whoring.

----------


## jasc

> I just hope Duk gets a job with internet access and nothing to do all day so he can concentrate on whoring.


that'd be sweet

this place is too quiet with out em

----------


## bikeral

Even RC is quiet today.

----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral

Can't get enough of this one.

----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## jasc

damn contractors..

nicely done Al

what's todays theme?

----------


## Hazard

> damn contractors..
> 
> nicely done Al
> 
> what's todays theme?


I nominate fat asses :-)

----------


## jasc



----------


## jasc

> I nominate fat asses :-)


some huge asses, could use paper bags as well

----------


## jasc



----------


## Hazard

I'd tear those up lol

----------


## jasc

[img] http://i.imgur.com/9CfBO.jpg [/img]

----------


## jasc



----------


## Hazard

Update from Dukkit!

----------


## jasc

> Update from Dukkit!


lol!

----------


## jasc



----------


## jasc



----------


## jasc

lol

----------


## jasc

photoshopped?

----------


## jasc



----------


## Dukkit

Whew. 

Just got done doing a wheelie at 180mph while getting head from a toothless hooker.

----------


## austinite

Dukkit. Can I come back? I'm sorry.  :Frown:

----------


## jasc



----------


## jasc

> Whew.
> 
> Just got done doing a wheelie at 180mph while getting head from a toothless hooker.


lol

just in time for some big asses

----------


## marcus300

ignored

----------


## austinite

> You don't have any powers to lock threads, 1st warning for lying


Post locked.

----------


## marcus300

> Post locked.


2nd warning for lying  :Smilie:

----------


## Hazard

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=145364"/>
> 
> My preferred taste represented well here.


Hell yea lol

----------


## DSM4Life

Ello

----------


## marcus300

Morning  :Smilie:

----------


## Dpyle

What time you got there Marcus?

----------


## marcus300

> What time you got there Marcus?


08:44

----------


## Dpyle

> 08:44


Well future man, you've got 4 hours on me. Sitting here about to punch the time clock and get the day started.

----------


## -Ender-

Morning. Wishing everyone a ****ing sugarcoated day. Go forth and excel. 
Don't forget to take time to smell the gashes.

----------


## Igifuno

> Morning. Wishing everyone a ****ing sugarcoated day. Go forth and excel. Don't forget to take time to smell the gashes.


Marnin'. 2 more days vaca for me. Eat train eat sleep (need to throw a little cleaning in there)

----------


## Dpyle

> (need to throw a little cleaning in there)


Ha. That's what the wife is for.

----------


## bikeral

Morning. Happy cameltoe day.

----------


## RaginCajun

morning hatchet wound sniffers

raining here, want to go jump back in bed

happy humpday

----------


## jasc

Mornin gentlemen

----------


## austinite

Morning everyone.  :Welcome: 

Have a powerful day!

----------


## Igifuno

> Ha. That's what the wife is for.


Seriously. it sucks that I'm a way better cleaner than her.. or maybe it's all a ploy. 




> Morning. Happy cameltoe day.


Hump Daaay!! Sox are gonna take the series tonight in 6




> morning hatchet wound sniffers


Lol.. what happenin RC?




> Mornin gentlemen


jasc! 




> Morning everyone. 
> 
> Have a powerful day!


yeah buddy..

----------


## austinite



----------


## Bedford

Black African Caulk

----------


## jasc

> Seriously. it sucks that I'm a way better cleaner than her.. or maybe it's all a ploy.
> 
> Hump Daaay!! Sox are gonna take the series tonight in 6
> 
> Lol.. what happenin RC?
> 
> jasc!
> 
> yeah buddy..


Mornin Igi!

how's the vaca?

----------


## jasc

..I'm in love with a stripperrr..

----------


## Igifuno

> Mornin Igi! how's the vaca?


So far so good except I feel like I'm getting sick. Fighting it though.

----------


## marcus300

14:29

----------


## jasc

> So far so good except I feel like I'm getting sick. Fighting it though.


Load up on vitamins (C, zinc, glutamine)

Being sick on vacation is unacceptable. If you happen to get sick once you go back, that's not soo bad.. extended vacation  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

sup iggi!

work is laying on to me and in to me!

oh well!

----------


## Igifuno

> Load up on vitamins (C, zinc, glutamine)
> 
> Being sick on vacation is unacceptable. If you happen to get sick once you go back, that's not soo bad.. extended vacation


indeed.. yup, gonna pick up some zinc (I have c and glutamine) I didn't know glutamine helped. thx!




> sup iggi!
> 
> work is laying on to me and in to me!
> 
> oh well!


you need a raise and promotion!!

----------


## -Ender-

> 14:29


Afternoon Marcus

----------


## bikeral

> 14:29


Proverbs 14:29

29 Whoever is patient has great understanding,
but one who is quick-tempered displays folly.

----------


## bikeral

I miss Dukky  :Tear:

----------


## marcus300

> Proverbs 14:29
> 
> 29 Whoever is patient has great understanding,
> but one who is quick-tempered displays folly.


15:16  :Smilie: 

small tits pls

----------


## Hazard

> 15:16 
> 
> small dicks pls


^^^^ fixed lmao

*edit* anti-report order attached to post

----------


## marcus300

> 


Repost

reported

ignored

liked

 :Smilie:

----------


## marcus300

> ^^^^ fixed lmao
> 
> *edit* anti-report order attached to post


1st warning  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

> 15:16 
> 
> small tits pls


Please refer to 14:29.  :Wink:

----------


## austinite

10:24

----------


## bikeral

25:17

----------


## marcus300

3007:01

----------


## bikeral



----------


## marcus300

That's disgusting

----------


## Hazard

> That's disgusting


Lmfao thank you

----------


## bikeral

> I will be out of touch for a week fellas.
> 
> Taking the horde camping for a few days. I will then ditch the lot of them and spend some serious time in the woods with a compound bow for a couple of days. Something is going to die and get eaten. My trail cams show some nice looking, soon to be bleeding to death, backstraps on the hoof. 
> 
> Later


Enjoy

----------


## Dpyle

> I will be out of touch for a week fellas.
> 
> Taking the horde camping for a few days. I will then ditch the lot of them and spend some serious time in the woods with a compound bow for a couple of days. Something is going to die and get eaten. My trail cams show some nice looking, soon to be bleeding to death, backstraps on the hoof.
> 
> Later


Best of luck on a clean kill. 

I've gotta find my way back to the woods. Lost touch somewhere along the way, and miss it constantly.

----------


## austinite



----------


## kronik420

43 guests

 :1hifu:

----------


## Dpyle

Back on 8hr work days this week. It's been so long I almost feel like I'm on vacation.

----------


## Igifuno

Top o the marnin squirt suckers!!

----------


## kronik420

:Dancing Banana:

----------


## kronik420

cycle update

day 34 (i think..)

222 lbs

not too sure if test has kicked in yet or not, strength has gone up a lil, probably safe to say that the drol is under dosed/bunk, or it just doesn't do anything for me... only thing i've noticed is that recovery has increased.. i used to train legs and they'd be sore for 4-5 days... now it's only 24 hours or so before full recovery...

idk weird...

----------


## Igifuno

> cycle update day 34 (i think..) 222 lbs not too sure if test has kicked in yet or not, strength has gone up a lil, probably safe to say that the drol is under dosed/bunk, or it just doesn't do anything for me... only thing i've noticed is that recovery has increased.. i used to train legs and they'd be sore for 4-5 days... now it's only 24 hours or so before full recovery... idk weird...


I was going to ask you about that. Increased recovery time is common and is a great thing. Sorry to hear you're not getting more out of the drol - hopefully the test will fully kick in soon and you'll notice some significant gains.

----------


## RaginCajun

Morning tally whackers!

On the road, prob won't be too much whoring

Lost a great friend yesterday, he got into a freak accident. May he rest in peace!

----------


## austinite

Morning ladies.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Igifuno

> Morning tally whackers!
> 
> On the road, prob won't be too much whoring
> 
> Lost a great friend yesterday, he got into a freak accident. May he rest in peace!


Very sorry to hear about your friend RC.  :Frown:

----------


## austinite

> Morning tally whackers!
> 
> On the road, prob won't be too much whoring
> 
> Lost a great friend yesterday, he got into a freak accident. May he rest in peace!


Man, sorry to hear that brother. RIP.

----------


## Igifuno

Back to reality today - no more vacation  :Frown: 

Oh well, back to kicking ass and taking names.

----------


## austinite

> Back to reality today - no more vacation 
> 
> Oh well, back to kicking ass and taking names.


Goes too fast. Sometimes you need a vacation from the vacation!

----------


## jasc

Mornin whores

Happy humpday

----------


## jasc

> Morning tally whackers!
> 
> On the road, prob won't be too much whoring
> 
> Lost a great friend yesterday, he got into a freak accident. May he rest in peace!


Sorry to hear that RC

----------


## Igifuno

mornin jasc. what are you up to today bro?

----------


## RaginCajun

Thanks y'all

----------


## austinite

> mornin jasc. what are you up to today bro?


Jasc admitted to being a manwhore. Such a slut. I like him more now.

----------


## jasc

> mornin jasc. what are you up to today bro?


Morning bud

Working the day away, killing back/shoulders, then off to do some food shopping/cooking

Pretty eventful day. Lol

You?

----------


## jasc

> Jasc admitted to being a manwhore. Such a slut. I like him more now.


You're making me blush

----------


## Bedford

[IMG][/IMG]

For you Aust - A bit of Jennifer Aniston nips

----------


## austinite

Thanks ford! Nice! The only fat broad I would ever touch. Love her.

----------


## Igifuno

jasc is a dirty whorebag indeed. he doesn't even try to hide it. 

Just working as well. Waiting for everyone in the central through west time zones to settle in - should get pretty busy here in a minute.

----------


## Bedford

I work on the East coast of the US & work with a lot of companies that are on the West coast that I have to place orders with. A few days a week the 1st 3 hours of my day are a waiting game . I've always wondered if places on the West coast get slammed when they open .

----------


## kronik420

night hoes

got a busy day tomorrow, gotta go gym and.........ummm...

----------


## Igifuno

night kron.. do your thing man.

----------


## bikeral

Morning whores

RC- Sorry to hear about your friend
IGI- Looking big in your pic
Aust- Keep posting ass
Jasc- The weekend will be here soon bro
Kronik- Morning or afternoon or evening to you
Bedford- Need to get that post count up, lets see some hot ass pics

----------


## Bedford

[IMG][/IMG]

A couple days late but this was my favorite costume for Halloween that I saw

----------


## Bedford

[IMG][/IMG]

There's just something about a woman in a nice sweater that I like ...

----------


## Bedford

[IMG][/IMG]

Can I get a closer look ?

----------


## Bedford

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Bedford

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Bedford

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Bedford

[IMG][/IMG]

And I.m spent for the next few hours-

----------


## bikeral

Good job Bedford

The rest are slacking today including myself....

----------


## Bedford

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Igifuno

Thanks al!

Go Bedford, go Bedford!!!!

----------


## Igifuno

Some chick in the gym just told me I have a big ass for a white boy.  :Smilie:  yes, I believe I do.

----------


## Lunk1



----------


## --->>405<<---

lets try this again

Attachment 145795

----------


## austinite

> LOL im a dumb ass i know.. where is that retrieve remote file box at?

----------


## --->>405<<---

LOL.. i need the dumb ass version obviously.. dang it!

----------


## Hazard

Lmao

----------


## --->>405<<---

where do i get the url from?? what the hell is that anyways??

----------


## austinite

Right click on an image and choose "Copy image URL" if using Chrome, or "Copy image location" if using Firefox.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Right click on an image and choose "Copy image URL" if using Chrome, or "Copy image location" if using Firefox.


ok im feeling pretty good about it this time. let me try a pic u guys will like..  :Smilie:

----------


## austinite

You pasted ... 



```
http://thechive.com/2011/01/21/extra-strong-bikini-straps-25-photos/bikini-cleavage-huge-11/
```

That does not end with .jpg or .gif.

This is the image you're trying to post, copy the link below...



```
http://thechive.files.wordpress.com/2011/01/bikini-cleavage-huge-11.jpg
```

----------


## --->>405<<---

> You pasted ... 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> http://thechive.com/2011/01/21/extra-strong-bikini-straps-25-photos/bikini-cleavage-huge-11/
> ```
> 
> That does not end with .jpg or .gif.


well wtf! how do i make it end with that then?? what a pain in the asss..

----------


## austinite

Right click on the image itself, not the URL box of your browser.

----------


## --->>405<<---



----------


## austinite

Pow! Congrats!

----------


## --->>405<<---

ding ding ding we have a winner! he can be taught!  :LOL:

----------


## austinite

First time for everything...........!

----------


## Igifuno

Niiice first pic post.

----------


## austinite



----------


## --->>405<<---

> Niiice first pic post.


I try!  :Wink:

----------


## austinite

How fashionably knowledgeable is 405? What kind of hat is she wearing, 405?

----------


## --->>405<<---

> 


Hey that looks familiar!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Hazard

I had a good laugh seeing 405 struggle haha

----------


## --->>405<<---

> I had a good laugh seeing 405 struggle haha


Im here to amuse you!  :Smilie:

----------


## austinite

Do I look like a clown? Do I amuse you?? ~_ Good Fella's_

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Do I look like a clown? Do I amuse you?? ~_ Good Fella's_


Was gonna try that but im in car driving rite now  :Smilie:

----------


## --->>405<<---

"Youre a funny guy!"

----------


## austinite

> Was gonna try that but im in car driving rite now


You did ALL THAT image posting, learning, etc... while driving? Impressive.

----------


## kronik420

I can be your superman

----------


## --->>405<<---

> How fashionably knowledgeable is 405? What kind of hat is she wearing, 405?


Gucci?

----------


## kronik420

> Gucci?


that'd be my guess

----------


## Igifuno

Morning.... Aaah.. Damn I don't have a good one today. Somebody help me out.

----------


## Igifuno

33 guests.. come out and play. .

This is unacceptable.. where the f&ck is everyone.. you all should be ashamed..

----------


## bikeral

> Morning.... Aaah.. Damn I don't have a good one today. Somebody help me out.


I like morning mother fvckers.

----------


## bikeral

How is it IGI? Hope you had a great weekend.

----------


## bikeral

Think it's over with Sweden...

----------


## bikeral

However the bright side is I will post our last text exchange which I thought was funny.

----------


## bikeral

> 


Outstanding breast size and cameltoe. Good job 405.

----------


## Igifuno

> I like morning mother fvckers.


Yes, yes... that'll work.. 




> How is it IGI? Hope you had a great weekend.


Yeah just effed around yesterday.. food/football/naps, etc. How about you?

----------


## bikeral

> Yes, yes... that'll work.. 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah just effed around yesterday.. food/football/naps, etc. How about you?



Pretty much gym and cooking for week. Friday night I went out but real light. Maybe 3 beers and went home by 10PM.

----------


## bikeral

So here is the text exchange with Sweden on Saturday. Think I'll wait a week and contact her friend about those pics.

Sweden:Lets meet in Daytona in February
BikerAl: Great sounds like a plan
Sweden: Are you married?
BikerAl: Why?
Sweden: Are you?
BikerAl:Sometimes
Sweden:What is that supposed to mean?
BikerAl: I'm not married on Fridays and when I go away.
Sweden:You're an idiot, are you married?
BikerAl:Yes
Sweden:I can't beleive you
BikerAl:Are we still on for February?
Sweden: No you fvcking jerk
BikerAl:How about if I send you a virtual cake? :Birthday Cake: 
Sweden:NO
Sweden: I have to go

----------


## RaginCajun

morning wank jobs!

iggi, its monday, nobody likes mondays!

biker, funny shit right there!

time to get my diet back in check

----------


## -Ender-

> Mornin Ender 
> 
> How was the trip? kill anything?




Camping was a bit chilly. Spent a shitload of time with the kids. Only got to hunt one damn day, heading back out this afternoon. Big buck came in yesterday, couldn't seal the deal.. he needs to get into a shooting lane.. that's all I need.

----------


## Igifuno

> Any chance the 3grams/week of tren has anything to do with that?


It's only about 400mg/wk thank you very much .. But... Perhaps. 

I think I have a deviated septum as well which I feel is the main cause.

----------


## Hazard

> This should be your conversation with her.
> 
> GF: Yes papi I went out with my friends and some guys asked me to dance with them merengue so I did.
> GF: What am I supposed to do papi, I did not want to be rude.
> Haz: No problem mami, I hope you had a good time.
> Haz: Oh by the way mami, I'm going away for the weekend with Dukkit and BikerAl. Don't worry they are real nice guys and we will not do anything wrong.


I told her I'm havin a guys nite and I'm dancin with bitches lol.

----------


## Hazard

And she only calls me papi in bed :-p

----------


## RaginCajun

> Camping was a bit chilly. Spent a shitload of time with the kids. Only got to hunt one damn day, heading back out this afternoon. Big buck came in yesterday, couldn't seal the deal.. he needs to get into a shooting lane.. that's all I need.


do you have any attractants?

get some doe in heat! or find a hooker!

----------


## austinite

HJkhald l;kaknsdjjad oaandoasd12 (@y92yw massxnopin JOANssn majnjsuoahoa oa;skjd cc19p698uelaass544d75fpash82 21524 *^% SJD%^DY:Lmfks;s

----------


## --->>405<<---

haz u and that gal have ur share of spats dont u  :Smilie: 

dont feel bad i am the same way with my wife, but its usually over stupid stuff like her unwillingness to accept the fact thatim always right!

----------


## Hazard

> haz u and that gal have ur share of spats dont u 
> 
> dont feel bad i am the same way with my wife, but its usually over stupid stuff like her unwillingness to accept the fact thatim always right!


We actually never fight...... Ever. It's strange lol - but the rare occasions we do..... I'm a stubborn prick an can't let go hah

----------


## Igifuno

Michael Jackson and Val Kilmer

----------


## Igifuno

John Stamos and Bon Jovi

----------


## Igifuno

Gina Davis and Zac Brown

----------


## Igifuno

Bill Burr and Natalie Portman

----------


## Igifuno

Heath Ledger and Tom Petty

----------


## Igifuno



----------


## austinite

Andy Dick and Whoopi Goldberg.

----------


## Igifuno



----------


## Igifuno

> Andy Dick and Whoopi Goldberg.


that is correct...

----------


## Hazard

> Andy Dick and Whoopi Goldberg.


FFS that'd make one ugly baby

----------


## Igifuno



----------


## Igifuno



----------


## Igifuno

Demi Moore and Steve Martin

----------


## Hazard

Wtf..... There's a show called "little nut brown hare" - its for little kids. Why the fvck name it that lol

----------


## austinite

> 


Bro. Not cool. Hazard is here... wait till he leaves at least. 

Respect.

----------


## Igifuno

> Wtf..... There's a show called "little nut brown hare" - its for little kids. Why the fvck name it that lol


Heeeeeeeeeaaahhhhhh!!! Haha. Little but brown hare.. Poor little brown nut..

----------


## Hazard

> Heeeeeeeeeaaahhhhhh!!! Haha. Little but brown hare.. Poor little brown nut..


Lol I was like "it could be worse..... It could be called little brown nut hare" hahaha

----------


## Igifuno

> Bro. Not cool. Hazard is here... wait till he leaves at least. Respect.


Dude I didn't know he was here... Do you think he'll be offended?

----------


## austinite

> Dude I didn't know he was here... Do you think he'll be offended?


Only time will tell, IgifUno. Only time will tell...

----------


## Hazard

Heh.....


The special needs kid is having a conversation with the sites ding dong

----------


## austinite

> Austinite rocks.


Thanks, buddy. Much appreciated.

----------


## Hazard

> Thanks, buddy. Much appreciated.


False!

----------


## austinite

> Anytime!


Thanks again.

----------


## Hazard

> Thanks again.


This shit is bananas

----------


## austinite

> This shit is bananas


 :Dancing Banana:   :Dancing Banana:

----------


## Igifuno

aust my wife saw your name and is about to commendere my laptop to smack talk about words with friends..

----------


## austinite

> aust my wife saw your name and is about to commendere my laptop to smack talk about words with friends..


Is it my turn?

----------


## Igifuno

> Is it my turn?


Yes it is, and you have some catching up to do Mr. Austinite!! What's taking so long?? 

STP76 (Igi's wife)

----------


## Igifuno

Ooooh snap... Her first post haha

----------


## austinite

Ouch! I'm on it!!

----------


## Igifuno

Morning you tea bagging slut faces...

----------


## austinite

UGHHHHHHHHHHH. 5:30 am. Woke up late. Should've been at the gym by now. Damn thing is probably crowded already.  :Frown:

----------


## jasc

> Damn, I need to go down to the east village now and hunt some tattooed sluts.


You know what they say

"The more ink, the easier the pink"

----------


## Bedford



----------


## bikeral

> Send the jet bud
> 
> We'll fukk some shit up
> 
> NYC would never be the same..


You better make good on that one day. Make sure we are both in mid Tren cycle.

----------


## Igifuno

> Thanks Igi. I'm getting.. old
> 
> Question: At what age do we start getting younger? For example, when you're turning 39 you tell ppl 37. Am I there yet? What if the girl is young 20's?


No idea.. I'm 36 and not there yet.. 

how old are you biker?

----------


## bikeral

> You know what they say
> 
> "The more ink, the easier the pink"


I like that. I will ask if that true when I meet one tonight.

----------


## jasc

> You are 39. You fvcking old bastard. I need to start hanging out with younger people.


Nah, I'll be 31 but often tell girls 28. Just sounds better

----------


## bikeral

> No idea.. I'm 36 and not there yet.. 
> 
> how old are you biker?


48 but I act like I'm 14 so that interpolates to 31.

----------


## bikeral

> Nah, I'll be 31 but often tell girls 28. Just sounds better


Looks like we are the same age.

----------


## bikeral



----------


## Hazard

30 in may here..... :-( my life is over

----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral

> 30 in may here..... :-( my life is over


F that man. You can make life real good till at least 60.

----------


## jasc

> You better make good on that one day. Make sure we are both in mid Tren cycle.


Bahahahaha!

Mid tren cycle and we pin a gram of Test and Tren suspension for a pregame

----------


## Hazard



----------


## bikeral



----------


## jasc

> 48 but I act like I'm 14 so that interpolates to 31.


 Lol, I'm stealing that

----------


## Hazard

I would pull a turd outa this broads ass with my teeth!

----------


## bikeral

> Bahahahaha!
> 
> Mid tren cycle and we pin a gram of Test and Tren suspension for a pregame


I have a friend that is a bail bondsman. I'll give him a heads up before we go out.

----------


## Hazard

....

----------


## bikeral

> I would pull a turd outa this broads ass with my teeth!


I'd eat the shit out of her corn.

----------


## jasc

> 30 in may here..... :-( my life is over


Welcome to the world of hangovers and achey joints. Lol

----------


## Hazard

http://thechive.files.wordpress.com/...7.jpg?w=740&h=

----------


## Hazard



----------


## Hazard



----------


## Bedford

Shit I'm 37 & my life feels like it just started back up 3 years ago. Been married for 8 years got a kid in college & one in 1st grade . It aint over 'till you roll over-

----------


## bikeral



----------


## Hazard



----------


## Hazard



----------


## bikeral

> 


Now you are talking. I would chain her bent over and only let her up to eat and go to bathroom.

----------


## Hazard



----------


## Hazard



----------


## bikeral



----------


## Hazard



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## Hazard



----------


## Bedford



----------


## Hazard



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral

> 


She would not see the light of day.

----------


## Hazard

> Hazard. Can we call a truce?


Lol sure buddy

----------


## austinite

> Lol sure buddy


Awesome. Thanks, blubber lover.

----------


## Bedford



----------


## Hazard

Whatever if she's chubby then ill chase her haha

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

> Lol sure buddy


Haha

----------


## Igifuno

Just fvcking sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep you stupid mother fvcker!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Morning used panty wads!

Iggi, trensomnia?

Is it Friday already?

----------


## -Ender-

> Today's my moms birthday..... Turns 51 I think


your mom is younger than my oldest sister. lol

----------


## Igifuno

Ender

----------


## Igifuno

> Morning used panty wads!
> 
> Iggi, *trensomnia?*
> 
> Is it Friday already?


I think a little.. also I think a deviated septum.. sucks... haven't slepts well in several weeks now.

----------


## lovbyts

> I think a little.. also I think a deviated septum.. sucks... haven't slepts well in several weeks now.


Try using Breath Right strips. My nasal passages are fvcked up from several deviated septum over the years. 3, no 4 surgeries so far.

I slept for 8 hrs last night for the 1st time since??? LONG time. It's the 1st time I have slept over 4 hrs without waking in pain, feeling very stiff (not in a good way) and every joint hurting. I thought it was just normal due to my back issues but just figured out I probably have fibermyalgia. Talked to my sleep doc and am trying Gabapentin. Slept good last night and didnt feel to bad after getting up. 

It will be interesting to see if I can sleep for 6hr+ several nights in a row and see how I feel.

----------


## Dukkit

So it seems that interstate databases suck in our country. 

Which is good for me. 

So when the new job ran my backround... only PA information came up. 

My felony in FL didnt show. 

Soooo... I need to go to another state. Get a new ID and addy... then apply for jobs there. 

In that state... I wont have a criminal record. 

My friends brother had 2 DUI's in OH... moved to NJ and got another DUI but the court didnt see his ones in OH and they treated it like his first one. 

I have found the loop hole my friends....


With that being said... Bikeral... can I move in for a few months? 

lol

----------


## Dukkit

Maybe Ill go to the nearest 3 states.... NJ, MD, DE and get ID's in all the of them. 

Broaden my job search a bit.

haha

----------


## Igifuno

> Try using Breath Right strips. My nasal passages are fvcked up from several deviated septum over the years. 3, no 4 surgeries so far.
> 
> I slept for 8 hrs last night for the 1st time since??? LONG time. It's the 1st time I have slept over 4 hrs without waking in pain, feeling very stiff (not in a good way) and every joint hurting. I thought it was just normal due to my back issues but just figured out I probably have fibermyalgia. Talked to my sleep doc and am trying Gabapentin. Slept good last night and didnt feel to bad after getting up. 
> 
> It will be interesting to see if I can sleep for 6hr+ several nights in a row and see how I feel.


I'm going to try to see a doc today, shortly after I woke up my whole body was tingly and painful sharpness all over my body.. it was hot to the touch and red.. better now but not completely gone. My first thought was shingles but I looked it up and the symptoms don't exactly match, but I"m not going to be careless, I want to find out whatw the hell it is. 

Can't do the breath right strips.. drives me nuts and I end up tearing them off. Gonna try an antihistamine but don't want to have to take something every night either..

----------


## Igifuno

lov did you see your pic on the previous page from last night? check it out  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> I think a little.. also I think a deviated septum.. sucks... haven't slepts well in several weeks now.


My dad had that surgery, still snores, and wears one of those masks to sleep

----------


## lovbyts

> lov did you see your pic on the previous page from last night? check it out


Oh boy, this should be good. Ill go look now. lol

----------


## Dukkit

Morning fukkers

----------


## RaginCajun

> Maybe Ill go to the nearest 3 states.... NJ, MD, DE and get ID's in all the of them. Broaden my job search a bit. haha


Sounds like a plan

----------


## Igifuno

> Maybe Ill go to the nearest 3 states.... NJ, MD, DE and get ID's in all the of them. Broaden my job search a bit. haha


There you go brotha.. Getting creative with it.

----------


## Igifuno

> Morning fukkers


You always say the right things ...

----------


## lovbyts

> lov did you see your pic on the previous page from last night? check it out


Ha, yeah I did see that. I think I was to tired to comment. Not to bad but I dont wear a captains hat and I would probably be with their daughters. They are a little old for me. LOL

----------


## -Ender-

> Morning fukkers


Dukki poo!

----------


## Igifuno

> Ha, yeah I did see that. I think I was to tired to comment. Not to bad but I dont wear a captains hat and I would probably be with their daughters. They are a little old for me. LOL


Lol.. Damn, thought I nailed it  :Smilie:

----------


## -Ender-

> Ender


I still haven't gotten a check for that. a little pissed..

----------


## -Ender-

^ if it's out, did anybody see it? I was wondering if it sucked?

----------


## lovbyts

> My dad had that surgery, still snores, and wears one of those masks to sleep


Ive been trying the mask/CPAP machine and it drives me nuts. I'm trying the nose piece instead of the mask but not sure if it will work yet.

Careful with the nasal sprays, they are addictive. Make sure you clear things out before bed. A good warm wash helps. Don't want to give TMI. lol

Those pictures on the other page are hilarious. I cant believe some people posed that way. What were they thinking? Obviosly they weren't.

----------


## lovbyts

> ^ if it's out, did anybody see it? I was wondering if it sucked?


It's out but I have not heard anything about it either.

----------


## lovbyts

> Lol.. Damn, thought I nailed it


You could just easily use one of my real pictures.

----------


## -Ender-

> It's out but I have not heard anything about it either.


I just looked it up on rotten tomato. Looks like it isn't doing very well.

----------


## Igifuno

> You could just easily use one of my real pictures.


Piiiiiiiiiimp!!! Love it

----------


## lovbyts

> Piiiiiiiiiimp!!! Love it


 :Smilie:  It's one of my favorites. I'm not sure which one I like better, that one or this?

----------


## -Ender-

> You could just easily use one of my real pictures.


I can't even fathom....well actually I can.. What I can't fathom is the amount of damage I would do to myself or them in a day. And I will define damage: exhaustion, dehydration, muscle fatigue, minor abrasions, friction burns...etc. and I'm not really into Asian chicks. 
The sheer joy of a language barrier and communication only for physical needs/desires. paints a fun picture

----------


## Igifuno

> Careful with the nasal sprays, they are addictive. Make sure you clear things out before bed. A good warm wash helps


I know and I am very disappointed with myself for using at night after night, I can get through the day without it, but by the time bedtime rolls around, I am completely clogged and it doesn't matter how hard I try to blow it out it's just completely clogged both sides.

----------


## -Ender-

> It's one of my favorites. I'm not sure which one I like better, that one or this?


ignore my previous comment about not digging Asian chicks. 
I assume those are contacts, but who cares.

----------


## lovbyts

> I can't even fathom....well actually I can.. What I can't fathom is the amount of damage I would do to myself or them in a day. And I will define damage: exhaustion, dehydration, muscle fatigue, minor abrasions, friction burns...etc. and I'm not really into Asian chicks. 
> The sheer joy of a language barrier and communication only for physical needs/desires. paints a fun picture


No language barrier. English is their 2nd primary language. There are VERY few people in the Philippines who do not speak English and understand it perfectly.

Trust me, It's worth the damage.  :Smilie:  It started out as just 2 of them. After a few hours they asked if they could call a friend to come over and join in the fun. Who was I to say no.  :Smilie:

----------


## lovbyts

> ignore my previous comment about not digging Asian chicks. 
> I assume those are contacts, but who cares.


She is 1/2 Filipino and 1/2 Brazilian. She really stood out in a crowd, very light skin as you can see.

She wanted me to come home and meet the family. Little sister, mom and dad. I bowed out since I was the same age or older than dad. lol

----------


## -Ender-

> She is 1/2 Filipino and 1/2 Brazilian. She really stood out in a crowd, very light skin as you can see.
> 
> She wanted me to come home and meet the family. Little sister, mom and dad. I bowed out since I was the same age or older than dad. lol


good move. I could see that wearing the shine off rapidly. 
I could see meeting the parents, then fast forward a few days and you're sitting at a table listing to her bitch about something.
I guy can get that shit at home. lol

----------


## lovbyts

> good move. I could see that wearing the shine off rapidly. 
> I could see meeting the parents, then fast forward a few days and you're sitting at a table listing to her bitch about something.
> I guy can get that shit at home. lol


I need to go back soon and look her up. I think her little sister is about 18 now.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I need to look up these friends again also.

----------


## Igifuno

> It's one of my favorites. I'm not sure which one I like better, that one or this?


Wow. that is all I can say.. just.. .wow...

----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## Hazard

Mmmm

----------


## austinite

> Mmmm


That looks so unhealthy. I'm getting one for lunch.  :Smilie:

----------


## Igifuno

Ooh yum..

----------


## Hazard

I can eat..... A lot..... But a whole sammich took me out. I finished it but I'm payin for it lol

----------


## Igifuno

> $457.00 for cheese steaks lol Had to order like 30 sammiches for ppl at home


Dude whaaaaaat?? Omg

----------


## Hazard

> Ooh yum..


It was so jam packed with meat. Ill take a better pic of the chicken one later tonite. I had to get one to go lol

----------


## austinite

> *It was so jam packed with meat.*


What you do with your mouth is your business. A little too much info if you ask me...

----------


## Hazard

> What you do with your mouth is your business. A little too much info if you ask me...


I hope someone spits on ur cheese steak this afternoon

----------


## ghettoboyd

> What you do with your mouth is your business. A little too much info if you ask me...


lmfao..good one man...

----------


## Bedford

Damn all this Cheesesteak talk killed me . Im cutting out my 2 tbsp of natty PB now ( that makes up for it right - lol) to have a Gyro today - no good Philly places by me .

----------


## Hazard

> Damn all this Cheesesteak talk killed me . Im cutting out my 2 tbsp of natty PB now ( that makes up for it right - lol) to have a Gyro today - no good Philly places by me .


That halal lamb meat is crazy good

----------


## Hazard

That's what $457 worth of cheese steaks look like lol

----------


## Mp859

> That's what $457 worth of cheese steaks look like lol


Your not man enough for $460 worth

----------


## Hazard

> Your not man enough for $460 worth


Correction..... We added 2 small ones for an added $11 lol

----------


## austinite



----------


## austinite



----------


## austinite



----------


## Igifuno

> It was so jam packed with meat.


OH.. That's what she said.. THATS WHAT SHE SAID!!!!

----------


## bikeral

> Mmmm


I love philly cheesesteak.

----------


## jasc

> OH.. That's what she said.. THATS WHAT SHE SAID!!!!


Bahahaha!

You crack me up Igi

Nice stories earlier too, never knew you used to be such a partier

----------


## RaginCajun

Someone say party?

----------


## jasc

Happy AlsDay whores

Great stories Aus & Haz

Nice pics Bed & Al

Ender, keep your head up brotha

RC, send some of those chicas this way!

Awesome setup Kron

----------


## jasc

Damn that was a lot to read..

What's the theme for today?

Someone say fitness girls?

I'm on it

----------


## ghettoboyd

hey igi, you inspired me to use a pic of me as my avi...I used the crappy camera on my laptop but at least you can see ghetto the white man OMG LOL...

----------


## Igifuno

> Bahahaha! You crack me up Igi Nice stories earlier too, never knew you used to be such a partier


Hell yeah man... Those stories don't even touch the insanity that uses to surround me.

----------


## Igifuno

> Happy AlsDay whores Great stories Aus & Haz Nice pics Bed & Al Ender, keep your head up brotha RC, send some of those chicas this way! Awesome setup Kron


Love how you just sum up the last 3 pages in 1 post haha.

----------


## jasc



----------


## Igifuno

> hey igi, you inspired me to use a pic of me as my avi...I used the crappy camera on my laptop but at least you can see ghetto the white man OMG LOL...


Yeaaaah ghetto great avy!! Very nice wheels brutha!!

----------


## jasc



----------


## jasc



----------


## ghettoboyd

> Yeaaaah ghetto great avy!! Very nice wheels brutha!!


thanks bro your looking quite thick my friend...don't hurt me lol...

----------


## bikeral

> hey igi, you inspired me to use a pic of me as my avi...I used the crappy camera on my laptop but at least you can see ghetto the white man OMG LOL...


Ma man ghetto. Great pic. I thought you were black.  :Wink:

----------


## jasc



----------


## jasc



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## austinite



----------


## austinite



----------


## austinite

Park where hazard hangs out......

----------


## austinite

Hazard injected Muscle Milk and now he is lactating.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Park where hazard hangs out......


looks like a sign for Cal's women!

----------


## Hazard

> Park where hazard hangs out......


False

----------


## Hazard

> Hazard injected Muscle Milk and now he is lactating.


Speaking of lactating.....

I was workin out on Saturday and these two kids were there - both on steroids ..... Covered in acne. They were huge but bigger than most there. 

The one says to the other "yea my only issue with it is I lactate. My nipples leak pretty bad"

I was like what the fvck lol. I kept to myself finished my workout. Had they not seemed like arrogant pricks I probably woulda told him a thing or two about leakage prevention lol. Then again..... They probably know everything anyways

----------


## austinite

> Speaking of lactating.....
> 
> I was workin out on Saturday and these two kids were there - both on steroids ..... Covered in acne. They were huge but bigger than most there. 
> 
> The one says to the other "yea my only issue with it is I lactate. My nipples leak pretty bad"
> 
> I was like what the fvck lol. I kept to myself finished my workout. Had they not seemed like arrogant pricks I probably woulda told him a thing or two about leakage prevention lol. Then again..... They probably know everything anyways


lmao. So many of them out there. These are the guys that post on here saying.... "My buddy does this and that, so Im taking his advice".

----------


## -Ender-

^ oh for fvcksake! "leak pretty bad"?? 
I can't even imagine what he's doing wrong..

----------


## Hazard

> lmao. So many of them out there. These are the guys that post on here saying.... "My buddy does this and that, so Im taking his advice".


Exactly....

These two momo's were flexing in the mirror between sets lol. They had their eyes on me while I was lifting too. It's like they were breaking at the seams trying to talk about aas. Lol

----------


## Hazard

> ^ oh for fvcksake! "leak pretty bad"??
> I can't even imagine what he's doing wrong..


Right!? Like all I could picture was him needing to buy those nipple liners that pregnant women use hahaha

----------


## austinite

> Right!? Like all I could picture was him needing to buy those nipple liners that pregnant women use hahaha

----------


## Hazard

What the fvck Family Guy!?!?

Brian griffin has been killed off the show!!!! For real! 

I'm not happy

----------


## bikeral

> 


There is hope for you Aust.

----------


## bikeral

> 


Looks like some swelling.

----------


## austinite

> What the fvck Family Guy!?!?
> 
> Brian griffin has been killed off the show!!!! For real! 
> 
> I'm not happy


What? No fkn way dude...... Prove it. Im not upto date!

----------


## -Ender-

> Looks like some swelling.


probably used one of those pumps recently. 
Either that or it's a post op tranny! Atta boy! lol

----------


## Hazard

> What? No fkn way dude...... Prove it. Im not upto date!


The episode that aired last nite man. I'm watching it on demand right now. Fox even paid tribute to Brian. 

The new dogs name is Vinny and he's a "pvssy hound" - sounds like he's a mafia guy

----------


## austinite

Sounds like a prank from Seth.

----------


## Hazard

My guess is that the new dog tries to run shit and pisses Stewie off. Stewie then finds a way to rebuild his time machine (he destroyed right before Brian died) and he brings Brian back.

----------


## Hazard

> Sounds like a prank from Seth.


That's what I thought too but everyone is talkin about it and supposedly this new Vinny character is set to be the replacement for Brian

----------


## Bedford



----------


## Hazard

Omg lmfao

----------


## austinite

> That's what I thought too but everyone is talkin about it and supposedly this new Vinny character is set to be the replacement for Brian


Fuk. Just watched the clip. Sucks man. 

RIP Brian.

----------


## Hazard

> Fuk. Just watched the clip. Sucks man.
> 
> RIP Brian.


Paulie from the sopranos is playin Vinny I think

----------


## Hazard

It's confirmed......

http://www.ibtimes.com/why-did-famil...-video-1484056

And Tony Sirico IS playing Vinny

----------


## austinite

> It's confirmed......
> 
> Why Did âFamily Guyâ Kill Off Brian? 4 Reasons Producers Killed Off The Dog On 'Life Of Brian' Episode [VIDEO]
> 
> And Tony Sirico IS playing Vinny


BS reasons. I don't like the new dog already...

----------


## Hazard

> BS reasons. I don't like the new dog already...


Yea me either..... Tony Sirico makes it a bit better but I doubt I'm going to like the change

----------


## Hazard

Holy fvck

I went to the ATM to get cash for my pre-workout supp and the HOTTEST milf walked outa the bank as I got my receipt. I know she felt me staring at her lol and it made it that much more awkward because she parked next to me. I had to follow her cucumber melon scent the whole way back to the car. She smelled like a stripper..... Had tall brown boots on with tight jeans and a peat coat

----------


## austinite

> Holy fvck
> 
> I went to the ATM to get cash for my pre-workout supp and the HOTTEST milf walked outa the bank as I got my receipt. I know she felt me staring at her lol and it made it that much more awkward because she parked next to me. I had to follow her cucumber melon scent the whole way back to the car. She smelled like a stripper..... Had tall brown boots on with tight jeans and a peat coat

----------


## Hazard

Aaaahahahahaha

I just ran into her again! Right down the road lol - if it was meant to be tho I wouldn't have been blessed with this messy ass hair today. This can only mean one thing..... Stick with the Spanish

----------


## Hazard



----------


## Hazard



----------


## austinite

Constant failure.

----------


## Hazard

Lmao

----------


## austinite

> Lmao

----------


## Igifuno

Das nasthty..

----------


## almostgone

> What the fvck Family Guy!?!?
> 
> Brian griffin has been killed off the show!!!! For real! 
> 
> I'm not happy



What??????? That's heresy! They're gonna f#ck up my favorite educational program.  :Frown:  .....Well, one of my favorite. I think I like Robot Chicken...maybe...
.

----------


## kronik420

> What the fvck Family Guy!?!?
> 
> Brian griffin has been killed off the show!!!! For real! 
> 
> I'm not happy


yea WTF

im not watching it from now on..

----------


## austinite



----------


## RaginCajun

no pants dance off!

----------


## austinite

Where's Dukkit? Why no Dukkit lately? I want to see Dukkit. 

Dukkit?

----------


## Igifuno

Duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuukkkkiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiikitt!?!!

----------


## RaginCajun

maybe he got trapped in marcus' basement?

----------


## Igifuno

Maybe DSM's

----------


## bikeral

Italian chick has him tied up in a closet

----------


## Igifuno

Oh sh*t you might be right. Haha

----------


## kronik420

looking juicy igi  :Wink:

----------


## Hazard

I sent dukk a screen shot of the convo lol. He laughed - he's perfectly safe and still alive

----------


## Cuz

Fvck that shit, lets see some ass...

----------


## Cuz

me and 42 guests....suck it

----------


## Igifuno



----------


## Igifuno



----------


## Igifuno



----------


## Igifuno



----------


## Igifuno



----------


## Igifuno



----------


## Igifuno



----------


## austinite

> 


Approved.

----------


## kronik420

27 guests

have a kit kat

----------


## kronik420

it's the first day of summer

time to start cutting?

----------


## Igifuno

> Approved.


Yea that's a nice one.. All tanned up too.

----------


## DSM4Life



----------


## austinite

^^ Fail.

----------


## Igifuno

Schlong..

----------


## AlphaMike

still pissed over the Alabama game...

----------


## AlphaMike

DLB lookin mighty vascular today aus...

----------


## Sgt. Hartman



----------


## austinite

Dafuq?

----------


## RaginCajun

> still pissed over the Alabama game...


 Roll tide roll, Around the bowl down the hole, roll tide roll!

----------


## Igifuno



----------


## Igifuno



----------


## Igifuno



----------


## Igifuno



----------


## Igifuno



----------


## Igifuno



----------


## Igifuno



----------


## Igifuno



----------


## Igifuno



----------


## Igifuno



----------


## RaginCajun

Now I want to go hunt some two legged does!

----------


## bikeral

> Now I want to go hunt some two legged does!


Get smoothie to give you a lunch meeting.

----------


## calgarian

howdy ho.......ho ho ho

----------


## Igifuno

Menolikeabusyworky. 

Must eat, whore, hit gym, eat, whore, eat.

----------


## ghettoboyd

honey, im home!!!...it official...work sucks...

----------


## bikeral

> honey, im home!!!...it official...work sucks...


You got that right ghetto. Work is for the suckers.

Guess I'm still a sucker. Shit.

----------


## Igifuno

If that's the case, then I'm a sucka ass b*tch hoe sucka!! Up to me eyeballs today.. Faaaaaaaack. Leave me alone

----------


## ghettoboyd

> You got that right ghetto. Work is for the suckers.
> 
> Guess I'm still a sucker. Shit.


yea me too...cant wait till Friday it will be my fist day off in 12 days...o wait I did get thanksgiving off but still man im tired...

----------


## -Ender-

I love scoops

----------


## RaginCajun

> Get smoothie to give you a lunch meeting.


I gave her a good smacking Saturday and Sunday morning!

----------


## AlphaMike

> I gave her a good smacking Saturday and Sunday morning!


What are the origins of this nickname?

----------


## Igifuno

> What are the origins of this nickname?


Smoothie? She ain't got nipples!  :Smilie:

----------


## AlphaMike

> Smoothie? She ain't got nipples!


dafuk? that's some kinky shit

----------


## Igifuno

> dafuk? that's some kinky shit


Hell yeah man. RCs a freak!!! Love it!! Haha.

----------


## AlphaMike

His face had to have been priceless the first time he saw

----------


## Igifuno

> His face had to have been priceless the first time he saw


He explained the whole thing a couple months back. I think she disclosed prior to any major action. RC was like no nippies? No problem!! They been rabbits ever since.

----------


## RaginCajun

> His face had to have been priceless the first time he saw


Actually it wasn't.

I did breast cancer research a few years ago so no nipple titties wasn't anything new to me. I have seen titties inside and out and on my face!

----------


## RaginCajun

> He explained the whole thing a couple months back. I think she disclosed prior to any major action. RC was like no nippies? No problem!! They been rabbits ever since.


 Hahaha! Def like rabbits! 

She has a higher sex drive than the 25 year olds I mess with!

I smacked her on the ass with my frying skillet last Sunday morning! Hahaha

----------


## AlphaMike

Having it explained to me makes the name all the more hilarious (in a fuked up way lol)

----------


## AlphaMike

ender's been lurkin here the whole time but hasn't said shit for the last 4 hours

----------


## Igifuno

> ender's been lurkin here the whole time but hasn't said shit for the last 4 hours


He's looking at boobies and ass

----------


## AlphaMike

52 and myself now know RC a little better

----------


## RaginCajun

> Hell yeah man. RCs a freak!!! Love it!! Haha.


 that is correct, freak without a leash!!!!

----------


## AlphaMike

RC'S story piqued my curiosity

----------


## RaginCajun

> 52 and myself now know RC a little better


be careful what ya wish for!

----------


## RaginCajun

> RC'S story piqued my curiosity


smoothie's titties are actually bigger than that, and now she has tattoos for nipples!

----------


## AlphaMike

> smoothie's titties are actually bigger than that, and now she has tattoos for nipples!


Even better!

----------


## Igifuno

Nice.. When did she get the tats?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Nice.. When did she get the tats?


About a month ago or so.

Tattoo artist did a great job!

----------


## Igifuno

> About a month ago or so. Tattoo artist did a great job!


Very nice.

----------


## calgarian

nipple less boobs got no attrection to me but that doesnt mean i wont hit it.

----------


## Igifuno

You almost have to. How many people can say they've been with a smoothie?

----------


## -Ender-

> ender's been lurkin here the whole time but hasn't said shit for the last 4 hours





> He's looking at boobies and ass


It was one hour and three minutes actually. 
And I'm always in here when my machine is on. Not always at my desk, but the computer is tracking your activites and noting any changes in your IP addresses.

Sweeties

----------


## Bedford

Afternoon Gents !

----------


## calgarian

> You almost have to. How many people can say they've been with a smoothie?


weird name for a a girl smoothie. but also the thing is that I dont remember the names i just call them honey or baby.......so I dont have to think whats her name ....I am soooo going to hell.

----------


## calgarian

> It was one hour and three minutes actually. 
> And I'm always in here when my machine is on. Not always at my desk, but the computer is tracking your activites and noting any changes in your IP addresses.
> 
> Sweeties


Bender did you just call me your sweetie?????

----------


## Bedford



----------


## calgarian

whats with you and huge titty woman?

----------


## AlphaMike

not a boob man I take it

----------


## calgarian

> not a boob man I take it


Boob and ass .....man. but if I cant hold them in my hands or have both nipples in mouth at the same time then WTF i am going to do with those things.

----------


## kronik420

went to do some xmas shopping this morning..

i brought 2 chicken kebabs  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Igifuno



----------


## Igifuno

> went to do some xmas shopping this morning..
> 
> i brought 2 chicken kebabs


for xmas? You better eat those - they'll go bad by then  :Smilie:

----------


## Igifuno



----------


## Igifuno



----------


## Igifuno



----------


## Igifuno



----------


## Igifuno

^^^^ oh my gaaawwd!!!!!!!

----------


## Igifuno



----------


## kronik420

> for xmas? You better eat those - they'll go bad by then


for breakfast, well meal #2

----------


## austinite



----------


## austinite



----------


## Igifuno

She wants me ^^^

----------


## austinite

For Haz.........

----------


## austinite



----------


## austinite



----------


## Igifuno



----------


## austinite



----------


## Igifuno

they all want me

----------


## Igifuno



----------


## Igifuno



----------


## austinite

> 


7/10

semi-Approved.

----------


## kronik420

nap time?

----------


## Igifuno



----------


## Igifuno



----------


## Igifuno

> nap time?


nite nite mr. kron

----------


## Igifuno

Always a welcome repost

----------


## RaginCajun

> Always a welcome repost


Love me some Jamie!

----------


## austinite



----------


## austinite



----------


## RaginCajun

Now that is nice!

----------


## Igifuno

I've had all these chicks..

----------


## Igifuno

They won't stop texting me.. it's really annoying.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I've had all these dicks..


Fixed

----------


## Hazard

> They won't stop texting me.. it's really annoying.


I'm glad I gave them ur number. It's a relief not to be bothered anymore.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I won't stop texting them.....it's really annoying.


Fixed again

----------


## austinite



----------


## austinite



----------


## Hazard

I'd break that ^^^^

----------


## Hazard

And the one above

----------


## Igifuno



----------


## Igifuno

She's interesting. And looks like fun.

----------


## lovbyts

> 


nice....

----------


## Igifuno

Holy punching bags.

----------


## Igifuno

> nice....


That was for you.  :Smilie:

----------


## kronik420

> I had two double cheeseburgers. Yuk.


i woulda had 2 triple cheeseburgers (no pickles), 10 nuggets, and a chocolate thick shake  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Igifuno

> i woulda had 2 triple cheeseburgers (no pickles), 10 nuggets, and a chocolate thick shake


Haha quit eating that sh*t kronik!!!

----------


## Igifuno

I'd like to take a tour of your garden right about now.

----------


## kronik420

> Haha quit eating that sh*t kronik!!!


lol definitely slowing down on it... about once every other month or so...

----------


## almostgone

> I had two double cheeseburgers. Yuk.


Sometimes the crime is it's own punishment.

----------


## kronik420

> I'd like to take a tour of your garden right about now.

----------


## Igifuno

> Sometimes the crime is it's own punishment.


Ain't that the truth.

----------


## Igifuno

Very very nice.. Looking healthy!!

----------


## Igifuno

I want to thank Lovbyts for staying up with me ALL night

kronik and AD too even though it was probably pretty easy since it's daytime where you are  :Smilie: 

Almost Gone hung pretty late.. 

Muscle Ink kinda but crapped out cause I'm not hot and Asian. 

Austin.. Not so much. Thanks for the support. (I heard you won your game btw.. :Smilie: )

----------


## almostgone

Still here, buddy. Just had a couple of parts to machine. Travel safe!!

----------


## Igifuno

> Still here, buddy. Just had a couple of parts to machine. Travel safe!!


You're the man!

----------


## DCI

> I understand people are frustrated but jeeez they can be terrible. I'm on tren and am probabaly the calmest one around right now.. haha


Lol, when something goes slightly wrong people go insane completely outta proportion to the problem

----------


## lovbyts

> Lol, when something goes slightly wrong people go insane completely outta proportion to the problem


That's because no one gives a damn anymore about anyone else or what the reason is for the delay or problem. They all feel ENTITLED to whatever.

----------


## Igifuno

Exactly. It's pretty disgusting to just sit back and watch some people. I prefer to just keep my face in my phone and talk to you fine gentlemen.

----------


## Igifuno

On the plane and about to power down!! 

Can't wait to get home

----------


## Igifuno

All the whores in the house say haaaaaayy!!

----------


## lovbyts

haaaaaayy!!

Safe trip home.

----------


## almostgone

Excellent, Igi!!!! Haaaaaayyyyy.

----------


## -Ender-

Morning turd burglars.


Got some MTII on Friday. Shit is not for kids. Sides are interesting. Hit me fast. pinned 250mcg and my face turned red, purple, and then faded out over the course of an hour. Also had damn near instant nausea, and head pressure/ headache for several hours. 

I dropped the dosage for the next injection. Same sides, less acute. Lingering headache might keep me from running the stuff. I don't run anything that hurts the noggin. 
They say the sides are supposed to subside as administration continues...seems like it's a long road just to be tan.
I can't say that libido increased, I don't think it's possible for me. But I did have some serious nocturnal Ironwood. 

just thought I'd share.

----------


## almostgone

> Exactly. It's pretty disgusting to just sit back and watch some people. *I prefer to just keep my face in my phone and talk to you fine gentlemen.*


Truly you are wise beyond your years!!

----------


## lovbyts

> Morning turd burglars.
> 
> 
> Got some MTII on Friday. Shit is not for kids. Sides are interesting. Hit me fast. pinned 250mcg and my face turned red, purple, and then faded out over the course of an hour. Also had damn near instant nausea, and head pressure/ headache for several hours. 
> 
> I dropped the dosage for the next injection. Same sides, less acute. Lingering headache might keep me from running the stuff. I don't run anything that hurts the noggin. 
> They say the sides are supposed to subside as administration continues...seems like it's a long road just to be tan.
> I can't say that libido increased, I don't think it's possible for me. But I did have some serious nocturnal Ironwood. 
> 
> just thought I'd share.


What's your protocal going to be? How long you going to run it and what are you expectations?

----------


## -Ender-

> What's your protocal going to be? How long you going to run it and what are you expectations?


They recommend that you high dose load for a week. Then dose based on your skin type until you reach desired results. Once you hit your target shade you back off to a much lesser maintenance dosage. 

I was planning to load at 500mcg for 7 days and then maintain 250mcg eod until I reach "damn tan". then back dosage down to 250mcg every 3 weeks to maintain. 

With these sides I thought I would try a slow increase from <100 mcg to 250 mcg and just stay there till desired result. Then back off to dosing every 3 weeks to maintain.
I am still reviewing usage altogether. sides might outweigh the results.

----------


## Igifuno

> Morning turd burglars. Got some MTII on Friday. Shit is not for kids. Sides are interesting. Hit me fast. pinned 250mcg and my face turned red, purple, and then faded out over the course of an hour. Also had damn near instant nausea, and head pressure/ headache for several hours. I dropped the dosage for the next injection. Same sides, less acute. Lingering headache might keep me from running the stuff. I don't run anything that hurts the noggin. They say the sides are supposed to subside as administration continues...seems like it's a long road just to be tan. I can't say that libido increased, I don't think it's possible for me. But I did have some serious nocturnal Ironwood. just thought I'd share.


Holy shit Ender. Doesn't sound like fun. Be careful man.

----------


## Igifuno

Touchdown in B'more..  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## AD

> Touchdown in B'more..


How were the stewardesses?

----------


## Igifuno

> How were the stewardesses?


Don't even remember what They look like

----------


## DCI

> That's because no one gives a damn anymore about anyone else or what the reason is for the delay or problem. They all feel ENTITLED to whatever.


That is quite true, community is being lost around the world

----------


## Bedford

> Touchdown in B'more..



Damn that was a long delay - It's good to be home I bet

----------


## DCI

> How were the stewardesses?


I think american airlines employ only people in their 60's

----------


## lovbyts

> How were the stewardesses?





> Don't even remember what They look like


Dude, it was a domestic flight. It's not worth even looking to see. 1/2 of them are guys and the other half are 40 yr old grumpy hags.

Only place you will find good looking stewardess anymore are on flights overseas and with Asian airlines. I flew United 1x and 1x only. I will gladly pay more to fly one of the other airlines. Seats are futher apart, the stewardess are attractive, friendly, food is better and movie selection is much better.

----------


## Igifuno

> Damn that was a long delay - It's good to be home I bet


Yea buddy

----------


## Igifuno

Bedford is that you in the avy?

----------


## Bedford

Yes it is . I know ,I know ,need to add some more mass. Figured it was time to let you guys see my skinny ass. 


> Bedford is that you in the avy?

----------


## AD

> I think american airlines employ only people in their 60's





> Dude, it was a domestic flight. It's not worth even looking to see. 1/2 of them are guys and the other half are 40 yr old grumpy hags.
> 
> Only place you will find good looking stewardess anymore are on flights overseas and with Asian airlines. I flew United 1x and 1x only. I will gladly pay more to fly one of the other airlines. Seats are futher apart, the stewardess are attractive, friendly, food is better and movie selection is much better.


That bad huh. I didn't know.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Morning turd burglars. Got some MTII on Friday. Shit is not for kids. Sides are interesting. Hit me fast. pinned 250mcg and my face turned red, purple, and then faded out over the course of an hour. Also had damn near instant nausea, and head pressure/ headache for several hours.  I dropped the dosage for the next injection. Same sides, less acute. Lingering headache might keep me from running the stuff. I don't run anything that hurts the noggin. They say the sides are supposed to subside as administration continues...seems like it's a long road just to be tan. I can't say that libido increased, I don't think it's possible for me. But I did have some serious nocturnal Ironwood. just thought I'd share.


Def cut the dose and ease into it.

Yup, had all those symptoms before. Maybe try to just do 50mcg and work up from there

----------


## Bedford

I am making the 96,000th reply to this thread .Where is my whore prize ?

----------


## austinite

> I am making the 96,000th reply to this thread .Where is my whore prize ?


You missed it buddy. That was post 96,001. 

Sorry. Prize would have been a new car.

----------


## Bedford

Damn I guess I didnt refresh before posting . I needed another car too .Congrats Chadcuz !

----------


## austinite

^ Chadcuz lost because he didn't claim the post. Rules are rules. Sorry.... 

Prize will be available for the 100,000th post. Keep your eyes peeled.

----------


## Cuz

where's my damn keys Aust?

----------


## austinite

> ^ Chadcuz lost because he didn't claim the post. Rules are rules. Sorry.... 
> 
> Prize will be available for the 100,000th post. Keep your eyes peeled.


^^^^

----------


## Cuz

......fack

----------


## austinite

lol.

----------


## kronik420

> should I call in.sick tommorow?


And Monday

Have a 4 day weekend

----------


## Igifuno

> Those are the type of broads I like to train with.


Broads.... Lol.

----------


## Cuz

broads everywhere

----------


## Cuz

2 more IG!!!

----------


## Igifuno

> Friday 13th..


You scared kron? 




> got my tree up you sons a bitches....im in the christmas spirit now. I wonder if santa will personally deliver the goods this year? I made out a list...


Merry Christmas!

----------


## Igifuno

> 2 more IG!!!


made 10k a quality one  :Smilie: 

Thanks to aust for looking it over for me

----------


## Igifuno

Nap time.. Been staying up way too late lately. 

Good night john boy.

----------


## bikeral

Morning Hookers

Happy ALsDay

----------


## Igifuno

Happy ALS day al!

----------


## Igifuno

Just made my first visit to your cut log brutha!!

----------


## Igifuno

I just talked to me momma.

----------


## bikeral

Morning Igi what's good?

----------


## bikeral

10000 posts for Igi. All confirmed to be informative and of the highest quality. Just like all of mine.

----------


## DCI

Afternoon all?

----------


## Fllifter

You there, who's the ring leader here????

----------


## kronik420

Sharing is caring










Unless it's a STD..

----------


## kronik420

> 10000 posts for Igi. All confirmed to be informative and of the highest quality. Just like all of mine.


*like*

----------


## Igifuno

> Morning Igi what's good?


Just another day in paradise - taking the day off to fuel and to give my back a rest. I dropped the tbol as of yesterday. I think it's hindering my training due to the ridiculous pumps.

----------


## Igifuno

> 10000 posts for Igi. All confirmed to be informative and of the highest quality. Just like all of mine.


Yeah buddy! I made sure 10k was quality though  :Smilie:  it's like a special anniversary.

----------


## Igifuno

> Afternoon all?


DCI in the house. What's up mang?

----------


## Igifuno

> You there, who's the ring leader here????


We're a single unit, bonded by the grace off ass and limited by no one in our endeavors to whore titties. Welcome brother.

----------


## Igifuno

> Sharing is caring Unless it's a STD..


True words of wisdom. Thank you reverend kronik.

----------


## DCI

> DCI in the house. What's up mang?


Sleeping on my lunch break lol great mid day sleep, before met the most obnoxious manager of a shop wanted to punch him in the face. 

How you doing igi?

----------


## jasc

Mornin cvnt crushers

Happy AlsDay

----------


## DCI

Yo jasc, whst up?

----------


## jasc

> Yo jasc, whst up?


Going good my man. Drinking my morning coffee/protein shake. Got 8 hrs to kill until the weekend!

How goes it on your side of the world?

----------


## DCI

Coffee protein mad combo lol, just finished lunch going to go back to work in 5 then home for 5ish hopefully been a long ass year in work

----------


## Igifuno

> Sleeping on my lunch break lol great mid day sleep, before met the most obnoxious manager of a shop wanted to punch him in the face. 
> 
> How you doing igi?


Doing great - not feeling like punching anyone in the face yet but the day is still young  :Smilie: 




> Mornin cvnt crushers
> 
> Happy AlsDay


AlsDay the 13th! You scared!?

----------


## calgarian

Good morning boys.

----------


## Igifuno

> Good morning boys.


mornin fatty tagger! Good talking to you yesterday man - How are you today?

----------


## Fllifter

Honored to be apart of this

----------


## austinite



----------


## Bedford

Are my pics showing up ? I cant see them .

----------


## Igifuno

Indeed they are.. fine work Mr. Bedford.. fine work.

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

> We alreadey went over this and I didn't think fast enough. She was like, what does he look like, and I blurted out Jon Bon Jovi, and now this happens when I call her.. 
> 
> 
> 
> Attachment 146999


That soooo needs to be his new avi

----------


## Bedford



----------


## Igifuno

> That soooo needs to be his new avi


Agreed..

----------


## Bedford



----------


## Bedford



----------


## DCI

> All part of the job brother. Travel loses it's glamour pretty quickly. I feel bad leaving the wife an kids for extended periods as well. She has to do everything herself. 
> 
> Siamese Dream is a Smashing Pumpkins album for the 90s. Used to be my favorite band back in the day. Check it out.


Ahh never was a fan of them but I'll have a listen see if it tickles my fancy. 

I hear about travelling whenI first started in my job staying in hotels alot etc gets all pretty mundane fairly fast when itsthe 20th time you have done it. Woest is eating dinner on your own imo just get room servicenow

----------


## Igifuno

Top o the marnin' ya poon chasing delinquents!

----------


## RaginCajun

Morning tally whackers

On the road for work today 

It's cold

----------


## RaginCajun

> Top o the marnin' ya poon chasing delinquents!


Morning igg

----------


## Euroholic



----------


## Euroholic



----------


## Euroholic



----------


## Euroholic



----------


## DCI

> Top o the marnin' ya poon chasing delinquents!


No one speaks like this in ireland I'm revoking your irishness

----------


## Euroholic



----------


## Euroholic



----------


## Euroholic



----------


## Euroholic



----------


## Euroholic



----------


## Igifuno

> No one speaks like this in ireland I'm revoking your irishness


Dammit. Give me another chance. How about this... 

He be an arse weed and a bake on ye like a joyriders front bumper!! Flack away aff!!

----------


## Igifuno

> Dammit. Give me another chance. How about this... He be an arse weed and a bake on ye like a joyriders front bumper!! Flack away aff!!


Besides, out can't revoke my Irish card... I'm 1/2 Irish!!

----------


## DCI

> Dammit. Give me another chance. How about this... 
> 
> He be an arse weed and a bake on ye like a joyriders front bumper!! Flack away aff!!


I'm sorry what the hell is the above? Youtube father ted you'll get great irish sayings there  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DCI

> Besides, out can't revoke my Irish card... I'm 1/2 Irish!!


Ohh ohhh but I can, you live in merica you need a to pass a test to get into ireland now  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lovbyts

> Besides, out can't revoke my Irish card... I'm 1/2 Irish!!


What's the other 1/2?

I'm 1/2 Irish and 1/2 German

----------


## Euroholic

> I'm sorry what the hell is the above? Youtube father ted you'll get great irish sayings there


Hahaha love me some father ted  :Smilie:

----------


## Euroholic

> What's the other 1/2?
> 
> I'm 1/2 Irish and 1/2 German


Im half german too.

----------


## Igifuno

> What's the other 1/2? I'm 1/2 Irish and 1/2 German


1/2 Irish 1/2 Italian. 

I'll have to check out father Ted.

----------


## Euroholic

If you want to be irish just say "whats the crack you black and tan come out and fight me like a man" or just say father ted

----------


## DCI

> If you want to be irish just say "whats the crack you black and tan come out and fight me like a man" or just say father ted


Emmm craic spelt like that and do not and repeat do not repeat black and tan to anyone from the UK. 

Igi father ted is great you'll like it.

----------


## Euroholic

> Emmm craic spelt like that and do not and repeat do not repeat black and tan to anyone from the UK. 
> 
> Igi father ted is great you'll like it.


My mates a irish there the ones who told me about black and tans. They also showed me micheal collons movie and the wind that shakes the barley. I also like jamesons

----------


## DCI

Yeh but you mistaking films for actual history, that was the past we have moved on from the above racist and stupid remarks tbh we will never forget but theose sayings are out dated and never used over here tbh

----------


## Bedford

Mornin' mushroom tip tweakers

----------


## Euroholic

> Yeh but you mistaking films for actual history, that was the past we have moved on from the above racist and stupid remarks tbh we will never forget but theose sayings are out dated and never used over here tbh


Well my apologies i do find the history fascinating tho

----------


## DCI

No offence taken at all. Just don't go telling people to use those sayings when they are not from the country which could end them up in an embarassing situation is all. 

Our history is a very torn one when you read it and read deep into it

----------


## Euroholic

> Well my apologies i do find the history fascinating tho





> No offence taken at all. Just don't go telling people to use those sayings when they are not from the country which could end them up in an embarassing situation is all. 
> 
> Our history is a very torn one when you read it and read deep into it


Do you think de Valera must have known what was going to happen thats why he sent Collins?

----------


## Back In Black

> Im half german too.


No wonder you hate us English!

----------


## Euroholic

> No wonder you hate us English!


You english are too aggressive towards Germany. Two decelerations of war in two decades

----------


## jasc

Mornin crackas

Some good whoring going on I see

Nice pics Euro. You've got some good taste for someone who doesn't like women.

----------


## Back In Black

> I need a psychiatrist. Any recommendations ?


Yes. Get a psychiatrist.

----------


## bikeral

> Yes. Get a psychiatrist.


Good idea. Thanks

----------


## lovbyts

> its time to eat whorees


Time to eat sluts, HAWs and even the willing virgin.

----------


## Igifuno

> My man Igi. How goes it brother?


500 miles a minute Al. Going well though. How about you man?

----------


## lovbyts

> I need a psychiatrist. Any recommendations ?


Its easier to jut get a new woman.

----------


## Igifuno

> Good idea. Thanks


Lol.. You don't need a shrink bike you're just a little fvcked up. It's not like you're completely fvcked up right?

----------


## bikeral

> 500 miles a minute Al. Going well though. How about you man?


I'm going at lightspeed right now.




> Lol.. You don't need a shrink bike you're just a little fvcked up. *It's not like you're completely fvcked up right?*


I think I may have finally crossed that line......

----------


## Cuz

> Time to eat sluts, HAWs and even *the willing virgin*.


 :0beatoff:

----------


## jasc

> I'm going at lightspeed right now.
> 
> I think I may have finally crossed that line......


Fukk a shrink Al, you're perfectly normal. It's everyone else who's fukked up.

----------


## jasc

ata marie kairaus

----------


## redhawk01

> Be careful shoveling man don't throw the back out.


That's what snow blowers are for. But I do have to shovel a path for the pooch. Not that he cares. Lol

----------


## Igifuno

> That's what snow blowers are for. But I do have to shovel a path for the pooch. Not that he cares. Lol


Ah.. Very nice.

----------


## kronik420

you are all on Santa's bad list for being dirty slutty whores

----------


## austinite

Breaking all the rules here. Merry Xmas everyone...

----------


## RaginCajun

Some good football on today

----------


## RaginCajun

> breaking all the rules here. Merry xmas everyone...


wow!!!

----------


## jasc

> Breaking all the rules here. Merry Xmas everyone...


A++ Aus

You da man!

----------


## Igifuno

> Breaking all the rules here. Merry Xmas everyone...


Fantastic. Just fantastic. That is all. 

Merry Xmas indeed..

----------


## Igifuno

> Some good football on today


I caught the last few minutes of the pats game in best buy

----------


## Cuz

WOW AUSTIN lol

----------


## trikydik

> Some good football on today


 Colts beat KC

----------


## almostgone

> . 
> I think I may have finally crossed that line......


Last time anyone said I was going crazy as [email protected], I just agreed and told them it was a short trip. Maybe you could use that line......

----------


## Igifuno

> Colts beat KC


Manning made history today. 6 year record held by #12

----------


## Igifuno

Nap time..

----------


## lovbyts

Breaking all the rules.
Nice, nice nice..... Anyone who reports this is banned for life.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## almostgone

> Breaking all the rules here. Merry Xmas everyone...



Woo hoo.....USA.......USA!!!!!

Merry Christmas, Austinite!

----------


## marcus300

> Breaking all the rules here. Merry Xmas everyone...



This post has been reported to me several times now for breaking the rules but ive watched it more than once and still cant find the exact violation of the rules  :Smilie: 

All I can say is if I was in that room with her we would be going to Ikea afterwards to buy her all her furniture back, it would be a right mess and those tits would be severely slapped.  :Smilie:

----------


## lovbyts

> This post has been reported to me several times now for breaking the rules but ive watched it more than once and still cant find the exact violation of the rules 
> 
> All I can say is if I was in that room with her we would be going to Ikea afterwards to buy her all her furniture back, it would be a right mess and those tits would be severely slapped.


I couldn't agree more but she is more my style. You like the BIG ass dont you? She is to small for you. You might break her so I had better test her out first.

You have to love a hot girl who isnt afraid to use Daddy's office for personal reasons. 

Damn it's been to long since I have been with a girl with boobs that big. Hmmm I just decided what I'm getting the wife for Christmas next year. Now I just have to convince her it's her idea and not mine.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## austinite

> this post has been reported to me several times now for breaking the rules but ive watched it more than once and still cant find the exact violation of the rules 
> 
> all i can say is if i was in that room with her we would be going to ikea afterwards to buy her all her furniture back, it would be a right mess and those tits would be severely slapped.


lmfao.

----------


## marcus300

> I couldn't agree more but she is more my style. You like the BIG ass dont you? She is to small for you. You might break her so I had better test her out first.
> 
> You have to love a hot girl who isnt afraid to use Daddy's office for personal reasons. 
> 
> Damn it's been to long since I have been with a girl with boobs that big. Hmmm I just decided what I'm getting the wife for Christmas next year. Now I just have to convince her it's her idea and not mine.


Do I fuk like big arse women. I like my small and muscular but I must admit I prefer small tits but those melons on her do her proud

----------


## austinite

> Do I fuk like big arse women. I like my small and muscular but I must admit I prefer small tits but those melons on her do her proud


I prefer small as well. "Usually" large means fat, because that's how fat works. But this one I can handle. But I wouldnt touch her after you're done, she would have too many dislocated joints and that would not be fun.

----------


## lovbyts

> I prefer small as well. "Usually" large means fat, because that's how fat works. But this one I can handle. But I wouldnt touch her after you're done, she would have too many dislocated joints and that would not be fun.


Hey but the just means she cant struggle as much. lol

----------


## austinite

> Hey but the just means she cant struggle as much. lol


True true. Also, restraining orders are just another way of saying 'I love you'.

----------


## lovbyts

> True true. Also, restraining orders are just another way of saying 'I love you'.


Or saying I want you to prove your love even more.... by ignoring it showing pure unadulterated dedication

----------


## austinite

> Or saying I want you to prove your love even more.... by ignoring it showing pure unadulterated dedication


That's just wrong. I like it.

----------


## marcus300

> I prefer small as well. "Usually" large means fat, because that's how fat works. But this one I can handle. But I wouldnt touch her after you're done, she would have too many dislocated joints and that would not be fun.


You could join in with me if you like......story time years ago the gym receptionist made it clear she wanted some big helmet from me so i made her wait and wait until she was so horned up she was leaving wet patches everywhere she went. I told her I would only have some fun if my mate could join in or at least watch. She came round to my business I had at the time and into my office were I hand cuffed her to the office desk spread eagled so she couldn't move. I set about her with candle wax and various other implements i had knocking around the office in these situations and me and my mate had our fun. My office was a right mess afterwards and ive got to say she held up really well and really impressed me, she did use the safe word though at the end  :Wink:

----------


## skindiesel

Thank you austinite I think if she would have taken those panties off I would of exploded

----------


## lovbyts

> You could join in with me if you like......story time years ago the gym receptionist made it clear she wanted some big helmet from me so i made her wait and wait until she was so horned up she was leaving a wet patches were every she went. I told her I would only have some fun if my mate could join in or at least watch. She came round to my business I had at the time and into my office were I hand cuffed her to the office desk spread eagled so she couldn't move. I set about her with candle wax and various other implements i had knocking around the office in these situations and me and my mate had our fun. My office was a right mess afterwards and ive got to say she held up really well and really impressed me, she did use the safe word though at the end


 Fluggaenkoecchicebolsen?

----------


## redhawk01

> Fluggaenkoecchicebolsen?


I wonder if she got the free t-shirt. Lol

----------


## Bedford

Mornin' chocolate starfish pokers.

Thanks for that Vid Aus - I've seen little clips of her before but never the whole thing . That was awesome !

----------


## Igifuno

> I'll hold your hair for you as I puke beside you.

----------


## austinite

> I'll hold your hair for you as I puke beside you.


lmao.

----------


## Igifuno



----------


## Igifuno



----------


## austinite



----------


## Igifuno



----------


## Igifuno



----------


## austinite



----------


## Igifuno



----------


## Igifuno



----------


## Sgt. Hartman

Bulimia > being fat.

----------


## Igifuno



----------


## Igifuno



----------


## Igifuno



----------


## austinite

> 


I had dinner with her and her then boyfriend on Sunset in 2000.

----------


## gixxerboy1

ugg this year is ruff, me and my debit card need a rest

----------


## Igifuno

> I had dinner with her and her then boyfriend on Sunset in 2000.


Hope you kept her number. 




> ugg this year is ruff, me and my debit card need a rest


We're only in day two, how much have you spent this year already?

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Hope you kept her number. 
> 
> 
> 
> We're only in day two, how much have you spent this year already?


including NYE? about 3 grand. we are down in south beach until sat. Tonight we are relaxing at the hotel

----------


## Igifuno

Yeah, you're doing it up right.. just like you said you would  :Smilie:

----------


## kronik420

GTA 5 ftw!

----------


## Dpyle

18 degrees out right now and only 30 minutes till I have to get on my lift and spend the day in it!

I need a new damn job.

----------


## RaginCajun

> 18 degrees out right now and only 30 minutes till I have to get on my lift and spend the day in it! I need a new damn job.


Ouch

----------


## Igifuno

It's below 20 up here as well and windy. There are actually snowdrifts in my backyard LOL

----------


## DCI

Its just flooding here really and windy

----------


## kronik420

nothing but sunshine here...

----------


## jasc

> 18 degrees out right now and only 30 minutes till I have to get on my lift and spend the day in it!
> 
> I need a new damn job.


Damn buddy hope you layered up

----------


## jasc

Mornin whores

Cold fuggin day out there today.. -2 degrees, -14 with windchill

Got some big fuggin snow drifts from our 30-40mph winds last night too

Stay warm my friends

----------


## bikeral

> ugg this year is ruff, me and my debit card need a rest


Cut that thing in half.

----------


## bikeral

> Mornin whores
> 
> Cold fuggin day out there today.. -2 degrees, -14 with windchill
> 
> Got some big fuggin snow drifts from our 30-40mph winds last night too
> 
> Stay warm my friends


Morning Jasc. Whats on the agenda today?

----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## RaginCajun

morning you magnificent SOBs!

its only 32 here and i can't stand it! don't know how yall put up with those temps! no wonder the NFL games can't sell out, no one wants to get frost biten!

----------


## jasc

> Morning Jasc. Whats on the agenda today?


Mornin bud

Boss is out today, hoping to catch some Zzzz's at some point

Pumped to do chest/tri's later

Between my new pre-wo and some new resolutioner eye candy I cant wait..

How bout you?

----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral

> morning you magnificent SOBs!
> 
> its only 32 here and i can't stand it! don't know how yall put up with those temps! no wonder the NFL games can't sell out, no one wants to get frost biten!


RC the man. Morning buddy.




> Mornin bud
> 
> Boss is out today, hoping to catch some Zzzz's at some point
> 
> Pumped to do chest/tri's later
> 
> Between my new pre-wo and some new resolutioner eye candy I cant wait..
> 
> How bout you?


Back tonight then just going out to dinner with sister.

Whats the new Pre-wo?

----------


## bikeral



----------


## jasc

> morning you magnificent SOBs!
> 
> its only 32 here and i can't stand it! don't know how yall put up with those temps! no wonder the NFL games can't sell out, no one wants to get frost biten!


Mornin RC!

True story.. there's no f'n way I'm sitting in 10 degree weather and paying $10 a beer to watch my team get their ass kicked every week

----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## Sgt. Hartman



----------


## kronik420

172 guests

new record?

----------


## kronik420

gonna be a hot day... up to 45 degrees C

thats 113 Fahrenheit for you yankee doodles

----------


## RaginCajun

> gonna be a hot day... up to 45 degrees C thats 113 Fahrenheit for you yankee doodles


Damn that's hot!

Must be summer I take it

Must have bikinis everywhere!

----------


## kronik420

> Damn that's hot!
> 
> Must be summer I take it
> 
> Must have bikinis everywhere!


that there is  :Smilie:

----------


## kronik420

and... 5000 posts  :Smilie: 

wheres my prize?

----------


## DrewZ

I need to make Australia my winter? "summer" home!

----------


## kronik420

> I need to make Australia my winter? "summer" home!


If you like beaches then definitely. Lol you have any idea how many people will call in sick to work today to go to the beach.. at least 50% lol..

----------


## Igifuno

Congrats on 5k kron.. How the back bro?

----------


## kronik420

> Congrats on 5k kron.. How the back bro?


Feels better than yesterday... hopefully pains gone by monday..

Someone said to me today that I should have been wearing my belt bcoz it was 100kg but I was like I was just warming up lol..

Idk wtf I did wrong but..maybe came up a lil more one sided...is all I can think of..

----------


## kronik420

I guess whats light for some is heavy for others..

most guys at my gym cant even squat 100kg. Hell most guys at my gym dont even squat lol..

----------


## trikydik

> I guess whats light for some is heavy for others..
> most guys at my gym cant even squat 100kg. Hell most guys at my gym dont even squat lol..


some of us have blown out knees and can barely barely walk without pain.... if I did squats, I would need reconstructive surgery.... but yes, I rarely see others doing squats at my gym as well

----------


## trikydik

> I need to make Australia my winter? "summer" home!


I have loved Australia every time I have been there. Never been to a place I did not like...

Sydney - culture and great night life (if you know what I mean) 
North Coast - loved the beaches 
Perth / Freemantle - Great wines
Hobart - wonderful place to relax.

I would like to retire there....

----------


## Bedford



----------


## DrewZ

> Haz -

----------


## RaginCajun

Sup dingle berry flossers!

Getting pumped up about the Saints game, they better step it a notch!

Trying to figure out my poison, hmmmmmm

----------


## Igifuno

> Sup dingle berry flossers! Getting pumped up about the Saints game, they better step it a notch! Trying to figure out my poison, hmmmmmm


Good luck bro. Brees and company better bring it to the 12 man. Should be a battle. 

My boys are up tonight. Go Pats!!

----------


## jasc

Sup fukkers

Where's Drew Brees at RC? Think they dressed up a rookie in his uniform. I'm pullin for your Saints though!

I'd like offer up a request to admin. Can the term Patriots be starred out from now on? ******** <-- see? Much better..

----------


## Igifuno

> Sup fukkers Where's Drew Brees at RC? Think they dressed up a rookie in his uniform. I'm pullin for your Saints though! I'd like offer up a request to admin. Can the term Patriots be starred out from now on? ******** <-- see? Much better..


That Seattle D is on point 

P - A - T - S patspatsPAAAAATS!!!!!

----------


## DCI

What up ball bag wasters? Just watched we own the night and remembered how hot eva mendez is

----------


## Igifuno

> What up ball bag wasters? Just watched we own the night and remembered how hot eva mendez is


DCIIIIIIiIII...

----------


## Igifuno

Daaaaaaaamn Seattle. Sorry RC. That may have been the dagger.

----------


## DCI

> DCIIIIIIiIII...


Word up igi, see the musical reference I did for your generation lol  :Stick Out Tongue:  how you doing big man?

----------


## jasc

> That Seattle D is on point
> 
> P - A - T - S patspatsPAAAAATS!!!!!


Bahahaha

----------


## jasc

> What up ball bag wasters? Just watched we own the night and remembered how hot eva mendez is


Sup DCI? 

Hell yeah, she's fine

----------


## jasc

> Daaaaaaaamn Seattle. Sorry RC. That may have been the dagger.


Was thinking the same

C'mon Brees! Pull a Brady!

----------


## kronik420

another hot ass day...

speaking of hot asses...

----------


## Igifuno

Omg this thing ain't ova

----------


## Igifuno

> Word up igi, see the musical reference I did for your generation lol  how you doing big man?


Doing well my man.. You? Musical reference?? Big balls?? Haha

----------


## DCI

> Sup DCI? 
> 
> Hell yeah, she's fine


Yo jasc, not much nearly bedtime here, listening to some music. Yeh, that film starts epicly with her in it

----------


## jasc

> Omg this thing ain't ova


Wow... hell of an effort, but what a poor note to end the game on.. Colston should have just gone out of bounds.

----------


## Igifuno

> Omg this thing ain't ova


Ova.

----------


## Igifuno

Ok jasc.. Go put your pats jersey on. It is time.

----------


## DCI

> Doing well my man.. You? Musical reference?? Big balls?? Haha


I'm great, it's late over here bed soon some music and food first though lol

Yeh you never hear the song word up, got you written all over it

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=MZjAantupsA#

----------


## Igifuno

Haha yea ive heard it but it's not on my playlist.

----------


## DCI

Lies dam lies and deceit lol, you have to have it somewere haha 

The weather easying up yet over your side of the world yet?

----------


## Igifuno

Yeah raining everywhere but warming up nicely.

----------


## DCI

Rain is grand prefer that to crazy ass ice lol

----------


## Igifuno

Damn right.

----------


## Igifuno

Let's gooooooooo!

----------


## trikydik

> You guys that get it are lucky! Wife let me try a couple times, but then she cried.


I don't know why, but I read that as "Wife let me try a couple of times and then I cried!"... I was going to post... didn't she use enough lube on you... but then I read it again.....

----------


## Dpyle

> I don't know why, but I read that as "Wife let me try a couple of times and then I cried!"... I was going to post... didn't she use enough lube on you... but then I read it again.....


I almost cried. It's no fun getting halfway through sex and being left with a raging hardon to deal with while the wife cares for her busted brown eye.

----------


## RaginCajun

> You guys that get it are lucky! Wife let me try a couple times, but then she cried.


My smoothie is coming over here shortly with a bag of toys!

Who knows what I am in store for tonight!

----------


## Hazard

I'm pretty sure the gf is givin me her stink eye tonight. She's been an Indian giver in the past tho so I'm not holding my breath

----------


## Hazard



----------


## Igifuno

> Cool.


The beginning of it all

----------


## Igifuno

> I'm pretty sure the gf is givin me her stink eye tonight. She's been an Indian giver in the past tho so I'm not holding my breath


You deserve it.

----------


## Hazard

[IMG]data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBwgHBgkIBwgKCgkLDRYPDQwMDRsUFRAWIB0iIiAdHx 8kKDQsJCYxJx8fLT0tMTU3Ojo6Iys/RD84QzQ5OjcBCgoKDQwNGg8PGjclHyU3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nz c3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3N//AABEIAIkAvQMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAACAwEBAQEAAAAAAAAAAAAEBQIDBgcBAAj/xABBEAABAwIEAgcEBwYFBQAAAAABAAIDBBEFEiExQVEGEyIyYX GBFJGxwTNCUmJyoeEjQ5Ky0fAVNESCogdTVGNz/8QAGQEAAwEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEDAgQF/8QAIREAAgIBBQEAAwAAAAAAAAAAAAECEQMSEyExUUEEFGH/2gAMAwEAAhEDEQA/AOjaLwhQuvcy4jREtuq3MI1CuUSmmAPdfNe5jg5ji1w2INirHN F1SQQtqSAcUWNkER1gzD/uNGo8wnDXslYHxPa5p2IOixxcPcp09VNSvzwPIvuNwfNMDS1VM yXXUO5/1SiohdE6zxvseBRtJi0NTaOW0Mmwv3T5H5K6ZoIIc24O4KXQCI ixb5oHEsVfE3qqYgOP1hvZMMVidFA58Zs24b5XIGnvWWncXVD7 m9jYX5DRZq3Y0V2N7nUqq3VuLrdl3e8PFEmwbc7Dc8kvqcYwun fknroA77Oa/wAFpRHYXYr66Fp6+mnd1dLIJxa7Sw8PNXftHbnIOQ1/NDVDJkgC5NgOJR2DYjJSVTeqLnNdpl+qSefgl3VtBBtcjidURS AuqY7faB8kroKNRTsErQ9gIadr8P1RsbGs2GvNCYbf2UHgXvIH +4/qfVSq8RgpAQSXyfYb8+SOzAc3bgltbjcFPdkA66Qcj2R68fRJq 7EairNnuyx8I26D15oK5W1H0AmrraisdmqJC62zRo0eQQ9181p cpdU5aA0pUMyk4qsqAE86kH3VBK8zEJDCCoFeNdcL1xsgKK3Mu qiCOauLgomxTTCil2osiKXEpqYBr/2sf2SdR5FUObyQ8rg0dogeZstJ2DQ9lfBiFK9sTr3scp3FjcLF dJp4sEjfU1PdJ7AGheeAH96K+vxilwqEVNRUiLtZY8mrnO5ADc rBdPsddjXs4e4iWMkmMtLbaaEg8d9VpRtiuhLi+O1uJSEzylsV 9ImHsgfNKg47DgfeqnlzO042vxdopRPa+xdYi+4O6ukZHOEmtb URSYfm67MMoG2nPmukUskkkDH1EfVTZf2jOTv6LJdB8UoKSKaO uawlozxucBckcAukYYaHGQQ1/wC0p8ufqiDdjhdpUMkpaqrgvGEdN2KmMMjg1jS5x2ATSjoxFfO 4B50c4fUHIeKbR0IaLU8IjbtcnU+v9+aKioY22zHMfKymYbF00 8r4+qpWmKMCwDdSQlj4iHEWNwfVaxkTGaNaAPAId9LC6V5cCTu eS0mZMy2nc7YE+iKiwyV1rssPHRManE8ModJaiFjvsMOZ3uCUV PS2Fl20tK+Q8HSuyj3C/wAlrlgMo8LjZ9I+55NRApIIxYwg/iJWPqekeIzaMlbAOUQsffulkk75HZpHue47ue4uP5p6WB0JwIU CUQRdQdGCpDKCVFWOjVeUgoGWNCjKbKTVXLeyQFJeb7r7OqydV G6B0XF1gTp5k7LkvSfH63GsSlhpZMlNG4thja/L1ljbN433ty8V0yrwyoxmnqKOB+VmT9o7XtE7M9db8gU16IdBq PCcQkxSWmY2Yi0MTg1xgHGzhxKrjRmSo55hv/S7EsQooql87oiQHBpbY68DyWexroli2G4jPDJBlhY3PJVySDqg NyS7f0AX6cFhx/NeSxxzRmOZjXscLFrm3B9CugwcC/6cUrh0gOG1WHxzOkjD2SSxd1pFwbOta+uh10XVazoZglVTTNfg WHvnfG4NmlpYyWuI0Kcx4Lh8FSZ6Wjgp5HPa+R0UQaXlu17JkU mgOE03Q7/D5q1tHWujdURPgeySPWIHexHHl6Fbro/HSwRmOmoWUuUAZW5cpHhbdafGcFhxFudoDKho7L/teBWVqH+wWbK0iUPyW4grhy64S56O3HpyRpdjwKY4lZfpDi+J0 OHMqqDqeqDssz3R5ntvsRra3osLX4niFe69bVTStOzZH2YP9os PyWd1GV+NJ/Tp1d0jwehdknrmGQadXCDK7/jt6rM430jp8WoqgU0U8PUZTd7hd4LrHQbDb3rFOtkbd4sODRYJ hg0InqxSkFjapjocxOxcNPzARHI2yj/Gio2fdfc3PwXhlQQkBjBFw9otI08D/d1F0hAuQbLt7RxPhhrpkO+qsdChnSnZV5lkaO0rxer5RAid9lF zQprw7oGV5QFFwBXsr2Rsc+Q5Wt3J2CU1GIPmOWHsM58T/RZk0jUYuTCZzHGe04A8uKF63MeyPeqmhTG2qi8j+F1iX0OpK+e kiyQtj1cXOJHeJRL8fxF0ZY2SOIHjHHqPfdKgQvJHgNS3Zrpm9 uPhKsqqqRjBNWzkN27drr6mrauMjq6uoFtPpXFIa+tf7bHADpl LkzpnXARrl6PRHwexYtinCtf6safkr2Y7irDYvjePvR/0slsJd4WRkYFrJrJNfQ2oeDWn6QVBt11Ow88riEn6REYhidPUx RSNZHGQ69tXE/IfFEhgOuim219Vp5ZSVMFijGVoBkibLhFZG69jC74LlwAeA5rH vfz4BdcmhvDKxm0jHNIPiFyuuo6igk9nrs4lYBaw0PiCdwpF4s qsQ0jM1vlv+S9ppRBKyePO+SJ7XjgdDf5L4NdoREMpG7tj77Be XOodK3xa39NE7o01Z70nhFJj1a1otFJJ1sZ+68B4/mI9ErYQXXDW5uYGqc9Kg2bCsNq23c72PqnHjeF1vza4e5Iuj5b LK+XO7M3TLwIK7oStHmZY0wwQyEdwjzUSx4OwTSUFw3JQrmaob MI7CvF6vligI2VNRUMponSyGzRtzJ8Fc94a0ucQABck8FkMSxE 1tTdukTNGDn4rMmkjUI6nRbVVslZLmf2WDusB2/VfMQjDqr2ON7WXM3b5OyMUlwFNK9uqwdF7mSNFuYW0Vcp7F18C ozkdWQN0qCzOvd1mNv8AuRtHqSVoqNtgFmKZ+bFKpx3DwPcAtJ SP0C00A2jRDXAblCROuFe3bVIYWxwIOqlcqhhVmdMYTHqLFB4t hMFfAWSg7dlw3YeYVjZgCrvaBbdNIRyzFcPfhdYYagved2yDQO HmUJqXEshP4nX+Oy6njODQ4tROha4NkaM0T/sn+nNcsqoXU88kNSXNkjOV7bXsR5pNUUjKwiW1TgZa8hxgqLac GyNt8Qsx0cd1dZIx7wyzHb8SL6eei1eEsZUU2JUwa8l1L1rQHa kxnNy81nqWii/xONs1RHCyWS5lawnK253HG2my6sJxZ+HQ8c+wuEM99zsiHtYHl rJRKLDtBpGttdDruoOZqtnOdbuol1l8VU9wCQCfpRiHUUraeN3 am73g0LMwvF1LGao1WITPJFgcjfADRDRmyhkds68SpDGJ10Q1y  XxPsiWv8VIsFh69zqgOHNfOdbbVAF4lJNjsvJX3YVTcqMrrMKB CCleDiFWf/cfgFoqWXULK0hPt1Xr++PwCe07yLJyQLofxTIqOS6TRSHmjIpD ZIBnmuFNr9EA2QqwP8UjQXmXjnXCG61fdZ4oEMaecsygG2qz3T 7CRNC3GKRjc7SGVIIGo2DteWx9OSZMlsimmOqppqSos6KdhjcD xBFltO1QvtmB6LOJx+ijllaI5i6JwDr95pGw03so4hh8MeCPeT GyphqXAxNADvow4C5PMEeaTzTVNFWmGKKKGWCYs61zi5wcHWvw 1BCCqKzEZJZBJWOaQ45urGXMb6knirY5aVRLNjc5cDGoqWQzON JFUVEZtlLmGIjzzAfNBS4hVZv8ASQ/dMhefXRAGAyPBlkkeebnFSbTRi9gPcnuJGf12zujnoOtn6qmmk v3Y3Eedla96WYy8jDam32LLZzmLL7m6sY5CtJurmlc8uztj0Fs fqrw5BsKuY7msGwxjtFO9kMx4CtEg5oAsDjz05KMruyVAyAcUP UzBrTrw4IoQihl6vFKpl935v79yewP7IKx09UG4m6UGwOh96f0 VWCwa6Kk4OkZjIfwy80ZHKOaTxTNOxRTJRzUqKUNmyBemYDRLm za7r3rSeKQB/XBeiZACTxUusPNAg4TXKJhk1Slr9bq9lRbRNAZfpPBUHHqs0zX kSZXnINiWi+3jdAf4Di1TNK+KikyvcXAvIbqfNayrxqkwureKl 8uaRjXBrGF19wgpem+HtYTFDUvN+7lDSfeQrRhwRnnadIVRdD8 VeQXGlj/FISfyCKb0JqrdquhB8I3H5og9NaTqHO6tzZB3WFua/qLpZL07lzdinFvK/wAwqKH8JPPP037pEPUBs0T4nbPaW+9RL7oapqWwR5nH8I5laJU 2Y6UGGokiedWOIvzspsfogK2V/tDjL2XOJN+BX0b6sAFsJc3mCotW7OyHCpjMS20U/aGpb7RJ9enlHkwn4KDpS49mGf0iclpNahoapo46Kt2Ixt4pcYq uTu0sxH3tFW/D8ReOyxkf/Io0IWoMnxljASdB4pDiWPyzMdHSgi/1ir34HUuN5nud5hTZhAj+oSfJUioInJyZnWVMjBlkZmHG+6Ojx mVs7ntp2Rxk3EbCbN8rpm/Cs+8RCofgkn1AfKyq5xZLTJdMLo8dieQ05mu5OTaHEmuAIKzRw Wq4Rk+isjo8Qg7scluRF1J44vorGcl2ayOuB4ohlUDxWUilq2n t00g8QCi4qqUfu5B6KbxlVM0zZb7FWCQfaWdbWyAC7HFXMqqh/chdbnewWdA9SHonAUTVgOAGpKR1VTPHA1/XRXLgMoN9Oavwt5lkDgTK+42296FEL8K+kNDWzVwe1zMjo2ubc 2sLbed7rHzVEYkfcPHaOgANtV1XEMJqK/D+siLeuh1DBpmHEDxXN3YHI+Rx6zQuJFm/qujG/hy5I07YB7ZCBbJIfGwUDVRnZjveE2Z0Xlk1Msn8AV7OijrfSS/whWojwdB9sgP71n8SWYnL101mm7WjRLnbeqvh7hXI5to6owViv EIRI0hzbpK/F6mhd7PEGFrALFw1Wjq9isbif+fk8h8FTElJ0zOWTirQxj6S1O xhYSATobK0dK5hvTi3hIkUP0p/A/8AlKpOyttQ8JLLP00w6YEb0rv4wpjpiP8AxpP4gslxUgjYgG/I1w6XNP8Apnn1Ck3pQHbUj/O4WTCJhT2IC35mpZjksndpAPN9vkjIp6yYgNp49fv/AKJFR95q1FB32rSwwB5pFsOH4nMBlELL+Z+SJHR7E3WLqqEeUR PzT2g7jU6p+6PJUWHH4Teafph5OjdZl1rL+UVvmldZg1TFqah5 H4Auk1PdWdxTulPah4Ldn6c/qYJY73nlPrb4IWphIbG1znEljTq4ngE3xLdyBrPpI/8A5s/lCWlA5MX0UTBVkZRbLcabaraYOG9kBo4LHUv+aH4D8QthgvD0X Hm7OvC+LNnQC8Thwss7iMEUFS7sAEm+y0dB9EUg6Rf5oeSknRS auPJKlkZl1a1WOkbfQgICl7pVjt1tzZy0j//Z[/IMG]

----------


## Hazard



----------


## Hazard



----------


## Hazard



----------


## Hazard



----------


## Hazard



----------


## Hazard



----------


## Hazard



----------


## Black

> Ok tonight..


I thought the legs in this pic were of the photographers at first. Man I'm a dork.

----------


## Hazard



----------


## Black

> You guys that get it are lucky! Wife let me try a couple times, but then she cried.


I don't get it anymore from my wife. I did earlier in the relationship, but then she claimed I did some damage.

----------


## Hazard

> I don't get it anymore from my wife. I did earlier in the relationship, but then she claimed I did some damage.


Gettin it and then takin it away does its own damage

----------


## Black

> Gettin it and then takin it away does its own damage


Exactly!

----------


## DCI

What up all?

----------


## Bedford

> 


Damn that clam -

----------


## probuild42

That clam looks hungry!

----------


## probuild42



----------


## lovbyts

> I don't get it anymore from my wife. I did earlier in the relationship, but then she claimed I did some damage.





> Gettin it and then takin it away does its own damage


That it does. I told mine straight up if I'm not getting it from her, if she is denying me for non medical reasons, just denying then I'm getting it somewhere else.

----------


## DrewZ

> That it does. I told mine straight up if I'm not getting it from her, if she is denying me for non medical reasons, just denying then I'm getting it somewhere else.


What was the out come with this ultimatum?

----------


## Black

> What was the out come with this ultimatum?


I'm curious as well. If it worked, I might try it.

----------


## jasc

Wow.. the refs definitely fukked the 49ers. Glad I'm not a 9er's fan, I'd need a new tv

----------


## lovbyts

> Wow.. the refs definitely fukked the 49ers. Glad I'm not a 9er's fan, I'd need a new tv


LOL, I didnt see the whole thing because Ive seen it go WAY over the top against the Seahawks like the last time we were in the Superbowl, talk about a travesty.

----------


## Hazard

Alright so I'm pissed.....

My company says "take the 10 hour course and you can get a raise and work on bounties" 

I take the 10hr course that cost $425 and my supervisor says "now we need you to pass the background check, get finger prints, pay for the exam, take it, and if you pass - pay for the lisence. 

What the fvck! I was mislead lol

----------


## Igifuno

> Alright so I'm pissed..... My company says "take the 10 hour course and you can get a raise and work on bounties" I take the 10hr course that cost $425 and my supervisor says "now we need you to pass the background check, get finger prints, pay for the exam, take it, and if you pass - pay for the lisence. What the fvck! I was mislead lol


What the fvck? So how much for the background ck, exam and license? How soon can you do all this? They're obviously not being too thorough.

----------


## jasc

Mornin clam crushers

Stay classy DIHOW

----------


## jasc

Damnit Igi, just saw you posted "stay classy" in another thread, minutes before me. Great minds think alike

----------


## Igifuno

Indeed! Whats going on today, brother jasc? Working or off for the holiday?

----------


## RaginCajun

morning hatchet wound lickers!

should be a good superbowl, best offense vs best defense!

i am ready to go home already!

141 guests, sign the f up already!

----------


## jasc

> Indeed! Whats going on today, brother jasc? Working or off for the holiday?


What's goin on my friend? Sitting at work killing time at the moment. We're open but most of our customer base isn't. How about you? You lucky enough to have the day off?

----------


## jasc

> morning hatchet wound lickers!
> 
> should be a good superbowl, best offense vs best defense!
> 
> i am ready to go home already!
> 
> 141 guests, sign the f up already!


Mornin RC!

Agreed, I think it'll be the best possible matchup. I wonder how big of a factor the weather will be.

----------


## Lunk1

> Alright so I'm pissed.....
> 
> My company says "take the 10 hour course and you can get a raise and work on bounties" 
> 
> I take the 10hr course that cost $425 and my supervisor says "now we need you to pass the background check, get finger prints, pay for the exam, take it, and if you pass - pay for the lisence. 
> 
> What the fvck! I was mislead lol


How many ppl do they run through this process? Do the "hunters" get paid a salary or just commission? I'm guessing the license prices is another way the company generates revenue. Either that or the turn over is so high that they refuse to invest $ in new hires since they are likely to quit in short time.

----------


## Bedford

'Ello gents , Jasc , Igi, Haz ,RC ,Lunk ! 

Where has Al been ? & this Dukkit guy I heard was pretty boss too . Come on out guys ..... Titties -

----------


## Bedford



----------


## bikeral



----------


## Bedford

Finally found some up your ally Marcus

----------


## bikeral



----------


## marcus300



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## marcus300



----------


## bikeral



----------


## marcus300



----------


## marcus300



----------


## bikeral



----------


## Bedford



----------


## marcus300



----------


## bikeral



----------


## marcus300



----------


## bikeral



----------


## marcus300



----------


## marcus300



----------


## RaginCajun

> Happy ALsDay


roads are closed here because of ice.

no work for me for now.

the idiots are piling up on the roads! it is hilarious watching them on the news!

----------


## marcus300



----------


## RaginCajun

123 guests, stop fappin!

----------


## marcus300



----------


## Bedford



----------


## Igifuno

Marcus, bike and bed goin' at it!! Damn I want to get in on this.. Stupid work!! 

Outstanding efforts gentlemen!!! Just outstanding I applaud you all!

----------


## Igifuno

You filthy dirty slutwhores.

----------


## Bedford



----------


## marcus300



----------


## Bedford



----------


## Bedford



----------


## jasc

Holy hell! Who is this Marcus300? A new recruit? Hell of a run big guy

Nice work Bed & Al

Soo many pics it crashed my app twice scrolling through em. Bahaha

----------


## marcus300

> Holy hell! Who is this Marcus300? A new recruit? Hell of a run big guy
> 
> Nice work Bed & Al
> 
> Soo many pics it crashed my app twice scrolling through em. Bahaha



Ive got a serious pump on but its not in my arms anymore

----------


## Bedford



----------


## jasc

> roads are closed here because of ice.
> 
> no work for me for now.
> 
> the idiots are piling up on the roads! it is hilarious watching them on the news!


3 day weekend! Ya lucky bastid

Nothing too eventful this weekend. Going out to a few bars tonight with friends and hopefully being lazy the rest of the weekend.

You?

----------


## jasc

> Ive got a serious pump on but its not in my arms anymore


Bahahahaha

A little more info than we needed to know

----------


## Bedford

I cant keep up ,Macus is too massive

----------


## bikeral

> Ive got a serious pump on but its not in my arms anymore


Someone up their TRT dose?

----------


## Sgt. Hartman



----------


## Bedford

Would ya look at that fur coat !

----------


## Sgt. Hartman



----------


## Bedford

I love my office -

----------


## Igifuno

> Happy B-Day IGI


Thank you brother Al, happy ALS day you as well!

----------


## Bedford



----------


## RaginCajun

> Nice, more anticipation time... Did you think of anything new and freaky you guys could do yet? I think you should eat her pvssy with an ice cube LOL


yep, i sure did!

still looking for other things to do, gonna be a looooooooong night!

----------


## Bedford

Dang shes got some big beautiful eyes -

----------


## Bedford



----------


## Bedford



----------


## Bedford



----------


## Bedford

I like a chick in glasses -

----------


## Bedford



----------


## Bedford

Off to actually do some work -

----------


## Igifuno

Way to go out with a bang bed!

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

'mornin everybody. Did my first pin in 20years last night. Feelin' motivated. Tryin to jump up to 3,000 clean calories ain't easy.

----------


## Igifuno

> 'mornin everybody. Did my first pin in 20years last night. Feelin' motivated. Tryin to jump up to 3,000 clean calories ain't easy.


Morning Tase, welcome back...  :Smilie:

----------


## redhawk01

soggy cooter tongue punchers

WTF? That's a new one. Lol

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

> Morning Tase, welcome back...


Thanks and Happy Birthday again, Igi. It feels motivating to be "back in the saddle".

----------


## bikeral

> 'mornin everybody. Did my first pin in 20years last night. Feelin' motivated. Tryin to jump up to 3,000 clean calories ain't easy.


Morning. Kill it in the gym.

----------


## RaginCajun

I need a nap.

Maybe some boobies to lay my face in

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

> Morning. Kill it in the gym.


Did legs and back this morning. Knowing I'm juicing has always been motivating well before the gear actually starts working. I went extra deep on squats and even threw in an extra set.

----------


## RaginCajun

well whores, it is almost carb loading time!

smoothie is soooooo gonna get it tomorrow night! 

94 guests, lick my sweaty taint!

----------


## trikydik

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/ncaab-...00--ncaab.html

----------


## Igifuno

> soggy cooter tongue punchers WTF? That's a new one. Lol


Ha!!

----------


## Igifuno

> Thanks and Happy Birthday again, Igi. It feels motivating to be "back in the saddle".


Thx bro. Looking forward to hearing progress reports!

----------


## Igifuno

> I need a nap. Maybe some boobies to lay my face in


Boobie pillows. Sounds marketable.  :Smilie:

----------


## trikydik

> About the size of 1 of my wife's butt cheeks


Daas - Trust me... you wouldn't like it!

----------


## DrewZ

Evening! just finished killing shoulders and calves, and finished up with 20m light cardio.




> I need a nap.
> 
> Maybe some boobies to lay my face in


^^^ This sounds excellent right about now.

----------


## Igifuno

Sup trik,drew? Just killed shoulders myself. 30 mins cardio here. First time I've done 30 mins straight in weeks. Coming off tren has it's advantages. Lol.

----------


## redhawk01



----------


## redhawk01



----------


## redhawk01



----------


## DAAS

> Daas - Trust me... you wouldn't like it!


I know I wouldn't haha.

----------


## DrewZ

> Sup trik,drew? Just killed shoulders myself. 30 mins cardio here. First time I've done 30 mins straight in weeks. Coming off tren has it's advantages. Lol.


Hey Igi,
Just about to head back out for cardio #2!
Hopefully it's a repeat of last night... Fine young thang in Lycra booty shorts doing her thing on the elliptical in front of me. Got me some extra cardio in!

I don't follow with the Tren comment, can't do cardio while on Tren?

----------


## Igifuno

> Hey Igi, Just about to head back out for cardio #2! Hopefully it's a repeat of last night... Fine young thang in Lycra booty shorts doing her thing on the elliptical in front of me. Got me some extra cardio in! I don't follow with the Tren comment, can't do cardio while on Tren?


Yeah I had zero stamina running tren this time. Past runs were ok, this was exhausting... Not a lot of fun except for the strength. Sucked from an endurance standpoint.

----------


## DrewZ

No pretty little ladies in there tonight.




> Yeah I had zero stamina running tren this time. Past runs were ok, this was exhausting... Not a lot of fun except for the strength. Sucked from an endurance standpoint.


Ahhhh ok, gotcha!

----------


## trikydik

the yoga pants always make cardio... I won't say fun, but at least more enjoyable...

----------


## kronik420

sup hoes

----------


## kronik420

Happy Bday Igi for yesterday

getting old lol..

----------


## kronik420

off to work

grr

----------


## Hazard

> off to work
> 
> grr


Same here soon

----------


## trikydik

> 


So, so, so many jokes to be made about this photo.... so many people I can truly piss off!
Hmmm.... is it worth looking like an ass?????

----------


## trikydik

Met this girl last night... Got a date next weekend... I want to have huge muscles... I am thinking about 500 mg of test per day and on Thursday shooting it into my junk and making that muscle grow huge and strong... Think I'll be ok???

----------


## Bedford

Uhg , I have been having really bad sleep issues too. My shoulders & arms have been killing me .

Has anyone else ever felt like their arms are growing out of their skin , Like they are just tight as hell always?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Uhg , I have been having really bad sleep issues too. My shoulders & arms have been killing me .
> 
> Has anyone else ever felt like their arms are growing out of their skin , Like they are just tight as hell always?


yup, i feel like my arms are always tight.

i know i sleep crazy on my shoulders/arms so def feel what you are feeling

----------


## trikydik

> i think i am going to get smoothie like this for valentine's day!


I want one too!

----------


## trikydik

> Uhg , I have been having really bad sleep issues too. My shoulders & arms have been killing me .
> 
> Has anyone else ever felt like their arms are growing out of their skin , Like they are just tight as hell always?



Mine fall asleep if I lay on them...

----------


## Igifuno



----------


## Igifuno



----------


## Igifuno

To tired to post ass.. so disappointed in myself.

----------


## Fllifter

One time chuck Norris threw an grenade, it killed 20 people. THEN it exploded

----------


## RaginCajun

Morning corn hole pluggers!

Work had me swamped!

Dukky, hope everything is all good with ya

----------


## Igifuno

Mornin' taint ticklers! 

I'm buried too man.. Up to my damn eyes in work and snow. 

Have a good one RC. Kick ass

----------


## Bedford

Humina humina humina -

----------


## bikeral

Morning all.

Another beautiful day in the paradise of NYC.

----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## Dukkit

Have no fear...

DUKKIT is here.

----------


## bikeral



----------


## Dukkit

12 inches of snow already. 

Now its raining. 

Which will freeze tonight. 

I quite.

----------


## bikeral

> Have no fear...
> 
> DUKKIT is here.


Fvck yea!!!!

Whats up bud?

----------


## bikeral

Last winter in NY

Moving to Australia

----------


## Dukkit

Biker is doing great work as always.

----------


## bikeral



----------


## Bedford

Happy Al's Day I'm ready to GTFO !

----------


## Bedford



----------


## Bedford



----------


## Bedford



----------


## Bedford



----------


## Bedford



----------


## bikeral

> Happy Al's Day I'm ready to GTFO !


Fvck yea buddy. Time for the weekend.

----------


## Bedford



----------


## Bedford



----------


## Bedford



----------


## Bedford



----------


## Bedford



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral

> 


I'm in love again.

----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## Bedford



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral

Have a good weekend all.

One last hot tattooed babe before I go.

----------


## bikeral



----------


## Bedford

We love us some Bonnie Rotten

----------


## RaginCajun

I'm so ready to carb load!

Fukkin worked 24 hours the past two days, and still have to go meet up with a guy tomorrow to discuss somethings before I go camping!

Tattooed betches better watch out this evening, I may have to go pounce on one

----------


## Igifuno

Al you're filthy.. 

RC you're dirty...

Bedford you're a disgusting shameless whorebag. 

Have a good weekend sluts.

----------


## trikydik

> 


Hope she doesn't ever need a job!

----------


## trikydik

> We love us some Bonnie Rotten


u sure that is Bonnie Rotten? Bonnie is covered in tattoos... and I mean covered

----------


## trikydik

Too freaking funny

http://landing.newsinc.com/shared/vi...e&VID=25641035

----------


## RaginCajun

> Al you're filthy.. RC you're dirty... Bedford you're a disgusting shameless whorebag. Have a good weekend sluts.


You damn skippy!!!

Thanks, same to you bud!

----------


## DrewZ

> Too freaking funny
> 
> http://landing.newsinc.com/shared/vi...e&VID=25641035


hahaha, awesome.

----------


## Hazard

> We love us some Bonnie Rotten


God damn she'd get it

----------


## Hazard



----------


## bikeral

100000 posts

I win

----------


## Bedford

Austinite owes you a BMW

----------


## bikeral

> Austinite owes you a BMW


Thats cool. I'll sell it and buy hookers and whiskey.

----------


## redhawk01



----------


## redhawk01



----------


## redhawk01



----------


## redhawk01



----------


## trikydik

Someone is getting anal very soon!




>

----------


## redhawk01



----------


## redhawk01



----------


## redhawk01



----------


## redhawk01



----------


## redhawk01



----------


## redhawk01



----------


## trikydik



----------


## trikydik

Their asses may not be the prettiest, but I bet you complement them anyway!

----------


## trikydik



----------


## trikydik



----------


## trikydik



----------


## trikydik



----------


## redhawk01

> Their asses may not be the prettiest, but I bet you complement them anyway!


But they have guns.

----------


## redhawk01

Didn't work the big pic way

----------


## redhawk01



----------


## redhawk01



----------


## Dpyle

And then there's this side to home improvement.

----------


## Hazard

> And then there's this side to home improvement.


Lmfao ouch

----------


## redhawk01



----------


## redhawk01



----------


## redhawk01



----------


## kronik420

drive by..

----------


## kronik420

been hitting the gym hard lately, beast mode on

----------


## Euroholic



----------


## Euroholic



----------


## redhawk01



----------


## redhawk01



----------


## redhawk01



----------


## RaginCajun

> And then there's this side to home improvement.


Damn!

Shoot a nail thru your arm?

----------


## Dpyle

> Damn!
> 
> Shoot a nail thru your arm?


That would have probably been cleaner. The drill slipped before the threads on the screw started, so the Phillips head bit took a plunge.

----------


## RaginCajun

> That would have probably been cleaner. The drill slipped before the threads on the screw started, so the Phillips head bit took a plunge.


Ouch!

----------


## Dpyle

> Ouch!


I was just glad it didn't mess with my workout today

----------


## RaginCajun

> Just pumped 2 pho's


 Pics or it didn't happen

Unless you call your hands pho's

----------


## Bedford



----------


## Bedford



----------


## Bedford



----------


## Bedford



----------


## Bedford



----------


## Bedford



----------


## Bedford



----------


## Bedford



----------


## trikydik

^ she looks very angry

----------


## RaginCajun

Bedford, you rock!

----------


## Dukkit

Drive by whoring. 


Vrooooooom

----------


## Euroholic

> Pics or it didn't happen
> 
> Unless you call your hands pho's


Im going back bext week. Love the chili  :Smilie:

----------


## Dukkit

Dukkit is alive and well. 

If anyone cares.

----------


## Dukkit

This whore house needs a good cleaning...


Ill have to talk to Admin. 



ADMIN!!!!

----------


## kronik420

> Dukkit is alive and well.
> 
> If anyone cares.


Who's basement were you locked down in?

----------


## Cuz

Hi kids

----------


## kronik420

Every day im hustling

----------


## kronik420

The zombies are coming

----------


## Bedford

They are already here ...

----------


## RaginCajun

> this whore house needs a good cleaning...
> 
> 
> Ill have to talk to admin. 
> 
> 
> 
> Admin!!!!


reported!

----------


## Bedford

More redheads today-

----------


## Bedford



----------


## Bedford



----------


## Bedford



----------


## Bedford



----------


## Bedford



----------


## Bedford

Faye Regan is so damn hot .

----------


## Bedford



----------


## Bedford



----------


## Bedford



----------


## Bedford



----------


## Bedford



----------


## Bedford



----------


## Bedford



----------


## Bedford



----------


## RaginCajun

> More redheads today-


Go Bedford Go!!!

----------


## trikydik

> Faye Regan is so damn hot .


Quite good in bed too!

----------


## RaginCajun

Good morning you magnificent SOBs!

Finally alsday!

Ready to get this work day over

----------


## Bedford

Happy Alsday Fvckers !

Still in love with Redheads

----------


## RaginCajun

Smoothie is begging for it. Guess I will have her over tomorrow night.

----------


## Dpyle

> Smoothie is begging for it. Guess I will have her over tomorrow night.


Wish I had a little hottie to have over from time to time, but I think the wife would frown upon that idea. That or she would go for it so I would leave her alone!

----------


## trikydik

Manu Junke is not bad.. when I get divorced, I could do worse!

----------


## trikydik

> Wish I had a little hottie to have over from time to time, but I think the wife would frown upon that idea. That or she would go for it so I would leave her alone!


I got a little hottie... wife would go ape shit if I did anything.... think Lorena Bobbitt

----------


## RaginCajun

i would not mind a wife. that is why i figure i would just order one. try to pic one out that fits my needs. kind of like grocery shopping, or makin groceries!

----------


## Bedford

I dunno guys , I am in the process of getting a divorce. I don't think I'll ever get remarried.

----------


## bikeral

> i would not mind a wife. that is why i figure i would just order one. try to pic one out that fits my needs. kind of like grocery shopping, or makin groceries!


The most important part of ordering a wife is the measurement from the floor to their anus.

Your welcome.

----------


## bikeral

> I dunno guys , I am in the process of getting a divorce. I don't think I'll ever get remarried.


2 down for me. Wish they made disposable wives or at least 5 year terms with renewable contracts. Its so easy to get married and so expensive to get divorced.

But the reason divorce is so expensive is because its worth it.

----------


## Hazard

> I dunno guys , I am in the process of getting a divorce. I don't think I'll ever get remarried.


I said that too man..... I was pretty adamant about it too. I met a spanish girl that's all about family..... She treats my daughter like her own..... She cooks and cleans..... Always have a meal waiting after work..... She wakes up and cooks me breakfast before work.....

She also accepts my lifestyle and I can't ask for anything more.

----------


## trikydik

> I said that too man..... I was pretty adamant about it too. I met a spanish girl that's all about family..... She treats my daughter like her own..... She cooks and cleans..... Always have a meal waiting after work..... She wakes up and cooks me breakfast before work.....
> 
> *She also accepts my lifestyle and I can't ask for anything more.*


Are you gay? It's ok if you are... we won't think any less of you!

----------


## Hazard

Nope..... But I do like bodybuilding a little :-)

----------


## DrewZ

What up fappers?

Welcome to AZ Igi!

Back tightened up today doing my warm-up/feeler set of deadlifts with really light weight. :/

Worst pain ever, hope I'm not laid up too long!

Ibuprof and Ice ain't doing anything, any suggestions?

----------


## bikeral



----------


## RaginCajun

sup you monkey maulers! hope the back gets better drewZ. biker, stay dirty!

----------


## Bedford

> I said that too man..... I was pretty adamant about it too. I met a spanish girl that's all about family..... She treats my daughter like her own..... She cooks and cleans..... Always have a meal waiting after work..... She wakes up and cooks me breakfast before work.....
> 
> She also accepts my lifestyle and I can't ask for anything more.



So you did get re-married ?

----------


## Hazard

> So you did get re-married ?


Not yet but ill be marrying this one for sure. Wouldn't trade her for the world. I swear I was anti-marriage too lol

----------


## RaginCajun

> Are you gay? It's ok if you are... we won't think any less of you!


DSM keeps trying to turn him gay

----------


## trikydik

Damn it! Now I am kind of in love

----------


## bikeral

Happy ALsDay 

Hope you all have a great weekend

----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## RaginCajun

> 


this one will draw in lovbyts!

----------


## RaginCajun

> 


this is one is like smoothie!

----------


## RaginCajun

happy alsday vulva divers! i am ready for the weekend. no plans

----------


## bikeral

> happy alsday vulva divers! i am ready for the weekend. no plans


Whats up pal. Have a great weekend.

----------


## bikeral



----------


## RaginCajun

> Whats up pal. Have a great weekend.


i need to find some more/different women.

----------


## Bedford



----------


## Bedford



----------


## Bedford



----------


## Bedford



----------


## Bedford



----------


## Bedford



----------


## Bedford



----------


## Bedford



----------


## Sfla80

Can't get enough

----------


## DrewZ

^^ ya, shes yummy.
I think I follow her on instagram

----------


## kronik420

5am

up and at them

----------


## Hazard

5pm..... Bout to scarf down some beef n chicken

----------


## kronik420

im thinking bacon and eggs :P

----------


## Hazard

I'm so full it's not even funny.....

----------


## kronik420

sun isn't even up yet...

----------


## kronik420

time for meal 2  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Cuz

> time for meal 2


That's some serious eating

----------


## kronik420

thinking about meal 3..

----------


## kronik420

so this one time i was at the casino and i stole chicken from the snack bar lol..

i figured they were watching the money not the chicken.. and i was right!

----------


## Cuz

Chicken thief!

----------


## austinite

*I'm on a boat. Bitches and Hoes everywhere. Glitter, also.*

----------


## bikeral



----------


## kronik420

> *I'm on a boat. Bitches and Hoes everywhere. Glitter, also.*

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## DrewZ



----------


## DrewZ



----------


## RaginCajun

^^^^she looks soooo dirty! i like!

----------


## RaginCajun

Morning labia lushers!

Come on weekend!

Heading to the beach, bikinis!

----------


## RaginCajun

happy humpday hairy beaver hammers!

----------


## trikydik

Sigh... I think these days are behind me....

----------


## trikydik

Just because I feel like some twisted humor tonight!

----------


## trikydik

she looks like she needs help (or another soul... can't really tell)

----------


## trikydik

Want - really want!

----------


## kronik420

get your b!tch ass back in the kitchen and make me some pie

----------


## DrewZ

> Just because I feel like some twisted humor tonight!


Hahaha "when fruit goes bad"

This was the wallpaper on my phone for a long time  :Smilie:

----------


## trikydik

Where were these chicks when I was a nerdy 14 year old???

----------


## kronik420

^^ not born yet...

----------


## kronik420

and then there were 9  :Frown:

----------


## bikeral

Happy midsummer eve

----------


## bikeral



----------


## bikeral



----------


## Cuz

Good stuff. Mornin whackers

----------


## austinite

Dukkit, you need to report for duty. You have 7 days from this notice.

----------


## Igifuno

> Dukkit, you need to report for duty. You have 7 days from this notice.


What's going on in these parts? Who are all these strange people, and what's that smell?

----------


## ghettoboyd

iggy you are greatly missed around here...hope all is well with you and yours brother...

----------


## trikydik

anyone hear from daas lately?

----------


## kronik420

Good morning chunky lovers

----------


## Igifuno

> iggy you are greatly missed around here...hope all is well with you and yours brother...


Thanks bro. That means a lot man. I miss you guys too.. Quite a bit.

----------


## DrewZ

18 days into first cycle and the libido is starting to pick up

I don't have a lady fellas, this is not good news...

I think my standards just dropped

----------


## Cuz

> 18 days into first cycle and the libido is starting to pick up
> 
> I don't have a lady fellas, this is not good news...
> 
> I think my standards just dropped


You will be fvcking rhinos very soon just give it time

----------


## Cuz

> Is it chocolate?


Could be

----------


## Dpyle

> 18 days into first cycle and the libido is starting to pick up
> 
> I don't have a lady fellas, this is not good news...
> 
> I think my standards just dropped


Still haven't cycled but at one point I was willing to stick it in anything that would stay still long enough. I spent a lot of years as a squirrel just trying to get a nut.

----------


## Dpyle

> Could be


Wife won't let me have that one anymore. She let me try once but it ended in tears. Maybe I should find one to abuse a little.

----------


## Hazard

> Wife won't let me have that one anymore. She let me try once but it ended in tears. Maybe I should find one to abuse a little.


You hafta fix that lol

----------


## DrewZ

Haha

----------


## DrewZ

> You hafta fix that lol


^ ^ This

----------


## Lrodriguez

okok

----------


## lovbyts

> Haha


Now if Sesame Street was like that when I was a kid I would have watched it a LOT more.

----------


## kronik420

it smells like sex in here

----------


## DrewZ

> it smells like sex in here


and candy!

----------


## Sfla80

Not my style....but figured I would post it just for HAZ. ....

----------


## Dpyle

> Not my style....but figured I would post it just for HAZ. ....
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=152472"/>


Holy shit! Granted here lately I would knock the bottom out of any thing that gave me half a chance, but I am on team Haz so I'd still bust this big ass!

----------


## Cuz

> Not my style....but figured I would post it just for HAZ. ....


Godammit better have a 12 incher for that one! Thick as fck

----------


## Dpyle

> Godammit better have a 12 incher for that one! Thick as fck


Definitely don't have that, but I've yet to miss the bottom and I've been hogging more than once.

----------


## Cuz

Ill pass

----------


## Hazard

> Holy shit! Granted here lately I would knock the bottom out of any thing that gave me half a chance, but I am on team Haz so I'd still bust this big ass!


Fvckin rite boi!

----------


## Sfla80

Lmao

----------


## Cuz

If she did anal id do her. Have to take about 20 mg of Cialis first

----------


## Hazard

It's photoshopped tho.....


Either way..... Her fart box would be split in two. 

Just to make sure she'd never forget.... I'd take:

200mg proviron 
20mg cialis
1mg melanotan II

And Molly for good measure bahaha 

I didnt say that

----------


## Cuz

Shopped no doubt but still

----------


## Sfla80

This is more like it

----------


## DrewZ

Sup fellas?
Trying to post a FB video that's set to public but wont show up - any ideas?

----------


## DrewZ



----------


## Euroholic

> 



Look at the 2nd from the lefts legs!!!!!!! 


Jesus!!!!!


I would swim threw a river of shittt and suck off the last bloke that ****ked her. Just to be put in the same room with her!!!!!!

----------


## DrewZ



----------


## DrewZ

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=889505977743471

hhahahaah, ohhh couple of proud parents right there.

----------


## RaginCajun

> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=889505977743471 hhahahaah, ohhh couple of proud parents right there.


Like!

----------


## RaginCajun

Morning hatchet wound maulers!

Happy Alsday!

Have a whorific day!

----------


## Cuz

> 


The one in the gold could be the hottest thing ive ever seen....godammit. thanks drew for posting lol

----------


## Cuz

Oh and good morning panty sniffers...

----------


## DrewZ



----------


## DrewZ



----------


## DrewZ

23 days in, have gotten 3 comments in the last two days about looking bigger and leaner.
Stoked to see what the next few weeks bring as this sh1t really starts to kick in. =)

Happy Friday whores!

----------


## Sfla80

My new obsession

----------


## Mp859

Maybe some eva andressa? I can't get pics to post.

----------


## Sfla80

Michelle lewin

----------


## Mp859

> Michelle lewin


 oh believe me I know who you posted lol. I was calling for eva andressa lol.

----------


## Sfla80

> oh believe me I know who you posted lol. I was calling for eva andressa lol.


Lmao oh ok...yeah I have no clue who these women are before I see them.

----------


## Bertuzzi

> I thought you might stop by here.
> 
> some habits are hard to break, are they not? =)


LOL... It's so true, old habits die hard.




> It's good to know we always have a home in the whore house.


My home away from home




> Berti!
> 
> Iggi!
> 
> Old fart TR!
> 
> Be whorish today!


Can't.... not that guy anymore  :Smilie: 

I actually have a lot of shit to do today, sorry.

You can hold it down

----------


## Igifuno

I'm enjoying some lots of vodka this evening. I like vokdy

----------


## Bertuzzi

> I'm enjoying *some lots* of vodka this evening. I like vokdy


It sure looks like it

----------


## Igifuno

> It sure looks like it


Nothing like a Vanduccifuno but it did the trick.  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Nothing like a Vanduccifuno but it did the trick.


Had some moonshine earlier

----------


## Hoggage_54



----------


## Bertuzzi

> Nothing like a Vanduccifuno but it did the trick.


I remember those days... not sure you have the name right but I don't remember for sure

----------


## Igifuno

> I remember those days... not sure you have the name right but I don't remember for sure


What was it, Vantuzzifuno? How the hell could we forget this?

----------


## Bertuzzi

> What was it, Vantuzzifuno? How the hell could we forget this?


I think that was close... Vanduzzifuno

I dunno

----------


## RaginCajun

mornin hatchet wound lickers!

mondays suck

punch today in the face!

----------


## zempey

Happy Monday, go get you some, whorebags.

----------


## RaginCajun

sup balloon knot tongue punchers!

i need new legs, mine are all knotted up

maybe i should look into some type of robot jet legs

----------


## Igifuno

Iiiiiiits freeeeeaaaaking coooooooold!!!

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Iiiiiiits freeeeeaaaaking coooooooold!!!


We hit around -30c or -20f yesterday here  :Smilie:

----------


## Igifuno

> We hit around -30c or -20f yesterday here


Holy shitballs - that's just insane.

----------


## Igifuno

Morning popsicle suckers!

----------


## RaginCajun

> We hit around -30c or -20f yesterday here


Holy hell berti, now that's cold!

----------


## RaginCajun

Morning labia lovers!

Morning iggi

Bert, no way I could take that kind of cold! 50f is cold to me

----------


## zempey

I got icicles on my balls, -16*C here today.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I got icicles on my balls, -16*C here today. <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=154702"/>


F that!

No way I could live up there!

Unless I was surrounded by hot Canadian women all the time

----------


## Igifuno

Just ate a 1/2 chicken.. I don't want to move and my pants hurt.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Where are her Moles, everyone has moles...LOL...got to love photochop...





>

----------


## RaginCajun

> Just ate a 1/2 chicken.. I don't want to move and my pants hurt.


Make your woman take your pants off!

Pants off dance off!

Bout to engulf two chicken boobies over here

----------


## RaginCajun

> Where are her Moles, everyone has moles...LOL...got to love photochop...


She has a mole right by her arse hole!

----------


## Igifuno

> Make your woman take your pants off! Pants off dance off! Bout to engulf two chicken boobies over here


Chicken boobs. Haha

----------


## -Ender-

-5 F. -20 to -30 with the wind.

anything below 0 isn't cold anymore. It changes to just stupid.

----------


## RaginCajun

> -5 F. -20 to -30 with the wind.
> 
> anything below 0 isn't cold anymore. It changes to just stupid.


sup ender!!!!!!!

how goes it, besides fukkin being cold?

----------


## Igifuno

http://youtu.be/2CiqDWUSO0A

----------


## Euroholic

> 



Suck me sideways!!!!!!!!

----------


## Euroholic

> Where are her Moles, everyone has moles...LOL...got to love photochop...


Id like to remove her garments to inspect  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

Morning poontang chasers!

Happy Alsday!

Stay warm out there, jump in some poontang!

----------


## -Ender-

> sup ender!!!!!!!
> 
> how goes it, besides fukkin being cold?


Hey RC!

Goes well. Can't get a free minute in edgewise. lol
How have you been? Still punishing smoothie? Or have you found a new bald playground?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Hey RC! Goes well. Can't get a free minute in edgewise. lol How have you been? Still punishing smoothie? Or have you found a new bald playground?


Glad to hear everything is going well.

Yes, still pulverizing smoothie! 

Found an Asian one for a short stint but she is a virgin so I wasn't really ready to get into that. She did give me a rub down and happy ending! Haha!

----------


## -Ender-

> Glad to hear everything is going well.
> 
> Yes, still pulverizing smoothie! 
> 
> Found an Asian one for a short stint but she is a virgin so I wasn't really ready to get into that. She did give me a rub down and happy ending! Haha!



Wise choice. That path would have been heavily laden with pitfalls.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Wise choice. That path would have been heavily laden with pitfalls.


I concur

On another note, just got all my parts in for a 6.8 SPC. Hoping to find time this weekend to build it. Looking into building my own suppressor as well. I need to file for the stamp. How about you, any new toys?

----------


## RaginCajun

Morning merkin sniffers!

Yoga pants all over the gym!

Have a powerful Sunday!

----------


## zempey

Love yoga pants.

----------


## RaginCajun

morning anal bandits!

It's humpday!!!!!!!

wish it was Alsday!

----------


## RaginCajun

All you guest whores are Reported!

----------


## Gaspaco

Whats up chickas!

----------


## NACH3

> Alright guys.... I want to move to Texas this summer.
> 
> Help me find a job. 
> 
> Please.


What kinda job U lookin for?? I got family down there in Sales/Banking(was a CEO of Bank of America), and his fam(son etc) is still in it... Just throwin out some ideas(i couldn't work at a desk though) but if I made enough $$$ I would def wouldn't think twice...

----------


## -Ender-

> Alright guys.... I want to move to Texas this summer.
> 
> Help me find a job. 
> 
> Please.



I'll pm system admin

----------


## RaginCajun

> Alright guys.... I want to move to Texas this summer.
> 
> Help me find a job. 
> 
> Please.


jobs are getting tough around here since oil is down

worried about a job myself!

there is a company that will be hiring in louisiana soon, it is called Epic Piping.

----------


## Sfla80

> jobs are getting tough around here since oil is down
> 
> worried about a job myself!
> 
> there is a company that will be hiring in louisiana soon, it is called Epic Piping.


I think my brother had friends in the oil companies. He lived in slidell for 15 years.

----------


## NACH3

> jobs are getting tough around here since oil is down
> 
> worried about a job myself!
> 
> there is a company that will be hiring in louisiana soon, it is called Epic Piping.


Also got fam in the Tug boat industry(capt. Of his own tug... That he built)... Not far from you at all... 

I used to be in the refineries(QAQC Inspector)... Worked all over country in oil field, power plants, refineries)... The Gulf, Wyoming, Colorado, East Coast...

----------


## Hoggage_54



----------


## Hoggage_54



----------


## Dukkit

> I'll pm system admin


Yes!

----------


## Dukkit

> What kinda job U lookin for?? I got family down there in Sales/Banking(was a CEO of Bank of America), and his fam(son etc) is still in it... Just throwin out some ideas(i couldn't work at a desk though) but if I made enough $$$ I would def wouldn't think twice...


I could be a suite. I look damn good in a suite.

----------


## Hazard

I'm still workin from yesterday :-/ 


Prolly won't get to go home until noon or so

----------


## Duo

> 


What a view!!!

----------


## -Ender-

> What a view!!!


I think it might be a picture of heaven. The swim up bar and gun emplacement must be just out of view of the camera.

----------


## Hazard

This is my style right here.....

----------


## NACH3

> This is my style right here.....


Lil thick... B4 I opened it it looked as if she was grabbing a/her his cock... But she'd get it, lol

----------


## -Ender-

> This is my style right here.....


Not my cup of tea, BUT... I would have to see what that looks like.

----------


## RaginCajun

Haz, i seen a chick the other night that you would have sucked a fart out of!

ass was so big, looked like two christmas hams!

Ender, about to file for a form 1, looking like i will try to build my own

----------


## -Ender-

> Haz, i seen a chick the other night that you would have sucked a fart out of!
> 
> ass was so big, looked like two christmas hams!
> 
> Ender, about to file for a form 1, looking like i will try to build my own


its super easy. Hell, pick up one of those kits that convert a maglight and it takes like 10 min.
There is a website called dhgate where you can buy the housing for about ten different styles. they sell them for "airsoft" guns. funny how the threads are the same

----------


## RaginCajun

> its super easy. Hell, pick up one of those kits that convert a maglight and it takes like 10 min.
> There is a website called dhgate where you can buy the housing for about ten different styles. they sell them for "airsoft" guns. funny how the threads are the same


looks real easy. i have been checking those out. wish i had a shop!

i will look into that website, thank you kind sir

----------


## RaginCajun

that website is basically the chinamazon.com!

----------


## -Ender-

lol. yep

----------


## RaginCajun

i am laughing at all the shit on there. typed in Times New Roman on one item was MagPul. hahaha

still do not think those 'suppressors' would hold up too well being aluminum

----------


## Dukkit

Morning

----------


## NACH3

Mornin HEAD WHOWA...

How's the jaw??

----------


## Dukkit

Oh its peachy. 1 week down. 5 to go. Lol

----------


## NACH3

> Oh its peachy. 1 week down. 5 to go. Lol


Fvk! 5 more?! Those Cvnts need a visit! LOL - like RC said... Gators... Sh*t my one Unc down off the Bayou wrestles em for fun! I'm sure it could be brought to you!!!  :Wink:

----------


## -Ender-

ello guvna

----------


## Dukkit

Ender!!

----------


## Hazard



----------


## -Ender-

^ but what the hell happens if you puke?

----------


## -Ender-

> Ender!!


Morning boo

----------


## Dukkit

> ^ but what the hell happens if you puke?


The doc gave me wire cutters in case I'm choking, puking, can't breathe, etc.

----------


## Hazard

> The doc gave me wire cutters in case I'm choking, puking, can't breathe, etc.


Lmao imagine choking and having to clip a mess of wires....

----------


## -Ender-

> Lmao imagine choking and having to clip a mess of wires....


yeah! ...and then your half healed jaw breaks apart when you pass out and hit the floor and you have to get the whole damn thing reset.

----------


## RaginCajun

morning hatchet wound lickers!

that would not be fun trying to cut wires in my own mouth in a moment of panic

do you have a pad to write shit on so people know what you are saying?

like, 'hey 67 guest whores, stop wanking it and sign up!'

----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## Dukkit

> morning hatchet wound lickers!
> 
> that would not be fun trying to cut wires in my own mouth in a moment of panic
> 
> do you have a pad to write shit on so people know what you are saying?
> 
> like, 'hey 67 guest whores, stop wanking it and sign up!'


Nah. I can talk and be understood.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Nah. I can talk and be understood.


i know the finger works well for saying FU!

hope ya heal up quick bud.

----------


## PrettyPlease?

Dukkit got nothing on my whoring ability

----------


## PrettyPlease?

Whoring, its a lonely job

----------


## PrettyPlease?

but i do like the sound of my voice

----------


## PrettyPlease?

It would only take me 6.5 days of straight whoring to reach RA's status.

----------


## PrettyPlease?

> I love prettyplease?


Thanks bruh

----------


## PrettyPlease?

lovbyts come whore with me

----------


## PrettyPlease?

Stage 5 clinger on my hands

----------


## PrettyPlease?

Abort Mission!

----------


## PrettyPlease?

My whoring was in vain. I still cannot view who liked my posts  :Frown:

----------


## zempey

Morning shitknuckles, have a great moday, fist that bitch right in the shitter.

----------


## RaginCajun

Morning slut puppies 

Aust, passing thru again, oakridge here I come!

And if there are any good HRT clinics along the interstate, let me know

----------


## austinite

Lookin out for you!

----------


## PrettyPlease?

*cough whores cough

----------


## RaginCajun

> Lookin out for you!


Listen for the horn in about 20 minutes

----------


## Alta

Pirate walks into a bar with a steering wheel on his belt buckle

Bartender asks if it bothers him

"Yaaaar, it's drivin me nuts"

----------


## PrettyPlease?

> Pirate walks into a bar with a steering wheel on his belt buckle
> 
> Bartender asks if it bothers him
> 
> "Yaaaar, it's drivin me nuts"


 :LOL:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I thought this was the post whore thread for a few pages. LoL

----------


## austinite

> I thought this was the post whore thread for a few pages. LoL


I'm stronger than you.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I'm stronger than you.


 yes and stronger smelling? What Cologne you wearing?

----------


## Hazard

> yes and stronger smelling? What Cologne you wearing?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

And they have beautiful gardens too!

----------


## austinite

Childish...

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Actually I  :Heart:  gay guys. They are so pretty, well groomed, beautiful bodies....and smell good!!!!

----------


## Hazard

> Childish...


Reported.....

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I'm stronger than you.


I will crush you!  :LOL:

----------


## Hazard

> I will crush you!


FTW! Using his own phrase (which he stole from Rock IV) against him..... Nice!

Sorry Aus.....

----------


## austinite

:Frown: 

Yall are mean.

----------


## Hazard

> Yall are mean.

----------


## austinite

:Dancing Banana:

----------


## DrewZ



----------


## PrettyPlease?



----------


## tcw

Ok....i thought this thread was about "Trim ? ? ?"

----------


## tcw

Here's some Trim for ya...!

----------


## tcw

Got this one...

----------


## zempey

Nice call tcw.

----------


## tcw

Fukk Yeah ....!

I got a rise ...LOL!



> Nice call tcw.

----------


## zempey

Fuking test/cialis/hot bitches.

----------


## tcw

[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/B***e4m.gif[/IMG]




> Fuking test/cialis/hot bitches.

----------


## RaginCajun

Tcw, that first 'trim', I'd suck her Fallopian tubes out

----------


## tcw

Yeah man...Tall Glass of Water right there...!




> Tcw, that first 'trim', I'd suck her Fallopian tubes out

----------


## Igifuno

> Didnt stop you to tap her


That's how rumors get started cal.

----------


## calgarian

> That's how rumors get started cal.


Right it got nothing to do with the fact that you told me the whole story LOL

----------


## RaginCajun

> right it got nothing to do with the fact that you told me the whole story lol



busted!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Hoggage_54

I ****ing forgot to plug in the rice cooker again... I have pork chops in the oven and they were going to be done right when the rice finished...  :0icon Pissedoff:  :0icon Pissedoff:  :Owned:

----------


## Igifuno

God dammit Hoggage!! 

Nothing worse than cold pork chops and fresh rice. Get it together man!!!

----------


## Hazard

> I ****ing forgot to plug in the rice cooker again... I have pork chops in the oven and they were going to be done right when the rice finished...


 lmfao man I woulda thrown the thing if I did that twice

----------


## Igifuno

Tie a red ribbon on the cord Hog

----------


## Hoggage_54

It's an old steamer with a manual timer so it makes the clicking noise so it's easy to forget... pork chops were still good though, I was worried they would dry out but they held up.

----------


## Hoggage_54

> Tie a red ribbon on the cord Hog


I was thinking of something similar... take a permanent marker and put P on the cover to remind me to plug it in lol...

----------


## RaginCajun

> I was thinking of something similar... take a permanent marker and put P on the cover to remind me to plug it in lol...


 Put your pocket pvssy on the cover, you know you always plug it in

----------


## Hoggage_54

> Put your pocket pvssy on the cover, you know you always plug it in


LOL... I had to google what a pocket pvssy was lolololol

----------


## Igifuno

> LOL... I had to google what a pocket pvssy was lolololol


Check out fleshlight as well. Did you order one?

----------


## RaginCajun

morning chocolate starfish tongue punchers!

i shaved my beard today, next time i see smoothie she will think she is with another man

have a powerful humpday hewas!

----------


## calgarian

> morning chocolate starfish tongue punchers!
> 
> i shaved my beard today, next time i see smoothie she will think* she is with another man*
> 
> have a powerful humpday hewas!


You are assuming that she hasnt been with someone else already never make that assumption , woman can be saying she loves you while she is under you and as soon as you leave here she goes sexting and sucking d1cks cause sucking them make her sexy.

----------


## Igifuno

Someone has trust issues. ^^^^^^^^ I'm not saying who..... ^^^^^^^^^ but someone ^^^^^^^^

----------


## Igifuno

> morning chocolate starfish tongue punchers! i shaved my beard today, next time i see smoothie she will think she is with another man have a powerful humpday hewas!


Way to keep it interesting RC. You should talk to her in a Russian accent and tell her to call you Rolph next time you give it to her. Haha

----------


## RaginCajun

> You are assuming that she hasnt been with someone else already never make that assumption , woman can be saying she loves you while she is under you and as soon as you leave here she goes sexting and sucking d1cks cause sucking them make her sexy.


she can do whatever she wants, she knows where the good stuff is!




> Way to keep it interesting RC. You should talk to her in a Russian accent and tell her to call you Rolph next time you give it to her. Haha


bahahahaha, gonna have to try that! she is a blonde!

----------


## RaginCajun

52 guest whores, suck sweaty gym taint!

----------


## calgarian

> she can do whatever she wants, she knows where the good stuff is!
> 
> 
> 
> bahahahaha, gonna have to try that! she is a blonde!


You are tapping blonde Russian????

----------


## RaginCajun

> You are tapping blonde Russian????


no a blonde smoothie that will be speaking russian!

----------


## Igifuno

Cubs played a good game and got the wild card.

----------


## Hoggage_54

> Cubs played a good game and got the wild card.


Arrieta owned the Pirates... but even if the Cubs make the World Series, they wont beat my Blue Jays.

----------


## Igifuno

> Arrieta owned the Pirates... but even if the Cubs make the World Series, they wont beat my Blue Jays.


Toronto is a better team. They had what 95 wins? I think? My Red Sox sucked this season. St. Louis will be tough to beat. 

Good luck in the post season.

----------


## Hoggage_54

> Toronto is a better team. They had what 95 wins? I think? My Red Sox sucked this season. St. Louis will be tough to beat. 
> 
> Good luck in the post season.


93 but gave away the last 4 games so could have easily been more... it's going to be wild, the buzz across the country is unreal.

----------


## calgarian

> no a blonde smoothie that will be speaking russian!


oh so you are russian???? why the hell you call her smoothie???? does she FLOWS like one WTF man.

----------


## RaginCajun

> oh so you are russian???? why the hell you call her smoothie???? does she FLOWS like one WTF man.


no, i'm cajun/coonass!

i call her smoothie because she has no nipples!

----------


## Igifuno

See, you're not the only freak in the house cal.  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

> See, you're not the only freak in the house cal.


How are you feeling today Iggy, back to norm?

----------


## RaginCajun

> 93 but gave away the last 4 games so could have easily been more... it's going to be wild, the buzz across the country is unreal.


one of my neighbors from back home plays for the blue jays. a pitcher by the name of Aaron Loup.

----------


## calgarian

> See, you're not the only freak in the house cal.


pfft been there done that , the only thing was that she was 44DDD and no nipple you can slap them squeeze them but nothing always a good place to put your load on only if she didnt had her mouth ful.

----------


## calgarian

> no, i'm cajun/coon*ass!
> *
> i call her smoothie because she has no nipples!


that you are LOL

----------


## Igifuno

> How are you feeling today Iggy, back to norm?


Yeah bro. Little congested but back in the gym the past couple days. Thanks dude.

----------


## Hoggage_54

> one of my neighbors from back home plays for the blue jays. a pitcher by the name of Aaron Loup.


Very cool... He's been really good lately so he made the playoff roster.

----------


## Igifuno

Well I had a pretty damn good day. My old company is trying to get me to come back so I'm in talks with them. I had my annual review with my current company today and it went outstanding. Got a 6% bump plus earned 100% of my 15% bonus potential, and my wife just landed her first major client for her new company she just started.

----------


## Euroholic



----------


## calgarian

> Well I had a pretty damn good day. My old company is trying to get me to come back so I'm in talks with them. I had my annual review with my current company today and it went outstanding. Got a 6% bump plus earned 100% of my 15% bonus potential, and my wife just landed her first major client for her new company she just started.


remember tell your old company atleast 25% pay raise from current company (include that bonus in your gross salary and then calculate, 3 weeks of paid holidays) otherwise tell them to eat shit. now if you go that route u sure they are not going to fire your ass again in 5 years?

----------


## Igifuno

> remember tell your old company atleast 25% pay raise from current company (include that bonus in your gross salary and then calculate, 3 weeks of paid holidays) otherwise tell them to eat shit. now if you go that route u sure they are not going to fire your ass again in 5 years?


They're gonna have to pay up, cal, you're right. I already gave 6 years to that company, my new company is incredible and I'm the Director for my whole division, and no, I have no idea what will happen with the old company on the future because it's all 3rd party sh*t. The company I'm with now is all company owned so no exit strategy. You remember how stressed I was when I didn't know what was going to happen. I ended up getting some new business and never got fired, but left on my own instead. But you just never know. 

Also, with my current company, it's privately owned and small, so thy know I work my ass off and can just say, here's 100% of your bonus, nice job. Where the national company has a formula based bonus system where it's near impossible to achieve 100% of your bonus potential. I don't know man.. They're really going to have to pay me for me to make a move. 10-15% bump isn't gonna cut it for me. You're right, they're gonna need to come big with 20-25%.

----------


## calgarian

> They're gonna have to pay up, cal, you're right. I already gave 6 years to that company, my new company is incredible and I'm the Director for my whole division, and no, I have no idea what will happen with the old company on the future because it's all 3rd party sh*t. The company I'm with now is all company owned so no exit strategy. You remember how stressed I was when I didn't know what was going to happen. I ended up getting some new business and never got fired, but left on my own instead. But you just never know. 
> 
> Also, with my current company, it's privately owned and small, so thy know I work my ass off and can just say, here's 100% of your bonus, nice job. Where the national company has a formula based bonus system where it's near impossible to achieve 100% of your bonus potential. I don't know man.. They're really going to have to pay me for me to make a move. 10-15% bump isn't gonna cut it for me. You're right, they're gonna need to come big with 20-25%.


i remember it all given the fact that they treated you like a piece of shit and you have no gurantees that you will not be in the same situation and again I am thinking out loud is it even worth switching?? if it aint broke dont fix it yeah more money BUT (and it is a big BUT) what if you end up in the same situation again as were in 2009 i think . I would look at their financial statments from the past and their project statements but again would you trade your peace of mind for 25% more?

----------


## RaginCajun

> They're gonna have to pay up, cal, you're right. I already gave 6 years to that company, my new company is incredible and I'm the Director for my whole division, and no, I have no idea what will happen with the old company on the future because it's all 3rd party sh*t. The company I'm with now is all company owned so no exit strategy. You remember how stressed I was when I didn't know what was going to happen. I ended up getting some new business and never got fired, but left on my own instead. But you just never know. 
> 
> Also, with my current company, it's privately owned and small, so thy know I work my ass off and can just say, here's 100% of your bonus, nice job. Where the national company has a formula based bonus system where it's near impossible to achieve 100% of your bonus potential. I don't know man.. They're really going to have to pay me for me to make a move. 10-15% bump isn't gonna cut it for me. You're right, they're gonna need to come big with 20-25%.



i wish i had someone willing to give me more money!

and what is a bonus?

i say ask for 30-40%, that should cover any headaches that arise on the way. no money is worth a lot of stress, so if you and your family are happy, stay happy

----------


## Igifuno

> i remember it all given the fact that they treated you like a piece of shit and you have no gurantees that you will not be in the same situation and again I am thinking out loud is it even worth switching?? if it aint broke dont fix it yeah more money BUT (and it is a big BUT) what if you end up in the same situation again as were in 2009 i think . I would look at their financial statments from the past and their project statements but again would you trade your peace of mind for 25% more?


All good points cal.. Just don't know yet. Will definitely require a lot of thought. Appreciate the insight bro.

----------


## RaginCajun

In Austin having a beer, just saw a hot chick with long arm pit hair. 

I mean a bush!

----------


## RaginCajun

> In Austin having a beer, just saw a hot chick with long arm pit hair. I mean a bush!


Snuck a pic

----------


## RaginCajun

> Snuck a pic <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=163171"/>


I'm still kind of weirded out by it

One more beer and I was going to pull on it and just ask her why?

Haven't seen a bush under a chick's arm like that since my French teacher in elementary school!

----------


## Hoggage_54

> Snuck a pic

----------


## Hoggage_54



----------


## Euroholic

> In Austin having a beer, just saw a hot chick with long arm pit hair. 
> 
> I mean a bush!


My mate use to do office removals. I was sitting in the truck with him and we drove past a smoking hot bird. I mean she was prime. And as we drove past he horned her and as she lifted her arm to wave at us she revealed she had a massive bush under there.

----------


## Euroholic

> 


SAMSONITE!!!! i was way off

----------


## Euroholic

> 


I don't get it?

----------


## RaginCajun

> I don't get it?


Because you are Australian

----------


## Euroholic

> Because you are Australian


We have kfc and grape soda would be grape softdrink. But im not to good with jokes.

----------


## RaginCajun

> We have kfc and grape soda would be grape softdrink. But im not to good with jokes.


Yeah it is more of a cultural thing

----------


## calgarian

> In Austin having a beer, just saw a hot chick with long arm pit hair. 
> 
> I mean a bush!


I would be so turned on by it and ask her does she have same coating at the floor as she have on the side wall.

----------


## calgarian

> Snuck a pic


ok I am turned on LOL. did you get lost in the jungle between her legs what is going on? at least you can see she is naturally blonde.

----------


## RaginCajun

> ok I am turned on LOL. did you get lost in the jungle between her legs what is going on? at least you can see she is naturally blonde.


 I wanted to tug on it and ask if I could see the drapes! And yes, definitely a natty blonde, haha! I'm getting trained in a hospital today, looking for a dirty nurse!

----------


## calgarian

> I wanted to tug on it and ask if I could see the drapes! And yes, definitely a natty blonde, haha! I'm getting trained in a hospital today, looking for a dirty nurse!


So you didnt tap it?

----------


## RaginCajun

> So you didnt tap it?


Nope did not tap the buckwheat in a head lock chick

----------


## calgarian

> Nope did not tap the buckwheat in a head lock chick


I would have. Any luck with dirty nurse

----------


## RaginCajun

> I would have. Any luck with dirty nurse


They were crawling all over the place! Definitely going to like my knew gig, just need to get paid!

How are things your way? Feeling more energized these days?

----------


## calgarian

> They were crawling all over the place! Definitely going to like my knew gig, just need to get paid!
> 
> How are things your way? Feeling more energized these days?


yeah some what. when I wake up I am getting a very hurting throat it hurts even to breath so I am not sure WTF is going on.

----------


## RaginCajun

> yeah some what. when I wake up I am getting a very hurting throat it hurts even to breath so I am not sure WTF is going on.


Are you snoring a lot?

Maybe sleep apnea?

Do you smoke?

----------


## calgarian

> Are you snoring a lot?
> 
> Maybe sleep apnea?
> 
> Do you smoke?


I am not going to the Apnea thing anymore. I do snore no i dont smoke.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I am not going to the Apnea thing anymore. I do snore no i dont smoke.


Snoring can do it.

Also, are your allergies bad? My throat will get sore if my allergies are bad, damn nasal drip rips it up

----------


## calgarian

i got allergies but I am not that bad.

----------


## Hazard

> yeah some what. when I wake up I am getting a very hurting throat it hurts even to breath so I am not sure WTF is going on.


That's from the head of a dick touching the back of your throat.....

----------


## calgarian

> That's from the head of a dick touching the back of your throat.....


Is that what happens to you after DSM visit you? I will stick to my fatties with 50DDD boobs thank you very much

----------


## RaginCajun

Cal, is your family safe in Canada with the wild fires in Alberta?

----------


## calgarian

> Cal, is your family safe in Canada with the wild fires in Alberta?


Oh yeah. My house is in Calgary, the fires are in red deer which is about 2 hours away. How is the area where you live? Still flood?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Oh yeah. My house is in Calgary, the fires are in red deer which is about 2 hours away. How is the area where you live? Still flood?


That's good!

All good down here, it drains pretty fast

----------


## bikeral

How goes it all. Been too long. Hope all are doing well.

----------


## RaginCajun

> How goes it all. Been too long. Hope all are doing well.


Biker Biker Biker!!!

Long time no see!

Still smells in here, huh

----------


## Hoggage_54

For Austinite

----------


## Hoggage_54

For Cajun

----------


## Hoggage_54

For Haz

----------


## Hoggage_54

For Euro

----------


## RaginCajun

> For Cajun


Thank you kind sir!

----------


## calgarian

> For Euro


Euro wont like it but i am game yum lick it before u fvck it..........

----------


## calgarian

> For Cajun


i am sorry does she has a gun????

----------


## calgarian

> That's good!
> 
> All good down here, it drains pretty fast


thats what she said after she was done swallowing the whole load

----------


## RaginCajun

For hoggage

----------


## calgarian

Good morning wankers

----------


## marcus300

> My right nut is itching......


Fuk me you got two?

----------


## marcus300

> oh did you hurt someones feelings??? oh gee.. shocker...


I always do, I make it a everyday thing now  :Smilie:

----------


## marcus300

> alot of cunts around here of late


Loads of them, I think they interbreeding

----------


## calgarian

> Loads of them, I think they interbreeding


like the program Hitler started back in the day??  :Scared:

----------


## calgarian

> I always do, I make it a everyday thing now


so stop being a cvnt and call them what you really think they are ... :LOL:

----------


## calgarian

> Fuk me you got two?


Most of the time.....want to see?

----------


## calgarian

RC smoothie says hi. She was sore cause she is used to your carrot not my big hammer  :LOL:

----------


## MuscleScience

I had a 40 plus year old slut hitting on me wanting to bang. Normally that wouldn’t phase me but I just started TRT and I almost bite here. Going to have to drop the dose me thinks.

----------


## kronik420

> I had a 40 plus year old slut hitting on me wanting to bang. Normally that wouldn’t phase me but I just started TRT and I almost bite here. Going to have to drop the dose me thinks.


i would have.... just saying..

----------


## kronik420

the more haters you have, the more winning you do.

plotted on a graph the linear equation would be y=x

----------


## calgarian

> I had a 40 plus year old slut hitting on me wanting to bang. Normally that wouldnt phase me but I just started TRT and I almost bite here. Going to have to drop the dose me thinks.


Pvssy
Should have bang her. On TRT it's allowed.

----------


## hollowedzeus

> Pvssy
> Should have bang her. On TRT it's allowed.


Similar theory to - eating junk off someone elses plate is okay because its their calories not yours :Wink:

----------


## MuscleScience

> i would have.... just saying..





> Pvssy
> Should have bang her. On TRT it's allowed.


I like to bang up. If you hit something low you have to start all over again.

----------


## kronik420

todays agenda

go skating
job interview at muffin shop  :Stick Out Tongue: 
eat
go home and do my workout
eat
sleep

----------


## kronik420

36 guests

get a life!

----------


## calgarian

> Similar theory to - eating junk off someone elses plate is okay because its their calories not yours


yeah. I am not sure why you are stating the obvious???  :Hmmmm:

----------


## calgarian

> I like to bang up. If you hit something low you have to start all over again.


yeah and???

----------


## MuscleScience

> yeah and???


I have self esteem issues.

----------


## calgarian

> I have self esteem issues.


cover the face and fvck the base?

----------


## kronik420

me: so how old are you?
girl: 17
me: awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
girl: but i turn 18 in January

the waiting game.........................

----------


## kronik420

today's agenda

get out of bed..eventually...
shower
eat
back to bed...??
don't think i'll be skating today, legs feel like ouch.

----------


## kronik420

8 years and still going strong

this thread should be stickied!

----------


## calgarian

Has it been that long? I remember when it was created.

----------


## RaginCajun

Where have you been Kronik, hanging with Euro?

----------


## kronik420

Negetive. Ive been everywhere man!

----------


## kronik420

Oh yea... im a figure skater now....lol..serious

Been skating last 3 years basically everyday....

----------


## kronik420

#Winning

----------


## kronik420

https://m.youtube.com/watch?t=45s&amp;v=ndjafgpVStc

----------


## kronik420

Eu fala Portuguese

----------


## calgarian

I have constant hard on.....and TRT injection is on this weekend.....I can only imagine what will happen then  :Smilie:

----------


## Mooseman33

starting first cycle fellas in last 8 years.

----------


## RaginCajun

i want to cycle

34 guest whores, send me your cycle

----------


## kronik420

54 guests

there multiplying

----------


## marcus300

> starting first cycle fellas in last 8 years.


Now we know what happened last time!!  :Smilie:

----------


## calgarian

> Now we know what happened last time!!


i think while he was getting married he screw the bridesmaid and she was Australian?  :Hmmmm:

----------


## Mooseman33

never again with tren . 

just a test run. throwing in some var as well i think

----------


## kronik420

haven't cycled in 5 years... maybe next year... maybe...

----------


## kronik420

14 guests

don't be a hero dot com

----------


## kronik420

theres a hole in my pocket oO

----------


## kronik420

hungry as fk..

thinking... cow..

----------


## RaginCajun

> how goes the battle?


About to go battle a car salesmen 

Looking at that one similar to yours

And Im ready to tell them to fuck off if necessary

----------


## Dukkit

> Good morning d!ck head


Holy shit... Mutha fukkin Cal!!

----------


## Dukkit

Morning slut buckets

----------


## Dukkit

Making concrete today. Got 3 government contracts going on where I am. They all need concrete. Its good to be the king.

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

I miss construction

----------


## RaginCajun

Smells in here

----------


## SocioMachiavelli

My ex went back to the ex she left for me... My heads fucked

----------


## spywizard

> My ex went back to the ex she left for me... My heads fucked


don't worry your next ex will be younger and thinner

----------


## SocioMachiavelli

She is 21 and a size six.... Fml

----------


## kronik420

9 guests

im better than you

yes, YOU

----------


## kronik420

> 9 guests
> 
> im better than you
> 
> yes, YOU


i like to quote myself

----------


## calgarian

howdy

----------


## RaginCajun

> howdy


Whore

----------


## Ernst

Done with old job, started new job. Still on reduced training pay. 

Time will tell if I made the right choice, we'll have to see how much this pay cut amounts to in real life, but I like the owner a lot.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Done with old job, started new job. Still on reduced training pay. 
> 
> Time will tell if I made the right choice, we'll have to see how much this pay cut amounts to in real life, but I like the owner a lot.


If your life gets happier, then theres your answer

----------


## kronik420

Damn, it feels good to be a gangsta

----------


## Ernst



----------


## kronik420

Youtube.com/watch?v=w3xcybdis1k

----------


## kronik420

It's easy to be great nowadays

Because most people are weak.

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

Ever sit on the toilet for so long your legs go completely numb?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Ever sit on the toilet for so long your legs go completely numb?


Yes but I try not to

Maybe you need to try a spoon

----------


## RaginCajun

Well yall, after a great 5 year run, Smoothie and I are officially over. Will miss all the dirty hot sex we use to have, Cal knows! Haha! Ill miss her, just need to find another one that was as dirty as her!

----------


## calgarian

> Well y’all, after a great 5 year run, Smoothie and I are officially over. Will miss all the dirty hot sex we use to have, Cal knows! Haha! I’ll miss her, just need to find another one that was as dirty as her!


wait what happened? I told her not to ditch u cause i am bettter lover and have bigger tool.

----------


## RaginCajun

> wait what happened? I told her not to ditch u cause i am bettter lover and have bigger tool.


Ha your little baby carrot! 

Just too much time apart and away from each other. 6 hour difference. 

Time to find some new poontang!

----------


## calgarian

> Ha your little baby carrot! 
> 
> Just too much time apart and away from each other. 6 hour difference. 
> 
> Time to find some new poontang!


Can u share her naked pictures now?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Can u share her naked pictures now?


i will have to find my old phone, they were on there

haha

----------


## Mooseman33

i like naked pictures

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

WooHoo boobies!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> WooHoo boobies!!!


Boobies with no nipples, thats why I call her Smoothie

----------


## Ernst

Life goes on.

----------


## Ernst



----------


## RaginCajun

> 


Looks like one of Austinites chicks

----------


## RaginCajun

Ender, where yat?

----------


## calgarian

> Holy shit... Mutha fukkin Cal!!


i never left u mofo....hows ur mom doing?

----------


## Ernst

The new job is not going quite as expected.

I'm not even doing the job I applied for and was hired to do. 

I may have another job in the works if he does not deliver very soon. 

Seventeen days, counting down.

----------


## RaginCajun

> The new job is not going quite as expected.
> 
> I'm not even doing the job I applied for and was hired to do. 
> 
> I may have another job in the works if he does not deliver very soon. 
> 
> Seventeen days, counting down.


Damn man that bites. 

Are you doing someone elses job?

----------


## Ernst

> Damn man that bites. 
> 
> Are you doing someone else’s job?


Not doing someone else's job per se. 

Basically he has me filling in at a job where he's shorthanded-- a different position that I did not apply for and was not hired to do. I was told I would train for this position just so I know what it entails and then I would be moved over. Well, I'm now in my second week doing this job. WTF? I am more qualified to manage this position than to fill it. 

Now something else is brewing... something totally unrelated to my current job. I have been asked through a connection to assist with a high-end, locally-based business doing a promotional event for their clientele. I have a strong feeling this is an interview of sorts for their sales team. If I play my cards well I could be turning a new page. 

Given this possibly golden opportunity in the background I have decided to keep my mouth shut for the time being. Therefore, if I am offered some position there then I will already have a ready excuse to quit this place! Kinda dumb, I know, but it's only a couple weeks and I think this would be my best option in regards to making my exit so soon after being hired without burning any bridges.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Not doing someone else's job per se. 
> 
> Basically he has me filling in at a job where he's shorthanded-- a different position that I did not apply for and was not hired to do. I was told I would train for this position just so I know what it entails and then I would be moved over. Well, I'm now in my second week doing this job. WTF? I am more qualified to manage this position than to fill it. 
> 
> Now something else is brewing... something totally unrelated to my current job. I have been asked through a connection to assist with a high-end, locally-based business doing a promotional event for their clientele. I have a strong feeling this is an interview of sorts for their sales team. If I play my cards well I could be turning a new page. 
> 
> Given this possibly golden opportunity in the background I have decided to keep my mouth shut for the time being. Therefore, if I am offered some position there then I will already have a ready excuse to quit this place! Kinda dumb, I know, but it's only a couple weeks and I think this would be my best option in regards to making my exit so soon after being hired without burning any bridges.


Ah I see. 

Cant hurt to play it out and see. Especially if it doesnt interfere with what you are doing. Go for it, ya never know 

Im looking for a second job, well, just something to do while Im not doing my regular job. Love my job, just have extra time to do other stuff since I only have a small sales budget for each month. 

Everyday Im hustling

----------


## 10nispro

My son dukkit always having fun

----------


## RaginCajun

I pissed excellence today

What did you do?

----------


## bikeral

They allow nude pics now. Been gone too long.

----------


## RuhlFreak55

Wait what? they do?

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> YOu guys have no clue how to whore....you moron couldnt finish one page in a month......go suck some dick...Morons.


Truth, not like it was back in the day.

----------


## calgarian

This forum turned pathetic. No one whores anymore in thread or with bitches. Everyone is so touchy with the girls they wish they bang. Sheesh did they stop making test? Or men have no balls ?

----------


## Booz

> This forum turned pathetic. No one whores anymore in thread or with bitches. Everyone is so touchy with the girls they wish they bang. Sheesh did they stop making test? Or men have no balls ?



Both mate!
Those were the days eh,the start of the original whore thread…..!

----------


## Mooseman33

Big Cal. it has not turned pathetic, it has evolved. Think about it, most of us guys from old days are no longer around due to life. We are all getting older and time runs out as u start adding kids, business , real life shit.

This place is still great, it just cant be someones life. Stay around old friend, im sure ur still banging like 5 chicks a week. Lets get talking about that brotha.

----------


## -Ender-

> No one knows what happened to Siggy.
> 
> I've caught up with people from this forum and other forums who knew him (he was always guarded, no one knew him irl), and he just disappeared one day. We assume the worst.





> sad.
> 
> really miss alot of the old timers on here.


Agreed. (to both statements)

----------


## spywizard

we were required to create a safe space for bros/gals/he/she/they/thems so they can talk among themselves.. that's why it has been quiet ..

----------


## Hazard

> Agreed. (to both statements)


i always had a way with timing… 

long time no see fellas. Popping in for a hello. Been up to a whole lot but haven't got the time to tel it all haha. I’ll try to log back in later today or tmrw. 

hope you’re all doin well!

~Haz~

----------


## Hazard

> Big Cal. it has not turned pathetic, it has evolved. Think about it, most of us guys from old days are no longer around due to life. We are all getting older and time runs out as u start adding kids, business , real life shit.
> 
> This place is still great, it just cant be someones life. Stay around old friend, im sure ur still banging like 5 chicks a week. Lets get talking about that brotha.


2 kids here with a flourishing career…. Life took me out of the forum game AND the bodybuilding/lifting game. 

Now that I have 80% control over my schedule it’s been a lot easier to get back into the gym. Today alone tho was 5:30a to 10:30p. Completely outa my control. I’ve been able to cut my work days down to 3-4 days a week which allows another 3-4 to train. Took almost 6 years to get to this point. Life comes at you quick lol!

I still keep in touch with Sfla and Igi…. Mostly via text. We talk almost daily. Igi been trying to get me and Sfla back on here for a minute haha but it’s hard when you aren’t even able to make time for the gym, let alone log in and give advice again. 

Anywho, It’s great seeing you on here Moose. Ender as well and especially SpyW. Now if Marcus and Kel reply…. It’ll be a true reunion haha. You guys all made this place special. Beyond the whore thread and the girls posts…. Everyone contributed to better the board and it’s members. It’s the one board that always operated with integrity and offered brutally honest advice. With exception to Cal of course…. Whom consistently posted pictures of whales and would describe the things he’d do to their fat rolls hahaha 

Until next time fellas, maybe tmrw…. 

~Haz~

----------


## Mooseman33

I am a happy man. Got to see posts from my old best buddy on here, ENDER....

then fucking HAZ stops by. on top of all this happy shit SPY chimes in.

not to mention BOOZ started it...

Fellas you all helped me so much in my young dumb years.... thank you all very much

----------


## Ernst

I don't know what compelled me to check in here today but here I am.

Welcome back, you dirty whores.

----------


## Mooseman33

fucking Ernst...

great day gentlemen. And Tiger getting ready to tee off.

----------


## -Ender-

> no one knows what happened to siggy.
> 
> I've caught up with people from this forum and other forums who knew him (he was always guarded, no one knew him irl), and he just disappeared one day. We assume the worst.





> both mate!
> Those were the days eh,the start of the original whore thread..!





> we were required to create a safe space for bros/gals/he/she/they/thems so they can talk among themselves.. That's why it has been quiet ..





> i always had a way with timing ��
> 
> long time no see fellas. Popping in for a hello. Been up to a whole lot but haven't got the time to tel it all haha. Ill try to log back in later today or tmrw. 
> 
> Hope youre all doin well!
> 
> ~haz~





> i am a happy man. Got to see posts from my old best buddy on here, ender....
> 
> Then fucking haz stops by. On top of all this happy shit spy chimes in.
> 
> Not to mention booz started it...
> 
> Fellas you all helped me so much in my young dumb years.... Thank you all very much





> i don't know what compelled me to check in here today but here i am.
> 
> Welcome back, you dirty whores.




reported

----------


## Booz

> I am a happy man. Got to see posts from my old best buddy on here, ENDER....
> 
> then fucking HAZ stops by. on top of all this happy shit SPY chimes in.
> 
> not to mention BOOZ started it...
> 
> Fellas you all helped me so much in my young dumb years.... thank you all very much


Great that your happy and in a good place Moose!!
Fuck the old days were the best on here…

----------


## Mooseman33

ur telling me, I got booted from here multiple times. lol

I was such an asshole at times. fucking tren , young and dumb.

----------


## Booz

> ur telling me, I got booted from here multiple times. lol
> 
> I was such an asshole at times. fucking tren, young and dumb.


I’m still an asshole mate!!

----------


## XnavyHMCS

> Both mate!
> Those were the days eh,the start of the original whore thread…..!


Ugh... I wish I had been here to see those days.

----------


## Igifuno

Gaddam reunion up in this camp hope all is well good to see you dirty whores 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## almostgone

> Gaddam reunion up in this camp… hope all is well good to see you dirty whores 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Igi!!! Glad to see you man!!!

----------


## Mooseman33

alot of fuckery on this site nowadays. Have to deal with it, just sucks cause some of the trolls are getting so good.

always had trolls, and always will.

----------


## Booz

Trolling cunts eh!!

----------


## Maxxx17

A thread about whores. Very interesting. I don't want to insult anyone, but I immediately had my ex-girlfriend in my head, who was fiercely proving that she was faithful. It's understandable that I wanted a serious relationship, not just to have one. And when I discovered Cheating Buster, I immediately broke up with her. Since today's world is highly dependent on technology, investigation methods are becoming more sophisticated and convenient. People communicate through cell phones and track others through them. It would almost be a sin to have access to an infinite amount of data and ignore it. When I discovered all this, I was shocked to say the least, because she had cheated on me with more than one person. That's how I felt in this picture:

----------


## Cuz



----------


## SampsonandDelilah

I’m a slave to the booty. I don’t know how else to explain it…see a perfect plumper like that and all else goes dark. Pretty sure I could be standing in a raging inferno and if some gal is in a pair of Lulu’s doing squats, I’d just burn to death staring at her rump shaker 


 :Evil2:

----------


## tarmyg

> Im a slave to the booty. I dont know how else to explain itsee a perfect plumper like that and all else goes dark. Pretty sure I could be standing in a raging inferno and if some gal is in a pair of Lulus doing squats, Id just burn to death staring at her rump shaker


Could not agree more. Its like kryptonite!!!

----------


## Cuz

> I’m a slave to the booty. I don’t know how else to explain it…see a perfect plumper like that and all else goes dark. Pretty sure I could be standing in a raging inferno and if some gal is in a pair of Lulu’s doing squats, I’d just burn to death staring at her rump shaker


Fully agree. The booty is just too powerful.

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

> Fully agree. The booty is just too powerful.


Don’t point in even fighting it, resistance is futile!

----------


## -Ender-

You should all be ashamed of yourselves. Objectifying a woman's anatomy like that! Ridiculous!








I know I am. LOL

----------


## Mooseman33

Ender............................

----------


## Cuz



----------

